#ubuntu-es 2010-12-06
<daniel__> como se usa ??
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit   y cat archivo | pastebinit
<daniel__> disculpen la molestia y la ignorancia
<flypp> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<flypp> daniel__, estás en irssi?
<daniel__> si
<flypp> vale, pues mejor así:
<flypp> en consola: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<flypp> cuando termine, en irssi: /exec -o cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<daniel__> http://pastebin.com/FpWy0DZK
<daniel__> bien , hay salio parece
<daniel__> hay lo pueden ver??
<flypp> sí
<flypp> daniel__, mira si tienes instalado el paquete xserver-xorg-video-sis
<flypp> daniel__ ?
<daniel__> si , si lo tengo , porq pongo en consola sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg..... y me sale q ya esta instalado
<daniel__> tendre q reinstalarlo ??
<flypp> mmmm... podrías probar a reconfigurar xserver-xorg y xserver-xorg-video-sis (con dpkg-reconfigure)
<daniel__> ok , ahora lo intento
<daniel__> pongo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-sis , y segun me parece no hace nada , lo reconfigura rapido ?? debere reiniciar la pc??
<dzup2> en su caso solo corra startx
<dzup2> a ver si levanta
<dzup2> startx
<flypp> no, debería reiniciar, para ver si se cargan los módulos en el xorg
<dzup2> ahh pues que le de
<dzup2> pues que no se carga el modulo sis y ya, no creo que necesite reboot
<flypp> los módulos se cargan en el arranque
<flypp> para probarlo tienes que reiniciar
<daniel__> pongo startx y me da el error de q no encuentra los drivers de sis, dice q falla los modules de sismedia
<dzup2> modprobe
<daniel__> la reinicio ??
<flypp> sí, los módulos del xorg no se pueden cargar en caliente
<flypp> reinicia
<daniel__> ok, gracias , voy a volver a entrar al chat asi les cuento como salio todo
<daniel__> nos vemos
<daniel__> aqui de nuevo , sigo con el problema ,
<daniel__> no se inicia la parte grafica , yo reinicie con sudo shutdown -r 00 ,esta bien eso ??
<kurama10> daniel__ que problema tienes
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> con el xorg
<flypp> daniel__: /exec -o cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<daniel__> http://pastebin.com/M6Et0u3M
<daniel__> kurama10 , si , desde q actualice a ubuntu 10.10 no se me inicia la parte grafica
<kurama10> que te dicen los logs
<kurama10> ??
<daniel__> que falla la carga de los modulos de sismedia
<daniel__> no detecta los drivers de sis
<flypp> no dice que no los detecte. El error es : dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so: undefined symbol: resVgaIoShared
<daniel__> ah..
<flypp> cuando no los detecta, dice "file doesn't exist"
<cagc4> buen dia, tengo un problema con la cuenta de msn de Empathy 2.32.0.1 se conecta cuando quiere.. alguien sabe como hacer para solucionar eso.. y q la conexion siempre sea exitosa?
<kurama10> cagc4 baja el amsn
<flypp> tiene que ser un error en los repos. He buscado el error, y sólo lo he encontrado en un foro brasileño de Mandriva (del 22 de octubre), y se resolvió en una actualización :S
<daniel__> ah.. entonces , directamente reinstalo ubuntu , verdad ?? , no habria otra solucion
<woxismo> Error: glXCreateContext failed cuando hago "glx-info". alguna idea?
<kurama10> daniel__ si es mejor para eso
<daniel__> kurama10 , cagc4 en lugar del amsn yo uso el pidgin con mis cuentas de hotmail , gmail y de irc , me parece mejor
<flypp> daniel__, es que es curioso. Quizas tengas algún otro paquete que está interfiriendo con el de sis
<alienware> buenas tardes noches a todos
<cagc4> ok muchas gracias
<flypp> veo que te carga el módulo glx, lo cual me choca un poco, porque según tengo entendido las tarjetas sis tienen problemas con glx
<alienware> he tenido un problema con el puntero de mi raton al dejarlo en un sitio fijo selecciona y se ejecuta como si se dira un clic
<alienware> alguien tiene noticia de algun problema similar?
<daniel__> cuando hago alt + f7 me aparece speech-dispatcher disabled: edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher , eso tendra algo q ver ??
<flypp> alienware, Sistema-> preferencias-> Tecnología de asistencias-> Accesibilidad del ratón
<alienware> gracias flypp lo probare
<flypp> posiblemente tengas activado el click al dejar el ratón parado
<flypp> daniel__, no
<cousteau> muy útil eso, así si no quieres hacer clic tienes que estar moviendo el ratón para siempre
<alienware>  gracias
<daniel__> si , he colocado speech-despatcher y me aparecio q ahora estaba start , me emocione por eso , pero sige igual
<daniel__> voy a reinstalar ubuntu ,
<daniel__> gracias
<woxismo> alguien sabe porque al ejecutar glx-info me sale: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<daniel__> nos vemos , saludos
<Pregunton> quien me puede decir que hago si me sale el triangulo amarillo de las actualzaciones pero le doy click y no me sale ninguna
<chilicuil> Pregunton: umm, puedes actualizar por consola, con $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade o con $ sudo update-manager-text
<flypp> abre terminal y "sudo apt-get update"
<Pregunton> gracias pero mi pregunta es como hago para quitar ese icono
<chilicuil> Pregunton: puedes quitar el area de 'notificaciones' con el boton secundario sobre ese icono
<flypp> ese icono significa que ha habido un problema con las actualizaciones. Ejecutando el apt-get upgrade, posiblemente te informe del error
<flypp> también xD
<Pregunton> si es que tengo problemas con las actualizaciones creo que son los repos...
<Pregunton> ejemplo : W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/karmic-ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Pregunton> tambien "W: Imposible obtener http://archive.lucid.org/lucid/dists/sarge/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  El subproceso /bin/bzip2 devolvió un código de error (2)
<alexneb> hola gente
<Pregunton> como puedo arreglar mis repositorios?
<alexneb> tengo un problema grave con mi ordenador... resulta que he arrancado ubuntu y pasa que de repente no tengo nautilus ni red
<NauTiluS1> borrar esa entrada del archivo source.list
<woxismo> y si ejecutas "nautilus"?
<alexneb> y al intentar reiniciar me dice que el file roller no contesta..
<alexneb> woxismo,   lo mando por consola y me dice (nautilus:2018) unique dbus warning
<woxismo> alexneb: tienes alguna unidad de red montada?
<woxismo> o quizas alguna unidad usb que no funciona correctamente
<woxismo> a mi me pasaba algo similar cuando tenia una unidad de red montada, y se cortaba la conexion
<alexneb> error while sending message :did not receivd reply. posible causes include: the remote apication did not dend a reply
<alexneb> ...
<alexneb> woxismo,  estoy iniciando
<alexneb> woxismo,  no me deja ni conectarle a internet...
<alexneb> woxismo,  lo mas raro esque me pasa aleatoriamente...
<alexneb> que puedo hacer?
<alexneb> dzup,  nas
<dzup2> hola
<alexneb> abro la consola y al hacer un suso su se me queda pegao... no pasa a pedir contraseña
<alexneb> dzup,  omo vas ^^
<alexneb> es mu raro... ademas a veces inicio y todo ok.. todo perfecto.. ningun  problema...
<woxismo> vaya
<alexneb> no se de verdad que hacer
<woxismo> que version de ubuntu utilizas?
<alexneb> 10.10
<woxismo> utitlizas sshfs?
<woxismo> voy a reiniciar, ahora vuelvo
<alexneb> woxismo,  rara vez hago ssh
<alexneb> estoy por enviarlo todo al garete..
<alexneb> todo a la mierda
<alexneb> y instalar todo desde 0
<hasee_> alexneb te recomiendo pinguy os solo si no tienes una nvidia
<alexneb> esk me gusta mucho ubuntu
<alexneb> hasta ahora casi ningun problema
<alexneb> :P
<hasee_> es lo mismo q ubuntu, de hecho es ubuntu tuneado, todo lo que la mayoria le instala y hace a ubuntu viene en esa distro
<alexneb> hasee_, me gusta currarmelo a mi ... pas a paso.
<alexneb> hasee_,  pero gracias por a recomendacion
<hasee_> dnada
<alexneb> ^^
<hasee_> en todo caso he notado q compiz anda muchisimo mas rapido en esa distro, al igual que docky
<Pregunton> cual es el mejor programa para descargar musica para ubuntu?????
<hasee_> frostwire
<alexneb> hasee_,  hasta ahora mi ubuntu ia de vicio.. incluso teniendo en cuenta que uso compiz y aceleracion 3d a tope siendo un netbook..
<hasee_> yo tmbn estoy en un netbook
<alexneb> Pregunton,  tambien puedes con jdownloader
<chilicuil> 1
<alexneb> chilicuil,  dime
<chilicuil> +1, ubuntu en netbooks rlz
<alexneb> chilicuil, ^^ cmo vas compay?
<chilicuil> alexneb: o/
<alexneb> ??
<hasee_> y compiz va fluidisimo, en ubuntu no tanto, pero en pinguy os va de lujo
<alexneb> chilicuil,  nu pillo
<chilicuil> alexneb: jeje, es un mono saludando =)
<alexneb> ???
<hasee_> con a mano arriba
<alexneb> chilicuil, ahhhhh... jijijijj
<hasee_> la
<alexneb> ya ya
<chilicuil> >_<
<hasee_> o.O
<alexneb> T_T
<alexneb> xd
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb> o_0
<alexneb> ¬¬
<alexneb> jajaja
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> nos van a echr la bronca
<m4v> !flood alexneb
<kubot> alexneb: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<hasee_> !op
<alexneb> chilicuil,  ves?.. que te dije.. XDXD... compay ^^
<chilicuil> jeje, eip, alexneb xD
<alexneb> chilicuil,  sabes algo de lo mio?.... flypp  mi pc ha muerto
<hasee_> un pc murio con linux, nooooo el fin del mundo
<hasee_> lol
<alexneb> aun asi.. engo el home aparte .. asi que podria perfectamente quitar toso y ponerlo desde cero... perdere las configuraciones?
<alexneb> hasee_, XDXD
<hasee_> si tienes el home aparte nop
<hasee_> lol
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> mola...
<hasee_> pero tienes q fijarte cuando hagas el particionado
<alexneb> lo unico seria guardar la famosa linea que dice al fstab de apuntar bien al home. no?
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> sabes que te digo?
<chilicuil> la instalacion te lo vuelve a generar
<chilicuil> porque dices que tu instalacion murio?, alexneb
<alexneb> que me animo y reinstalo todo .. al fin y al cabo tampoco tengo na importante
<alexneb> chilicuil,  me cargue el nautilus...
<alexneb> chilicuil,  pero ya no es eso.. sino que no saber como se soluciona
<hasee_> no, en el instalador de ubuntu cuando salen las particiones hay q formatear la particion / donde va ubuntu, y la de home hay que darle ext4 con /home en el menu de abajo pero SIN PONERLE FORMATEAR
<alexneb> ???
<alexneb> hasee_,  si me pongo ara mismo .. me sabes decir que hacer?...
<hasee_> mmm podria ser, es que no tengo el disco aca
<hasee_> pero si me acuerdo
<alexneb> :P
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> pues no se hable mas
<hasee_> xD
<alexneb> chicos y chicas del canal... como la he cagao .. sere una maquina y me instalare todo desde cero
<hasee_> pero sin perder el home
<hasee_> q es un alivio
<hasee_> igual respalda porsiacaso
<hasee_> en un hd externo o lo que sea
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> eso va a ser mas complicado
<alexneb> XD
<alexneb>  no hay manera
<hasee_> bueno si eres arriesgado xD
<alexneb> no tengo hd externo aqui ... esta en leon... y yo sin ordenador soy como nada
<alexneb> me arriesgo
<alexneb> lo que sea por mi pc
<alexneb> XD
<chilicuil> ubuntu no te dejara solo, venga reinstalalo, nomas no formatees esa particion n.n
<hasee_> ok pero si algo sale mal chau a todo
<hasee_> xD
<hasee_> yo lo he hecho unas 10 o 15 veces
<m4v> alexneb: aunque funcione todo bien, hacer backups nunca está de más y es buena práctica igual.
<alexneb> tengo uno de emergencias.. pero le faltan unos 6 archivos... XD
<alexneb> al pen que van.. XDXD
<alexneb> m4v,  descuida que tengo buenas costumbres...
<hasee_> xD
<hasee_> yo una vez perdi mucha info pero con winbugs
<hasee_> ese dia fue cuando me quise cambiar
<alexneb> quemando ubuntu
<alexneb> hasee_,  yo despues de la primera vez con win... y nunca mais
<hasee_> quemando??? yo se lo pedi a canonical, mi internet es como el ort...
<hasee_> xD
<alexneb> yo creo que me gusta mas quemarlo.. y conservo siempre isos de distintas isos que voy probando...asi no hago a canonical gastar en cd...
<hasee_> mmm si tuviese vtr lo haria
<hasee_> pero tengo la basura de entel movil a 3kbps
<alexneb> quemado
<alexneb> hasee_,  vives en chile?
<hasee_> si
<hasee_> es un roo internet aca
<hasee_> robo
<alexneb> bueno aqui en españa tampoco te creas.. XD
<hasee_> te dices 64 kbps y tenes 2
<alexneb> hasee_, PV
<hasee_> PV?
<alexneb> hasee_, PriVado...XD
<hasee_> ok
<hasee_> xD
<louismalle> qué es vtr?
<alexneb> ??
<alexneb> louismalle,  donde te sale?
<louismalle> (12/5/2010 7:17:53 PM) hasee_: mmm si tuviese vtr lo haria <--- aquí
<hasee_> vtr, una compañia q ofrece servicios de telefonia internet y tv cable en chile
<louismalle> ah, ya veo
<alexneb> XD
<kiter> hola
<kiter> alguien me recibe?
<chilicuil> !hi kiter
<kubot> kiter: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<kiter> holaaa!!
<kiter> encantado
<chilicuil> ^_^
<kiter> estoy probando
<kiter> soy nuevo
<kiter> disculparme si hago alguna cagada
<chilicuil> muchos tambien lo somos por aqui, kiter =)
<kiter> esto es una maravilla
<chilicuil> kiter: la primera regla es usar #ubuntu-es para asistencia tecnica y #ubuntu-es-offtopic para comentar cualquier otra, jeje
<chilicuil> lo digo, no porque sea un cara dura, sino para que no te vayan a llamar la atencion =)
<kiter> vengo de xp, me hice una particion hace como un mes...y ya ni uso en win.ayer decidí meterme de lleno en gnu-linux
<hasee_> es lo mejooooorrr
<kiter> perdon pero no entendi
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil
<Dj_Dexter> Hi :D
<kiter> me puedes explicar??
<Dj_Dexter> te pille aca :D
<kiter> no estoy en buen sitio??
<kiter> ok ok
<kiter> entendido me meto en ubuntu-es-offtopic
<kiter> es asi??
<hasee_> kiter si
<kiter> ok
<kiter> gracias
<kiter> xau amigos
<kiter> hasta otra voy a ver ....q tal-....:)
<alexneb> :P
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<alexneb> chilicuil, XDXD
<alexneb> 0_o
<hasee_> lol
<hasee_> lmao
<sincerato> hola
<sincerato> bla bla bla
<hasee_> hola
<sincerato> españo
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: vente a #ubuntu-es-offtopic, sigues furulando con gentoo?
<sincerato> español
<sincerato> gentoo es la bomba
<sincerato> eso es cierto
<hasee_> para compilar y actualizar
<hasee_> jajajaja
<sincerato> ok
<hasee_> mejor arch o no??
<sincerato> ubuntu es una maravilla
<hasee_> mmmm pero inestale
<hasee_> inestable
<sincerato> ja ja ja
<sincerato> no tienes ni idea
<hasee_> por lo menos en mi hardware si
<sincerato> no eso no es cierto
<totyko_> hasee_, describe tu hardware
<sincerato> cambia de maquina
<sincerato> un cacharro
<hasee_> amd athlon 2,2ghz, nvidia 7050 integrada, 2 gb ram, 160 g dd sata
<sincerato> vota eso tio
<hasee_> jajjajaj
<chilicuil> o mete ubuntu minimal!
<sincerato> actualizate
<alexneb> oyes n os metais con el nene
<hasee_> pero en win 7 tambien se iba al carajo
<totyko_> hasee_,  y cual es la inestabilidad que pasa
<alexneb> iniciando
<hasee_> se cuelga cada cierto rato aleatoriamente como por 15 segundos
<alexneb> :P
<sincerato> ubuntu---estable
<alexneb> ubuntu reinstalado desde 0
<alexneb> XD
<hasee_> :s
<m4v> por favor, vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic a charlar.
<louismalle> sí, por favor
<hasee_> ok
<sincerato> ok
<hasee_> todos a offtopic
<totyko_> hasee_, debe ser un problema de hardware defectuoso
<hasee_> mmmm puede ser
<hasee_> pero sin compiz no se cuelga
<alexneb> mierda
<alexneb> instale desde cero y sigue igual
<m4v> alexneb: ...
<alexneb> tiene que ser algo.. aunk no se el que
<totyko_> hasee_,  a lo mejor los problemas estan en el chisetpo de video, cuando le comienzas a sacar el sumo puffffffffffffff
<hasee_> m4v entiende su problema, esta desesperqado
<alexneb> m4v,  sorry por las palabrotas
<hasee_> totyko si porque en wibugs con aero me pasaba lo mismo
<m4v> no se que problema tiene alexneb
<franklin_> mis panas buenas noches, tengo un problema cada vez que abro un directorio me sale el repdroductor de musica
<franklin_> por que sera???
<m4v> (con ubuntu)
<totyko_> hasee_, por hay debe estar el problema, prueba con una video card a ver
<alexneb> m4v,  nautilus no me va... el gestor de internet tampoco.. al apagar dice que fileroller no responde..
<hasee_> eso es lo que quiero, voy a juntar un poco de cash y me compro otra nvidia
<m4v> alexneb: que dice ~/.xsession-errors ?
<alexneb> nu
<m4v> alexneb: cat y pastebin
<alexneb> m4v,  no hay red.. el gestor de internet no va
<m4v> alexneb: no hay errores en el log que te dije?
<hasee_> alexneb
<alexneb> m4v,  que no tengo red...ni nautilus..
<m4v> pero no tenés una terminal? cat ~/.xsession-errors
<alexneb> mm vy a mirar.. pera
<m4v> probaste en abrir nautilus desde una terminal? seguramente te va a decir que está pasando
<hasee_> m4v espera un poco q esta desdee el live
<m4v> no entiendo, en el live hay internet pero no en la instalción?
<m4v> pensé que estaba en otra pc
<archbang> alguien sae como va el proyecto de adobe CS para linux??
<archbang> sabe
<pipo65> cs
<pipo65> me suena a counter strike
<archbang> jajaja
<archbang> Creative Suite
<pipo65> la verdad ni idea
<pipo65> tratas de programar en flash
<archbang> no, necesito photoshop para instalarselo a mi hermana
<archbang> e indesign
<pipo65> archbang: y en lugar de photoshop le puedes poner the gimp
<archbang> y creo q illustrator
<archbang> ya trate, y mucho
<pipo65> inkscape
<m4v> o prueba si ps anda con wine
<archbang> ya probe pero nada de nada (el CS$)
<archbang> CS4
<archbang> y en vmware y virtualbox andan para el cu...
<pipo65> es q son programas q demandan mucha memoria
<m4v> bueno, no te queda otra que dejarle un windows entonces, cuando no se puede, no se puede.
<archbang> mmmm sip
<archbang> ahora le instale mac para q qede contenta por un rato pero cuando salga le pongo ubuntu
<pipo65> el otro dia vi una mac q me parecio rara
<m4v> no es bueno forzarle linux a la gente, si necesita photoshop y/o windows dejale eso.
<pipo65> estaba corriendo kde
<archbang> mac con kde?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> encima kde 4.5
<archbang> no era un makubuntu??
<pipo65> no la makina era una mac
<m4v> no somos del FSF, si no hay alternativas libres que funcionen, no queda otra.
<pipo65> tenia una manzana mordida en la tapa
<archbang> aaaaa pero eso sepuede hacer facil
<archbang> con paciencia
<pipo65> y cuando el dueño la encendio me llamo la atencion esperaba encontrar la barra de mac
<pipo65> y tenia kde
<pipo65> igual el sistema no era linux
<pipo65> va era pero no era
<archbang> era bsd
<pipo65> no era el de mac
<archbang> o.0
<pipo65> es mas leopard no se cuanto
<archbang> snow leopard
<pipo65> no creo q era 10 y pico
<archbang> era kde o win 7
<archbang> es q son iguales
<pipo65> no kde
<archbang> porque billy lo copio
<pipo65> con la k y el engranage
<pipo65> el kickoff era el kmenu
<archbang> puede ser q tenga dual boot
<pipo65> y andaba bastante bien
<pipo65> no es el unico sistema
<pipo65> es mas el login es el de kde
<pipo65> ba macde
<pipo65> makde
<archbang> pero ni cagando me compro un mac para ponerle ubuntu o linux
<Vsg21> O_o jaaaaaaaaa
<pipo65> lo q mas me gusto es la lectora de cd
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<archbang> xangua no hay nadie pidiendo ayuda cuando alguien llegue a pedir serivcio nosotros nos vamos a ot
<archbang> pipo65 siiii es loq mas me gusta de mac, ademas del cargador
<pipo65> archbang: no le digas asi a xangua que te puede hacer un gualicho y quedas baneado
<archbang> ok
<archbang> xangua perdona
<pipo65> mejor nos vamos a off
<archbang> ok
<Vsg21> hasta donde se kde se puede instalar en mac
<franklin_> amigos
<franklin_> tengo un problema
<franklin_> y necesito la asesoria de alguien
<franklin_> es primera vez que pasa
<franklin_> cada vez que abro por ejemplo documentos, musica, imagenes, lo que me abre es el reproductor de musica rytmoxs
<franklin_> perdon rythmbox
<archbang_> no se cual sea el problema
<xangua> clic derecho en la carpeta>abrir con>navegador de archivos
<franklin_> mis panas
<franklin_> voy a la opcion de lugares, y hago click por ejemplo en documentos para abrir la carpeta y me abre es el reproductor de musica rythmbox
<archbang_> como dijo xangua clic derecho en la carpeta>abrir con>navegador de archivos
<lugan> hola si, me pasa lo mismo
<franklin_> listo gracias mis panas
<franklin_> esta bien
<archbang_> ok
<archbang_> dnada
 * alexneb ta mañana
<TrueNhero> tengo este error en el gestor de actualizaciones
<TrueNhero> No se pueden instalar todas la actualizaciones
<TrueNhero> Ejecutar una actualización parcial, para instalar tantas actualizaciones como sea posible.
<TrueNhero> El índice de software está dañado
<TrueNhero> Es imposible instalar o desinstalar ningún programa. Utilice el gestor de paquetes «Synaptic», o ejecute «sudo apt-get install -f» en una terminal, para corregir este problema primero.
<windem> buenas noches
 * mama21mama alguein que quiera arreglar el "puppy pacake manager" ?
 * mama21mama  "puppy package manager" ? http://text0.tk/l/43 petget
<mrrothh> Está bien que aún así que tengo un poco de cansancio y no voy a dominar.
<mrrothh> que hago?
<mama21mama> toma mate
<mama21mama> yo ando tomando mate y queriendo ver como soluciono el PPM - puppy package manager
<mama21mama> no baja condenados paquetes de mi servidor de repo.
<mrrothh> oh
<mama21mama> voy a cambiar la yerba de mi mate
<mama21mama> mateina es buena con la ina del tabaco que fumo
<mama21mama> como se llama la ina del tabaco?
<mama21mama> no recuerdo.
<mrrothh> I don't smoke
<mrrothh> :(
<chakal^-^> buenos días ...
<km0t> olaa
<km0t> alguien me podria ayudar
<km0t> no puedo actualizar mis repos
<km0t> me marca error
<km0t> ya los e cambiado y aun sigen fallando
<chakal^-^> que error
<km0t> 404
<km0t> pero los cambio
<km0t> x otros servidores
<km0t> incluso dejo que tome el mejor
<km0t> y nada
<chakal^-^> eso e sque no se encuentra ya la direción
<km0t> sii pero ve t voi a pegar un log
<km0t> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/meerkat/stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<km0t> pero eso siempre me sale
<km0t> solo q en otro servidor
<chakal^-^> prueba a quitar de la lista ese repositorio y a actualizar
<km0t> sii lo e echoo
<km0t> puedes pasarme tu lista de repos
<chakal^-^> me refiero a esto: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*; sudo aptitude update
<chakal^-^> no quitarlo del sources.list, prueba
<km0t> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Packages
<km0t>   404 Not Found
<chakal^-^> km0t, cucu, por aquí
<km0t> okok
<chakal^-^> lo borrastes y igual ... mmm
<km0t> si igual
<km0t> e tratado con otros repos
<km0t> pero me dan igual
<km0t> todos
<km0t> puedes pasarme tu source
<chakal^-^> que raro
<km0t> list
<chakal^-^> parece que la pagina esta off-line
<km0t> uso ubuntu 8.4
<chakal^-^> el problema es normal
<km0t> pero en todos los repositorios
<km0t> en toodoooos
<km0t> kmabio a los de España
<km0t> y tambien
<km0t> kmabio a los de mexico
<km0t> =
<km0t> USA
<km0t> =
<dorel> ayuda, no puedo accesar a mysql
<km0t> knada=
<chakal^-^> esta en karmic no en maverick veo ese repositorio km0t
<chakal^-^> http://ppa.launchpad.net/meerkat/stable/ubuntu/dists/
<dorel> me marca ERROR 2002
<chakal^-^> o sea que cambia maverick a karmic en el sources.list
<km0t> esque ese repositorio fue slo un ejemplo
<km0t> me marca error en tdos
<km0t> todos
<chakal^-^> idem
<chakal^-^> piensa que hardy no tiene ya soporte esta caducada la version desktop
<chakal^-^> caduco concretamente en abril de este año (2 años)(
<chakal^-^> si tendrías la server caducaria en abril del 2011
<chakal^-^> o sea tendrás que ir pensando en actualizar a la siguiente LTS que es la 10.04 o cambiar el repositorio
<dorel> es muy necesario el actualizar mi sistema operativo, yo tengo el 9.10
<dorel> ?
<km0t> x el momento no puedo kambiar
<km0t> x proyectos d escuela
<km0t> pero el repositorio lo intnto kmbiar
<km0t> y noo
<chakal^-^> muy necesario no dorel pero si recomendado
<chakal^-^> dorel, El error (2002) Can't connect to ... normalmente significa que no hay un servidor MySQL ejecutándose en el sistema o que usted está especificando un archivo de socket Unix o número de puerto TCP/IP al intentar conectarse al servidor.
<km0t> ps nimodo
<km0t> tendre q actualizar
<km0t> por que asi ya no puedo instalar nada
<km0t> muchas gracias chakal^-^
 * mama21mama : ando traduciendo un proyecto pero no se que significa "Treats"
<punkmexic> me ayudan a reinstallar grub
<punkmexic> porfa
<zurdito> volve a instalar el .iso
<zurdito> y usa area de intercambio si tenes 2 sistemas operativos en la maquina
<zurdito> ext3 y ntfs
<zurdito> area de intercambio swap
 * fzeta saludos, hachas!
<zurdito> que haces mujer
<zurdito> xD
<yarol> hola Tarrasquero que mas ..
<Tarrasquero> buenas yarol
<yarol> como has estasdo Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> perdon en #yarolinux
<Godfather_> o/
<yarol> que tal Godfather_
<Godfather_> buenos días yarol, pues aquí de puente ^^
<yarol> exelente Godfather_ en modo ad-hoc ?
<Godfather_> lol .. xD
<yarol> Godfather_ te gustaria compartir tus conocimientos sobre linux con todos los que lo necesiten ?
<Godfather_> yarol, qué quieres?
<yarol> solo hacerte una invitacion Godfather_ si me lo permites
<Godfather_> yarol, tu dirás
<punkmexic> me ayudan tengo este error en este momento *ando en usb GRUB failed to install to the following devices:                         /dev/sda
<yarol> que mas punkmexic
<yarol> donde te sale ese error ?
<punkmexic> estaba en terminal
<punkmexic> recibiendo mucho serrores
<punkmexic> y se puso la pantalla azul en terminal
<punkmexic> Do you want to continue anyway?  If you do, your computer may not start up properly.  │
<punkmexic>                               │                                                                                       │
<punkmexic>                               │ GRUB installation failed.  Continue?                                                  │
<punkmexic>                               │                                                                                       │
<punkmexic>                               │                        <Yes>                           <No
<yarol> que configurastes recuersas ?
<yarol> punkmexic en pastebin.com
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/SDvvG94L
<omikron4> por que perdiste el grub punkmexic?
<punkmexic> por instalar ubuntu alpha 11
<omikron4> pues lo que necesitas es recuperar el grub2, pero tienes que saber, desde que particion quieres arrancar
<yarol> si al parecer se lo perdio
<punkmexic> les aconsejo no probar el alpha de natty
<punkmexic> todavia no tenia ni segundos de usarla para cuando comenzaron los problemas.
<punkmexic> aunque si les gusta testear y encontrar problemas pues si conviene jajaj
<omikron4> es que los alphas son para poner en makina virtual y probar
<omikron4> punkmexic: desde que particion quieres comenzar ?
<punkmexic> mira
<punkmexic> segun yo
<punkmexic> con que lo instale en sda
<punkmexic> ya con eso se soluciona
<punkmexic> tengo dos opciones iniciar desde ubuntu o pinguy *otro ubuntu
<omikron4> ya, pero resulta que primero tienes que actualizar el grub, de lo contrario te fallara punkmexic
<punkmexic> les mandare screenshots
<omikron4> pero desde donde quieres comenzar el arranque, punkmexic?
<omikron4> es para darte solucion
<punkmexic> cuales son mis opciones_
<punkmexic> quiero comenzarlo en /dev/sda
<punkmexic> http://min.us/mveMryM
<omikron4> punkmexic: en sda comienzan todos eso es el MBR
<omikron4> total que no lo quieres arreglar
<omikron4> mira con gparted a ver donde tienes la particion de ubuntu que te funciona punkmexic
<omikron4> o con fdisk -l en terminal
<omikron4> o sea,, sudo fdisk -l
<punkmexic> tengo gparted
<punkmexic> abierto
<punkmexic> les mando screen
<omikron4> y cual es la particion que te funcionaba bien punkmexic?
<punkmexic> http://min.us/mveMryM
<punkmexic> en sda1 tengo minixp
<punkmexic> pero de donde cargaba todo es de sda6
<punkmexic> sda5 es swap sda 2 no es nada jajaj
<punkmexic> sda 7 es ubuntu alpha
<punkmexic> nose donde kedo sda 3 y 4
<omikron4> pues bien... ahora ve apuntandote todo lo que te vaya diciendo pues lo tienes que hacer desde un live de ubuntu
<omikron4> abres un terminal y debes hacer esto..
<omikron4> mkdir linux
<omikron4> sudo mount /dev/sda6 linux/
<punkmexic> estoy en un live usb ubuntu
<omikron4> pues ve haciendo eso que te indico
<punkmexic> la pantalla azul de grub
<punkmexic> la cierro_?
<omikron4> si,,,entra en el terminal
<omikron4> copia y pegas estas cosas, punkmexic
<punkmexic> ya que hize el dir linux
<punkmexic> no entro en el?
<omikron4> no
<punkmexic> estoy pegando todo
<punkmexic> en terminal
<omikron4> tu copia y pega lo que te indico
<omikron4> ya has pegado las dos anteriores punkmexic?
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> mkdir y mount ya
<omikron4> vale seguimos..
<omikron4> sudo mount --bind /dev linux/dev
<omikron4> sudo chroot linux/
<omikron4> ahora debes haber entrado en el terminal de esa particion
<omikron4> grub-install /dev/sda
<omikron4> con eso ya puedes o seguir con el live o reiniciar porque ya lo has recuperado si no te ha dado errores
<punkmexic> Installation finished. No error reported.
<omikron4> pues ya lo tienes
<punkmexic> wow
<punkmexic> basicamente
<punkmexic> lo que hicimos fue..
<punkmexic> montar la particion
<punkmexic> en un directorio llamado linux que hize en mi usb bootable_?
<punkmexic> que es lo de bind???
<omikron4> eso es
<punkmexic> y chroot
<omikron4> y te metiste en el sistema que funciona
<omikron4> y desde ahi le instalaste el grub
<punkmexic> es como si me hubiera metido por vnc
<punkmexic> a mi otro ubuntu
<omikron4> exacto
<punkmexic> aeso se le llama chroot
<punkmexic> eres de espania omikron4
<omikron4> si
<omikron4> de Valencia al este de España
<punkmexic> que bien
<punkmexic> reiniciare
<punkmexic> aver que onda
<punkmexic> ya vengo
<linfowanka> firefox me muestra otro tipo de font y esta bien feo aunque con google chrome
<omikron4> ok punkmexic
<punkmexic> omikron4,
<punkmexic> tu no usas la natty?
<punkmexic> no le entiendo bien aunity
<punkmexic> no veo mucho donde configurarle
<omikron4> no
<punkmexic> ok ya vengo
<omikron4> yo hasta que no esta.. no la toko
<punkmexic> hola
<yarol> hola punkmexic
<omikron4> que tal punkmexic?
<punkmexic> ya volvi desde pinguy os..
<punkmexic> ahora falta agregarle  a mi grub actual el ubuntu alpha
<omikron4> espera... punkmexic
<omikron4> desde el que has recuparado tienes que hacer un sudo update-grub
<omikron4> y ya lo tienes punkmexic
<omikron4> porque es que has recuperado desconocia de la existencia del natty
<omikron4> ahora al actualizarlo, lo incluye en el  grub
<omikron4> has entendido punkmexic?
<punkmexic> siento
<punkmexic> que no lo incluyo
<punkmexic> solo incluyó ubuntu, mas el memtest mas minixp
<omikron4> por eso debes hacer un sudo update-grub
<omikron4> es lo que tenias antes de natty
<omikron4> eso es lo que te recuperó
<omikron4> ahora actualizas o updateas el grub que ya incluira los que detecte
<punkmexic> perfecto
<punkmexic> Found Ubuntu natty (development branch) (11.04) on /dev/sda7
<omikron4> ahora ya en el arranque te incluira todos
<omikron4> bueno,, un placer... me voy a comprar, que he de cocinar... chaus
<punkmexic> hasta luego
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * CuriousX buenos dias
<osmosis_paul> ok ahora
<osmosis_paul> buenas
<erUSUL> hola
<osmosis_paul> erUSUL, como te decia no encuentro ese fichero por ningun sitio
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: cuando haces la captura de pantalla el dialog te pregunta donde quieres guardar el archivo. por defecto en mi caso sale el escritorio.
<erUSUL> osmosis_paul: haz otra captura y fijate en que directorio se guarda por defecto
<osmosis_paul> vale cosas del software libe, las 3 primeras veces nom me habia salido el cuadro de dialogo diciendome donde queria guardarla :-)
<osmosis_paul> thanks nab
<Junior_> Hola
<patrix> osmosis_paul, en un terminal pones locate Pantallazo y te lo encuentra esté donde esté. Por las dudas actualiza la base de datos con sudo updatedb
<osmosis_paul> i use locate with screenshot y hay unos cuantos ya
<recorcholisss> ¿Dónde puedo obtener syslog? S:
<osmosis_paul> yo uso ubuntu en ingles me lo crea como screenshot
<patrix> El comando locate te ubica cualquier archivo o directorio, y si no le has puesto un nombre especial a la captura, empezara con Pantallazo
<osmosis_paul> ya lo se gracias patrix
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: biene con el sistema
<osmosis_paul> en var/message sino me equivoco
<erUSUL> viene*
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: Con el sistema viene Rsyslog...
<patrix> va bene
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: correcto; una implementacion de la interfaz syslog. cual es el problem
<erUSUL> problema*
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: aa.. Rsyslog es syslog pero con GUI?
<erUSUL> no
<recorcholisss> Entonces no te entendí
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: a ver; di que es lo que quieres hacer
<recorcholisss> Pues estaba con un tuto de syslog y voy a /etc/ y me encuentro con syslog pero con R (RSYSLOG)
<recorcholisss> y yo digo: qué será esto?
<erUSUL> y? no veo donde esta el problema. de la misma manera que hay variso demonios http o ftp hay varias implementaciones de syslog
<erUSUL> ubuntu usa rsyslog
<recorcholisss> Pues yo quiero syslog :P
<erUSUL> por?
<recorcholisss> ¿Dónde lo puedo obtener? No está en los repos ni lo he encontrado en gaguel S:
<recorcholisss> Pues porque si son diferentes aplicaciones... Me decanto por una, no?
<recorcholisss> ..
<chakal^-^> una o otra hace su papel recorcholisss por que cambiar teniendo ya rsyslog ?
<recorcholisss> chakal^-^:Porque prefiero la otra...
<erUSUL> y eso es porque ...
<chakal^-^> po que ?
<recorcholisss> Yo qué sé xD, porque he googleado y he visto que syslog tiene más cosas s:
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> eso es absurdo
<recorcholisss> entonces por qué se llaman diferente? --"
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: me parece que tu oiste campanas pero no sabes donde ...
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: Por eso pregunto :S
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, compara: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/features.html y http://www.balabit.com/network-security/syslog-ng/comparing/detailed/
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: por cierto ni syslog-ng ni rsyslog son syslog a secas ese "mitico" sylog daemon que tanto quieres ...
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, tu dirias que un renault es mejor que un mercedes ? por que es diferente es mejor que ... o peor que .... ?
<recorcholisss> A usar syslog entonces ;D xdd hrax
<recorcholisss> grax*
<recorcholisss> rsyslog****
<chakal^-^> sabe alguien si existe el modelo de la tarjeta gráfica en algún archivo (/proc/*, /sys/* ...) ?
<chakal^-^> no lo encuentro
<erUSUL> sudo lshw -C display
<chakal^-^> archivo dije
<recorcholisss> La verdad es que no encuentro nada sobre configurar rsyslog... ¿Me ayudan con algún tuto de lograte & rsyslog, por favor? :(
<chakal^-^> eso ya lo se
<chakal^-^> erUSUL, no me interesa sacarlo con lshw ya que estoy haciendo un modulo de sysinfo con python y eso es una guarrada y encima no es portable
<erUSUL> chakal^-^: /sys/ tampoco es portable; solo lo tiene linux
<erUSUL> chakal^-^: lo mismo con /proc/
<erUSUL> chakal^-^: lshw usa /sys/
<chakal^-^> ya, para eso compruebo la plataforma con os.plataform()
<chakal^-^> el caso es que si es linux no voy a hacer un lshw con commands es una guarrada
<chakal^-^> y lshw no tiene por que estar instalado en todos los linux
<erUSUL> chakal^-^: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/ .... ahora solo tienes que ver cual es la tarjeta grafica ;P
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> por hay miraba ... a ver
<chakal^-^> mira como lo buscaba: sudo grep -R -i radeon /sys/ 2>/dev/null xD
<myguestp> ola a todos
<myguestp> vereis, necesito un complemento para gnome, para que al pulsar el boton derecho del raton me salga una opcion de abrir una consola en esa carpeta
<myguestp> alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<chakal^-^> puff, no lo veo erUSUL, pero en /var/log/Xorg.0.log esta
<chakal^-^> [    17.480] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5600/5700 Series" (Chipset = 0x68c1)
<chakal^-^> mmm
<cousteau> myguestp: me suena que existiese... nunca lo he probado
<myguestp> tiene que haber alguna forma
<chakal^-^> myguestp, instala gnome-terminal
<chakal^-^> luego reinicia nautilus para que aparezca la opción
<erUSUL> chakal^-^: esto es opensource. mira como lo hacen lshw o sysinfo
<chakal^-^> buena idea
<myguestp> muchas gracias
<myguestp> me habeis salvado la vida
<myguestp> soy programador y necesito mucho esta opcion
<erUSUL> el paquete se llama --> nautilus-open-terminal
<myguestp> instalare ambos
<chakal^-^> con uno te vale
<chakal^-^> anda que tonto si me confundi xD
<myguestp> vale
<myguestp> otra cosa
<myguestp> he notado que en ubuntu
<chakal^-^> nada nada no dije nada, el gnome-terminal es la consola de por si xD
<myguestp> el internet me va mas lento
<myguestp> que en window
<myguestp> pork??
<myguestp> por qué?*
<chakal^-^> que usas wireless ?
<myguestp> si
<myguestp> tengo una especie de pen
<myguestp> que detecta redes
<chakal^-^> bueno, depende el driver que uses y la distancia al AP
<myguestp> el ordenador es de torre
<myguestp> instalo todas las actualizaciones que me avisa el SO
<myguestp> el driver debe estar actualizado
<chakal^-^> si eres de la comunidad europea esta limitado a 100mW la transmisión a no ser que cambies el CRDA
<chakal^-^> en windows lo cambia creo
<myguestp> pos que asco
<chakal^-^> prueba: sudo iw reg set BO y reinicia el modulo
 * mama21mama 0/
<guampa> \0
<guampa> sup?
<ikatza> saludos
<ikatza> hace poco me instalé en mi portatil ubuntu 10.10
<ikatza> y la conexion a internet me va extremadamente lenta
<ikatza> a q puede ser debido'
<ikatza> ?
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, probaste esto → gksudo jockey-gtk
<patrix> ikatza, si es un equipo de bajos recursos, a mi me quedo preciosa una con xubuntu 10.10 utilizando xfce y el dock cairo.
<patrix> Con gnome era una tortuga manuelita
<ikatza> tarrasquero que es eso exactamente?
<Tarrasquero> buscador de drivers restringidos
<ikatza> patrix tendria q cambiar a xubuntu?
<patrix> No, espera, lo que te dice Tarrasquero esta muy bien
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, solo si tienes una pc de bajos recursos :)
<patrix> si lo que te anda lento es solo la conexion
<ikatza> tarrasquero si q tengo un pc de los baratillos
<ikatza> y he hecho lo de los controladores privativos y me dice q no estoy utilizando ninguno
<ikatza> patrix me anda toda la conexion lenta
<ikatza> mozzila firefox y las descargas
<Tarrasquero> la targeta es baratilla tmb?
<ikatza> bueno
<ikatza> venia integrada en el portatil
<ikatza> la cosa es que a veces a visto q tenia una velocidad de descarga de 1mb o asi
<ikatza> pero ahora no pasa de los 120kb
<Tarrasquero> lspci ← haz esto y pega todo en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> http://pastebin.com/giet0Vy8
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, es un eeepc?
<ikatza> el pc?
<Tarrasquero> si
<ikatza> no
<ikatza> es un medion
<Tarrasquero> solo se me ocurre que sea problema de drivers
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, la red es de tu propiedad?
<Tarrasquero> lo digo por lo de que esten robandote wifi
<ikatza> si es de mi propiedad
<ikatza> concretamente propiedad de mis padres
<Tarrasquero> la seguridad es wep o wpa?
<Tarrasquero> recuerda que wpa + segura que wep
<ikatza> wpa
<Tarrasquero> bien casi seguro no sea así, olvidalo entonces
<Tarrasquero> será cosa de drivers
<ikatza> aja
<ikatza> y como lom puedo solucionar?
<Tarrasquero> http://b.qk6.in/14h1
<Tarrasquero> es enlace es de la pag ofi  →   http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> y con eso q hago
<ikatza> bajarme un driver o algo¿
<Tarrasquero> pues... si
<Tarrasquero> si quieres informate antes en algun foro
<Tarrasquero> o si alguien aqui te pueda ayudar mejor que yo...
<ikatza> ok
<ikatza> la cosa es que he mirado en drivers privativos de ubuntu
<ikatza> y dice q no necesito ninguno
<Tarrasquero> ikatza, si en verdad estas usando uno, pero si no va bien...
<ikatza> ya
<Tarrasquero> lo cierto es que entran en juego muchos factores
<Tarrasquero> como tener ruters vecinos operando en el mismo channel
<ikatza> he visto en client list
<ikatza> q estoy yo
<ikatza> y otro host conectado
<Tarrasquero> la capacidad de transferencia de la targeta...
<ikatza> me estan robando?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> en la lista de ips en el ruter deve aparecer como activa
<Tarrasquero> un par de ellas para que sea asi
<Tarrasquero> imaginemos que la tuya es 192.168.1.34, pues la del ladron seria 192.168.1.33 por ejemplo
<ikatza> justo esos valores
<Tarrasquero> no esos pero parecidos
<Tarrasquero> si tu ruter es vodafone es muy sencillo en la config
<Tarrasquero> seria en firefox algo asi → 192.168.0.1 (esta es la puerta de enlace)
<Tarrasquero> bay
<TrueNhero> exiate chromium 8? o eso es solo para chrome?
<TrueNhero> existe chromium 8? o eso es solo para chrome?
<TrueNhero> en el gestor de actualizaciones porque no puedo marcar una actualizacion de getdeb?
<zhecloud> Hola
<gaz2> hola
<gaz2> q tal???
<zhecloud> bien
<zhecloud> tu ?
<gaz2> bien pero un poco mareado con el evo, me puedes echar un cable porfavor???
<gaz2> mira me da este error....l URL «smtp:;use_ssl=never» necesita un componente anfitrión
<gaz2> El URL «smtp:;use_ssl=never» necesita un componente anfitrión
<zhecloud> Lo siento, no se mucho sobre ubuntu
<gaz2> jejejje ya somos 2
<zhecloud> jejej
<gaz2> gracias de todos modos
<zhecloud> Que es el evo ?
<gaz2> el correo evolution
<zhecloud> ah
<zhecloud> peor que antes jajaj
<gaz2> se ve que lo tengo mal configurado y m eda ese error
<gaz2> que llevas muy poco aqui
<gaz2> creo q debemos ir a el canal : ubuntu-es-offtopic
<gaz2> bueno yo me voy alli no vaya a ser q nos llamen la etención
<Lewis_> Hola!
<Lewis_> Algún visor de documentos que tenga buenas opciones de impresión como Adobe reader?
<patrulla> hola
<george2002> hi
<goyo> #hackers
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> si quiero instalar
<punkmexic> un kernel viejo
<punkmexic> tengo que instalar los 3?
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540290/
<xmae> wenas
<recorcholisss> Hello.
<recorcholisss> ¿Dónde puedo obtener un tutorial de Rsysconfig? Sólo encuentro para Sysconfig, no he parado de buscarlo pero nada :(
<sancochito> bueeenas
<sancochito> ¿alguien me podría recomendar un buen dock para lucid 64?
<TiMiDo> sancochito, dock como cuales?
<TiMiDo> expecifica
<sancochito> me da igual
<sancochito> el típico de Apple
<sancochito> barra inferior
<TiMiDo> sancochito, gdesklets
<sancochito> me da igual si es feo o bonito, con tal de que no de problemas
<TiMiDo> y si no prueba con awk
<Tarrasquero> otro es cairo-dock
<TiMiDo> si o awn
<sancochito> ese es el que tenía mirado pero quería saber de otras opciones
<sancochito> ok gracias
<TiMiDo> sancochito, pone apt-cache search dock
<sancochito> los probaré
<TiMiDo> y hay te saldran varias apps que son de Dock
<TiMiDo> wmfishtime para wmaker
<TiMiDo> y etc.
<george2002> un canal en español que de soporte sobre html?
<mama21mama> #html-es
<TiMiDo> pues si
<TiMiDo> ;>
<george2002> ok gracias
<george2002> [mama21mama] tu la buscaste en list o solo pensase en html-es?
<TiMiDo> o mejor buscate un manual en google.com/
<TiMiDo> en spanish
<pipo65> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo puedo hacer lo siguiente?      ejecuto un programa de terminal que me manda muchas líneas cada cierto tiempo, yo quiero que cada línea que mande ponga delante: Feb 14 23:02:04ESPACIO línea       cómo podría hacerlo?
<guampa> o sea poner fecha y hora actual delante de cada linea?
<guampa> recorcholisss
<recorcholisss> guampa: Yes
<guampa> while read linea; do echo "$(date) $linea";done< <(comando)
<recorcholisss> guampa: ty :)
<guampa> x nada :)
<chakal^-^> j #daaads
<chakal^-^> perdón
<Pablito> hola una consulta alguien sabe como tener eh instalar quake 2 pero nativo para ubuntu 10.10
<Pablito> ?
<file_not_found> open arena
<Pablito> no si se
<Pablito> que esta el open arena
<Pablito> pero me gustaria tener el wuake 2
<Pablito> quake 2
<file_not_found> se llama, creo
<Pablito> nativo
<file_not_found> http://quake-iii.softonic.com/linux/descargar
<Pablito> vale pero ando en busca del 2
<Pablito> no del 3
<file_not_found> bucan google quake linux 2
<file_not_found> busca en google
<dzup2> nunca bajes de softonic
<file_not_found> porque?
<dzup2> no sabes que vaz a bajar
<file_not_found> pero yo bajo del link externo de la web del autor
<dzup2> bueno como quieras
<flypp> Pablito, en los pool de debian aún están los instaladores http://archive.debian.org/debian-archive/debian/pool/contrib/q/quake2/
<flypp> y aquí un mini-tutorial: http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/instalar-quake-2-en-debianubuntu-32-y-64-bits/
<alejo0317> >	Buenos dias, tengo una pregutna actualmente tengo un disco de 160 Gb en mi laptop, voy a comprar uno de 320Gb, quisiera saber como puedo hacer para copiar todo el contenido de mi actual disco al nuevo para no perder ni mis datos ni mucho menos mi instalación de Ubuntu
<yarol> conecta el disco esternamente preimero y lo pasas
<mama21mama> dd
<alejo0317> Pero encuanto los archivos fstab, la tabla de particiones, la identificaion de las partiiones que debo hacer?
<mama21mama> alejo0317, hay un comando de clonado
<alejo0317> Pero creo que ese es para discos de igual tamaño no?
<mama21mama> no alejo0317
<mama21mama> alejo0317, mire http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Clonar_discos_duros
<alejo0317> OK
<pimpam> tengo un kernel panic
<pimpam> que puedo hacer para subsanar el error
<pimpam> despues de instalar mpd , me salio el kernel panic
<pimpam> borre mpd  y no se que hacer me sale igualmente
 * yarol voy a almorzar ahora vuelvo
 * yarol x) | xD
 * CuriousX bon apetit
<danielhe> ola
<danielhe> ¿?
<nanovany> una pregunta
<nanovany> como pueolevnatar
<nanovany> un servidor web
<nanovany> en ubuntu??
<flypp> qué quieres decir con "levantar"?
<gaz2> hola
<gaz2> alguien me puede ayudar??
<xangua> justo veo un tweet de eso nanovany (05/12/10 22:40:20) vpaulve: Hartos tutoriales y documentación de gran ayuda para implementar y mantener servidores Linux http://bit.ly/ho9gGk  #linux #centos *
<flypp> gaz2, haz la pregunta directamente. Si alquien puede ayudarte ya te contestará
<gaz2> ok esq llevo todo el dia dando vueltas de aqui para allá
<gaz2> bueno allá va:
<gaz2> tengo problemas con evolution y los mensajes salientes
<gaz2> utilizo ubuntu 10.10
<gaz2> correo gmail
<danielhe> como puedo mirar la memoria de un proceso en linux con c?
<gaz2> y me da un error que me dice q el url necesita componente anfitrión sabeis algo??
<george2002> cuando ingrasas el contacto?
<gaz2> cuando le doy a enviar
<guampa> danielhe: tal vez ##linux sea mejor para eso
<gaz2> El URL «smtp:;use_ssl=never» necesita un componente anfitrión
<gaz2> ese es el error
<guampa> gaz2: suena como mal configurado el smtp de gmail
<gaz2> si
<gaz2> algo asi
<guampa> fijate en la config de la cuenta
<guampa> en saliente
<flypp> gaz2, mírate esta página de ayuda del propio gmail: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<gaz2> como deberia estar
<george2002> [gaz2] tienes q indentificar con otro filtro
<guampa> no se, te digo como lo tengo aca
<gaz2> ok ok
<gaz2> gracias
<gaz2> voy a ver
<george2002> [gaz2] no use ssl
<guampa> autenticacion: si
<guampa> cifrado ssl
<gaz2> una pregunta
<guampa> tupo: plano
<george2002> esa es para entrantes
<gaz2> el puerto dnd lo pongo??
<guampa> usuario: cuenta con arroba y todo
<guampa> no mano
<guampa> yo la estoy usando para saliente asi
<guampa> smtp autenticado
<gaz2> ok ok
<george2002> [gaz2] en salida es tls
<george2002> el puerto 25
<guampa> si usas tls 25, si usas ssl 465
<guampa> igual no fue necesario poner el puerto aca
<gaz2> ok
<gaz2> se quedaria : smtp.gmail.com:465?
<gaz2> ??
<Ubuntu> hol
<Ubuntu> hola
<Ubuntu> alguien me puede ayudar con vnc
<gaz2> ola
<gaz2> lo siento ubuntu
<gaz2> pero no tengo ni idea
<Ubuntu> ok
<gaz2> yo estoy intentando configurar evo
<gaz2> jejejeje
<Ubuntu> si hay alguien q sepa de vnc aca esta el pastebin
<gaz2> pero seguro q alguien te puede ayudar
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, simplemente dispara (no que yo sepa del tema)
<pimpam> hay alguna manera de solventar un kernel panic sin reinstalar?
<xangua> gaz2: configuraste evolution según las instrucciones de gmai¿ usas pop o imap¿
<xangua> yo no tengo problemas con imap
<xangua> con el que tengo problemas es con el pop pero de hotmail, siempre marca error cuando trato de mandar
<xangua> me parece que también necesitas habilitar pop/imap en la configuración de gmail
<Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540376/
<Ubuntu> ahi esta el pastebin
<Tarrasquero> xangua, revisaste la config en hotmail.com?
<xangua> Tarrasquero: pues no me muestra nada referente a pop que yo recuerde, solo para importar otras cuentas según
<xangua> siempre mando con gmail sin problemas :P
<Tarrasquero> si, suele pasar
<gaz2> uso pop en entrantes y smtp en salientes
<Tarrasquero> en yahoo me ocurrio esto
<Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540376/
<xangua> en un principio si mandaba pero después quien sabe que onda pasó
<Tarrasquero> yo paso de hotmail para el correo
<Tarrasquero> :P
<Ubuntu> hotmail es para registrarse en estupideces
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, desactiba compiz
<Tarrasquero> desactiva*
<Tarrasquero> el error deriva de hay
<Ubuntu> esta desactivado
<Tarrasquero> y beril?
<Ubuntu> no tengo beryl
<Ubuntu> tengo metacity
<danielhe> como puedo saber cuanta memoria esta usando un proceso?
<chakal^-^> miralo en el monitor del sistema
<danielhe> como?
<xangua> danielhe: o con el comando top"
<xangua> "top" *
<Ubuntu> <Tarrasquero> que hago, no es por compiz
<danielhe> y dentro de un programa
<danielhe> para que lo muestre por pantalla?
<danielhe> en c?
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, estas seguro que no se esta ejecutando? mira en monitor a ver
<Ubuntu> ok
<Ubuntu> no hay rastro de compiz
<Tarrasquero> entonces no se, ese paste indicaba algo asi
<Ubuntu> <Tarrasquero>  no qiero tener q reinstalar
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, el error es algo deribado de la carga grafica como el cursor y otros
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, eso es lo ultimo
<xuzas> hola! en la 10.10. ya no hay xorg.conf?
<Ubuntu> <Tarrasquero>  desactive la composicion en metacity y sigue igual
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, imagino que para el funcionamiento correcto deve estar graficos minimo
<xangua> xuzas: desde hace rato que no hay
<xangua> un buen rato
<xuzas> me lo imaginaba jajaja
<Ubuntu> xuzas pero lo puedes crear
<xuzas> y como se llama ahora? o funciona de otra forma?
<Ubuntu> no, es lo mismo
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas fosco_
<Salla> hola!!!
<Salla> alguien sabe de visual basic? X3
<m4v> Salla: no, este canal es sobre Ubuntu.
<danielhe> como puedo ver la reserva que hago con el malloc en c
<danielhe> para un proceso
<Salla> ok
<danielhe> en proc/ID/..
<file_not_found> hola
<danielhe> y que mas??
<Salla> conoces algun canal de visual basic entonces? XD
<arp-> visual basic?
<arp-> que asco...
<Salla> jaja
<Salla> a nadie le gusta
<file_not_found> alguien sabe de algun cliente para google traductor?
<Salla> pero ya hice mi programita en eso
<arp-> :S
<arp-> que desgracia
<arp-> hacelo en C
<Salla> si conoces alguno que lea la fuente te amaria :D
<arp-> nah
<arp-> no sueñes...
<Salla> jaja
<chakal^-^> file_not_found cliente ?
<arp-> programa de que?
<Salla> de mi empresa x3
<Salla> digo de la empresa para la que trabajo :3
<arp-> um
<arp-> tenes que portarlo a linux?
<chakal^-^> a que te refieres con cliente file_not_found
<danielhe> nadie me puede ayudar?
<Salla> si yo trabajo en phiton por ejemplo
<Salla> o como sea
<Salla> ese lenguaje va a entender el del visual?
<Salla> o tendre que traducir todo?
<Salla> y tiene tanto soporte como el VB?
<chakal^-^> ...
<Salla> seria la primera vez que me pongo a programar x3 por eso empeze con vb
<Gibarian> Algun usuario de amarok?
<cousteau> yo de visual basic lo único que conozco es VBScript, y que las macros de Office están hechas en VBA
<Gibarian> pregunta acerca del bug del icono del panel
<cousteau> python es fácil de aprender y de leer, el código es muy sencillo
<m4v> Gibarian: que bug?
<cousteau> pero, si el programa va a ser por línea de comandos, sin interfaz gráfica ni demasiadas cosas que dependan del sistema operativo, y quieres que sea un lenguaje ampliamente soportado, yo creo que C/C++ es lo mejor
<m4v> cousteau: eso es para -ot
<cousteau> hmm... sí, cierto
<Salla> cousteau: mmmm mi soft maneja archivos y carpetas y ahora estaba buscando ayuda para que me digan si se puede diferenciar entre windows XP y windows Seven
<cousteau> en un canal de ubuntu?
<Salla> XD repito (creo, de tantos canales en los que me meti no tengo idea si lo dije) estoy preguntando aca
<Salla> porque la gente de aca sabe booooooocha
<Salla> y yo no pude encontrar ningun lugar donde me puedan ayudar en forma de chat
<Salla> xD
<Salla> si ustedes conocen algun canal, pagina o alguien en particular que sepa de VB...
<Gibarian> Es un bug en el icono del panel
<Gibarian> en lugar del lobo, sale un signo de interrogacion azul
<Gibarian> buscando en la red, el bug aparece como reportado
<Gibarian> pero no dice si fue resuelto
<cousteau> en freenode puede que no, es más de soft libre, aunque hay un canal ##windows
<Salla> pero esta en ingles
<Salla> sabes de algun servidor? :3
<cousteau> google
<Salla> XD
<Salla> sale como programar un server y como programar un chat y como programar  una pagina de soporte en linea XD
<cousteau> es por eso que pensaba en algo como C o Python... de todas formas, el tema es off-topic aquí
<Salla> pero no una pagina de soporte para visual XD
<cousteau> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=visual+basic+canal+irc&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<cousteau> primer resultado
<Salla> viste la gente que esta conectada ahi?
<cousteau> no
<Salla> estuve 6 horas esperando respuesta XD
<m4v> Gibarian: mmm, a mi me anda, pero debe ser porque uso Kubuntu
<Salla> somos 5 XD
<Gibarian> Sera
<Gibarian> yo uso Xubuntu
<cousteau> sí, normalmente el número de gente que hay en el canal es más importante que el topic del canal en sí
<Gibarian> pero creo que el bug aplica para gnome, kde y xfce
<Salla> no voy a eso
<m4v> miguelitoto: no cambies tanto tu nick, hace flood :/
<Salla> voy a que ninguno me ha respondido en seis horas que estuve xD
<m4v> Gibarian: no, acá tengo kde (kubuntu) y está bien
<cousteau> Salla: y yo voy a que aquí tampoco te van a responder
<Gibarian> bueh
<Salla> :_
<Salla> u.u
<Salla> bueno
<Salla> igual muchisimas gracias por tu buena onda! :D
<cousteau> quiero decir, no sabemos VB
<cousteau> sin embargo sí que hay canales de C y Python en español
<Salla> sos casi el unico que me respondio :L
<Salla> ,mmmmm+
<Salla> eso es interesante
<Salla> :)
<cousteau> en este servidor, al menos
<Salla> sabes espesificamente que canales?
<cousteau> creo que #python-es y #c-es, de todas formas los clientes IRC suelen venir con un buscador
<cousteau> y otra cosa, para cosas que no sean estrictamente soporte de Ubuntu, mejor usar #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chakal^-^> /py unload filtro.py
<Salla> hu genial x3 eso no lo sabia srry
<chakal^-^> perdom
<miniminiyo> hola tengo una pekeña duda que seguro es tonta..pero alguien em podria decir el comando para matar las X en ubuntu 9.10 Karmic? es que en su momenot lo hice y ahora soy incapaz de acordarme
<cousteau> sudo gdm stop
<miniminiyo> ya pero es q lo uso y em ekda eternamente tirando colorines en alñpantalla sin parar....
<miniminiyo> T:T
<cousteau> o   sudo killall -KILL X   si se ponen tontas
<miniminiyo> oka
<miniminiyo> ahora pruebo thx
<cousteau> pero en principio el primero tendría que ir, a menos que se haya colgado bastatne
<nanovany> perdon s fue mi luz jajajja
<nanovany> pero ayuda, como puedo levantar un servidor web en ubuntu
<nanovany> :S
<nanovany> nanovany-laptop:/etc/init.d$ chkconfig --level 345 httpdconf on
<fosco_> nanovany: instala apache
<nanovany> en esa instruccion fallo:s
<miniminiyo> es que tengo el kernel 35 compiladoo por .deb y entonces algunas cosas no em funcan como de berian porq  tengo q  actuar como si estuviera en una version supèrior supoongo...
<nanovany> pero,me lo dejraon
<nanovany> en la terminal
<nanovany> con instrucciones ke desconosco
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Puedo poner en /etc/dron.daily/ un archivo y éste se ejecutará diariamente al inicio del sistema? Sí, no? Pero si no lo configuro en "Aplicaciones al inicio" no me funciona :S  por qué?
<fosco_> diariamente al inicio del sistema no
<fosco_> o diariamente o al inicio del sistema
<cousteau> Aplicaciones al inicio se ejecuta cada vez que inicias sesión
<recorcholisss> y diariamente una vez al día?
<miniminiyo> nada em sigue sin dejar amtar las X
<recorcholisss> y diariamente ES una vez al día?
<recorcholisss> cierto?...
<fosco_> si
<recorcholisss> ok, entonces por qué no funciona s:
<recorcholisss> Tengo en cron.daily un script en bash que me escanea con clamscan el sistema, pero al abrir clamtk (la versión gráfica) no hay historiales
<recorcholisss> pff
<recorcholisss> Los permisos están bien..
<source_reloaded_> hola, donde estoy
<source_reloaded_> alguien sabe como conectar en una red un maquina debian con una portatil ubuntu???
<flypp> source_reloaded_, estando en la misma red, ya están en red
<flypp> si ambas máquinas están en la red 192.168.0.0, y tienen ip's 192.168.0.x... pues ya están en red
<source_reloaded_> ummm,pero cuando abro nautilus en la portatil y voy al centro de redes no veo nada
<source_reloaded_> solo he podido mediaante ssh
<cousteau> tienes ssh, tienes samba (windows, puagh), y no me acuerdo qué otro más
<cousteau> FTP...
<flypp> sólo "verás" (se mostrarán en "Red") los equipos que tengan instalado samba, que se encarga de anunciar el nombre del equipo en la red. Pero por el mero hecho de estar en red, son perfectamente accesibles
<source_reloaded_> lo unico que pude hacer funcionar hasta ahorita en el servidor cups
<cousteau> NFS
<source_reloaded_> ya configure samba en el desktop debian,pero no me ha funcionado
<source_reloaded_> quise configurar win7 para poder accesar a carpetas compartidas pero la version de win no me lo permitio
<source_reloaded_> asi que no me importo,al menos puedo imprimir usando cups
<cousteau> si hay windows de por medio entonces quizá samba sea una buena idea
<source_reloaded_> me faltara algo???
<source_reloaded_> que quebradera de cabeza
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo podría hacer que un comando me diera la salida en el terminal y al mismo tiempo en un .txt?
<cousteau> man tie
<cousteau> !man tee
<biker> con echo o cat no recuerdo bien :p
<kubot> tee | Este documento ya no es mantenido y puede ser impreciso o incompleto.La documentación de Texinfo es ahora la fuente de información recomendada. | Prueba « man tee » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/tee.1.html
<cousteau> ...vamos, con tee
<cousteau> bla bla bla | tee archivo.txt
<recorcholisss> Probado. Gracias :)
<recorcholisss> Y cómo puedo introducir también el comando introducido?
<recorcholisss> Es decir,
<recorcholisss> sudo apt-get update | tee archivo.txt          --> gedit archivo.txt --> sudo apt-get update  /enter/ blablabla...
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo se llama el "Visor de sucesos"? (Pregunto por el nombre dle ejecutable para abrirlo desde KDE)
<source_reloaded_> alguien sabe de un buen tutorial para
<source_reloaded_> configurar samba en un debian???
<source_reloaded_> y que haya funcionado
<source_reloaded_> y poder compartir directorios con uan portatil ubuntu????
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> alguien despierto?
<punkmexic> tengo ubutunu 10.10
<punkmexic> y le puse un header, image, source mas viejo..
<punkmexic> el hacer eso hizo que mi red inalambrica no funcione hay alguna forma de revertir el cambio
<file_not_found> hay algun cliente para google traductor?
<carlosubuntu> q tal es el cairo dock?
<Killman> hola
<Killman> lo correcto es dar chmod 755 o chmod 0755 ?
<MaL0> Killman el primer caracter es para el sticky bit/suid/sgid
<MaL0> depende de los permisos que quieras dar al fichero/directorio
<MaL0> si lo pones a 0 no estas otorgandole nada
<Killman> ok gracia MaL0
<ikatza> hola  a todxs
<ikatza> tengo problemas con mi conexion a internet y es que me va extremadamente len
<ikatza> lenta
<MaL0> hola ikatza
<yarol> hey alguien mas conectado a ella ?
<MaL0> ikatza te va lento en cualquier OS ?
<ikatza> en ubuntu 10.10
<ikatza> en windows me iba rapido
<ikatza> yarol en teoria de deberia de haber nadie mas
<ikatza> tengo clave wpa
<MaL0> pueden monitoriza el router
<MaL0> a lento te refieres que descargas a poca velocidad ?
<MaL0> o que los tiempos de respuesta son altos
<ikatza> pues tarda mucho en cargar paginas web
<ikatza> y para descargar ya ni te digo
<MaL0> te resuelve rapido el dns ?
<MaL0> ah, conectas por wifi, eso es otro mundo
<yarol> ikatza quizas alguien este creando trafico en tu red para entrar o quizas solo sea el operador de cable x)
<MaL0> a cuanto conectas con el ap ?
<ikatza> bueno y como puedo averiguarlo?
<ikatza> q es ap?
<MaL0> que velocidad te da el dispositivo ?
<ikatza> ahora?
<MaL0> si
<ikatza> o en teoria?
<ikatza> en descargas unos 120kb
<ikatza> y antes me iba a 1mb a veces
<ikatza> de todas formas
<ikatza> com o puedo mirar la velocidad con algun progrfama para ubuntu?
<MaL0> me referia que tienes entre tu dispositivo wifi y el router
<ikatza> unos cm de distancia
<ikatza> estoy al lado suyo
<MaL0> usa el iwconfig para ver información acerca de tu conexion wireless
<MaL0> a ver si ves algo raro
<MaL0> debo irme a sobar
<MaL0> buenas noches
<ikatza> adios
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
 * CuriousX hasta mañana
<wendal_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-07
 * TiMiDo saluda.
 * yarol voy a comer ahora vuelvo x)
<punkmexic> instale un kernel viejo y  ya no automonta particiones mi ubuntu y tampoco mi wifi lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions me pueden ayudar??
 * fzeta ta'mañana, perlas
<alienware> hola alguien me puede decir que tan bueno es cambiar el numero de mac de la computadora
<sebikul> alienware, no pasa nada si cambias el numero mac. pero cuando reinicies volvera al original, sin importar lo que hagas
<alienware> ok gracia oye sebikul como puedo hacer eso de cambiar la mac soy nuevo en esto
<hashashin> alienware, para hacer el cambio en /etc/network/interfaces pones algo así: hwaddress ether 01:01:01:01:01:01 para hacerlo permanente
<hashashin> alienware, para probar: sudo ifconfig eth0 down, sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether  01:01:01:01:01:0, sudo ifup eth0
<hashashin> eth0 o la que sea
<alienware> ok entonces para que sea solo en lo que ocupo solo tiro la red y la levanto es todo eso
<lacokanostra> hola.. buenas noches.. necesito instalar los drivers de mi tarjeta de wi.fi. el livecd la detecta pero despues de la instalacion no...
<lacokanostra> ?
<sebikul> !wifi
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<QuestionMark> buenas, instalé moodle y por error lo configuré para postgres, ¿como elimino todo rastro de esa instalación?
<QuestionMark> y lo peor es que borré el /etc/moodle y no puedo reinstalar
<hashashin> QuestionMark, sudo apt-get remove moodle --purge
<QuestionMark> graciads
<hashashin> na
<QuestionMark> hashashin, quedó impecable, gracias otra vez
<HorD> alguien sabe el canal oficial de linux mint?
<hashashin> na QuestionMark las gracias pa las monjitas
<HorD> holala
<HorD> empty room
<totyko_> hola alguien me puede ayudar, mi webcam se ve oscura y no logro aclararla
<m4v> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<m4v> HorD: es en otra red, no hay canal en freenode ^
<punkmexic> !derivados
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<HorD> m4v: q raro q no haya en freenode
<HorD> :S
<HorD> pero gracias de todos modos
<punkmexic> alguien sabe integrar la busquea en nautilus? la busqueda de archivos comom en windows?
<Quixote_> wenas gente
<Quixote_> no puedo instalar polipo en ubuntu 1010 alguien tiene un polipo.conf que me pueda pasar???
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Quixote_> gracias por la ayuda
<Quixote_> saludos
<HorD> Quixote_: están todos... zzZZ zzZZ
<HorD> xD
<Quixote_> :S
<Quixote_> que lastima
<Quixote_> un Hord
<Quixote_> sera en otro momento entonces
<HorD> eu
<Quixote_> argentino???
<HorD> si
<Quixote_> pampeños de este lado
<HorD> argento!
<HorD> ;)
<Quixote_> jejejej
<Quixote_> ;)
<HorD> grande Quixote!
<Quixote_> bueno man... otro dia vere como hago....
<HorD> pampa y frío!
<HorD> :D
<Quixote_> saludos y aguante GNU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Quixote_> seeee
<HorD> dale! saludos! aguante!
<windem> buenas noches
<HorD> enas
<songer7> hola, como estan?
<HorD> bien, y usted?
<songer7> bien gracias
<HorD> de nada
<songer7> que es lo que tengo que cambiar para ajustar mi resolucion con nvidia si doy sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guampa> hace tanto que no uso xorg.conf para cambiar la resolucion, menos de una nvidia
<guampa> que ya no recuerdo
<guampa> songer7, no te anda el panel grafico de control de nvidia?
<songer7> no, me dice
<songer7> ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. y le doy y sigue igual
<guampa> proba de purgar el driver de nvidia y volver a instalarlo de cero
<guampa> a lo mejor se chingo algo
<HorD> guampa: vos d donde sos?
<guampa> arg
<guampa> vos tambien no? "vos"
<HorD> corrientes?
<songer7> guampa, lo acabo de intalar
<guampa> no, baires
<songer7> lo descargue de la pagina de nvidia
<guampa> esta en los repos songer igual eh
<songer7> no me sale a mi antes si me salia pero una vez di una actualizacion y dejo de salirme
<guampa> fijate esto
<songer7> asi que lo descarque de su pajina y lo instale ahora tengo que ajustar los parametros para que pueda
<songer7> utilizar
<guampa> no te puedo ayudar con ese procedimiento x que no lo conozco
<guampa> una sola vez lo use y no me acuerdo como me fue, siempre despues use el de los repos
<guampa> a lo sumo ante algun problema hice como te dije, apt-get remove --purge y despues instalarlo de nuevo
<songer7> yo to lo tengo en los repos
<sebikul> songer7, hay un manual completo acerca de como hacerlo editando el xorg.conf aqui. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<HorD> pasa q su problema no es la resolución, si no q no le reconoce el driver correctamente
<HorD> ( me parece )
<songer7> pues cundo lo termine de instalar el monitor decia fuera de rango
<songer7> HorD,
<sebikul> songer7, de que marca es tu placa de video?
<HorD> nvidia
<sebikul> ve a Sistema -> Administracion -> Controladores adicionales
<songer7> nvidia
<songer7> geforce 6150 le
<sebikul> jeje, tengo la misma. cuando abra la ventana instala la version current
<songer7> sebikul, ami no me sale ni un solo driver
<songer7> asi que fui a la pagina de nvidia y lo descargue y lo instale
<sebikul> mmm. mala idea. esos drivers no son estables en ubuntu
<sebikul> fijate si en el menu de Sistema -> Administracion no hay una entrada que se llame NVIDIA x Server settings
<guampa> mira a veces funcionan, pero no te conviene usarlos en ubuntu
<guampa> donde los drivers de la distro funcionan el casi 100% de las veces
<sebikul> no conviene mas que nada por el tema de actualizar el kernel
<HorD> si.. y no...
<HorD> aveces lo actualiza..... depende
<HorD> y si.. y no... aveces funciona mejor..
<guampa> podes recompilar el driver a mano despues de actualizar si no usaste el driver de la distro
<sebikul> si, pero hay que hacerlo todo desde la terminal. si borraste el archivo se te complica todavia mas
<sebikul> muchos usuarios no sabrian que hacer en esa situacion
<guampa> totalmente
<HorD> es cierto...
<guampa> por esas razones es por las que no me parece lo mejorcito usar el driver pelado de nvidia
<HorD> peeeero...
<guampa> jajajajaa
<sebikul> songer7, te has fijado sobre la entrada en el menu??
<guampa> como dice mefistofeles en #ubuntu-lat, si la placa es muy vieja puede ser que tengas que usar un driver anterior
<songer7> bueno mirare
<guampa> fijate en synaptic en el repositorio restricted ahi estan los drivers nvidia de ubuntu
<songer7> guampa, tu tienes nvidia geforce 6150 le?
<guampa> no, bah tengo una nvidia en lalaptop pero no se que modelo, y esta apagada
<guampa> no te anduvo todavia?
<songer7> no guampa
<songer7> quiero que alguien me pase su /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guampa> seguro, aguanta
<songer7> esta abien
<guampa> oh carajo
<guampa> si en esta maquina no tengo nvidia! hasta yo mismo lo dije!
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> creo que me voy a dormir, mucho irc
<guampa> (tengo ati aqui)
<guampa> haceme caso, intenta x el lado de los repos
<guampa> mas chances de exito imho
<guampa> bye
<songer7> guampa, pasame anque sea eso
<songer7> solo quiero una areferencia
<guampa> bueno, para que veas como son los xorg.conf en esta epoca te lo voy a pasar
<songer7> jajaja, gracias guampa
<guampa> antes eran 100 lineas mas o menos, hace diez años cuando se retocaban a mano
<guampa> mira ahora
<songer7> te ganaras una chava
<guampa> http://paste2.org/p/1128975
<songer7> gracias guampa
<guampa> ojala!
<songer7> por cierto, de deonde eres
<guampa> arg
<songer7> a ok que duermas bien
<dzup2> freenode esta plagado de argentinos :p
<dzup2> ...sin ofender.
<guampa> no me ofende mano, si puede ser pero tanto mas que de otros paises?
<songer7> en serio dzup
<dzup2> si hay bastantes
<guampa> uau, plaga en freenode tambien :(
<guampa> jajajajaja
<songer7> dzup2 tambien eres de argentina?
<dzup2> no soy mx
<songer7> a ok
<songer7> guampa, ya mire pero esta default
<dzup2> rr es quepais?
<songer7> dzup2 me puedes pasar tu sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guampa> que quiere decir que esta default?
<dzup2> songer7: no entendi, pero si quieres un pastebin de mi xorg con gusto, pero tengo nvidea
<songer7> Default Device
<songer7> si esta bien ese quiero
<guampa> eso es la etiqueta nomas
<guampa> Identifier
<songer7> dzup2
<guampa> me voy al sobre, suerte songer7 con eso...
<dzup2> si
<songer7> guampa, gracias
<dzup2> http://pastebin.com/rQTDmQj7     es nvidia
<songer7> me pasas tu tu xorg
<songer7> ahora lo miro dzup2, garacias
 * mama21mama 0/
<songer7> hello
<songer7> quiero desistalar nvidia y uso esto: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<songer7> pero me dice Couldn't find package nvidia*\
<songer7> como eliminar?
<WarMan> buenas !!!
<WarMan> volvi !!!
<WarMan> xD
<WarMan> alguien ?????
<WarMan> alguiien?
<WarWomen> hola
<yarol> xD
<yarol> hola WarWomen eres mujer ?
<WarWomen> sip =D
<WarWomen> Buenos dias erUSUL =)
<erUSUL> buenas
<yarol> que chevere WarWomen hace rato queria ver una mujer que dominara linux
<WarWomen> si lo domino como messi domina el balon
<WarWomen> entre sus pies
<yarol> =O
<yarol> xO
<yarol> y que mas dominas WarWomen ?
<yarol> no dominas los tendones WarWomen ?
<WarWomen> tranquilos que estamos en #Ubuntu-es
<yarol> claro hay que ir a #ubuntu-es-de-carne
<WarMan> linda te gustaria salir algun dia? de donde eres?
<WarMan> WarWomen, ??
<yarol> ella es ardiente
<yarol> y no aguanto la presion WarMan se cambio el nick -> jajajajaj
<WarMan> xD
 * yarol yarol se rie y no para de reirse
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<yarol> bueno
<WarMan> wawwwwww
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<chakal^-^> buenas
<Pregunton> quien me puede ayudar, mis repos al parecer ser dañaron o me sale algo como http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.gz ......como puedo arreglarlo???
<chakal^-^> pregunton esta lucid en ese repositorio
<chakal^-^> *no esta
<chakal^-^> http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu/dists/
<Pregunton> cambio ese repo por el que me escribiste ?
<Pregunton> chakal^-^ cambio mi repo por el que escribiste?
<chakal^-^> no
<chakal^-^> es para que veas que no existe el codename para ese repositorio
<forces> saluton
<Pregunton> entonces que debo hacer ??
<forces> Pregunton: !
<forces> O.o
<chakal^-^> no usarlo ?
<erAbuelo> hasta la tarde
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama : . buen día.
<msosa_> Hola! Alguien podria darme una mano ?
<josito> pyton
<josito> buenas tardes
<josito> alguien me dice como agrego canales?
<josito> me refiero de c, c++, pyton y demas
<josito> xchat -gnome
 * yarol va a desayunar x)
<chakal^-^> josito, canales ?
<chakal^-^> no te refieres a plugins ¿?
<chakal^-^> en el menú: Ventana/Complementos y guiones...
<chakal^-^> o /load /ruta/plugin
 * yarol ya volvi
<hashashin> off-topic: directo desde la puerta el juzgado donde esta julian assange http://www.nrk.no/video/julian_assange_moter_i_retten/682BCCBE9033C894/
<jespada_> Buenas, alguien conoce  algun plugin o algo asi para pidgin qeu pueda usar como reemplazo del MS live meeting?
<m4v> hashashin: usa el canal de offtopic si sabés que es offtopic
<recorcholisss> Hola, si hago   echo "Heeello" > Arhivo$(date)  me sale: mardic716:38:19CET2010
<recorcholisss>  Pero yo quiero que me salga así:
<recorcholisss> mar dic  7 16:39:50 CET 2010         ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<simon_> al intentar ingresar en cuentas de difusion(gwibber) me dice que mi contraseña de mi depositod e claves de inicio de sesion no coincide con la contraseña usada para iniciar sesion
<simon_> ¿alguna solucion?
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<Tarrasquero> simon_, escribe la contraseña en un archivo y ves si se escribe correctamente
<simon_> ni siquiera he escrito la contraseña cuando sale eso
<simon_> tan solo poner cuenta de difusion
<ubuntu_> tengo en un disco duro instalado windows 7 y luego instale kubuntu 10.10, la  instalcion me dice que fue con exito pero cuando reinicia no me aparece el grub..nentra directamente en w7.. que hago ?
<yarol> ubuntu_ instala el grub2 con el livecd
<ubuntu_> estoy en el live cd, como lo hago ?
<ubuntu_> sudo aptitude install grub2 ?
<yarol> no, monta la particion de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> sabes esto es nuevo para mi, no me habia pasado antes...asi qe no se mucho
<luis_> hola
<TELL0> nadie aqui?
<guampa> 73 personas a no ser que el pidgin mienta
<file_not_found>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<adriel> alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido de mi audifonos en la pc
<adriel> hashashin  : alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido de mi audifonos en la pc
<adriel> aki no hay nadie
<cousteau> cuenta más de tu problema, a ver si alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo
<adriel>  alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido de mi audifonos en la pc
<cousteau> cuenta _MÁS_ de tu problema
<adriel> conecto mis audifonos en mi labtop y no funciona y el sonido de las boscinas continua igual
<adriel> me comprende?
<cousteau> adriel: hmm, no sé... a mí en mi portátil me va directamente
<cousteau> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<adriel> 10.10
<adriel> a 64 bit
<guampa> adriel: ya te fijaste en preferencias de sonido -> salida -> conector ?
<cousteau> ...creo que en mi portátil se activan/desactivan solos los altavoces y los auriculares, que va por hardware
<adriel> ahi solo funciona analog speakers
<larg> hola
<larg> como estan ustedes
<AVE_>  hola, ayuda con el menu de apportable...
<AVE_> <AVE_> en la lista de programas que aparce en el munu, querria organizarla por grupo, pero aun no consigo hacer carpetas para crear los grupos...
<AVE_> me refiero al menu...inicio...apportable... programas
<selex> wat?
<Tarrasquero> no esperaba que la 10.10 quedara tan bien, enhorabuena a los desarrolladores. :V
<Tarrasquero> ave_, que te ocurre?
<jr_tux> Muy Buenas alguien que me pueda orientar , necesito hacer para un pequeño hotel familiar una autentificacion para la wireless, es decir que si llega un huesped pueda conectarse con una clave a nuestro internet, el caso es que estaba pensando algo como RADIUS, el problema es que hasta donde se, necesito generar un certificado he instalarselo a las PC o laptop, y en realidad no busco algo tan completo, solo que se autentifique para recibir los servicios graci
<jr_tux> as
<Tarrasquero> jr_tux, los huespedes pagarian por el servicio?
 * fzeta saluda a toda la peña
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<dzup2> jr_tux: yo mejor aria esto http://nocat.net/
<dzup2> solo pon eso y desde el navegador poner cuanto tiempo quieres prestarle la ip al huesped etc
<jr_tux> hola tarrasquero, no pagarian, pero lo comento que lo quisiera hacer en cloud porque son 5 routers y por eso quisiera que se autentificaran en un servidor porque tambien quisiera meter funcion de proxy transparente, con cache proxy antivirus y firewall
<jr_tux> o.k dzup2 deja lo checo
<dzup2> jr_tux: ya le dije como, pones una maquina con ese programa y los huespeds para salir a la internet deben autenticarse con el servicio
<jr_tux> perfecto dzup2 me gusta la idea, deja lo reviso con mucho detenimiento si al parecer es la solucion que necesito
<fosco_> buenas
<dzup2> jr_tux: la configuracion la haces en gateaway.conf estandarte, pero hay muchas mas opciones
<dzup2> jr_tux: si te intereza hecharle un ojo a estos otros proyectos que hacen lo mismo http://www.personaltelco.net/PortalSoftware
<file_not_found> como suspendo la pc?
<dzup2> file_not_found: apmsleep 			 		
<parnassus> sleep (¿)
<file_not_found> no aparece en el gestor de energía
<dzup2> file_not_found: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<dzup2> con sudo
<file_not_found> lo ejecuto, no?
<dzup2> sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<file_not_found> y apaga el hdd
<jr_tux> gracias dzup2 disculpa por no contestarte antes pero tuve que salir, muchas gracias por el tip
<dzup2> jr_tux: de nada
<dzup2> jr_tux: si ocupas ayuda en la instalacion pues no creo que viene en los repos de ubuntu, me dices y con gusto te ayudo
<carlosubuntu> buenas
<tarrasquero> Buenas
<fzeta> nas carlosubuntu
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<jr_tux> o.k dzup2 gracias nuevamente
<Keyboardx86> tengo un problema con la resolion de pantalla de mi laptop, solamente me da 128x720 y la maxima resolucion es 1366x768
<chakal^-^> Keyboardx86, tienes el driver metido ?
<Keyboardx86> chakal^-^, ese es el problema... no se como averiguarlo
<chakal^-^> lshw -C video | grep driver
<Keyboardx86> dejame ver chakal^-^
<Keyboardx86> chakal^-^, te comento, mi laptop es una toshiba portege R705-P53 que usa una tarjeta de video integrada Intel obile HD Graphics, creo
<chakal^-^> si no me dices que driver usas ...
<Keyboardx86> no se ni siquiera cual seria el driver para esa tarjeta
<chakal^-^> puede que sea la GMA500
<chakal^-^> te lo estoy diciendo
<chakal^-^> lshw -C video | grep driver
<Keyboardx86> no me mostro nada ese comando chakal^-^ lamentablemente
<chakal^-^> y de paso dime que te sale: lspci | grep VGA
<chakal^-^> pues usas vga/vesa
<Keyboardx86> mira chakal^-^
<Keyboardx86> root@bt:~# lshw -C video | grep driver
<Keyboardx86> root@bt:~# lspci | grep VGA
<Keyboardx86> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<chakal^-^> mmm no te detecta el chip
<Keyboardx86> al parecer no
<chakal^-^> que kernel usas
<Keyboardx86> ya te digo
<Keyboardx86> root@bt:~# uname -a
<Keyboardx86> Linux bt 2.6.35.8 #1 SMP Sun Nov 14 06:32:36 EST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<chakal^-^> maverick ...
<Keyboardx86> chakal^-^, la verdad no
<chakal^-^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550219
<Keyboardx86> es un Ubuntu 8.10
<cousteau> no está soportado
<chakal^-^> pues ese kernel lo metistes tu
<Keyboardx86> chakal^-^, estoy usando la distro BT
<julian> Amigos... Cual seria el mejor live dvd. o cd... para hacer un recovery de unos archivos borrados... (se formateo el disco...)
<cousteau> si fuese 8.04 todavía...
<Keyboardx86> que esta montada en un ubuntu 8.10
<chakal^-^> segun eso si lo soporta
<cousteau> julian: R.I.P. Linux
<cousteau> (Recovery Is Possible)
<xangua> Keyboardx86: ni backtrack ni ubuntu 8.10 están soportados
<cousteau> o es del que mejor he oído hablar
<Keyboardx86> xangua,  a que te refieres con que no estan soportados?
<cousteau> xangua: backtrack a lo mejor. Aquí, no.
<cousteau> Keyboardx86: ya no existen actualizaciones para Ubuntu 8.10
<yarol> xangua no sabe nada
<Keyboardx86> entiendo cousteau gracias
<chakal^-^> como que no lo soporta ?
<cousteau> sólo para 8.04 (porque era LTS), y de 9.10 en adelante
<chakal^-^> usando PSB drivers posiblemente le valgan mmm lo que no se si con ese kernel ...
<julian> cousteau, en caso de formateo de tabla de particiones tambien?
<cousteau> julian: creo que sí, es un CD de recuperación en general
<recorcholisss> Hola. Cada vez que inicio Ubuntu tengo que conectarme manualmente (gráficamente) a la red conocida (no me pide password ya que la tengo almacenada). ¿Qué puedo tocar para que se conecte automáticamente?
<Keyboardx86> ok chakal^-^ gracais nuevamente
<cousteau> pero te recomiendo no arrancar el PC afectado hasta que no te hayas hecho con el CD de RIP
<chakal^-^> el tema es que tendrás que actualizar si quieres que ubuntu te de soporte
<xangua> recorcholisss: edita tu configuración en el icono de red y dile que se conecte automáticamente
<chakal^-^> al menos a la 9.10 ya que la 9.04 tampoco tiene soporte
<cousteau> chakal^-^: puedo confirmar eso
<chakal^-^> el que
<cousteau> que el otro día me dijo el PC que me había pasado de vago, y que mi Jaunty ya no estaba soportado
<yarol> Keyboardx86 si te da soporte por que tu tienes los repositorios de backtrack y no de ubuntu
<fzeta> ahí xangua
<chakal^-^> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-September/001166.html
<cousteau> yarol: en ese caso, por parte de ubuntu no está soportado, lo que significa que no habrá actualizaciones y demás de las cosas de ubuntu (a menos que los de BT lo vayan compilando, que no creo)
<yarol> cousteau si lo hacen y sin dan soporte por que yo soy usuario de backtrack
<chakal^-^> cousteau, la 8.04 LTS desktop creo que tampoco tiene soporte, la server si ya que son 3 años la server
<cousteau> chakal^-^: 3 la desktop y 5 la server
<chakal^-^> creo que la 8.04 desktop dejo de dar soporte desde abril del 2010
<chakal^-^> 3 ?
<cousteau> (dapper aún aparece en repos)
<chakal^-^> coño ... estaba pensando al revés xD, 3 la desktop 5 la server
<cousteau> o al menos eso creo
<chakal^-^> o sea que la 8.04 hasta abril del 2011
<cousteau> eso sí
<recorcholisss> xangua: ... en modo texto, por favor?
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, no usas network-manager ?
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, si no lo usas tienes que editar el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<chakal^-^> network-manager no usa el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<cousteau> yarol: no sé si en Backtrack habrán hecho una copia de los repos de Ubuntu, pero si no lo han hecho, y simplemente usan los repos de Ubuntu más unos cuantos repos suyos, los de Ubuntu ya no existen así que no tendrán actualizaciones ni se podrá instalar nada de ellos
<cousteau> voy a mirar a ver cómo va
<chakal^-^> concretamente network-manager lo guarda en /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto* recorcholisss
<chakal^-^> eso si lo usas ... hay en consola puedes editarlo
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, => autoconnect=true
<recorcholisss> y no puedo tocar algo de /etc/init.d/networking?
<yarol> cousteau backtrack no usa repositorios de ubuntu backtrack usa repositorios propios de offensive-security, y solo es basada en ubuntu 8.10
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, depende lo que uses, por eso te pregunto
<yarol> nunca ha usado repositorios de ubuntu ni nunca lo hara
<recorcholisss> chakal^-^: tengo los dos xD
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, /etc/init.d/networking es el lanzador digamos, nada que ver, de tocar /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto* o /etc/network/interfaces
<chakal^-^> /etc/network/interfaces solo se usa cuando network-manager no es el gestor de red
<chakal^-^> eso por consola
<cousteau> yarol: es decir, que tiene un mirror o algo de los repos de ubuntu, modificados o lo que sea
<chakal^-^> además, no puedes usar los dos metodos recorcholisss
<chakal^-^> por que si lo gestiona nm lo te vale para nada tocar el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<recorcholisss> # gedit /etc/network/interfaces       1. auto lo
<recorcholisss> 2. iface lo inet loopback
<recorcholisss> ¿QUé pongo?
<chakal^-^> ...
<cousteau> en ese caso sí podría estar soportado... pero desde luego no en este canal (ya que no es ubuntu y usa repositorios diferentes)
<chakal^-^> me estas leyendo recorcholisss o no me lees !
<chakal^-^> si tienes nm no te vale para nada que modifiques /etc/network/interfaces ...
<cousteau> chakal^-^: bueno... algo sí afecta, pueden pasar cosas raras
<chakal^-^> la gestion de red la maneja nm y no se usa /etc/network/interfaces ... [repito]
<chakal^-^> lo gestiona por el demonio dbus y los archivos /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<cousteau> quiero decir, si hay más interfaces ahí aparte de la "lo" empieza a hacer cosas raras
<chakal^-^> hal ya no por que no tiene soporte
<chakal^-^> da igual, se "sobreescribe"
<chakal^-^> como si lo borras
<yarol> cousteau que te quede claro que no usa mirrors usa repositorios propios y si se puede hablar de el por que es basado en una distribucion de ubuntu y tu no puedes decidir si se puede o no hablar de eso por que no eres op de aqui ni nda por el estilo
<recorcholisss> chakal^-^: xD, pero en /system-connections/ no tengo ningún archivo!
<cousteau> chakal^-^: lo digo porque yo instalé desde minimal cd y había que editar ese archivo y quitar la interfaz eth0 para que arrancase el network manager
<chakal^-^> pues no usaras nm ...
<chakal^-^> cousteau, claro hay si xD
<recorcholisss> chakal:............ entonces?
<recorcholisss> qué hago? D:
<chakal^-^> aclararte primero
<chakal^-^> por que me dices que usas los 2
<cousteau> yarol: no, este canal es de soporte de ubuntu (si quieres está #ubuntu-es-offtopic). y que quede claro que digo que no se da soporte, no de que no se le puede ni mentar porque sean "los malos" o algo así
<recorcholisss> NO me conecta automáticamente desde que uso KDE...
<recorcholisss> POrque tenía la ruta arrg
<recorcholisss> a ver..
<cousteau> (jo, no he entendido nada de lo que he escrito)
<chakal^-^> o usas nm o usas /etc/network/interfaces pero no los dos
<recorcholisss> xD
<chakal^-^> por defecto usa NM
<recorcholisss> uso /etc/network/interfaces
<chakal^-^> nm = network-manager
<chakal^-^> o sea que has borrado nm ?
<recorcholisss> Yo sólo he instalado KDE desde GNome >.<
<recorcholisss> y ya..
<chakal^-^> dpkg -l | grep network-manager | grep ^ii | wc -l
<chakal^-^> que te sale
<yarol> cousteau puedo hablar de lo que quiera referente a ubuntu o una distribucion basada en ella hasta que un op o alguien que sea verdaderamente un vocero me diga lo contrario
<recorcholisss> dpkg -l | grep network-manager | grep ^ii | wc -l /enter/   5
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> entonces lo tienes !
<Nicko_94> hola a todos
<chakal^-^> pero vamos ... si quieres modifica /etc/network/interfaces que te dará igual
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, tienes entorno gráfico ?
<Nicko_94> alguien sabe si es posible ejecutar dmg's en linux?
<Nicko_94> alguna especie de wine que haga lo propio con programas mac?
<chakal^-^> dmg2img
<chakal^-^> "Herramienta para conviertir archivos dmg comprimido"
<Nicko_94> pero eso me deja ver lo de adentro del fichero solamente
<Nicko_94> yo quiero algo que me deje ejecutar programas
<Nicko_94> por eso dije "como wine"
<recorcholisss> chakal: sí
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, pues lanza network-manager y configuralo ...
<chakal^-^> Nicko_94, sudo aptitude install hfsplus
<recorcholisss> chakal: no quiero hacerlo gráficamente :[
<chakal^-^> mount -o loop -t hfsplus image.dmg /home/usuario/carpeta
<chakal^-^> también puedes montar una partición mac: mount -t hfsplus -o ro /dev/sda3 /mnt/mac
<chakal^-^> ejecutar ya es otra cosa, ni idea Nicko_94
<chakal^-^> habrá archivos que puedas y otros no
<Nicko_94> pero los binarios deberian tener algun grado de compatibilidad, creo
<Tiffon> Nicko_94, no creo que puedas ejecutar los binarios de mac en linux
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, tienes /etc/NetworkManager/ ?
<Nicko_94> siendo ambos posix
<Tiffon> siempre tienes la opciones de instalarte un mac os
<recorcholisss> el directorio sí
<recorcholisss> $> ls
<recorcholisss> dispatcher.d  nm-system-settings.conf  system-connections  VPN
<chakal^-^> Nicko_94, aunque realmente un MAC es un Unix comercial no tiene por que ser compatible
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, y dentro que tienes ?
<recorcholisss> eso de arriba
<Tiffon> en ultimo caso seria mas compatible, quizas con darwin que si no recuerdo mal es el sitema unix que utiliza mac os por debajo
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, nano nm-system-settings.conf
<Tiffon> bueno unix o bsd no recuerdo
<Nicko_94> Tiffon: es la opcion que queria obviar
<recorcholisss> tengo system-settings.conf, pero no nm-system-settings.conf
<chakal^-^> o no se si lo arregla en system-connections recorcholisss ...
<Nicko_94> tiffon: y era bsd, eso deberia ser mas compatible
<chakal^-^> me tomas el pelo recorcholisss ?
<chakal^-^> <recorcholisss> $> ls
<chakal^-^> <recorcholisss> dispatcher.d  nm-system-settings.conf  system-connections  VPN
<chakal^-^> eso dijistes tu
<recorcholisss> perdón xD
<recorcholisss> ok, qué hago ahí dentro?
<chakal^-^> que ves
<chakal^-^> !paste recorcholisss
<kubot> recorcholisss: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chakal^-^> pegalo en pastebin
<recorcholisss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540767/
<chakal^-^> que estas por ssh ? no entiendo por que no lo haces desde el propio interfaz nm
<Nicko_94> y algun programa libre que emule el api de mac?
<recorcholisss> Las GUIs son malas >.<
<chakal^-^> sera el otro, mira ver el system-settings.conf
<cousteau> Nicko_94: el API dices el tema de escritorio? he visto varios
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, y las consolas, y mas para ti que no sabes como
<cousteau> échale un vistazo a gnome-look.org
<recorcholisss> system-connections es un directorio vacío
<recorcholisss> chakal: :(
<chakal^-^> crea un archivo
<recorcholisss> cuál?
<chakal^-^> llamalo por ejemplo como tu dev
<recorcholisss> sda1?
<chakal^-^> sad1 no es un interfaz de red coones
<chakal^-^> bueno da igual xD
<Tiffon> Nicko_94, comprate un mac y dejate de historias hombre, xD
<recorcholisss> aah >.< wlan0
<recorcholisss> qué permisos le doy?
<Nicko_94> cousteau: no, me refiero al entorno de ejecucion, como wine hace con los programas de windows
<chakal^-^> 600
<chakal^-^> chmod 600 archivo
<cousteau> Nicko_94: ah... ni idea, no conozco ninguno
<recorcholisss> y qué pongo dentro?
<Nicko_94> tiffon: la idea es ahorrar y divertirme un poco experimentando, ademas que las macs estan un poco sobrevaluadas
<Tiffon> bueno xD
<Nicko_94> de todas formas gracias a todos
<Tiffon> lo siento no tengo mucho por mano el tema
<Nicko_94> buscare mas info luego
<Tiffon> si consigues algo nos lo comentas, por curiosidad
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, algo como esto: http://pastebin.com/AbvXB6NF
<chakal^-^> nombre pon algo como wlan0
<chakal^-^> dns cambialo por el de tu ISP
<chakal^-^> addresses1 es ip/mascara/gateway
<Nicko_94> tiffon: lo hare si tengo suerte; por cierto, algun reemplazo para itunes y ifunbox en linux que conozcas?
<cousteau> Nicko_94: exaile
<cousteau> o el propio rhythmbox a lo mejor te vale
<cousteau> o amarok, banshee...
<Nicko_94> cousteau: los probe ambos, pero para el itouch van terrible
<cousteau> ah, para sincronizar... leí un blog de uno despotricando porque ninguno le iba, y que sólo le iba el gtkpod
<cousteau> así que gtkpod
<Nicko_94> cousteau: creo que yo lei el mismo, y despues de probarlo y arruinar mi libreria musical me dieron ganas de despotricar a mi...
<cousteau> Nicko_94: cómprate un mp3 normal, es más barato y se pueden cargar las canciones como si fuese un USB
<cousteau> (jeje, entre Tiffon y yo vamos a arruinar a Nicko_94)
<Nicko_94> cousteau: me interesa el ipod touch por las aplicaciones (buen intento :D ). Ademas que eso seria demasiado facil, si usamos linux es por algo...
<cousteau> ah, las aplicaciones... bueeeno
<Nicko_94> (me siento Steve Jobs defendiendo al ipod)
<cousteau> pues no sé, te he dicho todo lo que sé, no tengo ipod así que no me preocupo
<xangua> Nicko_94: pues entonces mejor consiguete un dispositivo que use android (no un OS cerrado) y no encontrarás dificultades con el
<xangua> y también tiene miles de aplicaciones
<Nicko_94> cousteau: Gracias igual por la orientacion, aunque me hiciste extrañar mi antiguo mp4 chino :S
<cousteau> Nicko_94: ingo ftw!
<xangua> Nicko_94: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Arturogoga/~3/HLr-X_R7Qm8/ galaxy player, alternativa al ipod touch con android!
<cousteau> o instalarle rockbox al ipod...
<Nicko_94> xangua: Eso estaba fuera de mi presupuesto (consegui el ipod touch en una oferta a us45 )
<Nicko_94> correccion : 85
<Nicko_94> cousteau:  me asusta un poco matar el ipod con rockbox, otra idea que encontre por ahi fue ponerle android con una aplicacion del cydia
<cousteau> Nicko_94: ah, ya me estaba yo asustando... bueno, de cualquier forma, sólo he oído hablar del gtkpod
<Nicko_94> cousteau: es una lastima que la comunidad de soft libre aun no engendre un programa universal para ipod (aunque cualquier dia de estos...)
<cousteau> Nicko_94: no veo por qué habría de hacerlo si es soft cerrado... y aún así ya hay varios, lo que pasa es que parece ser que no funcionan
<Nicko_94> cousteau: pero como ha pasado con muchos otros aparatos, debe ser cosa de tiempo...espero
<cousteau> Nicko_94: no sé... busca en google a ver si te sale algún error o algo, o mira a ver si encuentras una guía, a lo mejor hay que hacer algo especial
<pepebon> dejé el pc bajandome cosas del amule y cuando vuelvo me lo encuentro como si estuviera en modo terminal pero sin entorno grafico , me entra el panico y reinicio, me dio la impresion de que me estaban trasteando el pc
<cousteau> pepebon: tú o alguien más pulsó Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<cousteau> si es así pulsa Ctrl-Alt-F7 para volver a modo gráfico
<pepebon> en el visor de sucesos puedo ver algo? que ha estado haciendo?
<pepebon> no habia nadie en la casa
<pepebon> lo reinicie y ya va bien. SAlia como si estuviera haciendo un chequeo al disco duro
<pepebon> en el visor de sucesos puedo ver algo? que ha estado pasando
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Alguien me dice porque no me funciona el PS1, por favor?
<recorcholisss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540778/
<cousteau> recorcholisss: has descomentado la parte del .bashrc de poner el prompt en color?
<cousteau> si es así, tendrías que comentar lo siguiente
<cousteau> ...no, la verdad, no sé qué dices que no te va bien
<recorcholisss> mm? a ver
<recorcholisss> Lo ejecuto y no me sale el PS1 así:          http://paste.ubuntu.com/540778/
<recorcholisss> shit
<recorcholisss> así:       PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<cousteau> recorcholisss: acabo de ver el comentario con las interrogaciones...
<recorcholisss> pues que está color=no    y antes de ponerle el no no había ni no ni yes y pregunto qué poner ahí
<cousteau> recorcholisss: no, creo que tienes que dejar eso como estaba, simplemente tienes que quitar la # de donde pone force_color_prompt=yes
<miniminiyo> hi, alguien sabe como instalar driver privado de nvidia en kernel 35?
<miniminiyo> es que no me tira y sin ello no puedo jugar y ya em fastidia por que antes si me iva T:T
<cousteau> miniminiyo: desde Controladores de hardware no se puede?
<cousteau> qué nvidia es? de las antiguas o de las tirando a modernas?
<miniminiyo> 8400GS
<miniminiyo> es que descargo el drievr y no es compatible
<miniminiyo> nop desde controladores de hardware no se peude por que tengo el kernel 35..pero es que es la leche por que con la version de ubuntu 9.04 me tiraba ala perfeccion los graficos y todo y con al 9.10 me da este problema..
<erAbuelo> talueg
<recorcholisss> funciona, ty :)
<miniminiyo> mmm nose si volver a la 9.04.....es un poco triste esto...
<cousteau> modelo completo? así la puedo encontrar en http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<miniminiyo> 8400GS para linux 32bits
<cousteau> miniminiyo: tengo una nvidia del año del dolor, te digo que se puede hacer andar, aunque será más o menos complicado según la tarjeta
<miniminiyo> sie s que busco la evrsion epro a la ora de instalar el nuevo driver no me tira por que me dice que este driver no es con esta tarjeta..
<miniminiyo> sis e que se peude echar a andar..
<miniminiyo> que lo hice con la version 9.04 y conla 9.10 en algun momento pero nose por que em da este problema...
<cousteau> sis?? ...ah, vale
<miniminiyo> creo que sera por el kernel
<miniminiyo> que estoy ene l 2.6.35 compilado...
<miniminiyo> igual si em cambio al original de 31 me tira..
<miniminiyo> weno ara vuelvo a evr si es eso..
<cousteau> miniminiyo: si es una tarjeta antigua (driver 96), el driver de repos no funciona
<miniminiyo> de todas amneras gracias ;)
<cousteau> ah, sí puede ser por eso, tendrás que bajarte el driver de la pág de Nvidia e instalarlo a mano
<cousteau> es por línea de comandos, es algo complicado pero se encarga de crear el módulo y todo lo demás
<cousteau> me estoy fijando que miniminiyo se ha ido hace tiempo...
<recorcholisss> Hello. A ver... Tú cuando escribes en el terminal tienes un rectangulito pequeñito donde escribes, me siguen?
<nasser> no me funciona nautilus :\ intento acceder a cualquier carpeta y no se me abre...
<recorcholisss> Da = .. ¿Se puede abrir una consola con un .bashrc que no esté en /home/$USER/ ?? Es decir, abrirla con otro .bashrc en otra ruta
<nasser> ahora lo inteto
<chakal^-^> nasser, algun plugins o extensión de nautilus da fallo, ejecutalo en un terminal para verlo
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, /etc/profile
<chakal^-^> lo que hay en ese archivo se aplica a todos los usuarios
<omikron4> holas pidgin no me muestra los contactos conectados.. ? alguna idea?
<chakal^-^> falla bastante pidgin últimamente ... yo usaría de momento empathy
<nasser> es que parece que el applet lista de ventanas este loco: abre miles de ventanas!
<nasser> finalice el proceso porque consumia 99% CPU
<nasser> ahora ya esta en 57%
<nasser> entonces descarge ubuntu 10.10
<nasser> para volver a instalar
<nasser> pero claro no puedo acceder a la carpeta descargas ni a ninguna
<nasser> solo a los programas
<nasser> AYUDA!
<nasser> no puedo acceder a ninguna carpeta!
<recorcholisss> chakal^-^: emm sí, ok, /etc/profile.d/ (no entiendo qué manía tiene *nix con los .d) dentro hay un archivo, ok, se aplica a todo el sistema, pero qué hago?
<chakal^-^> tu sabrás que quieres hacer, me lo preguntas a mi ?
<recorcholisss> /etc/profile.d/$ ls
<recorcholisss> speechd-user-port.sh
<recorcholisss> Quieroabrir una konsole con un .bashrc y otra konsole con otro .bashrc
<nasser> alguien me puede decir como restaurar el sistema?
<chakal^-^> nasser, sudo gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<chakal^-^> eso lo deja por defecto
<chakal^-^> todo ... como si lo instalaras
<chakal^-^> las aplicaciones se mantienen pero todos los perfiles se quedan como estaban por defecto
<nasser> chakal , gracias
<nasser> ahora lo pruebo
<n-iCe>  hi erAbuelo
<n-iCe> erUSUL
<n-iCe> por quié no funciona
<n-iCe> opteron$i=`qstat -F h -q all.q  | grep -v "\-\-" | grep hostname | tr -s " " | grep opteron | cut -d"=" -f2| head -n $i | tail -n 1`
<chakal^-^> n-iCe, que te dice
<n-iCe> debería tener variable 13  opteron1,2,3,4,5.. etc
<nasser> pero es que no se que me pasa que no me funciona nautilus
<nasser> lo mejor sera reinstalar :S
<chakal^-^> nasser, ?
<nasser> es que quiero acceder a cualquier carpeta y no se me abre
<chakal^-^> no me has respondido
<chakal^-^> nasser, no hombre ...
<chakal^-^> mira ver los programas que tienes al inicio del sistema, en todo caso prueba a iniciar con otra cuenta
<nasser> y tuve que cerrar el applet lista de ventanas del panel gnome porque se abrian sin parar miles de ventanas :S
<nasser> chakal ^-^: ?
<nasser> y no em sale el curso, sino el simbolo de cargando todo el rato :S
<chakal^-^> nasser, vete a una consola virtual pues
<chakal^-^> sudo service stop gdm
<nasser> consola virtual?
<chakal^-^> mira de paso el archivo .xsession-errors
<chakal^-^> si, control+alt+f1
<nasser> i para volver al chat como lo hago?
<chakal^-^> o prueba a iniciar sesión gráfica con otro usuario
<chakal^-^> control+alt+f7 suele cargarse la X
<nasser> he iniciado sesion como invitado y aparece =
<chakal^-^> has ejecutado el unset ?
<chakal^-^> sudo gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<chakal^-^> bueno eso sería sin el sudo
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes amigos.. Alguien sabe de algún programa que sea verdaderamente eficiente a la hora de grabar mi sesión?
<seyacat> tengo una inquietud, me gustaria saber si existe un cliente de msn que corra como demonio, para mandarle notificaciones por linea de comando, a otros usuario
<seyacat> como un bot de msn
<seyacat> Jeferx: a que te refieres con grabar la sesion?
<Jeferx> seyacat, grabar el escritorio.
<seyacat> Jeferx: como un video tutorial?
<Jeferx> seyacat, exacto! eso intento hacer.. Tenía instalado el Xvidcap pero en realidad no cumple con lo que necesito.. Es DEMASIADO lento =S
<seyacat> mmmm ese mismo te iba a recondar
<Jeferx> seyacat, Mmm, gracias! ;)
<Jeferx> seyacat, man por si llegas a necesitar: gtk-recordmydesktop es buenisimo.. ya hice un pequeño demo y está genial! ;)
<pepebon> hola, sabeis de algun manual para interpretar el visor de sucesos????
<chakal^-^> que visor de sucesos
<pepebon> visor de sucesos del sistema
<pepebon> lo veo pero no entiendo nada, saber que es cada cosa
<chakal^-^> sigo sin entender que visor te refieres, no querras decir monitor de sistema
<pepebon> en sistema- administracion-visor de archivos de sucesos
<pepebon> le paso algo al pc y quiero saber mas, pero no se interpretar la informacion que sale allí
<chakal^-^> no existen "interpretes" para eso
<chakal^-^> es como si dices un interprete para los comandos de bash
<chakal^-^> hay salen los procesos, el pid del proceso, la carga del cpu, orden de comandos del proceso, el usuario ... que necesitas saber ?
<pepebon> si alguien me ha tomado el control del pc esta mañana, aun estando bloqueado el escritorio, por la red de internet
<chakal^-^> tienes algún servicio activo en internet ?
<pepebon> ha estado amule seguro,
<chakal^-^> ssh, servidor web, ftp, vcn, vpn ....
<chakal^-^> bueno, por amule no pueden acceder a tu pc precisamente pepebon xD
<chakal^-^> y por que el escritorio este "bloqueado" a que te refieres ? puede estar bloqueada la sesión pero sigue activo he ...
<chakal^-^> al igual si cierras sesión, sigues conectado a la red internet a no ser que pares el servicio networking
<chakal^-^> pega en pastebin.com la salida que te da al ejecutar el comando: sudo lsof -ni | grep LISTEN
<pepebon> no se mucho de eso ssh y tal yo dejé el pc conectado bajandome con el amule y quizas el firefox abierto
<chakal^-^> a ver que servicios tienes activos y ver sus registros según el servicio
<chakal^-^> por cierto, si quieres ver información del visor de sucesos da al F1 y saldrá un manual
<chakal^-^> Manual del Monitor del sistema V2.2
<chakal^-^> # 1. Introducción # 2. Inicio # 3. Uso # 4. Preferencias ...
<pepebon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540824/
<chakal^-^> bueno, nada de que preocuparse según eso pepebon
<chakal^-^> no pueden acceder a tu pc, puedes dormir tranquilo :)
<pepebon> tengo la 10.10 y regreso esta noche(despues de dejar el pc bajandome cosas con el amule), y  estaba el pc con el fondo en lila y corriendo algo de los discos duros
<chakal^-^> son procesos locales normales seguramente
<punkmexic> !derivatives
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<punkmexic> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<pepebon> me entró el panico y resetee, parecia que estaba borrandoles algo
<chakal^-^> ?
<chakal^-^> para poder borrar algo tienen que iniciar sesión en tu pc pepebon y eso es difícil por que no tienes servicios para ello
<pepebon> sin la interfaz grafica osea el escritorio
<pepebon> y como   puedo ver lo que ha pasado. pense en el visor de sucesos pero donde?
<chakal^-^> en los registros que están en /var/log
<chakal^-^> depende el servicio se ubica en cierto archivo, la gran mayoría de servicios dejan huella en /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<pepebon> para eso hay que saber chino, no hay algun manual que lo explique.
<punkmexic> donde puedo guardar aliases?
<chakal^-^> punkmexic, ~/.bashrc
<chakal^-^> si es para un usuario, para todo el sistema: /etc/profile
<chakal^-^> pepebon, seguramente pero yo no entiendo que es lo que buscas, no tienes servicios
<punkmexic> todo el sistema seria si tengo varios usuarios chakal^-^ ?
<chakal^-^> claro punkmexic
<punkmexic> gracias chakal^-^
<granjero> hola, instalé un server 10.04, configuré el smb.conf pero al darle "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<punkmexic> chakal^-^,  de casualidad no tienes el mintmenu instalado?
<granjero> me dice: bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No existe el archivo o directorio
<chakal^-^> granjero, sudo service samba start
<chakal^-^> no punkmexic
<granjero> chakal^-^,  root@server:~# service samba restart
<granjero> samba: unrecognized service
<chakal^-^> granjero, sudo service samba4 start
<granjero> estoy logueado como root chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> se a cambiado mmm :)
<chakal^-^> y ? pues no uses sudo
<granjero> con samba4 me dice lo mismo
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-get install samba4
<chakal^-^> no lo tienes pues
<TiMiDo> chakal^-^, pone apt-cache search samba-
<TiMiDo> y te saldran lineas con el Nombre samba
<chakal^-^> TiMiDo, me lo cuentas o me lo dices, yo no soy el que quiero instalar samba
<TiMiDo> pense que eras
<chakal^-^> pues solo tienes que ver la conversación :)
<chakal^-^> por que si solo ves la ultima linea te pasa lo que ahora
<julian1> hola a todos/as
<julian1> Alguien me podria hechar una mano.
<julian1> tengo un problema.. tengo muchos archivos de excel. de los cuales acabo de recuperar de una formateada que se le hizo a un pc...
<julian1> el comando grep no me quiere trabajar muy bien..
<TiMiDo> sino ocupa egrep
<cousteau> hmm, para qué quieres usar grep con un excel?
<julian1> como podria buscar dentro de todos ellos X expresion para saber cual de los archivos la contiene_?
<TiMiDo> julian1, con egrep podria hacerte la magia ;)
<TiMiDo> cousteau, para mirar el archivo
<julian1> cousteau, por que... recuerdas que te dije hace un rato que perdi una informacion.. y me recomendaste rip
<cousteau> julian1: puede que no dé muy buen resultado, ten en cuenta que los excel son binarios
<julian1> | egrep directorio
<julian1> Binary file (standard input) matches
<cousteau> TiMiDo: grep -P mejor
<TiMiDo> nope
<TiMiDo> mejor con egrep
<TiMiDo> mucho mas mejor
<julian1> no importa lo que quiero es identificar entre tantos que recupero cual tiene X expresion para concentrarme en ese solo.
<cousteau> TiMiDo: expresiones regulares de perl > expresiones regulares extendidas
<julian1> o con find _?
<TiMiDo> cousteau, pa eso mejor ocupa padre.
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> para que edite los archivos
<cousteau> sí... con grep debería valer
<julian1> diablos este live cd debe tener algo mal..
<julian1> Binary file (standard input) matches
<cousteau> TiMiDo: egrep = grep -E (usar expresiones extendidas en vez de las básicas),  con -P usas expresiones de Perl, que son una extensión de las extendidas
<julian1> por que diablos me saldra eso_?
<cousteau> julian1: te he dicho que los archivos excel son binarios
<m4v> creo que para lo que necesita julian1 grep o egrep da igual
<cousteau> grep también busca en binarios, pero muestra eso en vez de la línea en la que sale
<julian1> cousteau, bueno que podria hacer?
<julian1> cousteau, me siento totalmente perdido en este tema. xD
<m4v> no necesitan argumentar sobre cual es mejor
<cousteau> julian1: Binary file matches significa que hay coincidencia
<cousteau> qué intentas hacer exactamente?
<{ojo}> porque no corres primero strings sobre los files y le tiras la salida a grep?
<julian1> cousteau, diablos.. entonces necesito saber es cual de los archivos xls.. contiene tal expresion..
<cousteau> creo que para lo que quieres, sería algo así como   grep 'expresion' *.xls
<cousteau> y confiar en que la expresión aparezca tal cual en el archivo binario
<julian1> que es strings?
<{ojo}> un programa que encuentra cadenas en archivos binarios
<julian1> Binary file 000051122000-0.xls matches
<julian1>  ojojo xD
<julian1> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> {ojo}: en principio grep creo que también haría eso directamente... más o menos
<{ojo}> sep! jajaja creo que tambien :)
<{ojo}> igual no se si algunas versiones de xls vienen comprimidas
<{ojo}> con lo cual poco vas a encontrar de cualquier forma
<cero_cool> buenas
<cousteau> xlsx y otros OOXML son xml comprimido con zip, igual que ODF
<julian1> mmmm no encontre lo que queria jejje
<cousteau> si fuese con tar.gz, se podría usar zgrep
<{ojo}> ah enntonces habria que pasarlas por unzip primero
<cousteau> espera! se podría usar zipgrep, creo
<{ojo}> y directo  a grep
<{ojo}> ah existe un zipgrep?
<{ojo}> mira vos que buena esa!
<{ojo}> ahi lo veo
<{ojo}> ese es tu comando julian1
<cousteau> grep, zgrep, zipgrep y xzgrep
<{ojo}> valioso dato
<cero_cool> 7z
<cousteau> hmm, hay bzcat y zipgrep, pero no bzgrep ni zipcat
<{ojo}> xzgrep busca en bz2
<julian1> {ojo}, como se tira el strings
<{ojo}> strings <file>
<scsix> buenas
<julian1> {ojo}, pero la idea es buscar X expresion de todas las files
<{ojo}> strings <file> | grep <expr>
<cousteau> {ojo}: lo malo es que con eso, si lo haces con varios archivos, no sabes de qué archivo viene... y además grep viene a hacer lo mismo, y te ahorras un proceso
<cousteau> {ojo}: ah sí? xzgrep busca en bz2? a ver...
<{ojo}> si, no estoy seguro que sea lo mismo pero puede ser si, igualmente podes sacar el nombre del archivo, si no lo proporciona strings directamente podes usar un bucle while
<{ojo}> o find -exec
<{ojo}> pero xzgrep para este caso puede ser lo mejor
<cousteau> interesante
<cero_cool> proba con 7z
<cousteau> cero_cool: para qué? qué pinta 7z en todo esto?
<cero_cool> no kieren descomprimir?
<cousteau> no, descomprimir
<cousteau> de hecho, leer info de un archivo comprimido
<cero_cool> aaa buen punto pense q querian descomprimir
<cero_cool> XD
<cousteau> ...ehm, vale, había leído "comprimir"
<cero_cool> jajja
<cousteau> pero para qué vamos a querer descomprimir con 7z un archivo que no es 7z? o dices el p7zip-full?
<cero_cool> nono pense q con 7z podian descomprimir zip
<cero_cool> la verdad mucho no se soy nuevo en linux
<cousteau> no lo sé, voy a ver... con la versión básica creo que no
<cousteau> con 7zip para windows, como viene con interfaz gráfica, pues puede manejar múltiples formatos, pero como p7zip para linux en principio es sólo para el formato 7z (el p7zip-full también abre rar), pues no sé...
<cousteau> a lo mejor lo soporta, no sé... pero de todas formas, lo que queremos es leer el contenido y ver si encontramos un patrón, y para eso zipgrep puede estar bastante bien
<cero_cool> ahora vuelvo y te ayudo a buscar uno
<cousteau> cero_cool: por ejemplo, para buscar dentro de .ods o de .xlsx el zipgrep estaría bien
<fzeta> cero_cool
<fzeta> ese nick me suena...
<fzeta> xD
<chakal^-^> fzeta, te confundes con zero_cult
<fzeta> sera ?
<chakal^-^> fijo, se conecta por las redes sociales y el irc ... no te jode
<chakal^-^> xD
<fzeta> xDD
<cero_cool> en realidad es zero cool
<cero_cool> pero le puse cero por que zero ya esta usado XD
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-08
<totyko_> hola buenas noches
<totyko_> esposible entrar a las salas de yahoo con emphaty
<Tarrasquero> totyko_, yo lo consegui
<totyko_> Tarrasquero, como ?
<Tarrasquero> te cuento...
<Tarrasquero> lo 1º poner solo el usuario o sea en vez de poner usuario@yahoo.com → solo usuario
<Tarrasquero> eso lo 1º
<Tarrasquero> lo 2º pera
<totyko_> Tarrasquero, siempre lo hago asi
<Tarrasquero> lo 2º servidor de transferencia de archivos esto → filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com
<Tarrasquero> puerto busca personas 5050
<totyko_> Tarrasquero, algo mas
<Tarrasquero> puerto transferencia de archivos 80
<totyko_> Tarrasquero, pero a mi no me sale esa opcion en la empathy
<Tarrasquero> mira te aconsejo que instales pidgin y emphaty te pedira importar la cuenta y asi te aseguras que funcione
<totyko_> Tarrasquero, empathy no tendra un fichero de configuracion donde se puedan configurar todas esos detalles
<Ploop> Hola buenas tardes/noches, necesito hacer una pregunta, ¿como puedo saber si mi tarjeta wifi sirve para modo "monitoreo"?
<Ploop> Gracias...
<chakal^-^> sudo airmon start device
<chakal^-^> airmon-ng perdón
<Tarrasquero> eso iva a decir
<chakal^-^> y para probar la inyección: sudo aireplay-ng --test mon0
<chakal^-^> mon0 suele ser al usar airmon-ng, si no te sale instala iw
<dannyLopez> buenas como eliminos ppa agregados?
<m4v> dannyLopez: instala ppa-purge
<m4v> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<m4v> y luego: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:nombre_del_ppa" para borralo
<dannyLopez> m4v: muchas gracias
<dannyLopez> m4v: ayuda perdi mis X cuando instale unos ppa de compiz
<dannyLopez> ahora los elimine pero sigo sin X
<m4v> dannyLopez: probaste en reiniciar con el modo de recuperaciṕn? es una opcion del grub, cuando inicia te da algunas opciones para restaurar X
<dannyLopez> si pero no se como recuperarlas
<dannyLopez> osea aca ando desde el modo de recuperacion
<m4v> dannyLopez: fijate si hay algún error en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m4v> dannyLopez: en particular, alguna línea con (EE) que sería algo así como "error"
<dannyLopez> como hago eso?
<m4v> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dannyLopez> s
<dannyLopez> fail
<m4v> no pegues el log en el canal.
<m4v> osea, el log completo, solo alguna línea que indique algún error
<m4v> ya que no podés usar el pastebin supongo
<dannyLopez> me dice q no existe el archivo
<m4v> lo copiaste bien? no hay ningún archivo /var/log/Xorg.* ?
<dannyLopez> esperate veo como me las ingenio (afortunadamente tendo en awn
<dannyLopez> ooo dice q no funciona el pastie
<dannyLopez> m4v: esque todo andaba bien hasta ayer que le instale los ppa de emesene y de compiz
<xangua> dannyLopez: si usas maverick, entonces quita el ppa de compiz
<m4v> xangua: ya lo hizo
<dannyLopez> a y los de firefox 4 y de chromiun en español pero esos no creo que tengan mucho que ver o si?
<dabor> dannyLopez, como ves la mezcla de repositorios generalmente no sale bien y aporta pocas ventajas
<dannyLopez> apenas estoy haciendo el upgrade
<xangua> pero como lo hizo m4v dannyLopez ¿¿ con ppa-purge¿  o solo los desactivo¿
<dannyLopez> purge
<xangua> ppa-purge*
<xangua> ¿
<dannyLopez> xangua: si
<xangua> ok
<dannyLopez> ppa-purge ppa:compiz/ppa
<m4v> dannyLopez: que placa de video tienes?
<dannyLopez> es una ati radeon hd
<dannyLopez> la verdad no tengo muy claro cual es, pero vienen prenstaldas en los portatiles compaq
<m4v> lo estas usando con los drivers libres o privados?
<dannyLopez> libres, los privativos me ponen problema en el -10
<m4v> prueba con
<m4v> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dannyLopez> para que hago eso?
<m4v> y cambia de nombre el /etc/X11/xorg.conf si es que existe
<dannyLopez> esperame m4v voy a resetear a ver si el purge funciono
<m4v> dannyLopez: restaura los archivos del driver ati (por si el ppa de compiz tocó algo)
<granjero> hola, por que en ubuntu server edition 10.04 no existe /etc/init.d/samba
<granjero> si durante la instalación le dije que instale samba
<m4v> porque se llama smbd?
<granjero> no lo se
<Sadlymistaken> hola
<granjero> se llama smbd?
<seyacat> hola todos
<m4v> sep
<seyacat> existe algun demonito de msn, que luego pueda enviar mensajes con linea de comando, como para hacer un bot del msn
<Sadlymistaken> miren intento jugar en el firefox un juego llamado Sherwood Dungeon pero necesito un Plugin, le doy a instalar, pero debe ser que es de windows o algo, porque no lo instala...
<m4v> seyacat: no que yo sepa, lo único que se me ocurre es usar biltbee y un bot común de irc.
<Sadlymistaken> y yo tengo instalado el flash, el shockwave ese.. el java.... vamos que no se que es lo que ocurre, porqué no va..
<granjero> voy a investigar m4v
<seyacat> biltbee , lo revisare
<granjero> gracias
<dannyLopez> no no funciono
<m4v> dannyLopez: probaste con lo último que dije?
<m4v> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<m4v> y cambia de nombre el /etc/X11/xorg.conf si es que existe
<m4v> dannyLopez: ?
<dannyLopez> me meto desde el nautilus a esa direccion?
<m4v> nautilus? no estas en una consola? pensé que no tenías X
<dannyLopez> estoy desde recuperacion
<m4v> cual es tu problema exactamente? si tienes el nautilus entonces el servidor X tiene que estar andando
<dannyLopez> pero solo en recuperacion
<dannyLopez> normalmente no
<xangua> qué tantos ppa agregaste dannyLopez¿ no habrás agregado los de xorg-edgers o algo así¿
<m4v> bueno, solamente abre una terminal y usa "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<seyacat> creo que el betlbee me va a funcionar perfecto, gracias m4v
<dannyLopez> no solo los de compiz
<dannyLopez> para q sirven estos comandos
<dannyLopez> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<dannyLopez> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<dannyLopez> pkill gnome-panel
<dzup2> para hacerle un jikari al panel de gnome
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<dannyLopez> osea?
<m4v> nose, parece restaurar la configuracion de algo del gnome
<m4v> !away > hiko_hitokiri
<dzup2> pues estas borrando las conf del gnome ...osea que comienzas como al principio
<m4v> dannyLopez: bueno, estas siguiendo mis instrucciones o no? tengo que irme
<dannyLopez> si claro ya estoy en la direccion q me diste
<m4v> renombra el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf a cualquier cosa
<dannyLopez> mv: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<m4v> y ejecuta el comando del apt-get que te pasé
<m4v> dannyLopez: ok, está bien entoces
<m4v> dannyLopez: ahora: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dannyLopez> ya
<m4v> dannyLopez: y reinicia a ver si tienes suerte
<dannyLopez> reiniciando
<dannyLopez> nada de nada
<m4v> llegas a ver el gdm? (la pantalla de login)
<dannyLopez> si si la veo
<m4v> ...bah
<m4v> entonces el X anda bien, el problema es en otro lado
<m4v> podés explicar bien que es lo que no anda?
<dannyLopez> cuando prendo el Pc veo el gdm, pero cuando arranca mi secion (no hay mas) no aparece la varra de arriba y los efectos normales q tengo quedan en ninguno y no los puedo cambiar
<m4v> bueno, eso es algo completamente diferente a que te falle el X
<dannyLopez> aaa pense q a esa barra se le llamava X
<m4v> si el X falla no ves nada gráfico, solamente una terminal como mucho
<dannyLopez> epic faill (?)
<m4v> ahí está fallando el manejador de ventanas
<dzup2> heh
<m4v> seguramente se reemplazó por compiz, y ahora no estas usando metacity (o lo que use gnome, no estoy seguro)
<m4v> me tengo que ir a comer desafortunadamente, otro día.
<colo> en xchat adonde estan los canales que guardmos como preferifos?
<dannyLopez> m4v: en la config del copiz pongo metacity o compiz?
<dannyLopez> ultima pregunta
<colo> alguien sabe?
<colo> adonde mete el xchat los favoritos?
<xangua> colo: usas xchat-gnome¿ dicen que es mucho mejor xchat normal
<xangua> porque el xchat-gnome tiene una interfaz simple
<colo> xangua, y como hago para usar el normal?
<colo> agregue unos canales a favoritos pero no se adonde estan?
<colo> revise todas las pestañas y nada
<xangua> sudo apt-get install xchat
<colo> asi lo instale
<colo> le di de nuevo esa orden y me dice que esta en su ultima version
<dannyLopez> xangua: no, no he podido arreglar ese problema
<mariapaula> kien sabe algo acerca de galaxium messenger??
<mariapaula> ????????????????????????????
<m4v> dannyLopez: no tengo idea, no conozco bien gnome
<xangua> mariapaula: solo que según iba a ser el mejor mensajero......hace 3 años
<dannyLopez> muy mal
<m4v> mariapaula: nose que es, tiene algo que ver con Ubuntu?
<mariapaula> no
<xangua> o algo así, desde entonces nada; puedes ver el projecto abandonado en su página en google proyects
<m4v> dannyLopez: uso kubuntu yo :P
<mariapaula> instale galaxium messenger porq ya me aburri de pidguin emsene y amsn
<magu42> colo»  arriba izq   xchat>>lista  de redes>>freenode>>editar>>canales favoritos    van separado por coma y espacio
<dannyLopez> meti las 3 lineas q te mande hacer ato ya recupere por lo menos los 2 paneles superior e inferior
<mariapaula> en donde dice login cuando trato de ingresar me sale el mensaje unable to authenticate
<mariapaula> q me dicen sobre eso?
<m4v> mariapaula: password incorrecto? el msn anda bien aquí
<m4v> y no conozco ese programa.
<mariapaula> nop
<m4v> y con el pigdin funciona?
<mariapaula> lo instale.no se si abra que configuraR LA cuenta pero no c en donde
<mariapaula> y como les digo s la primera vez q lo uso
<colo> magu42, muchas gracias por tu respuesta voy a ver si andan por ahi los que agregue
<m4v> mariapaula: casi seguro que aquí nadie usa ese programa, tendrías que consultar con la ayuda de ellos
<mariapaula> umm
<mariapaula> entonces que mensajeria me recomiendan??lo mas similar al messenger posible
 * dzup2 usa pidgin
<m4v> mariapaula: ya usaste los mas usados, no hay más que esos
<colo> amsn
<m4v> mariapaula: algo más similar al msn sería usar el msn.
<dannyLopez> como activo el metacity?
<mariapaula> pro para ubuntu
<mariapaula> solo eso??
<mariapaula> q tal kmess??es bueno???
<dabor> mariapaula, el que trae kde predeterminado es kopete
<dabor> similar a cualquier otro de los que ya usaste
<mariapaula> ah
<magu42> colo» me olvidé de decir , debes poner tus canales asi: ej   #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-es-offtopic  y puedes seguir
<colo> magu42, si lo puse pero es como que no estan
<colo> tuve que ir a la lista de canales
<magu42> colo»  que raro lo estoy mirando en el mio mientras te lo digo
<colo> parede que algo mal hice
<magu42> colo»  tenes el xchat-gnome dijiste
<colo> si
<magu42> lo estoy instalando
<magu42> colo» el xchat-gnome es diferente , no tiene la opcion que te di antes por eso
<colo> ahh
<magu42> el xchat es igual pero mas completo me parece
<colo> es que te permite guardar un cnal en favoitos pero depues no encontras adonde estan los favoritos eso es lo raro
<magu42> colo»  editar>>preferencias>>redes>>freenode>>editar>>usuasrio y canales>>añandir
<magu42> usuario*
<magu42> colo» es solo diferente
<dannyLopez> la unica forma de q recupere las barras fue instalando el emerald
<dannyLopez> y no me gusta Dx
<colo> editar en que pestaña?
<magu42> colo» entro de vuelta
<colo> ok
<magu42> colo»  arriba dice editar y dentro preferencias
<colo> en la ventana xchat?
<magu42> colo si
<colo> no tengo esa pestaña
<magu42> colo o te dice xchat ver servidor configuracion ventana ayuda
<colo> xchat ver servidor configuracion ventan ayuda eso es todo
<magu42> colo entonces tenes el xchat no el xchat-gnome
<colo> que bol.
<magu42> <magu42> colo»  arriba izq   xchat>>lista  de redes>>freenode>>editar>>canales favoritos    van separado por coma y espacio
<magu42> y el formato es #ubuntu-es coma espacio y el siguiente canal
<colo> magu42, me conecto automaticamente a ubuntu-es perfecto
<dannyLopez> como le cambio la imagen al gdm?
<magu42> colo» lujo
<magu42> colo» si seguis entrando y saliendo el bot te va a kikear automaticamente
<colo> magu42, solo pude poner este canal el segundo no me lo toma
<colo> con co a y espacio no funciona y si b el espacio tampoco
<colo> con coma y espacio no funciona y sin el espacio tampoco
<magu42> colo» estoy viendo que yo tengo coma y sin espacio el siguiente #canal
<colo> a mi me aparece canal y no el que le pongo
<magu42> colo» estás donde dice canales favoritos no?
<colo> yes
<colo> ultimom intento lo prometo
<magu42> colo»  yo lo tengo asi en canales favoritos    #ubuntu-es,#ubuntu-es-offtopic
<colo> magu42, ahora si muchisimas gracias sin tu ayuda no lo podria haber hecho, de verdad muy agradecido, este si que es un gnu/linucx de verdad jejej
<magu42> colo» dnd
<colo> the world is Open Surce, como dice mi fondo de pantalla
<raulin_> hola cibernautas y amigos linuxeros
 * yarol a comer xD
<maximiliano> buenas señores..
<maximiliano> estoy buscando ayuda..
<dzup2> !ask
<maximiliano> tengo un problema en Ubuntu
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<maximiliano> oka
<maximiliano> al parecer he perdido los permisos en ubuntu, ya que cada vez que quiero realizar una acción mediante "sudo", me sale el siguiente error... sudo: Must be setuid root
<maximiliano> he buscado en foros y todas las posibles soluciones no me resultand..
<maximiliano> incluso he dejaro mi problema en el siguiente link... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145812#comment-410821
<maximiliano> que puedo hacer?
<syd> buenas, caballeros, busco un cliente de descarga directa por consola, algo que correr en un ubuntu server, alguna sugerencia?
<maximiliano> al parecer he perdido los permisos en ubuntu, ya que cada vez que quiero realizar una acción mediante "sudo", me sale el siguiente error... sudo: Must be setuid root
<maximiliano> he buscado en foros y todas las posibles soluciones no me resultand.
<{ojo}> que es un cliente de descarga directa?
<maximiliano> incluso he dejaro mi problema en el siguiente link... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145812#comment-410821
<syd> algo como jdownloader o tucan
<syd> pero para terminal
<syd> o interfaz web
<{ojo}> para bajar x http?
<syd> megaupload, rapidshare
<{ojo}> para bajada de un solo origen y mirror tenes curl y wget
<syd> lo se
<{ojo}> y despues hay algunos que soportan multisource
<dzup2> maximiliano: que dice group ?
<syd> no necesito eso
<dzup2> maximiliano: groups
<{ojo}> no me acuerdo el nombre de esos, pero busca apt-fast, ese los usa de backend
<syd> necesito un daemon que corra en el server bajando de megaupload y algun cliente por terminal o web
<{ojo}> ahhhh
<maximiliano> donde sale eso?
<{ojo}> mira especifico para megaupload no se
<{ojo}> pero calculo que no es dificil poner un script que lea un archivo linea por linea y vaya bajando files
<dzup2> maximiliano: abre una terminal y escribe este comando: groups   y pega loque sale
<maximiliano> ya
<{ojo}> el control remoto lo tenes x ssh
<dzup2> maximiliano: te voy a mandar un privado
<maximiliano> maximiliano adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare vboxusers
<maximiliano> oka
<{ojo}> syd: dicho esto, seguramente debe haber un prog que haga algo asi
<{ojo}> freshmeat puede ayudarte
<syd> si, pero un wget no decodifica la imagen para humanos que hay que escribir
<syd> por eso tiene que ser un gestor
<{ojo}> con mas razon, si necesitas esas caracteristicas (ahora veo adonde va el tema) no creo que encuentres facil nada
<{ojo}> vas a tener que escriptarlo e incorporar un ocr
<{ojo}> un BUEN ocr
<{ojo}> o la otra opcion, muy usada tambien
<{ojo}> en vez de un ocr el script te mailea los captchas, vos siendo humano los interpretas, le bulk-respondes con las soluciones y el sigue
<{ojo}> nada que vaya a figurar en freshmeat, como podras suponer
 * yarol ya volvi xD
<syd> gracias {ojo}
<syd> me retiro, buenas noches
<{ojo}> de nada
<{ojo}> en ##linux se esta por arman un ban masivo
<songer7> {ojo}, que es eso?
<TheNetuno> ?
<{ojo}> nada ya paso jajaja fue divertido
<{ojo}> se agarraron a las puteadas por lo de wikileaks
<{ojo}> salto un op y repartio muy estrategicamente dos bans
<{ojo}> parecia que iban a mutear el canal en un momento hahahaha
<xangua>  /join #wikileaks
<songer7> xangua, que hay? en wiki
<acraolon> join #anonops
<neyder> saludos
<TheNetuno> lo q no se como lograron encontrar tanta informacion en wilerk
<TheNetuno> alguien de ustede sabe?
<{ojo}> soplones como mas
<ubuntu> dzup?
<HombreAmable> hola
<HombreAmable> me podríais ayudar con un tema de acls?
<ubuntu> estàs dzup?
<ubuntu> alo?
<HombreAmable> ubuntu sabes de acls?
<ubuntu> no señor, lo siento .. es màs no sè que es acls
<ubuntu> tambien vine acà por ayuda
<HombreAmable> ok
<HombreAmable> :)
<ubuntu> hay quien me pueda ayudar?
<ubuntu> hay alguien*
<sebikul> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ubuntu> tengo el siguiente problema... he perdido los permisos de "sudo"
<ubuntu> cada vez que antepongo "sudo"
<sebikul> que mensaje aparece?
<ubuntu> me sale lo siguiente ,... sudo : must be setuid root
<ubuntu> ahora estoy mediante cd live
<sebikul> se como arreglarlo. sabes como acceder a una consola de recuperacion
<sebikul> ?
<ubuntu> mm...por el modo recovery?
<sebikul> si, aqui tienes una manual de como hacerlo. ahora te paso los comandos que debes ejecutar para arreglar el problema
<sebikul> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ubuntu> pero como ingreso mediante la consola de recuperacion en Ubuntu 10.10?
<sebikul> cuando se esta iniciando la pc, antes de que aparezca el logo de ubuntu presionas la tecla shift para abrir el menu de grub. desde ahi elijes el modo de recuperacion
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> osea que el modo recuperacion no es cuando te sale una consola con el fondo blanco?
<sebikul> si, pero lo mejor es hacerlo asi. si prefieres hacerlo desde el modo grafico no hay problema. es lo mismo
<sebikul> los comandos que debes ejecutar son:
<sebikul> "chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo" seguido de "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo"
<sebikul> luego reinicias y listo
<ubuntu> resulta que si a lo que tu te refieres a modo recovery es la terminal de fondo blanco, entonces lo que me dices no me resulta porque lo he echo antes y no me permite estar ROOT sino que sigo nativo, y entonces al intentarlo me dice que : permisodenegado
<ubuntu> alo??
<ubuntu> sebikul?=
<sebikul> perdon. si en modo grafico no te deja intentalo desde la terminal. lo que en realidad deberias hacer es loguearte directamente como root y hacerlo
<parrot> hola, alquien programa en c++
<maximiliano> al realizar chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo, me sale el siguiente error... chown: cambiando el propietario de "/usr/bin/sudo": Operación no permitida
<ubuntu> alo?
<ubuntu> alguien?
<ubuntu> alo?
<Cibort> Alo!
<ubuntu> alo
<ubuntu> alo
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<ubuntu> mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/hda1 no existe
<maximiliano> ?
<dzup1> ke ubuntu y maximiliano no son la misma persona?
<maximiliano> si
<dzup1> como te fue?
<maximiliano> cuando estaba por ubuntu era por que estaba mediante el cd live
<maximiliano> mal
<maximiliano> no resultó
<dzup1> sudo ls
<maximiliano> intenté realizar cualquier cosa por sudo y nada
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo ls
<maximiliano> sudo: must be setuid root
<dzup1> desde el live cd deveria de ser, a menos que pusiera primero sudo su y despues los comandos esos que le dije sin en sudo
<maximiliano> ya
<maximiliano> lo de sudo su, se hace en live cd?
<dzup1> tambien
<dzup1>  cat /etc/passwd|grep `whoami`
<dzup1> que dice eso?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$  cat /etc/passwd|grep `whoami`
<maximiliano> maximiliano:x:1000:1000:Maximiliano,,,:/home/maximiliano:/bin/bash
<dzup1> id
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ id
<maximiliano> uid=1000(maximiliano) gid=1000(maximiliano) grupos=1000(maximiliano),0(root),1(daemon),2(bin),3(sys),4(adm),5(tty),6(disk),7(lp),8(mail),9(news),10(uucp),12(man),13(proxy),15(kmem),20(dialout),21(fax),22(voice),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),33(www-data),34(backup),37(operator),38(list),39(irc),40(src),41(gnats),42(shadow),43(utmp),44(video),45(sasl),46(plugdev),50(staff),60(games),100(users),101(libuuid),102(crontab),10
<maximiliano> 3(syslog),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),106(ssl-cert),107(messagebus),108(mlocate),109(ssh),110(avahi-autoipd),111(avahi),112(netdev),113(couchdb),114(haldaemon),115(pulse),116(pulse-access),117(rtkit),118(saned),119(admin),120(gdm),122(sambashare),123(dcmtk),124(science),125(utempter),126(vboxusers),127(stunnel4),128(clamav),65534(nogroup)
<dzup1> cat /etc/issue
<dzup1> ese fue un silencio del bot por escribir  mas de 5 lineas, continua maximiliano
<dzup1> que dice
<dzup1> cat /etc/issue
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<maximiliano> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<dzup1>  que raro que no te deje ser root el sudo
<dzup1>  veo todos los grupos son tuyos  , hmm
<dzup1> que hicistes antes del problema, recuerda?
<dzup1> movio sudoers?
<maximiliano> mm, la verdad que algo específico no, pero si lo que hice hace poco fue borrar un sistema operativo que se alojaba en virtualbox
<maximiliano> mm nop..
<maximiliano> donde deberia estar sudoers?
<dzup1> whereis sudoers
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ whereis sudoers
<maximiliano> sudoers: /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.d /usr/share/man/man5/sudoers.5.gz
<dzup1> el primero
<maximiliano> que hago?
<dzup1> es este os virtualizado desde windows?
<maximiliano> nop
<maximiliano> mi laptop tiene Ubuntu como base, dentro instalé virtualbox e instalé XP
<dzup1> es virtualizado? vmware, virtualbox ?
<maximiliano> virtualbox
<dzup1> ok
<dzup1> esto esraro
<maximiliano> si?, mm entonces que puedo hacer..??
<maximiliano> formatear=
<maximiliano> ¡?
<maximiliano> como podría mostrarte lo que dice el documento sudoers?
<dzup1> sudo: must be setuid root     eso quiere decir que necesita superusuario para correr sudo, ponga>
<dzup1> whereis sudo
<dzup1> ls -al `wereis sudo`
<dzup1>  ls -al `whereis sudo
<dzup1> pegue las 3 lineas de permisos solamente
<maximiliano> como las tres lineas de permiso?, a que te refieres?
<maximiliano> -rwxrwxrwx  1 maximiliano maximiliano        774 2010-10-17 03:10 .xscreensaver-getimage.cache
<maximiliano> -rw-------  1 maximiliano maximiliano     389727 2010-12-08 04:49 .xsession-errors
<maximiliano> -rw-------  1 maximiliano maximiliano      30529 2010-12-08 04:11 .xsession-errors.old
<dzup1> -rwsr-xr-x 2 0 0 115136 2010-04-24 22:31 /usr/bin/sudo*
<dzup1> wereis sudo
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ -rwsr-xr-x 2 0 0 115136 2010-04-24 22:31 /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> -rwsr-xr-x: orden no encontrada
<dzup1> whereis sudo
<dzup1> mi h anda mal
<maximiliano> whereis sudo
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ whereis sudo
<maximiliano> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/lib/sudo /usr/lib64/sudo /usr/share/man/man8/sudo.8.gz
<dzup1> en consola
<maximiliano> whereis sudo
<dzup1> ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 147872 2010-08-31 16:39 /usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1>  ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> -rwsr-xr-x 2 0 0 115136 2010-04-24 22:31 /usr/bin/sudo*
<dzup1> asi aparece el mio
<maximiliano> hay diferencias
<dzup1> el suyo es -rwxr----- y el mio -rwsr------------
<maximiliano> si
<maximiliano> como logro cambiarlo?
<dzup1> primero mi ubuntu es viejo
<dzup1> es intrepid, entonces no sabria decirle si es por eso
<maximiliano> mm no creo...
<dzup1> ahora ...segundo problema..... como cambia un permiso si no es root?
<dzup1> entre como root desde livecd
<dzup1> y cambie ese permiso .....
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> como?
<dzup1> y vea que pasa
<dzup1> chmod
<dzup1> con chmod como root  desde el cd
<maximiliano> cuando esté en root en live cd, pondo chmod
<maximiliano> pongo*
<maximiliano> y veo que pasa
<dzup1> casi, recuerda lo que puse antes? el mkdir /mnt/ubuntu y su mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu etc etc? a pues agase un chmod con esos permisos para /usr/bin/sudo =)
<maximiliano> mm..
<maximiliano> aplico los comando anteriores
<maximiliano> y le agrego un chmod
<dzup1> si, haga directorio de montage para su disco duro, montelo ahi, cambiese a ese montaje, aplique cambio y reinicie desde el disco duro.
<dzup1> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount .... ...., cd /mnt/ubun...., chod blabla ....
<maximiliano> entonces hago lo siguiente:
<maximiliano> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<maximiliano> sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/ubuntu
<maximiliano> despues
<maximiliano> sudo chown  -R  root /mnt/ubuntu/usr
<dzup1> no
<maximiliano> sudo unmount  /mnt/ubuntu
<dzup1> no
<maximiliano> ...
<maximiliano> entonces?
<dzup1> mi problemaes -rwsr-xr-x    la s que significa, he no se :(   deja le preguno a google :)
<dzup1> !google "whats chmod flag s"
<kubot> PHP: chmod - Manual: <http://php.net/manual/es/function.chmod.php>; file - PHP: file - Manual: <http://php.net/manual/es/function.file.php>; Bacap - The extremely simple backup script — Leandro Lucarella's ...: <http://www.llucax.com.ar/proj/bacap/index.html>; PRACTICA 1: INTRODUCCION A UNIX: <http://arantxa.ii.uam.es/~so1/Practicas/P1_2005.html>; Hardening gentoo - fr33project: (1 more message)
<dzup1> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.cmds/doc/aixcmds1/chmod.htm
<dzup1> mira
<maximiliano> ya
<dzup1> To use Set-ID Modes:    chmod  ug+s  cmd
<dzup1> ahi dice: cmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> ahi dentonces quedaria: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> pues solo ocupas +s en user para estar como el mio
<maximiliano> eso lo aplico
<dzup1> si, con sudo
<maximiliano> ahora?
<dzup1> reboot
<dzup1> pero en fin, no creo aque arregle nada, pues por alguna razon sudo te niega uid 0
<dzup1> osea root, pero intentale
<dzup1> hi me cuenta
<maximiliano> ya resumiendo....entro live cd, y como root pongo chmod u+s usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> y luego reboot
<maximiliano> sudo chmod u+s usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> si, esque parece que movio muchos permisos
<maximiliano> ya
<maximiliano> entonces asi tal cual como lo puse es el comando..?
<maximiliano> ya
<maximiliano> sudo chmod u+s usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> no, /usr.....
<dzup1> esa / es importante
<maximiliano> sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<dzup1> cada comando no debe de responderte nada, eso indica que una respuesta NADA en *nix casi siempre quiere decir "El comndo se ejecuto exitosamente" ...si la consola responde algo ...esta mal escrito.
<maximiliano> ya voy de nuevo..
<maximiliano> voy y vuelo..
<dzup1> reviza que los comandos que te puse desde el principio no respondieron nada, quizas ....los escribiste mal pues es raro esto.
<maximiliano> señor, es posible que hablemos pos msn? asi es más rápido si es que algo sale como no se planea
<dzup1> no me gusta poner mi msn en irc :(, pero igualmente aqui ay mucha gente que te puede orientar
<maximiliano> ok
<chakal^-^> buenos días
<dzup1> hola cha
<dzup1> hey sabesque le pasa a maximiliano?
<dzup1> chakal^-^: no puede dar sudo
<dzup1> porque sudo: must be setuid root   pero sus grupos estan bien, uid ok, dice que no movio sudoers pero sus permisos tambien son extra~os
<chakal^-^> <maximiliano> al realizar chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo, me sale el siguiente error... chown: cambiando el propietario de "/usr/bin/sudo": Operación no permitida
<chakal^-^> eso ?
<dzup1> asi como lo puse atraz, a mi se me hace raro
<chakal^-^> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 147872 2010-08-31 22:39 /usr/bin/sudo
<chakal^-^> claro, tiene marcado el SetUid
<dzup1> dice que sudo tampoco le pide contrase~a
<chakal^-^> cualquier usuario puede usar sudo siempre y cuando este en el grupo adm/admin
<dzup1> su id si lo tiene ahi
<chakal^-^> si no le pide password tendrá: maximiliano ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<chakal^-^> o similar
<dzup1> dice que no movio sudoers
<chakal^-^> el sistema marca el setuid para que cualquier usuario pueda ejecutar sudo y herede los permisos de ejecución para root ya que es propietario root
<dzup1> yo tambien imagine muchas cosas heh
 * chakal^-^ feliz cumpleaños chakal^-^ :)
<dzup1> yo me retiro, buenas noches
<maximiliano> muy buenas noches dzup1, gracias por tu tiempo y ayuda
<Smoof> Que tal?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fzeta> compañia buenos días;)
 * knoppix ---> "Linux Microknoppix 2.6.32.6 #8 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 28 10:51:16 CET 2010 i686 GNU/Linux" =)
<knoppix> me olvide de identificarme ahora vuelvo
<zhecloud> hola
 * mama21mama 0/
<hashashin> nas
<Tarrasquero> holas
<chakal^-^> buenas
<novalettres> buenas gente
<novalettres> estoy de vuelta
<novalettres> pregunto: como hago para instalar cheese pero la version 2.32.0
<novalettres> porque tengo la 2.30
<novalettres> pero quiero mas efectos
<novalettres> me baje el tarball, ./configure me dio bien sin errores
<novalettres> pero no me deja hacer make
<novalettres> ahi me aparecio con que faltaba intool
<novalettres> ..instalando...
<novalettres> me dice que necesito: gtk+-2.0  gdk-2.0 gnome-desktop-2.0  gconf-2.0 gstreamer-0.10  gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 cairo dbus-1 dbus-glib-1 pangocairo librsvg-2.0 libcanberra-gtk
<novalettres> no se como instalarlos
<novalettres> :(
<chakal^-^> novalettres, acabas antes haciendo un "sudo apt-get build-dep cheese" para instalar todas las dependencias
<chakal^-^> :)
<novalettres> ho gracias
<novalettres> ahi  pruebo
<novalettres> maaaaaaaa, eran muchas dependenciass
<chakal^-^> muchas no las usaras
<chakal^-^> pero tendrás cheese 100% compatible
<novalettres> las instalo todas por las dudas
<novalettres> millon de gracias
<novalettres> con mi enorme coneccion lo tendre en 2 horas
<novalettres> jejeje
<novalettres> cuando eso termine
<novalettres> con /.configure, make, make install me dice el readme que bastara
<novalettres> o hay que hacer algo mas chakal^-^ ?
<chakal^-^> no
<TrueNhero> truenhero@TrueNhero-ubuntu-TX:/media/Repartido/DEB$ sudo dpkg -i –force-architecture ./subtitulator-1.0.i386.deb
<TrueNhero> porq me sale un error se que tengo subtitulator en la carpeta DEB?
<novalettres> TrueNhero: que es lo que necesitas hacer
<TrueNhero> instalarlo
<novalettres> no entiendo eso del ?forece-architecture
<novalettres> tienes de 64
<novalettres> y ese es de 32?
<novalettres> vamos por partes dijo el descuartizado
<novalettres> arquitectura de tu distro
<TrueNhero> 64
<novalettres> del paquete deb?
<TrueNhero> 32
<novalettres> TrueNhero: truenhero@TrueNhero-ubuntu-TX:/media/Repartido/DEB$ sudo dpkg -i ?force-architecture ./subtitulator-1.0.i386.deb
<novalettres> ahi leo que te sobra el ./
<novalettres> o sea
<novalettres> hace un cd /donde este
<novalettres> pero despues de force-architecture
<TrueNhero> estoy en truenhero@TrueNhero-ubuntu-TX:/media/Repartido/DEB$
<novalettres> no pongas el ./ al .deb
<novalettres> no hace falta
<novalettres> sudo dpkg -i ?force-architecture subtitulator-1.0.i386.deb
<novalettres> asi deberia ser
<novalettres> pera
<novalettres> aca encontre otra
<novalettres> sudo dpkg -i package.deb --force-architecture
<novalettres> TrueNhero: pudiste?
<TrueNhero> novalettres, lo logre asi sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture subtitulator-1.0.i386.deb
<novalettres> es lo mismo
<novalettres> el paquete antes o despues de --force-architecture
<novalettres> nop
<novalettres> disculpa
<novalettres> es como tu dices
<novalettres> ahi termine de leer el foro
<novalettres> i decian que es asi
<novalettres> bueno gente, me salgo un ratito, a hacer la comidilla
<recorcholisss> Hola. Me ha saltado una ventana diciendo "tarjeta de audio VGA... no funciona", y no me funciona el audio :S qué puedo hacerr?
<cousteau> tarjeta de audio VGA??
<Tarrasquero> como es eso?
<novalettres> vga no es audio?
<novalettres> cuac
<Tarrasquero> video?
<novalettres> je
<novalettres> estas terminales cada vez mas locas
<novalettres> recorcholis
<novalettres> pone bien como es el error que te da
<novalettres> asi te ayudamos con tu problema
<recorcholisss> No me ha dado tiempo a leer el nombre del todo..
<oscar> hola, quisiera poner una pagina html como fondo de mi escritorio, tengo el ubuntu 10.02, ¿alguien sabe como?
<recorcholisss> $ lspci | grep VGA
<recorcholisss> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<novalettres> huuuu peazo e placa
<m4v> oscar: que yo sepa Ubuntu no cuenta con esa característica.
<novalettres> recorcholisss: fijate esto http://novalettres.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/puedes-escucharme/
<novalettres> capaz que algo de ahi soluciona tu drama
<recorcholisss> noval: voy a ver
<oscar> m4v: No hay manera?
<novalettres> deja que veo que puede haber oscar
<novalettres> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2009-May/036807.html
<novalettres> oscar ahi tienes
<recorcholisss> novalettres: s eme queda atascado en "Compilando alsa-source, paso 1,.."
<novalettres> eso tarda algo
<novalettres> fijate que no este nada usando el audio
<recorcholisss> puafs, voy a reiniciar
<oscar> novalettres: gracias, lo intentare. hasta luego.
<novalettres> oka
<novalettres> dnd
<recorcholisss> Ya he cerrado KMix pero sigue sin compilar pfff
<recorcholisss> novalettres: He hecho todo lo que pone en esa web, pero sigue sin ir el sonido :(
<novalettres> recorcholisss: a ver espera que chusmeo mas
<recorcholisss> noval: ok :)
<novalettres> donde tienes conectado el audio
<novalettres> placa o es onboard
<recorcholisss> noval: noo sé?
<recorcholisss> noval: ..
<fzeta> re
<TrueNhero> si quiero abrir cmd (dos) con wine como lo hago?
<hashashin> TrueNhero, wineconsole cmd o wine cmd, como mas te guste
<TrueNhero> hashashin, pero ya tengo wine, esta incluido o lo bajo aparte?
<hashashin> viene con wine, prueba esos comandos...
<TrueNhero> hashashin, ok
<alberto> Hola, necesito una manita con la funcion pipe en C. Si alguien fuera tan amable
<chilicuil> ummm, pipe()?, existe esa funcion?, pasa el codigo alberto, igual y alguien sabe, btw buen dia a todos! =)
<alberto> #include <stdio.h>
<alberto> void hijo();
<alberto> void error();
<alberto> void padre();
<alberto> int tuberia[2];
<alberto> char buffer[30];
<m4v> !paste alberto
<kubot> alberto: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> alberto: y este no es un canal sobre C, es sobre Ubuntu
<alberto> algun canal sobre C en español conoceis?
<alberto> lo siento aqui teneis el link! http://pastebin.com/4e1eCCBt
<m4v> alberto: no, no conozco, solo ##C que es en inglés.
<alberto> ;) gracias
<cousteau> creo que está #c-es
<cousteau> ehm... no, no hay nadie
<argonauta> hola
<rosa> hola, tengo un problema. Estoy haciendo un curso on-line y me dicen que es obligatorio que tenga instalado el Explorer (aunque me pese). La pregunta es ¿que debo hacer para instalar el explorer en ubuntu?. Desde Synaptic puedo agregarlo? Gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<dabor> rosa, explorer es privativo, nunca va a estar en synaptic
<rosa> ahh ok
<rosa> y como puedo cogerlo?
<mimecar> me parece que hay una versión de explorer para linux (la versión 4)
<mimecar> rosa: también puedes hacer que firefox se identifique como explorer
<erAbuelo> rosa: probaste con chrome o con la extension de firefox para aparecer como explorer ?
<dabor> rosa, no hay un curso donde usen firefox?
<rosa> me gustaria pero no lo hay
<rosa> es que el curso es algo primitivo
<erAbuelo> rosa: prueba con chrome
<juancasero_> hola a todos
<mimecar> erAbuelo: si validan por navegador, con chrome no le irá
<erAbuelo> hola juancasero_
<mimecar> tienen que modificar el identificador
<erAbuelo> mimecar: en ese caso que pruebe con firefox
<leviatan> rosa prueba usar user agen es un addon o complemento que hace que firefox sea reconocido en algunos sitios como internet explorer aunque no se si funcionara para lo que te exigen
<rosa> me han dicho que me hace falta por lo menos la version 6.0 de explorer para que me funcione bien
<mimecar> de que es el curso rosa?
<juancasero_> como ver la TDT con Ubuntu, tengo una haupagge hvr-1100 y no consigo ver nada
<mimecar> juancasero_: has buscado información en la red?
<rosa> Yo trabajo en Correos y es un curso de correos de formacion
<mimecar> entonces o cambias el identificador del navegador
<mimecar> o buscas como usar explorer con wine
<juancasero_> si, y tengo el mythtv configurado y nada
<mimecar> juancasero_: pon la documentación que has seguido
<rosa> o sea que no puedo usar explorer directamente sin pasar por el Wine no?
<mimecar> y la web que dice que tu TDT está soportada
<erAbuelo> nop
<mimecar> prueba a modificar el identificador del navegador
<mimecar> eso o wine
<Gibarian> Disculpen, cual es el comando para ver que direcciones de IP han sido asignadas a una PC en particular
<rosa> que es mas sencillo y rapido?
<erAbuelo> rosa: intentaste entrar al curso con chrome o con firefox ?
<rosa> he entrado con firefox
<mimecar> la primera opción
<erAbuelo> y ?
<mimecar> Gibarian: ifconfig
<novalettres>  ifconfig
<rosa> y me da muchos errores
<erAbuelo> errores ?
<xangua> rosa: qué errores¿
<rosa> le he preguntado al tutor y me ha dicho que eso es por el firefox
<rosa> que el curso esta preparado para explorer
<mimecar> ya sabes las opciones que tienes
<rosa> por ejemplo la pantalla se achata mucho de alto
<erAbuelo> prueba chrome
<rosa> pero exageradamente
<xangua> pues si la página está hecha exclusivamente para explorer, entiéndase hecha un asco, que se le va a hacer
<rosa> si
<juancasero_> que tal chrome?
<rosa> la verdad que no esta muy bien echo el curso
<Gibarian> no, el log que dice cuando se conecto, con que direccion, cuando se dio el lease
<erAbuelo> rosa: dile al tutor de mi parte, !!Vaya mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerda de curso!! xDDD
<rosa> jajajajajajaja
<rosa> xDDD
<leviatan> rosa prueba con opera a veces es linux resulta tan similar y aceptado como el explorer en linux
<rosa> ya, si yo pienso lo mismo
<leviatan> en linux
<m4v> erAbuelo: ...
<erAbuelo> si ?
<rosa> vale
<leviatan> como el explorer en windows
<mimecar> rosa: cambia el identificador o usa wine
<rosa> como cambio el identificador?
<mimecar> entra en las extensiones de firefox y busca alguna que te permite modificarlo
<rosa> no se como hacerlo
<rosa> ok
<rosa> 1 seg
<mimecar> por ejemplo con user agent switch
<erAbuelo> creo que habia una extension para firefox que emulaba explorer
<leviatan> si es user agen
<mimecar> erAbuelo: no lo creo
<erAbuelo> mimecar: me refiero de cara a la pagina, cambiando el agent etc
<leviatan> aunque dudo de la eficacia de user agen por la experiencia que he tenido aunque no puedo adsegurar nada
<mimecar> solo modificas el navegador que "ve" la página, no el renderizado
<rosa> estoy añadiendo el user agent a los complementos
<rosa> a ver que tal
<leviatan> bueno esta tambien el ie tab pero en linux no se si funciona
<mimecar> no funciona
<leviatan> ya porque en linux no hay ie
<rosa> bueno acabo de instalarlo
<rosa> se supone que ya no deberia darme los errores?
<novalettres> tienes primero que cambiar el user agent
<leviatan> rosa,en herramientas has seleccionado ie?
<novalettres> para que haga efecto
<rosa> como lo cambio?
<rosa> ahh ok
<rosa> 1 segundo
<rosa> creo que no me lo esta cogiendo bien
<rosa> acabo de cambiar lo del user agent y sigue dando errores
<rosa> creo que voy a tener que intentarlo con wine y explorer o con el opera
<mimecar> puedes decir los errores que salen?
<leviatan> rosa, quizas haya algun modo de eitar user agen para que cuele y lo identifiquen como ie
<leviatan> de editar
<xangua> o quizás simplemente la página sea una basura que solo se puede ver en un navegador de igual calidad :S
<rosa> os voy a hacer un pantallazo
<rosa> 1 seg
<xangua> tristemente hay muchos casos así en varías empresas en mi país donde solo puedes realizar trámites con explorer
<mimecar> rosa: asegurate que puedes hacer publica esa información
<leviatan> rosa mejor manda un link de esa pagina que solo se puede abrir con ie para que los demas users sepamos buscar remedios futuros ante estos problemas en linux
<file_not_found> hola, como habilito  la suspension de la pc?
<rosa> si pero hay un problema
<rosa> para entrar en donde me empieza a dar los problemas deberiais ser usuarios del curso
<mimecar> file_not_found: en ubuntu lo está por defecto
<rosa> no se si me explico
<mimecar> rosa: no des ningún dato de ese tipo, los logs son públicos
<file_not_found> en el mio no aparece por ningun lado
<leviatan> rosa, bueno y si yo quisiera subscribirme  a ese curso?
<file_not_found> tengo lucid lynx
 * dzup2 evita facebook, etc  ...nunca publica ni el nombre de su perro ahi :)
<rosa> creo que primero tienes que ser empleado de correos xD
<rosa> por decirlo asi es algo interno de correos
<leviatan> rosa, ah entonces con correos hemos topado y mas usando linux
<rosa> jejejeje
<rosa> xD
<rosa> ya
<rosa> que opciones me quedan entonces?
<rosa> lo del wine + explorer
<rosa> lo del opera
<rosa> y alguna mas?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> rosa: en tu ordenador del trabajo no tienes windows?
<hashashin> rosa, wine lleva un explorer compatible con el 6.0 pero no te aseguro que funcione XD: wine iexplore
<rosa> el problema es que en el ordenador del trabajo no puedo hacer esto
<mimecar> si es formación relacionada con tu trabajo lo tendrías que seguir en el trabajo
<mimecar> no desde tu casa
<rosa> bueno, es que me pagan algo de dinero por hacer este curso
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> no mucho
<rosa> pero algo
<rosa> en el trabajo tenemos intranet
<rosa> pero no tenemos acceso a internet
<mimecar> si con otros navegadores no funciona, wine
<rosa> todavia no he provado con opera
<rosa> como puedo pillar el opera?
<novalettres> la pagina a la que accedes esta por internet? o por intranet?
<rosa> la pagina es de internet (la del curso)
<file_not_found> alguien sabe  de la suspension
<novalettres> file_not_found: cual es el problema que te da?
<rosa> ¿como puedo coger el opera?
<mimecar> rosa: en la web del programa
<rosa> ok
<rosa> no hace falta el Wine con el opera no?
<mimecar> aunque el resultado será similar al firefox
<file_not_found> no aparece la opción suspender
<mimecar> tiene versión para linux
<rosa> ok
<rosa> voy a probarlo
<rosa> ahora vengo
<leviatan> rosa,opera en linux suele ser mejor aceptado que firefox en la internet, aunque firefox es el mejor sin duda
<mimecar> leviatan: alguna web que diga eso?
<leviatan> mimecar mi experiencia hasta ahora en el uso de estos navegadores
<mimecar> ok
<pepe> set nick pepe's
<pepe> hola
<rosa> estoy probando con Opera y parece que va muy bien
<pepe> help
<rosa> de momento no me han salido los errores
<mimecar> rosa: de que eran los errores que salian?
<mimecar> !aks pepe
<kubot> El facto !aks no existe.
<mimecar> !ask pepe
<kubot> pepe: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novalettres> se enojo mime
<rosa> pues eran errores de pagina, como resolucion y tambien errores quizá de programacion. Por ejemplo, estoy haciendo una unidad del curso y al finalizar me tiene que poner modulo finalizado y no me lo ponia!!
<rosa> entiendes?
<mimecar> errores de javascript?
<mimecar> que versión de firefox usas?
<rosa> uso la version 3.6.8
<rosa> podrian ser de javascript aunque no controlo ese tema nada
<mimecar> es un poco antigua
<rosa> gracias por la ayuda
<leviatan> que alguien me diga claramente que significa Xd , por dios , chorrada u otra cosa?
<rosa> voy a probar desde otro ordenador
<rosa> un saludo a todos
<mimecar> leviatan: ?
<Tarrasquero> XD0 a un emoticono con ojos cerrados riendose
<leviatan> me harta que en los chat se usen claves como lol xd y otros
<novalettres> ja lol, wtf
<novalettres> ftw
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, pues es lo que hay
<mimecar> leviatan: su uso es en los chats
<novalettres> apt
<novalettres> ^^
<leviatan> claves tecnicas si  ok pero claves despectivas no , gracias
<mimecar> despectivo un emoticon?
<leviatan> mimecar,si sobre todo si desconoces su significado real
<mimecar> si no lo sabes o preguntas o buscas en google
<mimecar> pero xD es bastante normal
<mimecar> dependiendo del cliente de IRC; te pone una cara riendose
<leviatan> busco en google claves parecidas pero ni google se aclara con la la jerga o el argot vulgar que se usa en los chat
<Tarrasquero> :-)
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=xD&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, entonces como mostrarias un estado de ánimo via chat?
<leviatan> tarrasquero, mejor intuirlo que confundir
<Tarrasquero> bueno simplemente se hizo popular el metodo, pero quién puede para eso?
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, eres una victima del sistema o disfrutas del método
<juancasero_> donde pillo el opera
<mimecar> juancasero_: en su web
<Tarrasquero> opera.com
<juancasero_> gracias
<juancasero_> una tarjeta para ver la tdt?
<leviatan> tarrasquero , siempre sere una victima del sistema porque nunca sere un experto, desafortunadamente
<Tarrasquero> juancasero_, en la tieneda de informatica previamente revisada via google
<juancasero_> que tienda tarras??
<Tarrasquero> ostras...
<Tarrasquero> juancasero_, sales a la calle y preguntas a alguien
<Tarrasquero> y si no tienen la que te gusta les dejas el pedido
<juancasero_> hasta ahi, creo, que llego, tarras.
<maximiliano> necesito alguien que me corroboré el contenido del archivo sudoers por favor
 * xoan buenas
<maximiliano> ya que tengo problemas con los permisos en Ubuntu 10.10
<dabor> maximiliano, el contenido o los pernisos? modificaste algo?
<xoan> maximiliano: http://sprunge.us/Xifh
<maximiliano> resulta que cada ves que quiero realizar una acción mediante "sudo", me arroja el siguiente error la consola..
<maximiliano> sudo : must be setuid root
<maximiliano> y me he dado cuenta de dos cosas más, que no puedo ingresar a synactic y tampoco a a la caperta  /usr/bin
<dabor> maximiliano, que te indica ls -l usr/bin/sudo
<dabor> maximiliano, la carpeta usr/bin es de solo lectura para el usuario
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ ls -l usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> ls: no se puede acceder a usr/bin/sudo: No existe el archivo o directorio
<xoan> maximiliano: /usr/bin/sudo
<xoan> fíjate en la / del principio
<xoan> debes indicar las rutas absolutas
<dabor> maximiliano, ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 147872 2010-08-31 16:39 /usr/bin/sudo
<dabor> maximiliano, tiene mal los permisos
<maximiliano> y como lo hago
<dabor> maximiliano, vas a tener que entrar en modo recuperacion y ejecutar chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<dabor> maximiliano, y pensar a ver como o quien los modificó
<dabor> maximiliano, te tiene que dar -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root
<maximiliano> dabor, necesito que me confirmes como entrar en modo recovery...según yo es cuando tienes la terminal con el fondo blanco, es así?
<maximiliano> y además que he intentado hacer el chmod 4755 /usr/sin/sudo, y no resulta...
<maximiliano> con el live cd
<fosco_> maximiliano: el modo de recuperacion se elige desde el menu de arranque
<maximiliano> y como logro eso desde Ubuntu 10.10?
<dabor> maximiliano, reiniciando y seleccionando el modo recuperacion
<maximiliano> pero eso modo recuperación es cuando uno tiene la consola modo recovey?
<maximiliano> a eso se refiere?
<Surrealist> maximiliano, si no te va sudo, puedes entrar como root con: "su - root"
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ su - root
<maximiliano> Contraseña:
<maximiliano> su: Fallo de autenticación
<maximiliano> coloco la clave de siempre y me sale Fallo..
<aguitel> sudo -i
<fosco_> a ver, no le deis más vueltas
<fosco_> "su" no funcionará
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<maximiliano> sudo: must be setuid root
<maximiliano> }
<fosco_> "sudo -i" tampoco
<fosco_> en el menú arranque elige el modo recuperación
<fosco_> y haces lo que te han dicho antes de cambiar permisos
<maximiliano> pero es que nunca se me ha presentado el modo recuperación.
<maximiliano> cuando prendo el portatil, se demora un tanto y me presenta la pantalla en donde debo de colocar la contraseña para ingresar
<maximiliano> yo pensaba que el modo recuperación era cuando en la pantalla de presentación no podía escojer recovery console, y aparecia una consola con fondo blanco
<fosco_> no
<maximiliano> de echo tambien he intentado ejecutar los comandos mediante live cd, y tampoco se soluciona el problema
<mimecar> maximiliano: usas chroot sobre el sistema instalado?
<maximiliano> nunca he utilizado chroot
<mimecar> entonces estas modificando los archivos del live cd
<maximiliano> nop, sólo he dicho que lo he intentado mediante el live cd, pero ahora estoy en el SO como tal
<maximiliano> mi archivo sudoers sale lo siguiente:
<maximiliano> # /etc/sudoers
<maximiliano> #
<maximiliano> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<maximiliano> #
<maximiliano> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<maximiliano> #
<fosco_> usar el liveCD solo te sirve si luego haces chroot sobre el sistema instalado
<maximiliano> lo intentaré
<mimecar> aparte, para que quieres modificar los permisos de sudo?
<mimecar> el usuario root no se usa en ubuntu
<fosco_> el problema es que ya los modificó
<fosco_> y no puede hacer nada
<maximiliano> mimecar, los quiero modificar modificar por no puedo usar el "sudo"...
<maximiliano> por ejemplo no puedo instalar nada mediante sudo apt-get install "..."
<mimecar> instala desde el centro de software
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<mimecar> sin saber lo que has modificado de los permisos...
<maximiliano> además que no puedo entrar a synactic, y tampco a la carpeta /usr/bin
<maximiliano> por el centro de software no puedes realizar todas las configuraciones que quieras..
<mimecar> para que tocas el funcionamiento interno de sudo?
<maximiliano> por que no puedo utilizar el sudo, no puedo entrar a synactic ni a otras carpetas...además que no solo instalciones se hacen mediante el sudo, si no tambien otras configuraciones..
<maximiliano> además que siempre hay cosas que involucran estar como root muchas veces..
<mimecar> que has modificado para que el sistema no te permita usar sudo
<mimecar> si no puedes pasar a administrador, o usas un live cd o entras en modo de rescate desde grub
<maximiliano> mm eso es lo que estoy tratando de averiguar,, por que no me habia percatado de que no podia acceder a synactic, ni como sudo..
<maximiliano> ok mimecar, pero resulta que no sé como entrar en modo recovery..
<mimecar> desde grub
<maximiliano> por que en ningún momento cuando enciendo el laptop me da esa opcion, solo me da la opción de una consola en modo recovery, con fonde blanco
<maximiliano> lo que he estado planteando más arriba..
<mimecar> cuando seleccionas el kernel del sistema ahí lo tienes
<maximiliano> que es grub, y como lo hago para ingresar al grub?
<maximiliano> nunca me ha dado la opcion de elegir el kernel
<mimecar> es el menú que te deja seleccionar el sistema operativo
<maximiliano> digamos que lo elige solo
<maximiliano> por que solo tengo ubuntu en mi ordenador
<mimecar> si has actualizado ubuntu tienes que tener otros kernels
<maximiliano> asi?
<maximiliano> bueno la verdad es que no sé entonces, por que como te digo, nunca se me ha mostrado una pantalla que al iniciar el ordenador pueda escojer el kernel
<mimecar> tiene que existir alguna combinación de teclas para forzar a grub para que salga
<maximiliano> como eso te digo mimecar, el SO ingresa y ya, y despues me muestra la contraseña
<maximiliano> oka lo intentaré..
<maximiliano> y entonces cuando lo logre  que le hago de todas las posibles soluciones que me dieron?
<maximiliano> realizar esto?... chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<mimecar> si te han dado soluciones, pruebalas
<maximiliano> chmod 4755 /usr/sin/sudo
<mimecar> la cuestión es , por que ha dejado de funcionar sudo?
<maximiliano> pero es que me han dado varias, tanto para live cd, como en modo recovery..
<maximiliano> no lo sé... y me gustaría entender por que me dejó de funcionar..
<mimecar> el sistema solo no se rompe, aunque sea ubuntu
<maximiliano> quizás al intentar instalar un programa
<maximiliano> ya mira intentaré hacer todo de nuevo, pero de modo recovery... leeré como ingresar, cuando lo haga les cuento como me fue..
<rosa> buenas
<rosa> mimecar
<rosa> estas por aqui?
<Gibarian> que paquetes necesitaria una pc de xubuntu para convertirla en server
<rosa> necesito instalar el windows xp porque hay cosas que no me funcionan con Ubuntu. Alguien me puede decir como debo instalarlo?¿
<Gibarian> por una virtual machine
<Gibarian> creo
<rosa> quiero tener instalados los 2 sistemas operativos, sin tener que utilizar wine
<Gibarian> es que el xp no lo puedes correr por el wine
<Gibarian> el wine es para aplicaciones
<rosa> ok
<Gibarian> no sistemas operativos
<rosa> y como debo hacer para instalar el xp?
<colo_> instala vbox y corre el xp en ella
<rosa> quiero poder seleccionar en el grub con cual de los dos arranco
<TTNK> Gibarian: eso depende de los servicios que quieres que tu servidor tenga
<Gibarian> eso
<rosa> el vbox esta en el synaptic no?
<colo_> si
<rosa> ok
<Gibarian> bueno, lo que necesito es algo para administrar una oficina pequeña
<Gibarian> doce, quince pc's
<TTNK> rosa: con un livecd tendras que modificar las particiones para que puedas instalar en una nueva particion xp, y despude instalarlo tendras que reinstalar el grub para que pueda arrancar, ya que al instalar el xp se llevara de corbata el grub que ahora tiene
<Gibarian> distribuir la conexion desde un modem, es todo
<colo_> que necesitas correr en xp
<Gibarian> cuales son esas aplicaciones que no puedes correr en ubuntu rosa?
<rosa> antes he estado hablando con mimecar y algunos otros
<mbassia> Holaaa
<rosa> el problema es que estoy haciendo un curso de mi trabajo que requiere el explorer
<mbassia> hay alguien???
<Gibarian> el internet explorer?
<rosa> si desgraciadamente si
<rosa> y no funciona bien desde firefox
<rosa> he probado desde un MAC que tengo
<mbassia> yo conocia una pagina ke emulaba el internet explorer
<Gibarian> has intentado con opera?
<rosa> y tampoco me deja
<mbassia> de cualkier version
<TTNK> Gibarian: si es para distribuir puedes hacerlo con dnsmasq por ejemplo, o si no me equivoco hay uno que se llama firestarter que hace las veces de gateway adems de firewall, sguro hay muchas mas opciones por ahi, hacerlo directo en iptables seria la mejor opcion pero requiere de algo de conocimientos de eso
<rosa> si tambien he intentado con opera
<colo_> yo tengo en vbox suricata y vuela
<rosa> creo que esta programado solo para que corra en explorer
<Gibarian> si, para lo del server necesitaria ayuda externa, alguien que viniera a la oficina a darme una mano
<Gibarian> ya estoy en ello
<colo_> asi no vas a teener problemas
<rosa> por eso he decidido instalar el xp
<mario__> Tengo una dell xps 1340 pero la wireless se queda en activando y no se activa nunca
<mario__> alguna idea?
<rosa> colo_ que me aconsejas?
<Gibarian> pues que mal... a quien se le ocurre a estas alturas algo que solo funcione en ese browser
<mirella_> hola
<rosa> si lo se, es un asco
<colo_> vbox
<mirella_> necesito ayuda para instalar una tarjeta inalambrica
<Gibarian> desconozco si existe algun emulador de internet explorer en ubuntu
<mirella_> Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<rosa> pero colo_ el vbox es una virtualizacion del xp o es el xp real?
<mirella_> en ubuntu 10.10
<Gibarian> es una virtualizacion
<mirella_> alguine me puede echar una mano
<Gibarian> pero te sirve para lo que quieres
<TTNK> si hay un ie en linux pero es patetico, ni siquiera te recomeindo probarlo
<colo_> yo instale el suricata y ahi corro un programita de facturacion en red y todo
<rosa> y con una virtualizacion creeis que iría bien?
<colo_> es un xp real
<rosa> ok
<mirella_> no hay ningun alma caritativa
<rosa> como puedo instalar el vbox a traves del synaptic no?
<colo_> tenes que instalarlo en la vbox como si lo instalas esn una pc
<mbassia> ahy te hable
<mbassia> por privado
<TTNK> mirella_: has la pregunta
<mbassia> mirella
<rosa> pero tengo que hacer alguna particion o algo con el grub?
<Gibarian> que necesitas mirella
<colo_> no nada de eso
<mirella_> instalr tarjeta inalambrica texas instrumen acx 11 54 mbs
<mirella_> wifi
<Gibarian> no te la reconoce?
<rosa> entonces es como el wine?
<mirella_> no
<colo_> nada que ver
<Gibarian> si y no
<rosa> ok
<rosa> mas o menos me podeis echar una mano para instalar el vbox?
<Gibarian> hummm esta raro, de que año es ese equipo?
<colo_> es una maquina virtual para instalar sistemas operativo, no aplicaciones como wine
<TTNK> mirella_: que chip tiene esa tarjeta? es pci? usb?
<Gibarian> rosa, dejame ver si te consigo un tutorial
<rosa> ok
<mirella_> pci
<rosa> es muy complicado?
<mbassia> naaa
<mbassia> es facil
<TTNK> mirella_: ok sabes cual es la consola o terminal?
<colo_> no mucho
<mirella_>  Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<colo_> sabes instalar sistemas operativos?
<mirella_> si
<rosa> voy buscandolo y cogiendolo de synaptic?
<mirella_> lo tengo abierto
<colo_> entonces no te va a costar nada
<Gibarian> rosa
<Gibarian> mira esto
<Gibarian> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/virtualbox-windows-en-ubuntu-linux/
<rosa> tengo que hacer alguna particion o algo en el grub?
<rosa> ok gracias
<colo_> no
<mbassia> hola, alguien ke sepa mucho de ubuntu que me hable en privado
<TTNK> mirella_: sigue estas instrucciones, te recomiendo que lo leas antes todo y no solo copies comandos, una vez que lo hayas leido entonces i aplica lo que te dice que hagas  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<colo_> el sist.operativo estara dentro de la maquina virtual y te creara un archivo .vdi que seria el disco duro
<rosa> estoy siguiendo los pasos del tutorial
<rosa> gracias por la info
<rosa> luego vuelvo con vosotros
<mbassia> alguien que conosca mucho sobre ubuntu y servidores que me hable en privado
<rosa> que es ubuntu guisty?
<rosa> perdon.
<rosa> que es ubuntu gusty?
<rosa> gutsy?
<student> es la version estable
<student> lanzada en 2007
<student> Oct 18 para ser exacto
<mbassia> si
<mbassia> jajaja
<mbassia> del 207
<rosa> es que en la pagina de virtual box me dice que seleccione el sistema operativo
<mbassia> 2007
<mbassia> es porque el tutorial
<mbassia> debe ser medio viejo
<rosa> y no aparece la que yo tengo
<mbassia> jejeje
<student> rosa,
<rosa> que selecciono?
<student> intalar ubuntu es lo mas facil
<student> rosa, bajate la nueva iso. de ubuntu
<student> que es la 10-10
<Gibarian> exacto
<Gibarian> bajate la version nueva
<rosa> tengo la 10.04
<rosa> no vale con esa?
<student> y como preguntabas
<mbassia> si
<student> por la version gusty?
<mbassia> tambien
<Gibarian> si, esa es long term support
<mbassia> la ultima es la 10.10
<student> sip,
<Gibarian> es decir, de soporte prolongado
<Gibarian> es la que yo uso
<Gibarian> en xubuntu y ubuntu
<colo_> si ahi lo tengo instalado en la 10.04
<rosa> ok, pero entonces que opcion cojo en la web?
<rosa> solo viene en la web hasta la version 8
<rosa> de ubuntu
<student> rosa, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rosa> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<student> hay escojes si es 32-bit o 64-bit
<colo_> instalalo de repositorios
<student> rosa, bajate las iso mejor, de ubuntu,
<student> mucho mejor
<rosa> ok
<colo_> para que si tiene el 10.04
<rosa> desde esta web si viene la version que yo tengo
<student> a veces las intalaciones estan falladas,
<student> rosa, te funciona la version que bajastes?
<student> o no?
<TTNK> rosa: tu situe leyendo el tutorial de como instalar virtualbox, si comenta ahi una version vieja de ubuntu no te preocupes, practicamente es el mismo procedimiento y no hagas caso a eso de que bajes la iso nueva de ubuntu y tal no tiene nada que ver
<rosa> vamos a ver
<rosa> xD
<rosa> menudo lio
<rosa> escuchadme porfavor
<rosa> en la web que os pongo
<rosa> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<rosa> esa web
<rosa> solo viene hasta la version 8
<rosa> de ubuntu
<student> hmmmm
<rosa> cual escojo segun lo que yo tengo?
<student> rosa, pa windows?
<rosa> no no
<colo_> rosa porque no lo instalas desde los repositorios
<rosa> uso ubuntu 10.04
<student> ah o
<student> k
<colo_> estas en ubuntu ahora, no?
<TTNK> rosa: pero ese paquete debe estar en los repositorios
<rosa> porque en el tutorial recomiendo bajarlo desde esa web
<rosa> si
<rosa> estoy en ubuntu
<colo_> y bueno no te compliques mas y bajalo de los repos,
<rosa> el tutorial dice que es mejor bajarlo desde la web
<rosa> vale
<colo_> quien escribio el tutorial?
<rosa> entonces me meto en synaptic y meto vbox no?
<colo_> claro
<TTNK> rosa: si buscao ahi
<rosa> ok
<rosa> en los repos me sale vbox3
<rosa> es ese?
<TTNK> rosa: la diferencia entre la version de los repositorios y la que esta en la pagina es que la de los repositorios no te va a permitir leer de pendrives que conectes mientras que la otra version si te permite leer de pendrives, aparte de eso no se si haya otra diferencia
<colo_> si
<colo_> pero yo lo instale desde los repos y me lee los pen
<rosa> vale
<rosa> esta instalando
<TTNK> colo_: ah ok, bueno la verdad es que tiene un tiempo que no uso ubuntu y eso era lo que diferenciaba al vbox, entonces retiro lo dicho :D
<rosa> acabo de instalar el vbox
<colo_> biennn
<rosa> segun el tutorial tendria que darle doble click
<rosa> en el archivo que me baja
<colo_> ahora tenes una iso de xp?
<rosa> pero como no lo he bajado
<rosa> alguien puede ir siguiendo el tutorial conmigo para que me entienda mejor?
<colo_> ya se instalo en tu sistema operativo la vbox
<rosa> ok
<jaime> buenas noches a tod@s
<rosa> y ahora?
<colo_> aplicaciones accesorios
<rosa> colo_ en aplicaciones y accesorios no lo tengo
<colo_> fijate bien
<rosa> si si
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> me he fijado bien
<dabor> rosa, alt+F2 y ejecutas virtualbox
<rosa> hay algo que estoy haciendo mal
<rosa> ok 1 seg
<jaime> llevo varios dias que noto raro mi ubuntu, noto raro el escritorio. Al conectar y pedir mi contraseña veo que se conecta en ubuntu desktroc. ¿Es posible que he perdido gnome?
<rosa> con alt+f2 no me aparece en la lista de archivos
<colo_> en la teminal pone virtualbox
<jaime> me ha saltado tambien indexación
<Riveryk> quien me aconseja un buen tema para mi laptop ???
<Riveryk> ubuntu 10.04
<rosa> he puesto "virtualbox" en la terminal y me dice que no esta instalado. Me ha dicho que si quiero instalarlo y le he dicho que si
<rosa> ok?
<colo_> ok
<mirella_> No he conseguido instalar la tarjeta wifi
<colo_> tenes una iso de xp para instalarlo en la vbox?
<rosa> me dice en la terminal en uno de los sitios... No suitable module for running kernel found y me dice fail!
<rosa> si
<rosa> ahora ya me aparece en aplicaciones y accesorios
<mrkcc> dpmde te sale ese erro
<rosa> acaba de instalarlo
<colo_> bien
<filo> hola, alguien sabe como puedo montar un pendrive en qemu desde qemulator?
<rosa> da igual, parece que ya lo ha instalado bien
<rosa> y ahora colo_?
<colo_> abrilo
<colo_> nueva
<rosa> ok
<dabor> Riveryk, www-gnome-look.org
<mirella_> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<mirella_> instalar en ubuntu 10.10
<rosa> ok, ya esta
<rosa> estoy en nueva
<colo_> segui los pasos
<mirella_> pci
<dabor> rosa, http://vagonettas.wordpress.com/2008/02/19/virtualbox-tutorial-del-virtualbox-virtualbox-tutorial/
<dabor> http://www.neoteo.com/tutorial-de-virtualbox.neo
<filo> vaya alguien mas que esta con las maquinas virtuales
<mrkcc> yo
<dzup21> filo: creo que todos estamos usando de alguna forma o otra maquinas virtuales :)
<colo_> en memoria yo le puse 512, mi maquina tiene 2gb
<mrkcc> pero yo solo lo uso para probar algunas cosas
<filo> dzup21: seguramente
<mrkcc> yo le pongo al mi 256 y tiene 3g
<mrkcc> y va de maravilla
<cousteau> ScummVM cuenta?
<filo> yo estoy con qemu para instalar ubuntu aunque no consigo que funcione el pendrive
<mrkcc> ayyy
<mrkcc> ya entendi lo que desean
<colo_> mrkcc, seguramente que si pero como no soy muy entndido preferi pecar por mucho
<TrueNhero> ayuda
<mrkcc> enque deseas truenhero
<mrkcc> digo que deseas
<maximiliano> no puedo entrar en modo recovery Ubuntu 10.10
<TrueNhero> ejecute wine cmd, y me pide esto
<rosa> colo_ una duda
<colo_> si
<mrkcc> prodrias explicarte un poco mas
<rosa> estoy instalando ahora el xp en el virtual box
<TrueNhero> mrkcc, http://pastebin.com/Av3k2EYe
<rosa> pero tengo una duda
<rosa> puedes seguirme desde la web?
<rosa> http://vagonettas.wordpress.com/2008/02/19/virtualbox-tutorial-del-virtualbox-virtualbox-tutorial/
<rosa> estoy en el paso que dice: INSTALAR EL SISTEMA OPERATIVO VIRTUAL con VirtualBox
<rosa> ok?
<rosa> me vas siguiendo?
<colo_> si
<rosa> ok
<rosa> dice...
<rosa> En la pestaña “Detalles” hacemos clic en “CD/DVD-ROM“…
<rosa> pero yo no lo veo
<TrueNhero> rosa
<rosa> dime
<TrueNhero> sigue
<mrkcc> ya instalastes los dll de visual
<rosa> dll de visual?
<rosa> no se que es eso
<rosa> yo he ido siguiendo el tutorial
<colo_> rosa instala con los pasos que te va diciendo virtualbox
<rosa> si
<colo_> es mas facil
<rosa> pero me quede bloqueada en ese paso
<rosa> no se donde esta eso que te he puesto
<colo_> mejor arranca de cero de nuevo
<colo_> y vamos viendo cada paso
<rosa> le doy a donde dice iniciar?
<colo_> si primero va a iniciar desde la iso para poder instalar el so
<fosco_> rosa: la configuracion de cd/dvd está en la seccion almacenamiento
<rosa> ok
<rosa> pues no me aparece en almacenamiento el dvd
<fosco_> mira, estará por ahi
<fosco_> las opciones han cambiado un poco con las ultimas versiones
<colo_> ya creaste la maquina
<colo_> te pide arrancar desde:
<rosa> me dice: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted.
<colo_> rosa, ya instalaste el so
<rosa> no
<rosa> todavia no puedo
<rosa> he ido siguiendo los pasos pero me pierdo en lo del dvd
<darknet> rosa no seria mejor instalarte windows en otra particion del disco
<colo_> creaste una imagen de expansion dinamica y todo so
<rosa> si, pero me han dicho que lo haga por vitual box
<rosa> yo ya no se ni que hacer
<rosa> aqui cada uno dice una cosa
<mbassia> Alguien ke conosca sobre servidores en ubuntuu que me escriva por privado por favorrr
<colo_> no desperes
<rosa> preferiria hablar con alguien por privado
<TTNK> mbassia: que necesitas sobre servidores?
<rosa> colo_
<rosa> podrias ayudarme tu por privado?
<colo_> yo te ayudo en el paso a paso si queres
<rosa> vale
<rosa> vamos a ello
<rosa> me he quedado en la parte de lo del dvd
<rosa> sabes donde te digo?
<colo_> empecemos de nuevo mejor
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ya tengo el virtual instaldo
<rosa> hasta ahi bien
<colo_> rosa, por el pvo te estoy dando el paso a ppaso
<mbassia> TTNK te pregunte por privado.
<tavo_>  server irc://irc.anonops.net/setup
<mbassia> TTNK estas???
<mbassia> alguien conoce sobre servidores en ubuntu???, necesito hacer una pregunta
<mrkcc> que deseas de mbassia
<mbassia> te comento
<mbassia> hace 1 años mas o menos
<mbassia> monte un servidor en ubuntu server
<mbassia> por suerte logre hacerlo funcionar y too
<mbassia> todo
<mbassia> el problema es que tengo IP FIJA
<mbassia> va.. no es un problema
<mbassia> es algo bueno para poner una pagina web
<mbassia> yo soy de argentina y queria registrar un dominio .com.ar
<mbassia> y al momento de registrarlo me pide 2 DNS
<mbassia> y yo en el servidor web tengo solo 1
<mbassia> :S
<mbassia> y no se donde sacar el otro que me falta
<mrkcc> entiendo que tienes un ip fija
<mbassia> si
<mrkcc> el dominio donde lo comprastes
<mbassia> el dns es mi ip
<TTNK> mbassia: utiliza dyndns.org
<mbassia> no se compra. aki en argentina el registro de dominios se
<mbassia> es gratuita
<mbassia> solo hay que poner los datos
<mbassia> y me pide 2 dns
<mrkcc> ahh
<mrkcc> bueno enteoces mira donde te registrastes
<mbassia> osea yo me habia registrado en dyndns
<mrkcc> debe de haber 2 nds+
<mrkcc> la primaria y la secundarai
<mrkcc> perdon la dns secundaria
<mbassia> en donde me registro
<mbassia> me pide las dns
<mbassia> no me las da
<mbassia> me pide las dns que quiero asociar a ese dominio
<mrkcc> es que donde te registrastes para tener com.ar
<mrkcc> ahi deben de darte las 2 dns
<mbassia> dns1.nic.ar
<mbassia> dns2.nic.ar
<mbassia> pueden ser que sea algo de eso?
<mbassia> o no?
<mrkcc> exacto
<mrkcc> esa son
<mbassia> y de esos dns
<mrkcc> pero a veces tambien lo dan en numeros
<mbassia> como saco las ip?
<mbassia> porque tambien me piden la ip
<recorcholisss> Hola. Ha dejado de funcionarme 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)        y no sé porqué... Si pudieran ayudarme, por favor.. NO me va el audio..
<Tarrasquero> recorcholisss, esa es una targeta de graficos :S
<recorcholisss> Tarrasquero: xDD
<mrkcc> la pregunta
<recorcholisss> Tarrasquero: amm, pues qué hago?
<recorcholisss> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
 * Tarrasquero tiene el mismo modelo
 * Tarrasquero probaria co → sudo alsa force-reload
<Tarrasquero> el dispositivo esta bien
<recorcholisss> Tarrasquero: sigue sin funcionar
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/2zvaVjBi
<Tarrasquero> lo que no va bien es el sistema de sonido
<recorcholisss> emm y qué debería hacer?
<Tarrasquero> pulseaudio es el que falla
<Tarrasquero> sudo pulseaudio --check
<recorcholisss> not ours.
<recorcholisss> Estoy en KDE.
<recorcholisss> $ sudo pulseaudio --check
<recorcholisss> E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/corcho not ours.
<Tarrasquero> revisa en la terminal → alsamixer (comprueba los controles)
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: por que usas sudo???
<mrkcc> exacto por que usas sudo
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: pulse funciona sin sudo en ubuntu. ( es decir que corre con los permisos del user por eso si usas con sudo se quja de que home no es suyo )
<recorcholisss> Ya lo chequé, alsamixer está bien, pero en KDE me apareció un cartelito diciendo: "Tarjeta noseke de audio no funciona"
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: ok,  pulseaudio --check       devuelve salida stdout..
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Audio
<darknet> hola tengo un problema con ubuntu, al iniciarse el sistema, no se me arranca con los decorados de las ventanas, y tengo que activar manualmente los efectos visuales para que salgan. Como puedo hacerlo para que los efectos visuales se activen desde el inicio .Gracias
<Tarrasquero> darknet, los efectos de compiz?
<darknet> los efectos visuales que se pueden configurar en Preferencias de apariencia que viene por defecto con ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> abre la terminal
<darknet> vale ya esta
<Tarrasquero> gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface
<Tarrasquero> hay modificas los valores
<darknet> Tarrasquero no se que modificar ahi para que me salgan los efectos visuales desde el inicio
<recorcholisss> $ lspci | grep Audio
<recorcholisss> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<xuzas> buenas noches
<mrkcc> donde vives xuzas
<xuzas> en europa
<mrkcc> lejos
<darknet> hola tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu no me salen los decorados de las ventanas
<mrkcc> en centroamerica todavia estamos en la tarde como 12:25
<fosco_> darknet: pulsa alt+f2 y ejecuta metacity --replace
<mrkcc> entoces debes de matar el gnome para inicar las ventanas
<mrkcc> exacto fosco
<mrkcc> despuesde hacer eso
<mrkcc> reinicia el entorno grafico
<mrkcc> para que surge los efectos
<darknet> fosco_ en el proximo reinicio se activaran los efectos automaticamente?
<recorcholisss> Tarrasquero: 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<fosco_> darknet: depende de como los tengas configurados
<fosco_> lo mejor es probar
<darknet> fosco_ ahora estan activados, el problema es cuando inicio sesion que salen desactivados y sin decorados en las ventanas
<recorcholisss> Bueno, buenas noches :S
<mrkcc> instale el complemento compiz-fusicion
<mrkcc> asi activas el emerald
<mrkcc> ahi
<mrkcc> asi cada vez que inice la pc
<mrkcc> no te de poblemeas los decorados d ela ventana
<darknet> lo tengo instalado pero, lo que me molesta es tener que activarlo yo manualmente, para que me salgan los decorados de las ventanas
<adrian15> darknet: Pues ponlo en gnome-control-center en el apartado de arranque para que se te ejecute el comando solo al arrancar
<mrkcc> pues exacto ahi gnome-center-
<mrkcc> lo acctive pra que me iniciaria cada vez que encendia
<mrkcc> y ahora no se ha quejado nadie
<mrkcc> jajaja
 * fzeta see you later!
<punkmexic> hola amigos como restauro el boot de plymouth de ubuntu?
<dzup21> eso no se entiende
<Brahen> ola
<mrkcc> hola brahen
<Brahen> ola mrkcc q tal andais :D
<mrkcc> pues qui
<mrkcc> pues aqui viendo que hacer
<mrkcc> algo aburrido estoy
<dabor> mrkcc, compila el kernel y se te va el aburrimiento
<Brahen> xd
<Brahen> ok
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes/noches. habra alguien que pueda ayudarme? tengo el siguiente problema: Estoy intentando convertir un video en formato .ogv a avi y cuando intento instalar el mencoder me sale lo sigiuente: 0% [Conectando a ve.archive.ubuntu.com]  - Intento desde el centro de software de ubuntu y no descarga los archivos.. Alguien podrá ayudarme?
<maximiliano> Ubuntu 10.10 no me aparece el GRUB
<cousteau> Jeferx: prueba cambiando el servidor de repositorios en Orígenes de software
<cousteau> maximiliano: lo tendrás oculto, prueba pulsando shift mientras arrancas
<maximiliano> tengo problemas con el GRUB de Ubuntu 10.10
<dabor> Jeferx, prueba con otro server
<maximiliano> sucede de que cuando hago eso.. sale un mensaje en la parte superior diciendo GRUB downloading, pero no pasa nada
<Jeferx> cousteau, dabor, estoy cambiando a "Servidor Principal", les comento en un rato si me funcionó, gracias!
<dabor> maximiliano, si además de sudo se modificaron otros permisos, podria ser mejor que lo reinstales todo
<maximiliano> y vuelve a la entrana normal donde me pide la contraseña para iniciar sesion
<cousteau> Jeferx: le he intentado hacer ping a ve.archive.ubuntu.com y no responde, puede que esté caído
<Jeferx> cousteau, Lo mismo pensé, porque intenté entrar desde el navegador y tampoco carga!
<Jeferx> cousteau, no hay problema con el cambio de servidor? Puedo hacerlo cuantas veces lo necesite?
<maximiliano> existe alguna forma de reinstalar el GRUB?, para que aparezca? y entrar en modo recovery, y así recuperar mis permisos y no aparezca el mensaje en la terminal "sudo: must be setuid root"
<cousteau> maximiliano: creo que con hacer   sudo update-grub   se actualiza... ¿cuándo te sale eso exactamente y qué hiciste para que saliera?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo update-grub
<maximiliano> sudo: must be setuid root
<maximiliano> cualquier cosa que haga que tenga que ver con sudo me aparece el mensaje que coloque
<chakal^-^> ollles que es mi cunpleaños coño !
<chakal^-^> no lo sabíais ?
<maximiliano> como reistalar el GRUB?
<maximiliano> reinstalar
<m4v> chakal^-^: offtopic ...
<cousteau> maximiliano: googleando he encontrado esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/18000
<dabor> maximiliano, me refiero a reinstalar el SO
<cousteau> arranca manteniendo Shift pulsado, para que te abra el Grub aunque esté oculto
<m4v> maximiliano: que tira sudo -l
<chakal^-^> m4v, xD ya ... y ? bueno ... dejalo
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo -l
<maximiliano> sudo: must be setuid root
<chakal^-^> m4v, no tienes alma o no me conoces ?
<m4v> maximiliano: tienes el sudo roto, eso no puede ser bueno
<chakal^-^> offtopic ... je
<Jeferx> cousteau, me sirvió! muchas gracias!
<m4v> chakal^-^: que pasa? existe el canal de offtopic.
<chakal^-^> m4v, tienes alma ?
<chakal^-^> digo que es mi cumpleañosd
<chakal^-^> olvida el "offtopic"
<m4v> chakal^-^: todos los días es el cumpleaños de alguien, haz /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> chakal^-^: por favor, las pautas son iguales para todos.
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> oj, dejalo , se que eres un bot m4v
<maximiliano> y entonces m4v, como logro ser bueno
<cousteau> Jeferx: me alegro :)
<novalettres>  ¬¬
<novalettres> porque siempre peleandolo a m4v???
<novalettres> cada vez que entro alguien lo esta peleando
<m4v> novalettres: no es importante.
<novalettres> si, pero no digas que no molesta
<m4v> Podrían respetar el topic de ahora en adelante? hay consultas en este momento.
<m4v> maximiliano: sabés que hiciste antes de que dejara de funcionar?
<mrkcc> hola a todos
<maximiliano> la verdad es que no me acuerdo, por que resulta que me di cuenta cuando no pude entrar a synactic ni a la caperta /usr/bin
<maximiliano> synaptic
<m4v> maximiliano: bueno. el problema parece ser porque modificaste los permisos en /usr/bin
<novalettres> puedes entrar como root en una consola?
<maximiliano> nop
<m4v> maximiliano: que muestra "ls -l /usr/bin" ?
<maximiliano> cuando coloco sudo
<maximiliano> me sale sudo : must be setuid root
<maximiliano> y como recupero esos permisos?
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root             541 2010-07-28 08:39 tkconch
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root           10512 2010-07-06 23:53 tload
<maximiliano> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root              27 2010-09-22 17:21 tnameserv -> /etc/alternatives/tnameserv
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root          222136 2010-09-09 22:09 toc2cddb
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root          226200 2010-09-09 22:09 toc2cue
<cousteau> ¿dónde está uBOTu-fr?
<mrkcc> salio
<punkmexic> donde veo el log de errores de ubuntu
<punkmexic> al bootear ase un log
<cousteau> punkmexic: dmesg
<punkmexic> es aqui  /var/log
<punkmexic> cousteau,
<maximiliano> perdon me cai
<cousteau> punkmexic: puedes ver los archivos dmesg* de ahí, o ejecutar dmesg para ver el último
<dabor> punkmexic, el log de booteo no está habilitado, hay que habilitarlo
<punkmexic> como lo habilito dabor
<punkmexic> tengo un error fatal error echo no se que
<punkmexic> no me aparece plymouth al iniciar :(
<TTNK> m4v: como se busca algo con apt-get ?    el modulo acx para una wifi texas instruments si esta soportada en ubuntu me imagino no?
<m4v> TTNK: apt-cache search?
<dabor> punkmexic, si realmente neceitas ese log, dale una mirada a /etc/default/bootlogd
<TTNK> m4v: gracias, y sobre lo que te digo de el modulo acx no sabes si esta en los repositorios? o no deberia de estar en el kernel?
<punkmexic> gracias
<punkmexic> dabor
<dabor> TTNK, habria que googlear un poco
<punkmexic> dabor no hay ninguna forma graphica de abilitar eso?
<punkmexic> ya lo abilite kon leafpad
<maximiliano> como instalo el GRUB en ubuntu 10.10
<punkmexic> no ay lguna aplicacion ke le ponga palomita para haiblitar guardar logs?
<TTNK> dabor: no es para mi, y no tengo ubuntu instalado asi que no puedo checarlo, pero como sea gracias
<dabor> punkmexic, sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<dabor> punkmexic,  gksu gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<punkmexic> ya lo hize dabor
<dabor> punkmexic, ya revisaste si el paquete está instalado?
<punkmexic> cual pauete dabor
<punkmexic> el de plymouth o cual
<dabor> punkmexic, ese
<punkmexic> whereis plymouth
<punkmexic> ?
<punkmexic> tengo varios plymouths
<punkmexic> ahorita cambie del normal al solar
<m4v> maximiliano: que muestra "ls -l /usr/bin" ?
<punkmexic> pero no se hizo el cambio
<m4v> maximiliano: tu problema no es el grub, sinó que tienes el sudo roto.
<punkmexic> necesito correjir al gun texto ke edite
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-09
<maximiliano> pero aun así nunca he visto eso del GRUB...
<maximiliano> m4v... si coloco lo que sale con ese ls -l /usr/bin
<maximiliano> me sale una lista muy grande por terminall
<maximiliano> y cuando lo coloco  me sacan del canal
<m4v> maximiliano: ah
<m4v> maximiliano: entonces "ls -l /usr | grep bin"
<maximiliano> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  69632 2010-12-08 01:41 bin
<maximiliano> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  12288 2010-12-05 04:20 sbin
<m4v> maximiliano: ok, y "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" ?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<maximiliano> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 147872 2010-08-31 16:39 /usr/bin/sudo
<m4v> falta el setuid
<m4v> maximiliano: tienes que iniciar y ir al modo de recuperación, es una opcion del menu grub
<maximiliano> si pues!
<maximiliano> eso es !
<m4v> maximiliano: vas a ir a una ventana que tiene que tener una opción para iniciar una terminal como root
<maximiliano> lo malo es que no me aparece ningun GRUB
<maximiliano> cuando prendo el laptop, Ubuntu se carga hasta que me pide la contraseña
<m4v> no te aparece un menú con opciones cuando inicia la pc?
<maximiliano> nop!
<maximiliano> se carga solo
<maximiliano> de echo..
<maximiliano> nucna lo he visto en mi pc, desde que he instalado
<m4v> tiene que estar, capaz que tenés que tocar alguna tecla para verlo
<chakal^-^> maximiliano, deja pulsado la tecla shift
<chakal^-^> maximiliano, y luego da al modo revovery
<maximiliano> cuando pulso shift, sale una ventana diciendo GRUB downloading y despues se carga normal
<chakal^-^> maximiliano, sabías que es mi cumpleaños ?
<maximiliano> m noo..
<maximiliano> :O, feliz cumple entonces
<lemmoner> hola
<lemmoner> a ver si alguien sabe... hace algún tiempo cerré ubuntu sin salir de ciertas aplicaciones (un doc de openoffice, un pdf y un nautilus). Desde entonces, cada vez que arranco, me los abre automáticamente
<lemmoner> no sé como solucionarlo y me molesta de verdad tener que cerrar las aplicaciones en cada arranque....
<m4v> maximiliano: fijate si puedes lograr una ver el menu grub, sinó tendrías que utilizar un live cd
<m4v> maximiliano: lo único que tienes que hacer es ejecutar "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo" como root
<m4v> maximiliano: pero necesitas una consola root.
<maximiliano> he utilizado el live cd, y aplico lo que tu me dices y nada...
<m4v> pero montaste la partición de tu sistema?
<maximiliano> mm no lo sé
<maximiliano> :S
<m4v> maximiliano: puedes pasarnos la salida del comand "mount" con un pastebin?
<m4v> !paste maximiliano
<kubot> maximiliano: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maximiliano> m4v aqui está http://paste.ubuntu.com/541218/
<juaneldebla_> hola
<dzup21> maximiliano: estas en el live ahora?
<m4v> maximiliano: ok, esperame un minuto
<maximiliano> nop, no estoy en live
<juaneldebla_> acabo de actualizar la version a 10.10 y al reininiar no me carga el grub me pone grub rescue
<juaneldebla_> alguien me ayuda estoy con el live cd de ubuntu 10.04
<cvargasc> hola amigos saludos desde Peru
<TTNK> dzup21: troll, ayuda con una compilacion, checa el pv
<m4v> maximiliano: vé al live cd, y haz esto en una consola http://paste.ubuntu.com/541219/
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> como root?
<m4v> maximiliano: no hace falta, en el live cd el sudo tiene que andar.
<maximiliano> m4v, acabo de ver lo que me has dado, pero no me resulta..
<m4v> maximiliano: no entiendo?
<maximiliano> que los comandos que me diste los he echo.. y no resulta..
<maximiliano> si gustas.. me iré al live cd, y lo haré nuevamente
<maximiliano> y dede el live cd te aviso
<m4v> dale
<juaneldebla_> alguien me ayuda
<juaneldebla_> acabo de actualizar la version a 10.10 y al reininiar no me carga el grub me pone grub rescue
<juaneldebla_> alguien me ayuda estoy con el live cd de ubuntu 10.04
<cero_cool> buenas
<mrkcc> quetal cero_cool
<cero_cool> todo bien...
<cero_cool> boludeando un rato
<mrkcc> jajja
<mrkcc> igual
<cero_cool> es la hora de boludear... sino es un garron estar todo el dia estudiando
<m4v> charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic please.
<mrkcc> perdon
<cero_cool> perdon
<mrkcc> me voy a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<lester19801> hi
<maximiliano> señores"!!
<maximiliano> hice lo que me pidieron
<maximiliano> ya no me sale sudo : must be setuid root
<maximiliano> pero ahora me sale esto
<Amilcar301> hola como estan
<Amilcar301> soy nuevo en esto
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su-
<maximiliano> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<maximiliano> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<maximiliano> maximiliano> pero ahora me sale esto
<maximiliano> <maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su-
<maximiliano> <maximiliano> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Amilcar301> y mi primera pregunta es como intalo ubuntu desde cds
<mrkcc> mmm
<mrkcc> cuantos cds tines amilcar.01
<xangua> lo quemas, configuras la bios para arrancar del lector de discos, sigues las instrucciones
<Amilcar301> ya que intente intalar ubuntu pero al final me deja en una pantalla negra con letra blancas en ingles
<Amilcar301> algo que me dice maomenos que como que no se puede intalar
<Amilcar301> y tengo un solo Cd
<Amilcar301> ya probe con la 8 y algo tambien con la 10.0 igual me deja
<sjram> saludos
<sjram> que cuentan de c++
<Amilcar301> bueno el mensaje que me deja es (unitramfs♦1 algo asi
<maximiliano> <maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su-
<maximiliano> <maximiliano> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<maximiliano> <maximiliano> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quittin
<juancasero> hola
<juancasero> hola, mundo
<juancasero> hay vida por aqui???
<maximiliano> no puedo entrar a synaptic!!
<archbang> holaa
<archbang> alguien sabe como hacer para q los videos en full hd se vean bien en un netbook con ubuntu
<archbang> nadie?
<archbang> parece q es hora de siesta lol
<p47> Alguna persona me puede ayudar ? ya no tengo sonido y en la manana si tenia solo reinicie gdm restart y ahora ya no se escucha nada
<p47> alguna idea ?
<archbang> p47 reinicia, a mi me funcionaba asi cuando no qeria, ahora con 10.10 funca perfect
<p47> archbang, es que ya reinicie pero sigue igual, incluso ni se escucha el sonido de bienvenida jaja
<cvargasc> lspci | grep -i audio
<cvargasc> prueba con eso si esta instalado
<p47> cvargasc, listo y ahora reinicio ?
<cvargasc> que te sales ps
<p47> cvargasc, con ese comando no sale nada !
<p47> cvargasc, se supone debo de reiniciar ?
<archbang> p47 ese es el problema q no sale nada
<archbang> a mi me sale mi tarjeta de sonido
<archbang> tienes pc o notebook
<archbang> ??
<cvargasc> tu tarjeta de sonido es integrado a la placa
<p47> pc
<archbang> es integrada?
<p47> no me acuerdo jajaj
<cvargasc> cat /proc/asound/cards
<p47> creo que es no es externa
<p47> no no es integrada
<cvargasc> prueba eso desde consola
<p47> fuck hace unas horas estaba bien
<p47> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No existe el archivo o directorio
<archbang> si no logras hacerla funcionar prueba desconectarla, limpiar los conectores y volverla a conectar
<p47> ok
<archbang> con el pc apagado obvia,emte
<p47> si claro !
<p47> jajaja
<p47> jaja
<p47> no tengo ni alsamixer
<archbang> xD
<cvargasc> has probado los niveles de audio
<p47> no pero es que me sale una rayita
<p47> y nisiquiera ejecuta el alsamixer en consola
<p47> dice que no se encontro el comando
<p47> lo unico que hice fue reiniciar gdm
<hkm> buenas gente, pregunta: como ver las conexiones en forma de ip + puerto con netstat?
<archbang> p47 sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<hkm> tipo dos netstat -n
<hkm> Enrike, ey
<archbang> p47 sudo apt-get install alsamixer alsa-utils alsa-base
<archbang> join #Ubuntu-es-offtopic
<hkm>  /join
<p47> archbang, no funciona el comando
<p47> haber
<archbang> jajajaj si perdon
<archbang> p47 estas seguro?
<cvargasc> recordemos que en las nuevas versiones de ubuntu el audio con pulse audio
<p47> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete alsamixer
<p47> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete apt-get
<p47> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete install
<p47> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete alsamixer
<hkm> spam ftw!
<archbang> p47 exactamente que comando pusiste??
<hkm> como ver las conexiones en forma de ip + puerto con netstat?
<p47> hkm, WEY !!! acabas de llegar y ya te estas quejando ?
<p47> archbang, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<archbang> hkm no tengo idea nunca he usado netstat
<hkm> p47, !pastebin
<hkm> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<archbang> q raro
<archbang> puedesmandar una captura por algun hosting de imagenes?
<euronymous> hola
<archbang> hola
<euronymous> como ejecuto los .py?
<p47> si, archbang como cual ?
<hkm> euronymous, python archivo.py
<p47> archbang, sorry es que solo me se el pastebin pero cuales son los de las imagenes
<archbang> euronymous en un terminal python /ruta/del/py
<hkm> imageshack
<euronymous> archbang un ejemplo porfa
<archbang> subirimagenes.com
<euronymous> el archivo esta situado en descargas
<p47> archbang, http://imagebin.org/127024
<archbang> python script.py
<euronymous> pero cuando hago eso me da ERROR 2 algo así
<archbang> p47 esta 2 veces pegado fijate
<hkm> cd /home/Descargas python archivo .py
<archbang> es un solo comando
<cvargasc> p47 esto te puede ayudar http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2009/08/configurar-alsa-en-ubuntu-904.html
<Jakeukalane> buenas alguien me puede aconsejar sobre el uso avanzado del comando wget?
<archbang>  sudo apt-get install alsamixer alsa-utils alsa-base
<Jakeukalane> en un caso específico?
<archbang> wget --help
<hkm> Jakeukalane, aunke muchos saltaran defendiendo wget, yo lo he usado y es malo..
<archbang> hkm pq es malo?
<Jakeukalane> que me aconsejas?
<hkm> archbang,  3 veces descargue un archivo de 13 gb y cuando reanudaba empezaba con mas de lo k ya habia descargado
<archbang> p47 es solo este comando  sudo apt-get install alsamixer alsa-utils alsa-base
<hkm> Jakeukalane, si usas firefox, instalate el downthemall, es muy weno, me lo recomendo enrike
<archbang> hkm eso depende del servidor ta,mbien (era el gta iv??)
<Jakeukalane> hkm, si es por eso entonces no pasa nada
<p47> archbang, http://imagebin.org/127026
<p47> archbang, segun yo no esta bien http://imagebin.org/127026
<songer7> quien tiene nvidia drivers?
<songer7> no pueod usar la resolucion que quiero
<songer7> geforce 6150 le
<hkm> p47, hazlo desde el synaptics
<archbang> p47 perdon  sudo apt-get install alsamixergui alsa-utils alsa-base
<archbang> es ese
<p47> no sera gnome-alsamixer archbang
<euronymous> jo, no puedo ejecutar
<p47> ok
<euronymous> no sé como instalar el supybot ese
<Jakeukalane> puede que mi parrafada sea ot, pero ahí va
<Jakeukalane> archbang, estoy descargando un sitio web entero y aunque le pongo que ignore el robots.txt no consigo que me descargue imágenes de esa página... aunque claro sé que es el método lo que está mal porque se basa en ir guardando subdirectorios y esas imágenes se encuentran en otro directorio al que no tengo acceso pero si puedo descargar directamente con la url. consejos?
<p47> ahora si archbang
<p47> archbang, descargando
<p47> archbang, ok se supone debo de reiniciar ahora ?
<archbang> sip
<archbang> <Jakeukalane> yo trate hace unos dias y puse a bajar google entero con noticias y todo pero no supe como poner para ignorar las imagenes y otras cosas
<Jakeukalane> bueno, lo que me refiero yo no es ignorar sino descargarlas...
<Jakeukalane> con el -H me valdr´ia??
<hkm> creo k con downthemall puedes configurar eso
<archbang> <Jakeukalane>  hkm +1
<euronymous> christian@christian-MS-7502:~$ python setup.py
<euronymous> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<euronymous> christian@christian-MS-7502:~$
<archbang> <euronymous> lo tienes en home?
<hkm> euronymous, por k no esta ahi el archivo
<p47> archbang, Ya esta ! Te haz rifado como los grandes en las grandes ligas ! Gracias ! :P
<hkm> euronymous, esta en descargas no?
<euronymous> sí
<archbang> p47 denada, q ueno q te haya servido
<hkm> euronymous, escribe esto: cd /Descargas
<archbang> bueno
<hkm> euronymous, luego python archivo.py
<p47> :P
<dabor_> wget es una herramienta muy completa y muy avanzada
<hkm> dabor_, disagree
<Jakeukalane> hkm, pero es que aparte de conseguir las imágenes también quiero un mirror que pueda navegar desconectado y exceptuando que no he conseguido guardar las imágenes me está funcionando genail
<Jakeukalane> hkm, disagree
<euronymous> usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...]
<euronymous>    or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...]
<euronymous>    or: setup.py --help-commands
<hkm> Jakeukalane, la verdad k nunca probe eso, solo vi que tenia esas opciones el dowthemall
<euronymous> ahora me sale esto :\
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias archbang por el wget --help..... lo conseguí!!!!!!!!!!!
<hkm> euronymous, ahi si no se, espera a ver si alguien te puede ayudar
<archbang> dnada :D
<Jakeukalane> al final puse todo esto→ -p -H -k -r -l inf --user-agent="" -convert-links -e robots=off  jeje  lo fundamental era el -H
<archbang> voy a probarlo despues :)
<hkm> bb ppl
<archbang> <euronymous> no he encontrado nada, ojala q lo soluciones
<euronymous> chicos ya lo solucioné
<euronymous> gracias por la ayuda
<archbang> ok :)
<archbang> alguien sabe como hacer para q los videos en full hd se vean bien en un netbook con ubuntu (4096p)
<archbang> sintel en mp4 se ve entrecortado
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> alguno ha instalado Unity?
<archbang> PSUUUUUU
<archbang> un bot se marcho?????? wtf???
<sebikul> joseefrainpb, unity aun no es soportado en ubuntu. encontraras mejor ayuda en el canal #ubuntu+1
<joseefrainpb> gracias sebikul, pero ya esta en el centro de software
<archbang> sebikul ubuntu+1 es para aportar ideas?
<sebikul> no, es para las versiones inestables de ubuntu
<sebikul> !ubuntu+1
<sebikul> !#ubuntu+1
<sebikul> mmm, que raro que no funcione. pero bue. este canal es solo para las versiones que aun tienen soporte. encontraras mejor ayuda alli ya que la misma gente usa esas versiones
<m4v> sebikul: agh, bug en kubot :/
<sebikul> m4v. puede ser, en la base de datos esos factos aparecen. raro, nunca me paso
<archbang> m4v esto salio antes uBOTu-fr se ha marchado (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<m4v> sebikul: es un bug, y se porque es. Pero no tengo tiempo de arreglarlo ahora,
<archbang> m4v: es muy raro q un bot se vaya
<m4v> archbang: no se fué, tuvo un timeout. Le anda mal la conexion
<archbang> ok
<m4v> volverá en algún rato.
<sebikul> archbang. si te interesa aportar ideas para ubuntu puedes entrar en http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<archbang> sebijul gracias
<archbang> sebikul gracias
<sebikul> ;)
<Jakeukalane> hola, a ver si me pueden ayudar. estoy en virtualbox con maverick y no consigo poner la pantalla a gran resolución, sabeis si depende de vb o de ubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> por cierto en el maverick me dice que no necesito drivers, cuando en karmic tengo nvidia
<sebikul> has instalado los guest additions?
<Jakeukalane> y no puedo ajustar la confiiguración de l a pantalla
<Jakeukalane> uuu, no. no sé que son. le di cuando estaba instalando porque me pareciía relevante y me fastidió la instalación.... que son?
<archbang> <Jakeukalane>  yo instale opensuse 11.3 en virtualbox y me tomo todo, hasta compiz
<sebikul> ve al menu Devices > Install Guest Additions...
<archbang> y lo mas raro es que andaba mas fluido que en la maquina host
<Jakeukalane> hace falta que la máquina esté parada?
<Jakeukalane> eso si que es raro
<sebikul> nono, funcionando
<archbang> bueno me tengo que ir
<sebikul> ahi te deberia preguntar si deseas descargar un archivo. has click en si
<archbang> chao a todos
<sebikul> chauu!!
<Jakeukalane> uu me dice que contraseña incorrecta....
<Jakeukalane> que contraseña es?
<Jakeukalane> quiero decir
<sebikul> mas facil. ejecuta en una terminal desde la maquina virtual "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11"
<Jakeukalane> que usuario
<euronymous> una pregunta  cómo modifico los permisos de una carpeta
<euronymous> me dice que no soy el propietario y que no puedo cambiarlo
<sebikul> en ese caso ejecuta "sudo chown TU_USUARIO CARPETA"
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema gordo, de repente no me va la contraseña
<Jakeukalane> para entrar la he utilizado, para actualizar etc
<euronymous> sebikul es que no me deja editar Sources.list
<sebikul> que significa que no te deja?
<euronymous> osea cuando abro source.list con el editor de textos solo me deja ver el codigo fuente
<euronymous> y no me deja modifiralo
<euronymous> *modificarlo
<sebikul> ejecuta desde una terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jakeukalane> mmm, sé que hay una manera de cambiar la contraseña sin saber en ubuntu normal, pero hay alguna manera en una máquina virtual????
<sebikul> mmm, ni idea
<sebikul> buen. debo irme. volvere en un rato. si consigues recuperar tu contraseña ejecuta en una terminal desde la maquina virtual "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11" para arreglar tu problema
<euronymous> gracias sebikul
<euronymous> ahora sí me deja
<Jakeukalane> gracias... pero creo que tengo que reinstalar :-(
<euronymous> Vaya los servicios de spotify no estan habilitados para ubuntu
<khemir> Hola
<khemir> estoy haciendo un apt-build wolrd
<khemir> alguien con experincia?
<abel> hola nesecito saber como cambio que mis descargas vayan directo al escritorio y no ala carpeta de descargas?
<maximiliano_> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su
<maximiliano_> [sudo] password for maximiliano:
<maximiliano_> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/2292»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano_> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/2292/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano_> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/2292/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano_> por que me da eso? cuandoe stoy en ROOT?
<Juankof> como puedo conectarme a otro canal
<TiMiDo> maximiliano_, seria sudo mkdir
<Juankof> alguien sabe como me puedo conectar al canal hispano de ataque a paypal para defender a wikileaks
<maximiliano_> pero para que haría sudo mkdir
<maximiliano_> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir
<maximiliano_> mkdir: falta un operando
<maximiliano_> Pruebe «mkdir --help» para obtener más información.
<maximiliano_> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$
<pochomon> buenas noches gente
<pochomon> un saludos a todos
<pochomon> necesito su ayuda para encriptar archivos sensibles
<avatar1488> buenas noches
<pochomon> pero que puedan ser desencriptados en guindos
<pochomon> la inforacion es escrita con imagenes y videos
<pochomon> alguna idea?
<pochomon> :D
<songer7> hola, acabo de actualizar a 10.10 y ahora no puedo entrar a ubuntu
<euronymous> Killman hola
 * xoan buenas
<euronymous> joer
<euronymous> alguien sabe como soluciono esto sudo: must be setuid root?
<maximiliano> si .. en modo recovery... colocas chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo y luego sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<euronymous> maximiliano y como accedo al modo recovery xd?
<maximiliano> mediante el grub?
<maximiliano> que SO tienes?
<euronymous> ubuntu
<euronymous> y no tengo windows instalado
<euronymous> a ver vuelvo
<Killman> hola euronymous
<euronymous> maximiliano sabes cómo acceder al modo recovery?
<euronymous> killman sabes como acceder al modo recovery?
<maximiliano> medainte el grub, osea a través del menu que te aparece al inicio..
<maximiliano> si no aparece pueba presionando "shift"
<euronymous> ok probare
<fosco_> buenas
<Killman> hola
<maximiliano> alguna idea?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su
<maximiliano> [sudo] password for maximiliano:
<maximiliano> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/5248»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/5248/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/5248/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<fosco_> maximiliano, nunca había visto ese error, debes estar haciendo algo muy poco habitual
<root__> ketal
<fosco_> hola root
<julian> Buenos dias!!!!
<aguitel> erUSUL, estas?
<hashashin> nas
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<aguitel> tengo instalado ubuntu en ingles ,que paquetes debo instalar en openoffice para que funcione el corrector de idioma en espanol ?
<fosco_> aguitel, y por que no pones ubuntu en español?
<aguitel> fosco_, desde que naci uso ubuntu en ingles
<fosco_> bueno, eso no responde a mi pregunta
<fosco_> pero como quieras
<fosco_> openoffice.org-help-es, openoffice.org-l10n-es
<aguitel> fosco_, todos los paquetes funcionan mejor en ingles
<aguitel> por eso siempre uso el idioma base
<fosco_> eso no me parece cierto, pero bueno, no quiero convencerte de nada
<aguitel> fosco_, instale esos paquetes pero me sigue sin corregir la ortografia
<aguitel> fosco_, alguna sugerencia
<aguitel> cual es la ruta para guardar los modulos de idiomas en openoffice ?
<fosco_> la corrección ortográfica corre a cargo de aspell
<fosco_> pensé q con los paquetes q te puse se instalaría automáticamente
<fosco_> instala aspell-es
 * mama21mama 0/
<aguitel> fosco_, nada
<fosco_> sería mucho más sencillo poner el sistema en español
<julian> grooveshark.com que maravilla de pagina... <<...
<aguitel> fosco_, no deberia instalar el modulo de diccionario del idioma?
<aguitel> fosco_, me refiero a:http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/e-files/1503/3/Diccionarios-Argentina_1.oxt
<laurence> Como se complican muchachos, si somos 500 millones de hispanos para que usar ubuntu en ingles?
<mama21mama> laurence, ingles si estas localizado el ubuntu. ya
<leviatan> Hola, hay alguna forma mediante el uso de la consola de hacer que los ventiladores se activen para rebajar la temperatura de la gpu   ya que se me mantiene a unos 64 grados  a diferencia de windows que a partir de 57  empieza  a hacer ruido y comienza a bajar esa temperatura progresivamente
<seyacat> que buena pregunta, a mi se me prenden a los 75 grados en la laptop
<leviatan> ahora tengo la gpu sin usar otra aplicacion que este irc a 66 grados
<alicancan> hola gentes
<alicancan> tengo un problema con java en un chat... :(
<alicancan> mi padre usa ozu para chatear
<leviatan> seyacat, por que esa diferencia al controlar las temperaturas en la gpu con respecto a windows?
<alicancan> pero desde ubuntu 10.10 no le entra
<alicancan> y me pide que le instale "el windows ese"
<alicancan> y no quiero ¬¬
<seyacat> leviatan: ni idea, estaba investigando
<leviatan> seyacat, de esos datos haciendo una deduccion simplista se podria decir en este caso que ubuntu seria un peligro para el bienestar de mi gpu, subiendo a 66 grados
<seyacat> mmmm, el control de la temperatura del gpu... ahora como sabes que windows te dice la verdad
<leviatan> sin embargo las demas temperaturas de los discos y de las cpu las mantiene tan bien como en windows
<darknet> a 74 grados segun el controlador de nvidia esta en zona verde sin peligro
<leviatan> solo esta la anaomalia en la gpu
<seyacat> leviatan: seria de revisar el manual del gpu a ver cuales son las temperaturas de confianza
<seyacat> talvez 66 es un grado seguro
<leviatan> 67 grados ahora
<seyacat> leviatan: mira las especificaciones del gpu
<leviatan> seyacat en windows eso no pasa y los ventiladores se activan con mayor frecuencia
<leviatan> seyacat, donde se encuentran las especificaciones de la gpu?
<seyacat> leviatan: si no tienes el manual , en la pagina del fabricante
<leviatan> nvidia es mi tarjeta grafica
<seyacat> dame el modelo para ver
<leviatan> geforce 8400M gs
<aguitel> leviatan, mira aca:http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4374501/Activar-el-ventilador-de-tu-portatil-con-Ubuntu-9_10.html
<leviatan> ahora ha bajado a 63 grados pero los registros en windows son mas bajos
<leviatan> 64 ahora mismo de subida
<seyacat> geforce 8400M gs es el modelo de la laptop?
<leviatan> el modelo es hp notebook dv9700
<leviatan> aguitel esa direccion no la puedo abrir firefox dice error en el protocolo
<darknet> leviatan quita el aca: de la direccion
<fantadenaranja> Entrar en otros sercidores de irc y hagan publi con esto por ejemplo: Operación Payback en:     servidor osiris.anonops.net  canal #hispano  puerto 6667  - Ahora mismo atacando a api.paypal.com:433   Cuantos más seamos mejor.
<aguitel> leviatan, uso firefox ,sino intenta con otro browser
<darknet> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4374501/Activar-el-ventilador-de-tu-portatil-con-Ubuntu-9_10.html
<leviatan> aguitel, ok
<darknet> prueba con ese leviatan
<fantadenaranja> Operación Payback en:     servidor osiris.anonops.net  canal #hispano  puerto 6667  - Ahora mismo atacando a api.paypal.com:433   Cuantos más seamos mejor.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<leviatan> darknet, buscaba un comando de consola mas directo desde el que pudiera cambiar los valores de activacion de la frecuencia del ventilador, esa pagina con instrucciones de pronto la encuentro compleja para llevarla a termino, no hay ninguna herramienta para ajustar los valores de funcionamiento de los ventiladores?
<leviatan> el indicador de la gpu a diferencia de las demas mediciones siempe salvo cuando arranco la pc esta en color rojo
<darknet> leviatan puede que los limites de temperatura no sean los correctos
<darknet> levitan tienes el driver de nvidia instalado?
<leviatan> el problemas es como fijarlos no puedo fijar ningun limite como se puede con la gpu?
<leviatan> darknet, se me ha cortado la conexion , tengo nvidia perfectamente instalado
<darknet> leviatan en sistema ----administracion---nvidia x server settings te marca la temperatura de la GPU
<leviatan> la temperatura es de 64 grados y no permite  establecer ningun limite
<leviatan> darnet
<darknet> yo lo tengo a 74 grados y marcas tres lineas verdes
<leviatan> darknet
<leviatan> darknet , pues yo estaria preocupado como minimo ello puede acortar la vida de tu tarjeta grafica
<leviatan> darknet , cntu ahora mion esas constantes con respecto a windows solo puedo pensar que con ubuntu la tarjeta grafica se me quemaria antes que con windows
<leviatan> ahora con esas
<leviatan> 67 grados gpu en windows lo tendria ahora seguramente sobre 53 o 54 grados  a lo sumo
<leviatan> darknet
<seyacat> leviatan: o talvez el ventilador se te dañe mas rapido en windows, y en consecuencia la tarjeta JAJJAAA
<darknet> como se lanza la lectura de los sensores por terminal?
<leviatan> si tambien cabe esa posibilidad con razon ubuntu en relacion al ruido o nivel sonoro es mas silencioso que windows, no hay mal que por bien no venga
<leviatan> darknet
<leviatan> sensors
<leviatan> seyacat , el comando es sensors
<leviatan> darknet,  sensors
<seyacat> si sensors
<darknet> temperatura de cpu 71 grados y me pone que a partir de 90 es alta y de 115 critica
<leviatan> ahora 67 grados en la gpu
<darknet> tendre que desmontar el pc y limpiar los ventiladores
<leviatan> acpitz-virtual-0
<leviatan> Adapter: Virtual device
<leviatan> temp1:       +50.0°C
<leviatan> coretemp-isa-0000
<leviatan> Adapter: ISA adapter
<leviatan> Core 0:      +49.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<fosco_> !paste | leviatan
<kubot> leviatan: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<darknet> esto es lo que sale a mi http://paste.ubuntu.com/541492/
<leviatan> darknet , ¿que comando uso para que salgan todas esas mediciones ?
<darknet> leviatan el que me dijiste sensors
<leviatan> darknet , solo me salen los datos reportados no son tan completos como los tuyos
<darknet> leviatan que te sale a ti. ponlo en paste para que se vea
<leviatan> ok
<leviatan> darknet, http://pastebin.com/7yPzp0Aq
<darknet> levitan es un portatil?
<leviatan> darknet si
<adriel> puede alguien decirme por k los videos de youtube no se escuchan mi pc
<mrkcc> ya bajastes la actualizacion de firefox
<adriel> pero eso es de ayer para aca
<mrkcc> que fue lo ultimo que hicistes
<mrkcc> adriel que fue lo ultimo que hicistes
<leviatan> darknet si es un portatil pero ahora lo estoy usando sin usar la bateria
<adriel> nada ayer abri un videoy no kiso funcionar
<adriel> pero no eh tocado nada
<darknet> leviatan se recalientan bastante, puedes abrir la tapa y limpiar el ventilador si piensas que puede estar obstruido y dificulta la salida del aire
<mrkcc> ya revisaste el  administrador de sonido
<mrkcc> bueno yo te sugiero que actualices  adobe flash
<adriel> todo me funciona bien pero parece k es un problema del explorador
<mrkcc> a la ultima version
<leviatan> darknet recuerda que en windows los registros de la gpu son buenos y normales
<leviatan> darknet el problema no es fisico
<mrkcc> entoces acutaliza firefox
<mrkcc> auqnue creo que que es siempre problema de adobe flash
<mrkcc> siempre me ha dado ese problema
<darknet> levitan a mi no ha dado fallos el pc por sobrecalentamiento en varios años con ubuntu
<leviatan> darnet a mi tampoco pero ello no quiere decir que no este bien calibrado la temperatura de la gpu en ubuntu y que ello acorte mas rapidamente la vida de mi gpu
<leviatan> darknet
<darknet> levitan insinuas que tener ubuntu instalado en el pc, daña a la larga los componentes del sistema
<leviatan> ldarknet segun las mediciones de la gpu en ubuntu y por lo que respecta a la gpu si
<leviatan> darnet mi ubuntu no es un ubuntu preinstalado tenlo en cuenta
<leviatan> darknet
<leviatan> darknet, 68 grados gpu
<darknet> leviatan 74 grados y en zona sin peligro segun nvidia
<darknet> leviatan el ventilador al 32%
<leviatan> darknet como puedo averiguar el porcentaje del ventilador?
<darknet> leviatan en Nvidia xserver settings me sale
<leviatan> darknet, sensors no me dice nada respecto al ventilador
<leviatan> darknet en que apartado de nvidia aparece la info del ventilador?
<darknet> leviatan en Thermal settings, no se si tu tiene los mismo
<leviatan> darknet en ese apartado solo me aparece la temperatura pero con todas las distros y versiones de nvidia que he tenido en este portatil
<leviatan> darknet, siempre me ha mostrado solo la temperatura
<darknet> levitan que version del driver de nvidia tienes. yo: 260.19.06
<leviatan> esea misma version tengo ahora he tenido desde la 173 180 185 196 y esa ultima
<leviatan> darknet
<darknet> levitan puede que tu tarjeta no le ofrezca esa informacion al driver
<leviatan> he oido que tendria que tocar la bios para configurar los vlores del ventilador pero no se como se hace
<leviatan> darknet
<darknet> levitan sabes entrar a la bios?
<leviatan> debo de entrar a la bios de ubuntu supongo?
<leviatan> o es la bios de hp ?
<darknet> a la bios del ordenador
<fosco_> ubuntu no tiene "bios"
<leviatan> darknet, pero si toco la bios de hp puedo desajustar los valores para windows ?
<leviatan> podria?
<fosco_> los valores de la bios son para todo el sistema
<fosco_> independientemente del sistema operativo
<leviatan> y por que en ubuntu no controla la temperatura de la gpu de la misma manera o con la misma eficiencia que en windows?
<leviatan> eficacia queria decir
<leviatan> darknet
<juan-arg> leviatan: eso depende enteramente del driver
<trololorerer> cual server para hivemind esta actvo?
<fosco_> el control de energia y temperatura depende del driver
<juan-arg> por ejemplo.. mi nvidia.. se le puede activar overclikng dinamico.. desde xorg para tener menos temperatura en el cpu.. lo mismo la velocidad de los fan.. etc
<juan-arg> fosco_: sip
<juan-arg> fosco_: buenas :)
<fosco_> buenas juan
<leviatan> juan-arg ,si hubiera una herramienta para ubuntu que permitiera disparar los ventiladores a determinada teperatura de la gpu no habria ningun problema
<fosco_> leviatan, q yo sepa no la hay, aunque al menos en mi caso el driver de nvidia gestiona bastante bien ese tema
<juan-arg> leviatan: la ahi.. pero es parte de los driver privbativos
<juan-arg> leviatan: se activa desde el xorg
<leviatan> fosco, que temperatura te marca  tu gpu? a mi 67 grados gpu
<juan-arg> leviatan: un poco.. demasiado caliente
<juan-arg> limpiala
<juan-arg> ami 54 y esta sucia
<leviatan> juan-arg , y eso como se hace?
<juan-arg> se desarma el case de la maquina.. y compras un tarrito de aire comprimido por 2 dolares..  y se lo tiras al ventilador
<joaco> hola me he quedado sin audio ??
<fosco_> 60 mi Geforce 8600GS
<juan-arg> le pones un poco de wd-40 sobre el ventilador.. al pequeño-- motorcito que tiene
<erAbuelo> la mia 35º
<leviatan> juarn-arg , que no es un problema de suciedad al decir limpiar creia que te referias a otra cosa recuerdo que en windows la temperatura de la gpu se regula muy bien
<joaco> !google sin sonido en ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu sin sonido | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/41464>; Problemas con sonido (Solucionado) | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/64393>; Ubuntu sin audio - Foros del Web: <http://www.forosdelweb.com/f41/ubuntu-sin-audio-516278/>; Sin sonido en Ubuntu | EcuaLUG: <http://www.ecualug.org/2006/06/30/forums/sin_sonido_en_ubuntu>; Corregir problemas de sonido en ubuntu con la (2 more messages)
<cousteau> ¿echarle 3 en 1 al ventilador, quizá?
<leviatan> cousteau, que en windows no tengo ese problema con la gpu?
<leviatan> cousteau , la ? sobra es un error
<cousteau> bueno, se entiende...
<erAbuelo> pues usa el driver propietario
<cousteau> a ver... ¿qué tarjeta es? ¿tiene los drivers propietarios instalados?
<leviatan> si gforce  8400m gs
<cousteau> es antigua?
<leviatan> del 2007
<fosco_> leviatan, el panel de control de nvidia te muestra temperatura y % de velocidad de los ventiladores?
<cousteau> hmm, creo que ya cuenta como moderna
<leviatan> temperatura si velocida jamas nunca en ninguna version de nvidia
<fosco_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/S-FbrRRSHsI/AAAAAAAAB10/ZQbH1Aza8m8/s1600/screenshot_001.jpeg <- deberías ver algo así
<leviatan> velocidad del ventilador no
<fosco_> esa es la mia
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, en su día me hice una clave PGP pero el ordenador donde la hice se me ha fastidiado y no puedo acceder al disco duro. ¿Hay alguna manera de que recupere mi clave privada? (Me sé la contraseña que usé) ¿O  tengo que revocar y crear una nueva clave pgp?
<fosco_> marca 33% del "fan"
<leviatan> fosco,hay un pastebin para pegar imagenes?
<cousteau> leviatan: bien, sí, es moderna... dice en la pág de nvidia que usa el driver 260
<fosco_> imageshack.us
<leviatan> uso nvidia 260
<cousteau> leviatan: ve a Sistema > Admin > Controladores de Software, si no está activado
<cousteau> fosco_: a mí en GPU-0 sólo me sale CRT-0 y TV-0, no me salen esas cosas tan chulas :'(
<cousteau> (creo que ni tiene sensor de temperatura)
<darknet> una GPU Nvidia a 74 grados esta bien ?
<fosco_> cousteau, no todos los modelos están igual de bien soportados
<juan-arg> darknet: .. con algun juego prendido?
<cousteau> fosco_: es probable que ni siquiera tenga sensor
<fosco_> a ver si el nouveau mejora y nos muestra un panel así de completo
<juan-arg> darknet: la mia a 53
<darknet> juan-arg sin juegos solo con programas en marcha
<leviatan> foscos, http://img94.imageshack.us/i/pantallazomf.png/
<leviatan> fosco, http://img94.imageshack.us/i/pantallazomf.png/
<juan-arg> darknet: modelo?
<darknet> juan-arg 8800 gt
<juan-arg> bueno.. proba con metacity --replace y decime en 30 segundos.. que temperatura tiene
<juan-arg> asi descartamos el compiz
<file_not_found> hola,  como puedo hacer para que el sonido no sature?
<fosco_> leviatan, no me parece una temperatura excesiva, pero en algunos casos en PowerMizer puedes bajar la frecuencia de trabajo para reducir la energía disipada
<TR3M0R> buenas
<juan-arg> file_not_found: baja el pcm
<darknet> juan-arg se mantiene a la misma temperatura 74 grados
<juan-arg> darknet: entonces.. si es bastante
<juan-arg> darknet: estara sucia..
<file_not_found> es el famoso alsamixer
<file_not_found> 	
<file_not_found> juan-arg
<darknet> juan-arg me tocara desmontarlo y limpiarlo
<juan-arg> darknet: limpiala con un tarro de aire comprimido.. y un poco de wd-40 o ponele un fan mas grande
<juan-arg> darknet: igual.. hasta 80c.. o puede que 90.. no te aga mas drama
<juan-arg> pero si sube por arriva de 120.. puede que tenga daños permanentes en el chipset
<juan-arg> habria que ver
<darknet> juan-arg segun el marcador de temperatura esta con tres rayas en verde
<leviatan> fosco en este caso que frecuencia de trabajo deberia  asignar para que a partir de 57 grados se activen los ventiladores?
<juan-arg> por supuesto.. que a mayor temperatura menor vida util
<juan-arg> por lo tanto.. no le hace mal que la limpies
<fosco_> la mía dice que hasta 120º no va a preocuparse
<darknet> fosco_ a cuanto la tienes ahora?
<fosco_> depende de lo q haga
<fosco_> oscila entre 50 y 60
<juan-arg> igual depende.. tenes modelos que trabajan a mas temperatura que otros
<juan-arg> tambien .. depende que si la fuente no le estabiliza el voltaje.. en general tiene a subir la temperatura.. etc
<fosco_> pero un simple glxgears ya sirve para subirla a 70+75
<TR3M0R> Hoola buenas, he instalado ubuntu server 10.10, alguno sabe si hay soporte para zimbra ya? o de algun manual bueno en linea? he buscado y realmente mucho no he encontrado.. gracias
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: primero.. que es zimbra
<TR3M0R> una opcion groupware opensource
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: al parecer si.. 1 aur/zdesktop 2_0_b10580-2 (6)
<juan-arg>     Zimbra Desktop is the next-generation email and collaboration client.
<TR3M0R> lo que deseo es una solucion mta+antivir+antispam+webmail
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: pero uso archlinux.. pero si esta para arch.. cuestion de buscar el binario .. o compilarlo si no esta para deb
<TR3M0R> [juan-arg] esta dentro de los repos?
<juan-arg> ni idea.. como te dije antes uso arch.. TR3M0Rno tengo ningun ubuntu cerca para verlo..
<juan-arg> pero para que me fijo en ubuntu package
<leviatan> fosco, solo se que si no encuentro un remedio facil y sencillo para que la temperatura de la gpu no sea tan alta en ubuntu tendre que recurrir muy a mi pesar a usar windows con mayor frecuencia por el bienestar de mi maquina
<TR3M0R> acabo de hacer un apt y pues no hay
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: tiene cliente nativo para linux.. http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Zimbra_Desktop
<fosco_> leviatan, no creo q 62º sea ningun tipo de riesgo para la maquina
<TR3M0R> claro, lo que necesito es el server
<leviatan> ahora sin haber hecho nada nuevo esta a 67  grados gpu
<leviatan> fosco
<TR3M0R> ya te digo, una combinacion mta+antivir+antispam+webmail
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: tenes un launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/zdesktop
<TR3M0R> vale, lo revisara en este momento
<TR3M0R> grax
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: https://launchpad.net/~zimbra-isv/+archive/ppa
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: el otro.. te lo pase mal
<file_not_found> juan-arg
<TR3M0R> [juan-arg] si XD me di cuentra al regresar con algo de agua
<TR3M0R> grax
<juan-arg> TR3M0R: dnd
<juan-arg> file_not_found: dime
<file_not_found> ya esta instalado pcm
<juan-arg> file_not_found: no dije instalar pcm.. dije. bajar el pcm y dejar el general alto.. para que no sature el audio
<juan-arg> desde alsamixer o desde el mixer que uses
<file_not_found> claro
<file_not_found> 97 %
<juan-arg> bajalo a 50.. si no revisa que este bien conectado el cable
<cousteau> "bajar", como en "reducir el nivel", no como en "descargar"
<cousteau> file_not_found: abre las preferencias de sonido, y mira a ver cómo está el nivel...
<file_not_found> pero se baja al 50% en el panel
<juan-arg> file_not_found:  hacelo desde alsamixer
<cousteau> en la gráfica pone "Sin amplificar" (60% o así), "100%", o más
<cousteau> creo que "Sin amplificar" está bien
<file_not_found> esta así
<file_not_found> yo reprodusco la música en qmmp
<cousteau> el qmmp ese tiene alguna opción para pre-amplificar?
<cousteau> quizá bajando el volumen del qmmp...
<file_not_found> no
<cousteau> a lo mejor el qmmp no está usando la salida correcta de audio... si te deja configurarla, prueba cambiando a ALSA, OSS, Pulse...
<cousteau> (no conozco el qmmp, pero suele ser algo así)
<Juankof> por la libertad de informacion unanse al ataque masivo sudo hping3 -i u15000 -S -p 443 amazon.com
<juan-arg> file_not_found: descarta.. con xmms u otro.. para descartar configuracion del programa
<cousteau> sí, yo también acabo de ver una peli de juáquers...
<juan-arg> Juankof: .. total queda mi ip.. grabada no mas
<file_not_found> dice controlar volumen por software
<juan-arg> file_not_found: desactivalo
<juan-arg> y fijate como funciona.. (reinicia el reproductor)
<Juankof> juan-arg, total son miles de ips y como saben ellos que no haces parte de una botnet
<cousteau> yo creo que eso tiene que ir activado, en gnome-mplayer había algo parecido pero no me acuerdo...
<file_not_found> esta destildado
<cousteau> sí, yo lo tengo activado en mplayer, para que use su propio control de volumen
<juan-arg> Juankof: ... y por el foot print.. sos un linux.. (si te analizan..)
<juan-arg> Juankof: la botnet.. quedaria descartada.. o no.. a medias..
<Juankof> juan-arg, mucha paranoia somos muchos en el mundo
<juan-arg> Juankof: igual.. no es libertad de expresion.. es un crimen.. que a lo sumo tira a amazon.. (una de las empresas mas grandes en cloud. y con mas poder de computo del mundo) por unos minutos
<juan-arg> Juankof: otra pregunta... si mandas paketes al 443.. sin ssl no los rejecta?
<cousteau> /juan.*/i: mejor por off-topic, no?
<juan-arg> cousteau: ok..
<file_not_found> yo ni loco hago un ataque
<juan-arg> Juankof: venite a offtopic..
<Juankof> juan-arg, ok
<file_not_found> juan-arg suena distinto
<darknet> hola porque cuando despues de iniciar el sistema y salir el escitorio me solicita otra vez la contraseña para desbloquear el deposito de claves?
<file_not_found> pero si lo subo desde el panelse me sube el de alsamixer
<cousteau> darknet: porque tienes la clave de la wifi en el depósito de claves
<darknet> cousteau estoy conectado por cable
<cousteau> si configuras la wifi para que esté "disponible para todos los usuarios", entonces ya no te la pide, al menos no para la wifi
<cousteau> darknet: ah... :/
<cousteau> darknet: tienes algo que use contraseña?
<file_not_found> juan-arg
<leviatan> fosco, una pregunta sobre los buenos registros de la temperatura de tu gpu , tu ubuntu es preinstalado?
<file_not_found> hay algun dsp para linux?
<file_not_found> como el de winamp?
<joaco> como puedo usar la webcam en el chat de msn en ubuntu
<file_not_found> amsn o emesene?
<leviatan> joaco creo que microsoft cambio el protocolo y no se puede usar el amsn en videoconferencia
<joaco> mmm
<joaco> lastima
<joaco> tengo el virtual box instalado con xp
<file_not_found> usen el empathy
<file_not_found> es mejor
<joaco> alli le puse el messenger
<joaco> pero cuando le activo la camara
<cousteau> joaco: tienes que configurarla, y luego creo que hay que abrir un puerto
<joaco> se cae el sistema
<leviatan> file-not-found, con el empaty creo que sucede lo mismo respecto a la cam
<cousteau> lo que no va es llamada de voz o videollamada con voz
<file_not_found> yo probe empathy con otra pc con xp ywindows live
<joaco> empathy es una caca
<cousteau> leviatan: sólo vídeo creo que sí que va
<file_not_found> a mi me funciono
<file_not_found> joaco: sobre gustos no hay nada escrito
<joaco> jajaja
<joaco> okas
<file_not_found> chateie bien
<cousteau> "funciona" y "es bonito" son dos conceptos totalmente ortogonales
<file_not_found> y hasta escuche los sonidos de la linea de salida
<darknet> como puedo evitar que ubuntu trate de montar particiones al inicio e instalar controladores para un lector multitarjeta que no tiene tarjeta conectadas
<cousteau> acabo de ver que aMSN 0.98.4 salió ayer
<joaco> lo voy a checar a ver que
<file_not_found> boton derecho llamada de video
<file_not_found> esta en las repos
<file_not_found> ¿?
<cousteau> el 0.98.4? no creo
<leviatan> es curioso pero cada vez que selecciono la herramienta de configuracion de nvidia la teperatura baja de pronto de 68 grados a 62 grados algo no funciona bien con nvidia en mi pc
<darknet> vaya problemon que tienes con las temperaturas
<leviatan> darknet he hecho lo mismo y ahora me baja a 61
<leviatan> ok me tengo que ir
<cousteau> leviatan: abre varias ventanas del nvidia-settings, a ver...
<cousteau> cuando llegues a -273°C me avisas
<file_not_found> algun dsp para linux u otro programa?
<leviatan> cousteau ahora debo de cortar gracias
<darknet> leviatan apaga el portatil no sea que te lo encuentres chamuscao cuando vuelvas
<cousteau> file_not_found: dsp? "digital signal processor"?
<file_not_found> dsp  normaliza los niveles de audio
<file_not_found> si, costeau
<file_not_found> el que usa winamp y windos media player
<cousteau> file_not_found: que se conecte directamente a Alsa? pues no sé, no conozco ninguno... conozco algunos programas para jugar con sonido, pero eso en particular no
<file_not_found> yo tengo: Esta es la versión para Qmmp del módulo de efecto auricular DSP de Boris Mikhaylov "Bauer stereophonic-to-binaural", abreviado bs2b.
<file_not_found> no se si servira este
<file_not_found> tambien tiene el modulo src: conversion de frecuencia
<file_not_found> y el modulo LADSPA
<file_not_found> ¿alguien sabe?
<file_not_found> hola
<p47> Como puedo hacerle para que firefox se haga mas rapido ? lo siento muy lento hasta cuando escribo
<file_not_found> tienes una placa de video onboard?
<xuzas> eso debe de ser cosa del harware
<file_not_found> si
<Chaca_> es flash el problema
<Chaca_> seguramente te pasa en paginas que tienen mucho flash
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<Keyboardx86> Alguien sabe donde bajar el driver de video de intel GMA 5700MHD
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, ayer me dijeron que para cambiar de tamaño de pantalla, configurar drivers etc en una máquina virtual (virtualbox) tenía que instalar los "guest utils". ¿Tengo que instalarlos en el sistema anfitrión verdad?
<mrfox> hola   alguien me puede ayudar para ver mi pc en la tv  tengo los cables de video componente
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, guest additions es una iso que te bajas en el sistema real y la instalas como si fuese un CD en el sistema virtual
<Jakeukalane> mmm, la iso la tengo pero si le doy a la ventana para instalarla desde ahí, se bloquea (creo) el sistema de dentro de la máquina virtual, me dijeron que más sencillo que eso era hacer "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11"
<Jakeukalane> mi pregunta es que si eso lo ejecuto dentro de la máquina virtual o no
<george2002> Jakeukalane:  por decir es la iso de los drivers de tu pc virtual, video sonido y mas
<Keyboardx86> tengo una maquina que trabaja con una video card Intel HD Graphics (GMA 5700MHD) existe algun driver para esta tarjeta de video?
<george2002> Jakeukalane:  si, tiene autorum
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Keyboardx86> Alguien puede decirme si existe vmware para Ubuntu 10.10?
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<mrfox> hola  alguien sabe que debo configurar para ver mi pc  en la tv con video componentes
<erAbuelo> la tarjeta grafica y el xorg
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<Jakeukalane> buenas de nuevo, hay alguna manera de mover un archivo que está dentro de una máquina virtual al os anfitrión
<Jakeukalane> ??
<erAbuelo> por red
<shadoweps> Alguien tiene una toshiba satellite con ubuntu???
<george2002> Jakeukalane:  si, por ftp, compartir una carpeta y mas
<TTNK> Jakeukalane: con vbox puedes compartir directorios, pero debes especificarlo en la configuracion
<seyacat> yo
<seyacat> yo tengo una satelite con ubuntu
<shadoweps> hola Seyacat
<shadoweps> disculpa tuviste problemas al instalar ubuntu? llevo meses tratando de instalar y simplemente no jala
<shadoweps> ya me arte de windows quiero mi ubuntu :'(
<seyacat> 0 problemas
<seyacat> de ninguna clase
<shadoweps> que raro
<shadoweps> a mi n ome deja instalar ningun linux
<shadoweps> trate con varias verciones de ubuntu
<shadoweps> suse
<seyacat> que raro, te correl el lice vd?
<seyacat> live cd?
<Algabe> shadoweps: sera por tu tarjeta grafica?
<erAbuelo> shadoweps: si no das mas informacion dificil que te ayuden
<shadoweps> pues el live cd entra selecciono idioma, y todo bien
<shadoweps> lo quiero probar o instalar y se bloquea
<erAbuelo> que error da ?
<shadoweps> y si es cosa con mi tarjeta grafica (creo) eso lei en internet
<shadoweps> es amd
<erAbuelo> amd=ati en graficas
<juan-arg> shadoweps: ati no deberia tener muchos problemas
<Algabe> shadoweps: es desktop? lap? netbook?
<juan-arg> ersip
<shadoweps> laptop
<erAbuelo> insisto que error te da ?
<shadoweps> una toshiba satellite L505D
<shadoweps> error pantalla negra
<shadoweps> y ayer lo deje un rato y entro despues de casi 10 min
<shadoweps> pero no reconoce mause, teclado ni mause externo nada
<erAbuelo> shadoweps: intenta arrancar con nomodeset
<Algabe> no sera problema de tu lectora CD/DVD que no los esta leyendo bien?
<Algabe> prueba por medio de USB
<shadoweps> ya ttrate por usb y nada
<shadoweps> por eso entre aqui por que ya probe todo y nada jeje
<Algabe> eso si que es raro
<Algabe> shadoweps: que distro quieres probar?
<Algabe> ya intentaste descargarte de nuevo el ISO?
<shadoweps> ubuntu 9.10
<shadoweps> si ya
<shadoweps> pero no lo jala tampoco
<shadoweps> baje la 10.10
<Algabe> yo probe kubuntu en una toshiba satelite y si me funciono bien
<shadoweps> tmb probe knopixx y nada
<Algabe> eso si que esta bien raro :S
<erAbuelo> shadoweps: que es lo que no funciona? el teclado del portatil ?
<shadoweps> e visto que muchos con toshita tienen problemas al instalar alguna distro linux pero que raro
<shadoweps> pues para entrar tarda demasiado en pantalla negra y luego si lo dejoo 10 min entra y no reconoce el teclado ni mouse de la laptop
<Algabe> pues yo probe en una laptop toshiba satelite y me funciono bien
<shadoweps> conecto mouse externo y tampoco lo reconoce
<erAbuelo> a mi eso me suena a algun problema con la deteccio del hard
<erAbuelo> shadoweps: insisto arranca con la opcion nomodeset y luego revisa los logs
<Algabe> asi es ahi te marcara el error
<shadoweps> ok haré eso que me comentan para ver que error marca =)
<shadoweps> gracias por el dato
<Algabe> shadoweps: o comprate otra laptop estan bien baratas :)
<shadoweps> hahahahaha pero me encanta la que tengo xD
<shadoweps> es una joda xD tanto para nada, en la que pense que no tendria problemas es en la unica que no puedo instalar ubuntu xD
<shadoweps> en mi vaio que tenia solo 512 de ram menos de 60gb de disco duro jalaba a la perfeccion xD
<erAbuelo> shadoweps: eres un potentado xDD
<shadoweps> con mi toshiba 4gb de ram 500 disco duro procesador de 2.3Ghz nada :(
<fosco_> shadoweps, añade nomodeset y/o acpioff al arranque
<cousteau> shadoweps: has comprobado el md5?
<shadoweps> lo de acp lo pongo off y eso del nomodeset no se que es, de hecho estoy investigando en internet xD
<erAbuelo> lo del nomodeset es para desactivar el kms de la ati que con algunas falla y sale la consola en negro
<shadoweps> supongo esta en la misma opcion del acp no?
<erAbuelo> ein ?
<erAbuelo> voy a ver una peli, ta lueg
<file_not_found> que mejora la actualizacion de alsa
<wablo> hola a todos
<george2002> hi
<TiMiDo> hi
<TiMiDo> ;>
<wablo> hola TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> hola wablo
<wablo> hola george2002
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<TiMiDo> no sera hola Mundo?
<TiMiDo> jaja
<voyager1> como saludo al mundo y no sé donde estáis los demás, me parece más logico decir buenas en lugar de hola
<george2002> voyager1:  se refiere a el estado de una cosa
<george2002> buena
<george2002> la casa esta buena
<george2002> las casas estan buenas
<holaprue> talvez nada que ver con el tema pero tengo una duda de si pidgin se conecta de manera correcta a la irc
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<holaprue> uan preguta tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> si
<KZKG^Gaara> Buenas
<holaprue> alguien aqui usa pidgin para conectarse
<Tarrasquero> si, ademas lo prefieren a otros, por su eficacia y multiprotocolo
<holaprue> es que tengo unda duda
<holaprue> yo me conecto al irc con pidgin
<george2002> holaprue: se conecta muy bien
<Tarrasquero> en lo personal uso empathy
<holaprue> pero tengo dudas si esta bien si cree bien mi cuenta
<KZKG^Gaara> Alguien tiene experiencia con "bacula" ?
<holaprue>  es que mes sale esto:<<  (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. >>
<KZKG^Gaara> Alguien tiene experiencia con "bacula" ?
<Tarrasquero> kzkg^gaara, no
<holaprue> va despues de salir esto otra vez me sale este mensaje: (14:29:13) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for holaprue
<george2002> holaprue: te falta tu pass en la configuracion
<Tarrasquero> holaprue, estas conectado ahora con la cuenta → holaprue
<holaprue> pero entoces
<holaprue> estoy conectado de manera correcta
<holaprue> ya que segui esta guia http://www.portalubuntu.com/2010/04/registrar-nombre-de-usuario-en.html
<george2002> pero eso depende de la respuesta rapida del sever si esta bien configurado no importa eso, si esta mal te cambia a los 30 sg el nick
<Tarrasquero> el whois tuyo dice que estas conectado bien
<Tarrasquero> es que en pidgin no saldra el signo + o me equivoco?
<holaprue> no salea praa nada
<Tarrasquero> yo uso irssi y si, me sale
<holaprue> que signfica el signo 9
<holaprue> perdon el signo +
<Tarrasquero> o sea sale +i = identificado
<holaprue> donde miro eso
<Tarrasquero> a menos que te conectes con un cliente que lo soporte...
<holaprue> habra algun comando para ver eso
<Tarrasquero> prueba haciendo → /whois nick
<Tarrasquero> aunque ya te digo...
<holaprue> que cosa
<Tarrasquero> prueba haciendo → /whois nick
<Tarrasquero> aunque ya te digo...
<holaprue> Apodo: holaprue
<holaprue> Nombre de usuario: ~TEAM_ALOM@200.49.162.42
<holaprue> Nombre real: purple
<holaprue> Servidor: holmes.freenode.net (London, UK)
<holaprue> Actualmente en: #Ubuntu-es
<holaprue> Inactivo durante: 1 minuto
<holaprue> Conectado desde: 09/12/2010 14:40:23
<Tarrasquero> al conectar hiciste esto → /msg NickServ identify passwor
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<mimecar> espera a que el bot te quite el silencio
<holaprue> si salio esto:  NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as holaprue.
<Tarrasquero> esta bien entonces
<holaprue> ahhh
<holaprue> va soy algo malo para ingles
<Tarrasquero> pues anda que yo...
<Tarrasquero> lo que pasa es que no hay mas co__nes que aprender
<holaprue> eso es cierto
<holaprue> cual es comando para asociar mi correo a mi nick
<Tarrasquero> hay tendra que ayudarte otro
<Tarrasquero> holaprue, que cliente usas?
<holaprue> pidgin
<Tarrasquero> holaprue, no te avisa de correo nuevo? o quieres que aparezca tu nick en los correos
<holaprue> no
<Tarrasquero> p explica lo que quieres
<george2002> holaprue:  escribe /help nickserv
<nacho__> hola amigos
<holaprue>  /help nickserv
<nacho__> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<nacho__> estoy usando el 10.4
<nacho__> me recomiendan actualizarme al 10.10?
<g3o> nacho__, te va bien con 10.04?
<Tarrasquero> nacho__, yo estoy con la 10.10 y me va bien, aunque no a todos les va =
<Tarrasquero> lo uso para testear el formato de archivos reiserf :-)
<Tarrasquero> tengo que decir que va muy bien
<nacho__> lo q no se porque me quedo el openoffice en ingles
<nacho__> y eso q lo actualice
<nacho__> el menu me quedo en ingles
<Tarrasquero> nacho__, coloca langage-pack-es
<breadcrumb> hay algún español aquí
<Tarrasquero> no lo tienes instalado, por eso te quedó en inglés. Por defecto
<Tarrasquero> breadcrumb, ejemp
<mimecar> breadcrumb: todos
<Tarrasquero> bueno, alguna vez se cuela un gringo pero son las menos [3~:)
<TiMiDo> gringo?
 * TiMiDo es gringo
<rosa> hola, alguien que me pueda echar una mano con el virtual box?, no se muy bien como puedo compartir una carpeta entre mi ubuntu y el windows xd (virtual)
<leviatan> tarrasquero en linux siempre tengo el mismo problema con la temperatura de la gpu siempre esta configurada por defecto a unas temperaturas mas altas que las recomendadas y no encuentro hasta ahora de cambiar laq frecuencia de activacion de los ventiladores en windows la temperatura es correctamente controlada
<TiMiDo> rosa, por samba
<TiMiDo> ;)
<Tarrasquero> no tengo nada en contra de los gringos ;)
<TiMiDo> tienes que configurar y leer un manual de samba
<rosa> que es samba?
<rosa> ah
<leviatan> la for ma
<rosa> hay algun enlace?
<TiMiDo> rosa, es para compartir. archivos, printers y muchas cosas mas
<rosa> samba se instala supongo en ubuntu no?
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, cual es el modelo de tu grafica?
<leviatan> nvidia gforce 8400 m gs
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, pero la gpu se controla en la bios no?
<rosa> bueno otra pregunta mas. Como puedo saber el modelo exacto de mi tarjeta grafica sin tener que abrir el pc por dentro?
<Tarrasquero> la mia es la 8600 gt y va muy bien
<leviatan> si toco la bios de hp puedo desajustar el buen funcionamiento de windows?
<TiMiDo> rosa,
<TiMiDo> dmesg
<TiMiDo> ;'_
<Tarrasquero> rosa, en la terminal lspci | grep VGA
<mimecar> leviatan: si
<breadcrumb> que es un gringo?
 * TiMiDo megusta el output de dmesg
<TiMiDo> es super chevre,
<TiMiDo> ;>
<voyager1> leviaton ¿ buen funcionamiento de windows?
<Tarrasquero> a ver leviatan si la configuras para que 'salte' antes no deve pasar nada raro
<voyager1> leviatan ¿ buen funcionamiento de windows?
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, tiene disipador?
<leviatan> mimecar he comprobado que cada vez que ejecuto la herramienta de configuracion de nvidia la temperatura se corrige a la que deberia ser
<Tarrasquero> o sea ventilador (la mia si)
<mimecar> si no se ha encendido el ventilador, el sensor que usas no da bien la temperatura
<leviatan> nvidia no me muestra en el apartado termico ningun valor de ventilador
<leviatan> solo la temperatura
<Tarrasquero> a cuanto trabaja leviatan?
<leviatan> haromismo la acabo de enceder y esta a 59 grados
<leviatan> pero llega y se mantiene a 67 grados
<Tarrasquero> si, es mucho
<leviatan> pero cuando ejecuto nvidia setting se corrije de pronto la temperatura
<Tarrasquero> la mia esta en los 51
<Tarrasquero> que verion de controlador usas leviatan
<leviatan> 260
<leviatan> la ultimaq ç
<leviatan> version
<Tarrasquero> esa si no me equivoco no es la version
<leviatan> tarrasquero, 260.19.06
<Tarrasquero> esa es la version de nvidia-tools
<Tarrasquero> o sea la version de las herramientas de config de los drivers
<leviatan> tarrasquero y donde la pòne?
<leviatan> me pone nvidia drive version y esa numeracion
<Tarrasquero> nvidia-173-modaliases
<Tarrasquero> Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Tarrasquero> habre synaptic y en la busqueda coloca nvidia
<leviatan> esa que he puesto es la version del driver y esa es otra mas antigua
<Tarrasquero> nvidia-settings= Herramienta de configuración del controlador de gráficos NVIDIA
<leviatan> tarrasquero, dame el comando de consola para verificar mi driver de nvidia
<leviatan> tarrasquero me pone version de nvidia current
<leviatan> recomendado
<Tarrasquero> ese es el que deves usar
<leviatan> si a 63 grados con solo usar el irc
<leviatan> 64 ahora
<leviatan> y subiendo
<mimecar> leviatan: usando también xorg no?
<leviatan> mimecar, no se que es el xorg
<Tarrasquero> gksudo jockey-gtk
<mimecar> el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> si no estas en consola tienes muchos programas abiertos por usar gnome
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, cuando usas el nvidia-setting guardas en el xor.conf?
<leviatan> tarrasquero, yo tal y como me lo ha servido ubuntu sin alterar nada todo automatico
<leviatan> no he configurado nada manualmente en nvidia
<Tarrasquero> la mia esta ahora a 56
<leviatan> la mia en 64 grados y hay que dar gracias que se mantenga aun a esa temperatura
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, limpias el pc asiduamente
<leviatan> que en windows ese problema no se da
<Tarrasquero> lo que es abrir fisicamente y con escobilla en mano
<Tarrasquero> o aire a presion
<leviatan> tarrasquero con windows no tengo ese problema termico con esta misma pc
<Tarrasquero> pero supongo que si no la limpias el ruido deve ser ensordecedor
<punkmexic> hola que programa tengo que instalar para que al dar doble click en un .deb me lo instale
<Tarrasquero> ese ventilador siempre funka q funka
<leviatan> bueno yo lo de limpiar lo hago con un secador pero en aire frio y funciona muy bien aunque os pueda dar risa
<Tarrasquero> gdebi
<Tarrasquero> creo que es asi
<cousteau> leviatan: de risa nada, yo uso una aspiradora
<Tarrasquero> si, eso
<mimecar> punkmexic: deberias usar solo programas de los repositorios
<cousteau> y de las "de sobremesa", no las portátiles
<Tarrasquero> entonces nada probaste con otro controlador?
<leviatan> cousteau, pues segun mi manual tecnico de hp eso no se debe hacer
<punkmexic> gdebi no es de los repositorios?
<punkmexic> acabo instalar ubuntu minimal ;)
<mimecar> instalar un .deb a mano
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<cousteau> leviatan: es que mi pc es un foxconn
<cousteau> (el pc es de sobremesa, lo tengo debajo de la mesa)
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro
<leviatan> tarrasquero, con todas las versiones de nvidia sucede lo mismo lo unico que en lxde si lo regulaba decentemente la temperatura
<leviatan> 66 grados gpu
<mimecar> regulará el driver, no el entorno de escritorio
<leviatan> eso es lo que me decia nvidia en lxde unos registros de temperatura aceptables
<leviatan> mimecar
<mimecar> con las mismas condiciones te tiene que decir igual en gnome
<mimecar> lxde con compiz activado ?
<leviatan> mimecar,pues va ser que no 66 grados gpu
<leviatan> cuelgo ahora voy a comer , ya buscare la forma de de rebajar esas temperaturas tan altas
<leviatan> mimecar si lxde lo tuve con lxde activado aunque me costo mucho poder usarlo en lxde
<leviatan> lo tuve con compiz activado corrijo
<mrkcc> hola a todos
<esmirlin> alguien conoce algún dock para kde que no necesite de compiz?
<punkmexic> como configuro gdebi para aabrir .deb
<punkmexic> quiero abrir .deb con doble click
<TiMiDo> punkmexic, para intalar debs necesitar hacer sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<punkmexic> quiero usar doble click TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> punkmexic, y como veras si el paquete se intalo bien o mal?
<esmirlin> alguien sabe lo del dock sin compiz para kde
<esmirlin> ?
<mrkcc> mmm
<mrkcc> creo que todo es para compiz
<mrkcc> ademas es la que se usa mas
<TTNK> esmirlin: que es un dock?
<xuzas> un muelle
<TTNK> algo com adesk bar?
<TTNK> xuzas: no es literal el significado en linux o si?
<xuzas> mas o menos
<xuzas> bastante
<esmirlin> TTNK: pues como la barra esta del mac
<mrkcc> bueno se puede pero
<mrkcc> como que es raro hacer eso
<mrkcc> ya que solo es parecedio al mac
<TTNK> yo utilizo adesk bar y alguna vez use   avant window navigator creo que se llama   awn
<esmirlin> si pero usa compiz no? me refiero a una para kubuntu que no use compiz sino kwin u otra cosa...
<xuzas> eso del dock es una chorrada
<TTNK> yo no uso compiz y he manejado cualquiera de esos 2
<TTNK> aunque utilizo mucho mas launchy
<esmirlin> es que gnome tiene metacity que a veces actúa por compiz... pero en kde no existe
<TTNK> utiliza xcompmgr
<Jakeukalane> buenas, alguien utiliza maverick??  se pude cambiar de usuario sin cerrar la sesión??
<TTNK> bueno a comer, vengo luego
<Jakeukalane> y otra pregunta, se puede parar a rm o rmdir un archivo para que elimine las direcciones que se encuentran ahí?
<Tarrasquero> jakeukalane, yo la uso
<Jakeukalane> Tarrasquero, se desde una cuenta de usuario ir a otra sin tener que cerrar la sesión?
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no lo hice nunca
<Tarrasquero> jakeukalane, haz esto → sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> jakeukalane, y despues → login usuario
<Jakeukalane> no será peligroso?
<Jakeukalane> con root?
<Jakeukalane> bueno, lo pruebo, puede que no vuelva en un rato
<Jakeukalane> gracias por la ayuda
<Tarrasquero> no solo te lo pide para poder cambiar de users
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias
<Jakeukalane> :-D
<nacho__> holas
<nacho__> estoy usando el ubuntu 10.4
<nacho__> y actualize el openoffice y me quedo en ingles el menu
<nacho__> tengo la version 3.2
<nacho__> alguien sabe como ponerlo en espaniol_
<nacho__> ?
<nacho__> alguien aqui?
<mama21mama> donde?
<mama21mama> quien anda ahí?
<mama21mama> :| hay alguien?
<mama21mama> pensé que estaba solo :| xD
<mama21mama> |ask nacho__
<mama21mama> !ask nacho__
<kubot> nacho__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mama21mama> yo ando queriendo usar gimp pero seguro alguien te atenderá o no; acordos que esto es a voluntad nadie paga a nadie.
<mama21mama> *acorzaus
<mama21mama> acordate
<andres_> buenas, necesito una ayuda, estoy tratando de encriptar una carpeta
<andres_> me estoy guiando de esta pagina
<andres_> http://www.gra2.com/article.php/20030906212453952
<mama21mama> leiste el manual deencriptacion?
<mama21mama> ese link de que es?
<andres_> para encriptar una carpeta?
<mama21mama> si debes leer primero como regla principal.
<andres_> leer que?
<mama21mama> el manual que va hacer?
<mama21mama> el manual que va hacer!
<andres_> donde lo encuentro?
<andres_> xD
<mama21mama> a gracioso?
<mama21mama> en la ayuda de ubuntu.
<andres_> gracioso quien?
<andres_> perdon perdon, estoy perdido
<mama21mama> mi abuela
<mama21mama> panel de arriba de ubuntu
<andres_> jajajaja
<mama21mama> hay un icono de ayuda.
<mama21mama> mirelo primero.
<nacho__> hola amigos
<andres_> help and support?
<mama21mama> esta gente sobre que no paga quiere todo en bandeja
<mama21mama> :s
<andres_> eso es un si?
<nacho__> quiero cambiar las opciones del grub en el inicio para q inicie windows xp por defecto
<mama21mama> es el dia del informatico aqui estamos de paro.
<nacho__> feliz dia!
<mama21mama> gracias.
<mama21mama> pero solo en una provincia y yo no estoy en ella.
<mama21mama> pero me aderi al paro.-
<nacho__> tendria q editar el grub.cfg ?
<mama21mama> y usted que cree?
<nacho__> q esta en /default/etc
<mama21mama> si va por buen camino.
<mama21mama> mmm
<nacho__> yo creo q si
<mama21mama> miro el google o yahoo o bing antes de venir aqui?
<nacho__> pero no se como q poner en el grub me resultaba mas facil el lilo
<mama21mama> use lo que le guste mas.
<nacho__> si q mire pero no entiendo como funciona el grub
<nacho__> me pone como default una opcion 0 q no me lista en el archivo
<nacho__> ahhhh
<nacho__> tengo q editar el otro archivo tb parece
<nacho__> el /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TiMiDo> sip
<nacho__> :)
<m4v> ese archivo no se edita a mano.
<m4v> nacho__: que quieres hacer?
<nacho__> quiero cambiar la opcion por defecto del grub para q inicie en windows
<nacho__> poner mas tiempo de espera
<m4v> nacho__: eso se edita en /etc/default/grub
<nacho__> m4v estoy leyendo ese archivo pero no lo entiendo
<m4v> en donde dice GRUB_DEFAULT y GRUB_TIMEOUT
<nacho__> si si pero grub?default pone el 0
<m4v> si, sería la primer opción
<nacho__> y no se cual es, no veo las otras opciones para cambiarla
<nacho__> no me las muestra mas abajo
<nacho__> mira
<m4v> podés mirar con "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<m4v> y contas desde arriba, cero es el primero
<nacho__> a ver
<nacho__> este es mi grub.cfg
<nacho__> http://pastebin.com/RjTvi3KA
<m4v> no, ese es tu /etc/default/grub
<nacho__> si si
<nacho__> tienes razon
<m4v> usa el comando grep que te pase antes para ver cual es la línea del windows
<nacho__> ok ahi miro
<m4v> y lo cambiás en el GRUB_DEFAULT
<m4v> después que guardaste el cambio, ejecutas "sudo update-grub" para que se actualize el grub.cfg
<m4v> esa es la forma correcta de modificar el grub.cfg
<nacho__> ok
<leviatan> hola resulta que me acabo de enterar que el controlador nvidia 260... que uso es un beta aun asi, he intentado con i8kfan pero no ha funcionado... conocen uds algun comando, driver o programa para que el sistema reconosca los ventiladores? y asi poder editar q a cierta temperatura el ventilador funcione a maxima potencia y cosas asi....
<andres_> soy muy new, en la ayuda de ubuntu dice que para encriptar una carpeta sigo unos pasos, primero elijo editar -> contraseña y etc, pero donde elijo editar???
<andres_> buenas, alguien ayudando?
<sebikul> andres_, que necesitas?
<andres_>  estoy tratando de encriptar un archivo, me meti por un lado todo largo y fui a preguntar aqui y me dijeron que me lea la ayuda de ubuntu
<andres_> la estoy leyendo y dice que tento que elegir edit -> passport
<andres_> pero donde elijo eso?
<sebikul> aqui tienes un manual de como crear una carpeta encriptada en tu home. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<andres_> esta en ingles, creo que encontre algo mas facil en http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/create-encrypted-files-folders-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat-seahorse/
<andres_> gracias
<andres_> tengo que salir, gracias
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<nacho__> hola amigos
<nacho__> funciono pude editar el grub como yo queria al final
<nacho__> y editar la opcion
<nacho__> por defecto
<nacho__> :)
<m4v> nacho__: :)
<nacho__> ahora me gustaria q el openoffice 3.2 me quede en espaniol ya que tengo el menu en ingles
<nacho__> y lo habia actualizado via internet
<nacho__> alguien sabe q hay q editar para eso?
<sebikul> nacho__, ve a Sistema -> Administracion -> Soporte e idiomas
<sebikul> ahi el sistema buscara que paquetes de idioma faltan
<nery> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar estoy en el samba pero no entiendo en los usuarios porque aparece = nobody, avahi, root, news, como tengo q configurar para compartir carpeta pero q ingresen una contraseña
<nacho__> gracias sebikul
<leviatan> nacho, ve a menu , administracion  ,soporte de idiomas y actualiza  a tu idioma
<nacho__> el problema es que uso el teclado en ingles
<nacho__> porque esta notebook tiene el teclado en ingles
<nacho__> pero ahora pruebo
<sebikul> nacho__, la distribucion del teclado no es lo mismo que el idioma del sistema
<nacho__> si ya veo
<nacho__> por eso ahora pruebo lo q uds me dicen
<nacho__> y les cuento
<sebikul> puedes tener el sistema en español pero la distribucion del teclado como en eeuu
<leviatan> cambia el lenguaje de tu sistema desde soporte de idiomas
<nacho__> si estoy actualizando otras cosas ahora y lo hago
<nacho__> alguien aqui tiene experiencia con TCOS?
<nacho__> clientes delgados q se conecten a un servidor
<kromass> buenas como va?
<leviatan> nacho por cierto cual es la temperatura de tu gpu grafica la mia esta a 67 grados para una barbacoa
<mrkcc> bueno eso si es fatal
<mrkcc> deberias ponerle otro ventilador
<mrkcc> otra cosa ya investigastes cual es lo recomendado para tu gpu  el pagina del fabricante
<leviatan> si porque es ubuntu verda porque en windows no me precisa
<leviatan> verdad
<nacho__> ponle una base para notebook a la tuya abajo y ya
<nacho__> una base con un ventilador
<leviatan> nacho si mi ubuntu fuera un ubunt preinstalado no necesitaria un ventilador accesorio como no me precisa en windows vista
<ivedci891> hola
<nacho__> leviatan a lo mejor tu notebook levanta mucha temperatura
<nacho__> y necesita un ventilador debajo
<ivedci891> aqui ayudan a los recien empezados?
<leviatan> nacho y en windows es diferente?
<nacho__> no leviatan
<sebikul> ivedci891, sip, que necesitas?
<cousteau> ivedci891: yep
<ivedci891> que es leviatan?
<nacho__> si la notebook calienta mucho el problema es fisico
<nacho__> no de software
<nacho__> o sea hard
<leviatan> ived, leviatan es un monstruo marino mitologico
<ivedci891> si, el problema es fisico... bajale la velocidad al cpu, y quita los efectos de escritorio... evita usar constantemente el disco duro y veras que baja la temperatura.
<ivedci891> ah, y ahorraras battery clro!
<leviatan> 65 grados ahora ha bajado algo algo es algo
<ivedci891> jeje
<leviatan> nada tendre que renunciar a ubuntu por precaucion de que no dañe mi sistema por lo demas ubuntu sobresale del saliente con respecto a windows pero no me queda mas remedio
<ivedci891> che tengo ubuntu 10.10, tengo los efectos de escritorio activos, uso audacious amsn pidgin firefox, y si uso el aMule ultimamente se me cuelga la compu...
<ivedci891> recien actualice a ver que onda... pero hace como tres semanas que me pasa..
<ivedci891> y da la casualidad que es cuando está aMule abierto
<sebikul> ivedci891, intenta ejecutar el amule desde la terminal para ver cual es el error
<leviatan> 67grados gpu y subiendo
<ivedci891> pero que? al ejecutar desde la shell me tira los errores de inicio de ejecucion o de todo?
<sebikul> si, por eso
<ivedci891> leviatan: que equipo y sistema y programas usas?
<leviatan> intel centrino duo compiz reducido tan solo a las ventanas gelatinosas + emerald en estos momentos
<leviatan> ived
<leviatan> pare ser que en 67 grados se deteniene la temperatura de mi gpu
<leviatan> parece ser
<ivedci891> intel calienta y punto... pero prueba quitar los efectos compiz
<leviatan> intel calienta y puntu pero con windows mi intel es punto y aparte
<ivedci891> y fijate que en el panel puedes agregar un componente que te permite regular la velocidad del procesador, asi la bajas... ahora te envio imagen del icono...
<leviatan> y  punto
<leviatan> si la tengo a 800 mhz
<cousteau> ¿alguien sabe por qué el update-apt-xapian-index consume TANTO cpu y si se puede reducir?
<ivedci891> costeau: ni idea!
<ivedci891> yo actualizo desde lo predeterminado de ubuntu... solo configuro para actualizacion automatica...
<ivedci891> y enviar informe de uso...
<cousteau> vale, y alguien lo sabe?
<nacho__> alguien de argentina aqui?
<sebikul> cousteau, ese paquete pertenene a xubuntu, podras encontrar mejor ayuda en su canal
<leviatan> ahora me ha bajado no se si al tocar el componente de la velocidad del procesador de 67 grados a 61 ahora a 64 grados
<cousteau> sebikul: te digo yo que no pertenece a xubuntu
<sebikul> sino, puede ser que encuentres un fix aqui. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/363695
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 363695 in apt-xapian-index "update-apt-xapian-index uses too much CPU" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ivedci891> yo me retiro...
<leviatan> es un asco que hp no ofezca los controladores de los ventiladores para linux
<ivedci891> alguien sabe como iniciar una de mis maquinas virtuales al arranque de ubuntu 10.10 con virtualbox?
<mama21mama> andas de suerte
<mama21mama> jo se
<ivedci891> bien!
<mama21mama> antes vivia jose al lado
<mama21mama> ahora no vive mas.
<mama21mama> se mudo.
<mama21mama> :s
<mama21mama> no le habra gustado el barrio.
<ivedci891> no é capito
<mama21mama> jaja
<ivedci891> no os entiendo
<mama21mama> ya te digo si encuentro a ver
<mama21mama> esta en mis feed
<ivedci891> jeje
<mama21mama> ivedci891, http://www.tobauntu.com.ar/2010/06/07/iniciar-virtualbox-como-otra-sesin/
<ivedci891> not found me dice la pagina
<mama21mama> use la cache de google
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<leviatan> ived limpiare como ultimo recurso la pc pero en windows no se da ese problema los ventiladores se activan con frecuencia y regula la temperatura de forma optima
<mama21mama> a lo tengo cacheado en mis feed
<ivedci891> entonces date cuenta que linux lo que esta haciendo es activar los ventiladores solo cuando hace falta... asi te ahorra bateria!
<leviatan> pero yo ahora no uso bateria
<ivedci891> despreocupate... no se dañara tu hardware...
<ivedci891> igual ahorras energia...
<mama21mama> ivedci891, mire http://text0.tk/l/49
<leviatan> gano soportar menos ruido en mayor intervalo de tiempo pero.... hasta  que punto es bueno eso
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-10
<leviatan> ived
<ivedci891> che mama21mama gracias gracias... ya encontre algo en san google..
<mama21mama> ptm
<mama21mama> y por que no busco antes?
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<m4v> mama21mama: baja un cambio con la actitud.
<leviatan> ived, bien limpiare la pc pero no espero gran cosa
<ivedci891> LISTO!!!!   a todos... iniciar una maquina virtual automaticamente: comando a agregar en aplicaciones al inicio: VBoxManage startvm "WinchikitoSp3"
<mama21mama> lol
<mama21mama> tanto lio para el "WinchikitoSp3"
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> jaja
<ivedci891> bueno... che.... lo necesito pal labura...
<mama21mama> me muero haja a
<mama21mama> todo bien
<ivedci891> tengo el auto cad ahí...
<mama21mama> el auto en el garage tenes xD
<leviatan> good night
<ivedci891> no, todavia no me compre auto jejje
<mama21mama> chau leviatan
<ivedci891> AutoCAD es un software de diseño...
<leviatan> mama arrivererchi
<ivedci891> bueno leviatan, tranquilo no se encendera en llamas tu hardware, es linux, sabe lo que hace...
<ivedci891> granjero ??? granjero: ??? que ocurrente!
<granjero> ivedci891, el muerto se rie del degollado
<granjero> =)
<ivedci891> pero yo no me rio! me asombro!... pregunto: vos sos granjero en serio?
<ivedci891> :)
<ivedci891> :_)
<ivedci891> :-)
<granjero> como lo define la real academia no
<ivedci891> hufa!... me tengo que ir a bañar jajaja
<granjero> pero cultivo alguna de mis cosas
<granjero> pero en una ciudad es dificil
<TTNK> hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi ipod classic de 160, meto canciones pero cuando lo desconecto no me aparecen las canciones, recuerdo que recien lo compre tuve que modificar algo, en ese entonces encontre cosas en google, ahora por mas que busco no encuentro, lo mas seguro es que google haya baneado esa informacion para evitar que se utilicen cosas de mac con linux, alguien sabe como puedo solucionar el problema que comente?
<cousteau> TTNK: cómo metes las canciones?
<TTNK> gtkpod
<cousteau> ah, vale... creo que con gtkpod va bien, pero no sé si funciona con los de última gen
<TTNK> yo y alo tenia funcionando bien sin problemas, pero un dia hace como 2 meses se borro todo el contenido y tuve que reiniciarlo, formatee y meti el sistema en win, entonces fue que vi que metia canciones pero no se veian, aparecia como si no hubiera metido nada, luego me acorde que habia tenido que modificar algo la primera vez pero no recorde que, busque y simplemente parece que se trago la tierra las paginas en donde lo encontre
<Paolo_CT> Hola, tengo un problema gigante, trate de copiar una imagen iso usando  dd   y me borro las particiones del disco dura, hay alguna forma de recuperar las particiones?
<Paolo_CT> comando usado:    dd if=/tmp/imagen.iso of=/dev/sdb     pero me mato el sda   la imagen era un iso de windows 7
<TTNK> Paolo_CT: con testdisk creo que se puede
<cousteau> si usaste sdb no debería haber pasado nada a sda, a menos que los confundieras... ¿y para qué querías pasar una imagen iso a un disco duro?
<Paolo_CT> cousteau: Eso es lo raro, lo especifique para sdb   no sda, pero sdb esta intacto y sda no tiene particion
<cousteau> usaste fdisk -l antes para ver qué partición era cuál?
<cousteau> además, no sé para qué sirve copiar una iso a un disco duro (sin particionar)
<Paolo_CT> Si, sda era el disco duro de 160GB y sdb era un pendrive de 4GB, acabo de hacer un sfdisk, y este es el resultado http://paste.ubuntu.com/541688/
<cousteau> Paolo_CT: ni idea, intenta con testdisk, o con RIP Linux
<Paolo_CT> cousteau: OK. probare eso
<Paolo_CT> cousteau: Gracias
<cousteau> pero no sé hasta qué punto se podrá recuperar y cuántos datos se habrán perdido
<cousteau> de todas formas, no tiene sentido copiar una imagen ISO a un disco así, en todo caso usa el Creador de USB de arranque
<QuestionMark> buenas
<QuestionMark> Se me olvidó el comando para conocer la ruta real (/dev/sdaX) de una unidad montada ¿quien me ayuda?
<Paolo_CT> Acabo de usar gpart y me arrojo esto, pero soy muy nuevo en linux para entenderlo http://paste.ubuntu.com/541701/
<Paolo_CT> Ayuda, acobo de usar testdisk y encontro las particiones, ahora me pregunta si deceo escribir, pero no se si esto borrara la informacion existente, que debo hacer
<Paolo_CT> TTNK: Testdisk funciono, encontro las 4 particiones, ahora me pregunta si deceo escribir las particiones a disco, esto no borrara la informacion existente verdad?
<dzup2> TTNK: troll
<TTNK> Paolo_CT: no tiene porque, eso lo que hara es reastaurar la informacion que tenias, bueno eso es lo que deberia hacer
<TTNK> dzup2: que pasa troll
<Paolo_CT> TTNK: Ok, dedos cruzados, me pide reinicir, ufff, esta es la parte extresante
<dzup2> contesta el pv
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<di3gopa> Hola a todos, estoy usando ubuntu 10.10 y tengo un problema que no puedo hacer update de nada (cuando aprieto update no pasa nada) y cuando hago apt-get update para hacer update de los paquetes me sale este error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541695/ gracias!
<m4v> di3gopa: como es tu sources.list? ahí dice que tienes una entrada duplicada
<di3gopa> m4v: gracias por la respuesta, estos son mis sources list -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541704/ no encuentro el duplicado
<hiko_hitokiri> no dice que uno de tu source esta repetido con un ppa
<Paolo_CT> Funciono, recupere mi informacion, gracias a todos los que me ayudaron
<Paolo_CT> Soy Feliz denuevo
<di3gopa> hiko_hitoriki como asi?
<m4v> di3gopa: fijate si hay más sources en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<m4v> capaz que hay alguno ahí que si está duplicado.
<di3gopa> m4v aki hay un cat * de mi /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<di3gopa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541708/
<di3gopa> veo unos duplicados
<di3gopa> al principio
<di3gopa> de drobox
<di3gopa> puede ser eso?
<m4v> di3gopa: si, pueden ser, comentalos con un # adelante
<di3gopa> m4v estaba haciendole cat tambien a los *list.save ahora que si saque solo los que no tenian save no ven anda duplicado
<TTNK> Vsg21: troll
<di3gopa> m4v ya resolví el problema de el duplicado
<di3gopa> pero lo del GPG key como podría resolverlo?
<Vsg21> TTNK: :O
<TrueNhero> que es esto git clone git://github.com/sunng87/Exaile-Soundmenu-Indicator.git
<esmirlin> chicos tengo un gran dilema... hay cosas que me encantan de kde y cosas que me encantan de gnome... y tmb hay cosas que odio de los dos... qué dilema! xD
<esmirlin> alguien de aquí usa kde?
<esmirlin> bueno aparte de eso ... qué consecuencias puedo tener al instalar en la misma distro los dos escritorios¿?
<esmirlin> hola¿? xD
<sansen> esmirlin, yo tengo 3 escritorios actualmente, antes tenía lxde también
<esmirlin> sansen, y no se te mezclan las app y tal?
<sansen> sí, pero uno se acostumbrando
<sansen> ahora de kde he desinstalado la mayoría de las aplicaciones.
<esmirlin> sansen,  pero no hay ninguna consecuencia no¿? quiero decir, cosa que modifiques en un entorno en plan estético (fondo de escritorio, accesos directos y tal...) se mantiene sólo en el escritorio en el que lo haces no¿?
<sansen> Las carpetas son las mismas y los archivos también eso queda todo igual. Pero en tu .home vas a tener la configuracion de KDE y la de GNOME, cada uno con la suya. Por ejemplo el fondo del escritorio no va a ser igual en ambos. Ni el estilo de kwin o metacity, o esas cosas. Pero no se bien a que te refieres con accesos directos.
<sansen> es^
<sansen> esmirlin, ^
<esmirlin> a ver, si yo creo un acceso directo en el escritorio de gnome, se crea tmb en el de kde?
<sansen> probablemente
<esmirlin> una preguntilla que no tiene nada que ver, cuánto dejo de swap teniendo 3 G de ram
<sansen> yo creo que tenía el doble de ram para la swap
<sansen> pero no se
<esmirlin> okis pues muchas gracias tío
<julian2> holaaaaaaaa
<esmirlin> julian2, hola ^^
<julian2> holaaa
<julian2> alguien que haya usado el dnsspoof?
<rolando> en 10 min Empieza ataque a moneybookers
<rolando> canal en vivo de seguimiento de ataque: http://twitcam.livestream.com/2ych2
<rolando> Ataque de Anonymous
<dzup2> eso que
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como booteo un pendrive en virtualbox
<nacho_> buenas noches
<nacho_> estoy usando ubuntu 10.4
<pipo65> hola nacho_
<pipo65> yo tambien
<nacho_> me conviene actualizarme a ubuntu 10.10 ?
<pipo65> la version 10.04 es lts
<pipo65> y por consiguente todabia tiene soporte
<pipo65> yo muno no se en que se diferencian
<nacho_> pero q cambios hay en la 10.10?
<pipo65> yo mucho no se en que se diferencian
<nacho_> bueno
<pipo65> yo uso lubunto
<pipo65> yo uso lubuntu
<pipo65> y cuando instale la 10.10 tube algunos problemitas con la acpi
<pipo65> por eso continuo con la 10.04 hasta q salga la proxima lts
<pipo65> yo ahora quiero saver cuantas makinas virtuales existen para linux
<nacho_> pipo65 eso puedes usarlo con software como vmware
<nacho_> alguien sabe como puedo actualizarme a ubuntu 10.10 sin bajarme el cd?
<pipo65> si pero no la encuentro a esa makina en los repo
<pipo65> nacho_: tienes que modificar el sources.list
<pipo65> nacho_:
<pipo65> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pipo65> cambias el nombre
<pipo65> donde dice lucid pones maverick
<pipo65> guardas el archivo
<nacho_> pipo65 bajatelo de la web sino
<pipo65> estoy en eso
<nacho_> hay alguna forma de instalar el kde usando ubuntu?
<nacho_> pipo65 y una ves q edite el archivo q hago?
<arp-> si
<nacho_> como arp?
<arp-> nacho_: lo bajas de los repositorios
<arp-> empezando por el packete, kde-base
<pipo65> arp-:
<arp-> previamente actualizando tu lista: sudo apt-get update
<pipo65> eeaa
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> como andas
<arp-> hola pipo65
<arp-> luego vas a tener que instalar muchos packetes adicionales nacho_
<arp-> en fin
<nacho_> ok arp
<nacho_> de dond son uds?yo de argentina
<arp-> argentina
<pipo65> yo soy de china
<pipo65> na mentira
<nacho_> jajjaja
<pipo65> de argentina tambien
<arp-> j0
<nacho_> alguien sabe de algo del proyecto OLPC en argentina?
<pipo65> nu se nada
<pipo65> arp-:
<nacho_> es el proyecto similar al uruguayo
<pipo65> sabes como bootear el usb con virtualbox
<arp-> pipo65:
<nacho_> debe decirlo en algun lado pipo65
<pipo65> no
<arp-> para usarl os usb, enes que instalar virtualbox bajandolo dsde su web oficial
<arp-> no de los repositorios por empezar
<arp-> y no se si tiene soporte de boot sobre usb
<pipo65> u
<pipo65> el grub no no toma
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su
<maximiliano> [sudo] password for maximiliano:
<maximiliano> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/2626»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/2626/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/2626/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<pipo65> la makina esta no me deja bootearlo
<arp-> usa una ISO
<arp-> levantala con el mismo virtualbox
<nacho_> mmmm
<nacho_> no encuentro el kde aun
<arp-> jjaja
<pipo65> arp-: pero la idea es q en el cd no me guarda las modificaciones
<arp-> maximiliano:
<nacho_> en el centro de software de ubuntu
<arp-> mal aplicado el parche
<maximiliano> que parche?
<arp-> nacho_: si eso vi
<arp-> maximiliano: el cgroup
<arp-> el error que te da
<maximiliano> y como lo hago entonces?
<arp-> eso es un parche que le metiste
<maximiliano> que puedo hacer arp-?
<arp-> tenes el scrip del parche?
<maximiliano> es que no se parche es?
<arp-> eso desde cuadno te pasa?
<arp-> nacho_: sudo aptitude search kde
<arp-> te va tirar la lista de todos los repos de kde
<pipo65> queres instalar kde
<arp-> si estas en 10.10, primero: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install aptitude
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install kde-base
<nacho_> estoy en 10.4
<arp-> no pipo65
<arp-> ese paquete no esta mas
<arp-> nacho_:
<maximiliano> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> nacho_: sudo aptitude search kde
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<arp-> maximiliano:
<arp-> abri una terminal
<arp-> pone
<maximiliano> ya
<nacho_> bueno ahi empezo a instalarlo
<nacho_> :)
<arp-> sudo nano $HOME/.bashrc
<arp-> o mejor pone
<arp-> sudo gedit $HOME/.bashrc
<arp-> a si no te complicas
<pipo65> arp-: sudo o gksu
<arp-> anda al final de todo dl archivo
<arp-> sudo...
<pipo65> gedit no es grafico
<arp-> si es grafico
<arp-> listo maximiliano '
<arp-> ?
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541728/
<maximiliano> si listo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> um
<arp-> maximiliano:
<arp-> pone
<maximiliano> si
<arp-> sudo gedit $HOME/.profile
<arp-> subilo a pastebin tambien
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541729/
<maximiliano> listo
<maximiliano> arp- ya lo subi
<arp-> no parece estar cargandolo desde los archivos normales que ejecuta bash
<arp-> espera un seg
<archbang> hola
<arp-> maximiliano:
<arp-> cat /etc/bash.bashrc | grep cgroup
<arp-> que sale?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ cat /etc/bash.bashrc | grep cgroup
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$
<arp-> no esta ahi tp
<maximiliano> no sale nada, no se habra nada
<arp-> j0...
<arp-> tenes ubuntu de 64bit?
<maximiliano> si
<arp-> ok
<maximiliano> arp- me gustaría explicarte un poco lo que echo anteriormente
<arp-> ok
<arp-> maximiliano: ?
<maximiliano> resulta que antes tenia otro problema....era que habia perdido los permisos del sudo... ya que me salia el siguiente mensaje sudo : must be setuid root..., pero lo solucione metiendome en modo recovery..... bueno resulta de que me di cuenta que si bien habia obtenido de nuevo el sudo en consola, tenia problemas con las autentificaciones....por ejemplo, no puedo hacer nada en el centro de softeare de ubuntu por que me pide autenticarme y no me dej
<maximiliano> a, además que no puedo entrar a la carpeta /usr/bin/ y además que he intentado borrar algunos grupos y tampoco el sistema me deja,.... por último tambien logré entrar a la synaptic que antes no pdia
<maximiliano> no sé si eso influye de algo que ahora me aparezca las cosas que me salen cuando quiero entrar como root
<arp-> que lio...
<arp-> si alterastes los permisos de muchas cosas del sistema
<arp-> es un lio arreglarlo
<arp-> el camino mas facil a eso es, reinstalar
<arp-> pipo65:
<maximiliano> mm . es justamente lo que estoy evitando
<pipo65> arp-:
<pipo65> hablando de permisos
<pipo65> cree el grupo vboxusers
<maximiliano> pero arp-  si no vislumbras otra solución, no te preocupes....
<pipo65> arp-:
<pipo65> estas
<arp-> si
<pipo65> me decias
<arp-> que te leia
<pipo65> q me leias??
<arp-> 00:50 < pipo65> arp-:
<arp-> 00:50 < pipo65> hablando de permisos
<arp-> 00:50 < pipo65> cree el grupo vboxusers
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> eso hice
<arp-> ok
<pipo65> pero tu me llamastes antes
<arp-> um, caps le erre de nick
<arp-> ok
<pipo65> aa ta bien
<arp-> vos usas ubuntu?
<pipo65> yo
<pipo65> ??
<arp-> se
<pipo65> lubuntu
<pipo65> por
<arp-> 64bit?
<pipo65> soy como de la familia
<pipo65> no 32
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no para saber
<pipo65> anda bien
<pipo65> lubuntu
<pipo65> :)
<pipo65> lo q pasa es q instale slax en mi pendrive sony de 1 gb
<pipo65> y en las makinas q pueden bootear de usb-hdd
<pipo65> anda joya
<pipo65> pero en esta no se puede arrancar de el usb
<pipo65> por eso es q trate de hacer q el grub booteara como si se tratase de otro disco mas
<pipo65> pero ni se entero q existe el pen
<pipo65> por eso estoy tratando ton virtualbox
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/web/20040617233009/http://www.gnome-look.org/
<maximiliano> alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto?
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo su
<maximiliano> [sudo] password for maximiliano:
<maximiliano> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/4100»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4100/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4100/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<archbang> a
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/web/19980111052533/http://gimp.org/
<pipo65> maximiliano: tu contraseña es la misma q de root
<maximiliano> pipo65: si creo :S
<pipo65> maximiliano: has esto
<pipo65> primero sudo su
<pipo65> pones tu contraseña
<pipo65> despues pones
<pipo65> passwd
<pipo65> y le pones la contraseña nueva
<pipo65> despues
<pipo65> solo pones
<pipo65> su
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> root@maximiliano-laptop:/home/maximiliano# su
<maximiliano> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/4359»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4359/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4359/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<arp-> maximiliano:
<arp-> disculapme  no lei que estabas logueando como root
<arp-> pone
<pipo65> falto q ponga el exit
<arp-> sudo gedit /root/.bashrc
<archbang> cual esel comando para cambiar de pantalla???? me refiero el q tira la tecla Fn+cambiar pantalla en los notebooks
<pipo65> en la mia fn f5
<archbang> pero el cpmando?
<archbang> export display ... bla bla bla??
<maximiliano> arp -http://paste.ubuntu.com/541737/
<arp-> bien
<arp-> maximiliano: anda al final del archivo
<maximiliano> pipo 65 : maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ su
<maximiliano> Contraseña:
<maximiliano> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/cgroup/cpu/user/4534»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4534/tasks: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> bash: /cgroup/cpu/user/4534/notify_on_release: No existe el archivo o directorio
<maximiliano> root@maximiliano-laptop:/home/maximiliano#
<arp-> y borra estas lineas:
<archbang> WTFFFF
<archbang> pastein
<archbang> pastebin
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/web/19980111052533/http://gimp.org/
<arp-> if [ "$PS1" ] ; then
<arp-> mkdir -m 0700 /cgroup/cpu/user/$$
<arp-> echo $$ > /cgroup/cpu/user/$$/tasks
<arp-> echo "1" > /cgroup/cpu/user/$$/notify_on_release
<arp-> fi
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<archbang> http://web.archive.org/
<pipo65> archbang: no hagas flood
<arp-> maximiliano: pudiste?
<maximiliano> si!!
<archbang> flood?? (halo?)
<arp-> salva el archivo
<maximiliano> y resultó!!
<archbang> flood?? (halo?)
<arp-> claro...
<maximiliano> ahora entoro nada pasa!
<maximiliano> pero...
<arp-> xD
<maximiliano> aun sigo teniendo fallos de autentificación :(
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> ...
<maximiliano> arp, te pasaste muy amable por tu solucion..
<arp-> que error da?
<maximiliano> mira la verdad es que es super extraño, por que por ejemplo mediante el centro de software de ubuntu quiero instalar o bien desintalar cualquier cosa, me tira un cuado en donde dice fallo de autentificación y luego se cierra...
<arp-> um
<arp-> abrilo como administrador
<maximiliano> como?
<arp-> o volve a intentar usar el synaptic
<arp-> a ver
<maximiliano> si
<maximiliano> puedo entrar a synactic
<maximiliano> synaptic
<soup_> hola kien sabe de este problemita? tengo una mini laptop y todo lo que sea blanco se ve color amarillo hasta en el bios
<arp-> se te habra jodido 1 color
<arp-> :P
<soup_> pero solo ese color
<archbang> soup busca jscreenfix
<arp-> revisa el biOS
<arp-> si no tiene alguna opcion rara para el color
<soup_> es decir, si s blanco 00000 se ve amarillo si es blanco 00001 se ve normal
<soup_> ya revise :S y nada
<archbang> http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php
<arp-> raro....
<archbang> soup_ http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php
<arp-> interesante solucion
<soup_> gracias men
<archbang> dnada
<maximiliano> arp- que pasa si desintalo e instalo el centro de software de Ubuntu?
<maximiliano> no habrá problemas?
<arp-> no sep
<arp-> nunca probe
<arp-> me voy llendo
<maximiliano> bueno, que estés muy bien gracias por todo..
<maximiliano> adios
<arp-> okas, suerte
<pipo65> arp-: para instalar el virtualbox q esta en su sitio tengo q desinstalar el q tengo
<archbang> maximiliano sudo /usr/bin/software-center
<arp-> si
<maximiliano>  desintalé el centro de software de ubuntu.. y ahora no me quiere instalar...
<pipo65> arp-: 193 kbps te parese buena velocidad de descarga
<maximiliano> :O!
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install software-center
<maximiliano> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<maximiliano> Creando árbol de dependencias
<maximiliano> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<maximiliano> Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes NUEVOS:
<pipo65> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<archbang> maximiliano !paste
<pipo65> !paste maximiliano
<kubot> maximiliano: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pipo65> archbang: te gusto asi
<pipo65> :p
<archbang> jajajaj si, gracias pipo
<pipo65> estaba mirando el gag
<pipo65> alguien lo conoce
<archbang> gag?
<pipo65> gestor de arranque grafico
<archbang> grub?
<pipo65> nop
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541739/
<pipo65> este se carga desde un disquette
<pipo65> y al pareser soporta todo
<archbang> aaaa ok
<archbang> y usb?
<pipo65> en eso estoy archbang
<archbang> ok
<pipo65> es q no puedo encontrar la descarga en el sistio
<pipo65> sitio
<arp-> http://twitcam.livestream.com/2ych2
<arp-> jajaja
<arp-> estan atacando en vivo
<mama21mama> quei  arp- ?
<arp-> estan bajando sitios x la protesta
<archbang> maximiliano sudo apt-get -f install
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541742/
<archbang> maximiliano sudo dpkg --configure -a
<archbang> maximiliano sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$
<archbang> maximiliano sudo dpkg --configure -aahora instala el CDS
<archbang> perdon
<archbang> maximiliano ahora instala el CDS
<archbang> centro de software
<maximiliano> me sale el mismo error..
<maximiliano> termina diciendo
<archbang> mmm
<maximiliano> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<maximiliano>  error de sintaxis: «mlocate» es un grupo desconocido para el archivo statoverride
<maximiliano> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<dzup2> maximiliano: el hombre sin grub2 :p
<maximiliano> jajaj
<pipo65> dzup2: para q es el grub2
<maximiliano> hola dzup, te cuento que he avanzado y ya tengo todo eso..
<dzup2> es el bootloader
<dzup2> el que carga antes de cargar el sistema operativo X
<maximiliano> dzup2 tenía que apretar "shift" nada más!
<dzup2> osea BIOS entrega poder al primer sectore del discxo ahi esta el mbr y corre el programita ese, el bootloader y este a su vez corre el sistema oerativo que quieras usar
<dzup2> maximiliano: eso ya quedo resuelto entonces?
<archbang> maximiliano antes de ejecutar est averigua que es el paquete mlocate y que hace: sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocate
<maximiliano> si, ahora estoy solucionando otras cosas..por ejemplo ahora no puedo instalar el centro de software de ubuntu, lo habia desintalado por que tenia problemas para autentificarme...
<maximiliano> pero por ejemplo ya tengo la posibilida de estar como ROOT y de entrar a SYNAPTIC
<maximiliano> archbang: ejecuto sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocate
<dzup2> mlocate lo actualiza asi, mas facil (creo) : sudo updatedb
<archbang> maximiliano solo si sabes lo que es y lo que hace
<dzup2> oh pero aun no lo tiene instalado= bueno ignorame heh
<maximiliano> no la verdad que no lo sé...
<archbang> si tienes respaldo de tus datos y tu configuracion, lo podrias hacer
<archbang> parece qu
<archbang> es importante del sistema
<archbang> maximiliano http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mlocate
<soup_> <archbang> no me funciono :s
<archbang> :S
<soup_> no son los pixeles
<archbang> voy a ver q puede ser
<soup_> pero entiendes lo k kiero decir?
<archbang> o puede ser problema de conexion de los "cables"
<archbang> si
<soup_> es una laptop
<soup_> y eso pense
<soup_> :S
<maximiliano> trataré de instalar mlocate mediante sinaptic
<archbang> ok
<archbang> d q coolor se ve?
<pipo65> si dice verde es linuxmint
<archbang> jajaa
<pipo65> chiste malo
<archbang> si dice caca es uuntu 9.04
<maximiliano> puff tampoco puedo, ni por synaptic ni por consola
<maximiliano> :S
<soup_> todo lo que es blanco 00000 se ve amarillo
<soup_> hasta dentro del bios
<maximiliano> y en SYNAPTIC, me salia que no lo tenia instalado
<archbang> ok
<soup_> TODO :s
<pipo65> soup_: es un problema de hard
<archbang> maximiliano si tienes respaldo de tus datos, ejecuta el comando
<pipo65> soup_: es un aportatil
<pipo65> puedes probar bajarle el brillo
<pipo65> con la tecla fn y las q correspondad en tu equipo a el brillo
<soup_> ya trate :S
<archbang> soup_ puedes despedirte de la pantalla QDEP
<maximiliano> que comando archbang¡
<soup_> como haci un problema de hard?
<archbang> mA sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocat
<archbang> maximiliano sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocat
<pipo65> updatedb.mlocate
<archbang> maximiliano sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocate
<pipo65> sudo updatedbmlocate
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -P mlocate
<maximiliano> dpkg: aviso: ignorando solicitud de eliminar mlocate, ya que no está instalado
<pipo65> sudo updatedb.mlocate
<archbang> pipo65 para que?
<pipo65> dice q no encuentra a mlocate
<pipo65> pues q upgrade
<archbang> ok
<pipo65> e
<archbang> e
<archbang> e
<archbang> maximiliano sudo updatedb.mlocate
<ivedci89> jo
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ sudo updatedb.mlocate
<maximiliano> sudo: updatedb.mlocate: command not found
<archbang> mmmmm
<archbang> probaste con aptitude en vez de apt-get
<archbang> ??
<archbang> maximiliano probaste con aptitude en vez de apt-get
<archbang> ??
<maximiliano> nop
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install mlocate --fix-missing
<maximiliano> ahora lo hare
<archbang> maximiliano escucha a pipo65tambien
<archbang> maximiliano escucha a pipo65 tambien
<maximiliano> si
<maximiliano> hago las dos cosas..
<pipo65> es complicado escribir y escuchar
<maximiliano> por lo que me dijo pipo65; me sale, dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<maximiliano>  error de sintaxis: «mlocate» es un grupo desconocido para el archivo statoverride
<maximiliano> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<maximiliano> el mismo error
<pipo65> deberias de probar knoppix 6.2.1
<maximiliano> y mediante aptitude
<pipo65> y por q no borras el cache
<pipo65> apt-cache creo q era
<archbang> deberias instalar ubuntu y luego de tenerlo todo configurado hadcer un remastersys
<maximiliano> Necesito descargar 0B/57,0kB de archivos. Después de desempaquetar se usarán 586kB.
<maximiliano> dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<maximiliano>  error de sintaxis: «mlocate» es un grupo desconocido para el archivo statoverride
<maximiliano> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<maximiliano> Un paquete no se pudo instalar. Intentado recuperarse:
<archbang> maximiliano !paste
<archbang> !paste maximiliano again
<archbang> !paste maximiliano
<kubot> maximiliano: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<archbang> lol
<archbang> baneado por 2minutos
<archbang> maximiliano lee la ultima linea de este post http://www.espaciolinux.com/foros//viewtopic.php?t=46518
<archbang> coment
<pipo65> archbang: saves algo de virtualbox
<archbang> mmmm algo pero poco
<pipo65> como cargo mi usb
<archbang> tienesel virtualbox OSE??
<pipo65> tenia ese
<intructor> buenas noches, soy docente de un colegio y por falta de recursos y poe comodidad queremos hacer el cambio a ubuntu, tengo algunos conocimientos en la terminal y en algunos aplicativos, pero quiero que para los muchachos sea faciel el cambio, ¿que me recomiendan en cuanto a efectos visuales corresponde??
<pipo65> pero lo desistale para instalar el de la pag
<pipo65> el 3.2
<pipo65> pero resulta q no carga
<archbang> ok pipot digo altiro
<pipo65> tendre q reinicar
<archbang> noo
<archbang> instructor, pinguyos, es mas facil que ubuntu
<pipo65> tendre q desinstalar el 3.2 y volver al ose
<archbang> no pipo65
<pipo65> y entonces
<archbang> el ose no reconoce usb
<pipo65> no
<archbang> espera
<pipo65> y el 3.2 lo instale asi
<pipo65> dpkg -i archivo.deb
<pipo65> es el q baje
<pipo65> de es mas me hace todo el proseso de instalacion
<pipo65> dice q esta instalado
<pipo65> pero cuando voy a ejecutar virtualbox
<archbang> ok en todo caso es mejor instalarlo desde repos
<pipo65> me dice q no lo esta
<m4v> intructor: efectos? los que ya tiene ubuntu por defecto.
<pipo65> es q el 3.2 no esta en los repositorios
<pipo65> y supuestamente ese es el q si toma los usb
<archbang> si esta, yo lo instale desde el ppa de vbox
<maximiliano> archbang, pipo65....logré instalar el centro de sofware de ubuntu, pero aún tengo problemas con la autentificación.. como le hago llegar un pantallazo?
<intructor> m4v: me refiero en cuanto a apariencia e iconos y todo eso
<archbang> maximiliano sudo /usr/bin/software-center
<pipo65> archbang: mejor
<pipo65> gksu /usr/bin/software-center
<archbang> instructor, pinguyos, es mas facil que ubuntu y tiene iconos y efectos 3d coverflow en las carpetas estilo mac os x
<archbang> ok pipo
<maximiliano> me abre el centro de sofware
<maximiliano> con los dos comandos..
<m4v> intructor: no sabría decirte que es lo mejor, no hay una version que sea similar al windows si es a lo que te refieres con "hacer fácil el cambio"
<pipo65> m4v: loculinux
<archbang> pipo65 copy paste
<archbang> Muy importante lo que dice leosr, tenes que estar en el grupo vboxusers. Anda a Sistema > Administración >Usuarios y grupos luego apreta sobre las llaves que aparecen para poder realizar los cambios, pone tu clave y dale [Enter]. Despues anda a Gestionar grupos y busca el grupo llamado vboxusers (que esta casi al fondo) apreta sobre el y loego sobre propiedades. Una vez que se abre la ventana de propiedades tilda tu usuario como perteneciente a ese
<archbang>  grupo. Cerra todo y despues proba que onda.
<pipo65> loculinux.org
<m4v> pipo65: y que es?
<intructor> m4v: al decir facil no me refiero a que tiene que ser una apariencia identica a windows no solo que los niños y muchachos no se pierdan
<maximiliano> lo que si me salio esto por la terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/541749/
<m4v> pipo65: aah, no recomiendes distros que después no podemos soportar aquí :/
<archbang> instructor si no sabes nadade linux lo mejor en linux mint o pinguy os, pero si sabes algo de terminal lo mejor es ubuntu
<pipo65> m4v: esta basada en ubuntu
<archbang> pipo65 esto es para vbox copy paste
<archbang> Muy importante lo que dice leosr, tenes que estar en el grupo vboxusers. Anda a Sistema > Administración >Usuarios y grupos luego apreta sobre las llaves que aparecen para poder realizar los cambios, pone tu clave y dale [Enter]. Despues anda a Gestionar grupos y busca el grupo llamado vboxusers (que esta casi al fondo) apreta sobre el y loego sobre propiedades. Una vez que se abre la ventana de propiedades tilda tu usuario como perteneciente a ese
<archbang>  grupo. Cerra todo y despues proba que onda.
<m4v> pipo65: si, porque en #debian dan soporte de ubuntu. Hay cientos de distros basados en Ubuntu y no las podemos soportar simplemente porque no sabemos que es lo que son.
<archbang> m4v cada uno usa el canal de su distro
<pipo65> archbang: no todas las distros tienen canal
<archbang> m4v no critiques mi nickname
<m4v> intructor: me parece que lo mejor es usar el estilo que usa ubuntu por defecto.
<maximiliano> archbang, pipo65,  lo que si me salio esto por la terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/541749/
<m4v> archbang: perdón?
<archbang> m4v era porsiacaso jejeje
<intructor> m4v: parce que no me has entendido, no quiero cambiarle de apariencia, solo quiero que cuando lo vean no se asusten
<archbang> maximiliano ahi si que no se
<archbang> maximiliano sorry
<maximiliano> no te preocupes... muchas gracias por tu ayuda....;), seguiré preguntando
<archbang> maximiliano yo creo q lo mejor es reinstalar y hacer un remastersys cuando tengas todo listo
<xangua> intructor: y por qué se iban a asustar¿ el tema por defecto de ubuntu es muy bonito
<xangua> intructor: hay muchos temas en la página de Gnome Look
<xangua> !apariencia
<kubot> El facto !apariencia no existe.
<xangua> mmmm :S
<m4v> archbang: hasee, ya olvidaste la charla que tuve con vos por privado? por favor no me hagas más problemas.
<archbang> jajaja fail
<intructor> xangua: si claro, pero ten en cuenta que son desde niños hasta los mas avanzados en el colegio
<maximiliano> archbang: eso de reinstalar es eso de formatear?, y que es remastersys???
<archbang> jajajabot fail
<pipo65> !xangua
<kubot> El facto !xangua no existe.
<m4v> intructor: no creo que haya alguna forma de lograr lo que pretendes (no sabría como)
<maximiliano> alguien me ayuda, no puedo entrar a la carptea /usr/bin...
<pipo65> maximiliano:
<pipo65> cd ..
<pipo65> cd ..
<pipo65> cd usr
<pipo65> cd bin
<pipo65> ls
<pipo65> donde estas
<pipo65> ??
<m4v> pipo65: ..te va a mutear el bot.
<dzup2> pipo65: para que tanto ...heh. solo cd /usr/bin
<pipo65> si estas en /
<pipo65> pero si estas en /home/usuario
<maximiliano> pipo65: lo hice y me salio una serie de archivos, es decir pude entrar, pero cuando lo quiero realizar mediante el disco, es decir abiendo las carpetas no puedo
<dzup2> no importa, cd /usr/src
<maximiliano> dzup2: por que src?
<maximiliano> no puedo ingresar a /usr/bin/
<dzup2> no importa, cd /usr/usr   <---lol perdon
<dzup2> bueno cero y van 2, cd /usr/bin
<maximiliano> si estoy ahí
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:/usr/bin$
<dzup2> y cual es su problema del dia de hoy mr. maximiliano
<maximiliano> que no puedo ingresar a la carpeta /usr/bin    manualmente
<maximiliano> se cierra inesperadamente..
<dzup2> desde consola?
<dzup2> o grafico
<maximiliano> jaja, si pareciera que no acaban, pero es que no sé por que desde que tengo Ubuntu, no toda ha marchado como quiero..
<maximiliano> :S
<maximiliano> mm si, por consola puedo..
<maximiliano> pero no puedo hacerlo asi como siempre
<maximiliano> no sé como explicarlo.... cuando vas entrando haciendo "click", como se diría?
<xangua> maximiliano: o podrías no andar modificando los permisos :S ese parece es tu problema, me equivoco¿
<dzup2> esque mire: gksu nautilus /usr/bin       <--pruebe asi
<dzup2> y si usted tiene un relajo de permisos don maximiliano   ...desde hace 3 dias que lo veo heh, pero vaya ya son menos creo
<maximiliano> xangua, la verdad es que no yo andar por esos lados, como para haber modificado las carpetas, en todo caso, aún así me mantengo en Ubuntu si es que tubiera que formatear, es más me gustaría un día entrar en el mundo de Debian,..
<maximiliano> jjaja si dzup2, he podido avanzar...peero son detalles que no sé por que se están dando...
<maximiliano> :S
<dzup2> maximiliano: yo que tu, copiaba mi $HOME y archivos importantes en un USB y reinstalaba tu ubuntu
<maximiliano> dzup2; sabes intenté  gksu nautilus /usr/bin, y se abrió y cerró altiro..
<dzup2> para que se complica tanto
<intructor> por que en el ubuntu 10.04 podia ver cuanto porcentaje tenia de carga y en el 10.10 aparece estimando?
<maximiliano> crees que me estoy complicando mucho?, no sería mejor tratar solucionarlos?, no lo sé solo pregunto..
<dzup2> maximiliano: es logico que usted movio los permisos con un chmod -R algo   ...pues desde antier sus permisos segun mire estan muy mal
<m4v> maximiliano: tenés los permisos completamente rotos
<m4v> maximiliano: arreglar eso no es sencillo, mucho menos remotamente
<maximiliano> bueno ok, si ya está el diagnosticos, estonces el único tratamiento es reinstalar?
<dzup2> maximiliano: haga eso, copie su $HOME a un usb y reinstale ubuntu, copie su home de nuevo y ya, esa es una solucion "rapida"
<maximiliano> copiar el home?
<dzup2> maximiliano: esque ya llevas la semana arreglando permisos heh
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> escriba asi
<m4v> maximiliano: reinstalar es lo más fácil, no estamos hace rato con este problema?
<dzup2> cd
<m4v> maximiliano: hace 2 días tuvimos que arreglar el sudo
<maximiliano> pero lo logramos..
<maximiliano> :)
<m4v> maximiliano: si, y ahora tenemos que hacer lo mismo por cada uno de los archivos que hay en tu pc con los permisos mal.
<maximiliano> si me dicen como, yo lo hago de verdad...
<maximiliano> es que evito por ahora hacer lo de formatear, por qe no tengo respaldar mir archivos eso es todo..
<maximiliano> además que no sabia que si copio todo el home y despues lo pego, todo queda igual
<m4v> maximiliano: el /usr/bin estaba andando hace 2 días
<m4v> maximiliano: y ahora no. Algo estás haciendo para que queden mal los permisos.
<maximiliano> no he podido entrar hace rato.
<m4v> maximiliano: y como logramos arreglar el sudo si no podías entrar al /usr/bin?
<maximiliano> pero si puedo entrar por la terminal, la cosa es que no puedo entrar manualmente
<m4v> maximiliano: reinstala. estas haciendo perder el tiempo tuyo y de todos.
<m4v> cual es la diferencia entre "manualmente" y la terminal?
<maximiliano> bueno no sé como explicar cuando quieres entrar a una carpeta haciendo los dobles "click"
<maximiliano> no sé como decir eso..
<maximiliano> cuando te cambias de directorio, pero por las ventanas
<m4v> maximiliano: acabo de mirar los logs, tenías bien los permisos del /usr/bin
<m4v> no se porque no puede entrar con el nautilus
<m4v> probablemente sea señal que hay algo más que este mal aparte de los permisos
<pipo65> archbang:
<m4v> realmente no sabés que fué lo que hiciste antes de que esto pasara? no es algo que ocurre por si solo
<pipo65> ya encontre por q no aparecia virtualbox
<m4v> maximiliano: ^
<maximiliano> quizas tratar de instalar un programa que nunca me resultó, pero nunca tuve que ver algo por los permisos
<pipo65> por q no es virtualbox
<pipo65> es Visrtualbox
<pipo65> Virtualbox
<pipo65> en linux la v de la V hacen una gran diferencia
<dzup2> cd; tar -cf TuCarpeta.tar /home/TUHOME/ | ls *TUHOME*; cp TuCarpeta.tar a/tu/usb; reinstala
<maximiliano> pipo 65: leia eso de las mayúsculas por que como linux está basado en un sistema UNIX, aunque no tengo idea lo que es UNIX
<pipo65> ya una ves me paso
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<pipo65> /etc/X11/xorg.conf no es lo mismo q /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<maximiliano> aa claro.. me imagino que por eso tenias problemas
<pipo65> cada ves q escribes la direccion dentro de la consola tienes q ser presiso
<pipo65> pues si no como q te lleba a ningun lado
<maximiliano> aa si ... eso te lo da la experiencia..
<pipo65> y linux vendria a ser el codigo unix reescrito
<pipo65> q no tiene nada q ver con el codigo davinci
<maximiliano> jajaj ok
<pipo65> la vistes a la pelicula
<pipo65> yo la vi 2 veces la segunda no la entendi
<dzup2> !offtopic
<maximiliano> kakaka estás como el viejo viteh
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<pipo65> dzup2: sos amigo de m4v
<pipo65> jajaj
<dzup2> no se crean! , que siga la fiesta!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<pipo65> che quien es netsplit
 * dzup2 saca la botella de tequila!
<pipo65> me aparecio en rojo aca
<pipo65> con barios nicks pegados
<pipo65> es como el demonio q se los biene a llevar
<dzup2> netsplit es cuando se ....sepa que sera pero creo que se cortan los servidores freenode y la red se divide
<dzup2> por eso vez mucha gente que salio
<pipo65> se los llevo mandinga
<dzup2> ellas tambien veran que tu saliste y diran lo mismo de ti
<pipo65> digamos q arp- se fue al mas alla
<pipo65> dzup2: se plural di ellos
<dzup2> pero al rato que los 2 servidores de irc de freenode se conecten nuevamente veras los mismos tipos haciendo /join al canal :p
<pipo65> arp-: volvistes
<pipo65> del mas alla
<pipo65> sos el elejido
<pipo65> vistes a la matrix
<pipo65> ovio q tambien estan los q hacen caso omiso de la netsplit
<pipo65> no se por q suena a postre
<pipo65> dzup2: tu sabes como aberiguo q compilador tengo
<pipo65> una ves vi en una pag un comando q decia si tenia todo para compila
<pipo65> pero no me lo recuerdo
<maximiliano> una última cosa, antes de no seguir molestando por acá... se pueden reestablecer los permisos, mediante los grupos?
<iubu> alguien sabe como me concto a red latina?
<intructor> como instalo un tema gdm?
 * yarol todo esta silencioso xD
<Nobue> Buenas
<Nobue> ¿Alguien por aqui?
<malpa> Hola.
<Killman> hi
<Killman> hay alguna forma de ponerle notificaciones a irssi?
<hunk> buenas noches a todos
<hunk> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu y parece ser que es por la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<hunk> alguien podria ayudarm?
<hunk> el problema es que cuando intento ver videos de youtube y esos sitios, la maquina simplemente se queda pasmada
<hunk> ni siquiera puede matarlo desde consola
<hunk> y ya cambio el flashplugin a ver si era eso y tampoco
<hunk> y todo empezo desde que en una actualizacion al poner modprobe ndiswrapper aparece este mensaje: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<hunk> alguien tiene alguna idea de que podria ser?
<Ketzal> ¿Alguien se apunta conmigo a crear una nueva pequeña comunidad de personas con ganas de aprender y compartir conocimientos sobre todos o varios aspectos de la informatica (Gnu/linux, programacion, seguridad...)
<Ketzal> una comunidad donde el unico requisito para formar parte sea querer aprender, indiferentemente del nivel de conocimientos actual
<lanber> alguien controla openoffice calc?
<lanber> se puede rellenar una serie de datos en calc sin selecionar celdas?
<dannyLopez> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<leviatan> hola tenia problemas con las altas temperaturas que alcanzaba la gpu en mi ordenador con ubuntu a unos 67 grados, ahora acabo de cambiar el plan de energia o rendimiento en ubuntu de on deman 800mhz a 2ghz y ahora por fin si regula perfectamente como en windows la temperatura de mi gpu grafica pero necesito comandos para que el nuevo plan de rendimiento se quede fijo o salvado cada vez que arranque la pc
 * xoan buenas
<leviatan> xoan estoy en linea sabes algo sobre mi problema?
 * dannyLopez duerme
<xoan> leviatan: cómo cambiaste el "plan de energía"?
<leviatan> xoan desde la miniaplicaciones de la barra de gnome ç
<xoan> y cuando inicias no lo mantiene?
<leviatan> no
<leviatan> por eso pido ayuda
<leviatan> se queda a 800 mhz ondemand
<leviatan> tengo la barra de la gpu en color naranja a 54 grados y se controla muy bien la temperatura a 2ghz
<leviatan> xoan
<xoan> leviatan: no sé
<leviatan> ahora a 52 grados pero no se como ponerla por defecto
<leviatan> xoan
<filosrv> que se necesita para migrar un servidor web a parte de mysql, apache, las bases de datos, y los archivos de la pagina?
<xoan> filosrv: si los archivos de la página requieren algún tipo de intérprete en el lado del servidor, pues ese intérprete
<filosrv> xoan: y como puedo saber que pueden necesitar?
<xoan> filosrv: normalmente por la extensión de los ficheros, aunque lo mejor es mirarlos por dentro
<leviatan> probare a  ir al gestor de energia y guardar las preferencias de energia a ver si asi funcionara y se quedara a 2ghz
<leviatan> xoan
<xoan> index.php (usa PHP), index.asp (usa ASP), index.loquesea (usa LOQUESEA)
<xoan> leviatan: ya te dije antes que "no sé"
<filosrv> xoan: no molesto mas, simplemente saber que problemas de seguridad podría tener si instalo solo apache y mysql con las extensiones necesarias?
<xoan> filosrv: supongo que ninguno...
<filosrv> xoan:ahora si ultima pregunta, sabes que permisos debería darle a la carpeta que aloja las webs en apache?
<xoan> filosrv: por cierto, nunca es una molestia :)
<xoan> depende de lo que quieras hacer... si necesitan permisos de escritura (para subir ficheros, por ejemplo) o si sólo necesitan de lectura
<xoan> en todo caso, el propietario debería ser el mismo que ejecuta apache
<xoan> o por lo menos el grupo, y modificar sólo los permisos del grupo
<filosrv> lo que quiero es poder migrar la web a la carpeta de apache
<filosrv> solo con un usuario
<filosrv> y que los demas puedan leer
<xoan> filosrv: pero es que depende de lo que requiera la web
<xoan> se suben ficheros?
<xoan> entonces necesitas ecribir
<leviatan> xoan acabo de reiniciar y finalmente ha funcionado se mantiene a 2ghz y con buen control de la temperatura de la gpu grafica de nvidia
<filosrv> pero un chmod 777 /var/www
<xoan> si el usuario que ejecuta apache es, y lo es por norma general, www-data, entonces /var/www deberíapertenecer a www-data
<filosrv> es muy peligroso no?
<xoan> filosrv: no es que sea peligroso, es que simplemente no es necesario
<filosrv> mmm asi que deberia crear otro usuario llamado www-data
<dzup> chmod 777 no es peligroso, es peligrosisimo
<xoan> sólo deberías usar 777 en caso de que los directorios y ficheros perteneciesen a otro usuario, como root, y necesitases escribir dentro de esos directoriso
<filosrv> y darle permisos de escritura
<filosrv> y a los demas darle solo lectura?
<xoan> filosrv: cuando instalas apache, automáticamente se crea ese usuario
<xoan> es un usuario del sistema
<xoan> y apache lo arranca él
<xoan> dzup: depende de dónde se use
<filosrv> oh eso no lo sabia
<filosrv> dzup: gracias
<dzup> xoan: donde se use, es tonto  poner un chmod 777 y mas en internet
<filosrv> y el usuario www-data que password tiene por defecto?
<xoan> por eso dije que lo lógico es usar los permnisos de grupo, o directamente hacer propietario de los directorios a www-data
<filosrv> por que estoy intentando hacer un su y no me pide password que no es la de root
<dzup> no tiene, ni tiene shell
<xoan> filosrv: no tiene contraseña
<xoan> es un usuario de sistema
<filosrv> madre mia que cacao
<dzup> cat /etc/passwd|grep www.data
<dzup> si tiene /bin/sh perdon
<dzup> entonces sudo su www-data :)\
<xoan> pero vamos, que no lo necesitas para nada
<dzup> o mas bien su www-data sin sudo?
<xoan> filosrv: piensa en www-data como un usuario que sólo ejecuta una cosa: apache
<filosrv> dzup: es lo que hago su www-data
<xoan> y todo lo que lepidas a apache, lo ejecuta él a traves del servidor
<filosrv> xoan: pero en ese caso ya va bien que lo lleve un usuario aparte. Desconocia que apache lo instalaba
<xoan> el ejemplo más claro es subir un fichero a través de un formulario en PHP
<xoan> filosrv: apache no lo instala
<xoan> lo hace el gestor de paquetes
<xoan> si instalas apache desde el código fuente, entonces sí que tienes que crear el usuario, supongo
<filosrv> bueno lo hace el gestor de paquetes al instalar apache no?
<hashashin> nos dias
<dzup> filosrv:  segun vi y probe aqui: sudo su www-data
<filosrv> ehh ahora si
<dzup> y si va al usuario y si das cd solo te pone en /var/www como $HOMR
<dzup> $ cd
<dzup> $ pwd
<dzup> /var/www
<filosrv> pero desde este usuario no puedo hacer nada que requiera privilegios verdad?
<dzup> $ whoami
<dzup> www-data
<xoan> filosrv: no
<dzup> si claro, puedes mover tu /var/www carpeta
<xoan> sólo puedes escribir en los directorios que pertenezcan al usuario, o en los que puedan los del grupo, o en los que puedan todos
<filosrv> me he logueado como www-data
<xoan> filosrv: desde que servidor estás migrando?
<filosrv> he intentado modificar el index.html que viene por defecto
<xoan> filosrv: a quién pertenece index.html? a root
<filosrv> y no me deja guardarlo por permiso denegado
<xoan> filosrv: por defecto, /var/www pertence a root
<filosrv> xoan: si, supongo que a root
<xoan> si quieres modificarlo, ya te dije antes
<filosrv> y como lo cambio a www-data?
<xoan> o cambias el propietario, o cambias los permisos
<xoan> desde un usuario con privilegios: $ sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<xoan> eso cambia el propietario
<filosrv> xoan: muchas gracias aunque visto lo visto parece igual de peligroso configurar los permisos con www-data que con mi usuario directamente
<filosrv> asi que lo pasare de root a mi usuario
<xoan> filosrv: lo normal es que pertenezcan a root o a www-data
<xoan> y tú programes en un entorno que te pertenzca, por ejemplo, en ~/public_html en tu directorio personal, activando el módulo userdir de apache
<xoan> $ sudo a2enmod userdir
<xoan> $ sudo apache2ctl restart
<xoan> $ mkdir ~/public_html
<filosrv> para que sirven esos ultimos comandos?
<xoan> $ echo "Hello World" > ~/public_html/index.html
<xoan> $ w3m localhost/~$USER
<xoan> el primero activa el módulo de directorios de usuario
<xoan> elsegundo reinicia apache
<xoan> el tercero crea el directorio en tu directorio personal
<xoan> el cuarto crea un ficherito de prueba
<xoan> y el último abre un navegador
<filosrv> pero si quiero migrar una web que esta en un hosting de pago
<filosrv> a un servidor local
<xoan> ladirección es http://localhost/~user
<filosrv> no necesito hacer todo eso no?
<xoan> user es el nombre del usuario
<filosrv> solo necesito tener bien configurados los permisos y meterlo todo en /var/www
<filosrv> o me equivoco?
<xoan> filosrv: pues descargas la web, y la copiasa /var/www con sudo, para que pertenezca a rooot
<xoan> si www-data sólo necesita leer, no tendrás problema
<filosrv> pero como lo que quiero migrar es un foro...
<xoan> si, como te dije antes, necesita escribir en algún directorio, para subir ficheros o lo que sea, le cambias los permisos sólo a ese directorio en concreto
<xoan> bien cambiando el propietario, o bien cambiando los permisos
<xoan> filosrv: un foro es como cualquier otra cosas
<filosrv> ya ya
<xoan> normalmente lee de una base de datos, y eso no necesita permisos especiales
<filosrv> almacena en las bases de datos
<xoan> ya que www-data se comunica con mysql a traves de apache
<xoan> sin embargo, si por ejemplo, los perfiles de usuario permiten subir un avatar, debes buscar si ese avatar se almacena en un directorio
<filosrv> vale entonces definitivamente le doy la propiedad de /var/www a www-data no?
<xoan> si es así, sólo tienes que, o cambiar el propietario de ese directorio, o hacer un chmod 777 para que aunque pertenezca a root, www-data pueda escribir
<xoan> filosrv: no
<xoan> a ver...
<xoan> sólo al directorio donde www-data necesite escribir
<xoan> leer puede en todos, así que no necesitas cambiarlo
<xoan> si no puediese leer, al entrar en http://localhost/ no te mostraría nada (bueno, te mostraría un 403)
<filosrv> si, me muestra que IT WORKS!
<filosrv> es decir leer puede
<xoan> claro, todos pueden leer
<xoan> $ ls -l /var/www
<xoan> ahí te pone los permisos
<xoan> $ ls -l /var/www
<xoan> total 4
<xoan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 157 2010-12-02 21:17 index.html
<filosrv> sip
<filosrv> eso exactamente
<filosrv> ya me esta indicando que el propietario es root no?
<xoan> root puede leer y escribir (rw), y los usuario del grupo root, así como el resto de usuarios pueden leer (r)
<filosrv> si, eso lo veo
<xoan> entonces, con todo eso, si tu foro necesita escribir en algún directorio en particular, sólo tienes que cambiar ese directorio, no toda la rama
<xoan> y ahí es donde tienes dos opciones
<filosrv> vaaale ahora te estoy entendiendo
<xoan> o bien cambiar el propietario, o bien permitir a todos los usuarios que escriban en él
<xoan> por temas de compatibilidad, siempre se cambian los permisos, no el usuario
<filosrv> me ha costado pero creo que ya te he entendido
<xoan> es decir: $ sudo chmod 777 /var/www/ruta/al/directorio
<xoan> ya que puede que el usuario que inicia apache en otra máquina no se llame www-data
<xoan> puede llamarse apache, o www
<filosrv> vale tio
<filosrv> muchisimas gracias
<filosrv> creo que ahora ya me aclaro
<xoan> de todos modos, lo mejor es ir probando con algo sencillo
<xoan> y no con una migración ;)
<xoan> algo en plan: haces un directorio dentro de /var/www y pruebas qué pasa con diferentes permisos
<xoan> además de todo eso, las intrucciones de instalación del foro suelen indicar si hay que dar permisos especiales a algún directorio
<xoan> normalmente a cache, o a temp, o cosas así
<filosrv> si, mirare las instrucciones a ver en que directorios necesita permisos de escritura
<xoan> incluso puede que ninguno, porque a lo mejor almacena las imágenes en la base de datos, en formato blob o algo similar
<xoan> no suele ser lo común
<filosrv> las bases de datos se harían inmensas, lo dudo mucho
<xoan> por eso
<xoan> aunque hay aplicaciones que lo hacen
<filosrv> xoan: creo que al final lo acabaré haciendo con windows
<filosrv> a pesar de no gustarme nada me ahorrara problemas
<Ketzal> ¿Alguien se apunta conmigo a crear una nueva pequeña comunidad de personas con ganas de aprender y compartir conocimientos sobre todos o varios aspectos de la informatica (Gnu/linux, programacion, seguridad...)
<Ketzal> una comunidad donde el unico requisito para formar parte sea querer aprender, indiferentemente del nivel de conocimientos actual
<nycko> Ketzal: crear? porue no te unes solamente?
<Ketzal> nycko, unirme donde?
<nycko> Ketzal: a alguna comunidad que tenga lo que vos queres
<nycko> Ketzal: seguro hay
<filosrv> bueno me voy a montar el server en windows
<filosrv> es bromaa
<filosrv> xd
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<curiousx> Buenos
<curiousx> dias
<curiousx> Hasta
<curiousx> luego
<uzu-cat> buenas, tatando de instalar virtual box a traves del paquete .deb oficial he recibido el siguiente mensaje de error:
<uzu-cat> Error: No es pot satisfer la dependència: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)
<uzu-cat> alguien sabe como resolverlo?
<uzu-cat> (no se puede satisfacer la dependencia, dice)
<Ketzal> ni idea uzu-cat
<Ketzal> potser fent apt-get install libqtcore4 ?
<Ketzal> nose
<Ketzal> uzu-cat, jo em vaig instalar virtualbox lo de Añadir y quitar si no recordo malament i em va anar a la primera
<Ketzal> desde lo de añadir/quitar*
<uzu-cat> aha
<uzu-cat> a veure, doncs
<Ketzal> el centre de software vull dir
<uzu-cat> m, es que a l'altre pc el tinc instal·lat, pero no recordo com ho vaig fer
<uzu-cat> sep, suposo que seria aixi xD
<dannyLopez> Ketzal: hola de nuevo
<Ketzal> hola dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> buenas instale dockbarx y no la encuentro o no se donde esta
 * mama21mama 0/
<dannyLopez> buenas instale dockbarx y no la encuentro o no se donde esta
<george2002> dannyLopez: lanzalo ddesde terminal
<dannyLopez> george2002: como?
<george2002> que abras un terminal y llames el programa
<george2002> o espicha atl+f2 y tambien por hay lo llamas
<Lopulus> hola! hay alguna manera de limpiar de "residuos" el sistema?
<dannyLopez> george2002: no para nada
<dannyLopez> pasa*
<erUSUL> Lopulus: "residuos" ? linux casi no genera de eso ;P pero puedes usar bleachbit
<Lopulus> ya se peroahy veces que no carga el sistema
<nacho_> holas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<nacho_> hola
<nacho_> alguien sabe como puedo ver la version de ubuntu q estoy usando?
<Jeferx> Buen día brother, tengo un problema!! No me aparecen iconos en el area de notificación, tengo ubuntu 10.04!! No me aparecen los iconos ni del aMsn =S Alguien podrá ayudarme¿?
<hashashin> nacho_, cat /etc/lsb-release , por ejemplo
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo este problema http://pastie.org/1365106 y no se a que se deva
<hashashin> Jeferx, prueba boton derecho en el panel superior, añadir al panel y tienes que tener algo que se llame: área de notificacion o algo asi
<hashashin> eso es un warning sólo dannyLopez ¿el programa va no?
<dannyLopez> no, en el gestor de temas me dice algo asi como q debo instalar el gestor gtk aurora pero no lo encuentro
<Jeferx> hashashin, Gracias, ahora si aparece!! Pero con un nuevo icono (Un circulo azul con un personaje blanco adentro =S)
<nacho_> anoche instale el kde usando ubuntu 10.4
<nacho_> pero no se como cargarlo para usarlo
<dannyLopez> hashashin: ya lo encontre
<nacho_> o sea sigo usando gnome
<Jeferx> hashashin, dice llamarse "Preferencias de acceso universal"
<hashashin> nacho_, en la ventana de entrada cuando eliges el usuario abajo sale un menú, ahi tendria que salirte kde para elegir creo
<nacho_> pero cuando carga el ubuntu me dice kubuntu ahora
<nacho_> mmm por ahora no me deja elegir
<nacho_> eso es lo raro
<hashashin> el menu sale cuando pinchas en el usuario y te pide la clave, no antes nacho_
<santicomputer> por favor alguien que me ayude con freej y icecast
<santicomputer> estoy tratando de hacer un streaming de vídeo
<santicomputer> y  cuando ejecuto este comando: freej /dev/video0
<santicomputer> me dice:
<santicomputer> Video4Linux layer support not compiled
<santicomputer> can't create a layer with /dev/video0
<santicomputer> alguien me puede decir que hacer?
<hashashin> santicomputer, mirate esto http://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20090713.174345.f3b780e2.en.html
<santicomputer> gracias hashashin voy a intentar
<hashashin> na santicomputer
<Pablito> hola buenas tengo uan consulta acabo de instalar una tarjeta capturadora de tv en mi pc
<Pablito> y creo que al detecto
<Pablito> alguien sabe que aplicacion
<Pablito> podria utilixar para visualizar
<Pablito> los canales
<Pablito> de tv?
<yarol> en el centro de software hay una pero no recuerdo como se llama pablito
<yarol> busca tv ahi te saldra
<yarol> es mas creo que hay mas  de una
<Pablito> oka
<dannyLopez> hashashin: me puedes ayudar con un tema
<dannyLopez> como instalo unos iconos descargados de gnome look?
<hashashin> dannyLopez, ponlos en ~/.icons/ o /usr/share/icons/
<dannyLopez> hashashin: me dice que no tengo permisos
<yarol> con sudo ?
<dannyLopez> no
<dannyLopez> xD
<yarol> puedes copiarlos con -> cp <- o puedes hacer -> sudo nautilus para copiarlos graficamente
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo".
<yarol> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<yarol> yo uso lo que yo quiera
<hashashin> XD
<yarol> ademas para que quiero usar algo grafico si tengo la consola
<pepe> hola
<pepe> estoy usando ubuntu 10.4 e instale el kde anoche
<pepe> y cuando inicia ubuntu me aparece kubuntu
<pepe> sin embargo cuando el usuario/s inician sesion no me deja elegir otra opcion q gnome
<pepe> eso es lo raro
<pepe> q puede estar pasando?
<darknet> pepe a lo mejor te falta algun paquete de kde
<pepe> y como puedo chequear eso?
<darknet> ni idea
<yarol> pepe si te falta algun paquete comprueba tecleando sudo apt-get install kde
<yarol> que kde instalastes pepe ?
<xtremox> hola!, alguien sabe por que el pidgin en ubuntu 10.10 se cierra sin que le haga nada?
<erAbuelo> te tiene mania xD
<pepe> hola
<pepe> he ejecutado apt-get install kde y me devuelve esto
 * yarol a desayunar 
 * yarol xD
<tiger_> hola buenas tardes , una pregunta
<darknet> dispara
<tiger_> instale el evolution , pero algo me esta fallando cuando envio o recibo correo que podria ser
<santicomputer> hashashin: creo que mi problema con el freej es porque la cámara web no está instalada
<tiger_> uso ubuntu v.10-04
<erAbuelo> con esa descripcion, cualquier cosa
<santicomputer> me funciona la cámara en cheese
<santicomputer> pero no me funciona en camorama
<santicomputer> cuando ejecuto camorama me dice: could not connect to the video device (/dev(video0)
<santicomputer> alguien me puede ayudar?
<erAbuelo> yo no tengo camara
<darknet> yo tampoco
<darknet> puede que cambiando el /dev/video0 por otro funcione
<omikron4> a mi tampoco me funciono nunca con camorama, pero si iba con el msn y el cheese, etc pero camorama es otra historia
<santicomputer> pues la verdad es que no me importa mucho que no funcione con camorama
<santicomputer> pero
<santicomputer> el problema es
<santicomputer> que trato de hacer un streaming con freej y icecast
<santicomputer> pero cuando ejecuto en la terminal: freej /dev/video0
<santicomputer> me dice:
<santicomputer>  Video4Linux layer support not compiled
<santicomputer>  can't load /dev/video0
<santicomputer>  can't create a layer with /dev/video0
<erAbuelo> no estaras usando ese dispositio
<erAbuelo> *dispositivo
<santicomputer> no creo
<erAbuelo> ahi es lo que dice
<omikron4> santicomputer: mira a ver si te aparece en controladores de hardware, no sea que te de la posibilidad de activarlo
<tiger_> instale el evolution , pero cuando envio o recibo correo ni sale ni me llega alguien puede saber el motivo
<tiger_> gracias
<omikron4> tiger_: tendras que configurar las cuentas
<tiger_> uso Ubuntu V.10.04
<santicomputer> omikron4: como miro si me aparece en los controladores de hardware?
<omikron4> pues en sistema administracion, controladores de hardware
<tiger_> ok gracias omikron4 voy a mirar otra vez a ver
<santicomputer> omikron4: estoy usando ubuntu server 10.04 y no me aparece controladores de hardware en sistema administración
<omikron4> ah, yo del server no se que decirte... espera... no te sale nada gráfico santicomputer?
<santicomputer> si
<santicomputer> estoy con interfaz gráfica
<santicomputer> sudo startx
<santicomputer> pero en sistema administración no me aparece controladores de hardware
<omikron4> pues ejecuta esto santicomputer.. gksu jockey-gtk
<calex28> buenos dias
<calex28> un amigo desinstalo zimbra desktop y perdio toda la configuracion incluidos documentos
<santicomputer> omikron4: listo ya lo ejecuté
<santicomputer> ahora que tengo que hacer
<calex28> en los logs veo que no consigue el conf de gdm
<omikron4> ahora mira si te aparece junto con los controladores de nvidia santicomputer
<calex28> y restauro la apariencia original
<calex28> pero los documentos tambien se pueden perder?
<calex28> que mas podre revisar
<erAbuelo> zimbra ?
<calex28> erAbuelo, si eso es lo que me dice
<santicomputer> omikron4: perdona mi ignorancia pero: dónde veo los controladores de nvidia
<santicomputer> ?
<omikron4> si has ejecutado eso, tienes que verlos a simple vista, de lo contrario no se te ha abierto lo del hardware
<erAbuelo> calex28: no se lo que es zimbra, estoy mirando
<santicomputer> omikron4: ya ejecuté el comando pero no me aparecen a simple vista
<omikron4> tienes una lista de hardware?
<omikron4> en medio santicomputer?
<santicomputer> no me aparece ninguna lista
<omikron4> lista de los controladores?
<omikron4> entonces no est
<santicomputer> no me aparece ninguna lista
<omikron4> esta
<omikron4> entonces no esta... santicomputer. lo siento no se que decirte mas
<santicomputer> omikron4: igualmente gracias
<omikron4> al instalar la camara instalaste el video4linux que te indicaba antes santicomputer?
<santicomputer> es que creo que no he instalado la cámara
<omikron4> este? Video4Linux layer support not compiled
<omikron4> a mi me va sin instalarla
<santicomputer> será porque estoy en ubuntu server?
<omikron4> pero no es problema de la camara, creo que es un problema de camorama santicomputer
<omikron4> no, ya te digo que a mi nunca me funcionó camorama
<santicomputer> pero en freej tampoco funciona
<santicomputer>  Video4Linux layer support not compiled
<santicomputer>  can't load /dev/video0
<santicomputer>  can't create a layer with /dev/video0
<omikron4> y si que me funcionaba en el skype, amsn, cheese
<omikron4> tienes el amsn?
<santicomputer> me funciona en cheese y en skype y en amsn
<santicomputer> si
<omikron4> por eso no es problema del controlador
<omikron4> es que el camorama no lo ve
<santicomputer> entonces es problema del freej?
<omikron4> no te puedo decir. solo que si los otros detectan, pues tu sistema ha detectado, por lo tanto camorama no ha detectado al sistema
<omikron4> santicomputer: camorama no esta leyendo el mensaje que le da el sistema acerca del dev/video0
<omikron4> aunque no se si aconsejarte el compilar el video4linux
<erAbuelo> ni de coña
<omikron4> y eso es lo que te pide el camorama... pues le das puerta santicomputer
<erAbuelo> santicomputer: la camara es integrada ?
<esmirlin> hola tengo una pregunta un poco urgente, tengo un laptop y los enganches del monitor a la cpu se han jodido por completo, para que os hagáis una idea, el monitor sólo está encanchado al laptop mediante los cables, necesito tener algún soporte para que se mantenga en pie...
<esmirlin> ahora bien, sería posible cortar esos cables y enganchar un monitor convencional o eso puede afectar al funcionamiento en alguna manera¿?
<erAbuelo> esmirlin: no tiene salida de video para monitor externo ?
<esmirlin> sí sí pero me refiero a que si corto los cables esos, voy a necesitar el monitor para conmutar el otro monitor no¿?
<esmirlin> tiene salida vga (creo que se llama así)
<erAbuelo> creo que si conectas un monitor y enciendes usa por defecto el monitor externo
<erAbuelo> esmirlin: y con masilla de soldadura en frio no puedes asegurar esas bisagras del monitor ?
<esmirlin> están rotas por completo... es lo que tiene acer, que escatima en materiales... para que salgan más baratos porque la máquina es buena, la idea tmb es usar el laptop como desktop
<omikron4> bueno hasta luego a todos...
<erAbuelo> esmirlin: no digo para repararlas, digo para fijar el monitor y que no cuelgue, asi puedes usar los dos :)
<esmirlin> erAbuelo, hasta hace 10 minutos estaba sujeto por una bisagra... se acaba de romper la que quedaba viva :(
<totyko_> hola a todos/as
<esmirlin> tengo que probar lo del monitor, sería genial que al encender se inicie directamente en el externo! ^^
<totyko_> tengo una red vpn sobre ubuntu y quiciera que los clientes puedan navegar a trasves de mi servidor como podria hacer.?
<esmirlin> otra pregunta, al instalar ubuntu el splash se veía perfecto, pero después de actualizar se ve como zoomeado y se ven las letras de carga... eso lo podría arreglar de alguna manera¿?
<erAbuelo> eso debe ser cosa del grub2, y  la resolucion que toma al arrancar
<esmirlin> erAbuelo, y cómo puedo arreglarlo¿?
<esmirlin> otra cosa, me decís algún juego chulo para linux para ir probando¿?
<erAbuelo> esmirlin: creo que era gfxpayload o algo asi
<erAbuelo> revisa la config de grub
<fosco_> buenas
<george2002> nas
<KZKG^Gaara> as ;)
<KZKG^Gaara> Una pregunta que hice ayer y nadie pudo ayudarme, pero bueno vuelvo y pregunto a ver si hoy tengo suerte...
<george2002>  :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Alguien ha usado Bacula ??
<leviatan> Hola la cpu de mi pc trabaja ondemand a 800 mhz y ello hace que la temperatura de mi tarjeta grafica gpu alcance los 67 grados ahora tengo seleccionadas las cpu para que trabajen a 1,20 ghz, pero al iniciar por defecto se que da en 800 mghz como puedo fijar la velocidad de trabajo de las cpu?
<recorcholisss> Hola.
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo puedo acceder por FTP? Me dice:   "Servidor / Host          www10.subdomain.com" y yo qué puedo hacer? no debería ser ftp.algo.com ??? pff
<recorcholisss> nad,a nada xd
<erAbuelo> leviatan: que tiene que ver la velocidad de la cpu con la temperatura del gpu ?
<leviatan> lo he probado con 2 ghz y regula la velocidad de la temperatura tan bien como en windows esa es la solucion testeada
<leviatan> erabuelo
<erAbuelo> eso no creo que sea tema de velocidad de cpu, seguramente es tema del control de energia
<george2002> leviatan: que tanto le tienes instalado al entorno?
<leviatan> pues funciona de ese modo
<recorcholisss> Hola. Me conecto pro FTP e intento subir un archivo, pero me da el siguiente error: http://pastebin.com/uhC6b44g    qué hago? :S
<leviatan> que entorno sera ?
<erAbuelo> pero si crees que es cosa de la frequencia de cpu, ponla a tope y desactiva el cpufreq
<george2002> recorcholisss: que programa?
<recorcholisss> Terminal --> ftp
<leviatan> erabuelo por defecto ubuntu me hace funcionar ondemand  a 800 mhz
<george2002> recorcholisss: porque no usas un gui
<recorcholisss> george2002: no quiero!
<george2002> recorcholisss: porque no? que tiene de malo¿
<TTNK> recorcholisss: el error es que no es correcto el nombre del archivo, el archivo lleva un signo de "?" al final?
<erAbuelo> recorcholisss: desde donde abriste el ftp ?
<TTNK> si das   ls -la  ~/index.php       te aparece?
<erAbuelo> desde /home/corcho ?
<leviatan> erabuelo uso el entorno de escritorio gnome si era eso lo que preguntabas
<recorcholisss> Desde el terminal
<erAbuelo> leviatan: yo no preguntaba nada xD
<recorcholisss> TTNK: emm, voy a ver
<erAbuelo> recorcholisss: ya, pero desde que directorio xD
<leviatan> que tanto le tienes instalado al entorno?
<leviatan> erabuelo?
<TTNK> erAbuelo: pero eso creo que no importa pues esta poniendo el path completo al archivo, seguro el archivo o tiene otro nombre o lo tiene en otro directorio
<recorcholisss> desde home
<erAbuelo> TTNK: yo lo decia para comprobar el nombre de archivo desde el ftp
<recorcholisss> TTNK: el archivo que subo no tiene acento, pero luego me pregunta por el archivo, emm?
<leviatan> erabuelo mi gestor de energia no tiene ningun archivo o modulo para controlar la frecuencia de la cpu en el gestor de energia
<erAbuelo> leviatan: sudo cpufreq-set
<leviatan> erabuelo,  sudo cpufreq-set
<leviatan> [sudo] password for cyberos:
<leviatan> sudo: cpufreq-set: command not found
<TTNK> recorcholisss: pero entonces el index.php estas seguro que esta en ese path? podrias poner  find ~/ -iname "index.php" y mostrarnos la salida por favor?
<erAbuelo> leviatan: mira en /etc/init.d si tienes el archivo cpufrequtils
<juan-arg> buenas
<leviatan> erabuelo, confirmado no lo tengo
<erAbuelo> leviatan: mira en la herramientas de configuracion en algun sitio tienes que poder cambiar eso
<leviatan> puedo cambiarlo solo desde la miniaplicacion de la frecuencia de escalado de la cpu aplicacion que data del año 2004
<leviatan> erabuelo
<erAbuelo> dime
<leviatan> Monitor de frecuencia de la CPU 2.30.0
<leviatan> erabuelo
<erAbuelo> si?
<leviatan> erabuelo, solo desde esa miniaplicacion de la barra puedo cambiar el trabajo del procesador
<erAbuelo> leviatan: me extraña pero como no uso ni idea
<nacho_> hola
<nacho_> instale el kde anoche
<nacho_> pero cuando me logueo no me deja elegir q entorno grafico usar
<nacho_> es decir me sigue apareciendo el gnome
<leviatan> erabuelo en mi nvidia no se identifica los ventiladores
<nacho_> q puede pasar? y cuando arranca la maquina dice la imagen kubuntu
<erAbuelo> leviatan: eso puede ser cosa del driver
<leviatan> pues con todas las versiones de nvidia me pasa lo mismo y en las diferentes distribuciones de ubuntu igual
<leviatan> erabuelo
<leviatan> si pudiera salvar la configuracion de trabajo de la cpu que me permite la miniaplicacion todo cambiaria
<leviatan> erabuelo
<erAbuelo> leviatan: yo instalaria cpufrequtils que es para eso
<erAbuelo> o algo similar
<recorcholisss> TTNK: Estoy seguro.
<leviatan> erabuelo, como se instala ?
<nacho_> alguien me lee?
<recorcholisss> $ find ~/ -iname "index.php"
<recorcholisss> /home/corcho/index.php
<erAbuelo> leviatan: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<leviatan> erabuelo, ok y ahora que debo de hacer
<erAbuelo> leviatan: configurarlo
<leviatan> erabuelo,cual es el comando que permite configurarlo?
<recorcholisss> TTNK: Ahora he probado con "put" de nevo, y se queda atascado diciendo:  local: /home/corcho/index.php remote: /home/corcho/index.php     ; se está subiendo?
<erAbuelo> leviatan: crea un archivo cpufrequtils en /etc/default
<dannyLopez> como instalo un tema GDM?
<Emesenne> buenas tardes
<WieRd0> alguien?
<recorcholisss>  emm, pues no xD
<WieRd0> lol
<leviatan> erabuelo me sigue poniendo esto en la consola, cpufrequtils: orden no encontrada
<WieRd0> una consulta
<erAbuelo> leviatan: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<nacho_> holas?
<erAbuelo> hola nacho_
<WieRd0> una consulta, alguien sabe porque al poner mi wlan0 al modo monitor, no me aparece ninguna red (habiendo redes)
<nacho_> hola erbabuelo
<erAbuelo> WieRd0: yo no :)
<nacho_> leyeron  mi problema con kde?
<nacho_> me recomiendan ubunbut para servidores?
<erAbuelo> no uso kde
<nacho_> o deberia usar otra distro?
<leviatan> erabuelo solo uno de los procesadores de los dos que tengo se ha puesto tras vuestra instruccion en performancer el otro cpu sigue en ondemand
<leviatan> erabuelo mejor lo dejo asi?
<erAbuelo> leviatan: sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -g performance y luego 1
<WieRd0> nacho_ usas kubuntu?
<erAbuelo> o bien
<erAbuelo> leviatan: sudo cpufreq-set -r -g performance
<nacho_> no uso ubuntu
<nacho_> pero anoche instale el kde
<nacho_> y cuando arranc el sistema me dice kubuntu
<nacho_> pero cuando me logueo como usuario me carga el gnome nomas
<erAbuelo> kubuntu=ubuntu+kde por defecto
<WieRd0> pero..
<leviatan> erabuelo lo dejo mejor con uno en performancer ya que la temperatura de la gpu esta ahora bien de ese modo
<nacho_> no me deja elegir a kde
<WieRd0> haber.. usas el kdm o gdm?
<erAbuelo> nacho_: donde no te deja elegir ?
<nacho_> gdm
<nacho_> en el logueo del usuario
<KZKG^Gaara> pon esto en la terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<erAbuelo> no te permite cambiar de session?
<nacho_> solo me permite elegir gnome
<KZKG^Gaara> Te preguntará cuál es el gestor de inicio que usarás por defecto, GDM o KDM, le indicas KDM
<WieRd0> uhmm fijate si tienes el archivo en el xsession
<erAbuelo> nacho_: eso significa que no instalo bien el kde
<WieRd0> o kizas no te kreo ese archivo
<syd> caballeros, por que cuando trato de agregar un alias a mi .bashrc no me reconoce el sudo ("orden no encontrada")
<nacho_> ahi elegi el kdm
<erAbuelo> syd: porque a lo mejor no tienes permisos para usar sudo
<WieRd0> pero.. sudo no se usa con otro comando?
<WieRd0> ejemplo: sudo nautilus
<erAbuelo> nacho_: kdm, gdm, xdm etc son mas de lo mismo
<WieRd0> sudo x
<KZKG^Gaara> sudo __comando_
<leviatan> erabuelo ahora  la temperatura de la gpu esta a 53 grados , guardo sus instrucciones y reinicio para comprobar que han quedado fijadas
<KZKG^Gaara> Aquí hay un buen listado de alias y explicación de varios: http://kzkggaara.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/repositorio-de-alias/
<nacho_> ok ya hice eso
<WieRd0> uhmm
<nacho_> y ahora?
<syd> el alias que agregue fue alias actualizacion=’sudo apt-get update’
<erAbuelo> leviatan: con eso no guardaste nada
<syd> y el bashrc lo ejecute desde sudo
<nacho_> me logueo de nuevo?
<KZKG^Gaara> Esas comillas creo que no son, son -» '
<KZKG^Gaara> Fíjate que no es igual '    <-> ´
<KZKG^Gaara> Para volver a cargar el bashrc no es necesario salir y volver a entrar, pones en terminal: . .bashrc
<WieRd0> nacho_ sipis
<WieRd0> y fijate si te da la opcion de kde
<archbang> quien tiene nautilus elementary en maveric??
<WieRd0> xk si no te aparece
<WieRd0> es ke simplemente no te a creado un archivo
<leviatan> erabuelo y como lo guardo ?
<erAbuelo> me voy a ver una peli, ta lueg
<KZKG^Gaara> Quedaría así: alias actualizacion='sudo apt-get upgrade'
<WieRd0> nacho
<WieRd0> nacho_
<syd> KZKG^Gaara: verificare la sintaxis, yo use como molde el ’
<KZKG^Gaara> O update, como prefieras. Pero update NO te actualizará los paquetes, upgrade SI
<syd> de la estructura del archivo
<syd> probare la otra manera
<syd> si, pero estaba probando
<syd> mi idea era algo mas largo
<KZKG^Gaara> No olvides volver a cargar el bash, con -» . .bashrc
<syd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade por ejemplo
<KZKG^Gaara> Tengo un gran listado de alias jajaja, uso como 30 o 40 :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Sip, te debería funcionar
<erAbuelo> leviatan: mira en /usr/share/doc/cpufrequtils/examples/cpufrequtils.sample copias ese archivo en /etc/default con el nombre cpufrequtils y luego lo editas, en GOVERNOR="performance" y ENABLE="true"
<syd> KZKG^Gaara: tenias toda la razon, era error humano: ’
<KZKG^Gaara> Ves ;)
<leviatan> erabuelo, ok
<syd> gracias ;)
<KZKG^Gaara> El error casi siempre está entre la silla y el ordenador ^_^
<WieRd0> nivel 8
<syd> para agregar comandos la sintaxis es "&&" o "& &" ?
<syd> yo uso junto, pero veo en ejemplos separado
<erAbuelo> eso no agrega commandos
<syd> ejecuta uno tras otro
<erAbuelo>  a && b significa, hacer "b" si "a" no dio error
<erAbuelo> uno tras otro seria: a; b; ...
<syd> muchas gracias !
<erAbuelo> o tambien: a || b hacer "b" si falla "a"
<erAbuelo> y ahora ya no toi xDD
<KZKG^Gaara> erAbuelo: Eso último no lo conocía jeje.... thanks por el tip
<syd> gracias!
<syd> si, tips utiles
<KZKG^Gaara> Bueno, salgo a comer algo. Les traeré un poco de pizza cuando vuelva LOL :))
<syd> bash: alias: apt-get: no se encontró
<syd> bash: alias: update’: no se encontró
<syd> :/
<leviatan> erabuelo , ya esta configurado reinicio y compruebo
<canario> buenas
<archbang> pio
<canario> alguien que me pueda ayudar en ufw ?
<canario> alguien que me pueda ayudar en ufw ?
<sebikul> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<canario> !ask ufw
<kubot> canario: No veo a nadie llamado ufw.
<sebikul> !wiki ufw
<kubot> sebikul: No veo a nadie llamado ufw.
<canario> !ask como puedo configurar un fichero con los comandos ufw
<chilicuil> !ufw
<kubot> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<sebikul> canario. que es lo que necesitas?
<canario> pues configurar el ufw desde un fichero, donde poner las reglas y hacer el ubuntu un servidor cortafuegos y limitador de ver páginas web en la oficina ;)
<leviatan> erabuelo, ok funciona aunque ahora seguramente en el modo performance de las cpu , los ventiladores estaran cada 2 x 3 activandose y trabajando no se si de este modo igualmente el harware de mi pc lo puede sufrir o dañar
<WieRd0> no volvio nacho_
<canario> !wiki iptables
<kubot> canario: No veo a nadie llamado iptables.
<sebikul> canario, para eso puedes usar iptables
<canario> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<sebikul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<chilicuil> ya debería tirar mi tarjeta inalambrica, verdad? http://pastebin.com/iHBxby07
<archbang> canario, usa firestarter
<archbang> canario sudo apt-get install firestarter
<archbang> !firestarter
<kubot> firestarter es una herramienta con interfaz gráfica de cortafuegos personal libre, ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<archbang> chilicuil que pasa?
<chilicuil> archbang: umm, pierdo la conexion cada pocos minutos, ummm, y me siguen apareciendo mensajes en dmesg como los que subi
<nasser> hola
<nasser> como transfiero musica a mi iPod
<nasser> no puedo...
<KZKG^Gaara> nasser: Existen reproductores que hacen esto, Banshee, Rhythmbox
<nasser> ok!
<xangua> me parece que con rhythmbox o banshee puedes, también está gtkpod que veo que recomiendan mucho por aquí nasser
<xangua> para la próxima mejor compra un reproductor genérico o uno con android ;)
<nasser> lo intentare
<KZKG^Gaara> syd repite según leo, te dió error no?
<leviatan> hola he configurado  este archivo para que las cpu trabajen en modo performance pero al iniciar . se inicia en performance pero despues el sistema lo cambia a ondemand ¿que puede pasar?: http://pastebin.com/
<nasser> es que me toco gratis el iPod
<KZKG^Gaara> El que preguntaba sobre ufw, qué es lo que quieres hacer amigo, tengo algo de experiencia con Firewalls
<KZKG^Gaara> nasser: abres Rhythmbox, conectas el iPod, este en el menú de la izquierda te mostrará tu iPod, arrastras la canción desde los paneles de la derecha hacia tu iPod en la izquierda y te debe funcionar
<leviatan> hola he configurado  este archivo para que las cpu trabajen en modo performance pero al iniciar . se inicia en performance pero despues el sistema lo cambia a ondemand ¿que puede pasar?:   http://pastebin.com/fhTXFWH6
<chilicuil> si es el shuffle nasser no dudes en usar rebuild_db http://tinyurl.com/dnc3o
<nasser> SI ES SHUFFLE
<chilicuil> nasser: entonces ya la hiciste, descargate el script, ponlo en la raiz, crea una carpeta llamada 'musica' o como quieras, copia tu musica y al final ejecutas el script, reconstruira la base de datos y es super rapido
<nasser> eing? perdona, pero es que hace 1 dia que uso ubuntu...
<nasser> que script descargo?
<chilicuil> leviatan: umm que archivo es?, umm, se me ocurre dos cosas, 1.- puedes recompilar tu kernel y cambiarle la opcion ahi, 2.- que investigues que archivo es el que verdaderamente ubuntu lee. 3.- que crees una tarea en cron que cambie constantemente el manejador
<chilicuil> nasser: http://tinyurl.com/dnc3o
<chilicuil> nasser: es mi recomendación, pero si eres tan nuevo como dices, tal vez deberias probar con el reproductor que viene con ubuntu
<leviatan> chulicuil, /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<leviatan> hay modifique el archivo
<nasser> yo quiero instalar eso porque asi no tengo la necesidad de usar itunes ni nada
<leviatan> chilicuil limpie el ordenador y los registros de la tarjeta grafica ahora es de 64 grados aunque llega a ponerse en 67 grados , no se hasta que punto es malo para la gpu
<KZKG^Gaara> nasser eso viene instalado junto con Ubuntu, ve a Aplicaciones -» Sonido y vídeo -» Rhythmbox
<chilicuil> leviatan: umm, al parecer puedes restringir el uso de governadores que quieres que use http://tinyurl.com/2at6nen a mi parecer es un bug, tal vez deberías reportarlo en launchpad
<leviatan> chilicuil solo se que parece que en mi sistema en ubuntu 10.10 no puedo cambiar las frecuencias de escalado de las cpu siempre vuelven a ponerse en ondemand
<Jakeukalane> hola, buenas. tengo una duda con enlaces simbólicos
<Jakeukalane> se podría hacer para que un archivo apunte a otro (por ejemplo dentro del mismo directorio)
<Jakeukalane> pero que al mover los archivos a otra ubicación no se borre el enlace
<KZKG^Gaara> Sí
<dzup2> man ln Jakeukalane
<KZKG^Gaara> ln -s ____FILE1_____ _____FILE2____
<chilicuil> leviatan: sip, al parecer es lo que pasa, se 'resetea' prueba la solucion del link para ver si eso lo soluciona
<KZKG^Gaara> mmm, no estoy muy seguro Jakeukalane, si creas un enlace de archivo1 y este enlace se llama archivo2, pero mueves archivo1 hacia otro directorio, me parece que el enlace podría seguirte funcionando, tendrías que probar
<leviatan> chilicuil, ok
<Jakeukalane> parece que sí funciona
<Jakeukalane> gracias KZKG^Gaara
<Jakeukalane> como se podría hacer el comportamiento por defecto de esto?
<KZKG^Gaara> Lo probé y... no me funcionó al parecer, moví el archivo original y dejó de funcionar en enlace
<Jakeukalane> es decir que al presionar control+m hiciera un ln -s
<KZKG^Gaara> Instala Ubuntu-Tweak, ahí hay una forma de personalizar ese tipo de cosas, o sea, que al presionar [Ctrl]+[M] te haga X comando
<Jakeukalane> ok
<WieRd0> uhm
<leviatan> chilicuil, en realidad lo que me preocupa son las altas temperaturas que alcanza la gpu de mi sistema por eso queria solucionarlo con ese metodo, para que se activen mas a menudo los ventiladores
<KZKG^Gaara> Con ln -s haces un enlace simbólico, pero existen los enlaces duros o algo así... busca en Google sobre esto, podrían solucionarte el problema de que cuando mueves el archivo original en enlace se pierde... no sé nunca los he probado
<Jakeukalane> KZKG^Gaara, ok, pero me sirvió con ln -s, los hard link en teoría duplican la información.... gracias por la ayuda porque miré el man y no logré sacar nada en claro. (odio los man por lo dificiles de leer que son)
<chilicuil> ou, ou, ou, leviatan , ummm, bueno, supongo que existe un comando para encenderlas manualmente aunque lo desconozco, sobre temperaturas, ummm, pues ni idea, la mia alcanza a veces 90 ._.!
<KZKG^Gaara> Jakeukalane, los man son casi perfectos, solo que están en inglés, los que tienen problemas con este idioma ni modo amigo... pasarán trabajo jaja
<chilicuil> +1 Jakeukalane , mas cuando estas bajo presion xD
<Jakeukalane> en general me las apaño con los man (con el  de wget conseguí hacer maravillas), pero aún así me parecen difíciles. bueno como siempre muchísimas gracias, no se que sería mi estancia en ubuntu sin este canal de IRC
<leviatan> chilicul, entonces entre 59 grados  64 y 67 manejandose mi gpu en esos valores se puede decir que no supone problema  o riesgo para mi tarjeta grafica a corto o largo plazo
<cousteau> Jakeukalane: tenía entendido (sin tener mucha idea) que lo que hacían los hardlinks era hacer que dos archivos del sistema de archivos apuntasen a la misma zona del disco... tampoco lo he llegado a entender
<Jakeukalane> ah, ok... pero al parecer recomiendan no utilizarlos... y yo como no tengo mucha idea me atengo a eso :-D
<elav> cousteau, ¿Y que se supone que hacen entonces? Yo tengo entendido lo mismo..
<Sasha> hola quiero ayuda con python :3
<elav> Jakeukalane, cousteau En realidad no se usan mucho, a no ser para algo bien específico, sobre todo con cosas de permisos.. Se usan más los enlaces simbólicos
 * chilicuil tampoco ha entendido los hardlinks y muchas mas otras cosas @_@
<cousteau> elav: ni idea... la verdad es que lo sigo teniendo entendido
<elav> cousteau, jajaja creo que tengo que documentarme al respecto
<cousteau> los enlaces simbólicos son taaan sencillos de entender... simplemente apuntan a una ruta absoluta o relativa, y si mueves el archivo de destino pues se rompen
<elav> cousteau, Anja..
<elav> cousteau, Pero los duros son otra cosa
<Sasha> XD
 * cousteau va a googlear
<Jakeukalane> ahora yo creo que cabe preguntarse porqué el enlace simbólico por defecto en nautilus al presionar control+m no son relativos sino absolutos
<elav> cousteau, Incluso, en el enlace duro puedes borrar el fichero original (eso tengo entendido)
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Sasha> bueno... en realidad quiero un entorno de programacion de python
<Sasha> porque no entiendo la consola
<elav> Sasha, Un IDE?
<cousteau> Sasha: geany está bastante bien
<Sasha> creo que si
<cousteau> especializados en python, creo que está IDLE
<elav> Sasha, Uff hay cientos
<Sasha> alguno multiplataforma que mas te guste? :3
<elav> Sasha, Déjame pensar
<Sasha> :)
<linuxito> hola a todos!!!
<elav> Sasha,
<chilicuil> hola linuxito ! =)
<Sasha> si
<linuxito> hola chilicuil!
<leviatan> para un intel centrino duo 2ghz y de 2 g de ram + nvidia gforce 8400m gs estos valores de temperatura serian normales en la tarjeta grafica , 59- 64 -67?
<elav> Sasha, Boa-constructor, Eric, Geany, Gedit, Mdit, Pida, Spe y Komodo-Edit
<linuxito> que comando utilizo para compartir carpetas? me pueden ayudar
<chilicuil> linuxito: depende a quien le vas a compartir la carpeta
<linuxito> a otro usuario que tengo en la misma computadora
<chilicuil> linuxito: puede ser local entre diferentes usuarios, o en red local o tal vez compartir por internet...
<linuxito> yuju si es en la misma computadora
<linuxito> pero no se que comando utilizar
<chilicuil> linuxito: simplemente dale $ chmod -r 775 carpeta_compartir y luego agregas el otro usuario a tu grupo
<chilicuil> es una forma...
<elav> Sasha, Crees que con eso sea suficiente?
<linuxito> bueno en realidad necesito hacer una practica pero no le entiendo muy bien
<chilicuil> elav: no seas manchado xD, ahahaa
<elav> chilicuil, La R esa no es mayúscula? Ej: chmod -R carpeta
<chilicuil> elav: sip, es mayuscula =)
<chilicuil> elav: siempre lo confundo con cp, scp, rsync @_@
<elav> chilicuil, ^^
<linuxito> la -R para que es?
<elav> linuxito, Recursivo
<linuxito> y que significa
<linuxito> ?
<elav> linuxito, Eso le aplica los permisos a todos los archivos y subcarpetas de la carpeta original
<elav> linuxito, Entiendes?
<linuxito> excelente
<linuxito> otra pregunta oppss saben para que es el puerto 3306?
<chilicuil> linuxito: $ grep 3306 /etc/services; segun eso; mysql =)
<elav> linuxito, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:N%C3%BAmeros_de_puerto
<elav> linuxito, 3306/tcp 	MySQL sistema de gestión de bases de datos
<linuxito> ahhh ok lo que pasa es que me pide deshabilitarlo
<Lancro> buenas
<elav> linuxito, Que es lo que te pide eso?
<elav> Lancro, Buenas
<linuxito> la practica que estoy haciendo
<linuxito> lo qu epasa es que pasa es que estoy haciendo una practica que necesito entregar hoy
<elav> linuxito, anja
<chilicuil> !hi Lancro
<kubot> Lancro: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<linuxito> y estoy consultando con ustedes las respuestas! =)
<Lancro> jeje
<chilicuil> u.u'
<elav> linuxito, ah ya.. Yo cobro por eso jajaja
 * chilicuil agrega a linuxito a su deadnote
<chilicuil> deathnote* xD
 * chilicuil se siente usado >_>'
<elav> chilicuil, jejejeje Death Note...  Si todo fuera como eso, pobre Bill Gate, Steve Jobs y compania jaaja
<Sasha> elav, puedo preguntarte cual es mas parecido a Visual Basic?
<elav> Sasha, Ni idea, nunca trabajé con VBasic
<Sasha> elav, y a eclipse?
<linuxito> bueno lo que pasa es que si necesito de su ayuda por que no le entiendo muy bien en esta practica
<elav> linuxito, Vale hombre, para eso hay unos cuantos aqui, para ayudar
<elav> Sasha, No sé.. Que es lo que necesitas realmente de un IDE?
<linuxito> bueno gracias de verdad
<linuxito> como deshabilito el puerto 3306?
<Sasha> elav, hace unos meses empeze a programar en mi trabajo, y me dijeron que para empezar a aprender lo mejor es VB
<erAbuelo> y quien fue el lumbrera ?
<Gibarian> Que debería instalar en xubuntu, para hacerlo un NAT server
<Sasha> elav, lo que quiero es hacer un programa para copiar carpetas en este caso
<erAbuelo> iptables
<elav> linuxito, Si supieras que no sé. Por lo general lo que siempre hago es Denegar o Rechazar con iptables o firehol, pero deshabilitar como tal no sé.
<erAbuelo> elav: si es un servicio que arranca inetd en services, no?
<Sasha> elav, y no se cual IDE usar que no se aleje mucho pero con el python... que hay mucha gente buena dispuesta a ayudar con ese lenguaje... en cambio todos odian VB XD
<elav> Sasha, Yo te aconsejo que si quieres un lenguaje fácil sigas con Python y dile adiós a VBasic
<Sasha> eso es lo que quiero
<elav> erAbuelo, ??? Me lo dices o me lo preguntas?
<chilicuil> linuxito: deten el servicio; $ sudo service mysql stop
<erAbuelo> elav: te lo digo y te lo pregunto ;)
<elav> erAbuelo, jejeje ya..
<erAbuelo> xDD
<chilicuil> linuxito: nos diras cuanto sacamos cuando revisen tu practica?
<Sasha> elav, entonces que IDE recomiendas para una noob :3
<linuxito> amigos me han ayudado bastante!!!!!
<linuxito> claro que si
<linuxito> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxito> claro que si voy a entrar aqui
<linuxito> ya me considero parte de la familia
<elav> erAbuelo, Bastará con comentar el servicio en /etc/service?
<elav> Sasha, Si es por mi, usaría Geany, Boa-constructor o Eric
<linuxito> chilicuil: claro que si les comentaré cuanto sacamos, como les puedo agradecer?
<Jakeukalane> para ver las características de un paquete antes de descargarlo como ser haría?  he probado whatis  y he mirado el man de apt-get pero no lo encuentro....
<elav> linuxito, Comprandome una laptop jajajaja
<chilicuil> linuxito: no hay nada que agradecer, diviertete =)
<elav> linuxito, nada hombre.. es un placer ayudar
<linuxito> creo que me han dado mucha confianza para continuar avanzando, aún falta mucho de la práctica pero creo que me han dado la confianza para seguir!!!!!
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: $ apt-cache search bastard_package
<chilicuil> Jakeukalane: $ apt-file search bastard_package
<elav> Jakeukalane, Tambien puedes verlo con aptitude show paquete
<Jakeukalane> gracias, me apunto todos en mi chuleta de comandos :-D gracias
<elav> Tengo una gran duda.... ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que mi jefe quite Windows XP de su PC? ¿Le meto un virus? ¿Le hackeo la PC?
<elav> jejejeje
<cocuhite> ola buenas tardes!!!
<chilicuil> !hi cocuhite
<kubot> cocuhite: Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<cocuhite> gracias a todos !!!
<elav> cocuhite, Buenas tardes
<syd> alguien me recomienda algun cliente de irc por consola? fuera de irssi, el que uso ahora
<cocuhite> tengo una pregunta...
<linuxito> es una buna idea!!!!!!! elav!!!
<chilicuil> elav: jeje, no es necesario, windows se basta para eso
<cocuhite> kiero instalar el programa de c++ en mi pc Ubuntu 10.10
<elav> chilicuil, Ahh verdad que Windows es el único virus que soporta todo tipo de virus ajjajaja
<cocuhite> nesecito a fuerza el wine o se puede desde la terminal??
<elav> cocuhite, El programa de C++ ?
<cocuhite> aja
<cocuhite> elav,  sii
<elav> cocuhite, Prueba con Codeblock, a lo mejor te guste
<chilicuil> cocuhite: querras decir g++; facil, instalalo asi; $ sudo apt-get install g++ o asi $ sudo apt-get install buildessentials
<chilicuil> o es build-essentials?
<elav> chilicuil, Creo que se refiere al IDE
<cocuhite> de que sistema operativo es?
<chilicuil> elav: ohhh, ide?, entonces me lavo las manos
<cocuhite> es q hace años en la prepa hice un software y kiero correrlo
<cocuhite> es con c
<elav> cocuhite, CodeBlock está tanto para Linux como para Windows
<cocuhite> o bien dejenme checar si corre con esos que me dicen
<cocuhite> :D
<elav> cocuhite, y lo puedes encontrar en los repos de Ubuntu
<cocuhite> elav, lo checo... Gracias!
<elav> cocuhite, de nada!!!
<pendragoncre> list
<linuxito> hola elav
<elav> linuxito, Hola.. Cuanto tiempo? jajaja
<linuxito> siii estaba pensando si linux hablara
<linuxito> o si soñara
<elav> linuxito, Linux? El día que un Kernel hable por si solo, yo podrá viajar en el tiempo
<linuxito> si
<linuxito> y que sienta
<Lancro>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<linuxito> y que fuera pensante
<Lancro> esos espacios traicioneros
<linuxito> a que te refieres Lancro con espacios traicioneros?
<Lancro> a que me salio el join en pantalla por dejar un espacio al principio con el copy paste del topic
<Lancro> na que ando mirando cosillas que hace mucho que no entraba al irc
<Lancro> ;)
 * cousteau no cree que futuras versiones de linux se compilen con festival o espeak como parte del kernel... en todo caso como módulo
<cousteau> Lancro: tampoco estaba fuera de contexto... :)
<linuxito> bueno creo que todo es posible
<elav> cousteau, No es mala idea.
<elav> cousteau, Con Fortune y Cowsay fortune | cowsay
<elav> jajaja
<cousteau> qué peligro tiene ese comando...
<elav> cousteau, Que comando?
<cousteau> ese
<Lancro> no pienso poner cowsay en el terminal xD
<cousteau> el de la vaca zen
<elav> cousteau, No sabes lo que es fortune y cowsay?
<elav> cousteau, Jajaja si.. Lo que te salen son las frases de fortune, dichas por la vaca loca jajajaja
<Lancro> fortune dice que alguien esta speaking well of me
<elav> < Please come again. >
<elav>  --------------------
<elav>         \   ^__^
<elav>          \  (oo)\_______
<elav>             (__)\       )\/\
<Lancro> eso es nice
<cousteau> (ves? este es el tipo de conversaciones apto para #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<elav> Ufff ¿Que significa eso?
<elav> * uBOTu-fr sets mode -q #Ubuntu-es *!*@*85.214.81.33
<elav> Madre mia!!!
<mama21mama> quit
<mama21mama> manual irc freenode http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode
<mama21mama> seria algo asi como que lo que escribes no sale.
<mama21mama> en el canal.
<mama21mama> xD
<Lancro> por el flood supongo que habrá saltado
<linuxito> y por qué haces eso?
<mama21mama> esta programado el que pega 5 lineas de una.
<mama21mama> salta el bot y te da quit
<mama21mama> por un tiempo x
<mama21mama> linuxito, yo no soy el que mantengo al bot.
<mama21mama> el quit es para que usen el pastebin o para que no pongan pabada.
<mama21mama> y para que no usen el enter de puntuacion.
<cousteau> no será "quiet"?
<canario> hola de nuevo, problemas con el ufw. sigo las instrucciones pero me da error.
<canario> la versión de la página es la 8.04 y la que uso es la 10.10
<dzup2> ufw?
<canario> estoy con el ufw, no me atrevo con iptables... pero no lo digas ;)
<dzup2> heh
<canario> tu tienes experiencia ?
<gubuntero> buenas tardes a todos!!!!
<canario> hola gubentero
<Lancro> nass
<dzup2> con ufw no, iptables poco
<cryss> Hola, tengo un problema inicie el ubuntu 10.10 desde el live cd, y no me quiere conectar a internet
<cryss> entonces eso me dificultara l instalacion del buntu 10.10 sin internet
<canario> dzup2: hay algún fichero para hacer un cortafuego con dos tarjetas ? y después añadir páginas a las que permitir con puerto ...
<cryss> que podria hacer?
<canario> osea, un fichero basico desde el que partir ?
<cryss> alguien me podria ayudar?
<canario> cryss: yo no tengo mucha idea, pero cuando tuve problemillas, estuve con el icono que sale en la barra de dos flechas, y trasteando me conectó, porque seleccionó la tarjeta hacia el exterior
<Jakeukalane> cryss, utilizas wi-fi o ehternet?
<cryss> utilizo mode banda ancha
<cryss> en xp solo fue
<cryss> conectarlo
<cryss> y ya funciono
<cryss> el internet
<Vero2> hola
<Lancro> pues en ubuntu deberia irte igual
<Jakeukalane> me refiero a que si tienes conectado un cable de red
<cryss> en mi casa, esta es la casa de un aigo que me pidio que se lo instalara
<george2002> cable rj45?
<cryss> funciona perfecto
<cryss> si tengo un cable de red
<cryss> va desde el router hasta el pc
<Jakeukalane> bueno, en primer lugar
<Jakeukalane> comprueba que el router esté encendido
<Jakeukalane> (sí, lo siento puede parecer muy elemental, pero ya he presenciado cosas iguales)
<cryss> osea
<cryss> ando conectado
<Vero2> tuve que formatear el disco donde estaba Windows y volver a instalar. Como era de esperar se apoderó del arranque. Usé el SuperGrubDisk 1 y no pudo recuperar el Grub. Usé el SuperGrubDisk 2 y lo que hace es arrancar Gnu/Linux pero no fija el Grub para un arranque dual. Alguien sabe qué se puede hacer?
<cryss> a internet a traves
<cryss> de el
<cryss> en este momento
<cryss> por lo que funciona perfectamente
<cryss> la cuestion sucede
<cryss> al iniciar el live cd
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<cryss> que ubuntu no me accede
<cryss> a internet
<mama21mama> Vero2, debes crear un entrada a grub
<Vero2> mama21mama: y cómo hago eso?
<mama21mama> con un comando
<Jakeukalane> cryss, mmm, si estás utilizando un cable no sé que problema puedas tener.
<Vero2> mama21mama:  sabes cual es?
<mama21mama> no recierdo
<Jakeukalane> a ver si aparece alguien por aquí que sepa más del tema
<mama21mama> *recuerdo
<mama21mama> :(
<Vero2> ah que bien jaja
<mama21mama> google
<mama21mama> sabe
<Tarrasquero> puedo ayudar?
<Vero2> ok miraré
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: a quien?
<cryss> Jakeukalane: pues lo raro es que es la priera ve sque me sucede
<cryss> en mi casa
<cryss> con el un router de modelo igual y cable
<cryss> funciona
<Tarrasquero> no he seguido ningun hilo asi que...
<cryss> perfecto
<cryss> el ubuntu
<cryss> pero aqui no quiere andar
<mama21mama> 1º debes saber Vero2 en que particion esta win
<Jakeukalane> puede ser la tarjeta de red de ese ordenador?
<Vero2> mama21mama: lo sé
<Tarrasquero> vero2, quieres modificar grub?
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: no
<Jakeukalane> bueno, yo pregunto sobre si conocen un comando para listar información adicional de archivos de audio (en plan los kpbs)
<canario> quiero hacer un cortafuegos y pasarela para una red interna. he probado con ufw pero las infos me dan problema. y me recomiendan hacerlo con iptables. Necesitaría un fichero básico configurado con dos tarjetas, desde ese fichero intentaría modificar y configurarlo a mi caso concreto. Alguien sabría de un fichero para este caso ?
<mama21mama> Vero2, debes de editar este archivo /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Vero2> Windows se apoderó del Grub
<mama21mama> y crear la entrada alli.
<Vero2> mama21mama: ok pero no sé el comando y vos tampoco
<cryss> probare la version 9.4
<cryss> a ver que sucede
<erAbuelo> cryss: y que tiene que ver el router con la conexion ?
<mama21mama> Vero2, no es comando es la entrada esi como ponerla
<cryss> no se
<cryss> xd
<erAbuelo> cryss: miraste si hay soporte para la tarjeta de red en el instalador ?
<cryss> umm y como ago para saber eso?
<Vero2> mama21mama: no sé como hacer eso
<Tarrasquero> vero2, descarga la herramienta necesaria para estos casos → super grub disck
<mama21mama> Vero2, algo si pone menuentry "Windows " {
<mama21mama> set root=(hd0,9)
<mama21mama> chainloader (hd0,9)+1
<mama21mama> }
<cousteau> cryss: no te lo recomiendo, no está soportada
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, !paste
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: ya lo hice pero no me arregla el Grub
<cryss> y como sabes que no esta soportada?
<mama21mama> Vero2, agregaste la entrada?
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: arriba explico todo
<cousteau> cryss: digo la 9.04
<mama21mama> sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<cryss> umm
<cryss> solo voy aprobar
<cryss> el live cd
<cryss> a ver si coge internet
<cryss> de ahi
<Tarrasquero> el mbr lo deves instalar en la primera particion
<cryss> tengo la sospecha de que la iso se grabo mal en el cd
<Vero2> mama21mama: y con eso es suficiente?
<cryss> la descargue d einternet
<cryss> y creo que se grabo mal
<mama21mama> si Vero2
<cousteau> el soporte terminó hace algo más de un mes... sólo están soportadas la 8.04, 9.10, 10.04 y 10.10
<mama21mama> luego faltarioa el comando magixo
<cousteau> (y la alfa de 11.04)
<mama21mama> luego faltaria el comando magico
<Vero2> mama21mama: sos gracioso
<Sasha> Hola! :D
<Tarrasquero> con super grub disck no conseguiste arrancar ubuntu?
<Vero2> mama21mama:  me das la mitad de la solución jaj
<mama21mama> Vero2, cuando termines te digo el ultimo comando
<mama21mama> :P
<Sasha> se puede usar FLEX con el lenguaje de Python??
<erAbuelo> cryss: tienes ese ordenador a mano ?
<Vero2> mama21mama: por suerte no estás cerca...
<cryss> estoy en el presisaente
<erAbuelo> en windows?
<cousteau> creo que super grub disk sólo vale para grub 1, aunque creo que hay uno para grub 2 que no lo instala pero lo arranca
<Tarrasquero> a mi me sirbe para el 2
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: con SGD 2 sí lo arranqué, pues estoy en Ubuntu pero cuando reinicio no me sale arranque dual si no Windows
<cryss> es una NVIDIA nForce 10/100 mbps ethernet #2
<cousteau> Sasha: Flex de Adobe? me suena que tiene algo de scripts en python... de todas formas usa ActionScript, me parece
<cryss> es una NVIDIA nForce 10/100 mbps ethernet #2 cousteau  erAbuelo
<Tarrasquero> probaste update-grub?
<erAbuelo> cryss: pues ahora con esa info google y mira si esta incluida en el soporte boot de ubuntu
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: no pero puedo hacerlo, ahora lo hago y veremos
<cousteau> cryss: decía que la versión 9.04 de ubuntu no está soportada
<cousteau> la tarjeta no lo sé
<Tarrasquero> vero2, perdon → grub-install
<Vero2> ah bueno
<Vero2> voy a Terminal
<canario> alguien me puede guiar un poco con iptables ? dos tarjetas para hacer un cortafuegos en una intranet...
<Sasha> cousteau, voy a buscar como conectar flex con python xD y despues vengo a preguntar otra vez :3
<cousteau> Sasha: no sé si se podrá... sólo sé que algo de flixel está hecho en python
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: salen un montón de opciones
<Tarrasquero> vero2, usa paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542015/
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: lo estás viendo?
<canario> alguien sabe de un fichero para iptables para dos tarjetas de red desde donde partir ?
<Tarrasquero> si
<elav> canario, Haz eso con Firehol
<canario> elav: Firehol ?
<elav> canario, Yep.. Digamos que es una interfaz sencilla para iptables
<Tarrasquero> vero2, este emnsaje dice que deves escojer una imagen para instalar
<canario> venga, me gusta eso... que no veas que torpe llego a ser
<elav> Tan sencilla que escribir 2 lineas en firehol, son 10 en iptables..
<canario> elav: te debo una cena !
<elav> canario, :D
<canario> va en serio. eso sí, si eres de las palmas ya, y si de madrid, pues en enero ;)
<Tarrasquero> vero2, usa → update-grub es mas sencillo
<mama21mama> Vero2, seras
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: ok pruebo
<Vero2> mama21mama:  qué seré????
<mama21mama> seras cabezota
<mama21mama> te dije la solucion.
<Vero2> ah si, todos lo dicen jaj
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> pero yo di cin la correcta
<Vero2> mirá, me fuí a google y dan unas explicaciones mas complicadas que mejor me voy a un rincón
<Vero2> voy a probar update-grub
<mama21mama> jaja si no agregaste una entrada
<mama21mama> sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mama21mama> agrega alli una entrada (menu del win)
<mama21mama> guardas y luego update-grub
<Vero2> voy a reiniciar y ver
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> ja ja ja
<aguitel> erUSUL, estas?
<mama21mama> vero2 lol xP sdfasd
<Jakeukalane> alguno de ustedes utiliza amarok 2?
<Tarrasquero> nu, yo uso moc
<Tarrasquero> modo texto :)
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: lamentablemente no sirvió
<Jakeukalane> Tarrasquero, has probado ocp?
<Vero2> mama21mama: cómo era lo que vos pusiste?
<Tarrasquero> no
<mama21mama> sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mama21mama> Vero2,
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Tarrasquero> vero2, arranco ubuntu?
<Vero2> ok pruebo con eso
<mama21mama> Vero2, y agregas la entrada
<mama21mama> guardas.
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: si pero no guarda el Grub
<mama21mama> y luego
<mama21mama> guardas y luego update-grub
<Tarrasquero> aha sudo?
<Vero2> mama21mama:
<Vero2> ok
<Tarrasquero> vero2, usaste sudo?
<mama21mama> en que hardisk tiene win en el 0?
<mama21mama> particion?
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Vero2> mama21mama: si, es el primer disco
<mama21mama> Vero2, particion?
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> 0
<Vero2> pero ahora estoy en Ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> vero2, despues de modificar usa → grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg para comprobar los cambios
<mama21mama> Vero2, sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> para saber donde esta win
<mama21mama> ponelo en pastebin
<Vero2> mama21mama: pero habla de guardar una entrada
<mama21mama> esta es la entrada
<mama21mama> menuentry "Windows " {
<mama21mama> set root=(hd0,9)
<mama21mama> chainloader (hd0,9)+1
<mama21mama> }
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, espera a que el boot te quite el silencio
<Tarrasquero> !paste mama21mama
<kubot> mama21mama: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<file_not_found>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Vero2> mama21mama: de donde sacaste hd0,9????
<mama21mama> yo te dije que mires donde esta
<mama21mama> no leiste lo que puse?
<mama21mama> sudo fdisk -l
<Vero2> pero ojo con lo que indicás, tenés que decir que es un ejemplo eh?
<mama21mama> dije que era un ejemplo
<Vero2> no lo vi
<mama21mama> si si
<Vero2> ok busco los anteojos :-)
<mama21mama> mmmm
<Tarrasquero> vero2, comprueba las entrad → grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: no aclara donde está
<Tarrasquero> no esas son las que ya tienes instaladas
<Vero2> entonces?
<mama21mama> bueno es evidente que te dejare que hagas sola.
<mama21mama> me haces perder tiempo.
<mama21mama> :P
<Vero2> yo te hago perder tiempo?
<mama21mama> si
<Vero2> bueno no es mi intención, así que si necesitas este tiempo, usalo y gracias
<Tarrasquero> perdon de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> voyager1, → sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> voyager1, → sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lancro> uis
<Tarrasquero> vero2, → sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: ok
<cousteau> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, tiene razon
<Tarrasquero> vero2, despues añade algo parecido a esto → title Windows XP
<Tarrasquero> root (hd0,0)
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: sale en blanco
<Vero2> no hay nada
<Vero2> voy a probar con list
<Tarrasquero> vero2, si
<Vero2> igual, no hay nada
<Vero2> pruebo con nano
<Vero2> no pasa nada
<Tarrasquero> vero2, cambialo por → gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vero2> ok
<Ubux> Vero2  prueba esto  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<xangua> o con supergrubdisk 2
<Tarrasquero> abres de nuevo la terminal y coloca → sudo fdisk -l
<Vero2> Ubux ok gracias
<Vero2> xangua ya probé
<Vero2> xangua el SDG 2 me permite arrancar Ubuntu pero no cambia el Grub
<Tarrasquero> a ver no confundamos mas a vero2
<Tarrasquero> no se trata de recuperarlo
<Tarrasquero> se trata de añadir entrada
<Vero2> Tarrasquero: cuando tenía Grub 1 no tenía problemas para recuperar el Grub con el SGD. Lo hice mas de una vez.
<Vero2> y no entiendo por qué no le agregaron la opción de fijar el Grub
<Tarrasquero> hiciste sudo fdisk -l?
<Vero2> si lo había hecho ya antes
<Vero2> pero no aclara dónde está el grub
<dorex> atencion peruanos
<Tarrasquero> pues chekea la particion de windows para añadirla
<dorex> Telefonica dictadores!!!!!!
<Tarrasquero> te explico
<dorex> Telefónica obliga a los usuarios de ADSL de Perú a tener instalado Windows
<Vero2> dorex no solo en Perú pasa eso
<Vero2> yo vivo en Argentina y aquí no hay soporte para Linux
<dorex> y para que carajo esta open.movilforum.com ????
<Tarrasquero> en la linea de root cambia la descripcion de hd por el tuyohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/542039/
<Vero2> bueno veo la guía Ubuntu
<xangua> !ot | dorex
<kubot> dorex: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<dorex> aqui tampoco dan soporte en España
<dorex> por eso quiero preguntar
<dorex> Escritorio movistar para ubuntu 10.0 / guadalinex 7 / Linux Mint 10
<syd> alguien usa mpd?
<dorex> como no me dan soporte...
<fzeta> nas noches;)
<Lancro> nas
<voyager1> tarrasquero, que me querías decir?
<archbang> pene
<archbang> sudo apt-get install pene
<nasser> hola a todos! estoy haciendo una recopilacion de los temas usados por los ubunteros
<archbang> elementary
<nasser> os importaria hacerme un pantallazo de vuestro escritorio
<nasser> si no os importa
<archbang> mmmmm mi internet no da para eso
<archbang> lol
<archbang> tengo 2 kbps
<nasser> haces el pantallazo
<nasser> y lo cuelgas en la web
<nasser> y me envias el link
<archbang> no puedo, mi conexion es una real mierda
<archbang> sino lo haria
<m4v> !lengua, archbang
<kubot> archbang: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<curiousx> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<danni_> hola
<darknet> hola
<danni_> es la primera vez que entro en IRC
<danni_> como va esto exactamente?
<danni_> hay alguien?
<omikron4> sueltala danny
<omikron4> sueltala danni_
<danni_> como?
<omikron4> has dicho holas y si hay alguien... cual es el problema? danni_
<danni_> soy nuevo en irc, explicame un poco que es esto
<omikron4> esto es un chat de freenode... que mas?
<omikron4> es un canal de soporte a ubuntu, danni_?
<danni_> que es freenode?
<omikron4> como undernet, chatnet, etc,,, un servidor de chat
<danni_> vale
<danni_> que se hace aqui?
<omikron4> pues en este canal es soporte para el sistema operativo ubuntu
<danni_> los nombres de la derecha son usuarios?
<omikron4> sip son usuarios o gente conectada
<danni_> por que no hablan por aquí?
<curiousx> a mi me comio la lengua un raton =P
<omikron4> si que hablan, pero como es de soporte estan para cualquier problema con ese sistema operativo
<danni_> de acuerdo
<danni_> cualquier duda la resolveis?
<omikron4> cualquier duda que este a nuestro alcance, no somos dios danni_
<danni_> me refería a ubuntu
<wrf> alguien sabe si existe alguna distro de synapse media player para linux?
<danni_> el caso es, que soy nuevo en este sistema operativo, y estoy demasiado acostumbrado a windows, me recomendais alguna guia de iniciacion efectiva?
<omikron4> eso mismo te digo...nos gusta ubuntu, y ayudamos en los problemas que nosotros mismos hayamos tenido... pero... tenemos limitaciones, danni_
<wrf> q sucede danni_?
<curiousx> danni_: podes ver aca ---> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<curiousx> y aca ---> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<danni_> he empezado con la administracion de ficheros, pero al buscar la ayuda en ls --help no me entero mucho
<omikron4> ls es como dir en win2
<danni_> si
<omikron4> si hhaces dir te dira lo mismo
<danni_> es administrar los ficheros desde la consola
<omikron4> jo... si que nos ha durado poco
<sebikul> danni_, puedes encontrar mejor ayuda ejecutando "man ls"
<danni_> perdonad, se ma habia cerrado
<danni_> no me acostumbro a las ventanas de linux xD
<Lancro> xD
<danni_> el manual viene en ingles
<Lancro> es lo que tiene el man
<Lancro> yo recordaba algunas cosas de cuando usaba unix en la facultad, pero vamos los archivos los manejo desde nautilus
<ElPasmo> danni_, si te refieres a la guía de ubuntu... prueba: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<Lancro> se refiere a man ls creo
<Lancro> que viene en ingles
<ElPasmo> Sí, sí, pero por si las moscas Lancro  :P
<ElPasmo> Bueno y con esto cierro que es tarde, buenas noches
<Lancro> buenas noches
<Lancro> yo creo que me voy tambien
 * Lancro se despide
<danni_> veré a ver que puedo hacer
<danni_> me cuesta mucho adaptarme
<danni_> es normal al principio no?
<chilicuil> alguien recuerda como pasarle parametros a ssh-copy-id?, por ejemplo el puerto
<darknet> chilicuil,  no se ni de que estas hablando :(
<chilicuil> darknet: no te preocupes, gracias por el pong =)
<danni_> que son las opciones -cftuSUX y -sort.?
<hashashin> chilicuil, prueba este http://blog.vieth.biz/2009/03/23/ssh-copy-id-with-port/
<chilicuil> hashashin: justo lo que andaba buscando, hehe, gracias! =)
<danni_> alguno sabe que son las ocpione de -cftuSUX y --sort.?
<hashashin> danni_, -cftuSUX = cross file transfer you sux? XD
<chilicuil> xd
<danni_> que?xD
<danni_> bueno, lo sabeis?
<darknet> danni_,  dale a google a ver que dice
<danni_> La búsqueda de -cftuSUX no obtuvo ningún resultado.
<danni_> eso me dice
<danni_> ya me enteraré más tarde
<mama21mama> !uptime
<kubot> I have been running for 1 week, 0 days, 21 hours, 53 minutes, and 32 seconds.
<mama21mama> <Su|Bot> I have been running for 9 weeks, 3 days, 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 16 seconds.
<mama21mama> creo que el mio es mas eficiente.
<mama21mama> !uptime
<kubot> I have been running for 1 week, 0 days, 21 hours, 54 minutes, and 43 seconds.
<mama21mama> perdon por el notice
<mama21mama> es que no se comparaba bien las dos lineas y asi con el notice si.
<m4v> usa un query para investigar kubot.
<mama21mama> no no me da pesadilla los supybot
<mama21mama> ya perde demaciado tiempo con eso.
<mama21mama> *perdi
<julian> !uptime
<kubot> I have been running for 1 week, 0 days, 21 hours, 57 minutes, and 8 seconds.
<mama21mama> julian, tipo grande por que juega con el bot?
<x__> ola
<mama21mama> hi
<yamaci91> hola
<julian> mama21mama, xD pues por que los vi jugando a uds.. y me dio envidia.. xD
<x__> do you know something about "payback" attack?
<m4v> x__: no
<mama21mama> no se preocupe julian es naturaleza imitar.
<m4v> x__: el canal es de soporte, lleva eso a otro lado.
<julian> mama21mama, pero esta bien... Se los dejo pa' usteds.. solit@s... xD
<mama21mama> <x__> do you know something about "payback" attack? | yo puedo responderte
<m4v> mama21mama: me haces el favor de respetar el topic del canal?
<yo_> buenas .Problema con terminal android ,me gustaria poder reconocerlo  con ubuntu y no me refiero a la targeta,que si la detecta ¿algun programa?tengo xgnokii pero no se abre
<x__> mama21 donde, aqui?
<x__> hay que unirse a la presion en contra de gran bretaña
<julian> !wow  ChanServ da OP a m4v
<julian> ---!wow  ChanServ da OP a m4v
<mama21mama> tengo club de fan :)
<mama21mama>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mama21mama> siganmen no le robare.
<yo_> ayudaaaaa problema con terminal android ,me gustaria poder reconocerlo  con ubuntu y no me refiero a la targeta,que si la detecta ¿algun programa?tengo xgnokii pero no se abre
<mama21mama> !google android +ubuntu
<kubot> Empezando a programar con Android en Ubuntu - Instalación del ...: <http://www.javielinux.com/212-Empezando_a_programar_con_Android_en_Ubuntu___Instalacion_del_plugin_de_Eclipse.htm>; Android y Ubuntu – Sincronizar HTC Sync | XinijOS – Software Libre ...: <http://xinijos.com/2010/05/18/android-y-ubuntu-sincronizar-htc-sync/>; Aplicaciones de Android ejecutándose en Ubuntu: (3 more messages)
<mama21mama> !more
<kubot> <http://www.genbeta.com/linux/aplicaciones-de-android-ejecutandose-en-ubuntu>; Sincroniza tu terminal Android con Ubuntu: <http://120linux.com/sincroniza-tu-terminal-android-con-ubuntu/>; Instalar drivers y SDK de Android en Ubuntu | TuXapuntes: <http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/1767>; Windows, Ubuntu y Android: ideas para sincronizar tus datos ...: (2 more messages)
<yo_> ok
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-11
<cryss> Hola, tengo una duda: tengo instalado XP, y deseo instalar ubuntu, tengo una particion libre, simplemente debo instalarlo en esta particion y listo?
<cryss> para quedar con los 2 SO o que debo hacer?
<TiMiDo> correcto cryss
<cryss> TiMiDo: encerio asi de sencillo?
<TiMiDo> cryss, sip despues el mismo grub deberia, reconocerte la otra particion poniendolas automaticamente con grub
<cryss> solo instalo y ya quedo con los 2
<TiMiDo> cryss, acuerdate ubuntu es super facil,
<cryss> umm si pero no sabia que tanto
<cryss> bueno continuando con las dudas
<granjero> !samba
<kubot> Samba es una colección de programas que permite compartir archivos e impresoras con sistemas Windows, ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<cryss> odio a XP, lastima que no me pueda desacer de el totalmente
<cryss> la cuestion es que cada 6 meses masomenos acostumbro
<cryss> a formatearlo
<cryss> puedo formatear XP
<cryss> y quedaran
<cryss> funcionando
<cryss> los 2 SO sin problemas?
<yo_> criyss deberias crear paricion para compartir archivos entre los dos sistemas ,hay informacion  por todos lados.
<yo_> cryss xp sigue siendo importante para muxas coxasssss. ubuntu muy bueno pero mas lioso
<esmirlin> chicos no sé si esto es posible pero... he instalado hace unas horas ubuntu con mi propia configuración, programas, tema etc etc... sería posible hacer esto una iso para poder pasarla a mis amigos para que instalen exactamente el mismo sistema¿? pero no a lo clonezilla, sino sin configuración de hardware, y que autodetecte el suyo?
<cryss> pero esa no es mi pregunta la pregunta esque si peudo formatear la particion del xP y que los 2 SO sigan funcionando
<omikron4> si formateas el xp te lo cargas, no hay mas cryss
<esmirlin> chicos no sé si esto es posible pero... he instalado hace unas horas ubuntu con mi propia configuración, programas, tema etc etc... sería posible hacer esto una iso para poder pasarla a mis amigos para que instalen exactamente el mismo sistema¿? pero no a lo clonezilla, sino sin configuración de hardware, y que autodetecte el suyo?
<omikron4> pero si formateas el xp y tienes dos sistemas operativos.. si esta instalado el grub desde cualquier linux pues haces un sudo update-grub y desaparece del arranque cryss
<cryss> no entender
<cryss> osea supongamos que tengo ubuntu y xp
<cryss> funcionan perfecto
<cryss> todos 2
<cryss> y nesesito formatear el xp
<cryss> y vovler a poner xp
<cryss> como podria hacer para que al tener denuevo xp pueda arrancar los 2 sistemas
<omikron4> pues lo unico que pasara es que instalaras el xp pero tendras que recuperar el grub para poder ejecutar ubuntu ya que windows reescribe en MBR y se queda como unico sistema...
<julian> omikron4, creo que si es posible.. en algun momento se hablo del tema.. pero la verdad no recuerdo quien lo comento... lo siento..
<julian> omikron4, no repitas tanto y animate a buscar en google.
<omikron4> ubuntu estara pero windows no lo reconoce asi que tendras que  recuperar el grub desde un cd live
<omikron4> julian, yo no estoy preguntando :)
<julian> esmirlin, creo que si es posible.. en algun momento se hablo del tema.. pero la verdad no recuerdo quien lo comento... lo siento  ......... no repitas tanto y animate a buscar en google.
<julian> omikron4, xD xDDDD
<esmirlin> lo estoy buscando pero no sé exactamente qué tengo que buscar xD
<omikron4> quien pregunta es cryss, julian
<Julian-zZzZz> Bueno feliz noche a tod@s... bye...
<omikron4> Julian-zZzZz: , no te me duermas que te estoy contestando
<omikron4> o es que has preguntado por preguntar?
<cryss> omikron4: umm y recuperar el grup es dificil?
<omikron4> no si miras en una pagina, yo he hecho un script, pero le tengo que quitar los dos ultimos comandos
<omikron4> porque no se ejecutan al estar enjaulado en el otro sistema
<cryss> umm
<omikron4> es muy facil.. Julian-zZzZz
<cryss> osea
<cryss> que debo hacer?
<cryss> basicamente
<cryss> para que al formatear
<cryss> quede funcionando los 2
<Julian-zZzZz> omikron4, ?ah?
<omikron4> Julian-zZzZz: esta pagina nunca me fallo... http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<Julian-zZzZz> omikron4, sorry.. es que por responderle a esmirlin... me equivoque...
<Julian-zZzZz> feliz noche.
<omikron4> digo cryss esta es la pagina... http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<cryss> omikron4: gracias
<soulmen> hola buen dia
<soulmen> nesecito algo de asesoria
<soulmen> hola
<soulmen> nadie?
<dabor> soulmen, hay que preguntar directamente
<soulmen> como?
<dabor> soulmen, si alguien sabe y tiene ganas te responde
<soulmen> ha que bien
<soulmen> tengo un problea con mi ubuntu 10.04 ya que lo instale de nuevo desde cero
<soulmen> pero use el aptoncd de la particion de lubuntu que tenia
<dzup2> eso no es ninguna pregunta completa
<dzup2> no somos adiuvinos
<soulmen> y despues de actualizar no me detecta el raton ni el teclado
<soulmen> asi que no puedo acceder
<soulmen> trate de entrar en modo de recuperacion pero se queda con la pantalla en negro y un texto escrito
<dabor> soulmen, eso es el modo recuperacion
<soulmen> siento que lo que paso fue que no actualize primero antes de agregar los paquetes del aptoncd
<dabor> soulmen, no creo que sea eso
<soulmen> como les decia tengo en otra particion lubuntu 10.04 y desde ahi puedo entrar a la particion de ubuntu
<dabor> soulmen, habrá que ver si esa instalacion está soportada
<soulmen> la puedo reparar desde ahi?
<soulmen> lo mas facil es volver a instalar ubuntu de nuevo pero tengo la duda de que fue lo que paso
<soulmen> que significa que este soportada?
<dabor> soulmen, significa que se instale correctamente usando ese método
<soulmen> entonces que hago instalo de nuevo ?
<soulmen> #linux.mx
<esmirlin> alguien sabe cómo puedo crear una iso con mi sistema (que incluya todas mis aplicaciones y modificaciones en el escritorio como los temas, iconos, etc...) para que mis amigos puedan instalarlo en sus ordenadores¿?
<soulmen> esta aptoncd jejje
<soulmen> lo habias escuchado esmirlin?
<esmirlin> nop
<esmirlin> he probado remastersys pero la iso que crea no me funcionó
<soulmen> es facil de usar
<soulmen> yo lo he usado varias veces
<soulmen> te instala la mayoria de las aplicaciones
<soulmen> sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<soulmen> despues solo teclea aptoncd
<soulmen> ha pero deves de tener ya instalado y actualizado ubuntu
<soulmen> para que solo instales las aplicaciones
<esmirlin> entonces dime, cómo lo hago¿? instalo aptoncd después lo corro y lo guardo en algún sitio, después formateo y abro eso¿?
<esmirlin> bueno, formateo y actualizo
<dabor> aptoncd crea un repositorio en un cd/dvd pero no creo que sirva para instalar un SO
<esmirlin> xD
<soulmen> asi es actualizas y despues restauras
<esmirlin> pero lo que yo quiero hacer es posible¿? a ver si lo he explicado bien... quiero que con una ISO, salga el instalador de ubuntu marverick (que es el que uso) y una vez instalado se vea tal cual yo lo veo ahora mismo en mi ordenador pero con user's y hardware diferentes
<dabor> esmirlin, Remastersys
<curiousx> remastersysback
<Juanantonio> Buenas noches, ¿alguien me resuelve una duda sobre el aMule?
<sebikul> Juanantonio, cual es tu duda?
<Juanantonio> sebikul: Espera, que ya estoy en ello, un segundo
<historia> hola buneas
<historia> me acabo de quedar sin teclado en otra sesión que tengo
<historia> me aparecio una cosa que dice algo así como "ha pulsado mayús durante 8 segundos" y se va activar otra funcionalidad del teclado
<historia> teclas lentas
<historia> le dí a cancelar
<historia> pero al parecer se activó
<historia> sabeis que puede ser?
<historia> hola?
<Reisilver> hola
<historia> sabeis donde se almacena la configuración del teclado?
<historia> es decir cuando voy a Preferencias→ teclado
<historia> eso
<Reisilver> el archivo de texto que está oculto y guarda la configuración
<Reisilver> del teclado
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como hago para q aparesca el grub con las opciones al inicio
<archbang> wena pipo
<pipo65> hola archbang
<archbang> hola
<pipo65> tu sabes
<pipo65> archbang:
<archbang> pipo instala el starup manager
<pipo65> y como se llama el paquete
<pipo65> ??
<archbang> mmm yo lo encontre en el centro de osft poniendo grub en el uscador
<archbang> software
<curiousx> pipo65: adivina que ?
<archbang> pipo65 se llama startupmanager
<historia> por si a alguien le aparece el diálogo de teclas lentas y lo activa sin querer, puede aparentar que el teclado no responde pero es que hay que pulsar MUCHO rato
<historia> bueno saludos, resolví mi problema
<historia> hasta otra
<calimacaco> hola a todos,
<archbang> hola
<calimacaco> tengo una pregunta, es posible leer la lista de usuarios de active directory para colocarlos en una base de datos?
<calimacaco> la ideas es instalar pykota, como controlador de impresión, pero los usuarios estan registrados en un servidor win server 2003
<calimacaco> y necesito extraer la lista de usuarios para asignarles cuentas de impresión en pykota... hay forma de leer esta lista de usuarios??
<ivedci89> gente si tienen aMule instalado, les aconsejo descargar los audiolibros de joe dispenz
<ivedci89> dispenza
<ivedci89> tambien leer conversaciones con dios, de neale donald
<NipSarm> holas
<NipSarm> de ke van esos libros ived?
<ivedci89> entender desde la creacion del universo, hasta la naturaleza de los milagros y cómo lograrlos.
<NipSarm> =O
<Vsg21> milagros?
<ivedci89> el metodo cientifico y la ciencia explica a un Dios muy diferente de como lo dicen las iglesias
<Vsg21> milagro seria que el hippie de dzup2 deje el pc por un moment
<Vsg21> o
<Vsg21> *
<NipSarm> xD jajaj
 * dzup2 plays xuxa ..."top ten hits" :p
<dzup2> no se crean no soy tan joto heh
<ivedci89> es re loco no? yo ya entendi todo, y al final estoy trnquilo y sé qué es lo que sucedera mañana y/o como cambiarlo.
<NipSarm> =/  sabes que pasará mañana??
<ivedci89> va dudo haber entendido todo...
<ivedci89> pues sigo preguntandome cosas, aunque Dios sigue respondiendome a su modo.
<Vsg21> solo hay dos cosas infinitas el universo y la estupidez humana y de la primera no estoy muy seguro (?) :P
<Vsg21> jaaaa
<NipSarm> no le digas ps xD te va a acusar con dios
<ivedci89>  los entiendo... habria respondido de ese modo antes...jejeje
<ivedci89> esa frase esta muy buena!!!
<ivedci89> solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana, y de la primera no estoy tan seguro. y lo dijo einstein eso...
<NipSarm> yo pense ke lo habia dicho da vinci xD
<ivedci89> ahora me hiciste dudar...
<ivedci89> bueno un genio era no?
<NipSarm> xD no se si genio pero dicen ke da vinci era homo
<ivedci89> jaja es posible...pero no quita q haya sido genio..
 * Vsg21 play => 'The Clash - Rock The Casbah'
<NipSarm> sin duda, fue alguien admirable aunke lo de homo ... xD
<ivedci89> michael era puto o solo loco?
<ivedci89> aunque amo su musica!
<dzup2> !lengua ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<ivedci89> perdon
<dzup2> solamente los ops podemos decir mamadas
<ivedci89> michael era homo o solo crazy?
<Vsg21> dzup2: cortate el pelo dije
<dzup2> heh
<ivedci89> qué hago con ChanServ? cada vez que inicio se me habre solo...
<Vsg21> La palabra Dios no es para mi nada más que la expresión y el producto de  debilidades humanas; la biblia una colección de leyendas admirables,  pero también largamente primitivas <- :O
<Vsg21> Locura es hacer la misma cosa una y otra vez esperando obtener diferentes resultados <- para los pceros
<NipSarm> o.O?
<NipSarm> yo pense ke era caminar por la calle desnudo...
<NipSarm> xD
<dzup2> el Vsg21 anda de fisologo
<dzup2> o como se llama
<dzup2> filosofo
<dzup2> :p
<arp-> PlayStation 2 - U$S165
<dzup2> bueno el caso que se parecen las palabras jajaja
<arp-> que onda...
<arp-> barato?
<dzup2> a esa cosa le puedes meter ubuntu :p
<Vsg21> jaaaaaaa
<dzup2> tambien al ps3
<Vsg21> uhhh se juntaron los hippies el drogata arp- y el pelo largo de dzup2
<dzup2> arp-: esa cosa esta muy anticuada para regalo de navidad
<Vsg21> callate dzup2
<dzup2> jaja
<Vsg21> alguna vez jugaste al guitar hero tomando jack
<dzup2> calamado
<Vsg21> re en pedo
<Vsg21> es tan genial jajaja
<dzup2> me imagino, esa mamada de la guitarrita nunca me gusto
<Vsg21> es que en re pedo es una masa
<Vsg21> jajaja
<dzup2> arp-: al ps2 tambien le cabe el freebsd powerpc :p
<Vsg21> tambien me negaba a jugar ehhh
<Vsg21> pero es muy divertido
<arp-> digo si es barato el precio
<arp-> viene chipeada
<dzup2> el el tianguis aqui sale mas o menos asi con  chip, 1500 pesos mexicanos
<dzup2> -sin juego-
<dzup2> o creo te dan uno, el guitar hero heh
<Vsg21> regala un froggui arp-
<ivedci89> che cuantos pesos mexicanos para un dolar?
<Vsg21> 12 creo
<ivedci89> huuuuuuuuu
<ivedci89> entonces no estamos tan mal los argentinos....
<dzup2> son como 12.60
<dzup2> a cuanto el argentino?
<arp-> 1000 pesos mexicanos, son unos 85U$S
<ivedci89> 4
<Vsg21> ivedci89: van a traer guia de afuera :\
<Vsg21> brazil va a fabricar billetes para nosotros :S
<arp-> .P
<dzup2> pero si son 4 despues de quien sabe cuantos ceros le quitaron la ultimavez que lo re-organizaron :p
<ivedci89> huuuu
<arp->  y mexico la chupa... le lamen los pies a USA
<arp-> estan jodidos con el ALCA
<arp-> ahaha
<Vsg21> alcaraco yo me voy
<Vsg21> jajaja
<arp-> como decia chavez
<dzup2> esperate, aqui comienzan las faleme wars
<arp-> alca alca , alcarajo
<arp-> ajjaja
<dzup2> flamewar
<ivedci89> tengo sueño
<ivedci89> aca son la 1:30 ahí?
<Vsg21> es temprano
<Vsg21> soy argento y no me enorgullesco de serlo
<Vsg21> :\
<dzup2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCI2l9JIMi4  :p
<NipSarm> xD jajjaja
<NipSarm> ke tanto asi?
<dzup2> que raro los argentos son muy orgullosos de ser argentos
<arp-> antes que ser un pinche mexicano
<arp-> por supuesto
<dzup2> jajaja
<arp-> :P
<Vsg21> jaaaaaaaaa
<dzup2> calmado que puedes ofender a la comunidad mexicana que escuchamos :p
<Vsg21> dzup2:  eso del orgullo es solo una careta
<arp-> Vsg21 la onda es salir a la calle a cagarse a tiros
<Vsg21> todos quieren vivir en la tierra de los sue~os tambien conocida como USA (?) aunque lo nieguen
<arp-> no importa con quien...
<dzup2> ami nomas me gritan "firmes" y7 veras que derechito me paro
<ivedci89> yo soy argentino... estoy orgulloso de estas tierras y de la clase media y media alta que tengo en mis tierras... pero politicos y el resto... prefiero perderlos...
<dzup2> yo nomas que saquen del pais a carlos slim y me doy por pagado
<arp-> los reviento a todos a tiros
<Vsg21> ¿Qué sabe el pez del agua donde nada toda su vida? <- interesante
<dzup2> que lo manden a vivir a argentina no hay pedo
<Vsg21> jaaaaaa
<dzup2> para que salga en las noticas "el hombre mas rico del mundo se muda a argentina" :p
<Vsg21> en arg cuando te dormiste caminas como el cangrejo
<Vsg21> jajajaj
<arp-> ajajaj
<arp-> Vsg21 tenes tv cerca?
<Vsg21> no
<arp-> ok
<arp-> estoy viendo Daniel Spinetta
<dzup2> arp-: el Vsg21 con trabajos tiene teletype, y tu quieres que tenga tv heh
<arp-> el padre debe estar desepsionado del hijo
<arp-> dzup2, no subestimes a Vsg21
<Vsg21> por que dice ?
<arp-> Vsg21, hace algo tipo hip-hop
<Vsg21> por que que dice*?
<arp-> de la new age
<arp-> canta batman y robin..
<arp-> no se que ...
<arp-> cualquiera cosa
<Vsg21> que que?
<Vsg21> jajaja
<arp-> ajajaj
<arp-> flashea
<arp-> uh
<arp-> tambien actua
<arp-> hizo una pelicula de narcos argentinos - mexicanos
<dzup2> petardas porntube  que p0rn site me recomiendan
<arp-> hace de narcotraficante
<arp-> :P
<Vsg21> ahhhhhh
<Vsg21> la de canal 7?
<arp-> no
<arp-> esta en Telefe
<Vsg21> ni da pararme estoy muy cansado
<arp-> dzup2 http://www.youjizz.com/
<arp-> jajja
<arp-> le dice al periodista
<NipSarm> xD petardas esa web era muy famosa en el cole
<arp-> "no boludo" no puedo decirte ninguna parte de la pelicula
<arp-> por que son todas putiadas...
<arp-> es un personaje boca sucia
<arp-> ajja
<arp-> y le dice "boluda"
<arp-> ah, era Dante Spinetta
<dzup2> arp-: orale
<arp-> Vsg21: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojwLHbA8jVA
<Vsg21> No permitas que tu felicidad dependa de alguien porque no siempre esa persona será como crees <- jum para los guampudos
<Vsg21> a ver si ahorra
<arp-> Vsg21: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfz-4NfClJE&feature=fvst
<Vsg21> que cosa es eso arp-
<arp-> ese tipo de musica
<Vsg21> :\
<arp-> de mierda
<arp-> por eso decia... del padre
<arp-> el flaco...
<Vsg21> veo a un flaco con una gorra asi y le pego
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> para mi la rima no le sale y manda fruta
<Vsg21> ahora parece que los argentinos copian a los negros yankees?
<Vsg21> (?)
<Vsg21> jajajja
<arp-> es majoer Dadi Yanki
<arp-> que esto.. mira lo que te digo
<arp-> ahaha
<Vsg21> dios no
<arp-> por lo menos le rima
<arp-> ahaha
<Vsg21> cualquier porqueria de esas merece que los sepulten vivos
<arp-> se
<arp-> obviamente
<Vsg21> que asco de sociedad :\
<Vsg21> todos con gorritas haciendose los eminem
<Vsg21> jajaja
<arp-> si
<Vsg21> patetico el otro dia tire algo muy gracioso
<Vsg21> asi a un amigo charlando
<arp-> son "daemon" de boludez instalados en la sociedad
<Vsg21> pasa un loco con el cel en la cintura cuchando musica le digo viste como avanzo la humanidad
<Vsg21> antes eran negros con un grabador en el hombro mira a donde llegamos
<Vsg21> jajajja
<arp-> ahahahah
<arp-> es verdad sisi
<Vsg21> fue genial la comparacion
<arp-> pero los negros de grabador, de ultima tenian onda
<arp-> ahora es cualquiera
<Vsg21> y bueno evolucionaron tambien ellos
<Vsg21> jajaja
<arp-> as cosas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWBjvNIJagg
<arp-> escuchan esas cosas
<Vsg21> para que toy con los redonditos de ricota
<arp-> ni te calientes en cambiar
<arp-> te va matar
<Vsg21> jaaaa que risa y pero hasta son malos viteh
<Vsg21> te miran para pegarte jajaja
<Vsg21> y se visten como chetos esa ropa pedorra seguro es cara
<Vsg21> osea otra se quejan de los de recoleta pero estos tienen mas plata ensima que los rubios :\
<arp-> jajaja
<arp-> se
<arp-> son los sojeros regeton
<Vsg21> ja
<kurama10> mmmmm bueno perdon que meta mi cuchara pero que musica escuchan ustedes
<Vsg21> heavy, rock de los 70 80
<kurama10> bueno si comparamos hace 30 y 40 anios los comentarios eran los mismos estab de acuerdo
<Vsg21> y lo que dijo homero esa vuelta era 100 % cierto el rock alcanzo la perfeccion en los 70 ahora toda basura
<sansen> quien es Homero, el de la Ilíada y la Odisea ?
<Vsg21> jajajja
<sansen> -.-
<mathesis> kurama10: aca andas
<kurama10> si pero ando ya casi cenando
<kurama10> jejejeje
<kurama10> que pex mathesis
<kurama10> ??
<mathesis> cenando no mames
<mathesis> nada we aqui intentando programar
<kurama10> jajajaja
<kurama10> en que ?
<mathesis> php + cakephp
<T3LL0> hola
<T3LL0> como puedo instalar LightDM y usarlo en vez de GDM en Ubuntu Maverick?
<QuestionMark> mi /etc/apache2/httpd.conf está vacío ¿es normal?
<sebikul> QuestionMark, ese archivo es para la configuracion del usuario. es comun que se encuentra vacio luego de instalar apache
<T3LL0> como hago para ke LDM sea el predeterminado al inicio en vez de GDM?
<kurama10> QuestionMark busca en otra carpeta se puede llamar apache.conf
<QuestionMark> ok
<QuestionMark> gracias sebikul  y kurama10
<kurama10> QuestionMark que distro usas
<QuestionMark> estaba instalando moodle y tuve un error en la instalación, leí en la documentación de moodle que había que configurar apache2 para que tomara los index.php
<kurama10> ubuntu
<QuestionMark> 10.10
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> me ayudan
<punkmexic> a recuperar grub
<punkmexic> porfavor
<yarol> claro punkmexic en privado
<MichaelSOG> que no eso no se hace en privado
<MichaelSOG> =/
<MichaelSOG> es una de las reglas
<MichaelSOG> =/
<yarol> listo punkmexic ?
<punkmexic> listo
<punkmexic> como nuevo
<yarol> ok men
<punkmexic> gracias
<fzeta> ieeep! nas
<fzeta> re
 * xoan buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<zoko> buenas.
<leviatan> hola , en esta instruccion al poner su no me reconoce mi contraseña, ¿por que?  : http://ignoranto.info/ricercando/control-ventiladores-ubuntu/
<erAbuelo> a todo esto buenos dias a todos :)
<leviatan> no puedo ejecutar root con su o sudo debo instalar esto para ello?: El programa «root» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<leviatan> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<erAbuelo> leviatan: root no es un programa es un usuario
<leviatan> por eso he preguntado porque tenia dudas
<erAbuelo> y por eso te he contestado, para correjirlas :)
<leviatan> pongo su + mi contraseña pero no funciona
<erAbuelo> leviatan: y con sudo funciona ?
<leviatan> tampoco
<erAbuelo> sudo bash
<erAbuelo> que error te da ?
<leviatan>  sudo root
<leviatan> sudo: root: command not found
<leviatan>  sudo root: command not found
<erAbuelo> sudo root no
<erAbuelo> sudo bash
<leviatan> ahora si
<erAbuelo> ahora exit
<erAbuelo> y prueba
<erAbuelo> su
<erAbuelo> asi a secas
<leviatan>  su
<leviatan> Contraseña:
<leviatan> su: Fallo de autenticación
<erAbuelo> a root no le tienes contraseña no?
<leviatan> me parece que no pero para permisos de administrador si tengo contraseña pero no funciona con su o sudo
<erAbuelo> su es para entrar como usuario root, y necesitas la contraseña de root, si root no tiene contraseña no puedes usar su con root
<erAbuelo> usa sudo en su lugar, que ademas es lo recomendado por ubunut
<leviatan> al instalar ubuntu no te la pide
<erAbuelo> vuelvo en un rato
<leviatan> por que el gestor de energia de ubuntu no tiene integrado los planes de energia performance, ondemand y otros?
<erAbuelo> leviatan: yo no uso ubuntu, ni gnome, ni kde, asi que no lo se :)
<leviatan> erabuelo esto es un canal de ubuntu oficial? pregunto
<erAbuelo> leviatan: esto es un canal de soporte de ubuntu, pero no todos lo usamos, yo entro para ayudar si puedo, pero sobre todo para aprender :)
<erAbuelo> no se si el canal es oficial aunque no creo
<leviatan> pues a mi me han echado de ubuntu muchas veces por no usar una distribucion oficial de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> eso sera, si preguntas cosas de esa distribucion, no es mi caso :)
<leviatan> era el mismo ubuntu pero con otro nombre
<erAbuelo> yo no pregunto nada que no sea de ubuntu, es decir, no pregunto ;)
<erAbuelo> si no se llama ubuntu no es ubuntu xD
<leviatan> cogen una distribuncion oficial de ubuntu le ponen 2 cositas mas y le cambian el nombre y  simplemente por eso esa distro ya no es ubuntu
<leviatan> por que el gestor de energia de ubuntu no tiene integrado los planes de energia performance, ondemand y otros? de tenerlos daria solucion al sobrecalentamineto de mi tarjeta grafica de nvidia
<hashashin> leviatan, eso es para la cpu, para la tarjeta video debes usar esto por ejemplo: http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/
<hashashin> leviatan, o con nvidia-settings -a [fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=80 tb podrias, busca un poco en google
<leviatan> hahaskin ya pero es muy complicado y durante el proceso me encuentro con un sin fin de problemas : http://ignoranto.info/ricercando/control-ventiladores-ubuntu/
<leviatan> hashashin, mi nvidia no detecta los ventiladores
<hashashin> pero eso leviatan es para controlar los ventiladores del pc, el de la tarjeta de video se toca con sus drivers
<leviatan> si mi herramienta de nvidia nunca ha detectado los ventiladores en mi maquina  el problema esta en como configuro los ventiladores desde nvidia
<leviatan> hashashin
<leviatan> hashashin por que la temperatura limite en nvidia no la puedo tocar
<leviatan> porque
<leviatan> hashashin , mi nvidia, http://img94.imageshack.us/i/pantallazomf.png/
<hashashin> leviatan, con nvidia-settings puedes tocar mas cosas de las que salen ahi desde la linea de comandos: man nvidia-settings
<leviatan> voy a ver
<leviatan> hashashin con ese comando como hago para que nvidia rebaje la temperatura de la gpu a partir de los 59 grados
<leviatan> ?
<hashashin> prueba esto: nvidia-settings -q "[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed" -t
<hashashin> a ver si puedes controla el ventilador primero
<leviatan> ERROR: Invalid Fan 0 specified in query '[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed' (there are
<leviatan>        only 0 Fans on this Display).
<leviatan> hashashin
<hashashin> pues olvidate XD
<hashashin> leviatan, igual esa tarjeta no tiene control de ventilador en la bios y simplemente el que la ensambló le puso uno, o los drivers no llevan pa controlar ese modelo no se...
<hashashin> prueba con el otro programilla que te dije al principio nvclock
<leviatan> hahashin ayer limpie el ordenador pero usando un inyector de aire sin desmontar y los registros de la temp son los mismos
<leviatan> nvclock se puede instalar desde el centro de software de ubuntu?
<leviatan> hashashin
<hashashin> imagino q si
<leviatan> hashashin hay dos nvclock el qt y el gtk cual debo instalar o al instalar uno se instalan los demas?
<hashashin> leviatan, gtk si usas ubuntu/gnome y qt para kbuntu/kde
<leviatan> ok
<leviatan> hashashin he instalado nvclock pero noi se como ejecutar la aplicacion?
<leviatan> pero no se
<leviatan> hashashin , ya esta
<hashashin> nvclock-gtk, nvclock... usa la lógica...
<hashashin> mu bien XD
<leviatan> hashashin, el problema ahora es que no se que debo seleccionar para que nvidia mantega la pc a una temperatura de unos 53 grados como en windows
<leviatan> la gpu
<leviatan> hashashin ahora mi gpu esta a 67 grados
<leviatan> hashashin , ese parece ser el tope
<hashashin> igual en windows la tarjeta no trabajaba tanto... tienes compiz y esas cosas puestas?
<leviatan> tengo el compiz solo con la lupa porque me parece de gran utilidad lo demas del compiz lo desactive todo menos las ventanas gelatinosas y el decorador de ventanas
<leviatan> hashashin
<hashashin> pues puede ser eso que aki curra un poco mas la tarjeta... pero mientras no pase de ahi... tampoco te preocupes
<leviatan> el problema es que como lo tengo en ondemand si dejo inactivo el ordenador se mantiene a 67 grados
<hashashin> leviatan, son cosas independiente el governor de la cpu y la tarjeta grafica te lo dije antes
<leviatan> y no lo puedo cambiar a performance porque se resetea y me cambia la configuracion cada vez que inicio me dijeron que era problema de un bug
<leviatan> hashashin es que los ventiladores en mi pc solo se activan en funcion de lo que trabajen mis procesadores pero no tienen en cuenta la gpu de nvidia
<aguitel> erUSUL, pregunta: no me funciona correctamente el administrador de energia en gnome cuando quiero que a tantos minutos se apague el monitor ,osea algunas veces funciona y otras veces no ,alguna manera de borrar toda la configuracion ?
<leviatan> hashashin nvclock para que me puede servir en este caso?
<hashashin> leviatan, podrias bajarle la velocidad a la gpu y la mem de la tarjeta, algun grado bajará, busca el equilibrio entre que te vaya bien el escritorio y una temp que te guste más XD, o mira las opciones de nvclock para controlar el ventilador a ver si funciona
<leviatan> hashashin , el overcloking que esta desactivado lo debo de tocar o en ningun caso?
<hashashin> si quieres bajar la velocidad tienes que activarla claro
<leviatan> ok
<leviatan> hashashin , ubuntu me da esta señal de peligro,con overclocking: Overclocking on Laptops is more dangerous than normal overclocking because they are more sensitive to heat.
<leviatan> Are you sure you want to enable overclocking?
<hashashin> pero eso es cuando subes la velocidad pq se puede sobrecalentar, tu vas a bajarla
<leviatan> hashashin , ok
<hashashin> leviatan, baja un poco, mueve alguna ventana, si no notas que va mal baja otro poco y asi... y controlando la temperatura
<leviatan> hashashin, para ese desempeño la frecuencia de gpu clock la debo de baja ahora la tengo al tope por defecto?  y la de memory clock la tegon por defecto bjada al mininimo la debo de subir o mantenerla como esta?
<hashashin> no subas nada en todo caso ves bajando lo que te deje bajar
<leviatan> hashashin, ok
<leviatan> hashashin, el test speeds before para que sirve realmente?
<hashashin> pues en el caso de que estubieras subiendo prueba si es estable la nueva velocidad
<hashashin> pero no esta de mas que de le des aunque estes bajando
<leviatan> no estoy bjandola porque esta por defecto al maximo lo que es la gpu clock
<leviatan> hashashin hay un posible problema me parece que esta aplicacion no me permite guardar la configuracion no aparece esa opcion
<leviatan> en un apartado pone opengl setting no se si se referira a guardar lo que configures
<leviatan> hashashin
<hashashin> debería guardarla al darle a "Change Speeds"
<yamaci91> les aviso a todos, soy ivedci89 que le puso ubuntu a su hermana estoy actualizando ahora... espero le ayuden si yo no estoy
<leviatan> corrijo pone save opengl setting
<yamaci91> jeje
<leviatan> hashashin, por defecto el sistema solo me permite bajar hasta un minimo no al minimo del todo
<leviatan> hashashin y a la vez hace que memory clock se iguale a la frecuencia de la gpu clock seleccionada
<hashashin> eso ya depende de la tarjeta leviatan imagino
<leviatan> hashashin , no noto descenso alguno en la temperatura con el cambio sera cuestion de reiniciar
<leviatan> ?
<leviatan> hashashin, a que se refiere la opcion use low-level overclocking  backend?
<hashashin> ni idea leviatan mira la documentacion del programilla
<leviatan> estara en ingles voy a ver si puedo mediante el soprte de idiomas ponerlo en español
<leviatan> hashashin, bien reinicio y compruebo. gracias
<totyko_> hola
<totyko_> alguien con experiencia en openvpn
<totyko_> que me pueda dar una mano
<Mechanix> hola buen dia
<darknet> hola hay alguien?
<Lancro> alguien hay jeje
<darknet> Lancro me puedes hechar una mano?
<Lancro> no soy un guru precisamente, pero si puedo te ayudo
<Lancro> que te ocurre
<darknet> Lancro jeje , bueno pues tengo un pequeño problema al iniciar ubuntu, me sale informacion diciendo que va a montar /sdb /sdc y otros y que no encuentra el controlador, la cosa es que esas particiones no existen, no hay nada que montar pertenecen a un lector multitarjeta pero no tengo insertadas ninguna de ellas
<darknet> Lancro es algo complicado de explicar
<Lancro> ya veo ya
<Lancro> entiendo lo que quieres decir
<Lancro> intenta montarte un lector multitarjeta sin las tarjetas dentro
<Lancro> es raro, es como si intentara montar un pen drive sin meterlo
<Lancro> ni idea de porque te puede ocurrir eso
<darknet> Lancro me da la opcion de pulsar S para omitirlo y seguir con el arranque pero es un fastidio tener que hacerlo en cada reinicio, y me gustaria saber como puedo indicar al sistema que no se empeñe en montarlas
<Lancro> ni idea :/, a ver si alguno mas te puede ayudar
<darknet> bueno a ver si se pasa algun guru y me puede ayudar, de todas formas gracias por tu tiempo
<Lancro> de nada, ojala pudiera ayudarte
<file_not_found> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<file_not_found> borre la otra vez la carpeta log en /var
<razieliyo> buenas
<file_not_found> y ahora me da problemas, me apaga la pc
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, la borraste?
<file_not_found> lo de adentro ocupaba un espacio excesivo mas de 4gb
<Virus69> Saludos amigos
<file_not_found> si
<razieliyo> ke nombre mas original
<file_not_found> Tarrasquero:
<Tarrasquero> pero es del sistema, como se te ocurre?
<Virus69> tengo un problema,  la opcion para renombrar pendrive la tengo desactivada, como puedo activarlo?
<Ne0WizArd> mount
<erAbuelo> file_not_found: en esos casos es mejor borrar / esa si que ocupa
<file_not_found> pero no tuve probemas
<Tarrasquero> virus69, prueba gksudo nautilus
<file_not_found> ahora se reinicia
 * Tarrasquero se destornilla
<file_not_found> dice un error: postgresql fail
<file_not_found> PostgreSQL 8.4 fail
<Virus69> no puedo renombrarlo desde nautilus, esta desactivada esa obcion
<Virus69> opcion
<Tarrasquero> virus69, con gksudo?
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, solo se me ocurre esto → sudo aptitude install testdisk y despues para recuperar → sudo photorec
<Tarrasquero> eso si no has borrado muchas cosas despues del incidente aunque 4gb de informacion...dificil lo tienes
<Virus69> Tarrasquero: ya prove con gksudo nautilus pero al darle boton derecho del muse la opcion renombrar esta desactivada
<Tarrasquero> virus69, con gparted probaste?
<leviatan> hola el hardware monitoring tanto de nvclock como de nvidia no detectan ni pueden ajustar los ventiladores de la pc, eso significa que mi tarjeta grafica gpu con ubuntu puede o podria quemarse mucho antes que con windows?
<file_not_found> nos vemos
<Virus69> con gparte si puedo, pero la idea era poder volver activar la opcion de renombrarlo desde el  menu del mouse
<Tarrasquero> virus69, deves desmontarlo antes
<Tarrasquero> virus69, como va?
<Tarrasquero> es solo eso desmontarlo
<leviatan> hola si mi nvidia en ubuntu para mi pc no puede detectar ni ajustar la activacion de los ventiladores debo de entender que ubuntu o mejor dicho ningun linux esta concebido para ser usado en mi pc sin causar daños a la pc en este caso a la tarjeta grafica?
 * Lancro se ausenta
<Virus69> Tarrasquero: desmonto primero la unidad usb y luego entor con gksudo nautilus?
<Tarrasquero> no solo eso
<Tarrasquero> abre el nautilus y desmonta y renombra
<Virus69> ok
<Tarrasquero> sin sudo
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, que dices?
<Tarrasquero> no culpes a linux de una mala config
<leviatan> culpo a hp por estar unica y exclusivamente bien preparado para ser utilizado solo con winows o sea como si mi hp fuera un apple que solo se debe de usar con macosx
<Virus69> no no se puede! como dije la opcion esta desactivada, yo creo que falta instalar  un paquete!
<leviatan> tarrasquero
<juan-arg> alguien sabe.. como evoluciono el tema de spedy en peru.. y el soporte exclusivo a sistemas win?
<Tarrasquero> virus69, pues en mi caso sin sudo y como te dije...todo bien
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, eso empieza por hay
<leviatan> tarrasquero 67 grados mi gpu y sin solucion
<leviatan> tarrasquero, en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, ese es el precio a pagar por harware exclusivo windows
<juan-arg> leviatan: limpiala
<juan-arg> empeza por ahi
<Tarrasquero> juan-arg, ya lo hizo
<juan-arg> que lo aga mejor.. jaja
<Tarrasquero> esto biene de mas atras
<JuanKLinux> leviatan, yo tengo un asus 1201n, con una nvidia ION y casi siempre esta a 60º
<juan-arg> no encerio.. prende el power mixer desde el xorg.. asi controla el overcloking segun necesidad
<leviatan> la limpie ayer y los registros son los mismos lo limpie sin desmontar tan solo usando un inyector
<juan-arg>  baja mucho la temperatura
<Tarrasquero> la mia ahora esta a 56
<leviatan> 67 grados y se mantiene
<juan-arg> 54 la mia
<juan-arg> igual depende del modelo y si esta estable el voltaje.. de la fuente o no
<juan-arg> tambien
<leviatan> el powermixe esta por defecto en adaptative y no lo puedo poner en performance porque no se queda ñla configuracion salvada
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, siempre que no llegue a los 90º...
<juan-arg> leviatan: lo podes poner en automatico.. desde xorg
<juan-arg> pero como dice Tarrasquerosi no llega a los 90° no ahi drama
<leviatan> tarrasquero eso igual lo dices para tranquilizar pero esos registros no son a mi entender los recomendados para el buen mantenimiento y conservacion de una maquina
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, esa es la media alta, pero no para estar preocupado
<juan-arg> leviatan: .. la otea es que revises la fuente para ver .. que los voltajes esten bien
<juan-arg> con un tester y una pinza amperometrica
<leviatan> solo se que windows dejara mucho que sesear pero parece ser que malo o bueno windows esta hecho a la medida de mi maquina
<leviatan> que desear
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, no te equivoques tu maquina esta hecha a la medida de windows...:P
<leviatan> eso era gracias por rectificarme
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> una pregunta
<Tarrasquero> nas
<pipo65> como hago para q el grub boote una iso
<orlando> Utilizando Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 64 bits + gnome-desktop-environment; problemas con miro no desrcarga los resultados de busqueda
<pipo65> los resultados de busqueda con aptitude
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, una iso?
<pipo65> si
<leviatan> tarrasquero, por esa misma razon si mi pc estuviera en periodo de garantia y ocurriera alguna averia sin ser causa por instalar o usar ubuntu igual hp invalidaria mi garantia en ese supuesto?
<pipo65> la iso se llama usb.iso
<pipo65> leviatan: es probable q los de hp anulen la garantia por q soplo viento de el norte
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, mira las condiciones de la garantia
<pipo65> son bastante insoportables
<Tarrasquero> a mi dejó de preocuparme la garantia hace ya tiempo
<pipo65> jajajja Tarrasquero eso por q usas linux
<Tarrasquero> pudiendo hacer uso de ella
<leviatan> era solo un supuesto?
<Tarrasquero> si ya
<pipo65> es probable q un sistema inestable se vuelva estable por usar linux
<Tarrasquero> pero cualquier excusa es buena
<pipo65> y si no me crees preguntales a los del sem
<leviatan> mi unico problema es la temperatura de la gpu por lo demas usa linux
<Tarrasquero> pipo65, al usar sistema redundas al hablar de linux, entiendes?
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: tienes razon
<pipo65> es q ofendia a la palabra sistema poniendola en el lugar de algun producto micro$oft
<Tarrasquero> seria: al usar linux se estaviliza el pc
<pipo65> sep
<leviatan> pero la temperatura de mi gpu no es estable en linux en windows si
<pipo65> leviatan: con que mides la temperatura en windows
<pipo65> y con que en linux
<leviatan> con un programa de nombre raro creado por los mismos editores de ccleaner
<pipo65> leviatan: has lo siguente
<yamaci91> leviatan ya te dije que lo que hace linux es ahorrar energia, no te preocupes por la temperatura, linux solo enciende el verntilador cuando es muy necesario, no se quemara nada por ello.
<Tarrasquero> leviatan, en tu lugar dejaría la pc abierta para ver el comportamiento del ventilador
<leviatan> pero es completo y muy preciso
<pipo65> abre tu cpu colocale un termometro dijitan sobre el disipador
<orlando> pipo65: los resulados de busqueda de video en miro.
<pipo65> y prueba con ambos sistemas
<pipo65> miro q es eso
<leviatan> en linux lo mido con la herrmienta de nvidia la que todos conocen
<orlando> un cliente de podcast
<xangua> yo no la conozco :P
<pipo65> leviatan: la herramienta de nvidia te da la temperatura de todo el sistema
<pipo65> o de l aplaca de video
<leviatan> no solo de la gpu
<pipo65> leviatan: puede q los programas mientan con respecto a la temperatura
<darknet> sera mas precisa la herramienta de nvidia que no al de otros
<leviatan> la del disco duro en linux ahora la tengo a 45 grados
<leviatan> es por dar datos
<yamaci91> leviatan: ya te dije que lo que hace linux es ahorrar energia, no te preocupes por la temperatura, linux solo enciende el verntilador cuando es muy necesario, no se quemara nada por ello.
<pipo65> leviatan: pero q te garantisa q la herramienta de windows sea presisa
<leviatan> es muy sofisticada y completa una maravilla te lo dice todo sobre tu windows a nivel tecnico
<pipo65> leviatan: si quieres el caso puedes probar a entrar a la bios y mirar la temperatura desde ahi
<leviatan> si no es compleja esa operacion si
<pipo65> y requiere que reinicies
<pipo65> y presiones del o f2
<pipo65> no sabria decirte q usar para entrar a la bios de tu maquina
<leviatan> ok hago eso y compruebo que sale
<pipo65> pero la mayoria tienen una opcion q muestra la temperatura real
<pipo65> y ya no dependeria de el soft
<pipo65> te da la temperatura por hard
<pipo65> aunque se vea como soft
<darknet> prueba con la tecla suprimir antes de que se inicie el sistema operativo
<leviatan> voy a la bios de hp hace tiempo que no la usaba y no me acordaba del comando f2 que debia de usar
<leviatan> ok reinicio
<leviatan> pipo65, en f2 con la bios es solo para testear en f1 es donde aparece la informacion del sistema pero no muestra info de las temperaturas
<juan-arg> leviatan: apreta esc.. y te muestra que opciones tenes
<leviatan> juan-org , ok vuelvo a probar
<darknet> levitan has visto ya la bios
<darknet> leviatan has visto ya la bios
<leviatan> juan-arg ni con f1 f2 y f9 desde la bios accedo a la info de las temperaturas ni pulsando esc
<juan-arg> leviatan: desde la bios?... en sistema status..  no sale voltaje y temp?
<leviatan> no he encontrado esas especificaciones
<leviatan> en ningun apartado de la bios de hp phoenix
<darknet> leviatan tampoco te salen los voltajes del procesador?
<UzU> buenas
<UzU> he instalado windows en una particion y no veo como instalar el grub
<UzU> estoy ahora con una sesion de live-dvd
<yamaci91> el grub se instala solo cuando instales ubuntu
<xangua> UzU: restaura grub con SuperGrub Disk 2 sería lo más fácil
<UzU> pero ubuntu lo tenia instalado previamente
<UzU> y eso como se hace?
<erAbuelo> UzU: entonces busca como recuperar grub, no como instalarlo
<darknet> Uzu has instalado windows despues de ubuntu?
<UzU> eso es
<leviatan> juan-arg , no encuentro la info de las temperaturas desde la bios de hp aun asi me fio del todo de lo que me informa la herramienta de nvidia en ubuntu
<yamaci91> mal HECHO!!!!
<UzU> lo se
<UzU> pero no iba a perder todo lo que tenia
<yamaci91> lo has perdido...JÁ
<erAbuelo> yamaci91: no digas tonterias
<UzU> no recuerdo como recuperarlo
<juan-arg> leviatan: la herramienta.. lee la info de la bios.. pero si no te fias conseguite un termometro y medilo vos
<UzU> pero no era algo muy complicado
<UzU> lo hice hace escasos meses en otro pc
<erAbuelo> UzU: mira aqui http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB por ejemplo
<UzU> si, aqui es donde estoy
<UzU> gracias
<erAbuelo> basicamente necesitas hacer un chroot al disco y luego grub-install y listo
<yamaci91> che, existe audacious para windows?
<leviatan> por eso que me fio de esas temperaturas tanto las que me ponen en windows como en linux . me planteo el problema que se da con el sobrecalentamiento de mi gpu usando linux
<leviatan> juan-arg
<UzU> muchas gracias, erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dnd
<UzU> no tantas para ti, yamaci91 xD
<leviatan> juan-arg,  mejor preguntare al servicio tecnico de hp que segun mi modelo de pc que distribucion puedo instalarle y que este certificada por hp para usarla en mi maquina
<juan-arg> leviatan: pegate una vuelta por linux-laptop.net
<juan-arg> y buscala
<leviatan> juan-arg, buen aporte gracias
<leviatan> juna-arg, tengo una duda mi hp pertenece a la serie hp dv9000 pero mi modelo de hp es dv9700 solo aparece en la lista para la serie dv9000
<juan-arg> leviatan: fijate si usa la misma placa de video
<juan-arg> o paresida..
<juan-arg> lo que vos estas buscando.. es la placa de video.. no la pc completa
<juan-arg> revisa .. posiblemente otra marca tenga tu misma placa..
<leviatan> la placa de video seria nvidia gforce 8400m gs?
<juan-arg> busca en google site:linux-laptop.net   "nvidia 320" .. pór ejemplo
<leviatan> juan-arg
<leviatan> ok
<juan-arg> asdi buscas adentro de la pag
 * cousteau tiene la experiencia de que los ventiladores de las nVidia son una porquería, pero se arreglan con 3 en 1)
<leviatan> juan-arg entre dv9000 t y dv9000 z los terminos t y z significan algo en concreto?
<juan-arg> leviatan: si tiene la misma placa de video.. te importa poco
<Tarrasquero> cousteau, yo prefiero aceite para maquinas de coser :P
<leviatan> juan-arg, ok
<cousteau> yo creo que vale hasta con aceite de girasol
<UzU> buenas
<Tarrasquero> lol
<cousteau> pero bueno, aceite de máquina de coser o si no 3 en 1 van bien
<UzU> se me han desconfigurado las x
<UzU> como puedo recuperarlas?
<cousteau> cómo se te han desconfigurado?
<UzU> pues instalé windows
<UzU> utilicé esto para recuperar el grub (http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB)
<UzU> y cuando estaba en el paso de "y ahora reinicia..." saliendo del live dvd y entrando de nuevo en el sistema
<UzU> ese fue el resultado
<UzU> un aviso de que las X no se pueden cargar correctamente
<leviatan> juan-arg solo puedo optar a estas segun la numeracion pero no sale error 404 en la info sobre las distros , # HP dv9000t [Mandriva 2008 FREE]
<leviatan> # HP DV 9000t [Fedora Core 6]
<leviatan> # HP dv9000t [Fedora Core 6]
<leviatan> # HP dv9000z [Mandriva 2007 Powerpack]
<leviatan> # HP dv9000z [Mandriva 2007 Powerpack]
<UzU> algo?
<cousteau> UzU: usaste las onstrucciones para grub 2, no?
<UzU> eso es, cousteau
<cousteau> UzU: dicen que una vez entres, ejecutes update-grub2
<UzU> pero el problema de la x no tiene nada que ver
<cousteau> a lo mejor has entrado en modo a prueba de fallos o algo
<UzU> no, no
<UzU> me dice que las x no se pueden cargar
<cousteau> a lo mejor no se pueden cargar porque has entrado en modo a prueba de fallos o algo
<UzU> y me da distintas opciones para restaurarlas, de las cuales ninguna ha funcionado
<cousteau> o has usado unas opciones de GRUB incorrectas al haberlo reinstalado
<cousteau> entra en un terminal y pon   sudo update-grub2
<UzU> oks
<cousteau> y reinicia a ver qué hace
<UzU> espera, pues, que estoy en el live-dvd ahora
<cousteau> ah, vale... no tienes a mano un portátil o algo, no?
<UzU> si, si
<UzU> estoy en un portatil
<UzU> pero a la vez el ordenador afectado estaba en live dvd
<cousteau> me refería a otro ordenador... bueno, puedes instalarte irssi, que es un cliente para IRC por consola, que no necesita entorno gráfico
<cousteau> ...ehm, vale, entendido
<UzU> vale, lo he hecho
<UzU> reinicio?
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> a ver qué te sale ahora
<UzU> en proceso
<UzU> el grub funciona correctamente
<UzU> ahora a ver que pasa con las X
<UzU> el mismo problema
<UzU> me da opciones para restaurarlas:
<UzU> bueno, opciones en general
<UzU> 1.- ejecutar ubuntu en modo baja resolucion
<UzU> 2.- reconfigurar graficos
<UzU> 3.- intentar resolver el problema
<UzU> 4.- salir al inicio de sesion en modo consola
<UzU> 5.- reiniciar las x
<Tarrasquero> uzu, usa pastebin, o te silenciara el bot
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erAbuelo> UzU: escoge la opcion 4 y mira el log en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<UzU> como miro eso?
<erAbuelo> escoges la opcion 4 de ese menu que pusiste,
<erAbuelo> y desde consola: sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<UzU> @erAbuelo: y que tengo que mirar de ahí?
<erAbuelo> que error da
<UzU> mmm
<UzU> y como lo veré?
<erAbuelo> (EE) error
<erAbuelo> aparece eso al principio de la linea
<UzU> nada
<UzU> no aparece nada
<erAbuelo> me extraña que si no carga las X ahi no aparezca algun error
<UzU> ya, ya, lo estoy mirando, pero nada
<UzU> wolo hay algo (WW) de warning, pero nada mas
<UzU> esto pede ser:
<UzU> ah, no, nada
<UzU> son solo fuentes tipograficas
<UzU> entonces que puedo hacer?
<cousteau> ¿a alguien le funciona el corrector ortográfico en LibreOffice?
<erAbuelo> UzU: lo primero buscar el fallo
<UzU> pero no hay nada
<UzU> no lo pone, por lo menos
<erAbuelo> puedes pastear el archivo en pastebin ?
<UzU> mmm, como lo hago?
<erAbuelo> tienes conexion a inet en ese ordenador ?
<UzU> sep
<erAbuelo> UzU: alias pastebin=\"curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us\"
<erAbuelo> y luego cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebin
<cousteau> o que se instale el pastebinit
<erAbuelo> tb xD
<UzU> no me ha dado ningun resultado eso :/
<UzU> xD
<erAbuelo> tienes curl instalado ?
<UzU> pues ni idea, no me suea
<UzU> suena*
<UzU> mmm
<UzU> lo instalo
<UzU> un segundo
<Vero2> hola, alguien ha usado Rescatux?
<mama21mama>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us\
<cousteau> UzU: mejor instala pastebinit y ya está
<mama21mama> enter entaer hasta que te de la url
<Vero2> alguien conoce el programa Rescatux?
<darknet> Vero2 para que sirve?
<UzU> @cousteau: vale, pastebinit en proceso
<UzU> no estaba conectado a internet xD
<UzU> bueno, que hago ahora
<Vero2> darknet: para recuperar Grub2
<UzU> erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dime
<UzU> una vez con pastebinit instalado que hago?
<UzU> para copiarte el documento, digo
<erAbuelo> UzU: yo no uso ese soft que te diga cousteau :)
<darknet> Vero2 te se ha dañado el grub?
<UzU> bueno
<UzU> tengo curl instalado
<UzU> ahora que?
<Vero2> darknet: me lo ha "comido" Windows al reinstalarlo...
<cousteau> !man pastebinit
<darknet> Vero2 supongo que te lo has descargado el programa y que has hecho con el?
<UzU> !man pastebinit?
<erAbuelo> UzU: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<kubot> pastebinit | This manual page documents briefly the pastebinit commands pastebinit reads text and sends it to a "pastebin" on the internet, returning the URL ... | Prueba « man pastebinit » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/pastebinit.1.html
<Vero2> darknet: lo estoy descargando, pesa bastante, pero quería saber si alguien del foro lo usó
<Vero2> aparentemente nadie lo conoce
<kubot> No manual page for 'pastebinit?'
<cousteau> me parece que es   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Vero2> es de SuperGrubDisk
<darknet> Vero2, http://rescatux.berlios.de/wiki/Main_Page
<Vero2> darknet: si, de allí lo estoy descargando
<UzU> http://sprunge.us/DSfJ
<darknet> Vero2 grabalo en un disco y cambias la bios para iniciar desde cd
<UzU> erAbuelo?
<erAbuelo> estoy mirando
<UzU> de acuerdo
<Vero2> darknet: dice que recupera el Grub pero nada mas que eso, pero a mi me interesa que recupere. En Bios tengo como primer arranque el DVD así que ahí no hay problema
<Vero2> Nada mas quería saber si alguien lo conocía.
<Vero2> darknet: gracias por tu interés
<darknet> Vero2, si tienes algun problema con el rescate del grub pasate por aqui
<erAbuelo> UzU: ese log es de ahora ? o de la ultima vez que arranco bien ?
<Vero2> darknet: sí gracias :-)
<UzU> erAbuelo: no se de cuando es eso, solo se que es lo que tengo ahora como documento
<erAbuelo> eso es del ordenata que no arranca las X ?
<UzU> sep
<erAbuelo> UzU: lanza las X a mano
<UzU> como?
<erAbuelo> X
<erAbuelo> y luego mira el Xorg.0.log
<oni_> no era startx ?
<erAbuelo> oni_: solo quiero ver que errores da el server de X, no abrir una session nueva
<UzU> okoks, un momento, que he tenido que moverme y se ha aabado la bateria
<oni_> okis erAbuelo
<UzU> 5 minutos, que estoy con mi hermano en brazos...
<UzU> y no puedo ir a por el cargador
<erAbuelo> no problem :)
<dzup2> UzU: eres mujer?
<oni_> UzU, piensa antes de contestar
<oni_> xD
<compact> buenas
<dzup2> bueno no tiene nada de malo traer un hermano en brazos siendo hombre, aclarando
<oni_> nass compact
<compact> necesito deshabilitar la opcion de cambiar de escritorio mediante el raton de kde
<compact> alguien por casualidad sabría ?
<compact> es una chorrada
<compact> pero,  ni en google.
<oni_> kde es demasiado pijo para mi, lo siento compact
<compact> es que me puse, a tunearlo,
<compact> y a saber
<oni_> creo recordar q en kde hay un menu para todo lo del Qt
<UzU> No, soy hombre
<UzU> erAbuelo, otra vez aqui
<UzU> con el ordenador en proceso de encenderse
<UzU> Algo que me sale de los profesos de inicio en vez de ok, fail es:
<UzU> "The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output: 2010-12-11 19:17:24 GMT FATAL: could not write lock file "postmaster.pid": No space left on device"
<UzU> erAbuelo
<UzU> he hecho "X"
<UzU> ahora si que he obtenido error
<erAbuelo> UzU: pues esta claro no tienes espacio libre en el raiz
<erAbuelo> UzU: entra en modo consola y haz: sudo apt-get clean
<UzU> cuanto espacio debo tener?
<erAbuelo> algo xD
<UzU> algo?
<UzU> xD
<UzU> algo tengo
<UzU> xD
<erAbuelo> es que no tienes nada
<UzU> y despues de eso?
<erAbuelo> df -h
<erAbuelo> y mira cuanto espacio te queda libre
<UzU> mmm
<UzU> 49M
<UzU> pero es raro
<erAbuelo> por ?
<UzU> tamaño: 403G
<UzU> en uso: 382G
<UzU> % uso: 100%
<UzU> que?
<UzU> xD
<erAbuelo> UzU: haz "sudo du -hs /*"
<erAbuelo> tardara un rato pero te dira cuanto ocupa cada directorio
<UzU> de todas formas eso no cuadra igualmente
<UzU> lo de 382/403 = 1
<UzU> digo, que quedan mas de 20 gb libres
<erAbuelo> es que eso depende del numero de nodos libres, a veces tienes espacio libre, pero no te quedan nodos para poder asignarlo
<UzU> y que debo hacer, pues?
<erAbuelo> limpiar, borrar lo que sobre xD
<UzU> lo digo por que no vale la pena borrar si nada me asegura queque limpiando se arregle
<UzU> pues ya hay 20gb vacios
<erAbuelo> UzU: es que eso depende del tipo de archivos, ahora bien cada vez que borras liberas nodos, que pueden asignar ese espacio y por tanto se si soluciona el tema
<UzU> cuanto debo borrar, pues?
<erAbuelo> algo, con tener espacio para los temporales ya te arranca
<cousteau> UzU: las particiones en Linux reservan una cierta cantidad de espacio para root, por defecto el 5%, en tu caso 20 GB
<cousteau> pon un pendrive y saca algo de datos
<UzU> con un par de GB bastara?
<cousteau> yo creo que sí
<erAbuelo> UzU: tienes todo en una sola particion ?
<UzU> nop
<erAbuelo> dime como lo tienes
<UzU> tengo otra para windows y despues, a parte, tengo otra para la instalacion, no datos
<UzU> ahora no se que nombre recibía
<erAbuelo> UzU: me referia a ubuntu, da igual, limpia un par de gigas y reinicia
<UzU> para copiar como lo hago?
<erAbuelo> cp -a origen destino
<UzU> para mirar el tamaño de ficheros como es?
<erAbuelo> UzU: du -hs *
<UzU> y por ultimo:
<UzU> para mirar la ubicacion del destino?
<erAbuelo> ?
<UzU> lo que sea
<UzU> media y algo mas
<UzU> por cierto
<UzU> cp es copiar, no?
<UzU> tendria que hacer mv?
<erAbuelo> si
<UzU> entonces digo, como miro el directorio del pen
<UzU> ?
<UzU> erAbuelo, dime, como miro el directorio de un pen?
<erAbuelo> UzU: esta montado el pen ?
<UzU> eso creo
<UzU> como lo compruebo?
<erAbuelo> UzU: en mount te aparece ?
<erAbuelo> o sino en df -h
<m4v>  /j ubuntu-meeting
<UzU> no sale, no
<erAbuelo> UzU: pues tendras que montarlo, para eso primero con sudo fdisk -l mira que dispositivo es el pen, por ejemplo supongamos que es /dev/sdb1, luego haces, mkdir ~/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/pendrive
<UzU> sdb1, creo
<UzU> y ahora la ubicacion del pen es ~/pendrive?
<darknet> supongo que sera sdb1
<UzU> voy a borrar una carpeta que tengo en otro pc y mas rapido
<UzU> carpeta de 2.2 GB
<UzU> bastarà, en principio
<UzU> bastará
<darknet> UzU,  quieres liberar espacio?
<UzU> eso es
<UzU> esperad
<UzU> el comando para borrar cual es?
<juan-arg> acordate que si eliminas desde gnu/linux.. la mayoria de las distros.. solo lo mueven a una carpeta .trash en el mismo pendrive
<juan-arg> por lo tanto lo vas a ver todavia lleno
<juan-arg> control+h
<juan-arg> ven los ocultos y la eliminas
<juan-arg> o si no usas rm diirecto y listo
<UzU> ya, ya, eso lo tengo en cuenta
<UzU> para eliminar un archivo desde la consola de forma definitiva como se hace?
<juan-arg> rm
<juan-arg> si es un directorio rmdir
<juan-arg> y si tiene un solo archivo.. o mas
<juan-arg> rm -r
<UzU> como, como, esto ultimo no lo he entendido
<juan-arg> UzU: man rm
<juan-arg> o apropos delete
<juan-arg> apropos delet
<S[e]C> -r = recursive
<darknet> hola tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu , me sale informacion de que quiere montar /sdb /sdc que corresponden al lector multitarjetas, pero no hay tarjetas de memoria insertadas y me hace pulsar S para omitir y poder continuar con el arranque
<juan-arg> dejalo que lea el man..
<S[e]C> edita el /etc/fstab
<S[e]C> y comenta la linea donde aparece esa particion
<S[e]C> asi no intentara montarla al bootear
<darknet> gracias voy a por ello
<UzU> para salir del manual?
<S[e]C> ctrñl
<S[e]C> ctrl + d
<S[e]C> no
<S[e]C> xd
<S[e]C> sorry
<S[e]C> presiona la "q"
<UzU> demasiado tarde xD
<UzU> ya esta solucionado
<UzU> muchas gracias a los que me habéis ayduado
<darknet> porque cuando se inicia el escitorio no me salen los decorados de las ventanas y los efectos visuales estan desactivados?
<archbang> hola
<archbang> alguien sabe como recuperar un archivo que ya se sobreescribio??
<archbang> me refiero a un documento guardado y quiero tener el anterior?
<dzup2> de que t5ipo?
<dzup2> tipo*
<sebikul> archbang, salvo que el soft que abre el documento guarde una copia de seguridad no es posible
<archbang> sebikul es decir que no pudeo?
<archbang> no guarda copia de seguridad
<dzup2> archbang: que tipo de archivo
<archbang> dzup2 un trabajo en vectorworks y un doc
<darknet> porque cuando se inicia el escitorio no me salen los decorados de las ventanas y los efectos visuales estan desactivados?
<archbang> darknet
<dzup2> ls -al archivo*      fijate si tiene un respaldo
<sebikul> darknet, tienes instalado compiz?
<darknet> sebikul si
<archbang> ok, es que el problema de vectorworks es en mac, y el doc en ubuntu
<archbang> dzup2 ok, es que el problema de vectorworks es en mac, y el doc en ubuntu
<archbang> darknet agrega esto a las apps al inicio
<archbang> darknet compiz --replace
<archbang> dzup2 alguna idea? estoy desesperado
<Malckosme> que tal
<Malckosme> con que?
<darknet> archbang, con eso se me activaran los decorados de ventana al inicio, sin tener que tocar nada mas?
<archbang> darknet deberia
<dzup2> los doc siempre tienen un backup que termina en la cosa esa que lleva la ñ arriba (mi teclado no la pinta)
<darknet> archbang, gracias otra cosa mas, despues de iniciar sesion y mostrarse el escritorio me sale una ventana para que vuelva a instroducir la contraseña, porque?
<darknet> archbang, como evito que salga?
<dzup2> archbang: en MAC checka igual pues la MAC es BSd y los BSD tambien te guardan un archivo backup que comienza con la cosa esa arriba de la ñ y/o podria estar al final del archivo, busca con ls -al "*archivo*"   haber si lo vez
<Malckosme> saludos ubunteros
<Malckosme> ando desde fedora checanto el cliente irc
<Malckosme> irssi
<andreslara501> irssi lo voy a instalar
<Malckosme> esta bastante bueno
<Malckosme> aunque apenas lo ando dominando
<andreslara501> yo uso el de Opera, pero está pesado ya :S
<archbang> darknet a mi tmbn me molesta eso de la clave, es de la red, tienes que darle permisos para que todos los users la puedan ver, en editar conexiones}
<darknet> archbang, voy a ello
<archbang> darknet si tienes inalambrica tienes que darle permisos a todas una por una de las redes wifi
<archbang> darknet es una joda si tienes muchas
<darknet> archbang, lo tengo conectado por cable, pero tenia una conexion inalambrica anterior posiblemente esa era la que me pedia contraseña
<Malckosme> alguien ya hiso el make del parche famoso de 200 lineas?
<archbang> darknet puede que sea eso
<andreslara501> yo no :/ tengo funcionando  bien mi ubuntu y me da miedo hacer el parche de las 200 lineas
<archbang> darknet igual dale permisos a todas las conexiones, por si las moscas
<Malckosme> para fedora salio un script
<Malckosme> que hace lomismo
<darknet> archbang, gracias voy aprobar que los cambios hechos funcionan
<Malckosme> sin necesidad de parchar el kernel
<archbang> darknet ok
<andreslara501> Malckosme eso leí
<Malckosme> bastante interesante, no se si para ubuntu tambien se pueda hacer
<Malckosme> alguien sabe de algun tutorial de irssi en español?
<andreslara501> Malckosme sí, el parche está para Ubuntu, pero mejor dejar así quietico :P
<Malckosme> no pasa de que tengas que arreglarlo jejeje
<darknet> que cambio debo de hacer para que me salga el logo de ubuntu al inicio y al reincio o apagado del sistema, ahora solo me salen letras
<archbang> darknet bajate el plymouth manager
<Tarrasquero> malckosme, va... si es muy facil el irssi :P
<archbang> darknet tienes un monton de problemas o lo estas inventando xD??
<Malckosme> Tarrasquero, pues eso se ve pero es la primera segunda vez que lo abro ando navegando atravez de Freenode
<Tarrasquero> que quieres hacer?
<Tarrasquero> unirse a un canal /join #canal
<Malckosme> como puedo estar en dos canales a la vez y como los intercambio?
<darknet> no me los estoy inventado, son pequeñas cosas que me molestaba que no funcionasen bien y me las estas resolviendo todas, gracias
<archbang> darknet esto te puede interesar por lo de la clave join #canal
<archbang> perdon
<archbang> darknet esto te puede interesar por lo de la clave http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/67832?page=2
<Tarrasquero> para cambiar de canal → alt + nº de canal
<dzup2> hey esto: gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/start_with_location_bar --type bool 1; gconftool-2 --set /schemas/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions --type bool 1;  gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_image_thumbnails --type bool 1     <--estos settings al nautilis estan kool
<darknet> archbang, el paquete plymouth lo tengo instalado
<Malckosme> gracias Tarrasquero
<dzup2> pero el nautilus va crazy en mi taskbar lol
<dzup2> hasta el killall nautilus se confunde :p   pero segun esos settings del nautilus son legales heh
<dzup2> no me lo explico
<andreslara502> Tarrasquero ¿cómo me salgo del irssi?
<Tarrasquero>  /quit
<andreslara502> thanks
<Malckosme> y salir del canal?
<file_not_found> Tarrasquero?
<Malckosme> no del programa
<dzup2> gconftool-2 --dump / | grep nautilus   segun estaba mirando como lo hago customize mi nautilus, heh
<Malckosme> sino solo del canal
<archbang> darknet instala esto, es confiable http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/files/plymouth-manager_0.8.2.deb/download
<Tarrasquero>  /window kill ← estando en la conversacion del canal
<andreslara502> Tarrasquero ¿y el irssi no guarda los canales que uno tenía abierto?
<archbang> darknet ese es el plymouth manager
<Tarrasquero> andreslara502, si
<Tarrasquero> es el mas potente
<file_not_found> borre la carpeta en /var/log
<andreslara502> Tarrasquero pero le di /quit y me cerró todo :(
<file_not_found> hace unas semanas
<Tarrasquero> andreslara502, eso es para salir claro
<andreslara502> jajaja sí, pero pensé que guardaba la sesion
<Malckosme> jajajaja
<archbang> Tarrasquero que tiene irssi que no tenga xchat???
<file_not_found> y se me reinicia el pc
<Tarrasquero> su alto nibel de configuracion
<file_not_found> X-(
<andreslara502> :P y que con Guake lo tienes disponible con una sola tecla :P
<file_not_found> Configurando photoprint (0.4.1-2) ...
<file_not_found> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<file_not_found> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<file_not_found> Procesando disparadores para menu ...
<file_not_found> E: Falta el directorio '/var/log/apt/'.
<Tarrasquero> y sus casil infinitas posibilidades
<file_not_found> E: Falta el directorio '/var/log/apt/'.
<file_not_found> al instalar me da ese fucking error
<file_not_found> puede ser que me apague la pc sola
<Malckosme> pues a mi me agrado irssi
<Tarrasquero> como para no agradarte... es el mejor
<Malckosme> y como veo la lista de canales Tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> malckosme, te refieres a la lista de canales del servidor?
<archbang> !plymouthmanager
<kubot> El facto !plymouthmanager no existe.
<Malckosme> si
<Malckosme> ando en el servidor freenode
<andreslara501> :P volví al cliente de Opera
<Malckosme> jajajaja purasfallas andreslara501
<Malckosme> esta mejor irssi
<file_not_found> puse a recuperar los archivo de var/log con photorec
<file_not_found> como hago para que no se apague solo?
<file_not_found> alguin me podria ayudar?
<file_not_found> :-|
<archbang> Malckosme como me uno a un servidor con irssi
<archbang> ????
<Tarrasquero> mira un articulo que me sirvio de mucha ayuda con irssi → http://debianduim.wordpress.com/2008/10/11/irssi-parte-2-temas-scripts-y-ventanas/
<Tarrasquero> tiene varias partes
<curiousx> - /server connect irc.freenode.org
<mama_> hola
<Tarrasquero> en ese post esta casi todo lo necesario... ya teneis donde gastar tiempo
<mama_> ahora me meti por irssi
<file_not_found> que tipo de archivo se guardan en /var log
<Tarrasquero> mama_, revisa → http://debianduim.wordpress.com/2008/10/11/irssi-parte-2-temas-scripts-y-ventanas/
<mama_> ok
 * Tarrasquero piensa que irssi es el cliente del futuro
<file_not_found> gracias por la ayuda
<Imp`Zyen> Hola a todos
<fzeta> re parceros...
<Lancro> nas
<Imp`Zyen> Tengo un problema, no consigo instalar Ubuntu desde mi disco duro externo
<Imp`Zyen> alguien puede aconsejarme?
<Malckosme> hola
<fzeta> Imp`Zyen: tú tranquilo, habla... no te cortes :)
<Imp`Zyen> El problema
<Imp`Zyen> es que lo estoy intentando realizar
<Imp`Zyen> con Unetbootin
<Imp`Zyen> creo recordar que se llama asi
<Imp`Zyen> que no es mas que un IDE de systemlinux
<Imp`Zyen> para crear unidades de arranque desde memorias flash
<Imp`Zyen> pero una vez creada y formateado el disco en fat32
<Imp`Zyen> no me reconoce
<Imp`Zyen> el arranque
<file_not_found> ¿como recupero los archivo de un directorio con Photorec?
<Imp`Zyen> y tengo las prioridades bien definidas
<Imp`Zyen> alguien podria hecharme un cable? gracias
<file_not_found> :-[
<file_not_found> yo tambien, tirenme una cuerda
<MaL0> no es buena epoca para echar un cable
<fzeta> xD
<MaL0> a ver si nos van a detener
<Imp`Zyen> Arrange
<Imp`Zyen> xD
<Imp`Zyen> y Mal0 tu seras el proximo
<Imp`Zyen> jaja
<Imp`Zyen> habeis estado en las concentraciones?
<fzeta> Imp`Zyen: hace un tiempo un colega mio tuvo el mismo prolema y lo soluciono con esto, espero que te sirva tronko...
<fzeta> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/11/15/instalando-ubuntu-en-un-disco-duro-externo/
<fzeta> problema*
<Imp`Zyen> gracias fzeta
<Imp`Zyen> voy a mirarlo
<Imp`Zyen> ahora te comento :)
<Imp`Zyen> [fzeta]
<Imp`Zyen> Yo no necesito instalarlo en un disco externo, necesito hacer que me bootee desde el para instalarlo
<Imp`Zyen> en el HD
<Imp`Zyen> es un PC sin lector de CD
<Imp`Zyen> y no tengo disponibles pendrives
<Imp`Zyen> solo un HDD de 500 gb, lo entiednes?
<Imp`Zyen> [fzeta]
<Malckosme> mmm
<Malckosme> cual distro usas ImZyen?
<Malckosme> ubuntu?
<Malckosme> te pregunto
<Malckosme> porque en fedora
<Malckosme> hay un programa
<fzeta> Imp`Zyen: por que no pruebas en usar el disco duro usb cómo unetbootin y tratas en instalarlo así, a ver cómo te va...
<Malckosme> fedora live usbcreator
<fzeta> nunca eh instalado un S.O en un disco externo ....sorry
<Imp`Zyen> es una distro
<Imp`Zyen> basada en ubuntu
<Imp`Zyen> backtrack
<Imp`Zyen> ya he probado
<Imp`Zyen> con unetbootin
<Imp`Zyen> y nada
<Malckosme> puef
<Malckosme> a mi nunca me sirvio nada de ubuntu
<Malckosme> con referencia a eso
<Malckosme> solo con el que te menciono
<Imp`Zyen> Vaya por dios
<Imp`Zyen> no sabreis alguna otra forma de instalarlo sin unidad de CD?
<Imp`Zyen> no tengo pendrives
<Imp`Zyen> hacerlo botear desde el propio HD?
<Imp`Zyen> suena camikaze pero bueno.
<Malckosme> hay forma de instalarse por network
<Malckosme> pero solo si tu bios lo permite
<Imp`Zyen> si me lo permite, px
<Imp`Zyen> pero no tengo una red en condiciones
<Malckosme> ok
<flypp> Imp`Zyen, utiliza la utilidad de usb de arranque. En vez de un usb, usas el disco duro
<Imp`Zyen> como?
<Imp`Zyen> no entiendo
<Imp`Zyen> [flypp]
<Malckosme> dale formateo a tu disco duro
<Malckosme> fat
<Imp`Zyen> esta en fat32
<Imp`Zyen> el externo
<Imp`Zyen> lo pase de exFat
<Malckosme> rayos esque el detalle es que para ubuntu no te puedo ayudar
<Imp`Zyen> a fat32
<Malckosme> suerte
<Imp`Zyen> bueno gracias igualmente
<omikron4> cual es elproblema Imp`Zyen?
<Imp`Zyen> No consigo hacer que me bootee desde mi HD externo
<flypp> Imp`Zyen, con un live-cd cualquiera de ubuntu, o una instalación de ubuntu, usas la aplicación de Sistema->Administración-> Creador de discos de arranque
<Imp`Zyen> ni usando unetbotin
<Imp`Zyen> [flypp] no tengo posibilidad
<flypp> Imp`Zyen, pues entonces será cosa de la bios
<Imp`Zyen> de unidades de CD
<Imp`Zyen> DVD o diskettera
<omikron4> que sistema tienes y que sistema quieres arrancar Imp`Zyen?
<flypp> Imp`Zyen, y... desde dónde me estás escribiendo?
<Imp`Zyen> [flypp] la bios esta bien configurada
<flypp> desde un netbook (perdona, es que he llegado tarde a la conversación)
<Imp`Zyen> es un sobremesa
<file_not_found> hola como recupero los archivo en /var/log
<omikron4> Imp`Zyen: contestame por favor
<file_not_found> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Imp`Zyen> [omikron4]
<Imp`Zyen> Windows 7 ultimate
<Imp`Zyen> Backtrack
<Imp`Zyen> 4
<Imp`Zyen> r2
<omikron4> que sistema tienes y cual quieres arrancar?
<file_not_found> :-S:-S:-S:-S
<Imp`Zyen> estoy preguntado ala gente de backtrack pero no pillan
<m4v> !enter Imp`Zyen
<kubot> Imp`Zyen: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Imp`Zyen> igual pense que aqui alguno de ustedes sabia
<omikron4> cual tienes como base del grub... cual te inicia primero Imp`Zyen?
<Imp`Zyen> [m4v] de acuerdo es una mania
<Imp`Zyen> [omikron4] ahora mismo tengo solo w7
<omikron4> y como quieres arrancar Imp`Zyen?
<m4v> Imp`Zyen: para preguntar sobre backtrack ve a #backtrack-linux o #backtrack-es, no es una distro soportada por Ubuntu
<Imp`Zyen> [m4v] backtrack esta basada en ubuntu
<Imp`Zyen> y alli no me pueden ayudar por ahora
<Imp`Zyen> pense que aqui si
<m4v> Imp`Zyen: ubuntu está basada en debian y ellos no lo soportan
<m4v> igual con backtrack
<m4v> !backtrack
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<omikron4> Imp`Zyen: se acabo el tema, jajajaja
<Imp`Zyen> gracias
<omikron4> bactrack esta basado en ubuntu 8.10 es con el que empece hace casi tres años... un poquito atrasado, no?
<Malckosme> yo que recuerde ya trae el gparted el backtrack
<omikron4> yo cuando veo, por ejemplo lo del google que esta basadoi en gutsy ni lo miro... lo siento.. pero no tengo makina del tiempo
<Malckosme> es cuestion de montar el disco
<Malckosme> formatearlo
<Malckosme> y darle instalar con normalidad
<Malckosme> e instalarlo
<omikron4> para instalar cualquier distro es cuestion de voluntad.. yo instale todos... y soporte... pues cada uno su pagina... creo, que es lo mas adecuado... porque yo, por ejemplo ya no pienso en gutsy, o en intrepid... si quieres algo que este basado en una distro, tendras que tener su propio soporte
<omikron4> o a ubuntu-es-offtopic o algo asi
<Malckosme> pues si me parece bien
<Malckosme> pero por ejemplo yo ando cotorreando en varios canales a la vez
<file_not_found> como regenero /var/log?
<Malckosme> y si se save algo hay que compartirlo
<omikron4> quieres hacer copias de seguridad para no llorar? pues toma.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/omikrontab-1.0.tar.gz
<omikron4> que quieres traducir.. desde cualquier idioma.. pues toma  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/omiktranslator-2.0.tar.gz
<file_not_found> es para mi en msj
<Malckosme> jajajajaja pinche omikron4
<Malckosme> se te subio la fama
<omikron4> y si estas con unity,,, como no cambie... menuda metida de pata... pues un desktop manual... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/omikrontrol.tar.gz
<Lancro> seguro que se podra quitar el unity
<Lancro> igual que puedes desactivar los paneles
<Lancro> aqui vale to
<omikron4> mala marcha con unity a no ser que sea una transicion eliminado progresivamente gnome... no nos salgamos del tema... esto es soporte... alguna pregunta?
<file_not_found> 	
<file_not_found> omikron4
<dzup2> uff que problemon me meti por andar moviendo los bool del nautilus, el gnome no me arrancaba heh
<dzup2> 1/2hr perdida pero 1/2 mas de experiencia ganada :)
<recorcholisss> Hola, alguien me puede decir porqué este script hecho con PHP no funciona? :(          http://pastebin.com/3WXuay78         Por favor..
<sebikul> recorcholisss, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu. encontraras mejor ayuda en ##php
<dzup2> error 1: le falta el )   en $hora = ($fecha["mday"]."/". $fecha["mon"]."/". $fecha["year"]." - ". $fecha["hours"].":". $fecha["minutes"]."";
<dzup2> mail("frasco@yahoo.es","Visita","$txt"; ?>  le falta otro )
<recorcholisss> dzup2: así? http://pastebin.com/ViNsJv5D
<recorcholisss> sebikul: okay ;)
<dzup2> pues pruebele
<dzup2> pero no pongas tu email y menos en irc, que tal si alguien te manda 20,000 emails de spam o tu email vaya a parar a una lista de algun spammer
<dzup2> ...no es buena idea, ni tampoco es buena idea poner cosas personales en myspace, facebook etc, esa es otra grandisima estupides
<dzup2> ...tu no sabes que clase de animales anda por la internet :p
<recorcholisss> dzup2: Es falso ;)
<recorcholisss> Te mando un query, okas? NO funciona...
<dzup2> mandame un privado
<sebikul> recorcholisss, hay 2 errores en el codigo, en la 4ta linea borra el primer parentesis, en la 6ta linea agrega uno antes del ";"
<sebikul> aqui tienes el codigo corregido, http://pastebin.com/ZKG2uxBF
<julian-1> hola
<julian-1> alguien sabe si un live usb.. es posible que vaya guardando los cambios tal cual como si estuviese instalado en el disco_?
<Lancro> yo lo he intentado, no lo he conseguido
<erAbuelo> julian-1: con casper se puede
<flypp> julian-1, utilizando unetbooting, puedes crear un archivo de persistencia, pero no te lo recomiendo
<flypp> los usb tienen ciclos de escritura limitados. En dos meses, te lo cargas
<recorcholisss> sebikul: graciaas :) voy a probarlo
<andreslara501> :S Ese tracker come muchos recursos, me tocó desinstalarlo
<recorcholisss> no se envía:(
<julian-1> flypp, por que no lo recomiendas_?
<flypp> lo puse antes, porque los USB tienen unos ciclos de escritura muy limitados en comparación de los ciclos de lectura
<flypp> yo tube una instalación de hardy en un kingstom 4 GB y duró mes y medio
<julian-1> mmmm entiendo.
<julian-1> y que tal... un disco portatil por usb?
<julian-1> deberia de durar muchisimo mas.... es decir no habria ningun inconveniente? o que?
<flypp> eso sí. Tengo Debian en un disco extríble desde hace más de un año y va muy bien
<flypp> *extraíble
<julian-1> exacto. si es un disco normal de portatil por usb....
<julian-1> mmm y como podria hacer para digamos utilizar el espacio libre que hay en el disco.. y convertirlo a una particion para linux. sin danar los datos. que tengo en una particion ntfs..
<julian-1> que tal? se podria?
<julian-1> o seria mejor cambiar las tables y formatear?
<flypp> lo que puedes hacer es, si tienes bastante espacio libre (digamos del orden de unos 50GB), le pases un defrag completo al disco duro. Después, desde un live-cd, con gparted, "encoges" la partición ntfs. Luego defines las particiones de linux (root, home y swap) y ya la instalas ahí. Si el disco extraíble es /dev/sdb, pues en la instalación, en el paso final cuando indica la instalación de grub, pulsas en Avanzadas y defines como ub
<flypp> luego, para arrancar, cuando enciendas el ordenador seleccionas la opción de booteo en el disco duro externo
<julian-1> eso voy a hacer...
<julian-1> otra pregunta. si en tal caso quiero formatear y digamos nunca he usado la opcion que trae los ve.. que dice instalar en disco.. la que aparece despues de que se bootea.. tambien podria ser otra opcion_?
<julian-1> sory... la opcion que trae los live...
<flypp> julian-1, utiliza la opción de "probar ubuntu sin realizar cambios en el disco duro", porque así aprobechas para ajustar y definir las particiones. Ya luego, para instalar, utilizas el enlace de "instalar ubuntu" que hay en el escritorio
<flypp> y te dejo, que voy a pasear a los chuchos
<julian-1> flypp, bn.. gracias.... voy a seguir leyendo sobre el tema... aun que me queda muy caro.. que hacer...
<ZYEN> Hola
<ZYEN> tengo un problema con montar un disco duro y sus particiones
<ZYEN> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<ZYEN> alguien me ayuda?
<flypp> no se montan los discos, sino las particiones
<ZYEN> flypp gracias entonces tengo problemas al montar las particiones
<ZYEN> veras, me da este error fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<xoan> a lo mejor ya está montado...
<flypp> ZYEN, haz un "sudo fdisk -l" para ver si el disco se monta y sus particiones son visibles
<xoan> $ mount
<ZYEN> xoan pero no se donde esta montado :S
<yarol> ZYEN ahi te dice que la particion esta ocupada ose aque la estas usando o ya la montaste
<xoan> ZYEN: $ mount
<orlando1> el comando df muestra lo montado
<ZYEN> ya veo
<ZYEN> el caso es que tengo una particion
<ZYEN> creada desde windows
<ZYEN> que se llama Datos
<ZYEN> la cual no puedo montar
<ZYEN> porque no se cual es!
<xoan> ZYEN: de todos modos, en Lugares te debería aparecer algo
<ZYEN> en /dev e probado ya todas las combinaciones
<xoan> *menú Lugares
<ZYEN> de sda
<flypp> ZYEN, "sudo blkid"
<leviatan> hola he comprobado que windows lo tenia en alto rendimiento y las temperaturas de la gpu grafica eran bajas sobre 51 grados al pasar a modo hp pela o de bateria o de ahorro energetico los registros de temperatura son de 63 grados , en ubuntu ese registro de la gpu es de hasta 67 grados en la gpu pero a diferencia de windows en ubuntu no puedo cambiar el plan de energia siempre esta por defecto en ondemand y las temperaturas de la gpu  e incluso las del
<leviatan>  disco duro son siempre altas
<xoan> ZYEN: a lo mejor es sdb....
<ZYEN> creo que es particion primaria del primer disco duro
<ZYEN> pues solo tengo uno
<orlando1> o sdc
<xoan> ZYEN: si es el disco donde tienes ubuntu, te debería aparecer la partición ya montada
<xoan> Lugares → Equipo
<flypp> ZYEN, con "sudo blkid", además de la designación /dev/sdxy, te da la etiqueta, el UUID y el sistema de archivos
<flypp> te será fácil saber cuál es la partición que estás buscando
<flypp> luego compruebas con "mount" si está montada en alguna parte
<ZYEN> s/dev/sda3: UUID="3C3881C538817EA0" TYPE="ntfs"
<ZYEN> deveria ser ese
<ZYEN> deberia*
<ZYEN> pero no tiene label y no me deja montarla
<ZYEN> pues dice que esta ocupada
<xoan> ZYEN: $ mount
<ZYEN> xoan
<xoan> ahí no te aparece?
<ZYEN> no
<ZYEN> no la veo en moun
<ZYEN> veo sda1
<ZYEN> sda2
<ZYEN> ningun sda mas
<omikron4> es que windows es sda1 ZYEN
<orlando1> checa /media
<flypp> ZYEN, cómo intentas montarla?
<ZYEN> tengo dos particiones
<ZYEN> una para windows y otra para datos
<xoan> es raro que en Equipo, en nautilus, no aparezca...
<ZYEN> mount -t ntfs-3g flypp
<ZYEN> no
<ZYEN> orlando1 en media tampoco
<flypp> ZYEN, sabes qué es pastebinit?
<ZYEN> no flypp no lo conozko
<flypp> pastebinit es un programa para enviar a pastebin.com la salida de un comando. Instálalo para que hagas una serie de comandos y nosotros podamos consultar la salida en pastebin, ¿te parece?
<ZYEN> de acuerdo
<flypp> sudo apt-get install pastebin
<flypp> perdón!
<flypp> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ZYEN> gracias
<flypp> una vez instalado estas tres cosas:
<flypp> mount | pastebinit
<flypp> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<flypp> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<xoan> sprunge.us mola más :)
<flypp> cuando ejecutes esos comandos, te devolverá el enlace a la página de pastebin
<ZYEN> si flypp
<ZYEN> ya esta
<flypp> pues, pega aquí los enlaces
<ZYEN> ?
<ZYEN> solo me ha salido
<ZYEN> pastebin.com
<ZYEN> nada mas
<xoan> pastebinit no debe rular bien...
<flypp> mmmmmm... qué distribución tienes instalada?
<ZYEN> la 9.04
<flypp> porque en lucid y en maverick no hay que tocar nada
<flypp> bueno, pues a manopla. Ejecuta los comandos sin el "| pastebinit", y la salida la pegas en la dirección que se indica en el topic
<flypp> o que xoan ponga el alias del curl para sprunge :)
<ZYEN> pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<flypp> sí
<leviatan> por que en ubuntu 10.10 solo se puede usar el plan de energia en ondemand por defecto?
<xoan> alias='curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us'
<xoan> quizá necesite instalar curl
<ZYEN> flypp
<ZYEN> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542484/
<xoan> ZYEN: tienes dos discos
<ZYEN> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542486/
<flypp> ZYEN, la partición que quieres montar.... ¿está en tu disco duro o es uno extraíble?
<ZYEN> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542487/
<ZYEN> en mi hd
<flypp> tienes dos discos duros
<ZYEN> no
<flypp> estás en un live-cd?
<ZYEN> solo tengo uno
<ZYEN> si
<flypp> tienes /dev/sda y /dev/sdb
<flypp> son dos discos duros
<ZYEN> tengo 1 HD de 1Tb y uno extraible
<ZYEN> bueno
<ZYEN> si el extraible tambien cuenta
<ZYEN> xD
<flypp> vale, y quieres montar el local, no el extraíble, no?
<xoan> ZYEN: esto... cuántas particiones tienes?
<ZYEN> claro
<ZYEN> xoan
<ZYEN> 3 en el HD
<ZYEN> Datos
<ZYEN> que es D:
<ZYEN> el sistema en C:
<ZYEN> y otra que creo w7
<ZYEN> por defecto
<xoan> instalaste ubuntu con wubi, no?
<ZYEN> no
<ZYEN> con otra app
<ZYEN> LinuxLuLi
<ZYEN> o algo asi
<ZYEN> bueno el caso
<ZYEN> es que no esta instalado
<ZYEN> esta booteado
<ZYEN> desde mi extraible
<orlando1> ZYEN busca en /host
<flypp> ZYEN, veo varias inconsistencias. Por ejemplo, /dev/sda5, que es una partición swap, se lista con blkid y no con fdisk, me parece raro
<ZYEN> orlando1
<xoan> flypp: porque ubuntu está instalado dentro de una partición squashfs
<ZYEN> no tengo el directorio /host O.o
<orlando1> mmmmm...
<flypp> ahhh
<ZYEN> flypp por eso estoy aqui yo tampoco lo entiendo
<ZYEN> necesito montar esa particion y no puedo :(
<laga83> holas
<laga83> como estan
<xoan> ZYEN: qué orden (completa) estás usando para montar la partición?
<ZYEN> como que orden?
<ZYEN> mount
<orlando1> ejecuta ls /rofs
<xoan> ZYEN: qué parámetros?
<laga83> todo en orden
<ZYEN> voy
<ZYEN> ls /rofs
<ZYEN> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  media  opt      proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<ZYEN> boot  dev    home  lib         mnt    pentest  root  srv   tmp  var
<flypp> ZYEN, contesta a xoan
<ZYEN> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<ZYEN> por ejemplo
<ZYEN> eso
<flypp> ZYEN, y /mnt/sda3 existe?
<laga83> que problema estan teniendo?
<xoan> ZYEN: mount se ejecuta con sudo
<ZYEN> bueno xoan
<ZYEN> no me dice nada de root
<ZYEN> flypp
<ZYEN> si existe
<ZYEN> blkid
<ZYEN> mira el registro que te envie
<ZYEN> ahi aparece
<xoan> ZYEN: mount se ejecuta con sudo, repito...
<xoan> $ sudo mount /cosa /sitio
<xoan> no necesitas ni siquiera especificar el tipo de ficheros
<ZYEN> xoan, me sigue diciendo lo mismo
<xoan> aunque en ubuntu 9.04 no lo sé
<flypp> ZYEN, mira, en una sesión live es que ya tendría que aparecer en Lugares
<ZYEN> pues no es asi..
<flypp> no con el nombre "Datos", igual aparece como "Sistema de archivos de X GB"
<ZYEN> para nada
<ZYEN> en /media
<ZYEN> tengo
<ZYEN> cdrom
<ZYEN> nada mas
<flypp> ZYEN, no en media. Digo en el menú "Lugares"
<xoan> ZYEN: tienes instalado algún gestor gráfico de discos, como gparted? prueba con él
<ZYEN> no
<ZYEN> voy a ver
<flypp> si te fijas, blkid informa que /dev/sda3 no tiene etiqueta, así que vendrá como "Sistema de archivos de X GB"
<ZYEN> Hola?
<ZYEN> ya se lo que ha pasado
<ZYEN> no se porque
<ZYEN> me ha montado
<ZYEN> la particion
<ZYEN> datos
<ZYEN> como cdrom0
<ZYEN> ...
<ZYEN> lo acabo de ver en gparted
<ZYEN> lol
<xoan> ZYEN: comprueba tu fichero /etc/fstab
<flypp> si es un live-cd...
<xoan> no es un live-cd
<ZYEN> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<ZYEN> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<flypp> 00:15 < flypp> estás en un live-cd?
<flypp> 00:15 < ZYEN> solo tengo uno
<flypp> 00:15 < ZYEN> si
<xoan> ahm...
<xoan> pensé que era una instalación en un disco externo
<flypp> no sé, igual es un "sí" a otra cosa :D
<flypp> yo es lo que había entendido
<xoan> 00:18 < ZYEN> es que no esta instalado
<xoan> 00:18 < ZYEN> esta booteado
<xoan> 00:19 < ZYEN> desde mi extraible
<ZYEN> exacti
<flypp> exacti qué? xD
<ZYEN> es un live-extraible
<ZYEN> xD
<xoan> joder, menudas pajas os montáis
<flypp> vale, un usb-live, no?
<xoan> con lo fácil que es instalarlo en un disco duro...
<ZYEN> sep
<xoan> me voy a la ducha
<ZYEN> ok xoan gracias
<xoan> flypp: apuntaste el alias para sprunge.us? es más limpito que pastebin :)
<xoan> alias='curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us'
<flypp> guardo los logs, por eso te lo pedía :)
<xoan> $ dmesg | sprunge
<xoan> alias sprunge='curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us'
<xoan> perdón...
<flypp> gracias xoan :)
<ZYEN> flypp ahora no me reconoce la instalacion de ubuntu
<ZYEN> desde el live-extraible
<ZYEN> el HD
<ZYEN> solo el sdb.. que es el extraible
<xoan> pero no decías que no lo tenías instalado?
<ZYEN> y no el sda
<flypp> porque está montado
<Peyote> sabéis quien es Steve Jobs?
<xoan> Peyote: no
<ZYEN> no Peyote
<Peyote> vaya
<ZYEN> que es un bagabundo?
<Peyote> creo que si
<ZYEN> si
<ZYEN> lo vi una vez en su garaje
<Peyote> es compañero sentimental de un tan VIl Gaytes
<ZYEN> con piezas raras
<ZYEN> vaya friki
<CHINASKI> Hola a todos, pregunto, puede ser que unas salpicaduras de agua sobre el teclado de una lap cmpaq jodieran la placa wifi, porque detecta redes pero no conecta...agradeceré cualquier dato
<flypp> ZYEN, si no ves el disco duro en el instalador, pueden ser dos cosas: o es por las particiones montadas, o que tienes un RAID
<xoan> CHINASKI: puede ser
<Peyote> CHINASKI: usa salpicadura de magikarp
<ZYEN> flypp
<ZYEN> si estan montandas
<ZYEN> voy a desmontarlas
<ZYEN> y te cuento
<Peyote> CHINASKI: prueba a ir a la tienda a ver que te dicen
<CHINASKI> xoan, gracias, y en ese caso si la abro revisar si hay contactos sulfatados o señales de agua?
<xoan> CHINASKI: o meter el portátil en arroz... suele funcionar
<CHINASKI> Peyote, ya esta fuera de garantia
<Peyote> CHINASKI: regálaselo a algún familiar
<CHINASKI> xoan, arroz crudo o cocido?
<xoan> CHINASKI: crudo
<Peyote> CHINASKI: ahora que se acercan las navidades
<xoan> tendrás que dejarlo una buena temporada
<ZYEN> lol
<CHINASKI> todo se arregla con arroz?
<xoan> con los teléfonos móviles funciona
<ZYEN> si
<ZYEN> xD
<xoan> CHINASKI: no es coña
<Peyote> se lo encasquetas a la abuela sorda o al tio cojo
<Peyote> siempre funciona
<CHINASKI> ok, la pondre en ebay
<xoan> el arroz absorbe la humedad... en realidad, sería mejor carbón mineral, pero es más sucio
<ZYEN> flypp
<CHINASKI> y no seria mejor silicato de sodio?
<ZYEN> No me deja desmontar la particion...
<CHINASKI> pero ya hace varios dias
<Peyote> CHINASKI: pon en perfecto estado si no no la venderás
<ZYEN> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<ZYEN>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ZYEN>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<xoan> CHINASKI: pues entonces ni idea... pero lo del arroz es cierto, en serio ;)
<flypp> ZYEN, desmóntalas desde el gparted
<ZYEN> ok
<xoan> CHINASKI: aún así, prueba a usar una live CD; quizá es de alguna actualización
<CHINASKI> xoan, entiendopero de seguro se seco porque la he usado con cable a la red
<ZYEN> flypp
<ZYEN> me dice lo mismo
<ZYEN> pero en IDE
<ZYEN> xD
<xoan> CHINASKI: puede que sólo afectara al dispositivo inalámbrico
<Peyote> CHINASKI: o si no prueba a meterlo en el horno
<xoan> el controlador, en todo caso, es diferente
<xoan> xD
<xoan> a lo mejor se cuece
<Peyote> si no funciona ya tendrás comida para nochebuena :D
<CHINASKI> Peyote, microondas o de gas?
<ZYEN> otra cosa que tambien funciona
<ZYEN> para arreglar
<Peyote> CHINASKI: en los dos
<CHINASKI> aja
<flypp> !ot
<CHINASKI> Peyote, pero primero en uno y luego en otro, si no ni modos
<Peyote> vé a alguna tienda de bricolaje y coges una buena maza xD
<ZYEN> GPU y algun que otro dispositivo mas, (doy fe mi usb wifi belkin funciona) es meterlo a 200 grados en el horno, mano de santo
<CHINASKI> algun orden en especial?
<ZYEN> flypp me has leido? me sigue diciendo lo mismo is busy
<magu42> flypp» no está kubot
<flypp> ZYEN, pero ahora mismo quieres instalar ubuntu?
<ZYEN> claro
<flypp> y para qué querías montar las particiones?
<Peyote> for teh lulz
<ZYEN> porque queria probar antes
<ZYEN> un par de cosas
<ZYEN> bueno voy a hacer una locura
<ZYEN> ahora vengo
<Peyote> no te suicides!
<ZYEN> y gracias
<CHINASKI> xoan, te agradezco los datos, si no esta la invitacion de la cena de noche buena
<maximiliano> Señores decidí reinstalar mi sistema operativo....dado que ya no logré solucionar el porblema de los permisos en Ubuntu 10.10 completamente, quisiera saber que piensas usted, si sería mejor emigrar a otra distro, por ejemplo Debian o bien me sigo quedando en Ubuntu 10.10
<flypp> vale, pues ... yo casi te diría  que arrancases otra vez la sesión live
<Peyote> maximiliano: huye lejos
<flypp> maximiliano, qué problema de permisos?
<maximiliano> tengo problemas de autentificación...
<flypp> pero eso porque habrás tocado algo, no?
<maximiliano> no puedo actualizar mi SO por que cuando me pide autentificarme no logro intoroducir la contraseña, .. la ventana se abre y luego se cierra inesperadamente..
<maximiliano> si quizás, pero la verdad que no tengo idea..
<Peyote> maximiliano: la culpa es de Flanders
<flypp> tienes la partición /home separada?
<maximiliano> tu dices el disco biparcionado?
<maximiliano> o algo así?
<flypp> biparcionado?
<maximiliano> o particionado?
<leviatan> maximiliano de paso prueba en ubuntu 10.10 si puedes trabajar en el plan energetico de maximo rendimiento en performance y si sobre todo puedes guardar esa configuracion sin que ubuntu te la cambie a ondemand por defecto
<maximiliano>  a eso te refieres?
<flypp> particionado están todos los discos duros. Lo que pregunto es si tenías el /home separado, pero supongo que no
<Peyote> pues yo soy usuario de windows
<flypp> vamos, que /home es una partición aparte de la del sistema de archivos
<Peyote> xD
<Peyote> windows mola
<Peyote> es para machotes
<Peyote> machotes arios
<DarkTemptation> BILL GATES ES EL REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Malckosme> jajajaja
<DarkTemptation> Es broma
<DarkTemptation> xD
<Peyote> xDDDD
<Malckosme> que buena!
<Peyote> el rey del burguer king
<maximiliano> flypp disculpa mi ignorancia, ṕero no sé a que te refieres cuando me dices que si tengo el home separada
<DarkTemptation> Xd
<Malckosme> mas bien dicho el payaso del macdonals
<maximiliano> leviatan como hago eso lo que me dijiste
<Peyote> xDDDDD
<flypp> maximiliano, nada, nada, si no lo sabes es que no lo tienes separado
<leviatan> peyote si windows mola y con sistema energy star mas todavia porque en ubuntu 10.10 solo puedo usar mi ubuntu en bajo rendimiento en ondemand sin poder guardar la configuracion para que trabaje a maximo rendimiento o sea en performance
<Peyote> :o
<Peyote> pero con window puedo poner colorines :D
<maximiliano> ok
<Peyote> *windows
<maximiliano> pero hay alguna manera de reistalar el sistema operativo sin perder mis archivos??, o tengo que necesariamente respaldar todos?
<Malckosme> solo el home
<erAbuelo> maximiliano: puedes entrar como usuario ?
<maximiliano> si
<Malckosme> bueno
<erAbuelo> entonces que problema tienes ?
<Malckosme> pues yo ya le caigo
<Malckosme> yo no se que hago aqui
<Malckosme> si yo usao fedora
<leviatan> maximiliano, puedes hacer eso pidiendo a ubuntu que integre en su gestor de energia los planes de ondemand performance y otros mas como dispone de manera sencilla windows
<maximiliano> el problema que tengo es que por ejemplo ya no puedo instalar las actualizaciones.., no puedo modificar los programas (instalar, desistalar), no puedo configurar los grupos,-..
<erAbuelo> maximiliano: no tienes los datos de administracion ?
<maximiliano> leviatan y como le pido a ubuntu que lo haga?
<maximiliano> erAbuelo: a que te refieres con los datos?
<maximiliano> osea lo más cuiroso es que logro tener el ROOT, pero aún así no logro realizar grandes modificaciones
<erAbuelo> maximiliano: el user y el pass de admin
<erAbuelo> maximiliano: ein ??
<maximiliano> que es ein?
<leviatan> maximiliano rezando seria el unico modo porque no van a hacer ningun caso
<erAbuelo> que no entiendo nada, siendo root, puedes hacer lo que quieras
<maximiliano> nop la verdad que no
<xoan> maximiliano: si abres una terminal, y ejecuta "id" qué te devuelve?
<maximiliano> por ejemplo ahora mismo trataré de instalar algo mediante consola y te muestr o lo que sale..
<xoan> puedes pegarlo aquí, que es una línea sola
<xoan> sin sudo ni nada, no la liemos
<maximiliano> xoan http://paste.ubuntu.com/542498/
<erAbuelo> no estas como root
<maximiliano> erAbuelo quieres que haga id, como root?
<xoan> maximiliano: dios mío... quién te ha añadido a tantos grupos?
<maximiliano> xoan, no lo sé...
<erAbuelo> maximiliano: como es que estas en todos los grupos ?
<maximiliano> pero que pasa eso está mal?
<maximiliano> :O
<xoan> maximiliano: lo has hecho tú?
<maximiliano> la verdad que no...
<maximiliano> pero como lo hago para salirme de esos grupos?
<xoan> quién te metió?
<xoan> y no mientas...
<xoan> aún así, deberías poder ejecutar sudo: $ sudo apt-get update
<xoan> por ejemplo
<maximiliano> xoan no sé, por que tendría que mentir
<xoan> sin ser root ni nada...
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-12
<xoan> maximiliano: lo decía por si fuiste tú intentando arreglar algo
<maximiliano> xoan , cuando eso hago me sale una pila de errores..
<xoan> pégalos en pastebin
<maximiliano> es que si he intentado arreglar algo, pero nunca me he metido con los grupos...
<xoan> no recuerdas haber usado "useradd" o "groupadd"?
<erAbuelo> o gpasswd
<xoan> $ groups
<xoan> xoan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<xoan> lo normal es eso
<maximiliano> xoan http://paste.ubuntu.com/542499/
<maximiliano> y como lo hago para salirme de esos grupos?
<xoan> maximiliano: yo sólo veo un error
<xoan> y nada tiene que ver contigo, sino con un servidor externo
<erAbuelo> y no es un error del programa xD
<maximiliano> xoan, pero no pudo instalar ninguna actualizacion
<xoan> maximiliano: $ sudo apt-get install jokosher
<xoan> prueba a ver...
<maximiliano> ok
 * Lancro se despide
<maximiliano> xoan http://paste.ubuntu.com/542500/
<xoan> maximiliano: $ jokosher
<xoan> y luego, desinstalas el clamav ese, que no te sirve para nada en ubuntu
<xoan> $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge clamav clamav-freshclam
<xoan> los errores relacionados con los tipos mime, ni idea, pero no son preocupantes, en principio
<xoan> quizá vengan de alguna aplicación extraña que instalaste...
<maximiliano> xoan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542501/
<xoan> tú sabrás desde cuando te aparecen
<xoan> maximiliano: $ apt-cache policy gnome-menus
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy gnome-menus
<maximiliano> gnome-menus:
<maximiliano>   Instalados: 2.30.4-0ubuntu1
<maximiliano>   Candidato:  2.30.4-0ubuntu1
<maximiliano>   Tabla de versión:
<maximiliano>  *** 2.30.4-0ubuntu1 0
<xangua> !paste | maximiliano
<xangua> maximiliano: porque tienes repositorios de jaunty¿
<xoan> maximiliano: $ cat /usr/share/menu/w3m
<xoan> y de hardy...
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542505/
<xoan> maximiliano: nada, está perfecto
<xoan> ves cómo sí que podías instalar cosas?
<xoan> ahora tienes un editor de audio :)
<maximiliano> donde debria tener lo que instalé?
<xoan> en el menú Aplicaciones
<maximiliano> mm ok
<maximiliano> ..
<xangua> ahora solo tienes que remover esos repositorios de jaunty y hardy
<xoan> en este caso, Jokosher, en Sonido y vídeo
<maximiliano> y que hay de las actualizaciones?
<xoan> maximiliano: qué actualizaciones?
<maximiliano> las que arroja el sistema..
<xoan> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<xoan> o desde el icono del área de nitificación
<xoan> *notificación
<maximiliano> si... cuando las descargo despues no las puedo instalar....
<xoan> te las instala automáticamente
<xangua> comienza por remover esos repositorios de lucid y hardy maximiliano...
<xoan> no tienes que hacer nada, sólo darle a instalar
<xangua> jaunty* y hardy
<maximiliano> ok
<xoan> maximiliano: $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<maximiliano> pero como lo hago
<xoan> y pega lo que salga en pastebin
<maximiliano> o
<maximiliano> k
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<xoan> maximiliano: qué tal va la cosa?
<maximiliano> xoan; mas o menos... ahora me sale que no tengo nada que instalar siendo que recien si tenia....
<xoan> tenías 8 actualizaciones
<xoan> aún así, pega en pastebín lo que te dice al hacer apt-get upgrade
<maximiliano> estaba revisando si podia instalar otra cosa, y me dio eso..
<maximiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542512/
<xoan> pues ya está
<xoan> todo perfecto
<xoan> al final no tenías ningún problema...
<maximiliano> xoan: mira esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/542514/
<maximiliano> eso fue lo que me salio cuando quice instlar otra cosa..
<maximiliano> además entonces por que no puedo mediante el centro de sofware de Ubuntu instalar o desintalar algo, o bien por que no puedo modificar los grupos?
<maximiliano> otra cosa que me sucede es que sólo puedo ingresar a la carpeta /usr/bin por consola, cuando lo quiero hacer de otra manera no puedo acceder
<xoan> maximiliano: qué versión de ubuntu tienes instalada: 32bits o 64bits?
<maximiliano> 64 bit
<xoan> puede que tenga que ver con algo de eso, no lo sé
<maximiliano> xoan: existe alguna forma de modificar los grupos?
<xoan> tienes un montón de repositorios mezclados, y posiblemente alguna aplicación que has instalado desde alguno de esos repositorios te esté haciendo la puñeta
<xoan> maximiliano: puedes ir quitándote de ellos, pero en principio el estar en más grupos de los que estarías por defecto no supone ningún problema
<xoan> el problema sería si no estuvieras en los principales
<maximiliano> aa ya entiendo..
<xoan> no te deja entrar con nautilus en los directorios del sistema? qué error te da?
<maximiliano> simplente se cierra..
<xoan> aún así, no tienes que entrar a nada...
<maximiliano> es decir, da el tiempo como para abrir la carpeta pero esta se cierra
<xoan> puedes ejecutar nautilus desde una terminal, y ver qué sale cuando intentas entrar a /usr/bin
<maximiliano> como se desintalan las cosas por la consola?
<xoan> $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge paquete
<maximiliano> si he entrado por nautilus, pero cuando quiero acceder a la carpeta se cierra igual
<xoan> pero puedes usar Synaptic, o el Centro de Software
<xoan> te resultará más cómodo
<xoan> o acaso pretendías desinstalar las cosas borrándolas a mano de /usr/bin ?
<xoan> porque eso no funciona...
<maximiliano> el centro de software no lo puedo usar, por que me sale un error de autentificación
<Richarx> hola gente !!!
<xoan> maximiliano: cuándo instalaste ubuntu?
<maximiliano> lo instalé hace un par de meses..
<Richarx> Alguien ha instalado Websphere Process serevr sobre ubuntu?????
<xoan> maximiliano: y supongo que harías de todo en él, no?
<xangua> maximiliano: porque 1. tienes repositorios de otras versiones de ubuntu 2. no habrás añadido la clave gpg
<maximiliano> xoan: además tampoco puedo usar synaptic, aunque si bien lo puedo abrir ahora no puedo instalar o desintalar nada por él
<xoan> me refiero, a que instalarías de todo, añadirías repositorios, etc...
<xangua> maximiliano: simplemente respalda tus datos y reinstala, tienes todo un alboroto ahí
<maximiliano> claro, lo instalé de una sola vez
<xoan> eso mismo :)
<xoan> maximiliano: no me refiero a eso
<maximiliano> desde el 10.10
<xoan> me refiero a que al principio seguro que todo funcionaba correctamente
<maximiliano> pero se puedo instalar ubuntu sin borrar las cosas que tengo
<xoan> y has ido añadiendo repositorios, y has ido instalando cosas, y desinstalando cosas
<maximiliano> aa claro, al principio todo ok.. despues tuve problemas..
<xoan> maximiliano: después de hacer qué cosas?
<xoan> o ejecutabas todo lo que leías en los foros y en los blogs?
<xoan> sin pararte antes a ver qué podían hacer esas órdenes que ejecutabas?
<maximiliano> mm si..
<paquito> buenas noches amigos tengo una consulta.
<xoan> hola paquito
<paquito> instale unity en mi ubuntu 10.10 y tambien puse el utlimo compiz
<maximiliano> la verdad que sólo confiaba en la gente que sabian más que yo
<paquito> pero no tengo la opcion de ocultar la barra de unity
<xoan> maximiliano: pues ahora lo que vas a hacer es guardar una copia de las cosas que tengas en Documentos, Imágenes, etc, y reinstalar
<xangua> paquito: porque la versión de unity de 10.10 no usa compiz
<paquito> me fije en los extras de compiz desde el ccsm
<Richarx> ayuda para instalar websphere process server 7 en ubuntu !!!!1
<xoan> paquito: que no usas compiz
<xangua> usa mutter, el unity de 11.04 usará compiz
<maximiliano> perderé todas las configuraciones'?
<paquito> o ya veo
<xangua> no si respaldas tus datos maximiliano...
<xoan> maximiliano: sí, pero lo vuelves a configurar
<maximiliano> me hice un lio, para tener internet :S!
<xoan> o lo  usas como viene por defecto, que tampoco está tan mal
<xoan> maximiliano: pues seguro que ahora te sale a la primera
<xoan> ;)
<maximiliano> ojalá.....alguna recomendación en cuanto a algo que deba de tener presente para que la instalación tenga exito?
<paquito> gracias xoan
<xoan> maximiliano: ninguna, simplemente instalarlo
<xoan> maximiliano: no tienes conexión de red por cableC?
<xoan> *cable
<maximiliano> si, podría colocarle cable de red
<esmirlin> chicos he hecho sudo apt-get purge openoffice*.*
<xoan> pues entonces no tienes problema
<esmirlin> despues he instalado libreoffice pero no me ha convencido
<esmirlin> qué paquetes exactamente tengo que instalar para volver al openoffice de antes (en español y todo)
<Gibarian> alguien sabe como se denomina en ingles el punto de acceso unico, aplicado a la conexion de internet de un pais
<xoan> esmirlin: openoffice.org
<esmirlin> xoan, y se instala en español¿?
<xoan> esmirlin: luego te vas a Sistema → Administración → Soporte de idiomas e instalas desde ahí el idioma
<esmirlin> tal cual?
<xoan> pero antes, instala todo lo que te instale el paquete openoffice.org
<xangua> antes desinstala libreoffice
<maximiliano> xoan: me aconsejas quedarme en Ubuntu o probar otra distro?
<yarol> jajja maximiliano quedate en ubuntu si te gusta lo automatico, si te gustan los retos te aconsejo que te cambies pero ya.
<xoan> esmirlin: openoffice.org te instalará todo openoffice, incluido Base
<maximiliano> yarol: jaja, gracias por los consejos, pero entonces a cual a Debian=
<xoan> si sólo quieres el procesador de textos, la hoja de cálculo, o lo que sea, los podrías instalar por separado
<maximiliano> ?
<xoan> maximiliano: usa ubuntu
<esmirlin> maximiliano, te digo por experiencia que he instalado mil distros y siempre vuelvo a ubuntu... no sé si es porque me acostumbré a linux en este entorno desde el principio que me siento tan cómodo
<esmirlin> xoan, no  no lo quiero entero ^^
<xoan> que lo quieres o que no lo quieres?
<esmirlin> no no, lo quiero todo xD
<xoan> pues entonces está bien
<esmirlin> entonces para localizar me voy a idioma y que instale todo lo que me diga por defecto no?
<xoan> en la instalación predeterminada, cuando instalas ubuntu, no te instala Base, porque requiere Jave
<xoan> sí, pero una vez haya terminado la instalación de openoffice
<esmirlin> okis
<esmirlin> xoan, pero ahora la apariencia no se integra con mi sistema :S
<esmirlin> es como feo
<esmirlin> :S
<andresvgvvv> ...
<esmirlin> xoan, toc toc
<esmirlin> vale arreglado
<paquito> bien esmirlin
<paquito> :)
<esmirlin> lol
<esmirlin> es irónico?
<esmirlin> xD
<paquito> no :S
<esmirlin> jaja es que me siento un poco tonto a veces :P sorry
<paquito> no problem esmirlin
<dzup2> kubot arregla tu conexion, molestas con tanta salidera
 * dzup2 modo (+o dzup) por ChanServ
<paquito> ...
 * dzup2 modo (-b *kubot*!*@ por dzup
<pepe> como puedo instalar el frostwire en una maquina de 64 bits? es que cuando bajo el .deb y lo abro me abre el programa: centro de software , y no se activa el  boton '' instalar ''
 * dzup2 modo (+b ~supybot@unaffiliated/m4v/bot/kubot) por dzup
<dzup2> jajaja
<dzup2> !google "supre"+mos
<92AABRB46> ¿ayuda!! mi novia y yo la pasa.mos super todo el tiempo , no ...: <http://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101129214132AAJ6c8y>; Stephen Marley – Hey baby / Hey baby (con Mos Def) « Temazos ...: <http://temazostraducidos.wordpress.com/2007/09/01/stephen-marley-hey-baby/>; Gestación de un pollo | 86400: <http://86400.es/2008/05/30/gestacion-de-un-pollo/>; YouTube - Super (2 more messages)
<kubot> ¿ayuda!! mi novia y yo la pasa.mos super todo el tiempo , no ...: <http://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101129214132AAJ6c8y>; Stephen Marley – Hey baby / Hey baby (con Mos Def) « Temazos ...: <http://temazostraducidos.wordpress.com/2007/09/01/stephen-marley-hey-baby/>; Gestación de un pollo | 86400: <http://86400.es/2008/05/30/gestacion-de-un-pollo/>; YouTube - Super (2 more messages)
<dzup2> ohhh 2 bots wtf?
<dzup2> !google "supremos"
<92AABRB46> MySpace - SUPREMOS CREW - 26 - Male - valencia, ES - myspace.com ...: <http://www.myspace.com/supremoscrew>; Vídeo - Los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/meyThaTyoV/Los-Supremos>; Vídeo - Clase de Break Dance con los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/buzQmoFruY/Clase-de-Break-Dance-con-los-Supremos>; YouTube - SUPREMOS ROUTINE: (2 more messages)
<dzup2> !google "supremos"
<92AABRB46> MySpace - SUPREMOS CREW - 26 - Male - valencia, ES - myspace.com ...: <http://www.myspace.com/supremoscrew>; Vídeo - Los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/meyThaTyoV/Los-Supremos>; Vídeo - Clase de Break Dance con los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/buzQmoFruY/Clase-de-Break-Dance-con-los-Supremos>; YouTube - SUPREMOS ROUTINE: (2 more messages)
<kubot> MySpace - SUPREMOS CREW - 26 - Male - valencia, ES - myspace.com ...: <http://www.myspace.com/supremoscrew>; Vídeo - Los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/meyThaTyoV/Los-Supremos>; Vídeo - Clase de Break Dance con los Supremos: <http://www.zappinternet.com/video/buzQmoFruY/Clase-de-Break-Dance-con-los-Supremos>; YouTube - SUPREMOS ROUTINE: (1 more message)
<xangua> cousteau: tu también andas añadiendo repositorios de otras versiones¿ :S
<cousteau> xangua, no, lo he creado yo
<xangua> :O
<cousteau> en vez de instalar uno a uno todos los paquetes del libreoffice, pues he hecho un repositorio local
<mas> hola
<dzup2> ah que bien si adicionas 213.251.145.96 wikileaks.com   al /etc/hosts puedes meterte a wikileaks , quien ocupa dfns dice el portal heh
<mas> tengo una nvidia 335gtm con 1gb de memoria y el rendimiento es un ASCO, comparado con la intel integrada del netbook la cual anda muuuuy fluido, en la nvidia me andan mal, al igual que en el pc de escritorio anda muy mal, estoy en lucid, probe con maverick y es PEOR que en lucid, ya no se que hacer
<SynFlag> mas
<SynFlag> que driver instalaste?
<mas> ahora tengo los 195.36, con los 260.xx era peor que ahora asique decidi regresar a los mas viejos pero es lo mismo, solo un poco mas rapido
<mas> SynFlag
<Vero2> No hay caso, no puedo recuperar el Grub
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kcik
<dzup2> kick
<mas> dzup2 no satures el canal
<mas> dzup2 ademas necesito real ayuda
<dzup2> <?php $salida = shell_exec('ls -lart'); echo "<pre>$salida</pre>"; ?>
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kick kubot
<dzup2> kick kubot
<dzup2> kick el bot
<dzup2> kick
<dzup2> kick kubot
<SynFlag> mas, mira, por lo que se, los driver de nvidia dan problemas con Xorg 1.9.1 o superior, que version de Xorg usa tu sistema?
<Vero2> alguien perdió el Grub al instalar o reinstalar Windows?
<mas> SynFlag como lo veo?
<SynFlag> mas pone
<Cibort> Vero2
<Cibort> A mi me paso una vez
<SynFlag> mas: Xorg -version
<Vero2> Cibort: pero te hablo de Grub 2
<mas> ok
<SynFlag> Vero2: eso pasa porque win2 reescribe el MBR
<Vero2> Cibort: que para ese no sirve el SGD 1
<Vero2> SynFlag:  ya lo sé
<Vero2> la cosa es recuperar y no puedo
<dzup2> mas: y cual es esa ayuda real?
<mas> SynFlag X.Org X Server 1.7.6
<SynFlag> Vero2: entonces, primero windows, luego GNU/Linux, asi GRUB reescribe el MBR ;)
<dzup2> !kubot die
<92AABRB46> dzup2: No veo a nadie llamado die.
<mas> dzup2 copy paste tengo una nvidia 335gtm con 1gb de memoria y el rendimiento es un ASCO, comparado con la intel integrada del netbook la cual anda muuuuy fluido, en la nvidia me andan mal, al igual que en el pc de escritorio anda muy mal, estoy en lucid, probe con maverick y es PEOR que en lucid, ya no se que hacer
<Vero2> SynFlag: la cosa es que ya tengo instalado Win y tambien Ubuntu
<SynFlag> mas: esta bien, con los viejos deberia andar, pero que FPS tenes?, si pones glxgears y lo corre cuantos FPS da?
<magu42> !grub2 Vero2
<92AABRB46> Vero2: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<dzup2> mas: yo uso lucid + nvidia y va bien
<mas> SynFlag como veo los fps?
<SynFlag> glxgears en terminal mas
<mas> ok
<Vero2> 92 .... ya lo ví y es mucho lío esperaba tener algo menos complicado que eso
<SynFlag> dzup2: yo tengo xorg 1.8.2 asi que no se, pero con mas viejos no tuve problemas
<mas> SynFlag 24403 frames in 5.0 seconds
<SynFlag> mas
<SynFlag> esta perfecto
<SynFlag> lo que no notas fluido debe ser el sistema, la grafica esta bien
<magu42> Vero2»  son 7 comandos en un terminal , no es para tanto
<SynFlag> XD
<dzup2> mas: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<mas> SynFlag espera  es que tengo activado el loose binding
<mas> SynFlag es lo mismo, pero noto a copiz muuuuuyyy lento
<mas> compiz
<SynFlag> mm mas los FPS estan bien
<SynFlag> mas mira el htop mientras haces eso, no sea cosa que el Xorg se vaya para arriba
<SynFlag> sudo apt-get install htop
<mas> ok
<SynFlag> y ponelo, y mientras fijate que proceso consume mas, estan ordenados asi
<mas> SynFlag sale algo de /usr/bin/X cuando hago el efecto cubo
<SynFlag> Si, en que porcentaje?
<SynFlag> 10% 20%
<mas> SynFlag 50 aprox
<SynFlag> Ese es el problema
<mas> SynFlag junto con compiz son los q mas ocupan
<SynFlag> no deberia pasar el 20%
<Vero2> magu42: pero no dice que es para Grub 2
<mas> SynFlag pero compiz mas xorg es como 60% aprox
<SynFlag> mas, es un problema seguro de la version de Xorg, probaste de instalar los driver privativos que vienen con ubuntu?
<mas> SynFlag tengo un intel i7 de 8 cpus a 1,6ghz
<Vero2> magu42: he usado SGD 1 y 2 y no lo pude arreglar
<SynFlag> mas: en mi caso no, si activo compiz, como mucho 20% mirando un DVD
<mas> SynFlag esos son los q tengo instalados
<SynFlag> mas con ese procesador no podes tener ese problema
<magu42> Vero2»  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<SynFlag> es la version de xorg, que ubuntu es?
<Vero2> ahora veo un tip que podría probar. Habla de Kubuntu, voy a ver
<Vero2> magu42: sí ya ví el artículo pero no hablar de Grub 2
<SynFlag> ubuntu es lo mismo que kubuntu, solo cambia como se ve Vero2
<mas> SynFlag tengo ubuntu 10.04, probe tambien con 10.10 pero es mas lento. en arch iba perfecto
<magu42> Vero2» ahi estan para grub 2 al principio y despues para grub 1
<Vero2> SynFlag: sí pero parece que puede arreglar fácilmente el Grub
<SynFlag> mas: perdon que lo diga, pero si usabas arch, para que usar ubuntu?
<mas> SynFlag no me la pude
<mas> XD
<SynFlag> mas probaste de usar los driver que vienen en los repos?
<mas> SynFlag esos son los q tengo ahora
<SynFlag> mm
<SynFlag> y si probas los 260.x.x de Nvidia?
<SynFlag> los bajas de la web de nvidia
<mas> SynFlag me iba a qedar con arch pero para una laptop no me sirve mucho
<SynFlag> mas: porque?
<mas> SynFlag los probe y son MUCHO PEOR
<SynFlag> arch igual a mi no me gusta porque tiene muchas cosas ultra beta
<SynFlag> que raro
<SynFlag> mas: tenes info valiosa?
<mas> SynFlag es q me complicaba el tema de los modulos de impresora, de wifi, de todo
<SynFlag> ah eso
<mas> SynFlag info valiosa?
<SynFlag> si en la particion
<andreslara501> ya vuelvo
<andresvgvvv> ,
<andreslara501> volví
<mas> holholaaaaaaaaaaa
<mas> con quien estaba en el privadoooo????
<mas> SynFlag
<mas> SynFlag
<mas> SynFlag
<mas> SynFlag
<mas> SynFlag
<cousteau> mas, que se ha ido
<mas> necesitaba decirle algo
<cousteau> esta situación en la vida real habría sido un espectáculo
<arp-> http://scfire-mtc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1024
<m4v> canal equivocado arp-
<esmirlin> tengo una cuenta gratuita para spotify pero no logro encontrar el exe para instalarlo para wine, alguna idea?
<xangua> ...
<paquito> ...
<paquito> revisa bien la web
<paquito> ahi esta.
<andreslara501> esmirlin, pero hay un cliente para linux
<esmirlin> pero es de pago :S
<esmirlin> ya lo he conseguido isntalar... jodé qué manía de preguntar antes de googlear...
<esmirlin> sorry!
<xangua> el cliente no es de pago, es para cuentas plus
<paquito> alguien sabe algo de rmtp?
<paquito> y shoutcast!
<andreslara501> mmm ya :P
<master> hola a todos!
<jorge> hola
<master> hola jorge, que tal todo?
<jorge> todo bien
<master> parece que esta un poco quieto esto
<master> hola rodolfo
<andreslara501> ¿será que es por la época navideña?
<rodolfo> hola
<master> puede ser
<master> que cuentan??
<m4v> el canal para socializar es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rodolfo> oigan no sabran como hacer que mi ipod 4g sirva?
<andreslara501> yo estaba viendo el capítulo de fringe, el último
<andreslara501> perdón :( ya estoy allá
<rodolfo> como sincronizarlo y eso
<jorge> cual programa me recomiendan para programar en emsanblador
<master> te fijaste en http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<freesoft> Hola a Todos/as
<mama21mama> 0/
<freesoft> mama21mama:  Todo bn ?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> vos?
<freesoft> Bn, Termine de configurar mi kubuntu a mi gusto y asi me quedo http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2696/instantnea1z.png
<mama21mama> eso es kde mmm
<mama21mama> mucho de todo
<freesoft> Si, Por ?
<paquito> quedo bonito el tema de wu windows
<paquito> freesoft,
<mama21mama> no me gusta que gaste recursos.
<paquito> a no es kde.
<paquito> eww
<freesoft> Na! Windows le copio a KDE
<freesoft> Fuck ·¬¬
<mama21mama> me gusta mi xfce
<freesoft> Tremenda maquina queria que se vea bn
<freesoft> paquito: Microsoft Copio a KDE.
<paquito> esa imagen no es de windows?
<paquito> digo con un tema.
<paquito> es xp o vista?
<freesoft> es  kubuntu mira
<paquito> de razon
<freesoft> ya te paso una captura del sistema
<paquito> ese tragon de memoria debe estar bien pesado
<SynFlag> windows 7
<paquito> suerte con tu KDE
<paquito> la vas a necesitar.
<GeorgeGarcia> Disculpen la interrupcion, como le pongo transparencia a Linux?
<SynFlag> con un gasa de tul (?)
<paquito> a linux?
<SynFlag> queda sexsi
<SynFlag> xD
<GeorgeGarcia> Si tengo Linux pero no esta transparente como el FreeSoft
<freesoft> ahi va la captura
<mama21mama> el mio http://d.imagehost.org/0410/xfce-mama.png
<SynFlag> theme de conky
<SynFlag> yo lo uso como viene, letra pedorra, tipo consola
<SynFlag> bah, no uso ubuntu
<mama21mama> theme de conky?
<freesoft> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/873/instantnea2l.png
<SynFlag> mama21mama: si ese logo de ubuntu
<mama21mama> si quieren mustro mi puppy
<mama21mama> el logo lo remplaze por tux
<freesoft> Viste que no es Windows 7 xD
<GeorgeGarcia> Y como le hace
<freesoft>  A que cosa?
<GeorgeGarcia> Miren el mio, es nada comparado con en apariencia pero es Linux
<GeorgeGarcia> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/1450/pantallazokl.png
<freesoft> GeorgeGarcia:  no te mata ese azul brillante?
<SynFlag> mama21mama: ves asi lo uso http://d.imagehost.org/0945/conky.png
<mama21mama> verde rojo muy farolero
<mama21mama> muy llamativo.
<mama21mama> muy de negro.
<GeorgeGarcia> Hehe es que me gusta el Azul pero lo cambiaria por Tranparencia
<SynFlag> si, pega con el resto
<SynFlag> xD
<mama21mama> que resto?
<mama21mama> nada que ver xD
<SynFlag> wallpaper
<mama21mama> este es mi otro http://vimeo.com/17553630
<mama21mama> puppy!!
<mama21mama> una maza
<freesoft> paquito: Pensabas que era Windows 7 ?
<SynFlag> puppy basado en ubuntu, me gusta mas el viejo
<mama21mama> puppy solo el nombre solo eso.
<mama21mama> "lucid"
<SynFlag> nah, usa los repos de ubuntu
<mama21mama> los binarios son de mas de muchas.
<SynFlag> lo dice en la doc
<mama21mama> nunca baja nada de esos repos.
<paquito> jeje
<SynFlag> WindMaker: le gusta mi conky?
<SynFlag> http://d.imagehost.org/view/0945/conky
<WindMaker> a ver
<GeorgeGarcia> Podria preguntar algo?
<freesoft> SynFlag:  Muy lindo :D
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: no
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: que?
<GeorgeGarcia> Bueno
<SynFlag> Preguntá
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia
<GeorgeGarcia> Como hacen para activar esos efectos de las rgafias y la transparencia
<WindMaker> SynFlag: deputo
<freesoft> SynFlag:  Re forro xD JAJAJ1
<WindMaker> es un conky de putos
<SynFlag> WindMaker: XDD como de puto
<SynFlag> WindMaker: no es rosa
<WindMaker> xD
<SynFlag> de puto es ponerle theme, colores, cositos, fotos
<WindMaker> usar conky es de putos
<SynFlag> es bien basico, no usa xfont
<WindMaker> putos putos
<SynFlag> WindMaker: me sirve para ver sin tener que mandar top
<WindMaker> putos
<SynFlag> psss
<WindMaker> xD
<SynFlag> me es util
<WindMaker> SynFlag: ta bien
<SynFlag> sere un puto ultil
<WindMaker> xD
<freesoft> SynFlag:  ;)
<SynFlag> utilput
<SynFlag> ahaha
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: no preguntaste nada
<GeorgeGarcia> Bueno entiendo, no lo volvere a hacer :(
<SynFlag> WindMaker: esto es de puto http://d.imagehost.org/0410/xfce-mama.png
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: que cosa?, hombre que paso?, tuvo sexo sin preservativo?
<SynFlag> se drogo?
<freesoft> mama21mama:  noo te mando al muere xD
<WindMaker> SynFlag: all putos
<mama21mama> mmm
<SynFlag> xD
<mama21mama> de putos ?
<mama21mama> esta es de putos .i.
<SynFlag> el loguito de ubuntu ahi, es de trolo 100%
<WindMaker> mama21mama: por eso te gusta
<SynFlag> XDDDDDDDDD
<GeorgeGarcia> Pues nada de eso, soy nuevo y quiero aprender a confifurar bien a mi Linin
 * SynFlag quiero un theme, a ver... google, trolos theme, ese elijio
<WindMaker> GeorgeGarcia: empieza leyendo muchos how'to's
<SynFlag> WindMaker: y su theme de conky?, a ver su compiz
<SynFlag> la transparencia es para las medias de las minas
<SynFlag> nada mas
<SynFlag> y las tangas
<freesoft> A copado! no hace falta q aprete el link de imagen para ver la capturas
<SynFlag> xD
<SynFlag> los trolos usan networkmanager
<SynFlag> los machos configuramos por .txt
<GeorgeGarcia> Buscque en gogle how'to's y la traduccion orale ud solo bromean
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: que necesitas saber?
<SynFlag> en serio
 * SynFlag se pone serio
<SynFlag> mama21mama: tenes updates pa bajar
<SynFlag> bajalas
<mama21mama> es mi repo son mis paquetes.
<freesoft> odios los vicho en el monitor ¬¬
<mama21mama> debo ver como hacer paraqeu no apareza.
<freesoft> bichos
<SynFlag> sacando
<GeorgeGarcia> Pues eso mire yo estube chekando, y logre habilitarle efectos ahora veo que ud tienen mas efectos
<SynFlag> el agente
<SynFlag> de informe de update
<dzup2> es el reflejo freesoft
<GeorgeGarcia> Pero esos a mi no me salen, debe ser que instalan algun complemento
<SynFlag> freesoft: deje de mirarse en el monitor
<SynFlag> XDDDDDDDD
<freesoft> dzup2: ¬¬
<freesoft> jajaj
<freesoft> verano argentino ¬¬
<SynFlag> GeorgeGarcia: pa que quiere la pc?, efectos para ostentar con las chicas o usarla?
<freesoft> ando con un trapo dandole al monitor xD
<SynFlag> freesoft: yo tb vivo en arg y no hay bichos
<GeorgeGarcia> Saben yo uso Ubunto 10.10 no se si alguno use tambien el mismo
<SynFlag> no
<dzup2> SynFlag: cual es su problema?
<freesoft> SynFlag:  Se ve que con vs ya alzanda xd
<GeorgeGarcia> Pues es que quiero una PC bien chida y claro que estudiar Gamba
<SynFlag> dzup2: tengo dolor de estomago, por lo demas nada.
<dzup2> SynFlag: problema con ubuntu?
<SynFlag> freesoft: no, sobra
<SynFlag> dzup2: si me pregunta bien le contesto, no lo entiendo de verdad.
<SynFlag> Alex pregunte bien
<dzup2> SynFlag: entiendo, alguien mas con problemas con ubuntu?
<SynFlag> Yo no veo
<SynFlag> Usted alex?
<freesoft> SynFlag:  de que parte de argentina sos?
<SynFlag> Buenos Aires freesoft, C.A.B.A.
<freesoft> :)
<freesoft> Quien puede hacer esto ¬¬ http://taringa.net/posts/linux/8335162/Tu-Ubuntu-con-la-Apariencia-de-Windows-7.html
<GeorgeGarcia> T_T
<GeorgeGarcia> No gusto de seven tenia XP por que seven es compatible solo con Vil Gay y lo unico que me gusto de W7 es la trasparencia
<dzup2> hasta mas, yo he tenido el mio con los menus de windo2ws, los botones de mac, programas kde y gnome y abajo el menu de mac :p
<freesoft> dzup2:  Que ensalada!
<GeorgeGarcia> Quien a instalado Gamba een Ubunto 10.10?
<abel> hola una pregunta tengo un mouse conectado a mi laptop pero se queda pegado al pasar de algo quetenga flash en internet y no se solucionarlo
<dzup2> eso si suena a bug
<abel> bug?
<dzup2> eso se mira muy raro
<abel> mm
<abel> si es q yo creia q era ram
<abel> y le metii mas
<abel> de hecho acabo hace 2 dias de reinstalar todo el sistema para limpiarlo y se vuelve a pegar
<abel> es raro xq se pega  por el flash
<dzup2> y eso paso cuando?
<abel> mm
<dzup2> ...osea justo despues de haber hecho que cosa?
<abel> antes no pasaba
<abel> empeso a pasar desde q todo lo empesaron a hacer flahs  hasta la pantalla de inicio de google
<abel> xq digamos estoy usando youtube y tengo el puntero en el video y despues no sale del video lo tengo q jalar con el touch de la laptop
<freesoft> que flash usas?
<abel> mmm no se
<abel> peroimagino q el ultimo xq reinstale el sistema hace como 2 dias
<freesoft> adobe flash
<abel> este sip uso adobe xq?
<freesoft> no tengo problemas con el mouse pero me crashea cuando aveces pongo pantalla completa ¬¬. Proba actualizar a una version mas nueva de flash
<dzup2> abel checate esto: http://translate.google.com.mx/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://www.flashconf.com/how-to/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash-and-ubuntu/
<abel> voy a ver
<dzup2> esta traducida y sabes como lo hace google, lo importante serian los comandos
<dzup2> antes de ejecutarlos asegurate que son seguros.
<abel> ya esq se me perdieron los botosnes de las ventanas
<julian-2> hola
<julian-2> hola
<julian-2> alguien vive?
<SynFlag> yo
<SynFlag> XD
<julian-2> SynFlag, que tal...
<SynFlag> julian-2
<SynFlag> bien
<SynFlag> que pasa?
<julian-2> estas animado pa hecharme una manito con un live para instalarlo en modo persistente.....
<SynFlag> es facil
<julian-2> se que hay muchos manuales pero prefiero ir de la mano de alguien.
<SynFlag> solo seguis los pasos
<SynFlag> pero
<julian-2> quiero montarlo en un disco de 150 gb usb.
<SynFlag> si es facil, esta en español
<SynFlag> esta en otra pc?
<julian-2> mmm no.
<SynFlag> y como vas a hacer?
<julian-2> tengo un portatil en el momento que es este..
<julian-2> xD
<SynFlag> ah
<julian-2> SynFlag, pues asi que como como no se.
<SynFlag> entonces si tenes otra pc
<julian-2> ya lo hice con una usb..
<SynFlag> es un disco externo USB?
<julian-2> pero no se creo que me quedo faltando modificar un archivo .cfg. para que quedase en persistente..
<julian-2> pero de resto funciono todo bien.
<julian-2> si un disco Externo.. 150gb.
<SynFlag> ah ni idea con eso, nunca puse en discos externos USB, sin en prendrive
<SynFlag> pendrive
<julian-2> por que las usb.. disque no dura nada!!! se mueren muy rapido.
<SynFlag> julian lo toma como disco, no como pendrive
<julian-2> bueno pero debe ser lo mismo..
<SynFlag> no
<julian-2> no en realidad lo toma igual que el usb,.
<SynFlag> no es lo mismo un pendrive
<SynFlag> que un disco USB
<SynFlag> uno es vfat
<SynFlag> el otro ext4
<julian-2> Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<julian-2> /dev/sdb1   *           1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<julian-2> entonces no hay forma?
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> pero no conectado julian-2
<SynFlag> inicia
<SynFlag> el CD
<SynFlag> e instala en el disco
<SynFlag> reformatea
<SynFlag> como Ext4
<SynFlag> el instalador lo hace solo
<julian-2> haber con el disco como tal booteo... y simplemente le digo instalar?
<julian-2> pero esto me instalaria en el disco duro del portatil y no en el disco externo?
<SynFlag> julian-2
<SynFlag> inicias la pc
<SynFlag> desde el CD
<SynFlag> con el disco conectado
<SynFlag> pones español
<SynFlag> luego instalar
<SynFlag> y vas siguiendo los pasos
<SynFlag> cuando te pida el disco
<SynFlag> le das el USB
<SynFlag> entonces particionas manual
<SynFlag> crea
<SynFlag> una particion
<SynFlag> de ponele
<SynFlag> 158GB que el punto de montaje sea /
<SynFlag> y otra con lo que queda restante
<SynFlag> que sea linux-swap
<SynFlag> no lleva punto de montaje
<SynFlag> a la /
<SynFlag> le activas el flag de boteo
<SynFlag> es donde se instala el GRUB
<SynFlag> y listo
<SynFlag> se formatea como Ext4
<SynFlag> y el grub lo instala
<SynFlag> en el disco USB
<canario> buenos días...
<julian-2> canario, buen dia.
<julian-2> SynFlag, mmm una duda.... aparentemente todo muy claro.
<julian-2> en cuanto a la particion manual..
<SynFlag> decime
<julian-2> el muestra varios tipos de particiones.. no recuerdo exactamente.
<julian-2> pero siempre me lio con ello
<julian-2> es decir veo siempre muchas opciones en ello y casi siempre lo hago automatico.
<julian-2> no. se.
<julian-2> me da susto que algo salga mal..
<julian-2> aun que lo mas malo seria que se perdiera la instalacion y el tiempo... xD
<SynFlag> julian
<SynFlag> pones manual
<SynFlag> seleccionas el disco
<SynFlag> particionar
<SynFlag> tamaño 158GB
<SynFlag> tipo
<SynFlag> Ext4
<SynFlag> punto de montaje /
<SynFlag> formatear, si
<SynFlag> booteable, si
<SynFlag> aplicar
<SynFlag> luego otra
<SynFlag> tipo
<SynFlag> linux-swap
<SynFlag> no lleva nada mas
<SynFlag> y le das adelante y sigue instalando
<SynFlag> la de linux-swap
<SynFlag> todo lo que le falte al disco
<SynFlag> seran 2gb
<canario> hola, anoche después de probar otro sistema, he visto que ubuntu es más eficiente, y he vuelto a instalarlo el 10.10
<SynFlag> canario que sistema viste?
<SynFlag> ubuntu eficiente comparado con cual?
<canario> clearos, que es muy interesante, pero le quedan cosillas. lo usaré seguro pero no por ahora
<SynFlag> no lo conozco
<SynFlag> ubuntu no es de los mas eficientes canario
<SynFlag> proba slackware 13.1
<SynFlag> incluso con KDE
<SynFlag> es mas rapido que ubuntu
<canario> bueno, yo soy pez en el linux, y lo bueno del ubuntu es que es fácil. no se si el slackware es tan fácil de usar
<SynFlag> canario, una vez instalado si
<SynFlag> lo unico que tenes que aprender
<julian-2> SynFlag, ahora si me queda muy claro.. el formateo... una duda mas. y que pena...
<SynFlag> es a prticionar con cfdisk
<SynFlag> nada mas
<SynFlag> julian-2
<SynFlag> decime
<julian-2> seria interesante ponerle 4 gb a la swap es decir.
<SynFlag> no
<SynFlag> para?
<julian-2> mejoraria el rendimiento_
<SynFlag> cuanta ram tenes
<SynFlag> no al contrario
<SynFlag> XD
<SynFlag> cuanto menos mejor
<julian-2> o para que seria. y otra pregunta.
<SynFlag> cuanta ram tenes julian-2?
<SynFlag> ram
<SynFlag> ?
<julian-2> al instalarlo en modo persistente... cuando quiera bootear en otro pc. el reconoceria el hardware como lo hace el live dvd_?
<julian-2> 2 en este y 4 en otros.
<SynFlag> julian-2: puede que no lo reconozca
<SynFlag> julian-2: con esa ram, con 1gb de swap SOBRA
<julian-2> SynFlag, es decir? puede que no por que_? osea digamos que en equipos que el dvd me trabaja bien el disco externo no?
<julian-2> a que se deberia esto?
<julian-2> :S
<SynFlag> porque es distinto
<SynFlag> a ver
<SynFlag> si yo saco un disco con windows
<SynFlag> lo pongo en otra PC
<julian-2> si si
<SynFlag> con un chipset distinto
<SynFlag> es seguro que ande?
<julian-2> SynFlag, vale.
<julian-2> xD
<SynFlag> no es por el procesador
<SynFlag> sino el chipset
<julian-2> mmmm osea que a la fija no serviria.. a lo cual seria mejor montarlo en un equipo definitivo...
<SynFlag> claro julian-2
<julian-2> o como dices. puede que vaya pero con problemas o que_?
<SynFlag> puede que si ande
<SynFlag> pero si no cambia mucho el chipset
<julian-2> mmmm en ese caso no me serviria montarlo asi.
<julian-2> pense que depronto podria tener digamos mi sistema con todas las mejoras y actualizaciones pero booteable normal.
<SynFlag> julian-2: te conviene usar una distro live
<julian-2> eso tambien se puede hacer cierto_?
<julian-2> es decir actualizarla y pegarle paquetes adicionales y despues crear el iso para quemarlo de nuevo?
<SynFlag> julian-2: no entiendo, vos queres instalar pero que no sea el sistema persistente que vas a usar?
<julian-2> haber tal ves estoy confundido.
<julian-2> entendia por modo persistente que guarda los cambios hechas. configuracion, instalacion etc...
<julian-2> pero creia que era diferente a una instalacion tipica... pense que ella seguiria sirviendome en cualquier equipo tal cual lo haria el dvd. solo que con el disco tendria mis ocnfiguraciones hechas y todo el cuento.
<SynFlag> persistente
<SynFlag> es que se instala en el disco rigido
<julian-2> pero si he leido que se puede hacer esto y crear el iso. como remasterizarlo? eso seria posible o tampoco?
<julian-2> osea que persistente es la misma cosa que instalarlo normal... no tiene nada de diferente_?
<julian-2> mmmmm ya entiendo.. ve que triste... lo tomaba de otra manera pense que este asi fuese persistente. en cuanto a las configuraciones no lo iba a ser en cuanto al hasrdware..
<julian-2> me soñaba teniendo el sistema a punto y pegandolo en cualquier maquina..
<julian-2> SynFlag, lo que me soñaba es posible lograrlo de alguna manera_?
<SynFlag> no
<SynFlag> jajaja
<julian-2> bueno supongo que obviamente si. xD
<julian-2> como que nooooo!!!!!!!!!
<julian-2> si con el mero hecho de tener el live dvd corriedo en cualquier equipo ya se da lo que quiero.
<julian-2> supongo que hay forma de modificarlo y grabarlo nuevamente.. obviamente!!!
<julian-2> SynFlag, estas seguro_?
<julian-2> mmm
<julian-2> arp-off, hola?
<julian-2> alguien vive por aca?
<juanan> hola
<juanan> ¿ALGUIEN TIENE TUENTI O FACEBOOK?
<juanan> eii
<paquito> yup
<canario> buenas
<canario> he instalado ubuntu y ahora no me aparecen todas las aplicaciones en el "centro de software de ubuntu"
<canario> hola
<canario> he instalado ubuntu y ahora no me aparecen todas las aplicaciones en el "centro de software de ubuntu"
<canario> ¿ cómo puedo reinstalar todo lo que falta ?
<zoko> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<tempyG> HOLA HAMIJOS. MIENTRAS NOS UNIMOS PARA CONSEGUIR UN MUNDO MAS NAZI, HEMOS CREADO UN CANAL LLAMADO <<  #SUPREMOS  >> PARA UNIR NUESTRAS FUERZAS EN UN MUNDO DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO CAPITALISTA, NAZI, EN CONTRA DE NEGROS Y SUDAMERICANOS ASQUEROSOS. GRACIAS Y UN SALUDO :-)
<hashashin> los supremos de mostoles?
<Lancro> buenos dias
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<couldt> ENTREN EN NUESTRO CANAL NAZI Y HABLEN DE COMO MATAR A UNA PANDA DE SUDAMERICANOS Y NEGROS ASQUEROSOS. HABLEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE, PERO SOLO PARA BLANCOS!!! USE '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) Y DISFRUTE DE UN CANAL SIN BASURA SUDAMERICANA!!!
<erAbuelo> ??
<curiousx> me parce que uBOTu-fr esta jugando poquer con algunos amigos =(
<curiousx> win close
<cousteau> ya se echaba de menos el spam-flood-racismo-estupidez de supremos
<Lancro> es muy habitual?
<cousteau> no, la verdad es que hacía ya tiempo...
<Lancro> ahm, yo como soy nuevo es la primera vez que veo a este subnormal
<m4v> no alimenten el troll, ignorenlo. sigan con lo que estaban haciendo antes del flood.
<cousteau> ...buenos días, Lancro
<Lancro> buenos dias xD
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<theencoder> HOLA  AMIGOS, SOY DEL BANDO NAZI-COMUNISTA SUPREMOS. SI QUIEREN CONTRIBUIR CON LA IGUALDAD DE LA MIERDA Y LA MATANZA DE NEGROS. ENTREN A #SUPREMOS; RECUERDEN, '/join #supremos' (SIN COMILLAS) PARA ENTRAR EN EN CANAL LINUX-PARA-NAZIS :-)
<fzeta> nas tardes, peña
<ekki> como anda el patio
<ekki> ...
<yamaci91> identify yamaci91
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, me acaban de dejar un portatil que no arranca con una ubuntu instalada. Y me da que el problema está en el disco duro que no es capaz de montarse. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Ando un poco pez con los comandos de linux y me gustaría comprobar la integridad del disco desde un usb live.
<dabor> ElPasmo, que error te dá?
<ElPasmo> ninguno
<ElPasmo> se queda colgado
<ElPasmo> si le digo  con  el usb live que pruebe la ubuntu se queda a medio cargar el unity.
<ElPasmo> Si le digo que lo instale, se me cuelga tras dar a next en la primera pantalla donde te pide si quieres descargar actualizaciones mientras se realiza la instalación.
<ElPasmo> Así que estoy un poco perdido dabor :(
<dabor> ElPasmo, a veces se queda colgado o muy demorado en ese punto por problemas de conexion
<dabor> ElPasmo, probaste salteando ese paso?
<ElPasmo> No parece ser ese el problema, de hecho he probado quitándole la conexión directamente para asegurarme que no era un problema de conectividad.
<ElPasmo> Sí, he probado sin  que descargue las actualizaciones.
<dabor> ok
<ElPasmo> Me da que el problema está en el disco duro...
<ElPasmo> Pero es una corazonada.
<dabor> ElPasmo, inicia con un livecd y monta el disco duro, a ver si te tira algun error
<ElPasmo> Me encantaría, pero soy muy pez con el mount... me diriges un poco?
<dabor> ElPasmo, tambien podrias probar iniciando con acpi=off y similares
<dabor> ElPasmo, que marca es la notebook?
<ElPasmo> Packard Bell
<ElPasmo> es un portatil
<dabor> ElPasmo, busca en google como montar un disco
<ElPasmo> A ver, creo que aquí está el problema dabor, he sacado una consola, he creado /mnt/hd, luego he intentado sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hd y se me queda ahí colgado
<ElPasmo> ¿Estoy haciéndolo bien dabor?
<dabor> ElPasmo, si la particion de linux es sda1 estaria bien
<ElPasmo> Pues ahí está el problema, porque se me queda cuajado cuando hago eso
<dabor> ElPasmo, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ElPasmo> luego hago un dmesg y me sale [  223.430309] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERRPR* invalid framebuffer id
<ElPasmo> ok
<ElPasmo> dabor, Cannot open /dev/sda
<julian11> diablosss casi que no entroooo que le pasa al canal.. que solo se puede entrar si se registran_?
<dabor> ElPasmo, usa sudo
<julian11> >:-(
<mimecar> julian11: está activada una protección anti trolls
<julian11> que es un trolls?
<julian11> !trolls
<kubot> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mimecar> usuarios que no se comportan y que solo saben usar copiar y pegar
<mimecar> aparte de molestar a todo el canal
<julian11> entiendo..
<julian11> xD
<m4v> julian11: era una medida temporal, no era para enojarse tanto :|
<julian11> muchacho en la madruganal el amigo... synflag... me dejo como triste... al decirme que al grabar un live en modo persistente en mi disco usb.. este no funcionaria bien en otors equipos.
<julian11> es esto cierto_?
<mimecar> si instalas drivers puede pasar
<julian11> es decir veo que mucha gente se hace a su propio sistema con sus arreglos y cositas. y las graba en un dvd o cd.. o usb...
<julian11> mimecar, entonces como puedo poner mi live en persistente pero sin driver.. que cheque cada que inicia como lo hace el dvd como tal... conoces algun manual pa leer?
<julian11> o cualquiera de los que hay en la red sobre modo persistente me serviria?
<mimecar> si usas una memoria usb ten en cuenta que sufrirá más desgaste si el sistema es persistente
<julian11> y disculpa, no es que no haya buscado... si no que con lo que me dijo synflag.. pues quede como en el aire.
<julian11> mimecar, si es correcto.. voy a usar un disco de portatil usb...
<mimecar> vas a usar tu versión de ubuntu entre diferentes ordenadores?
<julian11> si es la idea...
<julian11> poder pegarlo del ordenador que quiera./...
<julian11> que funcionase igual que el mismo live como tal...
<mimecar> puedes usar cualquier guía
<julian11> obvio se que incluso el live. puede tener ciertas limitaciones..
<mimecar> pero sin instalar drivers de las tarjetas gráficas
<julian11> aun que al momento no me ha pasado..
<julian11> osea que instalado en modo persistente y  el en el camino me pregunta si quiero instalar driver?
<julian11> bueno voy a hacerlo.
<mimecar> no puedes instalar ningún driver privativo
<julian11> me recomendaron hacer lo siguiente.. quiero ver si estan de acuerdo... tengo 160 gb   formatear 158 gb para ext 4... el resto para linux swap... poner el flag en / en el de 158 gb.. para instalar el grub.. y no mas... .. la pregunta seria si esos tipos de particion estan bien.. por que veo que hay ext3 y otros...
<fosco_> julian11: asi estará bien
<mimecar> 20 GB para / y el resto swap + home
<julian11> 20 gb para ext4.. / para instalar el grup y la instalacion... swap... 2 o 4 gb ... y el resto para home... en formato ext4 tambien_? o que formato?
<ElPasmo> darbo gracias por el intento, voy a cerrar por aquí para hacer pruebas
<fosco_> ext4 es bueno
<julian11> por cierto el swap... se utilizaria mas que todo en equipos de bajo rendimiento en ram. o estoy equivocado?
<julian11> bueno voy a hechar suerte.. xD
<julian11> haber que tal.
<fosco_> julian: la swap hoy dia practicamente no se usa
<julian11> fosco_, para que existe como tal.. perdon mi ignorancia. es decir si no se usa. mmm?
<julian11> se supone es una ram virtual?
<Lopulus> hola gente. intentare describer. cuando inicio ubuntu en la pantalla de seleccion de SO, el mensaje del tiempo restante no me aparece completo, luego selecciono y muchas de las veces no carga el sistem
<mimecar> julian11: para pasar a hibernación
<fosco_> sirve en ciertas situaciones, una de ellas es la q mencionas, cuando el sistema tiene poca ram puede usarse como "ram adicional"
<fosco_> aunque en general no se usa así
<julian11> mimecar, bueno por hibernacion es una buena opcion.. xD...
<fosco_> ciertos procesos dejan partes de código en esa "memoria intermedia" sin ocupar ram pero sin necesidad de escribirse en un archivo al disco duro
<mimecar> !detalles Lopulus
<fosco_> un ejemplo de esto es apache, el servidor web
<kubot> Lopulus: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Lopulus> si, entiendo, hay alguna manera de entrar a este chat desde windows?
<fosco_> Lopulus: por supuesto, se entra igual desde cualquier sistema operativo
<dabor> Lopulus, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Lopulus> ok, tengo una netbook
<mimecar> dabor: el webchat no funciona de momento
<Lopulus> y entonces como hago?
<dabor> Lopulus, instala un programa para irc
<fosco_> Lopulus: usa cualquier cliente de chat de windows, mirc por ejemplo
<Lopulus> cual por ejemplo
<fosco_> mirc
<Lopulus> ok, listo. me desconecto desde aqui y veo como hago
<flypp> Lopulus, o chatzilla, que se instala como un complemento de firefox
<Lopulus> hola, aqui estoy
<Lopulus> fosco?
<fosco_> que
<Lopulus> nada, queria ver si me habia conectado bien desde win7
<Lopulus> ahora apago y reinicio para ver si surge el problema
<Lopulus> ahi se quedo tildado en la pantalla de inicio lila que dice ubuntu
<dabor> si no fuera por esa pantalla tonta se podría ver el error
<Lopulus> de vez encuando aparece, ahora vuelvo a reiniciar
<fosco_> si pulsas ESC se quita
<Lopulus> queda en negro, igual si presiona cualquier tecla
<Lopulus> con ctrl alt supr se reinicio y no aparece el contaor de segundos
<Lopulus> doy enter y aparecen una seguidilla de datos
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Andreslara502> buenas tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> una pregunta: alguien a tenido la osadía de combertir ext3 a reiserfs
<Lopulus> por ejemplo
<dabor> Tarrasquero, no se puede, hay que formatear
<Lopulus> [    2.000005]   [{ffffffff81aed43f}] x86_64_start_kernel+0xfa/0x109
<Tarrasquero> valla que chasco
<dabor> Tarrasquero, la unica que se pude converti es ext3 a ext4, las demás siempre hay que formatear
<Tarrasquero> ok gracias por la aclaracion
<Lopulus> gente, me voy a almozar, luego sigo.
<Lopulus> abrazos
<Andreslara502> chau lopulus
<cousteau> qué puedo usar para ripear un CD? el grip lo han quitado de repos y no me manejo con el Exaile
<dobladov> cousteau, tienes el rhythmbox?
<erUSUL> curiousx: sound juicer?
<curiousx> erUSUL: Hi!! erUSUL =)
<fosco_> cousteau: gmrip, soundjuicer
<fosco_> ogmrip*
<cousteau> ...vale, había que darle al botón de "Guardar"
<curiousx> una pregunta brothers alguien modifico el menu de knoppix 6.2 que me pueda ayudar =)
<recorcholisss> Hello. echo "hola" | mail frasco@yahoo.es               NO funciona, porqué?!! Necesito abrir algún puerto o algo? s:
<curiousx> el menu de la barra de tareas digo
<cousteau> curiousx, mejor pregunta en un canal de knoppix o algo
<curiousx> estoy preguntando en el canal de #knoppix pero somos 8 users conmigo XD y no me han contestado =(
<Andreslara502> recorcholisss en php?
<recorcholisss> Andreslara502; BASH
<Andreslara502> recorcholisss :p no sé :(
<recorcholisss> :'(
<cousteau> curiousx, bueno, pues mira en google o algo... es que aquí tampoco habrá muchos que conozcan knoppix así a fondo
<cousteau> recorcholisss, qué cliente de correo tienes?
<recorcholisss> cousteau: Enviarlo por Comandos..
<recorcholisss> echo "hola" | mail frasco@yahoo.es
<curiousx> claro si estuve viendo algo pero solo consegui modificarlo con compiz pero no le da una buena transparencia y no encontre mas nada ni en la wiki nada por eso preguntaba a lo mejor  habia alguien que lo usado o algo pero bue =)
<cousteau> recorcholisss, pero qué cliente de correo tienes, ya sea por línea de comandos o por GUI?
<curiousx> recorcholisss: solo queres enviar correos por terminal ?
<recorcholisss> curiousx: sí
<curiousx> mail creo que usa sendmail y tenes que tenerlo bien configurado o si no, no envia nada
<recorcholisss> cousteau: emm, el comando mail? No entiendo.. Pero tengo instalado Thunderbird
<recorcholisss> aa.. y cómo lo configuro?
<curiousx> pero si solo queres enviar correos por terminal instala ---> sudo apt-get install ssmtp
<Andreslara502> claro, tiene que tener el servicio instalado, sino no envia el mail
<curiousx> no se como configirarlo me quede a la mitad del camino no es muy facil
<cousteau> es decir, no se puede mandar un mail a una dirección sin más, tienes que decirle al menos a qué servidor de correo se tiene que conectar
<curiousx> pero con "ssmtp" es facil
<curiousx> no requiere configuracion adicional
<recorcholisss> ssmtp instalado, ahora qué?
<curiousx> ahora no lo tengo instalado pero es re facil mira hacele un ---> man ssmtp
<curiousx> solo te vas a dar cuenta
<curiousx> haber o esperame que googlee
 * mama21mama 0/
<curiousx> o sea para mientras lee el man pero si no podes vere como se usa
<recorcholisss> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<recorcholisss> ALguien que sepa inglés? xD
<curiousx> recorcholisss: usa google traslator bro
<Cibort> translate.google.com
<curiousx> pasa esa url que pusiste ahi a google traslator
<recorcholisss> aparte de eso...
<recorcholisss> por ejemplo, qué pongo en "AuthUser=mygmailusername" ?? mi correo no, mi nombre que puse al registrarme? y puedo usar yahoo,no?
<Andreslara502> recorcholisss podes enviar el mail a nombre del fbi, pero cuando le llegue a el destinatario va a pedir confirmación por que no lo envia del mismo servidor
<recorcholisss> Andreslara502: pfff, a ver, eso significa que si envío a gmail tengo que usar gmail o qué? qué lío:S
<curiousx> en auth user va tu cuenta o tu nombre de usuario
<recorcholisss> curiousx: mi email?
<curiousx> es decir la del servidor de correo que vas a usar
<cousteau> recorcholisss, si usas un cliente de SMTP (como supongo que será ssmtp) no necesitas nada de autenticar, simplemente configurarlo para que use tu cuenta de correo
<curiousx> si
<cousteau> hotmail y gmail soportan smtp
<recorcholisss> oooook, ty :)
<curiousx> en authpas tu contraseña
<curiousx> y en mailhub si usas google es ---> smtp.gmail.com:587
<recorcholisss> mm uso yahoo
<curiousx> perdon en Auth user solo va el nombre de tu usuario
<curiousx> no la cuenta
<curiousx> es decir sin @gmail
<curiousx> ah con yahoo no se como seria haber googleare =P
<cousteau> yo supongo que será igual... pero con poner en google "yahoo smtp" yo creo que se averiguará fácilmente
<recorcholisss> root=mi email       -     mailhub: server smtp       -  authuser= mi email otra vez?       -     authpass= contraseña del email     - usestarttls=yes (supongo que dice "activar")
<recorcholisss> smtp.mail.yahoo.com       or      smtp.mail.yahoo.es??
<recorcholisss> está todo correcto??
<curiousx> recorcholisss: me parece que tenes que especificar el puerto que usa yahoo para que tambien es 587
<recorcholisss> Puertos: Entrada
<recorcholisss> 110 ó 995
<recorcholisss> Salida
<recorcholisss> 25 - 465 - 587
<curiousx> smtp.yahoo.com:587 or smtp.mail.yahoo.com:587
<recorcholisss> y así configurado puedo enviar un correo a hotmailito?
<curiousx> pop3 es 110
<recorcholisss> em, no... Pero puedo poner dos servers smtp para enviarlo a yahoo si usa yahoo o a hotmail si usa hotmail?
<curiousx> tambien podes enviar desde yahoo un correo hacia una cuanta en hotmail no hay problemas
<recorcholisss> okok
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/SKx0Awqd
<recorcholisss> ??
<curiousx> no lo se nunca lo configure para yahoo prova mira el manual: man ssmtp... y fijate si te llegan los correos
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/WvfMjtKE
<recorcholisss> ssmtp correo@domain.com, y dónde el cuerpo del mensaje?:S
<curiousx> creo que se especifica con la bandera "-b"
<curiousx> no lo recuerdo
<curiousx> y creo que la subject con la bandera "-s"
<politrons> good evening, simple question,  have ubuntu installed in my laptor, an di have connected my laptor in a monitor, it is possible in the energy option specify that when you close the laptor screen the system dont hubernate or restart or suspend
<politrons> as in windows that you can specify do nothing
<curiousx> para indicar el correo la bandera "-t"
<curiousx> el destino
<politrons> Vale estoy en Ubuntu spain ok
<recorcholisss> ssmtp: recipients with -t option not supported
<politrons> alguno se ha enterado de lo que he puesto XDD
<recorcholisss> xDD
<[inakynet]> politrons, si, se puede
<cousteau> politrons, sí, está en Gestión de energía
<[inakynet]> politrons, es posible tener la laptop cerrada sin que se apague la pantalla
<cousteau> creo que es la opción "Al pulsar el botón de suspensión"
<[inakynet]> politrons, pero desde la gestión de energía no te va a dejar
<recorcholisss> curiousx: ahora he puesto -T pero nunca se acaba la operación..
<[inakynet]> no te da la opción de no hacer nada, hay que hacerlo desde el gconf-editor
<[inakynet]> Yo tuve el mismo problema con un laptop que tiene la pantalla averiada; le conecté un monitor y teclado externo, y claro... quería tenerlo cerrado
<politrons> inakynet, correcto desde ahi no se puede, desde donde entonces?
<[inakynet]> politrons, pulsa alt+f2 y ejecutas gconf-editor
<[inakynet]> a ver si me acuerdo donde era... :D
<curiousx> me parece que tenes que apretar <enter> ahora no me acuerdo si es mal indicio o buen indicio =P pero fijate si te llego el mail
<[inakynet]> un seg.
<politrons> ok y desde ahi? parece como el registro de windows XD
<politrons> sure
<[inakynet]> sip,
<[inakynet]> pero espera un seg, que no recuerdo donde se cambiaba
<politrons> ok trankilo  no hay prisa, y menos para meterle mano al registro del sistema XD
<[inakynet]> vale
<[inakynet]> ya lo encontré
<[inakynet]> politrons, abre el gconf-editor y navega hasta apps->gnome-power-manager->buttons
<politrons> iḿ there
<politrons> ahora_
<[inakynet]> donde pone lid-ac, cambias el valor que ponga por nothing
<recorcholisss> como puedo reabrir procesos detenidos?
<[inakynet]> (normalmente pone suspend)
<[inakynet]> de esa forma, cuando la laptop esté conectada a la corriente alterna y cierres la tapa, no hará nada
<curiousx> recorcholisss: mira aca ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542746/
<politrons> cambio lid_ac por nothing?
<[inakynet]> politrons, exacto.
<curiousx> recorcholisss: con "fg"
<Jakeukalane> fg y el número de tarea
<curiousx> en la terminal escribi --> fg
<politrons> "nothing" seguro? en ingles?
<[inakynet]> politrons, si.
<politrons> ok
<[inakynet]> politrons, pone "suspend" ¿verdad?
<[inakynet]> tiene que poner nothing
<laga83> holas
<laga83> como estan
<Jakeukalane> buenas
<recorcholisss> curiousx: ty, yo me piro, curioux, en dos horas estarás?
<[inakynet]> politrons, si quieres que no haga nada con baterias, cambia el valor de "lid_battery" también
<[inakynet]> lid_ac es para corriente alterna (cuando tienes el cargador conectado) y lid_battery es para cuando estás con batería
<[inakynet]> de esa forma, al cerrar la tapa, tu laptop no quedará en suspensión.
<politrons> no ahi si que prefiero que se apague, muchas gracias por la info
<curiousx> no lo se pero no es tan dificil bro investiga un poco es re facil mira el ultimo link que te di ahi te dice como enviar el correo si no llega es que el /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf esta mal
<[inakynet]> politrons, una vez lo cambies, cierras el gconf-editor y lo pruebas y listo.
<Jakeukalane> (eso también se puede hacer de forma gráfica..)
<[inakynet]> Jakeukalane, de forma gráfica no es posible, no te da la opción de no hacer nada
<[inakynet]> Solo te permite suspender, apagar.... pero no quedarse igual.
<Jakeukalane> oscurecer pantalla
<politrons> Otra cosa, no se si aqui alguien tendra una grafica nvidia 240 GTM en portatil he conseguido que me rule todo debuty, menos poner la resolucion a 1080p que bueno, no pasa nada esta a 1368, pero lo que no he conseguido es que el audio salga por la tele
<Jakeukalane> es como no hacer nada
<politrons> lo tengo conectado por HDMI
<[inakynet]> Jakeukalane, si oscureces la pantalla con un monitor externo, el monitor externo se oscurece tambien.
<politrons> y he cambiado la conf de salida de audio pero nada, en los test de altavoces silence
<Jakeukalane> ok, sorry no sabía todo el asunto :-D
<laga83> de qe tema estan hablando
<[inakynet]> politrons, eso del HDMI, ahí ya no tengo ni idea :D
<Jakeukalane> saben un canal de bash en español en irc?
<curiousx> #bash
<politrons> supongo
<curiousx> a perdon en español =P
<curiousx> no conosco =(
<politrons> #bash-es ??
<politrons> jejeje no lo se, que duda tienes?
<canario> hola, cómo puedo desintalar squid ? creo que está encendido y no se como pararlo
<Jakeukalane> en un script, para que ejecute una cosa si la salida del comando anterior es 0 o 1.... pero no sé hacerlo
<Jakeukalane> y otra si no
<[inakynet]> Jakeukalane, prueba a preguntar en el foro de elhacker
<politrons> pon la ejecuccion de ese comando dentro de un if y la respuesta se interpretara como un boolean
<[inakynet]> :D
<julian11> cual seria la diferencia de instalar ext3 en vez de ext4?
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> julian11, la rapidez
<julian11> mas rapido ext4?
<[inakynet]> ext4 es más rápido
<julian11> mmm
<Jakeukalane> ext4 es más rápido en la mayoría de cosas. por ejemplo yo lo noto al inicio
<politrons> canario, sudo ps aux | grep squid y mira el pidç
<Jakeukalane> tarda mucho menos
<cousteau> los fsck tardan bastante menos
<politrons> canario, una vez que tengas el numero kill -9 pid
<julian11> mm quiero instalar un backtrack y no le veo ext4.. mmm
<julian11> que raro.
<julian11> xD
<canario> hola, cómo puedo desintalar squid ? creo que está encendido y no se como pararlo ;( soy primerizo
<cousteau> Jakeukalane,   read valor; if [ 1 = "$valor" ]; then tal; cual; else esto; lo otro; fi
<curiousx> canario: --> <politrons> canario, sudo ps aux | grep squid y mira el pid
<curiousx> <politrons> canario, una vez que tengas el numero kill -9 pid
<politrons> canario, pero si solo tienes un proceso activo es el propio proceso de ps asique ya lo tienes parado
<politrons> de grep quiero decir
<Jakeukalane> politrons, se supone que sí, pero también puede ser que no lo haya encontrado porque no coincida el nombre...
<canario> me dio esto: root      2407  0.0  0.0   5176   748 pts/1    S+   17:31   0:00 grep --color=auto squid
<politrons> Hombre si sabe el nombre del paquete cuando lo instalo debe llamarse igual sin el numero de version
<politrons> no canario, eso es lo que te decia, ese proceso es la propia busqueda que has echo
<politrons> estas seguro que se llamaba asi el paquete que instalaste?
<canario> vale. si, es un sistema para hacer un cortafuegos, y creo que lo que hice fue instalar otros programas complementarios y por eso no me lo dejaba quitar, ya no aparece el error porque he desinstalado los otros. gracias ;)
<canario> otra pregunta ;) cómo puedo abrir gedit desde el menú como root ?
<politrons> sudo gedit?
<politrons> o te refieres desde la interfaz grafica?
<canario> si, pero que no se quede la ventana del terminal abierta. sí desde la ventana gráfica
<politrons> porque para eso necesitaras una aplicacion como ubuntu tweaks
<politrons> que te permite personalizar cosas
<fosco_> canario: gksu gedit & exit
<politrons> una de ellas es ser super user siempre en la interfaz
<politrons> quit dangerous
<politrons> quite
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, no lo conseguí, gracias de todas formas
<Jakeukalane> canario, hay unos scripts para nautilus
<Jakeukalane> que lo agregan al menu de scripts
<Jakeukalane> para abrir un archivo seleccionado con gedit en modo root
<canario> nautilus ?
<Jakeukalane> el navegador de archivos
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, qué intentas hacer exactamente?
<cousteau> (mejor seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<canario> bueno, voy a reiniciar el ubuntu ;) a ver si puedo instalar de nuevo el squid
<canario> hasta pronto--- espero.... gracias
<Lopulus> hola... he vuelto
<Lopulus> se acuerdan de mi problema
<armando> hola
<Lopulus> hola
<curiousx> hola
<armando> nose much de ingles
<Lopulus> no lonecesitas
<armando> nose mucho de ingles
<armando> ¿eres una persona?
<Lopulus> que si no?
<armando> si
<armando> si
<politrons> Una pregunta chorra
<armando> si lo necesito
<politrons> es una pijada, alguno sabe donde m,e puedo descargar wl wallpaper en hd tipico de Leopard?
<politrons> el morado
<Lopulus> fosco
<fosco_> google images lo tiene seguro
<politrons> lo encontre una vez y lo instale en el ordena de la oficina pero no he vuelto a encontrarlo
<dobladov> politrons, te refieres a este http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/212214
<Lopulus> fosco te acuerdas de mi?
<politrons> correcto
<politrons> como puedo ponerlo en Ubuntu
<politrons> ?
<Andreslara502> www.wallpapers-room.com creo que ahí está el wallpaper
<Lopulus> que es un call trace?
<fosco_> politrons: me estas diciendo q no sabes cambiar el wallpaper?
<dobladov> lo guardas, lo abre y haces botón derecho
<dobladov> te debe de poner algo de establecer como fondo
<armando> para que lo necesitas,lo que tiene son imagenes sino me equivoco
<Sinkai> alguien me puede aclarar una duda con scripts???
<fosco_> Lopulus: es un registro detallado de lo que está haciendo un programa, se usa para q el desarrollador sepa qué es lo que está fallando cuando un programa peta
<Lopulus> bueno, eso eslo que me sale a mi cuando quieroiniciar en ubuntu
<Sinkai> alguien sabe si se puede saber si una variable introducida en un script es un numero, una palabra u otra cosa???
<cousteau> Sinkai, en qué? bash?
<Sinkai> si
<armando> tienes wine
<cousteau> creo que con case se pueden hacer bastantes cosas... y si no, en bash se puede hacer coincidir una variable con una expresión regular
<Andreslara502> sinkai, sería analizando el código ascii de la primera letra de la variable
<armando> chao quit
<armando> uit
<armando> quit
<mrkcc> quie quieres hcer con bash
<Sinkai> lo que he conseguido de momento es saber si lo introducido es un numero o no
<Sinkai> utilizando esto: echo $1 | grep "^[0-9]*$"
<Sinkai> pero no me acaba de convencer XD
<mrkcc> yo creo que deberia de ver el manual de bash
<mrkcc> asi te puede sacar todas la dudas
<Lopulus> se queda tildado tambien
<cousteau> Sinkai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542755/
<Jakeukalane> una duda tonta pero no la encontré en el man (puede que sea miope lo sé)....  que significa -y  cuando está en sudo apt-get install -y loquesea?
<Sinkai> gracias cousteau
<Jakeukalane> ah, y cuando intentas instalar un archivo que yta ha sido instalado y te devuelve "marcado como instalación manual", eso es un problema???
<Sinkai> pero y si le introduzco numeros y letras todo junto?
<curiousx> asume que la respuesta sera "Yes" si apt o apt pregunta algo
<Lopulus> alguien me ayuda?
<Sinkai> que te pasa lopulus?
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, si un paquete estaba instalado automáticamente y lo instalas manualmente, se marca como "instalado manualmente"
<curiousx> era para vos Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> ah ok, gracias
<cousteau> así que cuando desinstalas el programa por el cual se instaló el paquete automáticamente, y después haces   sudo apt-get autoremove   para que se desinstalen las dependencias instaladas automáticamente, pues esa no se desinstala
<Jakeukalane> ahhh vaya
<Lopulus> no arranca ubuntu y se queda tildado en la pantalla lila que dce ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> y como se puede restaurar para que sea automático?
<cousteau> creo que con "markauto"
<cousteau> no, parece que eso es sólo para aptitude
<cousteau> lo de markauto
<curiousx> Lopulus: mantene "Ctrl + Alt + F2"... tambien con "F3" hasta "F8" algunos de esos te muestra en modo texto el inicio del sistema y fijate por algun problema
<cousteau> vale... no aparece en el manual pero creo que sí lo acepta:   sudo apt-get markauto paquete
<curiousx> para que lo pases aca haber si alguien puede ayudarte
<Sinkai> lopulus: ha sido de repente el ke no arranque o ha sido a causa de alguna actualizacion o algo?
<cousteau> curiousx, para eso es mejor usar dmesg
<curiousx> puede ser algun servicio que no quiere arrancar o algun problema de hardware tambien
<Lopulus> fue despues de unaactualizacion
<Sinkai> actualizacion de kernel?
<Lopulus> no de lasdelgestor
<Sinkai> -.-'
<Sinkai> cuantos kernels tienes instalados actualmente?
<canario> hola de nuevo...
<canario> estoy intentando instalar squid y me da error
<curiousx> seguro tiene mas de uno (kernel) Lopulus proba apretar <Esc> al inicio del sistema ni bien pases el bios para elegir empesar con un kernel anterior
<Lopulus> uno, los otros los elimine con un programa que no me acuerdo comosellama
<Sinkai> lo logico seria mantener como minimo 2 kernels por si uno de ellos falla...
<Lopulus> se puede recuperar dealgun modo eso?
<Lopulus> ahora arrrancolo mas bien
<Lopulus> con ubuntu tweaklo hice
<Sinkai> lopulus: ahora intento buscarte una solucion y te digo algo,ok?
<Lopulus> dale
<paquito> reciban un cordial saludos gente trabajadora y culta de ubuntu-es
<paquito> solo tengo una consulta.
<paquito> hay alguna manera de que los  botones maximizar minimizar cerrar se integren en la barra de gnome
<paquito> al estilo de unity?
<cousteau> paquito, sí porque antes de unity Ubuntu Netbook usaba gnome
<paquito> como lo integro a mi barra?
<cousteau> necesitas 1) Maximus Window, 2) el applet de la barra de tareas que no me acuerdo de cómo se llamaba
<cousteau> y luego añades el applet
<paquito> a ver voy a buscar
<CSBeast> olaaaaaaaa!
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<CSBeast> gracias
<cousteau> paquito, los paquetes son: "maximus" para maximizar todas las ventanas y quitarles el título, "window-picker-applet" para la integración en el panel, y "netbook-launcher" para el incómodo lanzador de aplicaciones tipo netbook
<arlaor> buenos dias. Cual es el canal para soporte de hardware de ubuntu?
<paquito> gracias cousteau
<erUSUL> arlaor: pregutna aqui
<arlaor> la vez pasada me mandaron a un canal de ubuntu para hardware
<arlaor> offtoic algo
<luis_> hola
<luis_> puedo hacer una pregunta?
<luis_> en windows tengo un error con el controlador halmacpi.dll, hay algun error similar en ubuntu?
<luis_> y si alguien sabe a q se debe?
<dabor> luis_, casi imposible que exista un error similar
<cagc4> buen dia, estoy utilizando Empathy 2.32.1 y tengo problemas con mi cuenta de msn, no se conecta, alguien sabe la solucion ?? (no quiero cambiar de cliente de mensajeria)
<luis_> y no sabes por que sucede eso en windows? por he leido en foros y todos dicen mil cosas
<luis_> distintas todas
<cagc4> alguien sabe la solucion?
<cousteau> cagc4, hace poco en MSN se cambiaron los protocolos y muchos programas dejaron de funcionar, no sé si también afecta a Empathy
<Lancro> si le afecto, por lo menos al mio, yo cambie a emesene y como la seda
<cagc4> <cousteau> si parece que  este cliente tiene problemas
<dabor> cagc4, la version Empathy 2.30.3 anda bien
<arlaor> ubuntu offtopic para soporte de hardware, alguien sabe la direccion del canal??
<dabor> arlaor, ya te dijeron que preguntes aca, no hay un canal especial para hardware
<hashashin> yo uso emphany  2.32.1 y va bien msn, cagc4 vete a ayuda, depurar, butterfly (msn) y mira si ves algun error al conectar
<cagc4> <hashashin> una cosa antes,, antes yo habia cambiado las lineas
<cagc4> CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "?fs=1&id=24000&kv=7&rn=93S9SWWw&tw=0&ver=2.1.6000.1")
<cagc4> (reemplácela con la siguiente línea)
<cagc4> CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI")
<cagc4> en el RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<cagc4> esta solucion me funcionaba antes, la volvi aplicar cuando instale 10.10
<recorcholisss> Hola. Estoy intentando usar la consola para enviarme un email a mí mismo. Pero no se envía, miren:   http://pastebin.com/PxQS4qvZ
<dabor> cagc4, nunca tuve que hacer eso y funciona bien
<cagc4> hashashin si me aparecen unos errores
<cagc4> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cagc4>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/papyon/client.py", line 404, in disconnected
<cagc4>     self._dispatch("on_client_error", ClientErrorType.NETWORK, reason)
<Lopulus> hola, se me desconecto, alguna novedad para mi?
<Lopulus> ????
<cagc4> este es el error que tengo con el empathy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/542788/
<Natecv> hola!
<martha> buenas, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 y quiero configurar mi red de equipos en casa
<Natecv> Alguien sabría algún/os programa/s con el que realizar Auto-descubrimiento y Auto-mapeo de red,para llevar a cabo labores de administración de red?
<martha> uno tiene ubuntu y los demas windows
<martha> como configuro o cambio el nombre de la red en ubuntu de workgroup por defecto al de mi red ya establecida?
<flypp> martha, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dabor> martha, en smb.conf donde dice workgroup lo modificas y reinicias el servidor samba
<recorcholisss> Hola. Estoy intentando usar la consola para enviar un email. http://pastebin.com/PxQS4qvZ      ayuda please ;(
<Nhasc> recorcholisss, :587?
<recorcholisss> Mhasc: el puerto?
<martha> modifique la palabra WORKGROUP por la de mi red y quedo "workgroup=mi red", y cerre cesion pero continua el pc con ubuntu en workgroup, que mas debo hacer?
<martha> esto lo hice en el smb.conf
<paquito> reiniciar samba
<paquito> o salir de la sesion
<dabor> martha, hay que reiniciar samba o reiniciar toda la pc, no uses nombres con espacios
<martha> como reinicio samba
<martha> dabor: ??
<martha> paquito: como reinicio samba?
<flypp> martha: sudo service smbd restart
<martha> smbd start/running, process 2082
<martha> muestra este mensaje pero no paso nada, sigue ahi
<flypp> martha, eso es que se ha reiniciado
<martha> flypp: pues el workgroup sigue ahi con el pc con ubuntu dentro y no en la red mia
<martha> otra pregunta, ahy alguna forma de comunicarme por mi red interna, estilo chat entre el pc con ubuntu y los pcs con windows?
<flypp> martha, samba anuncia los servicios por la red local, e igual se tarda un poco en que se propaguen los cambios
<martha> flypp: o sea que si reinicio el equipo, lo hara mas rapido?
<flypp> ehhh... sí, pero me parece algo exagerado. Si quieres reiniciar completamente los servicios de samba, también puedes probar
<flypp> sudo service smbd stop
<flypp> sudo service nmbd stop
<flypp> sudo service smbd start
<flypp> sudo service nmbd start
<flypp> así detienes y arrancas los dos servicios de samba con un intervalo de tiempo
<Natecv> sobre las herramientas para Auto-descubrimiento y Auto-mapeo que he comentado antes,he encontrado zenoss,y pandora,¿voy bien por ahí o voy desencaminado?
<Xago> hola amigos...tengo una situación que no entiendo porqué sucede...al intentar actualizar o instalar una aplicación, me aparece un mensaje que dice "Waiting for apt-get to exit"
<dabor> Natecv, wireshark, nmap, netstat
<martha> flypp: voy a reiniciar el equipo porque hice lo anterior que dijiste y nada
<Natecv> gracias dabor
<martha> no creo que samba sea tan lento flypp
<martha> ya regreso
<dabor> cuac
<Xago> lo extraño es que se queda ahí...sin hacer nada más
<dabor> reiniciar ...reiniciar :-)
<Xago> dabor, ese mensaje es para mí? :(
<flypp> Xago, tendrás otro gestor de paquetes (o actualizaciones) en funcionamiento?
<dabor> Xago, con aptiotude te da el mismo error?
<Xago> dabor, pera
<dabor> Xago, no, lo de reiniciar era otro comentario ja
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿QUé error tiene el siguiente código en PHP: http://pastebin.com/xK3FxMkU        ??
<Xago> dabor, me pregunta si soy el administrador :(
<Xago> de todas formas...reiniciando :P
<dabor> Xago, NOO
<Xago> old windows user :P
<Xago> dabor, ya lo hice amigo
<dabor> Xago, cuando vas a instalar paquetes necesitas usar sudo: sudo aptitude install paquetes
<dabor> Xago, no reinicies en vano
<Xago> si...eso lo hice
<Xago> ahora...sí está ejecutando update
<martha> flypp: reinicie el equipo y el  ubuntu pc ya entro a la red mia, pero el nombre de workgroup quedo en los nomnbres de redes como una red mas,como elimino esta entrada de las redes? y que me quede solo la red mia?
<flypp> martha, busca en etc dónde figura "WORKGROUP":
<flypp> grep -R "WORKGROUP" /etc 2> /dev/null | more
<Natecv> dabor,tengo una duda... ¿esas herramientas que dices,permiten mostrar  la configuración de topología de red?
<martha> te recuerdo que el cambio que hice fue o quedo asi "workgroup=red mia". Debí cambiar las dos palabras? o sea debe quedar red mia=red mia?
<AnoNGo> Buenas, alguien sabe como usar un proxy con xchat-gnome?
<dabor> martha, no
<flypp> no martha, está bien como lo tienes
<dabor> martha, workgroup=nombre-red
<Nhasc> AnoNGo, será un socks no ?
<martha> bueno, pero busque mas palabras workgroup y no hay en el smb.conf
<martha> flypp: ?
<flypp> martha, pon lo que puse antes
<flypp> grep -R "WORKGROUP" /etc 2> /dev/null | more
<AnoNGo> si bueno... Estoy algo verde en esos terminos
<flypp> eso busca en todo el directorio /etc archivos que contengan la cadena "WORKGROUP". Sospecho del network-manager, que es muy puñetero
<Nhasc> pues tienes q buscar un socks5 AnoNGo
<AnoNGo> vamos, para que no salga claramente tu IP con la informacion de tu proveedor de internet
<Nhasc> AnoNGo, tb tienes la opción de pedir un cloak
<martha> nmblookup
<martha> /etc/alternatives/net
<martha> /etc/alternatives/testparm  /etc/alternatives/smbstatus
<AnoNGo> ummm no se lo que es, asi que voy a buscar un poco y si tengo dudas te vuelvo a preguntar, Muchas gracias Nhasc
<martha> en estos sitios dice que aparece ese nombre, los debo cambiar en todos?
<martha> flypp:
<Nhasc> AnoNGo, si vas a #freenode puedes pedir una máscara (cloak)
<AnoNGo> pero eso solo serviría en los canales de aqui no?
<Nhasc> sips solo en freenode AnoNGo
 * help_me regreso en un momento, voy a comer algo y regreso con el problemita del WIFI
<dabor> AnoNGo, hay proxys anonimos
 * help_me Comiendo algo...
<dabor> Andreslara502, google: proxys anonimos
<dabor> AnoNGo, ...
<Natecv> Anongo, en  google pon proxy list
<AnoNGo> si, mas o menos ya tengo alguna lista
<Natecv> te vendra alguna pagina con un listado de proxys
<AnoNGo> lo que estoy buscando es como pasarle el parametro del proxy al xchat
<Natecv> dividido por categorias
<Natecv> dependiendo del pais
<Natecv> tiempo etc
<AnoNGo> por que el de gnome, no tiene en opciones esa parte, por eso lo he preguntado tambien
<Nhasc> preferencias /red
<martha> debo cambiar la palabra workgroup de los archivos nmblookup net testparm y smbstatus  flypp
<xmen> hola
<dabor> AnoNGo, en gnome configuracion del proxy de la red
<Nhasc> creo q solo lo quiere para el x-chat
<AnoNGo> pero si lo hiciese asi, todas las conexiones de mi ordenador irian por alli, y eso no me interesa tanto
<AnoNGo> exacto Nhasc
<xmen> tengo un problema con las ñ y acentos en mi memoria usb
<Nhasc> ^^
<AnoNGo> entonces estoy pensando, o instalo el xchat sin ser el paquete para gnome, que creo que si que trae esa opcion, pero no lo se
<dabor> martha, no
<Nhasc> AnoNGo, a mi me salen en preferencias; red
<xmen> pero quiero una solucion alternativa fstab por ya lo hice pero quiero algo mas gneral
<dabor> AnoNGo, gnome-network-properties
<martha> existe alguna aplicacion que me permita comunicarme al estilo chat, en mi red interna entre un pc con ubuntu y otros con windows???
<mimecar> martha: el protocolo jabber permite eso
<AnoNGo> ok, y alli le meto en el socks y solo el puerto 6667?
<martha> dabor: entonces como puedo hacer desaparecer workgroup del listado de redes?
<martha> mimecar: y hay un instalador para windows y para ubuntu?
<mimecar> tienes clientes para los dos sistemas
<Natecv> Anongo,  configuración/preferencias/red/configuracion de red
<dabor> martha, si aparece es porque existe, que contiene workgroup?
<dabor> AnoNGo, estamos hablando de cosas diferentes, lo que te indico es para configurar un proxy
<carlosubuntu> alguien sabe como cambiar el tema del gdm?
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: directamente no puedes
<mimecar> está deshabilitado
<carlosubuntu> y entonces?
<mimecar> o modificas los archivos que usa el sistema para gdm o sigues como ahora
<carlosubuntu> :O
<mimecar> los temas que hay en gnomelook no te funcionarán
<AnoNGo> a ver, me encuentro en lo de configuaracion de red
<carlosubuntu> vaya chasco pues
<mimecar> cosas de gnome, en kde no pasa lo mismo
<AnoNGo> supongo que debo colocar la ip del servidor proxy(sock) donde pone sock, y en el puerto ,el que me pone del server no?
<Nhasc> sips AnoNGo
<AnoNGo> con esto, toda mi conexion iria por ese proxy?
<mimecar> irán todas las conexiones
<flypp> recorcholisss, sigues con eso? con lo del php?
<Nhasc> hay una pestaña para fitar
<AnoNGo> si (anfitriones ignorados)
<sapiens__> tengo un problema grave con firefox
<Nhasc> AnoNGo, usar un servidor para : (sic)
<sapiens__> acabo de instalar las actualizaciones y he reiniciado
<Nhasc> pon solo irc
<sapiens__> pero no puedo ni usar la barra de menu ni el click derecho
<Nhasc> si es lo q quieres ^^
<mimecar> sapiens__: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<mvisions> necesito ayuda en ubuntu
<mvisions> necesito compilar un archivo
<mvisions> en deb
<recorcholisss> flypp: lol, xD, ahora con sendmail que no funciona >.<
<sapiens__> ubuntu 10.10
<mvisions> ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> mvisions: ya compila tu código en formato binario?
<mimecar> sapiens__: abre el navegador de archivos, control +h
<mvisions> veras es que me viene en tgz
<mimecar> y renombre la carpeta .mozilla
<mimecar> mvisions: lo tendrás que compilar primero
<mvisions> es el flip 3.2.1
<mvisions> el tema es que no se
<mimecar> sapiens__: renombra con firefox cerrado, después inicia firefox y mira si funciona
<mvisions> me baje algo a traves del terminal pero ya me lio por la parte de la configuracion
<sapiens__> y elimine la carpeta mozilla?
<mimecar> mvisions: descomprime el archivo y tendrás las instrucciones dentro
<mimecar> sapiens__: RENOMBRA
<mvisions> sep eso lo he hecho
<incognia> Buenas tardes
<mvisions> pero el archivo de configuracion me habla de unas direcciones de carpeta
<sapiens__> ya ya
<mvisions> y me exige parchear algunos archivos
<mvisions> ect
<sapiens__> era predecible
<mvisions> y ahi es donde me lio
<mimecar> mvisions: que programa es flip?
<mvisions> sep el de atmel
<mvisions> flip 3.2.1
<mvisions> si quieres te doy el link
<mimecar> ponlo
<mvisions> ok dame un segundo
<mimecar> sapiens__: con la configuración nueva te funciona?
<recorcholisss> Hola. Me ayudan con un código muy simple en PHP, por favor? xD http://pastebin.com/pNzPVLDy
<mvisions> http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/tools_card.asp?tool_id=3886
<mvisions> mimecar ese es
<mimecar> recorcholisss: has preguntado en el canal de php?
<sapiens__> si, si
<AnoNGo> enseguida vuelvo
<mimecar> mvisions: el instalador es de java
<mvisions> pos no se
<recorcholisss> mimecar: sep
<mvisions> ahi tienes el archivo que yo me bajado
<mimecar> no vas a poder compilarlo
<mvisions> no me jodas
<mvisions> porke
<mvisions> lonecesito sin falta
<mimecar> porque ya está compilado
<mvisions> he de programar con el programa
<mimecar> solo necesitas tener java
<mvisions> ah java
<mvisions> seguro?
<mvisions> esta en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<mimecar> leete la misma página que has puesto
<mvisions> como debo hacer
<mvisions> si es ke no me entero
<mvisions> el ingles a medias
<mvisions> porfa ayudame
<mimecar> debes tener java ya instalado en el sistema
<mvisions> sep
<mvisions> supongo que es el mismo que baje el de ice tea
<mvisions> algo asi
<mvisions> ese que me vale pa los chats u debe ser otro?
<mimecar> si abres el README tendrás las instrucciones
<mimecar> que es ice tea?
<mvisions> lo he abierto pero es que no me entero
<mvisions> si es ice tea
<mvisions> el que tengo pa los java
<mimecar> ese java no me parece el oficial
<mvisions> mi duda es que debo hacer cargarlo desde el java me exige el 1.5
<canario> buenas noches
<mvisions> y mi pregunta es eso esta en repositorios de ubuntu?
<mvisions> y si me creara algun conflicto
<mimecar> java si
<mvisions> con el que tengo puesto
<mimecar> entonces no usas la versión de java de ubuntu?
<mvisions> veras el que el firefox me ha instalado como plugin es el que te digo el ice tea
<canario> acabo de instalar el 10.10, lo he actualizado y configurado. ¿ Cómo puedo hacer una copia del sistema por si algo sale mal ?
<mimecar> prueba a seguir las instrucciones del README, si no lo acepta ya se quejará
<mvisions> ok
<mvisions> bueno al menos ya se que es que funciona a traves del java
<mvisions> es ke lo compile  a deb
<mimecar> mvisions: no puedes compilarlo a deb
<mvisions> yya te digo me iba fatal me instalaba yno se encontraba por ningun lao me estaba volvviendo loco
<mvisions> okis
<mvisions> bueno voy a intentarlo con java ya te cuento luego
<mvisions> vuelvo ahora
<mvisions> ta hora
<canario> ;) y yo aprovecho ...
<canario> acabo de instalar el 10.10, lo he actualizado y configurado. ¿ Cómo puedo hacer una copia del sistema por si algo sale mal ?
<mimecar> canario: puedes hacer una imagen del disco duro
<mimecar> tienes un disco duro externo a mano?
<canario> si, pero no es del mismo tamaño
<mimecar> es  más grande?
<canario> si
<canario> pero tendría que hacerlo todo con ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes usar el live cd 'clonezilla'
<canario> y eso dónde está ?
<mimecar> no puedes clonar y usar el sistema al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> http://clonezilla.org/
<canario> voy a ver ;)
<martha> como funciona jabber en redes internas??
<martha> entre ubuntu y windows??
<mimecar> martha: puedes tener una cuenta creada
<mimecar> y que luego los usuarios entren en una sala
<mimecar> si quieres que no salga la comunicación de la red interna, puedes montar un servidor de jabber
<mimecar> si quieres que no salga la comunicación de la red interna, puedes montar un servidor de jabber
<martha> o sea, como lo hago?
<recorcholisss> Hola. Me ayudan con un código muy simple en PHP, por favor? http://pastebin.com/B2y4yeYs     :(
<mimecar> recorcholisss: has preguntado en el canal de php?
<mimecar> martha: la comunicación no tiene que salir de la red interna verdad?
<martha> mimecar: exacto
<recorcholisss> miemcar: siiii
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que montar un servidor de jabber
<recorcholisss> :(
<mimecar> cuando esté montado, es independiente del sistema operativo de los clientes
<martha> tampoco tener conexion a internet para comunicarnos, o es necesario?
<martha> mimecar:
<mimecar> si montas el servidor en tu red, no necesitas internet
<flypp> recorcholisss, comenta todas las líneas, y luego las vas descomentando una a una
<martha> ok, que debo descargar? mimecar
<mimecar> recorcholisss: ninguno de ese canal sabe la respuesta?
<flypp> así encontrarás el error
<recorcholisss> no responden
<mimecar> martha: tendrás que ver como se monta un servidor jabber,
<mimecar> pero lo más rápido será montarlo en una máquina con ubuntu
<recorcholisss> flyyp: pero es lo mismo, sóloq ue intento ahorrar espacio en el code
<mimecar> recorcholisss: si la pregunta no es de ubuntu, usa el canal de offtopic
<martha> puedo usar pidgin o emphaty? sin internet?
<recorcholisss> php on ubuntu :D xdd, ok, ubuntu-es-offtopic ??
<mimecar> si montas el servidor si
<martha> para comunicarme con jabber claro esta mimecar
<mimecar> !ot | recorcholisss
<kubot> recorcholisss: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> martha: como el servidor estará en tu red interna, no necesitas internet
<martha> mimecar: tengo una duda, jabber es como un pidgin o un emphaty o un messenger? o es una extension para los anteriores?
<mvisions> mimecar tengo dudas con respecto a que programa de java instalar pues el unico que me viene con 1.5 lleva un seudonimo de libjeronimo
<mvisions> es ese?
<mvisions> jabber creo que lo que soporta es varios sistemas de redes sociales
<Jakeukalane> jabber es un protocolo
<Jakeukalane> creo
<Jakeukalane> buenas, como podría borrar varios archivos consecutivos?
<Jakeukalane> por terminal
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> conecutivos ?
<Genelyk> algo asi
<Genelyk> archivo 1 archivo 2  archivo 3 etc etc ¿
<mama21mama> *consecutivos
<canario> ya hice el cd de clonezilla, voy a probar ;) gracias
<flypp> recorcholisss, te sigue sin funcionar el php o no?
<recorcholisss> el de ahora no, pero quiero añadirle al de ahora un salto de línea y no puedo
<flypp> recorcholisss, el del log de visitas.txt a mí me funciona. Te falta un ")"
<recorcholisss> flypp: no lo encuentro
<recorcholisss> pero mira éste pls
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/B2y4yeYs
<recorcholisss> En los dos casos me da error..
<flypp> recorcholisss, éste es uno. El otro te lo miro ahora http://pastebin.com/pwNXDnPw
<flypp> pero esto qué es? deberes? xD
<martha> muchas gracias
<martha> a todos
<recorcholisss> flypp: ty :) xDD jaja nu :$
<dannyLopez> si buena
<dannyLopez> quiero crear un lanzador en la dockbarx que sirva para ver las aplicaciones, lugares y sistema, pero no se como hacerlo
<Jakeukalane> buenas, como podría borrar un grupo de varios archivos que se llaman archivo1 archivo2 etc, por terminal??
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: usando bucles en bash
<sebikul> Jakeukalane, "rm archivo*"
<sebikul> ten cuidado que eso eliminara todos los archivos cuyos nombres comiencen en "archivo"
<c0d3k> Un pregunta, hay un tipo que me ataca con botnet, existe alguna forma efectiva en LINUX de parar en seco un ataque de esos?
<MichaelSOG> rm -rf <-- este comando hace más rápida tu computadora
<MichaelSOG> lol
<mimecar> c0d3k: solo puedes poner el cortaguefos
<recorcholisss> c0d3k: emm, un firewall?
<mimecar> MichaelSOG: no pongas esos comandos
<mimecar> cortafuegos
<MichaelSOG> ok xD
<Jakeukalane> pongo el ejemplo: quiero borrar desde el archivo 44 al 77 y he intentado rm imagen{44-74}.jpg
<Jakeukalane> pero obviamente está mal
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: mira como se hacen los bucles con bash y borra los archivos
<flypp> MichaelSOG, de todas formas, lo habías puesto mal xD
<Jakeukalane> Michael, rm -rf / ya no tiene efecto, en ubuntu
<mimecar> NO PONGAIS ESOS COMANDOS
<sebikul> mejor ni probar
<Jakeukalane> ok
<voyager1> ya no tienen efectos?
<MichaelSOG> flypp: a perdon, pensé que así era jaja
<adrian15> Jakeukalane: Quizás tengas que escapar las llaves
<MichaelSOG> Jakeukalane: solo era una broma , no te alteres
<MichaelSOG> mimecar: ya no lo pondré
<Jakeukalane> adrian15, escapar?
<c0d3k> mimecar mis disculpas, pero soy nuevo. Es 100% efectivo el cortafuegos?
<Jakeukalane> así? /{.../}
<adrian15> Jakeukalane: Sí, escapar, no estoy seguro de que sea correcto o no pero si lo fuera tendrías que probar: rm imagen\{44-74\{.jpg
<Jakeukalane> casi :-D
<Jakeukalane> gracias, pruebo a ver
<mimecar> c0d3k: con eso paras los ataques, pero si te atacan muchos equipos te pueden ralentizar la conexión
<adrian15> Jakeukalane: La última llave del revés :)
<recorcholisss> c0d3k: investiga sobre "IPtables" si quieres uno de los mejores firewalls >.<
<mimecar> reinicia el router y que te den otra IP
<dzup2> Jakeukalane: for (( i = 44;i<77;i++ )); do rm $i.jpg; done
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: ten un backup de los archivos antes de borrar
<Jakeukalane> ok
<sebikul> dzup2, te falto el nombre del archivo en el comando ese
<dzup2> sebikul: bueno es un ejemplo, estoy seguro que lo adapta.
<mimecar> c0d3k: cuando cambies de IP poco podrán hacer
<adrian15> Jakeukalane: Siempre puedes poner echo rm en lugar de rm para ver si te convence el resultado de los comandos que se van a ejecutar
<c0d3k> mimecar el problema que tengo 1 ip
<mimecar> estática?
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias a todos... al final lo haré uno a uno
<dzup2> Jakeukalane: siguiendo la sugerencia  de adrian: for (( i = 44;i<=77;i++ )); do echo rm $i.jpg; done
<dzup2> para ver que le borra, si lo convence quite el echo
<Jakeukalane> ok
<dannyLopez> que comando pongo en la consola para q me salga el perrito?
<sebikul> yo sugiero mejor el modo interactivo, pero con el echo es lo mismo
<aguitel> pon dogy
<adrian15> dannyLopez: El perro? Como no sea lo de la vaca? No sé si el comando se llamaba moo. aguitel: Vamos a investigar que es eso del dogy.
<aguitel> no averigues mucho ,es comida para perros
<dzup2> Jakeukalane:  for (( i = 44;i<=77;i++ )); do rm -i $i.jpg; done    <--con ese flag en rm le pregunta si esta seguro.
<dannyLopez> xD (?)
<sebikul> aún faltaria el nombre del archivo, solo tomalo como un ejemplo
<dannyLopez> dzup: si es el de la vaca esq ando algo ciego por la falta de gafas xD
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<dzup2> cual vaca?
<adrian15> aguitel: Un programa que te gestiona cuando le tienes que dar de comer al perro ?! dannyLopez: Me puedes explicar que es eso del dogy... porque en Google me salen ya sabeis doggy style y como que no
<Jakeukalane> dogtail?
<dannyLopez> adrian15: no si la vaquita auella
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Ah, gracias, ya me quedo más tranquilo
<dannyLopez> lamento el cambio de nombres esq ando muy cegaton
<dannyLopez> adrian15: como es el comando entonces?
<adrian15> dannyLopez: No es si es esto lo que quieres: aptitude -vvvvvv moo
<paquito> han probado robotcode?
<paquito> esta en java pero es divertido.
<adrian15> dannyLopez: A ver he encontrado un paquete: cowsay
<Jakeukalane> ahá, el problema estaba
<Jakeukalane> en el >
<Jakeukalane> perdón
<Jakeukalane> <
<Jakeukalane> tiene que ser <=
<dzup2> apt-cache search cow
<Jakeukalane> porqué sino lo entiende mal bash
<Jakeukalane> gracias dzup2
<aguitel> alguien usa grub-customizer ?
<dannyLopez> zgrep “The.*Release” /usr/share/doc/dpkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<adrian15> aguitel: No. Pero si averiguas si sirve para grub2 me interesaría saberlo.
<aguitel> adrian15, justamente es para eso
<adrian15> aguitel: Y para grub1 ?
<aguitel> yo lo uso hace semanas y quiero averiguar opiniones
<aguitel> adrian15, para grub-legacy no hace falta en realidad
<adrian15> aguitel: Crees que el grub-costumizer podría encajar en un cd de rescate? Quiero decir,... cambia el fondo del grub2 y ya está o hace algo más como añadir o quitar entradas del grub ?
<aguitel> adrian15, es mas la segunda parte de tu frase
<aguitel> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/danielrichter2007-grub-customizer/
<adrian15> aguitel: Pues entonces podría encajar en Rescatux aunque no me gustan los programas no automáticos. Le echo un vistazo.
<mimecar> aguitel: ese enlace es del 2007?
<aguitel> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<mimecar> ojo que ubuntu usa grub2
<aguitel> mimecar, el programa es reciente
<aguitel> exacto y funciona con grub2
<mimecar> hay que estar muy seguro antes de usar programas que modifican grub
<aguitel> mimecar, yo lo uso hace semanas sin problemas
<mimecar> mientras tenga un live cd a mano...
<aguitel> tiene la utilidad de ocultar el menu del grub en el inicio del booteo y por ej cambiar el orden de preferencia del os a iniciar
<adrian15> aguitel: Me he leido el man y tiene buena pinta
<aguitel> digamos que es mas completo que startupmanager
<adrian15> aguitel: Hummm, c++ y basado en gtk
<aguitel> se puede usar desde karmic en adelante
<adrian15> aguitel: Estoy viendo en el codigo fuente que tiene como un asistente de configuración cuando se ejecuta desde un live cd, me lo puedes confirmar ?
<aguitel> adrian15, no esta instalado por defecto en el live cd ,lo tendrias que instalar manualmente
<adrian15> aguitel: No, ya, te pregunto si tú lo has instalado manualmente en algún lve cd y te ha salido algún asistente para configurarlo
<aguitel> adrian15, lo he instalado en mi equipo de trabajo
<canario> con el live de ubuntu 10.10 hay alguna utilidad para resize la partición del disco duro sin que se estropee ?
<mimecar> canario: gparted
<adrian15> aguitel: Puedes ejecutarlo por consola con --help y decirme si acepta algún tipo de opción? Eso sí me interesaría.
<mimecar> pero SIEMPRE tienes que tener un backup de los datos antes de hacer eso
<aguitel> adrian15, las opciones estan en la gui
<canario> si, claro ;)
<adrian15> mimecar: Aún se sigue recomendando hacer defragmentación desde windows y luego un scandisk o ahora ya no hace falta?
<canario> eres mi ídolo mimecar ;) te lo sabes todo...
<adrian15> aguitel: Pues entonces no hacemos nada.
<mimecar> adrian15: al redimensionar?
<xuzas> hola a todos! tengo una pequeña pregunta... que necesitan file roller y xarchiver para descomprimir formato .rar?
<esmirlin> hola, he intentado bajar un archivo con el comando axel, el caso es que he matado el proceso pero ahora el archivo sin terminar de descargar aparece como archivo de root en mi carpeta personal, aunque lo borre en sudo nautilus vuelve a aparecer... alguna idea¿?
<mimecar> xuzas: instalar unrar
<adrian15> mimecar: Sí, al redimensionar. En los tiempos de 8.10 se recomendaba defragmentar desde windows y luego ejecutar un par de veces el scandisk y  luego ya se podía redimensionar desde el gparted. Por eso pregunto.
<mimecar> adrian15: lo único obligatorio es un backup de todos los datos
<adrian15> mimecar: No, ya, eso por descontado.
<mimecar> esmirlin: como lanzas acel
<mimecar> axel
<esmirlin> sudo axel y el enlace de descarga (igual que wget... es un acelerador de descarga)
<mimecar> esmirlin: para que usas sudo ?
<esmirlin> para darle permisos no¿?
<mimecar> nunca se usa sudo para cosas que no son administración
<mimecar> permisos para..?
<esmirlin> no sé :S
<esmirlin> puedo eliminar ese archivo de alguna manera?
<adrian15> aguitel: Ahora que comentabas del startupmanager, soporta ya grub2 ?
<mimecar> igual que lo hacias
<esmirlin> pero es que vuelve a aparecer :S
<aguitel> adrian15, si ,pero tiene pocas opciones
<mimecar> si no lo lanzas con sudo no lo hará
<adrian15> aguitel: Ok, gracias, tendré presente el grub-customize
<adrian15> aguitel: r
<aguitel> ok
<xuzas> gracias mimecar! me ha funcionado. lo estuve mirando antes, pero no quise instalarlo porque pense que era un programa entero :|
<esmirlin> mimecar, a ver hago sudo rm ts3hs.rar.st
<mimecar> si el dueño del archivo es root si
<esmirlin> y veo en la gui de nautilus que se elimina, pero al segundo vuelve a aparecer
<mimecar> si el proceso está muerto no puede aparecer
<mimecar> si aparece...
<esmirlin> entonces?
<mimecar> reinicia
<adrian15> mimecar: Qué rapido te ha hecho caso
<hashashin> obediencia ciega como debe ser
<estres> hi there
<estres> digo ... hola a todos
<estres> alguien usa software de virtualizacion para ejecutar Windows 7 en su Linux?
<estres>  alguno me podría sugerir el mejor software para que me fucione windows siete con las funciones de Aero dentro de linux?
 * Lancro se despide
<martha> estoy tratando de instalar empathy 2.91 pero no me lo permite al faltar un archivo glib-gettext.m4 que puedo hacer?
<martha> este es el mensaje que sale http://pastebin.com/SCZmA0KT
<pedro3005> martha, "sudo apt-get gettext" talvez
<pedro3005> ops
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install gettext
<martha> pedro3005: se supone ue este archivo esta dentro de glib-gettext 2.2.0 y ya instale este para que me tome el archivo de empathy que descargue,pero a la hora de tratar de instalarlo bota este mensaje y buscando dentro del archivo glib2.2.0 que descargue encuwentro el archivo que pide,pero debe configurarse o no se que diandres es que me dice
<martha> alguien a instalado empathy?
<pedro3005> martha, está a compilar empathy? puede usar el repositorio
<martha> cual repositorio¿?
<pedro3005> "sudo apt-get install empathy"
<martha> alguien a instalado empathy?
<Jakeukalane> martha, yo
<Jakeukalane> pero espera a que esto reinicie
<martha> Jakeukalane: y aja?
<Jakeukalane> espera que llea
<nfqs> se supone que empathy viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.04 y posteriores
<Jakeukalane> uuh, tengo una versión muy anterior a la tuya
<Jakeukalane> que versión tienes?
<Jakeukalane> karmic? lucid?
<martha> Jakeukalane: la 2.30.3
<martha> ubuntu 10.04
<Jakeukalane> ahh, quieres actualizar a una más nueva
<Jakeukalane> supongo que tendrás que desinstalar la versión anterior (ya lo has hecho no?)
<martha> Jakeukalane: porque la version que tengo nome deja conectar cuentas hotmail y por esto quiero actualizarlo
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> haz un sudo apt-get --purge remove empathy antes de instalar la nueva versión
<Nicko_94> necesito ayuda con redes, alguien sabe?
<martha> Jakeukalane: lo que hice fue: descargar empathy 2.91 luego me pidio glib-gettext 2.2 y lo baje y lo compile, pero aqui me salio el error http://pastebin.com/SCZmA0KT y entonces ya no me permite continuar con la instalacion de empathy y ya
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, hace tua pergunta y quien sabe puede responder
<jesuselifelet> hola como estan todos
<Nicko_94> trato de hacer un puente entre mi modem 3g y una red ad hoc que quiero montar para darle internet a dos laptops y un itouch, pero hasta ahora todo ha fallado
<Jakeukalane> ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.2/glib-2.2.0.tar.gz
<Jakeukalane> ah, perdón
<Jakeukalane> ya lo bajaste? ese?
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, necessita de un router, no?
<jesuselifelet> programa que se le parezca al cool edid pro2 en español
<martha> Jakeukalane: sip
<Jakeukalane> tienes instalado libglib2.0-dev, glib-gettext. ?
<Nicko_94> pedro3005: segun he visto basta con el adaptador wifi de mi laptop, no siendo necesario un router
<darknet> jesuselifelet-->  para que sirve el programa ese?
<Jakeukalane> martha, pero no hay ni un sólo paquete deb o rpm??
<martha> nop
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, el adaptador no hace broadcast
<jesuselifelet> el programa es un programa de audio
<Jakeukalane> según estoy leyendo, puede ser que esos dos paquetes que te he dicho lo solucionen, pero también puede ser que haya que configurar banderas en la terminal...
<Jakeukalane> tienes instalado esos dos paquetes?
<Nicko_94> pedro3005: no es exactamente eso, en realidad solo es un puente de red que ademas proporciona conexion compartida a internet
<darknet> jesuselifelet-->  puede ser mas especifico, para que sirve para editar audio para mezclar par hacer musica?
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, entonces, no lo sé como haría eso sin un router
<Nicko_94> pedro3005: estuve leyendo sobre un programa llamado firestarter, que se supone que servia para lo que queria hacer, pero me da error siempre
<Jakeukalane> martha?
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, cual?
<darknet> Nicko_94-->  que yo sepa firestarter es un cortafuegos
<Nicko_94> pedro3005:firestarter (aunque habia otro para terminal llamado bridge-utils que ni empezar a configurar pude)
<Nicko_94> darknet:lo es, por eso mismo permite conexion compartida de internet
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, si, firestarter permite eso, pero necessita de algo que hace la transmissión del wifi.. un adaptador no hace eso
<pedro3005> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jesuselifelet> darknet, es un editor de audio
<Nicko_94> pedro3005:pero en windows xp era posible mediante un simple puenteo de red, debiera serlo tambien en ubuntu...
<darknet> jesuselifelet-->  audacity puede que te sirva
<darknet> jesuselifelet-->  tienes programas para audio en el contro de software de ubuntu
<darknet> en el centro de software de ubuntu
<pedro3005> Nicko_94, entonces engano-me, debe ser posible
<pedro3005> pero no lo sé
<jesuselifelet> darknet, voy a ver
<pipo65> alguien sabe que comando poner para q una resolucion quede fija
<pipo65> ya que cuando cierro session y habro de nuevo vuelve a la anterior
<jesuselifelet> darknet, voy a instalarlo para probar
<darknet> pipo65 en sistema---preferencias---pantalla puedes cambiar la resolucion
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-05
<manrique_> register
<sonny> alguien puede orientarme a entrar un un pc de la red en la q me conecto?
<mrbean> no eso es ilegal.
<cousteau> entrar cómo?
<cousteau> puedes ponerle openssh-server y conectarte por ssh
<sonny> mrbean se q es ilegal
<sonny> miara cpusteau, consegui el pssw de su coneccion
<mrbean> entonces no lo hagas
<sonny> asi q es la q estoy usando ahorita
<sonny> entro a su modem y veo todas las pcs conectadas
<sonny> puedo ver los ip q les han sido asigbnados
<sonny> pero lo q me interesa ahora es aprender a ver sus archivos, alguna sugerencia?
<cousteau> llámale y pregúntaselos
<sonny> so funny¿¿¿
<cousteau> has pensado que esa persona podría mirar los logs públicos de este canal, ver que has preguntado eso, ver tu IP, y saber que has sido tú?
<manrique_> hola, ¿cómo puedo registrarme?
<sonny> tmb eh pensado q si no tiene el cuidado de cambair a wap en lugar de wep y proteger su conexion, tal vez no sabe ni q existe este canal no crees?
<cousteau> manrique_, /msg NickServ help register
<GridCube> !registrar | manrique_
<kubot> manrique_: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<mrbean> talvez es un honeypot.
<sonny> q es un honeypot?
<cousteau> sonny, de todas formas, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, no para ayudar a hackear ordenadores
<manrique_> no tengo contraseña, ese es el problema
<sonny> algun canal donde si se vean esos temas? por favor
<mrbean> en #debian
<GridCube> !coc
<kubot> El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<GridCube> manrique_, tenes que hacer una
<cousteau> manrique_, pues le dices a nickserv tu correo y una contraseña
<cousteau> ejemplo:   /msg NickServ register 123456 manrique@gmail.com
<cousteau> y entonces tu contraseña será 123456 (luego la puedes cambiar si no te ha gustado)
<sead> Hola a todos
<manrique_> What happens if in a chat like xchat you copy and paste the verifying data in the chat rather than here, in the command line? could anyone steal my data?
<manrique_> hola, tengo una consulta que hacerles.
<manrique_> resulta que antes usaba una interfaz gráfica distinta a esta. ¿alguien me puede decir cómo se accede a ella?
<manrique_> es una especie de chat, pero con otra interfaz gráfica, y en otra ventana
<manrique_> hola?
<gazz> hola
<gazz> para formatear un pendrive a fondo???
<gazz> está como protegido
<gazz> *comando
<luchus> dd  if=/dev/zero of=<dispositivo>
<luchus> gazz , sudo dd  if=/dev/zero of=<dispositivo>
<gazz> grax
<gazz> podria ser así: :~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/deb/sdj
<etemenanki> nas
<luchus> gazz, tal vez sea algun  /dev/sg?    fijate con dmesg  si te tira alguna pista
<mrbean> creo que ubuntu lo muestra si le das a propiedades
<mrbean> deberia ser /dev/sda creo ahora no estoy en ubuntu
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> bueno se medio solucionó
<gazz> de las 3 na + una me deja copiar algun archivo en ella
<gazz> están blindadas!
<gazz> jejejejje
<mrbean> tendran algun seguro fisico?
<gazz> no se
<mrbean> revísalaas por afuera a ver.
<gazz> no
<gazz> no tienen nada
<gazz> es un pendrive q venia como publicidad
<gazz> y es nada
<gazz> no tiene nada
<gazz> es el chip como cubierto con una piel
<gazz> pero ni botones ni nada
<mrbean> gazz prueba esto http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/04/26/formatear-un-pendrive-o-memoria-usb/
<bentexui> hola
<bentexui> alguien sabe alguna solución al wifi lento en 11.10?
<itxshell_> contratar una mejor y mayor velocidad de conexion a internet bentexui
<bentexui> ejejje
<bentexui> no es eso
<bentexui> el caso es que algunas ocaciones va muy lento
<itxshell_> conexion
<bentexui>  encontre una solución con un comando
<itxshell_> posicion de el pc
<bentexui> no es eso
<itxshell_> fisicamente lo unico que puedes hacer es cambiar el dispositivo de conexion ina
<itxshell_> brica
<itxshell_> lo otro es coprar una antena amplicadora
<itxshell_> y contratando mayor velocidad
<bentexui> pues no se que decrite
<itxshell_> jajaja que los demas se desconecten
<bentexui> porque con windows iba como la seda
<itxshell_> y solo tu usas la conexion
<itxshell_> entonces quedate con el sistema que mas te funcione
<bentexui> por ahora ve ma bien con este
<bentexui> lo estoy probando
<bentexui> lo de la iwfi lo solucione con un comando
<bentexui> pero es común en la ultima versión de ubuntu/kubuntu
<anon> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<anon> !usuario
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'usuario'.
<anon> !nick
<kubot> Tu nick sirve para que la gente te reconozca en IRC. Por favor, no cambies tu nick muy a menudo (usa /nick nuevo_nick), o creará confusión. Quiza deberías tambien !registrar tu nick con freenode.
<rmolina> test
<rmolina> hay alguien por ahi?
<Bruno_4816> hola amigos
<Bruno_4816> necesito hacer un backup para reinstalar todo de nuevo pero quiero que mi ubuntu 11.10 quede exactamente igual cuando reinstale...solo tengo / instalado ya que uso otra particion para mis datos, el tema es que quiero mas particiones para probar otras distros y voy a formatear todo el disco para partirlo en 3 o 4
<BoF> rmolina, anon?
<rmolina> xD
<rmolina> lo siento es que quise decir anonimo
<BoF> ok
<rmolina> por que no confio mucho en el IRC
<rmolina> soy algo nuevo usando IRC
<rmolina> y no se como funciona
<rmolina> almenos en ubuntu
<rmolina> ahora si
<rmolina> :)
<CloudStrife> Bruno_4816, quieres hacer un backup de todos los programas que has instalado?
<Bruno_4816> exacto, tengo una particion de 30 gb donde esta todo el sistema (solo /) para poder crear otra particion luego y volcarla ahi, se puede?
<Bruno_4816> como con ghost en windows
<BoF> dd if=/ of=TUDESTINO
<Bruno_4816> He leido que Ghost soporta ext2 y ext3 pero, soporta ext4?
<BoF> dd if=/ of=TUDESTINO
<CloudStrife> dd if=/ of=carpetadestino
<CloudStrife> aunque si tienes los programas en la cache de apt
<CloudStrife> puedes probar con aptoncd
<itxshell_> ya que mencionan aptoncd, hice un respaldo de los repositorios con dicho programa
<itxshell_> pero no logro reinstalarlos al entrar a la parte de aptoncd restaurar no me lee el cd
<itxshell_> intente reinstalar  los paquetes desde synaptic pero tampoco pude
<itxshell_> hay otra manera de hacerlo?
<kan_> hay alguien vivo aqui?
<fzeta> Buen día
<vg> hola
<tuk> hi
<vg> ola
<vg> alguien ?
<vg> hii
<kutsuu> hola
<vg> que tal kutsuu
<kutsuu> con sentimientos algo encontrados...
<kutsuu> acabo de despertar y no se si seguir durmiendo ^^
<kutsuu> y tu que tal? :)
<vg> aqui enrreando con ubuntu
<vg> me paso una cosa raruna
<vg> al encenderlo los botones de brillo no funcionaban
<kutsuu> pero tu llevas asi como 3 dias verdad?
<vg> tardaba en subir el nivel de brillo unos 10 segundos
<vg> si
<kutsuu> al instalarlo te iba y luego no
<vg> soy nuevo en esto
<vg> si
<vg> no me funcionaban
<vg> me fui y lo deje en suspension
<vg> al usarlo de nuevo
<vg> ya funcionaban correctamente
<vg> que cosa mas rara
<kutsuu> es nuevo?
<vg> si
<vg> es un hp 630
<kutsuu> no se derramo nada encima?
<vg> lo compre recion
<vg> no no
<kutsuu> cuando sales de una suspension
<vg> si esque ya funciona correctamente
<vg> si
<vg> cuando salgo de la suspension , funciona ok
<vg> pero al encenderlo le doy justo y no funcionan bien
<kutsuu> yo si le veo sentido
<kutsuu> es bastante comun ademas
<vg> si ya vi en algunos post
<vg> porke es?
<kutsuu> a ver..
<kutsuu> yo no puedo decirte porque es asi... sin tener acceso fisico
<vg> pero mas o menos sabe sporque puede ser?
<kutsuu> pero puedo teorizar un poco...
<kutsuu> claro
<kutsuu> cuando tu instalaste ubuntu
<kutsuu> la carga de demonios y demas cheats en el inicio
<kutsuu> estaban al minimo por no decir que eran casi inexistentes
<kutsuu> el control de brillo funcionaba
<kutsuu> luego reiniciaste
<vg> si
<kutsuu> posiblemente te fuese hasta que empezara a cargar...
<kutsuu> esto es...
<kutsuu> en el post de bios
<kutsuu> y posiblemente hasta la carga de runlevels
<kutsuu> luego ya no te iba
<vg> pero no debo preocuparme no?
<kutsuu> no
<kutsuu> continuo...
<vg> luego funciona siempre
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> luego pasaste el portatil...
<kutsuu> es un portatil verdaD?
<kutsuu> vg
<kutsuu> que me aburro xD
<vg> si si
<vg> un hp
<kutsuu> bueno al salir de una suspension...
<kutsuu> algunos valores se restauran
<vg> aha
<kutsuu> y otros simplemente se resetean
<kutsuu> entu caso...
<kutsuu> debes tener un "demonio" chocando con algo y bloqueandote el control del hardware
<vg> y eso como se soluciona?
<kutsuu> pues eliminando del arranque el demonio que te colisione
<kutsuu> supongo que sera algo relacionado con acpi
<kutsuu> o laptop-mode
<vg> ni idea
<vg> XD
<kutsuu> para probar si mi teoria es cierta
<kutsuu> trata de arrancar sin la carga de runlevels
<kutsuu> o en runlevel 1
<kutsuu> mmmmmmmm
<kutsuu> modo recuperacion?!?!
<kutsuu> modo single creo que se llama en ubuntu ^^
<vg> single mode
<kutsuu> eso es
<vg> eso es en el multiboot?
<vg> seleccionandolo?
<kutsuu> eso es en el arranque
<kutsuu> en el grub
<kutsuu> tras la bios
<vg> cuando tienes que elegir entre windows y ubuntu ( en mi caso no?)
<kutsuu> puede que lo llamen asi,  multiboot
<kutsuu> si, eso es ^^
<kutsuu> prueba y si se soluciona...
<vg> le doy al modo recovery?
<kutsuu> luego te explico
<kutsuu> eso es
<vg> ese es?
<vg> el  mod recovery?
<kutsuu> pero no toquetees mas de la cuenta
<kutsuu> si
<kutsuu> ese es
<vg> ke tengo ke hacer?
<kutsuu> pero no toquetees demasiado
<kutsuu> deja que arranque sin mas
<vg> le ejecuto nada mas?
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> y cuando te aperezca el dialogo para elegir, prueba y en cualquier caso, reinicia
<kutsuu> funcione o no, reinicia :)
<vg> ke dialogo?
<kutsuu> y nos cuentas =D
<vg> ke te dice si kieres reiniciar?
<kutsuu> probaste antes ese modo? ya lo veras, te da a elegir entre varias opciones
<kutsuu> en una ventana en modo texto :)
<vg> aha
<vg> pues yo escojo reiniciar y yasta no?
<kutsuu> eso es
<kutsuu> para no liarla ;)
<vg> no le doy a nada mas
<kutsuu> luego me cuentas y pasamos a solucionarte el problema si mi teoria es correcta :)
<vg> ok voy a probar man , ahora te cuento
<vg> ^
<vg> ^^
<kutsuu> ^^
<vg> kutsuu
<vg> esto se ve raro ahora
<kutsuu> raro?
<vg> y el problema no se soluciono parece
<kutsuu> define raro
<vg> pues se ven mas grandes los iconos
<kutsuu> ...
<vg> como con menos resolucion
<kutsuu> tu estas en este momento en modo "recovery"?
<vg> si
<kutsuu> vale, el modo recovery carga modo grafico
<kutsuu> entonces no sirve
<vg> me dijo que si queria seguir con arranque normal
<vg> reinicio?
<kutsuu> espera a ver...
<kutsuu> estas conectado desde otro ordenador verdad?
<vg> estoy en el mismo
<vg> en mi portatil
<kutsuu> entonces, arrancaste en modo rescovery
<vg> si
<kutsuu> te sale una sesion grafica
<kutsuu> desde la que conectas al chat
<kutsuu> verdad?
<vg> si
<vg> me sale como ubuntu normal
<kutsuu> ok
<kutsuu> ya veo
<vg> pero con menos resolucion parece
<kutsuu> pero con menor resolucion...
<vg> y los botones de brillo no tiran
<kutsuu> que bien, cada vez se parece mas a un windows xD
<kutsuu> ya
<vg> jaja
<kutsuu> en fin
<vg> linux es mejor
<vg> XD
<kutsuu> me voy a reservar el comentario que iba a ser muy duro
<kutsuu> ...
<vg> jaja
<kutsuu> vale, pillate un papel y un boli
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> reinicia y cuando te de a elegir entre los distintos sistemas operativos
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> ponte encima de ubuntu pero sin pulsar intro
<kutsuu> en lugar de intro pulsa E
<vg> se inixiara solo
<kutsuu> la tecla E
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> no si lo mueves
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> si mueves la seleccion se desactivara el contador
<vg> ok
<vg> muevo y pulso e
<kutsuu> total, te apareceran 3 o 4 lineas que definen la configuracion de arranque para esa opcion
<kutsuu> si, eso es
<kutsuu> y te aperecen las 3 o 4 lineas
<vg> si
<kutsuu> debes posicionarte sobre la que pone ...
<kutsuu> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.VERSION_QUE_SEA-generic root=UUID=138bcfe7-fb81-4568-a28a-1e37d921cf7c ro
<kutsuu> y ahora no recuerdo si tendras que volver a pulsar E para editarla...
<kutsuu> o podras escribir directamente...
<kutsuu> total te vas al final de esa linea
<kutsuu> y tras el "ro" escribe:
<kutsuu> init=/bin/bash
<kutsuu> es decir:
<kutsuu> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.VERSION_QUE_SEA-generic root=UUID=138bcfe7-fb81-4568-a28a-1e37d921cf7c ro init=/bin/bash
<kutsuu> entendiste?
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> cuando inicie
<vg> le hago una foto mejor a lo ke me pusiste y lo llevo a cabo
<kutsuu> dependera del initrd ...
<kutsuu> que te de un fallo o te habra una sesion shell con bas
<vg> ok voy a probar
<kutsuu> ESPERA
<kutsuu> con bash
<kutsuu> bueno, pase lo que pase... falle o no
<kutsuu> prueba lo del brillo
<kutsuu> y para reiniciar: pulsa el boton del encendido del portatil hasta que se reinicie
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> ese "ro" que ves antes de lo que añadimos evita que se corrompa absolutamente nada ;)
<kutsuu> y ya inicias normal y nos cuentas ;)
<vg> ok
<kutsuu> volvera? o el portatil explotara... xD
<vg> kutsuu
<vg> ya lo hice
<vg> puse eso
<vg> le di a f10
<kutsuu> el brillo
<kutsuu> F10 es para el brillo no?
<vg> no
<vg> en el modo ese
<kutsuu> pulsando la Fn
<kutsuu> no?
<vg> le di a f10
<kutsuu> para que le das a F10?!?!!
<vg> pero luego apague con el vboton de encendido
<vg> e reiniciado
<vg> y justo arrancar
<vg> funciona el brillo
<vg> con los botones
<kutsuu> pero a ver...
<kutsuu> tu para que le das F10?
<vg> en f10 ponia iniciar
<vg> no se
<kutsuu> mola
<vg> no me ponia nada de reiniciar
<kutsuu> pues si improvisas no cuentes conmigo xD
<vg> pero lo reinicie justo
<kutsuu> ya, te dije que le dieras al boton
<kutsuu> no que pulsaras otra cosa
<vg> vale vale
<vg> sorry
<vg> pero pense
<kutsuu> "en cualquiera caso" pulsa el boton encendido
<kutsuu> no veras
<kutsuu> es que si te hecho un cable...
<kutsuu> dandote ideas no es para que te cargues nada
<vg> vale vale
<vg> prefect
<kutsuu> para eso tu solo y yo me lavo las manos :)
<kutsuu> vamos que cuando arrancaste como te dije
<kutsuu> en lugar de mirar el brillo si iba o no
<kutsuu> pulsaste F10...
<kutsuu> verdad?
<vg> lo pulse en el modo
<vg> despues de escribir
<vg> que ponia iniciar
<vg> n sabia si era para otra cosa o para iniciar ubuntu como tal
<kutsuu> creo que no puedo ayudarte
<kutsuu> asi no, veras, es por tu bien :)
<kutsuu> no sea que termines reinstalando...
<gazz> hola alguien me puede guiar en el montaje de una particion con gparted?
<gazz> gracias
<vg> kutsuu: no te cabrees tio
<kutsuu> vg, vamos a ver xD
<pipo65> buenos dias
<kutsuu> vg, como voy a cabrearme yo porque te cargues tu sistema operativo
<vg> no es por lo de f10
<kutsuu> vg, lo que no quiero es ser participe hombre :)
<vg> no te preocupes tio
<vg> si me lo cargo
<vg> reinstalo y yasta
<vg> aun estoy probando con linux
<vg> noy un gran noob
<kutsuu> vg, ya pero si dedico tiempo a explicarte las cosas y luego haces lo que quieras...
<vg> y se me hace dificil
<vg> no no
<vg> lo llevo a cabo
<vg> y lo hice
<kutsuu> vg, sigo sin cabrearme pero me siento algo estupido y eso ya no me hace tanta gracia xD
<vg> solo ke le di a f10 porke no sabia si se guardaria el comando que escribi
<vg> ponia f10 > iniciar
<vg> pensando ke asi se guardarian los cambios
<vg> nada mas
<kutsuu> vg, tu no te preocupes que por algo asi yo no me cabreo ;)
<vg> ok ok
<vg> pero no te rayes
<vg> ke esto para mi es aun aprendizaje
<vg> veo que sabes bastante del tema
<vg> cuanto llevas usando linux?
<kutsuu> vg, en serio, que me da igual, yo solo le doy importancia a mi tiempo :)
<kutsuu> vg, puede que demasiados años ya xD
<vg> eso veo
<vg> pero as leido guias de aprendizaje o algo para saber usarlo asi y aver aprendido los comandos?
<vg> o solo por usarlo normal se aprende?
<vg> me gustaria saber manejarlo como windows
<vg> ya que para mi esto es mejor
<vg> mas robusto ke w
<pipo65> y cual es la diferencia vg
<kutsuu> vg, antes al menos era un enfoque totalmente opuesto a M$
<pipo65> digo por lo que dijistes mas arriba
<vg> el tema de los comandos
<vg> ke parece ke no pero se usan para casi todo
<pipo65> vg: para copiar y pegar en windows que usabas
<kutsuu> a M$ no, al de Microsoft, antes tampoco se le daba tanta importancia xD
<kutsuu> vg, deberian usarse para todo, no soy muy partidario de la interfaz grafica
<pipo65> kutsuu: pero el quiere estar del lado oscuro
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> cuando digo oscuro es tan oscuro como una tty
<kutsuu> pipo65, ponle en color que quieras a tu framebuffer :P
<vg> a mi tambien me interesa manejar bien la consola
<pipo65> no se ven feo
<pipo65> solo le cambie las fuentes
<vg> pero tambien usar la interfaz grafica ke a mi parecer es mas elegante que la de windows
<pipo65> vg tienes una psp :p
<kutsuu> supera eso si, el mode 0x318 si no quieres quedarte ciego de la depresion ochentera xD
<vg> una psp?
<pipo65> es una consola de video juegos
<vg> ssi ke la tengo
<pipo65> yo soy malo en esa
<kutsuu> vg supongo que porque usas gnome y esta a su vez esta basada en las interfaces de Apple
<vg> como que eres malo en esa
<pipo65> y soy malo
<pipo65> jugando al winileven
<vg> ahora estoy usando el unity reste
<vg> que no esta mal
<pipo65> yo uso el openbox
<vg> pero si es verdad que me gusta mas el aspecto de linux mint
<kutsuu> vg, yo tengo una opinion ... dura... sobre unity pero estando en este canal... tampoco es plan
<kutsuu> no soy de ir a casa de nadie a insultar :)
<vg> dilo
<vg> no pasa nada
<vg> ya sobran criticas en la web
<vg> XD
<kutsuu> vg, bueno, no suelo ir en manada tampoco ;)
<vg> se ve que esta perdiendo adeptos ubuntu por lo que veo
<kutsuu> vg, eso se lee si
<vg> dime que opinas de unity
<vg> esa critica tuya XD
<pipo65> unity no esta malo pero se olvidaron poner algo para crear lanzadores
<kutsuu> vg, y que buscan un rediseñador en su bolsa de trabajo...
<vg> efectivamente
<vg> me estoy volviendo loco para crearlos
<kutsuu> vg, respondiendo un poco a todo lo que me has preguntado
<kutsuu> en la antiguedad me dedicaba al diseño de sistemas operativos a medida
<pipo65> kutsuu: es el creador de w311
<pipo65> jajaj
<kutsuu> vg, hay muchas cosas que pueden mejorarse
<vg> claro
<kutsuu> vg, aunque personalmente pienso que el mundo de las interfaces necesita un cambio algo mas profundo...
<vg> puede ser
<vg> pero a mi como va me gusta bastante
<vg> sobre todo linux mint
<kutsuu> vg, eso es, "puede ser" :)
<vg> lo tenia instalado antes
<vg> y se me jodio el grub
<vg> porque reinstalandolo se me apago el pc de repente
<vg> e instale ubuntu
<kutsuu> vg, yo estoy viendo desde el slackware 0.8 distribuciones de moda cada 3 años...
<vg> lo veo muy rapido pero el entorno linux mint me gusta mas
<kutsuu> vg, y linux mint la veo como eso, la "distro de moda"
<vg> slackware?
<pipo65> y yo que uso debian
<vg> me recomiendan alguna en especial?
<pipo65> vg pruebalas todas
<vg> por probar mas distros
<pipo65> y despues usa la que mas te guste o te sea comoda
<pipo65> por paquetes entornos etc
<kutsuu> vg, si quieres aprender de verdad... comienza por un LFS :)
<vg> lfs?
<Colo_ar> si queres tener lo ultimo arch, y aprendizaje garantizado
<kutsuu> vg, Linux From Scratch
<vg> pueden resumirme de que va?
<kutsuu> vg, tiene website y mucha documentacion, es de las mas didacticas
<vg> aver
<pipo65> es como un rastri de paquetes
<pipo65> jajajaj
<kutsuu> vg, es como un curso de distribuciones :)
<vg> aver que va
<vg> vea
<kutsuu> vg, tambien aprendes a compilar que si quieres quedarte en este mundo mas alla de cambiarle los temas a tu escritorio...
<kutsuu> te hara falta :)
<pipo65> o programar el python
<vg> y todo eso esta en el lfs?
<pipo65> en*
<kutsuu> vg, si, eso es, es una guia para hacer tu propia distribucion desde cero, paso a paso y muy bien documentado
<pipo65> enceñan a compilar el kernel
<pipo65> el tener un kernel echo a medida
<pipo65> es lo mejor q le puede pasar a una persona
<kutsuu> por cierto vg, de donde eres?
<vg> de badajoz
<vg> de un pueblo a 60 km
<kutsuu> vg, yo soy de Sevilla ^^
<vg> jeje
<vg> estamos cerquilla
<vg> yo estoy a 4 minutos de zafra
<kutsuu> ^^
<vg> que supongo que la conoceras
<vg> Los Santos de Maimona
<kutsuu> te lo decia por si tienes puente... los LFS son distros para el puente xD
<vg> voy a intentarlo
<vg> lo que no se por donde empezar
<kutsuu> vg, entra el puente... empiezas... termina el puente y eres otro :$
<kutsuu> xDDDD
<kutsuu> teniendo ubuntu con su gnome-terminal
<kutsuu> tienes de sobra
<kutsuu> ;)
<kutsuu> es ademas muy entretenido
<vg> me gustaria aprender mas
<kutsuu> vg, pues ya sabes empieza por ahi ;)
<vg> dime un poco por donde empezar
<vg> me tengo que bajar algo?
<kutsuu> vg, te lo dice todo en la guia
<kutsuu> vg, paso a paso
<vg> hay algun apagina oficial?
<kutsuu> vg, no tienes ni que escribir, solo copiar y pegar en la consola si lo deseas aunque yo no te lo recomiendo...
<kutsuu> vg, claro, la de la distribucion
<kutsuu> vg, -.-#
<vg> aver si la encuentro
<vg> mejor escribirlo a mano no?
<kutsuu> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kutsuu> me terminara baneando de aqui por tu culpa, ya veras xD
<vg> no no
<vg> yasta
<vg> la guia esta en español¿?
<kutsuu> vg, entra y documentate tio
<vg> me registro no?
<kutsuu> vg, o pagame y prepara pelas, que cobro cara la hora xD
<vg> cuanto cobras
<kutsuu> vg, era broma hombre xD
<vg> a mi me da igual siempre que me enseñen bien
<vg> XD
<kutsuu> vg, todos empezamos asi, con muchas dudas
<vg> entiendo
<pipo65> kutsuu: que buen negocio tienes
<kutsuu> vg, ya te he orientado, ahora debes aprender tu solo
<pipo65> das clases
<pipo65> ??
<vg> clases de Linux...que potente tio
<pipo65> vg sigue al maestro
<kutsuu> pipo65, tu de donde sales? xD
<vg> lo hago lo hago
<pipo65> kutsuu: me dijeron que te esperan en offtopic
<kutsuu> pipo65, tienes razon, mejor seguir esta conversacion por privado ;)
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> estoy usando xubuntu en mi portatil y no me funcionan algunas teclas
<alexove> alguien que me de una luz
<gazz> tienes bien la configuracion del teclado??
<alexove> lo tengo instalado menos de una semana y recien me estoy habituando
<alexove> lo que no funciona son las teclas especiales para saltar de cancion que traen las portatiles
<gazz> me ayudan a crear una particion??
<alexove> usa gparted
<gazz> si si
<gazz> lo estoy usando pero no se como se utiliza si q poner
<gazz> tengo en un disco d 150 gb una parte con windous y otra con linux
<dylan66> si es una particion del disco que estas usando debe ser desde un live cd
<gazz> quiero crear una nueva d linux
<gazz> quiero instalar una distro d linux
<dylan66> no puede ser en una particion que este montada
<gazz> puppy
<gazz> quiero ver como funciona
<alexove> date un paseo por youtube
<alexove> deben haber algunos videos donde te muestren como se usa
<gazz> tengo: /dev/sda1 windous
<alexove> aunque es sencillisio
<gazz> si si estoy viendo pero no encuentro ninguno con la misma solucion q busco
<gazz> todos empiezan con el disco limpio
<gazz> /dev/sda2 extended > /dev/sda6 ext4 > /dev/sda5
<gazz> linux swap
<gazz> esa es la segunda particion
<gazz> em expliqué bien???
<alexove> creo que no :D
<alexove> deberias enviar una captura o algo más ilustrativo para entender bien tu problema
<gazz> ok
<gazz> grax
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> buenos dias  a todos!
<Decepticon> alguien sabe el canla de xubuntu en español=???????? o podrian ayudarme con algo de xubuntu
<Decepticon> quiero activar los efectos 3D en xubuntu
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme? resulta q desde q actualice a 11.10 el sistema se congela contsantemente, el congelamiento es despues de unos minutos del primer encendido, luego reinicio y entonces si funciona normalmente, alguien podria ayudarme?
<Decepticon> ummm
<Decepticon> elmurci:  cuando instalabas no te dio algun error =?
<elmurci> actualice de 11.04 a 11.10 y no me dio error si mas no recuerdo
<Decepticon> elmurci:  mira! yo tuve un problema pero con el compiz, lo q puedo recomendarte
<Decepticon> elmurci: te gusta mucho ubuntu o podrias cambiar de sistema operativo
<elmurci> bueno, si me gusta ubuntu, pero q otra alternativa podria haber?
<Focusyn> estoy usando 11.10 ocelot y siempre me pide que desbloquee el anillo... como hago para que no lo pida mas?
<Focusyn> justo al iniciar
<Decepticon> elmurci:  yo estoy buscando otro ejemplo, xubuntu q es lo mas parecido, me han dicho y  he visto buenas recomendaciones
<Decepticon> elmurci: otra cosa, ubuntu 11.10 esta dando muchos porblemas con el famoso unity
<Decepticon> elmurci: en lo personal adoraba ubuntu 10.04
<Decepticon> elmurci: pero ahora ubuntu 11.10 esta raro y no me gusta mucho
<Decepticon> elmurci:  mejoraron las graficas pero empeoraron el sistema interno
<Colo_ar> el 10.04 es el mejor, despues solocambiar de distro creo
<Decepticon> Colo_ar:  cool! el mejor ubuntu 10.04
<Colo_ar> Decepticon: siii
<elmurci> Decepticon: yo tambien lo he notado y he leido algo sobre los problemas q trae unity, y tienes razon cuando use 10.04 me iba de maravillas
<Colo_ar> hasta hace pocos meses lo tuve en la eee701
<Decepticon> elmurci:  mira, yo estoy testeando xubuntu, es parecido a ubuntu 10.04 y lo mejor dice q trae compiz
<elmurci> Decepticon, creo q seguire tu consejo y me cambiare a xubuntu, el cual ya alguna vez probe
<Decepticon> si lo configuro t aviso
<Colo_ar> en la de escritorio aun lo conservo
<elmurci> Decepticon. ok
<Decepticon> elmurci:  xubuntu 11.10 bajALO Y INSTALALO EN UNA PC VIRTUAL
<Focusyn> nadie para el desbloqueo?
<Decepticon> USA  VIRTUAL BOX
<Colo_ar> xubuntu que version es?
<kutsuu> elmurci, ubuntu-studio usa gnome y el escritorio sin unity :)
<elmurci> Decepticon : ok lo hare
<Decepticon> elmurci:  no t vayas
<Decepticon> hare algo
<Decepticon> demoro 2 minutos
<Decepticon> regreso
<elmurci> ok
<Decepticon> regrese
<Decepticon> elmurci:  mira, Yo probare ahora mismo xubuntu y te aviso de mis avances
<kutsuu> Focusyn, es un "bug" bastante documentado :)
<Decepticon> elmurci:  el problema con ubuntu es q ahora hay 2 bandos, 1 el q le gusta unity y 2 el q odia unity
<Decepticon> es como gnome vs unity
<Decepticon> yo  adoro gnome,
<Decepticon> elmurci: ya estas descargando xubuntu =?
<elmurci> Decepticon : si asi es, a mi me gusta gnome tambien
<elmurci> si lo estoy haciendo
<kutsuu> elmurci, descarga entonces gnome-studio que xubuntu viene con xfce
<kutsuu> elmurci, ubuntu-studio perdon ^^
<elmurci> kutsuu, podrias explicarme la diferencia por favor
<kutsuu> elmurci, lo acabo de hacer :)
<Decepticon> elmurci:  es como gnome para ubuntu y xfce para xubuntu
<elmurci> a ok
<kutsuu> elmurci, uno lleva gnome y otro xfce
<elmurci> entiendo
<Decepticon> elmurci:  es como nissan frontier y toyota hilux
<Decepticon> jajajajaja
<kutsuu> elmurci, solo que ubuntu-studio pasa de unity :)
<kutsuu> y todos esos cheats graficos absurdos
<Decepticon> kutsuu: tu experiencia con ubuntu=?
<kutsuu> Decepticon, ??
<Decepticon> kutsuu:  si usas ubuntu=?
<kutsuu> Decepticon, si, algo :)
<Decepticon> kutsuu:  como t ha ido con ubuntu 11.10=?
<kutsuu> kutsuu, yo no he actualizado, tengo un PC no un movil grande :)
<Decepticon> kutsuu:  ubuntu usas=?
<Decepticon> kutsuu: que tipo, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 cual
<kutsuu> kutsuu, tengo una mezcla de versiones y distribuciones ubuntu al mismo tiempo en este momento
<Decepticon> kutsuu:  entonces puedes usar ubuntu 11.10 con compiz !
<kutsuu> kutsuu, yo no uso compiz :)
<kutsuu> no me gusta lo que hace con CUDA
<Focusyn> sabeis como quitar el icono de areas de trabajo del lanzador en 11.10?
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe cuál es el comando para crear un panel como si fuera una barra de menu?
<kuaxi> hola
<kuaxi> alguien me lee?
<guampa> kuaxi: no
<kuaxi> ok
<kuaxi> usan linux?
<guampa> kuaxi: este es el canal de soporte de Ubuntu linux, la mayoria de la gente aca usa algun linux, mayormente Ubuntu
<kuaxi> no me gusta gnome shell, ni unity, es dificil adaptarse a linux mint?
<guampa> tendrias que probarlo y ver
<kuaxi> me he quedado en ubuntu 10.04
<guampa> yo en 10.10
<one> hola, he reinstalado GRUB porque no se porque carajo se habia roto y ahora no me aparece weindows en las opciones de arranque, solo linux, como puedo solucionarlo?
<guampa> !lenguaje one
<kubot> one: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<kuaxi> kubot eres tonto >o<
<kutsuu> ¿profesional?
<guampa> one, que version de ubuntu usas?
<kuaxi> !kubot hola
<kubot> kuaxi: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kuaxi> !kubot baila
<one> uso la 10.10 con todas las actualizaciones al dia
<one> guampa
<guampa> ok
<guampa> one, sabes cual es la particion y disco donde tenes el windows?
<one> creo que si un seg
<kuaxi> adios !kubot
<one> no, ersw fdisk -l?
<guampa> kuaxi: ya dejalo
<guampa> one: si
<kuaxi> sii mejor que lo ignore
<one> /dev/sda1
<one> creo te hago copy/paste que sale algo raro
<guampa> pasalo por pastebin, no lo pegues en el canal
<one> guampa,   Ubuntu 10.10 64b   te dejo el paste:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760630/
<one> realmente no me aclaro si esta en sda1 o sda2
<guampa> tambien puede ser sda5
<guampa> que unidades veias en windows y que capacidad tenian?
<kuaxi> no puedes saber que tipo de particion es? ext4 o ntfs?
<one> mmm, bueno te lo digo porque puedo verlas desde ubuntu
<one> windows 52GB  //   particion de datos (no win) 60 GB
<one> y aparte tres particiones para ubuntu /, swap y home
<guampa> one, si las podes ver entonces es facil, fijate cual es la que tiene "Archivos de programa", "Documents and settings" etc
<one> la de 52GB
<one> guampa sda5 segun el gestor de discos de ubuntu
<guampa> ok
<guampa> igual primero proba a ver si el grub te lo puede detectar solo: sudo bash -c "apt-get install grub-pc ; update-grub"
<one> guampa,   salio esto:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760645/
<one> creo que no lo detectó
<guampa> no, parece que no
<guampa> fijate esto: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<one> se puede poner manualmente?
<guampa> si
<guampa> verifica nomas si no esta
<one> como
<guampa> grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guampa> te va a tirar la lista de entradas en el menu actual de grub
<one> solo sale ubuntu y el memtest
<guampa> oka
<guampa> sudo cat>/etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<guampa> y tipea estas lineas exactas
<guampa> menuentry "Windows" {
<guampa> set root=(hd0,5)
<guampa> chainloader +1
<guampa> }
<one> Permiso denegado
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> escribi primero "sudo -i"
<guampa> y despues dale solo "cat>/etc/grub.d/11_Windows"
<guampa> y ahi metes el resto hasta la llave de cierre }
<guampa> una vez que escribiste todo hasta la llave, le das enter y apretas ctrl+d
<one> creo que ya esta
<one> como puedo verificarlo?
<guampa> cat /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<one> si
<one> ya esta
<guampa> tienen que aparecer las cuatro lineas
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora: update-grub
<one> update grub
<one> aqui no, perdon
<guampa> con guion
<one> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760654/
<guampa> no lo agregó, corre esto y luego de nuevo update-grub:
<guampa> chmod +x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<one> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/760659/
<one> algo falla no? lo digo por lo de not found y syntax error
<guampa> sip
<iqpi> jai
<guampa> ahora vemos de arreglarlo, pero fijate si esto te funciona, hay otra herramienta que te puede detectar automaticamente el win
<guampa> primero desactiva momentaneamente esta entrada de win: chmod -x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<one> ya esta
<guampa> tipea "os-prober"
<one> no hizo nada, salto una linea nueva
<guampa> ok
<guampa> pastea el archivo /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<one> como lo pasteo, me da permiso denegado
<guampa> sudo bash -c "apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit < /etc/grub.d/11_Windows"
<one> y ahora?
<one> http://pastebin.com/PH7VwpDy
<one> no se si lo hice bien
<guampa> si
<guampa> se ve bien el archivo, fijate "grub-install -v" aver que version de grub tenes
<one> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3
<guampa> ta bien
<one> creo que la ultima porque la reinstale hoy mismo
<guampa> si es la nueva grub2
<guampa> sudo bash -c "echo >> /etc/grub.d/40_custom ; cat /etc/grub.d/11_Windows >> /etc/grub.d/40_custom"
<one> ya
<guampa> update-grub
<one> sale igual
<one> solo linux y memtest
<guampa> lo unico que se me ocurre es que le estemos errando en la particion del windows
<guampa> fijate "mount | pastebinit"!
<guampa> (sin el ! )
<one> no sale nada
<guampa> ahora te va a devolver un link
<one> no, salio una linea nueva para seguir escribiendo nuevos comandos
<one> exit
<guampa> mount | pastebinit
<one> http://pastebin.com/QdzfjHey
<guampa> one: o sea que en /media/6478BA0178B9D1D2 te aparecen los archivos de sistema del windows?
<one> pues la verdad es que no lo se, soy demasiado novato para eso creo
<guampa> one: tipea "ls /media/6478BA0178B9D1D2"
<guampa> fijate si te lista directorios como "Windows" "Archivos de programa" "Program files" "Documents and settings"
<one> si
<one> salen las carpetas de la particion de windows
<guampa> pues es de lo mas raro, fijate si reiniciando no te aparece la bendita entrada en el menu de grub
<guampa> tendria que habertelo tomado
<one> ok pues voy a reiniciar y te cuento
<ICE__1> Saludos
<ICE__1> Se sabe de algún problema con Scribus para imprimir documentos sla¿?
<ICE__1> Saludos
<one> guampa,  nada, sale la opcion de windows pero le doy y se queda colgado, no arranca nada
<one> intente reparar desde el cd de windows con fixbooy y reemplazando en ntldr que era el fall oinicial y nada
<guampa> one: bueno que salga, los comandos funcionaron
<one> :/
<guampa> cuando dejó de arrancar el windows?
<one> perdon, ahora hasta el wifi empieza afallar
<one> :(
<guampa> te preguntaba cuando dejó de arrancar el windows?
<one> guampa,  instale windows y funcionaba bien, despues ubuntu y al seleccionar windows me daba error NTLDR, asi que con el cd de windows ejecute: FIXBOOT y FIXMBR despues copie el archivo ntldr, pero GRUB dejo de funcionar, asi que con el cd live de ubuntu instale grup, pero ahora solo me funciona ubuntu
<one> como ves es un lio, pero si no lo arreglo me toca formatearlo todo de nuevo y es algo que me mata
<one> son mas de 5 horas de trabajo volver a ponerlo todo
<guampa> sip
<guampa> pero ahi ya mas que problemas de grub pareces tener porblemas de arranque de win
<one> pense que se habria solucionado con los comandos que ejecute, pero ahora no tengo ni idea de si funciona o es el grub que no lo arranca, voy loco.
<kuaxi> que loco xD
<kuaxi> felizmente nunca tuve problemas con el grub
<kuaxi> pero deberia haber una solucion facil
<ICE__1> reinstalar Win y reinstalar Ubuntu
<kuaxi> eso no ice
<ICE__1> one supongo que es Win7
<one> çbueno, pero reinstalar todo con sus programas y ponerlo a funcionar a mi gusto es un dia de trabajo completo
<one> windows xp
<kuaxi> creo que aplicaciones en ubuntu que repara el grup
<kuaxi> hace tiempo lei uno que otro artículo de un programita que lo hacia facil
<ICE__1> haz un backup de la partición Ubuntu
<ICE__1> un backup de datos importantes en Win y listo
<one> estoy en ello....viendo que me va a tocar formatear nuevamente
<guampa> one: te tira algun error cuando intentas arrancar windows desde el menu de grub?
<one> se queda la pantalla con la linea parpadeando, como pensando y no hace nada
<guampa> lo que mas extraño me resulta es que tengas el windows en una particion logica
<one> el tema es que tenia una particion con datos, es la unica que no borré cuando formatee todo el otro dia y despues instale windows, supongo que por eso se ha quedado como logica
<one> pero ahora lo voy a borrar todo, todo y todo, veremos si instalo ubuntu o no, porque no quiero volver a jugarmela
<guampa> tenia entendido que windows no arranca desde particiones logicas asi nomas
<kuaxi> mira aqui http://tinyurl.com/728ce8t
<one> gracias kuaxi, es para un linux sin home y yo siempre particiono
<kuaxi> ahh ok, igual yo, backup en ubuntu solo carpeta del usurio en la carpeta home
<one> ya estoy haciendo copias de seguridad...que bien una noche de lunes instalando programas...yuju
<kuaxi> que divertido!!
<guampa> bue ni que fuera un sábado :)
<one> tengo todo el trabajo de hoy sin hacer.... gracians winduz
<guampa> te diria que si vas a reparticionar, al windows le pongas una primaria para el sistema
<one> si, eso haré para evitar problemas
<guampa> despues podes poner temporales, swap y datos de windows en logicas si queres
<one> na, lo dejare en primaria en una particion y despues cuando tenga tiempo instalaré ubuntu con sus 356mg de actualizaciones
<one> una duda, ando con el 10.10 porque el 11.10 me va re-lento, hay forma de quitar unity y demas tonterias y dejarlo como gnome clasico (como el 10.10) desde el instalador?
<guampa> para eso yo te recomendaria linux Mint directamente, ya de entrada trae una version de gnome3 armada como el clasico, ademas de gnome clasico
<guampa> creo que gnome clasico en 11.04 lo tenes como opcion, y en 11.10 tenes que instalar algo pero no te sabria decir mejor
<one> linux mint  nunca lo probe pero siempre tuve ganas
<guampa> esta atrayendo buena parte de la gente que no le atrae gnome shell o unity
<one> comandos, repositorios y demas son iguales?
<guampa> si, esta basado en Ubuntu. tiene una rama basada en Debian tambien
<one> pues seguramente ponga linux mint entonces
<one> asi lo testeo que ya tenia ganas
<rosa> @find corro
<one> bueno gente
<one> me pongo al lio....hoy con win y mañana si puedo con linux mint
<one> guampa, gracias por toda la ayuda amigo, se ha intentado ;)
<fsbassplayer> buenas tardes mis panas, tengo un problema, mi equipo tiene ubuntu 10.10 y me inicia pero se queda pegado en el grub
<fsbassplayer> no continua
<fsbassplayer> que puede ser?
<fzeta> iep!
<kuaxi> que no carga
<fsbassplayer> se queda pegado en el grub
<mililitro> ¿cómo detectar e instalar una tarjeta inalambrica broadcom  en ubuntu?  No lo actualiza 10.11
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<Luckatoni> Buenas
<CaBeTuX> buenas gente
<CaBeTuX> como puedo ver los show procedures de mysql?
<kan_> hola, tengo ubuntu instalado y actualizado, tengo audio, video y todo, ¿q hago con linux?
<kan_> alguien sabe o me puede decir q debo seguir?
<mimecar> kan_: usa el ordenador
<kan_> como?
<mimecar> si ya tienes el sistema funcionado, usa el ordenador para tus cosas
<fzeta> kan_: pero que pregunta es esa ...lol
<kan_> la mas estupida!
<kan_> pero escucho cosas impresionantes, y quiero hacer algo asi!!!
<teknoduke> kan_  que cosas impresionantes quieres hacer?
<xangua> quieres hackear la cia¿¿ descargar todo el interné¿ :O
<teknoduke> http://i51.tinypic.com/14b8dbn.gif
<kan_> oye esa mamada!!
<kan_> teknoduke el compiz
<elmalafacha_> hola, instalé ubuntu a una laptop DELL Latitude c840, corrió muy bien con el live cd hice la instalación pero a la hora de reinciarla ya no entró
<kutsuu> xDDDDDDDDDD
<elmalafacha_> sólo aparece la pantalla de inicio de ubunto y depsués se queda en negro
<elmalafacha_> me pueden ayuidar?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu elmalafacha_?
<kutsuu> kan_, eres un crack ;)
<elmalafacha_> 11.10
<mimecar> pulsa F2 durante el arranque y mira en que línea se queda
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, ok espera
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, le pongo f2 pero no aparece nada igual queda en negro
<mimecar> no te sale nada?
<kan_> kutsuu no te emociones!
<kutsuu> kan_, nah, ya respire :D
<kan_> kutsuu jajaja... a mi no me engañas, yo se muy bien q fue suspiro!!
<teknoduke> algún usuario de xubuntu que me pueda ayudar?
<elmalafacha_> no, queda en negro
<kutsuu> kan_, si, del ojete ademasxD
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, tengo que pornelo cuando este la pantalla de dell o la de ubuntu?
<mimecar> la de Ubuntu
<kutsuu> kubot, puedo decir ojete sin que me llames la atencion?!?! :O
<kubot> kutsuu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> kubot: comportate
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'comportate'.
<kutsuu> kubot, ya, eso tambien es verdad xD
<mimecar> kutsuu: comportate
<kutsuu> mimecar, comportate!
<elmalafacha_> mimecarl, si así lo hice, se queda en negro la pantalla
<frangor> Hooola
<mimecar> intenta iniciar el sistema con el kernel que tiene "Rescue" en el nombre
<elmalafacha_> pero no me sale ninguna opcion
<mimecar> pulsa shift en el arranque y podrás seleccionar el kernel
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, tienes una nvidia de tarjeta grafica?
<mililitro> ¿cómo instalar una tarjeta inalambrica broadcom  en ubuntu?
<elmalafacha_> si
<kutsuu> mimecar, shift o tabulador?
<mililitro> 10.11
<mimecar> shift
<mililitro> tenia el 11.10 tenia el 10.4
<mililitro> lo upgradee
<mililitro> y ya no agarro la  inalambrica.
<elmalafacha_> kutsuu, si
<elmalafacha_> de hecho como que después de la pantalla de ubuntu la pantalla se apaga
<mimecar> mililitro: ¿pasastes por todas las versiones intermedias?
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, ok, me lo suponia ;)
<mililitro> mimecar Negativo, de hecho ubuntu me dijo está disponiblee la 10.11 Actualizas?  le puse que si
<mililitro> lo descargo y lo isntalo, pero la inalambrica no se levanto
<mililitro> lo raro  que el bluethoot si está correcto y creo que
<mimecar> no es lo mismo actualizar a la 10.10 que la 11.10
<mililitro> se activan y desactivan al mismo tiempo
<mililitro> si sorry
<victorious> hola alguien sabe que es gopenvpn y para que sirve?
<mililitro> tenia la 11.8 y la  subi a la 11.10
<elmalafacha_> katsuu, que puedo hacer, es una nvidia GeForce46o
<mililitro> ya tenia naty  o naulty
<mililitro> el escritorio nuevo pues
<frangor> elmalafacha_, a ver, estas en la  consola?
<elmalafacha_> no
<elmalafacha_> frangor, es uqe no entra
<frangor> elmalafacha_, tienes algun livecd?
<elmalafacha_> despues de la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu se queda en negro
<elmalafacha_> si
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, accede a una consola
<elmalafacha_> lo voy a buscar
<elmalafacha_> espera
<frangor> elmalafacha_, o si no entra en modo seguro. no hay una opcion asi en ubuntu?
<frangor> safemode?
<frangor> xD
<elmalafacha_> es que no me da ninguna opcion
<elmalafacha_> voy a entrar al livecd
<mimecar> elmalafacha_: shift en el arranque de ubuntu
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, ok voy a intener
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, intentalo sino con ESC
<victorious> mimecar gopenvpn es un fork de openvpn para ubuntu???
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<elmalafacha_> con shift no entra
<guampa> victorious: el primer resultado en google dice que es un frontend grafico para openvpn
<elmalafacha_> esc tampoco
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, TAB
<victorious> mimecar pues es el programa deseado que estaba buscando y que hace funcionar openvpn en mi ubuntu y no lo sabias como es eso???
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, y se insistente desde la bios
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, cuando haga el post, un segundo y ESC/MAYS/TAB
<mimecar> victorious: si sabes que hace funcionar tu vpn, ¿para que preguntas?
<elmalafacha_> TaB tampoco
<elmalafacha_> desde la BIOS o desde el LIVECD
<elmalafacha_> ?
<mimecar> elmalafacha_: al poco de iniciar el sistema
<victorious> mimecar porque seguro que eras sabedor de la existencia de ese programa y te lo reservastes lo mismo que los presentes que saben de ubuntu
<elmalafacha_> en la pantalla de DELL?
<mimecar> cuando desaparezca el texto te la bios
<elmalafacha_> ahok
<mimecar> si
<elmalafacha_> entro a la bios
<elmalafacha_> con f2
<mimecar> victorious: es mi plan secreto, ocultar los programas que existen al canal
<victorious> mimecar a tus conocidos de confianza no a mi si siempre
<mimecar> ahora me entero de que hago eso
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, estoy en la BIOS
<mimecar> elmalafacha_: cuando salgas de la bios, manten pulsada la tecla shift
<mimecar> primero sales y después la pulsas
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, ok entoy en el menu de grub
<mimecar> busca "rescue"
<mimecar> victorious: las respuestas las doy por igual a los usuarios nuevos que entran y a los que son habituales
<frangor> xD
<elmalafacha_> solo hay cuatro opciones, la ubuntu linux 3.0.0-12-generic, la misma pero en modo de recuperacion, y dos que dicen memory test
<victorious> mimecar por la experiencia que he tenido aqui lo dudo lo dudo lo dudo
<frangor> elmalafacha_, diria que modo recuperacion = rescue..
<mimecar> victorious: como quieras
<mimecar> victorious: que opciones te salen?
<elmalafacha_> ok
<elmalafacha_> me salio el Recovery Menu
<victorious> mimecar a que opciones te refieres???
<elmalafacha_> resume, fsck, remount, root?
<mimecar> que opciones te salen?
<mimecar> era para elmalafacha_
<elmalafacha_> resume, fsck, remount, root?
<mimecar> root
<mimecar> tienes que conseguir una consola
<elmalafacha_> ok, listo, ahora?
<mimecar> ya tienes la consola?
<elmalafacha_> ya hay una consola abajo del recovery menu
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<elmalafacha_> necesito internet verdaD?
<mimecar> si
<frangor> desde el desconocimiento
<frangor> pk sudo si ya es root? :P
<elmalafacha_> ok, espera necsito ir a donde esta el cable del modem
<elmalafacha_> ahora vuelvo
<frangor> yo haria un rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf para arrancar con vesa o nouveau y luego dejar que el asistente de hardware le ayude.. xD
<xangua> eso serviría....si hubiera xorg.conf por defecto en ubuntu :/
<frangor> si usa nvidia lo tendra.. digo yo
<frangor> y si no estara en /etc/X11/xorg.d/nvidia o similar
<victorious> bien por fin despues de perseguirlo durante tanto tiempo he conseguido con esa app que arranque el servicio de openvpn para ubuntu , pero ahora necesitaria que alguien de los presentes me facilitara info sobre los servicios vpn gratuitos que puedo usar en ubuntu y que ellos usen o hayan usado, es posible o la pregunta otra vez quedara en el aire?
<elmalafacha_> mimecar, la conecté al internet por cable, pero no me deja hacer ninguna de los comandos dice que no puede descargar la infromacion
<frangor> elmalafacha_, mira a ver que tienes en /etc/X11
<frangor> elmalafacha_, ls /etc/X11
<elmalafacha_> ok  ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<frangor> o ifup
<frangor> oins, o no.. si es que ubuntu ha cambiado mucho.. xD
<frangor> kutsuu, en ubuntu seguis teniendo ifup y ifdown /etc/network/interfaces como en debian o eso ya paso a la historia?
<elmalafacha_> frangor, salen muchas cosas, que quieres saber?
<frangor> elmalafacha_, sale xorg.conf o xorg.d ?
<mimecar> actualiza primero el sistema
<elmalafacha_> xorg.conf
<kutsuu> frangor, dudo que no se pueda usar, pero todo quedo relegado al networkmanager no?
<kutsuu> o al avahi ese :)
<frangor> kutsuu, networkmanager si, yo en debian lo elimine, pk prefiero la vieja usanza xD
<frangor> elmalafacha_, elimina el xorg.conf y reinicia normalmente
<elmalafacha_> como lo elimino?
<frangor> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elmalafacha_> ok ahora voelvo
<kutsuu> frangor, creo que la infraestructura sigue estando ahi aunque queda relegada por los configuradores en espacio usuario :)
<elmalafacha_> frangor, me dice que sólo es de lectura y que no se puede borrar
<frangor> elmalafacha_, pues usa sudo
<elmalafacha_> si use
<elmalafacha_> pero tampoco
<elmalafacha_> puse sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elmalafacha_> pero tampoco
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, tienes acceso a una consola?
<elmalafacha_> pues estoy en la consola qeu entre desde el recovery menu
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, escribe como root en ese terminal:
<elmalafacha_> como?
<kutsuu> X -configure :2
<elmalafacha_> eso y depsues lo anterior?
<kutsuu> y copia el fichero que te aparecera en el home a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, es una forma de autogenerarte el fichero de configuracion
<elmalafacha_> pero me podrías decir todo paso por paso
<elmalafacha_> nunca he hecho eso
<kutsuu> ...
<elmalafacha_> primero. X -configure :2
<kutsuu> estas en una terminal verdad?
<elmalafacha_> si
<kutsuu> vale cada $ significa escribir en la terminal ok?
<elmalafacha_> ok
<kutsuu> $whoami
<kutsuu> y pegame el resultado :)
<elmalafacha_> solo salio la palabra root
<kutsuu> ea
<kutsuu> $cd
<elmalafacha_> aja?
<mimecar> xorg no influye en el arranque
<mimecar> si no le sale nada en el arranque el error está en otro sitio
<kutsuu> $X -configure :2
<kutsuu> mimecar, ...
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, ya tendria que esta hecho...
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, se bloqueo?
<mimecar> kutsuu: ubuntu no usa xorg.conf por defecto
<kutsuu> mimecar, precisamente por eso le estoy diciendo que fuerte la NO_AUTODETECCION :)
<kutsuu> mimecar, posiblemente sea ahi donde se le bloquea el sistema ^^
<elmalafacha_> kutsuu, ya puse eso
<elmalafacha_> ya esta el $
<kutsuu> $ls
<kutsuu> y pegalo aqui
<kutsuu> buneo
<kutsuu> xD
<kutsuu> $ls xorg.conf.new
<kutsuu> mejor :)
<kutsuu> por aquello de tu privacidad :P
<elmalafacha_> el segundo?
<kutsuu> si, el segundo
<kutsuu> solo quiero saber si te creo el fichero
<elmalafacha_> ok dejame ver
<elmalafacha_> es que tengo que ir otro cuarto por eso me tardo un poquito
<kutsuu> xD
<kutsuu> ok
<elmalafacha_> dice uqe no existe el fichero
<elmalafacha_> cuando lo cree no marco ningun error
<frangor> yo creo que es al contrario
<elmalafacha_> como?
<frangor> es el xorg.conf que tiene el q le causa el problema
<frangor> me suena haber arreglado algo similar a mi madre xD
<frangor> simplemente borrando el xorg.conf
<mimecar> si el problema le pasa en el primer reinicio no es cosa del xorg
<elmalafacha_> entonces que hago amigos?
<mimecar> poner todas las actualizaciones
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, cuando hiciste el X -configure :3 ... no te devolvio ningun error?
<elmalafacha_> no hice el :3 hice el :2
<elmalafacha_> ninguno
<frangor> te prometo que si borras el xorg.conf podras arrancar. palabrita
<frangor> xD
<elmalafacha_> error
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, sin sesion activa eso es indiferente
<elmalafacha_> y como lo hago
<elmalafacha_> no me deja
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, hazle caso a frangor entonces
<kutsuu> xD
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, haz un:
<kutsuu> $mount -o remount,rw /
<kutsuu> $rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elmalafacha_> hice todas las actualizacions al instalar
<kutsuu> $mount -o remount,ro /
<kutsuu> y reinicia
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, esos $ son para ti
<elmalafacha_> las cuatro cosas?
<kutsuu> es para que borres el fichero como te dice frangor
<kutsuu> son 3
<kutsuu> mount, rm y otro mount
<elmalafacha_> despues de rw un espacio y diagonal?
<kutsuu> paso a escritura, eliminacion del fichero y paso a modo solo lectura
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, claro, la raiz
<kutsuu> "mount -o remount,rw /"
<frangor> me voy a cenar
<kutsuu> hasta ahora frangor ;)
<kutsuu> elmalafacha_, de donde eres por cierto?
<elmalafacha_> mexico
<elmalafacha_> df
<elmalafacha_> por?
<elmalafacha_> ahora vuelvo voy a hacer todo eso
<kutsuu> mount -o remount,rw /; rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; mount -o remount,ro /
<kutsuu> y ya esta :)
<badboy_> alguien puede ayudar con ubuntu 11.10
<frangor> a ver si funciona, me he aventurado mucho xDD
<kutsuu> frangor, yo creo que tela xD
<frangor> pero creo q con la actualización no le instalo los drivers propietarios de nvidia, pero q le ha dejado el xorg ahi
<kutsuu> frangor, una copia de seguridad no habria estado mal...
<frangor> kutsuu, ya bueno, como no es nuestro sistema xD
<kutsuu> frangor, yo creo que no se los tuvo que instalar
<frangor> exactamente
<kutsuu> frangor, le instalo un nuevo kernel y no se los recompilo
<frangor> pero el xorg.conf queda residual de la version anterior
<elmalafacha> kutsuu, la primera se pudo, cuando puse la segunda mre dice que no existe el archivo o el directorio
<frangor> asi que intenta arrancar el nvidia propietario sin estar instalado
<frangor> claro
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, me lo imaginaba
<frangor> la segunda vez ya lo borraste la primera vez
<frangor> xD
<frangor> kutsuu, es q le has echo borrar 2 veces lo mismo xD
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, te refieres a la primera linea o a la primera secuencia completa con los 3 comandos?
<elmalafacha> entonces?
<frangor> elmalafacha, reincia ya
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, no se te ocurra reiniciar xD
<frangor> reinciia ya leñes
<frangor> reboot
<kutsuu> frangor, al rincon pero ya xD
<frangor> kutsuu, no le lies mas anda
<kutsuu> enga, os dejo entonces xD
<kutsuu> me marcho yo al rincon xD
<frangor> es lo que hemos dicho, el xorgconf le intenta usar un driver q no tiene
<frangor> lo elimina y ya usara nouveau
<kutsuu> frangor, no, yo no he dicho eso en ningun momento
<kutsuu> xD
<frangor> bueno, lo digo yo
<frangor> xD
<elmalafacha> kutsuu, reninicié!! no pense que fuera malo
<kutsuu> frangor, vale eso si xD
<frangor> no es malo
<frangor> xD
<frangor> siempre ùede volver al safemode de ubuntu x_D
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, cruza los dedos y aprieta el culito xD
<mimecar> que estéis discutiendo si es malo no da mucha confianza :P
<elmalafacha> entonces?
<elmalafacha> ok?
<elmalafacha> jaja
<kutsuu> mimecar, yo me marcho al rincon ya xD
<kutsuu> mimecar, no muy lejos... no sea que terminen llamandome de nuevo xD
<frangor> elmalafacha, cuantanos si te arranca o no
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, y si no arranca... frangor te lo reinstala desde alli xD
<frangor> jajaja
<frangor> pero yo le meto debian
<frangor> xD
<kutsuu> oye frangor y para querias que reiniciase?
<kutsuu> frangor, inercia del xp o que?
<kutsuu> xD
<elmalafacha> no pasa nada, se queda igual
<kutsuu> perdon, me voy al rincon xD
<frangor> kutsuu, esta en modo root, que lo pruebe en modo usuario
<kutsuu> frangor, ... xDDDDDD
<frangor> vale, me voy yo al rincon xD
<elmalafacha> entro a root de nuvo?
<elmalafacha> nuevo?
<frangor> Aaunque seguro no ha borrado el fichero..
<frangor> xD
<frangor> sep
<mimecar> si está como root, para que tiene reiniciar y hacer lo mismo?
<elmalafacha> ya estoy como root en la terminal esa
<frangor> mimecar, a ver, que no le arranca el sistema, no le deja ni logearse como root ni nada
<frangor> la unica opcion es arrancar de nuevo y en grub elejir uno de esos safemodes o rescues o lo que sea..
<mimecar> si no arranca el sistema no tiene nada
<frangor> pues es lo que le decimos ¬¬
<mimecar> puede fallar antes del arranque del xorg
<mimecar> si no le sale el texto del arranque al pulsar f2
<frangor> es posible que no sea cosa de xorg tb
<kutsuu> frangor, yo no he dicho eso eh? (desde el rincon) xD
<frangor> kutsuu, yo no he dicho que hayas dicho nada xD
<kutsuu> frangor, como pluralizas... tonces mimecar va por ti xD
<frangor> otra forma es desde un livecd y chroot... pero ehmmm
<frangor> xD
<kutsuu> para nada
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, tienes acceso al grub?
<frangor> ves
<frangor> ahora te puedo incluir
<frangor> xD
<elmalafacha> si, pero solo como me dijo mimecar, entrar al bios y apretar shift
<kutsuu> na, me piro al rincon que esta compilando xD
<elmalafacha> de ahi entre al recovery menu
<mimecar> no tienes que entrar a la bios
<kutsuu> elmalafacha, yo creo que deberias seguir como te dijo mimecar y limpiar la tecla de ESC
<mimecar> pulsa shift al encender el ordenador
<elmalafacha> despues de la bios?
<mimecar> al poco de encender el ordenador
<elmalafacha> ok listo
<elmalafacha> esto en el menu de grub
<elmalafacha> ssolo me salen cuatro opciones
<mimecar> son las que te tienen que salir en grub
<elmalafacha> ubuntu linux 3.0.0-12-generic, ubuntu linux 3.0.0-12-generic (modo recuperacion), memory test y memory test con serial control
<elmalafacha> ah ok
<elmalafacha> ahora?
<mimecar> preguntales a los que están en el rincon :P
<elmalafacha> rinconeros?????
<elmalafacha> que hago?
<kutsuu> encima de la primera entrada
<kutsuu> frangor, quedate con esto xD
<kutsuu> pulsa E
<kutsuu> bueno a ver xD
<elmalafacha> listo
<kutsuu> yo es que de entrada no se para que reiniciaste
<kutsuu> ahora estara en modo edicion
<kutsuu> vete a la linea que diga
<kutsuu> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic root=UUID=138bcfe7-fb81-4568-a28a-1e37d921cf7c ro
<kutsuu> algo asi xD
<kutsuu> la ves?
<elmalafacha> asi empieza?
<kutsuu> no sera esa version claro
<kutsuu> si
<kutsuu> linux
<elmalafacha> no veo ninguna asi
<kutsuu> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic....
<kutsuu> encima de la primera opcion
<elmalafacha> esa si la veo
<kutsuu> vale hombre
<kutsuu> ponte encima
<elmalafacha> ya
<kutsuu> si puedes escribir que ahora no lo recuerdo
<kutsuu> vete al final
<kutsuu> si no puedes escribir...
<elmalafacha> si puedo
<kutsuu> o
<kutsuu> ok
<kutsuu> vete al final
<elmalafacha> listo
<kutsuu> y tras el ro escribe
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<kutsuu> init=/bin/bash
<kutsuu> y pulsa B era? xD
<kutsuu> no lo recuerdo: BOOT vamos, te aparecera la leyenda abajo ;)
<kutsuu> ve nombrandome que estoy en otro monito ok? :)
<elmalafacha> ok estoy buscando el = por que me cambio la conf del teclado
<mimecar> esta conversación es para enmarcarla
<kutsuu> esta junto al 0
<kutsuu> tecla ¡
<kutsuu> bueno en mi teclado claro... a saber
<elmalafacha> para pulsar B como le hago para salirme de la parte de edicion
<elmalafacha> ya puse init=/bin/bash
<elmalafacha> como pongo B?
<kutsuu> INTRO
<kutsuu> y luego B creo recordar
<kutsuu> lee la leyenda de abajo :)
<kutsuu> o lo cambiaron por CTRL+X ¬¬
<kutsuu> es mejor que mires la leyenda
<elmalafacha> si era control x
<kutsuu> pues listo
<elmalafacha> ok, es que no sabia que querias
<elmalafacha> ok
<elmalafacha> a ver
<kutsuu> te arrancara en segundos
<kutsuu> ya de paso sabes entrar en cualquier sistema (no cifrado) sin contraseña xD
<elmalafacha> ohhh
<elmalafacha> pero no entró, ahora hay una pantalla en negro y una raya parpadeando
<kutsuu> dio, como odio el kernel 3.x y su sobreescritura del CMD xD
<badboy_> alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> !ask | badboy_
<kubot> badboy_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<frangor> anda
<badboy_> gracias gridcube y kubot
<GridCube> :) badboy_, kubot es un bot de irc :D
<GridCube> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<badboy_> estoy perdido es la primera vez que utilizo ubuntu
<badboy_> para que sirven los terminales? que puedo hacer con ellos y como?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> bueno badboy_, esto puedo sonar duro, o mal educado, asi que me disculpo de antemano
<GridCube> pero google es tu amigo
<badboy_> jejejeje
<GridCube> en este caso hay miles y miles de manuales, desde los mas simples a los mas complejos que te ayudaran
<GridCube> !google terminal para principiantes
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<EXio> juas juas juas
<GridCube> seh eso
<EXio> jaja
<GridCube> :D
<dsfUbu11> hola que tal
<dsfUbu11> sigo teniendo un problema de acceso a mi usuario habitual, el fichero .ICEauthoriy no se actualiza
<dsfUbu11> a que fallo es debido, ya que entro desde grafico me da problemas pero desde terminal, se abre bien la sesion
<dylan66> fijate en aplicaciones al inicio si aparece
<jaime> buenas noches a tod@s
<dsfUbu11> si aparece el que
<dylan66> usas gnome
<dsfUbu11> sy el unity
<dsfUbu11> si, el unity
<dylan66> pone alt+f2
<dylan66> y dentro del cuadro gnome-session-properties
<dylan66> fijate si estan marcadas las opciones de autorizacion
<dsfUbu11> pues no lo tengo instalado
<dylan66> que cosa?
<dsfUbu11> he mirado en el centrod e programario, si esta instalado, pero no esta en el menu
<dsfUbu11> me falta una opcion, common files debian desktop
<dsfUbu11> lo estoy instlando
<dsfUbu11> no emsale el programa este
<dsfUbu11> me sale las prefererencias de aplicaciones de inicio
<dylan66> si eso mismo
<dsfUbu11> y que hago con eso
<dylan66> chequea que la autorizacion de session este clikeada
<dylan66> no recuerdo bien el nombre no estoy en gnome en este momento
<dsfUbu11> aq ver si estoy como usuario invitado y tengo un nombre umf
<dsfUbu11> clickeado
<dsfUbu11> con una autorizacion /tmp/guest-CEaP82/.config/autostart/dbus-session-addr-save.sh
<dsfUbu11> es eso?
<dylan66> no me referia a eso
<dylan66> el tipo de ususario lo vez en el apartado usuarios y grupos
<dsfUbu11> no tengo esa opcion
<dsfUbu11> solo hay la ventana de aplicaciones de inicio
<dsfUbu11> estoy como usuario guest
 * xoan buenas
<dylan66> debe ser eso entonces
<dylan66> en usuarios y grupos puedes crear un nuevo usuario y definir su contraseña
<dsfUbu11> si ya lo he ehco en varias ocasiones
<dsfUbu11> elimino el user y lo vuelvo a crear pero el fallo persiste
<gonzo__> hola
<gonzo__> existe forma de ejecutar una iso dentro de ubuntu?
<gonzo__> he instalado acetoneiso y virtualbox,pero no se si voy bien
<dylan66> con virtualbox ya te da
<gonzo__> no se usarlo pues xD
<dylan66> o con unetbootin la puedes arrancar desde el discoduro
<dylan66> debes crear una maquina virtual
<dylan66> es bastyante intuitivo el proceso
<gonzo__> tengo la iso en el disco duro
<dylan66> inicia virtualbox
<dylan66> crear maquina nueva
<dylan66> te va guiando en los pasos para crear el disco virtual priemro
<gonzo__> me pide tipo de s.o,creo k es linux,se llama beini
<dylan66> debes saber si es linux o windows
<gonzo__> beini k yo sepa es linux
<dylan66> yo ni idea de ese beini
<gonzo__> es un livecd linux para auditoria wifi
<frangor> ya, y te sera muy util en una maquina virtual ¬¬
<Tron_Cerebelum> Me pueden ayudar a como correr el escritorio movistar ??
<Tron_Cerebelum> lo instale
<Tron_Cerebelum> el exe
<frangor> escritorio movistar?
<frangor> OMG
<Tron_Cerebelum> escritorio movistar latam
<dylan66> jajaj frangor
<Tron_Cerebelum> lo intento correr con wine
<Tron_Cerebelum> y me da un error
<Tron_Cerebelum> no se si hay que configurar wine o que hay que hacer?
<EXway> q
<frangor> Tron_Cerebelum, realmente es imprescindible usar ese programa?
<EXway> ups, eso era para lo otra ventana
<frangor> pk si la respuesta es que no
<frangor> es probable que no pudas prescindir de otros muchos programas windows
<Tron_Cerebelum> es para poder enviar mensajes de texto
<frangor> Tron_Cerebelum, por internet?
<Tron_Cerebelum> y que cuando en la pagina diga que me enviaran un mensaje al numero del modem
<Tron_Cerebelum> poderlo recibir
<Tron_Cerebelum> en el EML
<frangor> uhm
<frangor> que aberración estos de movistar xD
<Tron_Cerebelum> si!
<Tron_Cerebelum> por que no a un telefono cualquiera y ya
<frangor> Tron_Cerebelum, has mirado en internet si hay gente con el mismo problema?
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero hay que agregar unos repositorios
<Tron_Cerebelum> lo cual ya hice
<dylan66> yo usaba wammu para eso
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero luego cuando intento instalarlo no me deja
<Tron_Cerebelum> wammu???
<Tron_Cerebelum> que es eso?
<dylan66> conecta tu telefono y te permite enviar mensajes
<dylan66> dsd ela pc
<dylan66> o desde un moden
<Tron_Cerebelum> intentare a ver
<ourizo> Hola, buenas noches. Mi portátil no arranca desde el CD, ¿Puedo hacer que Grub arranque el CD para instalar otro Linux? Gracias
<m4v> ourizo: que yo sepa grub no soporta bootear desde el cdrom, capaz desde la imagen iso se puede hacer, pero no lo sé,
<Tron_Cerebelum> para poder arrancar un CD desde GRUD que yo sepa se nesita es la imagen iso
<Exio> ourizo: Instala plop y problema solucionado :P
<ourizo> Ok Exio gracias, voy a buscar plop en google.  m4v No se a que te refieres con la imagen ISO, yo tengo CDs o DVDs con distros de Linux que vienen en las revistas listas para instalar o alguna liveCD
<m4v> ourizo: la imagen iso es la imagen del cdrom, es el archivo que bajas cuando descargas el livecd desde internet
<luis__> alguien pudo poner un servidor ubuntu en alguna empresa?
<ourizo> m4v tengo CDs de distros y liveCDs, el problema es arrancarlas como sistema operativo
<ourizo> arrancar desde ellas valla
<ourizo> vaya
<m4v> ourizo: porque no puede bootear desde el CD tu notebook?
<m4v> ourizo: te fijaste si está activado en el bios?
<ourizo> m4v, si, efectivamente he modificado los parámetros de la bios de todas las formas posibles, pero no lo consigo. El lector del portátil se estropeó, y estoy usando un lector externo USB, pero al principio me dejaba bootear desde él, pero ya no me deja
<guampa> ourizo: como dijo Exio, esto puede ser lo que mas te sirva: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#rungrub2
<m4v> ourizo: fijate si al iniciar no te dice que presionar alguna tecla para ir al "boot menu" puede ser F8 o F11, si lo hacés mientras está conectado el CDROM externo capaz que te lo muestra.
<cousteau> luis__, en delegación de alumnos de mi uni lo pusieron
<m4v> luis__: cual es tu pregunta real?
<Colo_ar> ourizo: Esc tambien puede ser como en mi caso
<Exio> yo sigo diciendo.. plop
<luis__> m4v quiero instalar un servidor web, ftp, musica con clientes ubuntu y win pero no encuentro un manual que explique paso a paso no existe mucha documentacion sobre esto montar un servidor ubuntu 10.04
<Exio> yo con el puedo botear "cosas usb" en mi bios que no lo soporta ;)
<luis__> m4v tenes idea de montar servidores?
<cousteau> tiene que haber muchos tutoriales en los googles
<m4v> Exio: es muy extremo lo que sugerís para solucionar eso :P
<guampa> luis__: no es tarea que se solucione con "un manual", tipo "ripear un cd"
<guampa> son varios libracos mas bien
<m4v> Exio: y nadie debe conocer plop, no podemos ayudar en caso que haya problema.
<Colo_ar> Exio: como el ave fenix!!!
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html ?
<m4v> luis__: montar servidores? a que te refieres?
<luis__> guampa el tema que para encarar algo tenemos que tener una base no?
<ourizo> m4v,  y Colo_ar  Lo tendré en cuenta la próxima vez que reinicie. Creo recordar que ya he provado de todo, incluso puse como primer sistema de arranque la tarjeta de red para intentar darle más tiempo a que detectara el lector, pero no lo he conseguido
<Exio> m4v: jajajaj
<guampa> luis__: totalmente, la base es bastante dificil de lograr
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-06
<cousteau> empieza montando un servidor en ubuntu, de FTP por ejemplo, a ver qué tal se te da
<guampa> eso, ve de a uno
<Colo_ar> ourizo: me paso con una dee escritorio cuando see le canto arranco desde el cd, despues de muchos reinicios
<luis__> por eso podria encontrar alguien aca que pudo instalar un servidor ubuntu, o algun administrador de redes
<Exio> m4v: vale, nadie lo conoce, dime como botear desde una bios que no lo soporta "algo usb" (Pendrive, Lectora de CD/DVD externa, HD externo, lo que sea USB)
<Exio> :)
<Tron_Cerebelum> no se puede!
<m4v> luis__: si te refieres a instalar, y armar un server, puedes instalar la version server de Ubuntu, capaz que tiene alguna opción para instalar cosas tipo LAMP de una, pero de ahí a configurar un servidor no te puedo ayudar mucho, es complicado y no es el propósito del canal (a no ser que tengas preguntas puntuales y no del tipo "como instalo apache")
<Exio> Tron_Cerebelum: si se puede. "plop"
<Tron_Cerebelum> si el bios no soporta la base de almacenamiento USB no se puede acceder al sistema de archivos!
<Exio> de hecho, asi instale mi distro actual! desde un usb! y mi bios no lo soporta. que raro
<Exio> Tron_Cerebelum: dije bootear, y ademas. "el bios no lo soporta" ? wtf
<Tron_Cerebelum> la verdad eso me suena extraño
<Tron_Cerebelum> bien bien
<cousteau> Exio, sé que se puede con un disquete...  no sé cómo se llama, a lo mejor es el plop que tú dices
<guampa> plop es un bootmanager que trae su propio driver usb y para cdrom
<luis__> algun canal de administradores de redes ubuntu
<m4v> Exio: si bueno, pero plop es algo que reemplaza grub, no lo podemos soportar aquí, ya deja de insistir con eso.
<luis__> existe
<Exio> m4v: no lo remplaza
<guampa> luis__: en ingles conozco solamente
<guampa> #ubuntu-server
<Exio> Normalmente es: bios -> mbr -> lo que venga despues
<luis__> en español nada por favor
<Exio> en cambio con plop es.. bios -> plop -> mbr -> lo que venga despues
<Exio> :D
<m4v> Exio: bueno, es lo que pensé que era después de una busqueda rápida en google
<Tron_Cerebelum> la verdad es que yo instale mi sistema desde un USB, el cual la bios soporta
<guampa> se puede copiar un pequeño binario a /boot/grub y hacer una entrada para chainloader
<Exio> m4v: bueno, :P
<guampa> (para plop)
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero cuando lo intente con una que no me daba un error
<Exio> guampa: si, y funciona rebien :P
<Tron_Cerebelum> eh incluso
<m4v> luis__: existe #ubuntu-server, pero es en inglés.
<Tron_Cerebelum> ni si quiera te aparece la opcion de USB
<Exio> mi bios es raro, "me dice que lo reconoce", pero cuando intentas arrancarlo, se te .. o tilda la bios o ni le da bola al usb
<Exio> jaja
<m4v> luis__: no hay nada parecido en español. y francamente, para armar un server, necesitas saber inglés-
<luis__> si pero se podria armar algo nosotros en español no te parece, siempre dependiendo del ingles
<guampa> luis__: el tema es que una vez que lo armes, cosa que para hacer bien puede llevar de dias a semanas de trabajo, tenes que saber como irlo administrando y manteniendo
<guampa> no te lo van a explicar en un canal de irc
<Tron_Cerebelum> la verdad es que la tarea de administracion de un server es algo ardua, es ciertas ocasiones
<Tron_Cerebelum> y como dice guampa el armado de un server no te lo van a explicar en un canal IRC
<m4v> luis__: es que toda la documentación buena y actualizada está en inglés, no hay forma de escaparse de eso. Armar algo en español es bueno y todo, pero hay que hacerlo.
<guampa> te conviene ir de a un servicio, ir buscando doc en castellano, y en lo posible aprender ingles, porque la doc original de los proyectos (que es la que hay que usar) esta en ingles en muchos casos
<luis__> ok voy a instalar el servidor y voy preguntando de a poco gracias
<ourizo> Exio, ¿me recomendarías algún sitio para descargar plop, o me lo descargaré de cualquier sitio que encuentre en Google? No lo tengo en los repositorios.
<Exio> plop.at
<Exio> ourizo: hoy guampa paso link
<ramrebol> no puedo usar skype ni gtalk. He tratado desinstalandolo pero no pasa nada
<VinZe_DiamoNd> hola
<VinZe_DiamoNd> a bueno
<guampa> !ask VinZe_DiamoNd
<kubot> VinZe_DiamoNd: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<VinZe_DiamoNd> perdon acabo de emigrar a ubuntu no se de esto
<frangor> de emigrar?
<frangor> de donde vienes?
<VinZe_DiamoNd> bueno acabo de pasarme a linux ya me entiendes?
<CdK1> hi
<CdK1> tengo un mouse inalambrico pero no me lo reocnoce
<CdK1> psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynched
<CdK1> esa es la salida de dmesg
<CdK1> alguna idea?
<Tron_Cerebelum> y que preguntas tienes VinZe_DiamoNd
<Tron_Cerebelum> ??
<Tron_Cerebelum> CdK1 quisas necesites buscar los drivers!
<guampa> CdK1: estas usando mas de un mouse?
<CdK1> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> entonces es eso
<guampa> CdK1: proba desconectando uno
<CdK1> lo hice
<CdK1> nada
<Tron_Cerebelum> mmmm ..
<guampa> deja solo el inalambrico, presiona alt+f2 y escribi gnome-terminal
<CdK1> ya tengo una terminal abierta
<guampa> sudo -i
<guampa> rmmod psmouse ; modprobe psmouse
<guampa> ctrl+d
<CdK1> nada
<guampa> has probado reiniciar solo con el inalambrico conectado?
<CdK1> [14837.146572] generic-usb 0003:1B1A:0000.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0
<CdK1> [14934.940074] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 3
<CdK1> [14968.908505] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.4, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd04773/0xe40000/0x5a0400
<CdK1> [14968.963433] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input18
<CdK1> sorry
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<CdK1> sorry
<CdK1> :/
<guampa> CdK1, proba reiniciando con el inalambrico solo
<CdK1> veremos
<CdK1> ya vengo ;)
<CdK1> res
<CdK1> nada de nada guampa
<guampa> entonces no se CdK1, lo siento
<VinZe_DiamoNd> perdon si me fui
<VinZe_DiamoNd> es que estaba comiendo
<VinZe_DiamoNd> :)
<VinZe_DiamoNd> bueno
<VinZe_DiamoNd> queria sa ber si hay drivers para compaq mini
<VinZe_DiamoNd> modelo
<VinZe_DiamoNd> CQ10-420la
<VinZe_DiamoNd> en ubuntu
<VinZe_DiamoNd> 10.04
<CdK1> yo tengo un hp dm1
<CdK1> todo corre bien
<CdK1> excepto el driver de ati
<CdK1> k es como la callampa
<CdK1> pero lo demas bene
<VinZe_DiamoNd> ok
<VinZe_DiamoNd> pero
<VinZe_DiamoNd> como busco los drivers
<VinZe_DiamoNd> bueno siento que nos son muy importantes
<VinZe_DiamoNd> pero
<VinZe_DiamoNd> si necesito ver por que no quiere mi red inalambrica
<CdK1> k tarjeta tienes?
<VinZe_DiamoNd>  RT2860 Wireless
<VinZe_DiamoNd> realtek
<CdK1> tengo la misma
<CdK1> ningun problema
<CdK1> apt-get install firmware-ralink
<VinZe_DiamoNd> le pongo obviamente el sudo vdd
<VinZe_DiamoNd> me pone esto
<VinZe_DiamoNd> El paquete firmware-ralink no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<VinZe_DiamoNd> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<VinZe_DiamoNd> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<CdK1> se
<CdK1> mira
<CdK1> con tu kernel 3.*
<CdK1> no tendras ningun problema
<VinZe_DiamoNd> o
<VinZe_DiamoNd> ok
<VinZe_DiamoNd> esperen un segundo
<BT> buenas
<vicro> Hola  a todos :)
<vicro> alguien de ustedes a ocupado SOFA statistics
<vicro> ??
<vicro> necesito algun visualizador olap para linux
<jose__> tengo este framework-3.7.1-linux-full.run y quiero instalarlo desde la terminal
<jose__> como lo instalo
<jose__> necesito ayuda
<vicro> sh ./framework-3.7.1-linux-full.run
<vicro> tienes que estar en el directorio de tu archivo
<jose__> ya lo hice y me sale esto
<vicro> jose__ :  esto te puede servir: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones#Archivos_Run
<jose__> ./framework-3.7.1-linux-full.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<vicro> chmod +x fremeworkblablaba.run
<atl> como hago para conectar un monitor externo por vga y que solo se en ese?
<jose__> ya le el chmod +x frame..
<jose__> pero no hizo nada
<atl> olvidenlo, ya lo resolvi
<vicro> si, dio permisos de ejecución
<pegasus> hola a todos, quiero instalar la tarjeta modem interno trendnet tfm-pciv92a, he buscado en google pero no he encontrado ninguna informacion, agradeceria alguna orientacion
<vicro> sudo sh ./framework.run
<jose__> ya puse sudo sh ./framework-3.7.1-linux-full.run pero me dice
<jose__> ./framework-3.7.1-linux-full.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<jose__> ya entre en la carpeta donde lo tengo
<pegasus> help me
<pegasus> alguna ayuda
<vicro> fijate que el archivo no este corrupto y este completo, comprobaste el shecksum?
<vicro> sha1sum frameworkblablabala.run
<vicro> fijate que pese lo lo que deberia, el shecksum te ayudara
<vicro> perdón, quise decir  checksum
<vicro> pegasus creo que debería tomarlo nativamente
<pegasus> he instalado y actualizado ubuntu 11.10 pero no lo reconoce
<pegasus> ok gracias vicro
<vicro> ok pegasus, lamento no haber trabajado con el HW, :)
<jose__> no saben porque de repente no me acepta mi contraseña de superusuario
<jose__> me dice que fallo la autentificacion
<jose__> ??
<comandopelapapas> hola   buenas  noches como puedo instalar  linux en mi  ipod
<jose__> ???
<Rmolina> buenas noches
<Rmolina> alguien me podria ayudar con una consulta?
<Rmolina> ¿?
<ramrebol> jose__: como es eso? sera que te equivocas en poner la contrasegna, jeje
<xuuun> alguien que sepa Numpy?
<jhr_> hola recién instale monodevelop, pero se me queda pillado y no sale de (iniciando monodevelop), lo e reinstalado pero sigue igual
<lopulus> hola: el pitivi, no termina de renderizar. Que puede ser
<mimecar> lopulus: lanza el programa desde la consola y mira si salen errores
<lopulus> ya lo hago, primero te pregunto. Me sale un cartel 100% renderizado, pero no hace nada mas, queda diciendo que resta un segundo
<mimecar> tienes espacio libre?
<lopulus> este error me sale
<lopulus> ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<lopulus> y supongo que tengo espacio libre
<mimecar> ¿has buscado que significa ese error?
<lopulus> no
<kutsuu> xD
<kutsuu> buenas
<Inframundo> consulto algo!
<vg> hola
<vg> wicope: hola
<Inframundo> porque mi "indicator-applet 0.4.12"  me marca mal el time y cuando se lo quiero cambiar tengo que desbloquearlo y al fin y al cabo se hace el loco y no cambia o si cambia cuando reseteo vuelve a joder?
<wicope> hola vg, qué tal?
<vg> wicope: tengo algun problema con el gestor de actualizaciones de software de kubuntu
<wicope> vg: y eso? explicate :P
<vg> wicope: acabo de reinstalar y al darle a actualizar me aparecio algo de Mailnoseque y se me quedo el gestor pillado
<vg> no tira vamos
<wicope> vg: hmm entonces estabas actualizando y se quedo pillado y que pasó?
<vg> pues ahora no hace nada
<vg> ni me deja cerrarlo
<kutsuu> wicope, le aparecio un "mailnoseque"
<wicope> vg: ahh entiendo que ahora es cuando estas actualizando y me dices que se ha quedado pillaod actualizando?
<vg> hombre kutsuu que tal?
<vg> jj
<kutsuu> buenas vg  ^^
<vg> pues perdonad por no acordarme de lo que me salio
<kutsuu> aque leyendoos que me aburro entre compilaciones :S
<vg> me salio como un mensage de una carpeta
<vg> Mail...
<wicope> vg: lo que quiero saber es que pasó después de que se quedara pillado? cerraste algo o hiziste algo o estas ahora mismo con ese problema que no sabes que hacer?
<vg> nono
<vg> no me deja hacer nada
<vg> no se cierra y esta en gris el gestor de software
<wicope> vg: si no te entindo es porque quizás no das la suficiente información, así es dificil ayudar .. así que da todos los detallaes posibles y haz la pregunta
<vg> voy a ver si temrinando el proceso del mount-update en el monitor me deja abrirlo de nuevo
<wicope> quizás la actualización se demore un poco, seguro que está pillado?
<vg> si no me deja hacer nada
<wicope> esque cuando actualizas no te deja hacer nada hasta que termines de actualizar...
<wicope> osea cuando estas actualizando se pone como el gris las opciones porque se están actualizando ..
<vg> pues eso pasaba
<vg> lo e cerrado
<vg> XD
<vg> donde esta la consola aqui en kubuntu?
<r3c4ll> hola a todos
<wicope> y hay una barra de progreso así te indica cómo van las actualizaciones..
<r3c4ll> disculpen, donde veo que versiones de ubuntu estan "activas" y cuales ya no tienen soporte (actualizaciones de software)
<wicope> vg: Ctrl+Alt+t para el terminal
<vg> pues como que no
<vg> se me keda pillado el raton al pulsar eso
<wicope> Alt+f2 y escribes gnome-terminal
<r3c4ll> me toco hacer algo en un 8.10 Intrepid (aun tiene origenes de software activos? aun se actualiza?)
<wicope> Alt+f2 y escribes konsole
<mimecar> r3c4ll: no tiene actualizaciones la 8.10
<vg> vale
<vg> ya
<vg> e abierto de nuevo el gestor y ya esta actualizando
<mimecar> las versiones normales tienen 18 meses de soporte
<r3c4ll> mimecar, donde veo esa informacion (en el website) las versiones activas y obsoletas?
<wicope> vg: lee bien, te apareció un "mailnoseque" ... para la próxima, suerte
<vg> si si lo siento
<vg> me aparecio muy rapido
<mimecar> r3c4ll: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<mimecar> a partir de la 10.04
<r3c4ll> mimecar, gracias
<vg> wicope: cuando termine mejor reinicio no?
<wicope> vg: cuando termine de actualizar veremos si te dice algo.. a lo mejor te dice que reinicies, si no te dice que reinicies pues en teoría no hace falta reiniciar
<sisa_> hola, tengo problemas con firefox navegador... tengo bloqueado casi todo, no se baja nada, no salto los link que pincho. etc., ya desintale todo y volvi a intalar, supuestamente nuevo, pero todo sigue igual. hay alguna forma de desitalar de forma que desaparezca todo, configuraciones... todo para poder hacder una nueva instalacion.
<mimecar> sisa_: ¿que has modificado en el ordenador antes del fallo?
<sisa_> mimecar: creo que desactive antiscrip, porque saltaba todo tipo de anuncios y se petaba la memoria
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<xangua> descatviaste antiscript¿
<sisa_> bloquea scrip
<mimecar> ¿de donde has descargado ese programa?
<sisa_> ta en psinaptic...
<xangua> habla en español por favor sisa_ :/
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos, control + h
<mimecar> y renombra la carpeta .mozilla
<sisa_> mimecar: y si la borro o la corto y pego por otro lado, ???
<mimecar> si la borras perderás todo el contenido de firefox
<mimecar> renombrala
<sisa_> ya, eso es lo que me gustaria hacer... que desaparezca todo y volver a empezar de nuevo....ya pasare favoritos,, pass y todo aquello que falte. Pero en una nueva instalacion...
<mimecar> puedes instalar firefox 10  veces
<mimecar> si mantienes la carpeta de configuración te fallará siempre
<sisa_> por experiencia, es mas economico empezar de nuevo que intentar reparar algo...
<sisa_> la carpeta de configuracion es .mozilla?
<mimecar> si
<Crashbit> sisa_: esto depende de tus conocimientos
<Crashbit> sisa_: si tienes pocos, es mas economico emepzar de nuevo, si sabes mucho, es mejor repararlo
<sisa_> ya, son muy bajos en linux
<sisa_> por cierto, hay curso de ubuntu/ en video? sabe alguien donde tan?
<xangua> youtube¿
<sisa_> xan jiijiji
<sisa_> xangua: jijijij
<kutsuu> me da la impresion que la gente no encuentra el buscador... xD
<vg> wicope: como se si tengo java en Kubuntu?
<mimecar> java -v
<wicope> vg: como dice mimecar, gracias
<sisa_> mimecar: solucionado, ya funciona bien todo, he cargado mis marcadores antiguos y pass y tooo ahora me funciona bien el firefox. senkius
<vg> wicope: se ve que no lo tengo,
<wicope> vg: java -v es lo mismo que java -version
<mimecar> ok
<wicope> vg: jajaj pues instalalo :P y no me digas como :P
<vg> me salen varios paquetes
<vg> El programa «java» puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes:
<vg>  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless
<vg>  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless
<vg>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<vg>  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless
<vg>  * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<vg> Intente: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado>
<vg> cual de ellos?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<mimecar> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wicope> vg: pues con el link de mimecar se llega a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java .. bueno hay varios java diferentes, uno el libre y otro el propietario, entonces yo me se instalar el libre que sería instalando estos paquetes: default-jdk default-jre default-jdk-doc .. no se si van a coincidir para ubuntu,.. de todas formas pregunta
<wicope> mimecar gracias, muy atento, perfect :D
<vg> wicope: es para kubuntu
<mimecar> vg: es lo mismo
<wicope> vg: da = para que distro sea, es el mismo java para todas las ditribuciones, lo que pasa es que quizás puedan llamarse un poco diferente dependiendo de la distribución que uses
<vg> aha por eso preguntaba thanks
<wicope> vg: que quedas en buena compañia, la de mimecar, me voy a leer a un sitio más cómodo que la butaca .. nos vemos
<vg> wicope: nos vemos compañerpo.Muchas  gracias por su ayuda!! asi da gusto
<vg> mimecar: sabes como instalar minecraft?
<vg> mimecar: acabo de instala java jdk , abro el paquete de minecraft con java y no me tira.Deberia funcionar
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estas abriendo?
<vg> lo abro con el boton derecho , abrir con JDK java 6
<vg> pero no hace nada , en mint si abria
<mimecar> java -jar archivo.jar
<vg> no se me abre asi
<mimecar> ¿que archivo te has descargado?
<vg> es un .jar
<vg> minecraftSP.jar
<mimecar> es de la web oficial?
<vg> lo tengo en la carpeta personal
<vg> no
<mimecar> en ese caso no se que has descargado
<vg> es una version para jugar offline , pero que funcionaba bien en mint
<vg> si me descargo la oficial no me deja jugar offline
<vg> la
<mimecar> http://www.minecraft.net/download
<mimecar> ahí tienes las instrucciones
<vg> ok voy a sacar al perro ahora lo vere muchas gracias!
<z4sk4> buenas, tengo este problema al isntalar ciertas dependencias...
<z4sk4> http://pastebin.com/RSqs3vLM
<z4sk4> que hago?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<z4sk4> ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿has instalado programas a mano?
<z4sk4> bastantes...
<mimecar> tienes g++ instalado sin usar los repositorios
<z4sk4> mimecar, no, ese fue por repos
<mimecar> es lo que dice el texto que has puesto
<mimecar> lo único es que desactives todos los repositorios externos, actualices
<mimecar> y con suerte podrás instalar lo que quieres
<z4sk4> voy aprobar
<z4sk4> mimecar, me fui a origenes de softaware y quite todos los repositorios... nada
<mimecar> ¿has recargado los repositorios?
<z4sk4> hice un update, si
<mimecar> al instalar paquetes externos a los repositorios pueden aparecer esos errores
<z4sk4> como lo puedo forzar?
<mimecar> apt-get install -f me parece
<mimecar> pero tu sistema acabará en un estado desconocido
<z4sk4> no me lopuedo cree, si pongo elpaquete solo, me lo instala...
<z4sk4> puse aptitude install sqlite3-dev, y me lo cogio ofreciendo una solucion, a ver si va el suricata xD
<vg_> hola
<vg_> mimecar: no va el comando sudo apt-add en kubuntu?
<mimecar> no me parece que apt-add sea un comando
<vg_> es para instalar jdownloader
<vg_> mimecar: ya esta ;)
<mimecar> instala los mínimos repositorios externos
<vg_> ok
<cousteau> apt-add-repository
<cousteau> o add-apt-repository, creo que son lo mismo
<ubuntu_> Hola que tal amigos tengo una consulta quiero tener el sistema tal cual esta en un disco cambiarlo a la partición de otro copio y pego ?
<Alchareo> no usa el comando dd mira las paginas man para mayor información
<Alchareo> ubuntu_: el comando dd suele servir para resolver lo que deseas
<Alchareo> hacer
<Alchareo> sirve para copiar o bien particiones
<Alchareo> o el hdd
<Alchareo> entero
<Alchareo> en otro
<vg> mimecar: estas por ahi?
<vg> mimecar: podrias decirme como hacer para mostrar las carpetas ocultas?
<mimecar_> control + h en nautilus
<vg> mimecar: tengo KDE kubuntu , eso cambia? lo hago ctrl h y no funciona
<mimecar> busca en los menus de dolphin
<vg> no tengo menus en dolphin...
<vg> ?¿?
<Rmolina> Buenos dias
<vg> kutsuu: hola
<vg> kutsuu: me podrias ayudar un momento?
<vg> mimecar: estas?
<Rmolina> ami me dices?
<Rmolina> :P
<kutsuu> ?!
<kutsuu> :/
<vg> hola
<vg> hay alguien?
<vg> hola?
<gllera> alguien conoce algo sobre aws?
<kutsuu> gllera, son siglas?
<gllera> kutsuu si, de Amazon web services
<kutsuu> gllera, yo ni idea, lo siento :)
<gllera> gracias de todas formas
<vg> hola
<vg> alguien me podria decir como poner los app oficiales?
<Acro> buenas noches
<vg> me aparecen solo de independiente
<Acro> tengo un problema no me graba el sonido
<vg> Acro: yo no creo que pueda ayudarte. Soy nuevo en el tema .Alguien por aqui podra ayudarte sin problema
<fzeta> mmm.. vg: a que te refieres? que app?
<vg> es cambiar lo de origenes de software
<vg> solo estan los de canonical e independientes
<santiago> hola buenas las tengan y mejor las pasen...
<santiago> al instalar los complementos para gnome shell alguna a perdido la capacidad de suspender le equipo...
<m4r71x> #linux_mx
<m4r71x> oops ventana equivocada XD
<santiago> amm
<m4r71x> lo siento, hasta la vista
<Tukeke> EXio, :D
<Acro> tengo un problema no me graba el sonido
<chilicuil> Acro: prueba en una consola usar $ alsamixer , luego presionar F5 y subir el volument a 'capture'
<Acro> voy a ver
<Acro> nada muerto la entrada Line no reacciona
<vg> alguien me ayuda a crear lanzadores en el escritorio?
<chilicuil> Acro: siempre ha sido asi?, o te quedaste sin posibilidad de grabar despues de ejecutar algun comando?
<Acro> creo que es por que le puese otra entrada de sonido-micro frontal pero ha he desactivado
<Acro> los programas de grabación no dan señal de error ninguna
<Acro> solo que no hay sonido y ya prove con 3 micros
<chilicuil> mmm, supongo que el problema reside en pulseaudio, probaria desactivandolo temporalmente para probar sin el (unicamente usando alsa)
<Acro> y como?
<chilicuil> Acro: no tengo idea, pero supongo que no debe ser tan dificil
<santiago> lanzadores en el escritorio? para que entorno...
<santiago> je je
<dylan66> que programa estas usando para grabar?
<Acro> grabador de  sonido el que viene con ubuntu 10.04
<dylan66> en el icono de sonido
<dylan66> click derecho en preferencias alli habilitas el microfono a usar
<ramrebol> hola. Luego de instalar unas cosas me dejo de funcionar skype y gmail para video. Como puedo eliminarlos y reinstalarlos?
<ramrebol> reinstalo y sigue igual
<Acro> dylan66 ya lo hce y probe todas las entradas
<Alchareo> si deseas matar a pulseaudio lo puedes hacer con pactl exit
<dylan66> el cuadro de preferencias de sonido te muestra una pestaña con el soundrecord
<dylan66> ahi debes cambiar una opcon
<dylan66> opcion
<Acro> esta activado
<Acro> fue el primer sitio donde acudi
<dylan66> le pusite la opcion analogico interno?
<dylan66> le diste volumen en entrada
<Acro> el chip de sonico en un intel IEC958
<Acro> te mando un captura de patalla
<dylan66> eso esta bien
<dylan66> pero falta una pestañita
<dylan66> de que esta funcionando el grabador de sonido
<dylan66> apreta el boton de grabar en en el grabador
<dylan66> y mira las preferencias de sonido
<dylan66> es la pestañita aplicaciones
<Acro> el nivel de entrada esta a tope
<vg> hola
<ramrebol> como puedo desintalar el plugin de google talk??   no me funciona y quiero ver si reinstalando se arregla
<ramrebol> vg: hola
<vg> supongo que si lo reinstalas vendra insluido
<vg> no se como sera para quitarlo
<ramrebol> me dice que hay conflictos para instalar
<ramrebol> en todo caso, lo que quiero es que funcione, y estoy probando reinstalando pero podria no ser necesario
<teknoduke> hi o/
<vg> Alguien me ayuda a tunear Ubuntu??'
<vg> teknoduke: que pasa compañero. Me echas una mano a tunear un poco Ubuntu?
<teknoduke> dime que quieres hacer vg
<vg> ponerle algunos temas que molen
<vg> acepto tus sugerencias ( si tienes alguna especial)
<teknoduke> yo cuando usaba ubuntu tenia gnome3 con un theme dark
<teknoduke> estaba bastante lindo
<teknoduke> igual con el gnome tweak tool vas probando
<vg> me ayudas a ponerlo?
<teknoduke> que tienes unity?
<vg> si
<vg> tengo 11.10
<vg> pero con el gnome normal
<teknoduke> la primera pregunta es si te gusta unity o quieren cambiarlo por gnome3
<vg> no me gusta unity
<vg> ya lo cambie por gnome 3
<teknoduke> entonces cambia a gnome shell
<vg> con las dos barras arriba y abajo
<vg> si si esta cambiado ya
<teknoduke> yo usaba gnome shell + docky y me bancaba sin las barrotas
<vg> como esta ahora sin la barra de lanzadores lateral me gusta
<vg> pero me gustaria ponerle ese dark theme que dices por ejemploi
<teknoduke> mira esto vg  a ver si te gusta algo
<teknoduke> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/satyas-gnome-shell-gtk-themes-ppa.html
<vg> teknoduke: en el gnome tweak me aparece en el apartado de temas , donde shell theme , me aparece un icono de alerta y me pone  ( no se pudieron listar las extensiones de GNOME-Shell
<teknoduke> mmm
<teknoduke> la pregunta del millon estas seguro que tenes gnome shell y no solo la interface gnome de las dos barras?
<vg> com puedo averiguarlo?
<vg> la verdad que no estoy muy seguro lo que tengo
<vg> solo conseguir quitar unity
<vg> pero no se que gnome
<teknoduke> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-install-gnome-shell-ubuntu-1110-newer-linux/ <-- vg mira esta guia
<teknoduke> si vas al centro de software puedes instalarlo
<vg> tenia gnome classic
<vg> voy a cambiar
<vg> ahora vuelvo ;)
<vg> supuestamente ya esta cambiado
<teknoduke> por acá estare
<vg> ya lo cambie
<teknoduke> vas a tener que cerrar sesion eventualmente para cargalo
<vg> reinicio mejor?
<teknoduke> sip
<vg> ok
<teknoduke> te espero por aca
<vg> ahora vuelvo man thanks!!
<vg> teknoduke:
<teknoduke> GridCube
<teknoduke> dime vg
<teknoduke> gracias por la ayuda con lo de xubuntu el otro día ya solucione el problema del ff lento al arrancar
<vg> teknoduke: cuando quiero seleccionar al cambiar de usuario solamente GNOME y no Gnome classic ni nada , no me deja.Vamos que inicio sesion con Gnome seleccionado y vuelvo a cerrar sesion y se queda marcado como gnome classic
<vg> y no como gnome
<GridCube> teknoduke,
<teknoduke> vg seguro que instalaste el Gnome Shell ?
<vg> si
<teknoduke> ah
<teknoduke> prueba a ver si ahora el gnome tweak tool te deja cambiar los temas
<vg> me aparece como instalado en el gestor software
<vg> no , no me deja
<vg> me sale lo mismo dfe que no se pudieron listar las extensiones de GNOME-Shell
<teknoduke> mmm
<teknoduke> prueba hacer un sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell y luego un sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<vg> ok
<vg> voy
<vg> ya esta
<vg> teknoduke: hecho
<teknoduke> reinicia a ver si lo instalo
<teknoduke> o tu ubuntu te odia xD
<vg> ok
<vg> voy
<jose> Preunta, alguien sabe que puedo hacer si una usb kingston, probe con 2 ya, no me bootea, y con otra si, la usb kingston que pruebo antes no tenia ningun problema, alguna sugerencia.
<frangor> hello
<Acro> jose replantea la pregunta
<teknoduke> hola frangor
<jose> ;)
<Acro> quieres que sea para boterar un ubuntu o que?
<vg> teknoduke: .... .... me sigue haciendo lo mismo
<vg> acabo de instalar tambien el gnome tweak tool
<vg>  nada
<vg> lo mismo
<teknoduke> tu ubuntu te odia veamos
<teknoduke> que error da el gnome teak tool
<jose> lo que pasa es que una usb kingston no bootea desde mi pc, antes esa misma memoria si funcionaba, ya he probado con otra usb kingston y pasa lo mismo, al tratar de elegir donde bootear en el menu, no aparece la memoria, solo el hd.
<vg> pues , en el apartado temas , donde esta la casilla de Shell theme , me sale un icono como de alerta y me dice : no se pudieron listar las extensiones de GNOME-Shell
<vg> con lo cual no me deja cambiar el tema
<teknoduke> probaste con reinstalar el gnome tweak tool? (0 idea de que problema tengas)
<vg> si
<vg> me lo desinstalo cuando desinstale el gnome-shell
<teknoduke> que bastardo xD
<vg> si
<vg> asique no se
<teknoduke> en la pestaña shell extension tienes activado el usar themes extensions ?
<vg> aver
<vg> no me aparece nada en shell extensions
<teknoduke> que cosas te aparecen?
<granjero> !ping
<kubot> pung
<vg> teknoduke: en esa pestaña nada
<teknoduke> y que pestañas te deja elegir
<vg> aver
<vg> como puedo mandarte unas capturas de pantalla?
<vg> asi lo ves mejor
<teknoduke> http://imageshack.us/
<ramrebol> no me funciona el google-talkplugin (y antes funcionaba). Alguien me puede echar un cable?
<vg> teknoduke: como te paso los enlaces de las imagenes?
<vg> nunca use imageshack sorry
<teknoduke> por ahí dice direct link en la pic
<vg> aver si es esta
<vg> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/pantallazodel2011120623.png/
<vg> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/pantallazodel2011120623.png/
<fzeta> see you later!!
<vg> teknoduke: puedes verlas?
<teknoduke> si
<vg> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/pantallazodel2011120623.png/
<vg> ahi esta lo que te digo
<teknoduke> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/how-to-install-and-manage-gnome-shell.html
<teknoduke> vg instala eso :P
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches a tod@s!
<ramrebol> buenos dias tabunet
<tabunet> tengo un pequeño problema a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, me explico:
<vg> teknoduke: no entiendo lo que pone de alt-f- and type r
<vg> alt -f2  and type r
<teknoduke> eso hace que el escritorio se reinicie
<vg> no me hace efecto
<tabunet> Me acabo de comprar el Samsung Galaxy Nexus (android) y al igual que otros dispositivos como las tablets  android que no tienen tarjeta SD Card usan MTP. Mi pregunta es como se activa MTP en Ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> Según synaptic tengo esto instalado http://i.imgur.com/AnZcy.png
<tabunet> quiero saber como activar MTP para que me reconozca el samsung galaxy nexus como un dispositivo usb cualquiera, gracias
<teknoduke> vg alt+f2 te abre una linea de comandos e ingora el r o no lanza la linea de comando
<vg> no me hace nada
<teknoduke> :/
<teknoduke> no tengo idea que te pasa entonces
<frangor_> que le pasa?
<frangor_> xD
<vg> se puede hacer de otra forma?
<teknoduke> vg no puede activar los themes en gnome3
<frangor_> uix, yo aun ando en gnome2 xD
<frangor_> pero puede dar una pista ejecutar en consola el programa q use para seleccionar el theme
<vg> instale gnome-shell
<vg> instale gnome-tweak-tool
<vg> e instalado algunas cosas mas que me dijo teknoduke
<vg> y nada
<frangor_> el gtt ese es lo q se usa para cambiar themes?
<vg> eso dicen
<frangor_> has probado de ejecutarlo en una consola y ver la salida?
<frangor_> quizas te de algun pensaje por consola que te pueda ayudar
<frangor_> s/pensaje/mensaje/
<vg> ??
<vg> como¿?
<frangor_> leuego, me pregunto si despues de instalar el gnome-shell-extensions-user-themes o lo que sea, has reiniciado el gnome-shell
<frangor_> vg, como que?
<vg> como se reinicia el gnome-shell?
<vg> XD
<vg> no se como es
<vg> dimelo
<frangor_> vg, Ctrl + F2
<frangor_> y creo que poniendo r
<frangor_> me suena haber leido, pero como te digo, yo aun uso gnome2 y hablo de memoria xD
<vg> se puede hacer desde consola?
<frangor_> a ver
<vg> abajo en la esquina me sale un recuadrito
<vg> para poner algo
<frangor_> tu apretad alt+f2 y te saldra el
<frangor_> dialogo de ejecutar un comando
<frangor_> pones simplemente r y se reinicia el gnome-shell
<vg> pues hago eso
<vg> y no hace nada
<vg> pongo r
<vg> le doy a enter
<vg> y yasta
<frangor_> xD
<teknoduke> xD
<teknoduke> wb bro
<vg> le doy a eso y yasta
<vg> no se
<frangor_> bueno
<frangor_> pues ahora prueba lo otro
<vg> se supone que deberia aberse reiniciado?
<frangor_> ejecuta el gnome-twhaaats-twikitriki ese en consola
<frangor_> a ver que te dice xD
<frangor_> ya me entiendes, q no me se el nombre de memoria
<tabunet> Cuando podais por favor necesito conectar mi Samsung Galaxy Nexus via MTP a mi Ubuntu 11.10 como cualquier otro dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo, gracias
<frangor_> tabunet, a ver, has mirado que no tengas activado en android el modo usb debug?
<vg> frangor: se abre la aplicacion gnome-tweak-tool
<vg> no pasa otra cosa
<frangor_> vg en consola no te dice nada?
<vg> en consola salen una cuantas de lineas y luego se abre la app
<frangor_> pues esas lineas, mira a ver si hay algo q te haga sospechar
<vg> te copio y pego
<vg> en paste bin
<frangor_> no se, haz un trabajo de deducir tu mismo, pero si no te ves capaz puedes intentar de pegarlo, si
<chilicuil> jojojo, estaba jugando con orchestra y he formateado accidentalmente el disco con formato ext4, todo el disco..., tenia un sistema windows, alguien sabe como recuperar los datos?, he cancelado la instalacion, solo termino el paso de formato ext4 a todo el disco
<tabunet> frangor si está desactivado, como explicaba algunos dispositivos como el Samsung Galaxy Nexus (que trae android 4.0.1)  y algunas tablets que no tienen SDCard no funcionan como los teléfonos con SDCard, lo que utilizan es el protocolo MTP
<tabunet> y se que se puede activar en Ubuntu 11.10 pero no se cómo
<vg> http://pastebin.com/fwAvYUfJ
<vg> frangor: http://pastebin.com/fwAvYUfJ
<frangor_> tabunet, oooh, no tenia ni idea
<frangor_> vg, vale, una cosa
<vg> errores por tos lados
<frangor_> vg, no estaras en el modo ese que se parece a gnome2?
<tabunet> luego usan otro protocolo raro PPTP (no se si está bien escrito) que actua como una cámara de fotos, pero yo quiero usar MTP para tener acceso al sistema de archivos de mi galaxy nexus
<vg> pues no se
<frangor_> vg, tienes una barra negra debajo?
<vg> frangor: si
<frangor_> vg, no estas usando gnome-shell
<frangor_> vg, tienes aceleracion 3d?
<vg> cual es gnome shell
<vg> aceleracion 3d?
<vg> a que te refieres?
<frangor_> vg, gnome-shell necesita aceleracion dri, si
<frangor_> vg, en una consola: glx-info | grep -i rend
<vg> me dice que no se encontro la orden
<frangor_> instala mesa-utils
<frangor_> (ahora me estoy aventurando, no se q paquete sera en ubuntu)
<vg> dice que ya esta en mi version mas reciente
<porke> glxinfo | grep -i rend
<frangor_> porke++
<frangor_> :P
<frangor_> xD
<frangor_> es lo que tiene hablar de memoria
<vg> jj
<vg> glxinfo
<tabunet> frangor creo que ya tengo una pista
<vg> me aparece direct rendering : yes
<tabunet> ya os contaré
<frangor_> tabunet, bien bien :)
<frangor_> vg, y en la segunda linea?
<vg> server glx version string :SGI
<vg> vendor perdon
<vg> server glx vendor
<vg> en la 3ª es : server glx version string: 1.4
<frangor_> uhm
<vg> si quieres te lo copio y pego en un paste.bin
<frangor_> vg, pues no sera por eso, pero por algun motivo parece que no se ejecuta tu gnome-shell
<vg> eso parece
<frangor_> fijate en la linea 6 de gtt, dice claramente: WARNING : Shell not running
<vg> tendre que reinstalar ?? de nuevo?? ¬¬ XD
<vg> si eso pone
<frangor_> uh, q pereza, no? xD
<vg> ya van 6 reinstalaciones
<vg> XD
<vg> de distintas versiones
<vg> me dan muchos problemas
<vg> no lo entiendo
<vg> el portatil es nuevo
<vg> un i3 a 2,4
<vg> 4 gb ram
<vg> intel HD graphics
<vg> no se porque
<vg> frangor: que hacer?
<teknoduke> es muy bizarro lo que te pasa
<vg> teknoduke: ya te digo
<vg> teknoduke: no me va ninguna distro en condiciones
<vg> : que si una los botones de brillo , ke si otra la red inalambrica a veces falla ,que si otra falla en la actualizacion de los paquetes de idioma... etc etc
<teknoduke> debe ser algo mucho más simple de lo que pensamos
<frangor_> seguro
<vg> ni idea
<vg> miren que no hago mucho
<vg> solo intento quedar bien la distro para usarla
<vg> pero entre unos errores y otros no me va bien
<teknoduke> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/satyas-gnome-shell-gtk-themes-ppa.html
<teknoduke> trata de instalar un theme por ppa
<teknoduke> a ver que pasa xD
<vg> ok voy
<teknoduke> por lo menos si falla sabremos que dice desde la consola
<vg> ya hice uno
<vg> parece que lo hizo bien
<vg> pero en el gnome-tweak-tool no me aparece para cambiar de tema
<vg> teknoduke: me recomiendas algo?
<teknoduke> yo me fui de ubuntu
<teknoduke> por los problemas
<frangor_> vg, no vas a poder cambiar el theme de gnome-shell si no lo estas usando
<vg> no me deja usarlo
<teknoduke> vg te deja cambiar las apariencias de ventanas, rato, etc?
<vg> si
<vg> pero las que trae ya
<vg> desde el tweak tool
<mililitro> no puedo levantar  mi tarjeta inalambrica  bradcom  ya puse este comando sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source y me dice que  ya tengo la version mas reciente
<mililitro> y luego  ¡ que hago?
<fosco_> mililitro: puedes conectar a internet?
<mililitro> negativo, solo esta activo el bluethoot pero la inalambrica  de ninguna manera
<mililitro> no detecta redes, ni puedo entrar a opciones
<mililitro> pero en Lspci
<fosco_> entonces el comando q has puesto na ha hecho nada
<mililitro> si aparece
<fosco_> para ejecutar eso necesitas internet
<mililitro> aqui estoy    ¡ que comando uso?
<mililitro> estoy por via ethernet
<fosco_> entonces SÍ puedes conectar a internet
<fosco_> lo primero actualiza el sistema
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mililitro> gracias  intento eso y regreso :)
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-07
<vg> teknoduke: la 10-04 viene con gnome shell?
<teknoduke> creo que 11.10 si la instalas no actualizando es gnome shell
<vg> pero alguna vez se tendria que actualizar no?
<teknoduke> si si pero no es lo mismo instalar un 9.04 y actualizar desde allí
<teknoduke> que instarlo de 0, configuraciones y etc que se mantienen
<vg> entonces dices que instale la 11.10 sin actualizar al reintalar?
<frangor_> la 11.10 trae gnome-shell?
<frangor_> osea que canonical al final reniega de unity?
<vg> no creo que traiga gnome shell
<teknoduke> supuestamente trae los 2
<teknoduke> yo que se a mi al final me termino gustando mas xfce que gnome shell
<fosco_> <frangor_> la 11.10 trae gnome-shell? <- por defecto lleva unity, gnome-shell puede instalarse como cualquier otro programa
<frangor_> fosco_, eso imagginé :)
<vg> fosco: pero porque a mi me da tantos problemas instalar gnome shell?
<fosco_> vg: es dificil de saber, quizá lo instalaste mal, quizá tienes una ubuntu antigua, quizá tu driver grafico no está bien soportado...
<vg> si reinstalo me echais una mano a hacerlo apso a paso para que no salga mal?
<vg> y vemos que es lo que puede fallar
<vg> ?
<frangor_> es q no deberia q tener q reinstalar
<vg> no me deja cambiar de escritorios
<fosco_> que version de ubuntu usas?
<vg> la 11.10
<vg> la ultima
<fosco_> y version de gnome shell?
<vg> lo que quise hacer es desinstalar unity e instalarle gnome shell
<fosco_> gnome-shell --version
<vg> la version no se
<vg> la 3.2.1
<fosco_> ok, de version estas bien entonces
<fosco_> veamos lo delos escritorios, como intentas cambiar de escritorio?
<vg> me referia a cambiar la version de gnome
<vg> al gnome shell
<frangor_> se refiere a psar de unity a gnome-shell
<bentexui> error desconocido de la API Open Collaboration Services . (0)
<vg> efectivamente
<fosco_> vg: dices que desinstalaste unity
<bentexui> alguien sabe como se soluciona?
<vg> fosco: si
<fosco_> entonces como pretendes usarlo?
<vg> usar gnome shell dices?
<fosco_> no te entiendo, expón claramente lo que quieres hacer
<vg> pues desinstale unity e instale gnome shell
<vg> al grano >  quitar el entorno Unity y queda gnome shell para personalizarlo (tunearlo) en mi caso
<vg> ya que unity me parece muy incodo y engorroso
<dylan66> gnome-shell no es muy tuneable
<vg> pues segun vi si
<dylan66> solo cuenta con una pagina para algunas extensiones
<fosco_> vg: vale, y cual es el problema?
<bentexui> error desconocido de la API Open Collaboration Services . (0)
<bentexui> saben como se soluciona ese error?
<frangor_> bueno dylan66, eso ya es opinion personal.. xD
<vg> pues que en el gnome-tweak-tool no me deja cambiar de tema
<fosco_> vg: tendrás que instalar alguno primero
<vg> me dice que : no se pudieron listar las extensiones de GNOME-Shell
<frangor_> fosco_, el problema es que le arranca gnome en el backnode ese (o como se llame) no en gnome-shell
<vg> y no me deja cambiar el tema de gnome
<vg> eso
<frangor_> backtrace*
<frangor_> xD
<vg> y por mas que quiero cambiarlo a gnome-shell no me deja
<dylan66> fallback
<fosco_> fallback mode?
<frangor_> dylan66++
<frangor_> (ya digo, hablo de oidas xD)
<fosco_> si estás en modo fallback no podrás cambiar nada
<dylan66> en configuracion del sistema en informacion del sistema quizas halla una pestaña para mover de fallback a modo con 3d
<vg> me dices como es please?
<bentexui> error desconocido de la API Open Collaboration Services . (0)
<vg> ahi no hay nada dylan-66
<bentexui> alguien sabe solucionarlo
<bentexui> por favor
<fosco_> bentexui: no es necesario que repitas, si nadie responde es que nadie lo sabe
<bentexui> ah ok
<bentexui> es que no me deja instalar nada en el shell
<vg> reinstala...es el futuro
<tabunet> frangor mira esto http://i.imgur.com/tBUxr.png
<tabunet> ya detecto mi android
<bentexui> y no me guarda los fondos de escritorio cuando renicio
<tabunet> ahora sólo falta que lo vea desde el explorador de archivos
<tabunet> he instalado mtpfs y mtp-tools
<frangor_> tabunet, genial :)
<frangor_> tabunet, gracias, me vendra bien si actualizo en el futuro android
<tabunet> estoy siguiendo más o menos este tutorial de la asus transformer
<tabunet> http://goo.gl/CLZs3
<tabunet> cuando hablan del id product y el id vendor que me he vuelto loco buscándolo, lo puedes ver usando mtp-detect y te dice la información de la primera captura
<tabunet> ahora me dice que no está conectado el otro extremo pero bueno hemos avanzado bastante
<vg> fosco_: estaras por aqui?
<vg> creo que voy a reinstalar
<dylan66> que pasa cuando cierras la sesion vg?
<fosco_> no lo creo
<tabunet> como te dije algunos dispositivos (los que no tienen SDCard) usan MTP como la tablet Asus Transformer o los Nexus, tanto el anterior como éste nuevo
<vg> cuando cierro la sesion no pasa nada
<vg> si abro sesion y antes elijo GNOME
<vg> me sale como lo tengo ahora
<tabunet> ya estoy cerca frangor ;)
<dylan66> no hay otras opciones
<dylan66> ?
<dylan66> no era necesario que desinstalaras unity
<dylan66> podias tener las dos a la vez
<vg> dylan66: nada de nada
<vg> dylan66: voy a reinstalar , me echasuna mano en cuanto termine para ver como podemos hacerlo?
<dylan66> creo que cuando sacaste unity sacaste alguna otra cosa necesaria
<vg> dylan66: tengo el USB preparado , reinstalo en un momento.No me tarda mucho ,si estas por aqui , te agradeceria que me ayudases a hacer lo que necesito
<vg> para que no se joda
<vg> :)
<dylan66> muy bien
<vg> ahora mismo vuelvo
<vg> thanks
<tabunet> bueno frangor creo que voy a tener que esperar porque faltan cosas en libmtp al ser el dispositivo tan reciente, de todas maneras no te preocupes me conecto sin problemas via ssh con sshdroid, quería mtp para usar showtell y básicamente por probar
<tabunet> pero bueno algo hemos ganado, he aprendido un poquito más antes de marchar a la cama ;)
<frangor_> tabunet, ok. buenas noches
<tabunet> buenas noches frangor, buenas noches a todos, me quedo en modo murciélago ya porque me voy a descansar y gracias por intentar prestar ayuda ;)
<vg> dylan66: ya esta
<vg> dylan66: estas por ahi?
<dylan66> si aqui estoy
<vg> ya reinstale
<esmirlin> chicos existen widgets para unity en plan plasmoids que se pueden poner en una capa en el escritorio¿?
<vg_> dylan66: me echas una mano pues?
<vg_> hola
<vg_> hola hay alguien?
<vg_> ueeee
<vg_> no hay nadie?
<vg_> holaaa?????
<vg_> necesito ayuda un momento por favor
<vg_> hola!!
<vg_> necesito ayuda un momentin gente!!
<frangor_> vg_, sigues sin gnome-shell?
<vg_> e reinstalado
<vg_> me iba a yudar dylan66 pero se a ido
<vg_> acabo de reinstalar , no me a tardado mucho
<vg_> lo tengo a cero
<vg_> aun ni actualize
<Tron_Cerebelum> que pasa==?
<vg_> quiero instalar gnome-shell a ubuntu 11.10
<vg_> porque antes tuve mnome-tweakovidas y no se que paso que no me dejaba cambiar temas el g
<vg_> asique e reinstalado de nuevo
<Tron_Cerebelum> y cual es el problema ahora
<vg_> aver si me pueden ayudar a instalarlo adecuadamente
<vg_> porque algo hice antes que no salio bien
<Tron_Cerebelum> cual gnome-shell
<vg_> paso a paso
<vg_> si
<vg_> gnome shell
<Tron_Cerebelum> bueno
<vg_> para poder "tunearlo" digamos con temas despues
<Tron_Cerebelum> si si
<Tron_Cerebelum> yo lo tengo
<vg_> me ayudas please?
<Tron_Cerebelum> espera un momento que tengo un problema en el internet
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya te ayudo
<vg_> dylan66: hi
<vg_> ok
<vg_> aki estoy!!
<Tron_Cerebelum> bueno
<Tron_Cerebelum> lo primero que tienes es que descargarlo
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya lo hiciste
<Tron_Cerebelum> ??
<vg_> no
<vg_> dime
<vg_> paso a paso
<vg_> desde el  principio
<vg_> no quiero cagarla
<vg_> :)
<Tron_Cerebelum> bueno
<Tron_Cerebelum> escribe
<Tron_Cerebelum> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Tron_Cerebelum> no debes agregar ningun repositorio
<Tron_Cerebelum> me avisas vg_
<vg_> Tron_Cerebelum: esta en ello :)
<perro_mdp26> hola a todos
<perro_mdp26> tengo un problema con ubuntu y me gustaria poder hacerle a alguien algunas consultas
<m4v> !ask perro_mdp26
<kubot> perro_mdp26: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<perro_mdp26> gracias
<perro_mdp26> mi problema es el siguiente: estoy en la argentina y utilizo una conexion 3g, cuando la uso con ubuntu solo puedo usar internet con firefox el resto de las aplicaciones que usan internet no conectan o se quedan un tiempo largo haciendolo, ahora cuando uso esta misma conexion en windows algo mejora, la conexion es lenta pero pareceria funcionar mejor en un lado que en otro, creo que puede
<perro_mdp26> ser porque en windows puede configurar la conexion como 3g wcdma pero en ubuntu solo la puedo configurar como 3g hsds (o algo similar que no recuerdo muy bien) no se si sera ahi el problema o por otro lado
<chicadivinaaa> holaaa! alguien me explica como funciona esto que n oentiendo nadaaaa
<chicadivinaaa> hay algun canal de levante acaaa
<m4v> chicadivinaaa: no, este canal es sobre soporte de Ubuntu.
<dylan66> dejenla no la desperdicien xd
<chicadivinaaa> entonces puedo pedir ayuda sobre un tema ubuntu?
<m4v> si, pero no ocupes este canal con temas no relacionados al soporte, el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic.
<chicadivinaaa> esta bien, perdon por invadir y gracias por responderme. tengo un tema con mi ubuntu 10.04 no se si alguien puede enseñarme la solucion, cuando entro en la pagina de ciudad.com ene l chat completo mis datos y en la ventana que se abre me dice undefined string. antes podia conectarme de lo mas bien, y ahora me dice esto , no pudeo elegir canal ni nada. en el centro software de ubuntu veo qeu tengo java 6 instalado
<chicadivinaaa> tendra algo que ver esto con que hace algunos dias tampoco se puede conectar al amsn?
<m4v> no sabría decirte, no parece estar relacionado a Ubuntu, el msn funciona.
<chicadivinaaa> peron, el amsn es el que estoy usando ahora, me refiero al emesene
<m4v> debe ser un problema del sitio.
<orionman> hola
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> gente  una pre
<r3c4ll> hola todos, tengo un amigo con un servidor proxy viejito con ubuntu intrepid (8.10), que repositorios puedo usar para bajar algunos paquetes que quiero instalar...? algun repo de ubuntu tiene paquetes de intrepid?
<orionman> se sienten seguros cuando navegan??
<guampa> eh?
<orionman> tienen  forma  de provar si  su firewall  les esta protegiendo??
<orionman> no se  han preguntado   eso??
<m4v> orionman: no hay repositorios para 8.10 que yo sepa, ya dejó de soportarse.
<guampa> orionman cual es el punto
<guampa> tenes algun problema con ubuntu?
<m4v> orionman: sorry, era para r3c4ll.
<orionman> les pregunto si el firewall si esta activado  como saben  que les esta protegiendo?  solo  por   fe?
<m4v> r3c4ll: mira mi último mensaje más arriba ^
<orionman> no hablo de  repositorios
<guampa> orionman: tema mas bien para offtopic, pero el firewall si esta configurado te protege los puertos nomas, es una parte de lo que es "proteccion" y seguridad completa no existe
<m4v> orionman: no necesitas un firewall si no tenés servicios funcionando. Ubuntu no viene con ningún servicio por defecto, así que no necesita un firewall.
<orionman> el firewall  viene en a que te refieres   con servicio??  el navegdor  cuando surfea  noes   un servicio?
<guampa> no, es un cliente
<guampa> el servicio esta en el sitio web que estas viendo
<m4v> orionman: no, no lo es. Un servicio es un servidor web, algo que esté esperando conexiones entrantes desde internet. Si no instalaste ninguno no necesitas firewall.
<orionman> ok  pero  si uno navega abre progrmas   hace  todo  eso .....no implica  riesgos   conectado a internet?
<guampa> no tiene nada que ver con el firewall eso
<m4v> orionman: no es algo del que te proteja un firewall,
<orionman> un p2p puede   ser   riesgo entonces
<orionman> o sea lo  de   comartir   archivos
<orionman> compartir
<guampa> cual es tu consulta concreta?
<orionman> si hay  el  firewall  en realidad protege   y  como "yo" podria  saber  que  efectivamente  lo hace
<orionman> esoo  en actividades   online
<guampa> ya se te explicó exactamente que tipo de proteccion da el firewall
<guampa> si no tenes servicios en tu maquina no lo necesitas
<orionman> utedes  lo tienen  activado??
<guampa> cuando uso un servicio en mi maquina lo activo
<m4v> ubuntu no trae firewall activado por defecto.
<orionman> es  decir  te  sientes   seguro ....online
<orionman> bueno......si en  algun momnto saben  de alguie jaqueado  o penetrado  usando  linus me   gustaria  saber  sobre  eso.....
<kzman> hola
<orionman> estoy uando  un mini teclado  excusen mi mla  letra
<orionman> digo  la mala letra
<kzman> cual es la diferencia entre los paquetes grub-pc y grub-pc-bin?
<orionman> hasta  luego  gente..!
<m4v> kzman: "apt-cache show grub-pc-bin"
<m4v> al final explica "blah blah blah ... most people should install grub-pc instead"
<r3c4ll> m4v, canonical o alguien mas no guarda por lo menos un archivo de las versiones antiguas? como en http://archive.debian.org/debian-archive/
<kzman> m4v, ya, esque lo que yo necesito es desinstalarlo (porque uso el grub de otro sistema), cual debo borrar, uno o los dos?
<m4v> r3c4ll: creo que están las isos de las versiones antiguas, pero no un repositorio
<m4v> kzman: porque lo vas a borrar? :|
<m4v> r3c4ll: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<kzman> (porque uso el grub de otro sistema)
<kzman> tengo dual boot y uso el grub del otro, que es debian
<m4v> kzman: y porque eso significa que tenés que desinstalar grub-pc?
<m4v> osea, que ganás? 2kb de espacio?
<r3c4ll> m4v gracias
<kzman> m4v, bueno, hasta donde yo entiendo cuando ubuntu actualiza el kernel, actualiza el grub, sobreescribiendolo, pero yo quero usar el de debian
<m4v> kzman: actualiza el grub.cfg, pero no sobreescribe el grub.
<m4v> supongo que no estas usando el grub.cfg de ubuntu en el grub de debian
<kzman> m4v, entoces no usa el comando update-grub?
<kzman> ...cuando actualiza?
<m4v> update-grub actualiza el grub.cfg que yo sepa, estoy seguro que no te vuelve a reinstalar el grub en el disco.
<vg> cerebelum: estas?=
<m4v> kzman: en el man de update-grub dice que "generate a grub2 config file"
<vg> Cerebelum: estas?
<kzman> m4v, ah, ok gracias, pero en todo caso, como de desinstala?
<m4v> si ya pisaste el grub de ubuntu con el debian, que vas a desinstalar?
<m4v> el de debian*
<vg> alguien me ayuda?
<vg> me dejaron a medias XD
<vg> ...
<Tron_Cerebelum> Volvi!!!!
<vg> Tron_Cerebelum: bien
<m4v> vg: no se que problema tenías
<vg> vrei que te fuiste
<Tron_Cerebelum> no
<vg> m4v: tranquilo me esta ayudando tron
<Tron_Cerebelum> no puedo dejar
<vg> gracias!
<felipe__> hola, alguien entiende o puede ayudar, mi skype no me detecta la cam y el cheese si me la detecta
<Colo_ar> felipe__: proba con esto : LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<CaBeTuX>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CaBeTuX> juaz
<felipe__> si eso lo probe y funciona pero tengo que marcar siempre eso antes de abrir el skype y no lo hace automaticamente como antes en versiones anteriores del ubuntu
<felipe__> tengo el ubuntu 11.04
<Colo_ar> ahhh ni idea eso lo use en el 10.04, un par dee veces cuando noqueria andar la cam
<felipe__> utilizo poco la camara, hacia tiempo que no la usaba y hoy me hizo falta y buscando solo encontre esa solucion que me has dado
<felipe__> tambien lei que eso lo puedo poner en un script, pero de eso no entiendo no se como hacerlo
<Colo_ar> a mi en el 10.04 reuerdo haber usado ese comando y despues me la tomaba bien, pero no recuerdo muy bien todo
<sp0ck> felipe__:
<sp0ck> nuevo, lanzador
<sp0ck> personalizado
<sp0ck> y en orden
<sp0ck> pones esto
<sp0ck> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<sp0ck> listo
<sp0ck> tenes un lanzador con skype y cam :D
<felipe__> eso es lo que quiero hacer, gracias, voy a probar
<sp0ck> de nada
<sp0ck> no olvides el env
<sp0ck> es lo que hace que puedas usarlo desde el lanzador
<Colo_ar> que bien aprendimos algo!!!
<felipe__> no me acuerdo como se hace un nuevo lanzador lo hice una vez hace mucho
<sp0ck> feodra siempre enseña algo
<sp0ck> digo, ubuntu, perdon, fue el cloak
<sp0ck> xD
<felipe__> a si ya lo tengo
<Colo_ar> jajaja
<itxshell> 0.o
<felipe__> sp0ck gracias, ya funciona perfecto
<sp0ck> felipe__: me alegro =)
<felipe__> pequeño detalle, se puede cambiar el icono por el del skype?
<sp0ck> si felipe__
<Colo_ar> bien felipe__!!!
<sp0ck> click derecho, propiedades
<sp0ck> y veras el icono, buscas la ruta a alguna imagen
<sp0ck> y la colocas
<felipe__> donde estan las imagenes de iconos en ubuntu? o me busco una por internet?
<sp0ck> felipe__: /usr/share/icons
<Alchareo> /usr/share/icons
<felipe__> sp0ck eres un mostro, genial , me quedo mas bonito que el original, muchas gracias
<sp0ck> de nada felipe__, me alegro mucho :D
<felipe__> no quiero abusar, otra pregunta , si quiero ponerlo ahora en aplicaciones/internet, donde esta el icono original se puede?
<sp0ck> felipe__: si
<sp0ck> apt-get install alacarte
<sp0ck> luego, sobre el menu de Aplicaciones
<sp0ck> click derecho, editar, y agregas lo mismo en la seccion internet
<CloudStrife> cual es el umask más permisivo?
<felipe__> apt-get install alacart
<felipe__> perdon me equivoque en copiar pegar
<sp0ck> alacerte
<sp0ck> alacarte*
<sp0ck> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<felipe__> si, ya veo, y no seria mejor modificar el icono que ya tengo del skype y ponerne lo que le puse al otro?
<bentexui> error desconocido de la API Open Collaboration Services
<bentexui> alguien sabe lo significa
<xangua> si pudieras dar más detalles a lo mejor
<bentexui> pues al instentar poner ventanas nuevas
<bentexui> me sale ese mensaje
<bentexui> basicamente cuando uso la opción añadir
<bentexui> nuevos elemento
<bentexui> me sale ese mensaje
<bentexui> y he buscado y no he encontrado mucho
<bentexui> cada vez que intento instalar algún complemento me sale ese mensaje
<bentexui> no se si es que el servidor se ha caido
<bentexui> o soy yo
<vg> alguien sabe porque no me funcionan los dichosos botones de brillo?
<vg> _Cerebelum
<lgc> Hola.
<a_> oo
<a_> aaa
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<Infortec> hola como estan....una consulta tengo uan antena wifi que toma refdes desde 1000mts,nmi pregunta es...si me puedo conectar a inet a un router pero este tiene alcanza solo de 20mts...es posible??? [
<arp-> no
<arp-> el rotuer tiene que llegar bien a vos
<arp-> como vos a el
<Infortec> ahhhhhh muchas gracias...ahora entendi..con razon me saltaban errores jeje
<sp0ck> de todos modos
<sp0ck> teoria de los conjuntos
<sp0ck> si la antena alcanza 1000mts, y el AP ese 20, deberias llegarle
<sp0ck> si le llegas, no importa si el alcanza 1 o 20 mts
<Infortec> si...ami me figura y meconecto...pero no entra  ainet salta errores
<Infortec> puede que tenga que co figurar configuiracion de mi aquina???
<Infortec> perdon...las teclas funcionan mal
<arp-> no
<arp-> la coneccion es bidireccional
<arp-> los datos tienen que ir y venir
<arp-> la condicion de alcance es la misma para ambos sentidos
<sp0ck> entonces que sentido tiene una antena de 1000mts?
<arp-> justamente
<arp-> ahcer un enlace
<arp-> a algo remoto
<Infortec> poder usar tranquilo airodum-ng.....
<arp-> que pueda llegar a vos tb
<Infortec> pero no llega
<arp-> pf
<Infortec> los datos a mi maquina
<arp-> no es tema dle canal
<arp-> ..
<Infortec> perdon...solo por la antena
<sp0ck> Infortec: o sea, queres robar wifi
<Infortec> como rpegunto que sentido tiene usar una de 1000mts
<arp-> ya te lo dije
<arp-> si tenes una antena de 1000mts
<Infortec> no quiero hacer mierda carrefur tiene enxcriptacion WEP
<arp-> es por  que necesitas enlazar algo
<arp-> a 1000mts
<arp-> que tenga capacidad tambien de transmitirte a vos a 1000mts
<Infortec> ahhh ay veo yta veo...ya me dieron por donde tengo que buscar info..
<Infortec> grax a todos...
<sp0ck> /join #wireless
<arp-> los Ap's promedio rondan los 150/200mts
<arp-> por mas antena que tengas
<arp-> el otro AP no va llegar mas quel o que da
<sp0ck> Carrefour
<arp-> pero si...
<arp-> es preferible tenes una buena antena
<arp-> que una comun..
<arp-> por que los Ap's que tengas en el rango de alcance
<arp-> siempre lo vas a recibir mejor
<arp-> que si usaras una antena comun
<arp-> y ellos a vos tb te captarian mejor
<arp-> en fin.
<Infortec> listo amigos era eso nada mas..gra x por la info....me van a ver mas seguido jaja...ahora tengo que ver como desactivar por hardware el keyloger o lo que sea jaja
<sp0ck> eso de "hacer mierda"
<Infortec> increible hasta fotos te sacan....}
<sp0ck> Infortec: antes que nada, primero mira lo basico
<sp0ck> http://pastie.org/2979143
<sp0ck> es un consejo
<Infortec> no seas prejuicioso...parezco un simple novatito pero no es asi..no teconfundas por mis preguntas tontas....
<Infortec> ademas mejor que me agarren...
<Infortec> }yo tengo muchasd mas cosas que le juegan a ellos en contra}}
<Infortec> o se a van ellos presos no yo jeje
<Infortec> bueno era eso no mas gente que anden bien...
<kutsuu> buenas
<gllera> cómo puedo saber los todos grupos de usuarios en mi pc desde la terminal
<m4v> gllera: mirando el contenido de /etc/group, "cat /etc/group"
<gllera> m4v gracias!!
<gazz> hola
<tekno|work> buenas o/
<leandroandresbar> hola proccess
<SanadorHerido> hola,alguien sabe a que distancia tiene que estar la estacion para poder sacar la wpa2 ????
<SanadorHerido> no logro dar con el handshake
<SanadorHerido> pero veo la macrouter y la mac del cliente
<SanadorHerido> aireplay-ng -0 1 -a 98:FC:11:BC:0B:5A -c 00:22:41:B6:46:F1 mon0
<SanadorHerido> sin embargo sigue saliendo  "0 handshake "
<jaime_> buenas tardes a tod@s
<leandroandresbar> holsa
<leandroandresbar> hla
<leandroandresbar> hola
<leandroandresbar> jajaaaaa
<vg> que pasa gente
<vg> hay algien por ahi¿
<xangua> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vg> jaja ok gracias kubot
<vg> no me funcionan los botones de brillo.Alguien sabe porque?
 * xoan buenas
<xangua> con tal cantidad de detalles que das podría ser cualquier cosa
<xangua> !Mediakeys
<kubot> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<vg> pues es basicamente eso. Pulso los botones de brillo y no hace absolutamente nada.
<vg> kubot eso es para mi ? la respuesta?
<vg> kubot: me explicas como funciona lo que me dijiste?
<kubot> vg: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<vg> tampoco me funcionan los controles de sonido
<vg> los botones
<vg> ni los de brillo ni los de sonido (para bajar volumen)
<vg> para subir si funciona
<vg> hola???
<reepeecheep> hola
<vg> ppuedes ayudarme?
<reepeecheep> aver dime
<reepeecheep> esperoque,si
<vg> no me funcionan los botones de brillo ni los de sonido del teclado.Tengo Ubuntu 11.10
<vg> los de brillo no hacen nada y los de volumen solo funciona el de subir volumen
<reepeecheep> :O
<reepeecheep> lap?
<vg> si
<vg> hp 630
<reepeecheep> mmm
<reepeecheep> vete a combinaciones de teclado
<vg> eso donde esta
<reepeecheep> alomejor las tienesdesactivadas
<reepeecheep> mmm
<reepeecheep> me parece que en sistemas
<vg> no
<reepeecheep> MMMMM
<vg> no se puede hacer nada
<reepeecheep> son botones o es una hot keysa
<reepeecheep> ose como lsubes el volumen
<CaBeTuX> buenas!!!
<CaBeTuX> consulta:
<reepeecheep> con un boton
<reepeecheep> o con Fn+Derecha por ejmplo
<vg> fn derecha?
<vg> no hace nada
<reepeecheep> por eso
<reepeecheep> como es el teclado
<reepeecheep> de tu lap
<CaBeTuX> es normal que entre un webserver y un cliente haya muchos ACK restransmiciones y RST ????
<reepeecheep> tiene botones extra (puestos por HP)
<vg> si
<reepeecheep> ????
<reepeecheep> aaaaaaa
<vg> tiene los botones de brillo
<vg> volumen
<vg> play
<reepeecheep> :O
<vg> pause
<reepeecheep> OK
<vg> rew
<vg> etc
<reepeecheep> y ninguno funciona
<CaBeTuX> estoy usando el wireshark para snifear el trafico
<reepeecheep> mmm
<reepeecheep> pues = deberia esta rn donde te dije
<reepeecheep> a ver vete
<reepeecheep> a sisema
<reepeecheep> al menu
<reepeecheep> y depues a admiistracion
<reepeecheep> dime que opciones tiene (lo que pasa es que no recuerdo si es en adm)
<vg> aver
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> vg estas???+
<fosco__> no
<CaBeTuX> es normal que entre un webserver y un cliente haya muchos ACK restransmiciones y RST ????
<fosco__> CaBeTuX, ni idea, eso quizá deberías preguntarlo en un canal sobre redes
<CaBeTuX> es un apache en ubuntu
<CaBeTuX> por eso lo pregunto aca
<CaBeTuX> vi un bug por ahi que el apache tiene problemas con algunos dispositivos de hardware de re
<CaBeTuX> red
<academia> hola! necesito configura los márgenes de la página para imprimir y no me acuerdo
<fosco_> en que programa?
<academia> libre office excel
<fosco_> academia, Formato - Página - Márgenes
<academia> grax
<sambalespetri> quiero crear un disco de arranque de ubuntu 11.10. si pongo un pendrive me deja pero no puedo en cd-rom o dvd. porque será?
<pegasus> hola a todos, tengo ubuntu 11.10 he puesto un disco particionado con mac lo puedo leer pero no puedo escribir como puedo hacer para escribir esta en /dev/sdb2 en /media/MAC GUILLE, alguna orientacion
<pegasus> help me
<pegasus> help me
<fzeta> iep!
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> auxilio
<Decepticon> auxilio por favor!, mi ubuntu me tira un mensaje de Continué esperando o pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar
<mimecar> auxilio no está, ha salido
<Decepticon> no se que hacer
<mimecar> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Decepticon> No se como arreglarlo
<Decepticon> auxilio por favor!, mi ubuntu me tira un mensaje de Continué esperando o pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar
<arp-> we
<Decepticon> no se que hacer!
<arp-> 11.10
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> Decepticon: con la información que das nada
<Decepticon> mimecar:  como asi!
<mimecar> "Me sale un mensaje de error"
<Decepticon> la pc me tira un error apenas la enciendo de: auxilio por favor!, mi ubuntu me tira un mensaje de Continué esperando o pulse S para omitir o M para recuperar
<mimecar> si no das más detalles es imposible resolverlo
<mimecar> ...
<Decepticon> el error es est: Pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para recuperar manualmente
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<arp-> que mensaje da?
<Decepticon> nisiquiera sale la parte para poner mi nombre d  ususario
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahi lei
<Decepticon> ubuntu 10.04 lucyd, la mejor version q ha salido
<arp-> jaja
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algo en el sistema antes del fallo?
<arp-> y si apretas O o M
<arp-> digo O o S
<Decepticon> si! estuve habilitando USb para virtualbox necesito poner una pc virtual
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has habilitado?
<Decepticon> O no hace nada, S si sale pero aparece la pantalla en negro y la deje un rato alli y nada
<arp-> y
<arp-> la otra opcion?
<arp-> no aparece nisiquiera grub?
<Decepticon> M manualmente pero sale la terminal
<Decepticon> y no se q poner alli
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en la terminal pone
<arp-> ls /
<mimecar> (20:09:31) mimecar: ¿cómo lo has habilitado?
<arp-> por empezar mira si en general esta todo
<arp-> segundo paso
<arp-> podrias intentar un upgrade rapido de grub
<arp-> pones: upgrade-grub2
<mimecar> arp-: todavía no sabes que partición ha dejado sin montar
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> va
<Decepticon> arp-: si, estan las carpetas, lo normal
<arp-> es
<arp-> update-grub2
<Decepticon> DONE
<Decepticon> arp-: DONE
<arp-> que idce
<arp-> que particiones te listo
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> particiones
<Decepticon> solo tengo disco C
<arp-> :S
<arp-> cuando hiciste: update-grub2
<arp-> te va poner unos detalles
<Decepticon> arp-:  si
<Decepticon> si si!
<Decepticon> listo
<arp-> que particiones alieron
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> me salio disk: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-34-generic
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> varios d esos
<Decepticon> al final
<arp-> y dev/sd
<Decepticon> image: /boot/mentest86+.bin
<arp-> reinicia la pc
<arp-> reboot
<Decepticon> arp-: dev/sd nada
<Decepticon> arp-:  ok ya la reinicio
<Decepticon> la sedsion grafica no se ve!
<arp-> reinicila bien
<Decepticon> es el problema
<Decepticon> va
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> arp-: DIABLOS!, TODAVIA SALE
<Decepticon> arp-:  me va a dar algo!
<mimecar> Decepticon: por?
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en tu sistema para activar el usb?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  alli tengo mis archivos, y datos d mi trabajo
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y sacas los datos
<Decepticon> mimecar:  mimecar  eso no!, no tengo cd, no tengo ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> tampoco usb?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  quiero q se vea mi desktop
<arp-> ja
<mimecar> aclarate, datos o escritorio
<arp-> llegas a ver
<arp-> el menu de grub?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no hay un codigo q restablezca mi sesion
<Decepticon> q se vea
<mimecar> un código mágico no
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en tu sistema para el usb?
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> llegas a ver grub?
<Decepticon> grub!
<Decepticon> no
<Decepticon> ni idea
<arp-> el meu de grub
<Decepticon> soy medio novato
<mimecar> arp-: si llega a una consola, ha pasado por grub
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> cuando le doy M
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> se me ocurre otra cosa
<Decepticon> pasa a la TT1
<arp-> anda a la consola
<Decepticon> listo!
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> ahora pone
<arp-> cat /etc/X11/xonr.conf | grep Driver
<Decepticon> no such file or directory
<mimecar> arp-: en su sistema tiene una partición que no se monta
<mimecar> mientras no arregle eso no tendrá un arranque normal
<Decepticon> tengo 1 sola particion
<Decepticon> mienrda!
<arp-> oO
<Decepticon> q hago=?
<mimecar> Decepticon: imposible
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> pone: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no me ayudes tanto
<mimecar> ¿tienes TODO el sistema en una sola partición?=
<arp-> pone: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mimecar> tu tampoco ayudas al no contestar a las preguntas
<arp-> ah
<arp-> que salame soy
<arp-> no va poder usar fdisk
<arp-> ...
<arp-> bueh..
<arp-> necesitas un Livecd
<arp-> no te queda otra
<mimecar> Decepticon: pulsa shift en el arranque del equipo
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no me jodas! tengo un problema
<mimecar> y selecciona "rescue" en los kernels
<Decepticon> arp-:  no me digas eso!
<Decepticon> k-rajo a descargar todo
<Decepticon> sacar el disco duro para salvar todo
<Decepticon> mierda
<Decepticon> q lio
<mimecar> Decepticon: tienes un problema y tienes que explicar lo que has hecho antes del fallo
<Decepticon> mo novia se va a emputar si no salvo unas fotos del canal
<Decepticon> Hay k-rajo!
<Decepticon> maldita sea ubuntu
<mimecar> ya has reiniciado y seleccionado el modo de rescate?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> como se hace eso!
<Decepticon> es = q windousss
<mimecar> cuando inicie el equipo pulsa shift
<mimecar> mantenlo pulsado y te saldrá grub
<Decepticon> hay 1 manera en windouss x eso pense q en ubuntu habria
<Decepticon> q es grub
<mimecar> la hay siempre que sigas los pasos
<mimecar> el cargador del sistema operativo
<Decepticon> una linea parpadeando
<Decepticon> q va!
<Decepticon> si l doy omitir
<Decepticon> q hace!
<Decepticon> nadie ha pasqdo x esto=?
<mimecar> Decepticon: si no quieres seguir las instrucciones tu mismo
<Decepticon> ayala pinga
<Decepticon> xuxa! funciono
<Decepticon> no se como vergs pero funciono
<Decepticon> jajajajajaja
<Decepticon> estoy d vuelta en el juego
<Decepticon> chuzo!
<Decepticon> no se si fue el shift o q !
<Decepticon> pero funciono
<Decepticon> jajajajjajaja
<Decepticon> buen gol
<mimecar> shift no hace nada
<mimecar> ahora que tu sistema funciona haz una copia de todos los datos en un disco externo
<Decepticon> si pero eso seguira d nuevo!
<mimecar> es posible
<Decepticon> chuzo
<Decepticon> no me atrevo a instalar ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> q lio con el compiz
<Decepticon> como podemos hacer =?
<Decepticon> mira tengo disco duos
<Decepticon> tengo 1
<Decepticon> vacio
<mimecar> hazlo como quieras pero haz un backup de tus datos
<mimecar> la próxima vez puede que no te arranque
<Decepticon> habre!
<GridCube> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Decepticon> BUENO! entonces  como puedo habilitar compiz en ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> ahora mismo tengo ubuntu 10.04 y la actualizacion me jodio todo el 3d
<Decepticon> adios efectos
<mimecar> Decepticon: no vas a hacer el backup?
<Decepticon> SI!
<Decepticon> klaro
<Decepticon> pero lo que necesito es habilitar compiz poner mis efectos, una actualizacion d la semana pasada me jodio todo
<mimecar> te vas a quedar sin datos
 * iUs3r hola
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> hola
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ENTONCES como hago para instalar ubuntu 11.10 con compiz
<mimecar> puedes usar update-manager -d
<mimecar> que tu sistema funcione después no te lo aseguro
<Decepticon> mimecar:  eq es eso=?
<mimecar> el comando que abre el gestor de paquetes
<corticoles> Buenas, desde ubuntu suelo recurrir mucho al uso de proxis de todos los generos , pero en realidad no se si son del todo anonimos, existe alguna herramienta o algun metodo desde ubuntu para comprobar si esos prosis dejan logs  que identifiquen al usuario ante las webs?
<mimecar> no
<GridCube> nope
<corticoles> Entoces no hay manera alguna de saber si tu proxy es tal y como se reputa anonimo?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> las webs te pueden seguir aunque uses un proxy mediante las cookies
<corticoles> pero si no uso cookies al navegar yo las tengo desactivadas por ejemplo
<mimecar> por conectarte a un servidor ya dejas rastro
<guampa> corticoles: no existe forma de que puedas saber si un proxy guarda logs o no
<corticoles> ah pero aun asi creo que debe haber algun metodo o analisis que pueda determinar si un proxi es anonimo
<mimecar> corticoles: esos temas quedan fuera de este canal
<mimecar> pasa a offtopic
<corticoles> hay alguna aplicacion facil de usar para ubuntu que permita cifrar la informacion de tu conexion ?
<mimecar> corticoles: firefox
<corticoles> firefox + que...
<mimecar> firefox + nada
<mimecar> entra a la versión SSL de las webs
<Zen4> https
<corticoles> pero sie eso ya lo tengo y una gran variedad pero es solo para hacer busquedas o no es asi?
<Zen4> hay varios addons para "forzar" a usar https en paginas conocidas (Google, Wikipedia, etc)
<cousteau> varios? yo conozco el https everywhere
<cousteau> de EFF
<corticoles> ixquick y scroogle para que son o sirven ?
<Zen4> cousteau: si, es que yo usaba otro que no https enywhere :P
<Zen4> force-tls creo que era
<corticoles> https everywhere hay que estar editandolo para usarlo en las webs que visites y me resulta complicado saber hacer eso
<mimecar> corticoles: escribe directamente la dirección que use SSL
<corticoles> mimecar eso editando https everywhere?
<mimecar> escribiendo tu la dirección en firefox
<pirateao> buenas tardes a todxs!
<pirateao> Pregunta: quiero cambiar arranque de disco
<pirateao> para ubuntu, como lo hago?
<corticoles> mimecar esta claro que aun no se como funciona https everywhere
<mimecar> si escribes TU la dirección que use SSH no necesitas ninguna extensión
<pirateao> el administrador de arranque no funciona ubuntu 11.10
<pirateao> :(
<corticoles> pero desde donde consigo ese cifrado desde ixquick o scroogle sll buscadores?
<cousteau> pirateao, te refieres al grub de Ubuntu?  o a lo del ordenador que te deja elegir si arrancas de CD o de disco duro?
<pirateao> el grub ubuntu
<cousteau> pirateao, qué quieres?  que arranque por defecto Windows?  (por ejemplo)
<pirateao> por defecto ubuntu
<corticoles> mimecar hay algun addon de shh para firefox , y tambien si shh y sll son la misma cosa porque no me aclaro en eso todavia?
<pirateao> eso quiero
<pirateao> ahora esta en w7
<cousteau> pirateao, normalmente por defecto pone ubuntu...  ¿lo tienes instalado con wubi?
<pirateao> no, lo tengo instaldo de hace pila
<cousteau> corticoles, creo que mimecar quería decir SSL
<cousteau> pirateao, bueno, eso se cambia en el archivo  /etc/default/grub
<pirateao> modifique en su momento para w7
<corticoles> cousteau entonce los buscadores xquick y scroogle sirven para eso mismo?
<pirateao> y ahora quiro definitivamente ubuntu
<pirateao> :)
<corticoles> xquick y scroogle sll
<cousteau> pirateao:  GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<cousteau> esa línea dice cuál sale por defecto.  La opción 0 es la primera que sale en la lista, la 1 la segunda, etc.
<pirateao> abrir terminal y escribir eso ahi arriba
<cousteau> abres el archivo con   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cousteau> cambias la línea que pone   GRUB_DEFAULT=algo   por   GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<cousteau> guardas y cierras, y después ejecutas   sudo update-grub
<pirateao> a ver... que archivo hay q abrir
<cousteau> pon esto en terminal:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pirateao> me dices arriba (un terminal ser{ia?)
<cousteau> terminal creo que se abre con Ctrl-Alt-T
<pirateao> costeau me abre una pagina en blanco
<pirateao> sin nada escrito
<pirateao> dos pestañas en blanco
<cousteau> pirateao, habrás puesto mal el nombre
<pirateao> grub y documento sin titulo 1
<cousteau> /etc/default/grub tendría que tener algo
<cousteau> espera, ¿qué ubuntu es éste?
<pirateao> 11.10
<cousteau> 11.10...  pues sí, tendría que haber algo
<pirateao> no tiene nada de nada escrito
<pirateao> y lo copie tal cual
<pirateao> /etc/default/grub (no hay misterio)
<pirateao> tienes idea que puede haber pasado?
<lotusll> bien alguien me puede recomendar un buscador sll para el firefox de ubuntu que me cifre todas las conexiones ?
<mimecar> cousteau: de donde ha sacado corticoles lo de sll ?
<tekno|afk> hola ubunteros
<cousteau> mimecar, pues como ssl, pero la segunda s es algo chaquetera
<mimecar> si busca información y se inventa los terminos no encontrará mucho
<cousteau> o porno
<mililitro> me marca error al instalar el controlador privativo de mi tarjeta inalambrica  ¡ que puedo hacer?
<mililitro> ya esta actualizada la distro  y todo
<mimecar> la tarjeta wifi te funciona?
<mililitro> mimecar  no, es lo que quiero activar
<mililitro> es bradcom 43XX
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<mililitro> mimecar pues  no se como hacer que se active
<mililitro> solo desde el administrador de controladores adicionales ahi està que hace falta ese privativo de la  inalambrica
<mililitro> pero no se activa
<mililitro> de donde lo descargo? o que show como la activo?
<lotusll> hola hay alguna aplicacion,gui de shh para ubuntu y que sea facil de usar, es para cifrar los 5 servicios gratuitos de vpn que ya dispongo y funcionan por fin en ubuntu ?
<mimecar> lotusll: shh no existe
<mimecar> !broadcom
<kubot> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mimecar> mililitro: pega un vistazo a ese enlace
<lotusll> ah eso es un puerto de cifrado???
<mimecar> los datos a una conexión ssh están cifrados
<lotusll> mimecar necesito un servicio de ssh para impedir que mis servicios vpn espien mi trafico usando ubuntu
<mimecar> una vpn usa en principio ssh
<lotusll> si pero ellos tiene la llave para descifrarlo???
<mimecar> ni idea
<mimecar> la conexión la haces con su servidor
<lotusll> mimecar si asi es eso en los 5 servicios vpn
<lotusll> que por el momento dispongo para ubuntu aunque espero agregar muchos mas tantos como tengo en windows o mas si puedo
<lotusll> en los repos de ubuntu no hay ninguna aplicacion  o servicio ssh gratuita que me sirva?
<mimecar> lotusll: ????
<mimecar> ssh YA ESTÁ EN EL SISTEMA
<lotusll> mimecar ya es que no se muy bien todavia lo que es ssh
<mimecar> ssh es una conexión cifrada
<lotusll> mimecar y como puedo activar ssh para que cifre todas mis conexiones en ubuntu?
<mimecar> no puedes
<lotusll> no ningun cliente ssh para ubuntu que cifre de forma segura  las conexiones de las vpn ?
<mililitro> mimecar No puedo Activar mi Wifi con los pasos de la Url que me diste de ayuda  ¡ que mas puedo hacer?
<mimecar> en que paso te falla?
<lotusll> no hay ningun cliente...
<mimecar> lotusll: la conexión VPN cifra la conexión con ssh
<mimecar> con la conexión que use el servidor
<lotusll> entonces debo usar sll para que los propietarios de las vpn no espien el trafico???
<mimecar> cuando te conectes a una web usa ssl
<lotusll> mimecar que servicios de sll son los mas fiables?
<mimecar> SLL NO EXISTE
<mimecar> conectate a la versión segura de las webs que uses
<lotusll> si vaya lapsus encadenado que he tenido   ----ssl
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<lotusll> mimecar entonces cualquier buscador ssl serviria para ocultar el trafico a los administradores de las vpn?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es
<mimecar> te cifrará solo la búsqueda en el navegador
<mimecar> eres demasiado paranoico
<lotusll> mimercar ese mismo lo tengo integrado en mi navegador mozilla que es un fork diseñado y preparado para el anonimato y no es el aurora del torbrowser
<lotusll> es mucho mejor en ese aspecto
<jaime> hola , hace un rato he instalado dolphin en ubuntu y no consigo ponerlo en castellano. ¿alguna sugerencia?
<lotusll> mimecar de eso de cifrara solo las busquedas que haga en el navegador es algo con lo que ya contaba por eso pedia uno ssl que cifrara todo el trafico y donde yo solo tuviera la clave para descifrarlo
<mimecar> lotusll: en ese caso no podrías navegar no hacer nada
<mimecar> tendrías un bonito pisapapeles
<lotusll> si seria mucho lastre para la navegacion supongo que te refieres a eso???
<mimecar> no tendrías navegación
<lotusll> ah ya mas claro
<jahdyestroh> quiero instalar seamonkey 2.5 pero no se como hacerlo, se que estan en el repositorio pero quiero tener la version mas actual
<lotusll> jahdyestroh yo tengo la ultima version de seamonkey y lo uso desde una carpeta en archivo binario ejecutable no tiene ninguna complicacion pero seamonkey esta muy falto de addons y la ultima version mas todavia
<jahdyestroh> solo quiero tenerlo para probarlo, solo por curiosidad
<lotusll> pues es mas incomodo de usar que mozilla en los ajustes y al cerrar las pestañas no tiene la x del cierre
<lotusll> del cierre de pestañas
<jahdyestroh> solucionado
<lotusll> jahdyestroh yo en mi ubuntu uso hasta tres forks de firefox de forma independiente
<lotusll> en windows unos 8
<jahdyestroh> mishh!
<yarlo> hola un ubuntu
<yarlo> alguien me puede ayudar
<yarlo> hay alguien
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<yarlo> ok
<yarlo> como oculto mi ip en ubuntu?
<mimecar> usa tor
<mimecar> tu conexión será más lenta
<jaime> como puedo cambiar la apariencia de mis carpetas en ubuntu 11 10 ??
<mimecar> instala un tema de iconos
<jaime> hola mimerca
<jaime> ya, pero desde donde los cambio
<mimecar> usa gnome-tweak-tool
<jaime> gracias mimerca, hecho.
<jaime> saludos
<yarlo> gracias mimerca por el tip  del tor para la ip
<yarlo> ya que lo instale quiero preguntar algo mas cañon, ya que estoy "protejido" un poco
<mimecar> lo de protegido es relativo
<VanHalen> HI all
<yarlo> por eso las comillas
<yarlo> tengo la ip de mi escuela pero no tiene servicio dns  que puedo hacer  para saber si tiene un bug
<mimecar> para que quieres saber si tiene bugs?
<yarlo> se fue
<yarlo> mimerca vuelve
<academia> hola  buenas trades ,  tengo instalado  virtual  Box   en  Ubuntu 11.04  y  necesito  instalar  algunos programas de diseño de adobe  pero  meto el cd  y no lo le como hago ?????
<VanHalen> .l.
<dylan66> virtualbox es para virtualizar un sistema operativo academia
<VanHalen> mediate usb
<VanHalen> o cd
<VanHalen> configuras el s.o desde virtual box, seleccionas la unidad de cd, no lo dejes en "autodetec"
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<academia>   a carajo
<jaime> academia, ya se que esto es muy simple pero ¿instalaste primero windows en virtual box?
<academia> jaime pero como  me podes expplicar paso por paso soy nuevo en esto
<jaime> academia, no es cuestión de explicar, es cuestión que después de instalar virutal box, tienes que instalar windows
<jaime> es intuitivo
<academia> ya instale  virtual box
<academia> pero  no me le los cd o la memoria usb
<dylan66> creaste una maquina virtual?
<jaime> ya academia, despues de instalar virtual box , tienes que instalar windows y despues de instalar windows podrás utilizar los programas que quieras
<academia> pero ya instale xp
<cryss> Hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10, y pues emepze a configruar todo y descargue chrome
<cryss> y me llevo la sorpresa
<cryss> de que no me deja instalar el paquete
<cryss> me dice error interno
<cryss> ya lo baje varias veces
<cryss> y no me deja
<cryss> incluso intente instalarlo desde terminal  y no me dejo
<academia> a cryss es  porque esta mal quemado
<academia>   tenes mala la imagen iso , eso tambien me paso a mi
<cryss> esta mal quemado que?
<cryss> seguro, yo la baje de la pag oficial
<cryss> y la puse en mi memoria
<mimecar> cryss: has puesto todas las actualizaciones d eubuntu?
<academia> a pues me decis que  la instalacion  del ubuntu 1.10 o si tenes otra version  desde el centro de sofware  actualizas  de uba
<cryss> mimecar: nop
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones y te funcionará
<cryss> mimecar: queria tener navegador antes de empezar a actualiar ya que eso demor ay me aburro
<cryss> mimecar: gracias
<mimecar> usa firefox
<cryss> mimecar: ok Gracias
<cryss> mimecar intente actualizar y me sale que el paquete esta roto
<cryss> "el paquete de sistema esta roto2
<orionman> saludos  gente
<orionman> tengo  hoy  una preg  curiosa
<orionman> corre  linux en una compu mac?
<orionman> o sea  si   funciona  sin probl
<orionman> alguien    provado??
<orionman> si  lo  ha  provado  [ digo ]
<elite_hacker> Hi.
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<orionman> me leen?
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<elite_hacker> Hola amigos, como se instala ubuntu junto a windows? esque system32 en ubuntu me va mal
<jaime> elite_hacker, no repitas tanto........
<orionman> elite  me leees  en priv?
<orionman> elite  si me lees   en priv    te puedo  dar   una  recomendacion
<orionman> gente el tener  una buena actitud en los  chat  hacia los  companeros ayuda a extender y fortalecer  el uso  de linux OS y software libre
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-08
<cryss> hace rato no tenia ubuntu en mi maquina desd ela verison 10.4 yestoy perdido
<cryss> como creo un lanzador en el escritorio?
<cryss> en la version 11.10 cambio demaciado todo
<cryss> Y como puedo hacer para que cuando prenda el pc se monten las unidades
<cryss> Hola, mi equipo funcionaba perfecto
<cryss> antes con ubuntu, pero con esta version 11.10
<cryss> se me puso algo lento
<cryss> en la instalacion puse 2 gb de espacio de intercambio, y tengo 1 Gb de ram, hize algo mal?
<alba_> deberia andar aceptable con esas caracteristicas
<m4v> cryss: 32 bits?
<alba_> mira el monitor del sistema a ver que te muestra
<debsan> alba_, Depende de como uses la PC, pero para mi 1 gb es poco
<cryss> m4v: si 32 bits
<cryss> se me lague mucho, tengo procesador intel core
<cryss> lo raro es que le monitor muestra que apenas usa el 47 % de la memoria
<debsan> cryss, y cuanto de swap ?
<cryss> debsan: le puse 2000 mb
<cryss> debsan: la verdad no se como funciona bien eso y no sabia que poner
<Kutsuu_> cryss, suele ser el doble de la ram que tengas
<debsan> cryss, pero cuanto esta usando. preguntaba
<Kutsuu_> cryss, pero pasando el giga... lo mismo ya esta bien
<cryss> debsan: esta usando 13 mb
<debsan> oops
<debsan> ok entonces es otro el problema. En este momenta notas lenta la pc ?
<debsan> todo el tiempo ? en algun momento en particulat ?
<cryss> en este momento no
<cryss> acabo de reiniciar el pc
<cryss> por que no aguantaba tan lento que estaba
<dylan66> esta actualizado el sistema cryss ?
<debsan> cryss, -.-  cuando este lenta fijate cuanto swap y ram esta consumiendo. Trata de no usar muchas aplicaciones a la vez y/o reemplazar las que estes usando por otras que consuman menos.
<cryss> dylan66: si lo acabo de instalar y actualizar
<cryss> debsan: en 10.4 y 10.10 con esta limitada ram corria de una forma tan maravillosa
<cryss> debsan: ejecutando miles de cosas
<dylan66> otra opcion seria intalar lubuntu que es mucho mas liviano
<dylan66> el programa htop te muestra desde consola lo que esta consumiendo memoria
<dylan66> instalalo y mira lo que te muestra
<debsan> cryss, si estas consumiendo el 47 % de la ram y sólo tenes abierto el irc y el servidor grafico, ese es el problema
<debsan> cryss, pero ahora seguro tenes o gnome 3 o unity que seguramente consumen mas.
<cryss> debsan: tengo unity, como se puede probar gnome 3 en ubuntu?
<Guest26958> alguien me puede pasar un info de como otorgar permiso de lectura y escritura al disco?
<dylan66> ya tenes gnome 3 con unity
<dylan66> lo podes cambiar por gnome-shell
<debsan> cryss, creo que cualquier otro te podria ayudar, yo no uso ubuntu.
<cryss> debsan: 54 % de ram con chrome con 5 pestañas ,  empaty  y monitor de sistema
<debsan> cryss, yo cambiaria chrome -> epiphany o ffx, empathy->pidgin, gnome-> xfce/lxde
<cryss> Bueno en vista de loq ue la lentitud no s esoluciona
<cryss> alguna idea de como hacer que cuandro prenda ele quipo se monten todos los discons duros?
<debsan> cryss, yo uso disk-manager
<|StOnE|>  buenas noches, tengo un problema y es  que  termine de instalar ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, y cuando re inicia  me sale un  error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue
<|StOnE|> alguien me puede ayudar?
<usuario01> hola!
<usuario01> tengo uan pregunta
<usuario01> buenas?
<Guest83428> Hola, necesito ayudacon un error de instalación del programa SubDownloader, me dice lo siguiente:
<Guest83428> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<Guest83428> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<Guest83428> Detalles: libsqlite0 python-kaa-base python-kaa-metadata python-sqlite
<Guest83428> Qué debo hacer para corregirlo?
<Guest83428> alguien que me ayude?
<xangua> aceptar la instalación de las dependencias¿
<Guest83428> xangua, lo hice, pero no hace nada
<itxshell> Guest83428,  lo que te dice no es un error solo te informa
<itxshell> verifica si estas realizando adecuadamente el procedimiento
<Guest83428> ok, pero no lo instala
<Guest83428> hago lo siguiente, bajé el archivo .deb, le di permisos de ejecución, se abre el centro de software y comienza la instalación...
<Guest83428> al poco andar, aparece este mensaje y no hace  nada
<xangua> qué archivo deb¿¿
<Guest83428> xangua, se llama subdownloader_2.0.14-1_all.deb
<xangua> por qué bajar algo de x página cuando tienes el programa en repositorio¿
<Guest83428> xangua, lo curioso es que aparece en el centro de software, pero al pedirle instalarlo, dice que no puede hacerlo, porque hay problemas de conexión a internet
<Guest83428> por lo mismo, fui al sitio del desarrollador para bajarlo y después ocurre todo lo que cuento
<itxshell> arriba lo escribio xangua
<itxshell> Guest83428,  y no te gusta el jdownloader?
<itxshell> este que te menciono tiene soporte y es facil de manejar
<Guest83428> jdownloader? no lo conozco... lo revisaré
<|StOnE|>  buenas noches, tengo un problema y es  que  termine de instalar ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, y cuando re inicia  me sale un  error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue
<|StOnE|> alguien me puede ayudar?
<m4v> |StOnE|: no se instaló bien, o hay algún problema con el disco.
<Guest83428> itxshell, no aparece en el centro de software...
<|StOnE|> eso pense  y por eso  hice  otro cd
<|StOnE|> pero me sigue pasando lo mismo
<m4v> |StOnE|: sabés si el disco está bien?
<m4v> es lo segundo que se me ocurre, que el disco está andando mal.
<|StOnE|> entiendo que si por que instale windows y anda bien
<|StOnE|>   probe otra version de ubuntu mas atrasada y instalo bn
<Guest83428> itxshell, jdownloader de qué sirve???
<m4v> mmm
<|StOnE|>  todo    pero no se que pasa con ubuntu 10.10 que no me quiere bregar
<itxshell> |StOnE|,  y verificaste la arquitectura de el procesador?
<|StOnE|> x86
<m4v> |StOnE|: y si probás con un ubuntu más reciente?
<itxshell> pero coincide con tu ordenador el cd?
<itxshell> haz la prueba antes de instalar
<|StOnE|> eso  pensando hacer  estoy bajando la ultima version a ver si me sucede lo mismo
<|StOnE|>  pero  pues me quedaria con esa duda del por que  no sube
<itxshell> que pc tienes ?
<|StOnE|>  es con esta version que me esta ocurriendo
<itxshell> seguro que tienes los requisitos necesarios para esta version?
<|StOnE|>  pues  estoy instalandolo : pentium D
<|StOnE|> 8gb de ramm ddr2
<|StOnE|> 1 tb
<|StOnE|> targeta de video  de 1gb ddr3
<itxshell> y la aceleracion grafica?
<itxshell> prueba 10.04
<|StOnE|>  lo demas  bla bla bla  lo mismo que tenemos todos  dvd roms  cosas  asi
<itxshell> bajala desde la pagina de ubuntu esta disponible en descargas
<|StOnE|>  la estoy bajando
<itxshell> te digo la versionn 10.04
<xangua> y por que no bajas la versión 64bit¿
<itxshell> 32 bits
<itxshell> por que tiene un pentium D
<xangua> aah ya vi, ok
<itxshell> ya es suerte que tenga 8 de ram :)
<|StOnE|> me a salido  buena el mother board :P
<itxshell> que tarjeta grafica tienes |StOnE|
<|StOnE|>  estpy pensando comprarme un i7 pero estan muy caras
<|StOnE|>  1 gb ddr3
<|StOnE|> nvidia
<itxshell> vuelve al tema  |StOnE|  que version de ubuntu estas descargando?
<xangua> Pentium D incluyen las instrucciones EM64T, que les permite trabajar con datos de 64 bits nativamente
<itxshell> jajaja en un pentium D pusiste esa placa?
<|StOnE|> etaba leyendo de una verssion
<|StOnE|>  ultimate edition 3.0 que es Ubuntu Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<itxshell> si pero para que invertir en tanta ran ddr2 y tanta placa de video y seguir en esa placa con ese procesador
<|StOnE|> hasta ahora me a funcionado  muy bn
<|StOnE|>  pero como dije quiero  i7 con otro mother board claro  ASUS
<|StOnE|> asus para mi son como los tankes de guerra no mueren  tan facil
<|StOnE|>  pues si, estoy bajando esa version
<|StOnE|> dice que esta  totalmente al dia y upgrated
<|StOnE|> puedo  decir  de que pagina lo estoy bajando?
<itxshell> buenas erick
<itxshell> jajaja ahora si esta es la sala erick
<erick> jaja si jaja grax itxshell
<erick> que hay como les va? :)
<erick> soy nuevo en esto pero quiero aprender :D
<itxshell> jajaja erick  pero me gusto su saludo de antes jajaja
<itxshell> 0.o nuevo?
<erick> si asi es nuevo :D
<itxshell> nuevo de donde erick  aclare
<erick> me refiero a este tipo de chat irc
<erick> pude entrar gracias a la ayuda de xmuda, y estoy probando esto :)
<itxshell> jajajaja erick  si la X era muda como le dijo como entrar al irc
<erick> jaja que onda con eso xD
<itxshell> hace cuanto con ubuntu erick
<erick> use ubunto 3 meses
<erick> ahora uso fedora
<erick> y tu itxshell?? hace cuanto con ubuntu?
<itxshell> uhhh ya ni me acuerdo
<itxshell> con la edad se pierde la lucidez
<erick> genial :D es grandioso conocer gente que halla usado linux mas que yo xD
<itxshell> 0.o
<erick> y que hacen? :)
<erick> quit
<erick> changos como salgo?? jaja
<erick> #quit
<itxshell> jajajaja
<itxshell> click derecho y cerrar el canal
<erick> jaja ok ok gracias :)
<erick> digan aqui puedo aprender mucho sobre terminales y lenguajes c o algo asi?? ustedes son gente de experiencia :D
<itxshell> www.google.com erick
<erick> jaja si lo se, eso es bueno
<erick> lo malo es que cuando hay dudas jamas contestan sus blogs jeje :D
<itxshell> ve al blog de ubuntu suscribete
<itxshell> y te contestaran
<erick> jeje muchas gracias :) lo malo es que uso fedora, supongo que igual existe uno para fedora
<erick> me dio mucho gusto conocerlos y espero entablar amistad prongo y gracias por la ayuda :D nos vemos son geniales
<itxshell> el que mucho se despide ....
<itxshell> te saliste de la otra sala erick ?
<erick> el que mucho se despide no sabe salir :S
<erick> no supe salir de la otra sala
<erick> solo cerre la terminal
<erick> eso funciona?
<elvin> buenas noche
<elvin> tengo una consulta.
<elvin> Se puede encargar programas para linux en internet?
<elvin> Y que sea enviado hasta mi casa?
<itxshell> a que te refieres con programas
<itxshell> ?
<itxshell> elvin,
<elvin> por ejemplo,,
<elvin> descargar un juego
<elvin> de carros.
<elvin> o de guerra
<itxshell> pero sabes de que hablas?
<elvin> Si.
<itxshell> si quieres programas ve al centro de software de ubuntu
<elvin> Lo que quiero saber es si se pueden solicitar cosas.
<itxshell> descargalo
<elvin> pero que las envíen a mi residencia.
<elvin> Es que el internet que tengo es de muy baja velocidad.
<itxshell> si quieres usar de codigo abierto hazlo si deseas otro tipo de software buscalo en la paginas de el fabricante
<elvin> y cuesta un chorro bajar cosas.
<itxshell> ve a un cyber
<itxshell> busca en la paginas de el fabricante y compralas si gustas
<krokzak> holz
<itxshell> si no unete a un grupo de usuarios de ubuntu de tu localidad
<itxshell> donde estas elvin ?
<elvin> lo que quiero es confirmar si se pueden solicitar cosas por correo.
<elvin> En Honduras.
<itxshell> ve a las listas de grupos de usuarios de ubuntu
<itxshell> y contacta a alguien de alli
<itxshell> si no encuentras respuesta usa google para informarte
<elvin> ok
<elvin> muchas gracias.
<elvin> Por cierto, qué software puedo usar para correr en linux programas que sólo corren bajo windows.
<itxshell> wine
<itxshell> playonlinux
<elvin> cuál es mejor?
<itxshell> www.google.com
<elvin> ok
<elvin> gracias
<itxshell> todo en linux es lo mejor
<elvin> hay algún programa similar a corel draw
<elvin> o potoshop
<elvin> para linux?
<itxshell> que version de linux tienes ?
<elvin> ahorita la 10.1
<itxshell> que distribucion
<elvin> ubuntu
<itxshell> no conozco la 10.1
<elvin> creo que esa es
<elvin> donde puedo confirmar eso.
<itxshell> bajate el manual en google
<elvin> que comando escribo en la terminal.
<itxshell> primero lee y luego sabras como preguntar
<elvin> ok
<elvin> tengo la 10.10
<lgaa> RTFM
<krokzak> lgaa demasaido tarde
<nanovany> hola camaradas!
<nanovany> ayuda por favor!! :(
<nanovany> mi laptop no detecta redes inalambricas :(
<Alchareo> verifica que el dispositivo este encendido y que tienes instalado el driver correcto
<nanovany> ya esta encendido  y pues instale y nada me detecta, ninguna red, ni me aparece para buscar redes :S
<nanovany> ni xcon el wicd networ manger me reconoce
<nanovany> ?
<nanovany> hola! :p xD
<Alchareo> que distro usas?
<nanovany> ubuntu 10.10
<nanovany> la 11.10 siempre se bloqueaba cuando la queria instalar :s
<Alchareo> y tu tarjeta es??
<nanovany> lspci | grep Network
<nanovany> 07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)
<nanovany> esa?
<Alchareo> http://linuxcaceres.blogspot.com/2011/01/problema-wifi-atheros-en-ubuntu-1010.html
<Alchareo> quiza eso te ayude
<nanovany> esa es?
<Alchareo> ya probaste esto
<Alchareo> http://linuxcaceres.blogspot.com/2011/01/problema-wifi-atheros-en-ubuntu-1010.html
<nanovany> me desconecta hasta con ethernbet :S
<nanovany> ayuda con wireleess T.T por fa
<nanovany> ya mire que esta instalado el controlador y todo
<nanovany> perono me aparce nada de red
<nanovany> ni suiewra el icono para ver las redes :s
<tonyb486> tha
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> alguien me puede decir un programa para convertir un .pdf a una hoja de excel que seria .xls
<alfonso> en windows he visto  varios programas pero para linux no, aunque tambien puede ser que no halla sabido hacer la busqueda
<alfonso> gracias
<fzeta> res
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<jaime> ¿Porque cuando instalo un programa (k3b etc) lo instalo en ingles y no hay manera de castellanizarlo?
<mimecar> porque no tienes instalado completo el castellano
<jaime> hola mimerca, buenos días. ¿Como se intala dicho complemento?
<mimecar> menú de administración de ubuntu, soporte de idiomas
<jaime> ah!! okis, gracias mimecar
<ivedci89> hola tengo una notebook acer aspire 5542 con ubuntu 10.04 uso en mi panel los monitores de frecuencia de CPU para bajar la frecuencia y ahorrar bateria, lo que me gustaria es poder automatizar esa accion. y poner al procesador a 800MHz a los dos minutos de encendida la PC. Cómo lo hago? Gracias.
<ivedci89-desktop> hola tengo una notebook acer aspire 5542 con ubuntu 10.04 uso en mi panel los monitores de frecuencia de CPU para bajar la frecuencia y ahorrar bateria, lo que me gustaria es poder automatizar esa accion. y poner al procesador a 800MHz a los dos minutos de encendida la PC. Cómo lo hago? Gracias.
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop, ondemand
<ivedci89-desktop> si, asi esta siempre
<ivedci89-desktop> pero en ese modo a veces se pone al maximo de velocidad
<ivedci89-desktop> dabor:
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que hacer el sistema en ese caso
<xangua> jum XD
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop, investiga con top o con el monitor de sistema si no hay algun programa que lo haga trabajar al 100 %
<ivedci89> es lo que no quiero que lo haga al 100 %  porque con solo 800MHz me basta para lo que hago, pero cuando uso el firefoz por ejemplo
<ivedci89> salta 2.3GHz
<mimecar> ¿quieres limitar siempre la velocidad del procesador?
<ivedci89> o cualquier efecto de compiz se lo lleva!
<ivedci89> siii siempre jaja
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: ponte xfce, no uses nada que tenga efectos
<mimecar> flash ni tocarlo
<mimecar> trabajas siempre con batería?
<ivedci89> o me compre otra bateria jajaja
<ivedci89> y varias veces si!
<ivedci89> *compro
<ivedci89> buena idea usar xfce... ese es  el entorno de Lubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<ivedci89> ahhh de Xubuntu
<dylan66> habia un aplets para ekl panel de gnome 2 que haciaesas cosas
<dylan66> no recuerdo ui nombre
<mimecar> o te pones directamente kde que puede bajar la velocidad sin problemas
<ivedci89> y bueno, pero porque GNOME no? es muy consumidor?
<mimecar> gnome no consume
<mimecar> consumen los programas y la aceleración 3d
<ivedci89> pero Kde tiene un poco diferente el asunto de permisos y administracion estoy muuuy acostumbrado a mi ubuntu
<mimecar> como?????
<mimecar> los permisos son iguales
<ivedci89> si?
<mimecar> los permisos no dependen del escritorio
<ivedci89> no se tal vez era falta de practica con el Kubuntu, pero a mi no me gusto mucho.
<ivedci89> bueno, lo haré... graficamente es como que KDE es palabra mayor verdad?
<mimecar> palabra mayor?
<ivedci89> o sea... tiene los mejores efectos del mundo linux? o estoy equivocado?
<mimecar> estas equivocado
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> y en que sistema se consiguen los mejores efectos visuales?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en ninguno
<mimecar> kde tiene sus efectos y gnome los suyos
<ivedci89> si es verdad
<ivedci89> a mi me gusta GNOME.. aunque a veces me gustaria convinar GNOME Con KDE jajaja
<mimecar> ¿quien te lo impide?
<ivedci89> mi conocimiento actual jajja
<mimecar> no sabes instalar un programa?
<ivedci89> si!
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes los conocimientos
<ivedci89> ah bueno entonces es solo tiempo...
<ivedci89> éste es un equipo que me gasta mucha bateria, nunca dura mas de una hora y media... y hay otro que duran hasta 5 horas.
<mimecar> no puedes comparar un portatil con tiempo con un netbook
<ivedci89> ahhhh
<ivedci89> claro mimecar   o sea que debo conseguirme un netbook
<mimecar> tendrás menos potencia
<ivedci89> pero yo con 600MHz y 500MB-RAM soy feliz... ahora tengo que ir a estudiar a la plata.... Ing Computacion... recein me inscribi.
<mimecar> mientras no programas en Java o en c#...
<ivedci89> ahhh eso ni idea...
<ivedci89> en ese caso, lo haré en esta PC o la de escritorio que son bine potentes.
<ivedci89> *bien
<ivedci89> estoy re contento en la universidad en la biblioteca tienen todo linux.
<ivedci89> o sea, los puestos de PCs tienen linux
<GridCube> :D
<Acro> Buenas tardes a todos
<lopulus> que editor de video puedo usar para intercalar fotos y audio
<lopulus> que editor de video puedo usar para intercalar fotos y audio?
<jhr_> e a vierto una terminal virtual y  no se como cerrarla,  se que es con exit pero si ago screen exit, como que sigue ay
<jaime> buenas a tod@s
<one> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.10 64b con todas sus actualizaciones, uso wifi para conectarme a internet pero cada vez que reinicio tengo que darle al icono del wifi para que se conecte, porque no se hace automaticamente como antes? como puedo ponerlo auto?
<one> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.10 64b con todas sus actualizaciones, uso wifi para conectarme a internet pero cada vez que reinicio tengo que darle al icono del wifi para que se conecte, porque no se hace automaticamente como antes? como puedo ponerlo auto?
<Acro>  ve a sistema->PREFERENCIAS-> preferencias de inicio >
<Acro>  y añade nm-applet --sm-disable
<lopulus> que editor de video puedo usar para intercalar fotos y audio?
<eliricci> hola eli
<orionman> hola  amigos......
<orionman> desde  el  caribe   sol   y  playa
<orionman> me leeN??
<orionman> tengo una preg curiosa
<orionman> la version 11.04 natty ubuntu  por  cuanto tiempo tiene soporte??  alguien  sabe?
<cousteau> 18 meses, creo
<cousteau> así que hasta octubre 2012
<orionman> ummm
<orionman> ok  que pasa si sigo  con el  instalado  despues del 2012?
<orionman> no hara  update  imagino
<cousteau> exacto
<cousteau> ni podrás instalar nada
<cousteau> (de repositorios)
<orionman> pero  funcionara
<orionman> solo que no habria correcciones  de errore s  etc...al no poder  hacerle  update  supongo
<cousteau> bueno, funcionar funcionaría, claro
<orionman> lo  que pasa  es  que  no es  una pejiguera  tener  que  instalar  una nueva version  cada 18  meses?
<cousteau> si te instalas la versión LTS tiene soporte por más tiempo
<cousteau> 3 años la versión para escritorio, 5 para servidore
<orionman> tengo entenddo 3  anos
<orionman> digo  3 anos  se  supone
<cousteau> salen LTS cada 2 años...  aunque me suena haber oído que iban a tomar un ritmo más lento
<orionman> waoo   eso   si es  asi  es mejos
<orionman> mejor
<orionman> porque  hay que  hacer  backup a mucha  informacion
<orionman> deberian  hacer  las versiones  comunes  con mas   tiempo  de  vencimiento
<cousteau> bueno, en principio si tienes /home separado, y actualizas sin reinstalar, no debería hacer falta backup...  aunque nunca es mala idea
<orionman> digo   es   una  opinion
<orionman> oye y pasar  todo  a la  particion win7?   se podria?
<orionman> ahh pero eso  es   complicado
<orionman> si  ubuntu permitiera  eliminar  tu particion "vieja  e  instalar  la nueva encima?
<cousteau> si vas a hacer eso, yo lo guardaría en un .tar, que si no hay problemas de permisos
<cousteau> orionman, sí, también puedes instalar encima de un ubuntu existente
<orionman> no me  acuerdo si me  da  una opcion  para  instalar  otra nueva version  sobre  la  vieja  - sustituirla
<cousteau> eso es más fácil si tienes /home en una partición aparte
<cousteau> así al instalar le dices que use la partición de / para / y que la formatee, la partición de /home para /home y que no la formatee, y ya está
<orionman> ok   pero  el panel  ubuntu  de  instalacion  te  da  esa  opcion automaticamente?
<orionman> sustituir  la  vieja  por  la  nueva??
<orionman> ummm   bueno   cuando me   llegue  el momento vere...  si   puedo   no   soy experto  en  esa  area
<orionman> es  que  tengo  dual boot
<orionman> no me  gutaria  borrar  la  particion  completa   para instalar    todo  de nuevo  win7  y  linux
<orionman> pero  gracias  por  las  sigerencias
<orionman> me da  espeanza
<orionman> jejeje
<orionman> eperanza   digo
<orionman> hay   sorry  es   un  teclado  mini
<orionman> me  como letras
<orionman> hasta  luego  amigos    que la pasen  bien ......
<Acro> esta sala esta muy animada
<Acro> me da lastima dejarla pero voy a ver a mi hijo
<mimecar> es mejor eso que estar delante de una pantalla
<tonno> He vuelto. ubuntu! =D
<tonno> ya me he cansado de W
<lotusssl> hola busco cambiar la direccion de mac con la gui de macchanger  pero no puedo cambiar las opciones tun0 y pp0 las demas si puedo , hay alguna forma de que macchanger pueda cambiarlas en ubuntu?
<lotusssl> parece ser que aca nadie ha cambiado la direccion de su mac en su vida ????
<cousteau> lotusssl, o no han usado macchanger ese
<lotusssl> cousteau y si lo han usado no lo van a decir quizas por prestigio ???
<cousteau> es que es secreto
<cousteau> es información clasificada del gobierno
<lotusssl> pues a la vista esta que sobre eso ni muuuu
<cousteau> vamos, yo personalmente nunca he tenido necesidad de cambiar mi mac, y además supongo que será para piratear una wifi, y aquí no damos soporte para eso
<lotusssl> que va yo por seguridad y por temas de radiacciones nunca uso la wiffi  , es para anonimizar mas aun si cabe mi maquina
<lotusssl> -----radiaciones
<cousteau> ¿no se encarga IP de ocultar la mac?
<lotusssl> yo la ip oculta la aporto con otras aplicaciones lo que quiero es que mi maquina no se identifique como la original
<lotusssl> en ninguna de todas esas conexiones
<mimecar> lotusssl: estas llegando a un nivel paranoico importante
<lotusssl> quiero yo mismo controlar la identificacion virtual de mi maquina
<lotusssl> en cada sesion manualmente claro esta no fijarla permanentemente
<mimecar> estas seguro que los programas que usas no están mandando información de todo lo que haces ?
<mimecar> puesto a llegar a ese nivel...
<lotusssl> para eso debo primero descartarlo usando todas esas opciones
<lotusssl> mientras tanto estare siempre en la duda
<cousteau> y estás seguro de que tu router no tiene spyware de fábrica?
<lotusssl> ya tiene cuatro años y no lo creo
<cousteau> lleva cuatro años recogiendo info privada tuya?
<cousteau> mejor seguir en ot...
<mimecar> pues si
<Daemonium> buenas!
<Daemonium> algun alma caritativa que me eche un cable con el sonido? De golpe el mixer de gnome no me reconoce la tarjeta, sin embargo si abro cualquier video en youtube SI que tengo sonido.
<mimecar> Daemonium: ¿que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo=
<Daemonium> mimecar, instalé lxde
<Daemonium> y varias cosas mas, pero no sabria decirte con exactitud porque estoy constantemente cacharreando desde ssh
<dylan66> prueba con alsamixer
<dylan66> a elegir la tarjeta de sonido
<Daemonium> alsamixer no me chuta
<Daemonium> alsamixer me dice que no se puede abrir el mezclador porque no existe el dispositivo (por cierto estoy en ubuntu 11.10)
<dylan66> desde consola?
<Daemonium> dylan66, si, desde consola lo estoy haciendo
<Daemonium> deberia tener algo como /dev/mixer0 o algo asi?
<dylan66> y el aplets de control de sonido de lxde?
<Daemonium> dylan66 estoy en gnome, el lxde no lo uso en local, solo para sesiones de x2go
<dylan66> no te aparece un aplet en la barra de abajo de gnome?
<Daemonium> dylan66 si, en la de arriba
<Daemonium> dylan66 justo al lado de la hora
<dylan66> yo me referia a otra una .py no recuerdo el nombre
<Daemonium> dylan66 no tengo barra abajo, tengo puesto docky
<Daemonium> acabo de probar a ejecutar gnome-alsamixer y este si que la reconoce, pero sigo sin oir nada. en el applet de sonido que viene "de serie" no me reconoce ninguna tarjeta
<Daemonium> y antes de que nadie me lo pregunte, no, no tengo puesto ningun mute :P
<dylan66> esta puesto en la opcion en estereo analogico duplex
<Daemonium> dylan66 el gnome-alsamixer es de lo mas basico y espartano, no aparece esa opcion :(
<dylan66> me refiero a la configuracion desde el icono de sonido en la barra superior
<Daemonium> dylan66 en la pestaña "hardware" no sale nada ergo no puedo configurar nada
<dylan66> deberias tener opciones alli
<dylan66> lo mismo se hace con pavuncontrol
<Daemonium> ** (pavucontrol:21521): DEBUG: Connection failed, attempting reconnect
<Daemonium> puede que me este fallando pulseaudio?
<dylan66> pocreia ser por que nbo reinicias pulseaudio
<cousteau> Daemonium, yo suelo usar QAMix en vez de AlsaMixer... me parece más sencillo
<dylan66> killall pulseaudio
<cousteau> *me parece EL más sencillo
<Daemonium> dylan66 ahi esta el tema, pulseaudio NO SE ESTABA EJECUTANDO!!
<Daemonium> ha sido ponerlo en marcha y zas! a funcionar
<Daemonium> lo raro es que lo tengo puesto en /etc/init.d/rc2.d
<Daemonium> deberia de arrancar al arrancar el sistema no?
<mimecar> arrancas con ese nivel al principio?
<Daemonium> creo recordar que siempre arranca en rc2.d
<mimecar> entorno gráfico me parece que es el 3 o el 5
<nanovany> ayuda camaradas, con la red inalambrica uu
<Daemonium> estas seguro de eso mimecar?
<mimecar> completamente no
<mimecar> si inicias a mano el servicio de pulseaudio te funciona?
<dylan66> con rcconf o servicios puedes administar los servcios
<nanovany>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter  esa es m,i tarjeta, pero ni reconoce nada uu..
<Daemonium> mimecar si
<mimecar> entonces si lo tienes puesto en el 2 y no está arrancado
<mimecar> no se está ejecutando
<Daemonium> mimecar o muere por el camino
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar al asesino de demonios
<Daemonium> mimecar sospecho que muere al iniciar gnome porque en lightm tengo control del volumen
<cousteau> devilboy!
<nanovany> ayuda uu xD
<Daemonium> voy a probar algo
<Daemonium> hasta ahora y gracias!
<jahdyestroh> mimecar como puedo instalar tigervnc
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<jahdyestroh> no
<mimecar> entonces buscando su página web
<lopulus> hola: Estoy renderizando un video de 10 minutos y me dice que va a tardar 146 horas esta bien?
<mimecar> depende de lo que le hayas puesto y tu equipo
<lopulus> ya esta calculadno  cerca de 300 horas
<lopulus> en que formato me conviene renderizar
<cossier> lopulus: que programa usas
<cossier> lopulus: a lo maximo puede tardar de 20 a 30 minutos
<lopulus> pitivi, y ahora se me cerro solo y perdi lo que habia hecho! nooooo!
<cossier> lopulus: para un video de una hora
<jahdyestroh> hay otro cliente vnc para ubuntu
<jahdyestroh> ?
<cossier> lopulus: yo uso openshot
<lopulus> 10 minutos y perdi todo ahora, me quiero morir
<lopulus> si pero open shot me pasa lo mismo y no puedo pegar fotografias
<lopulus> que hago ahora?
<cossier> lopulus: y openshot tarda unos minutos, 3 o 4 mas o menos para una composicion de 8 minutos!!!
<cossier> lopulus: si pudes pegar fotografias!!!
<lopulus> bien, pero como lo hago
<cossier> lopulus: lo de buena tinta que me tuve que pelear con un trabajo de las sobrinas
<cossier> se *
<cossier> lopulus: añades todo lo que necestas al proyecto y las colocas como si fueran videos una detras de la otra con transiciones o sin ellas... etc
<lopulus> es que me pone "invalid"
<cossier> lopulus: añades pistas si quieres musica de fondo
<lopulus> si eso lo se
<lopulus> cualquier cosa te consulto
<cossier> lopulus: quien te dice invalid el openshot??
<lopulus> espera
<lopulus> me pone un cartel cuanto importo que dice si quiero importar como una secuencia de imagenes
<lopulus> ya, esta, le puse que no, y se ve bien la foto
<lopulus> cossier
<cossier> lopulus: ¿?
<cossier> ahh si le dices que no
<cossier> lopulus: son de una camara ??
<lopulus> los videos y las fotos si. Lo que quiero hacer es un video para el cumpleaños de mi hija.
<lopulus> en que formato me aconsejas que lo exporte
<cossier> lopulus: MPEG-PS o mpeg 2
<lopulus> y cual de los dos es mejor ?
<cossier> lopulus: en caso de que te de error verifica si tienes el libavcodec-extra-52
<mimecar> lopulus: lo importante, ¿donde lo vas a reproducir?
<cossier> lopulus: es el mismo
<cossier> lopulus: es formato DVD
<lopulus> supongo que en un dvd
<mimecar> entonces solo podrás usar los formatos que soporte el dvd
<lopulus> aja
<lopulus> gracias, muchas gracias
<lopulus> cualquier cosa vuelvo a consultar
<cossier> :-)
<cossier> lopulus: a mi de vez en cuando el openshot se me quedaba pillado , te recomiendo que guardes a menudo los cambios que hagas!!!
<mimecar> cossier: no será un problema de espacio en el disco duro?
<cossier> creo que aun tengo 30 Gb libres
<cossier> mimecar: no he logrado averiguar si era de python !¿?
 * cossier ya vuelvo
<Daemonium> hola de nuevo
<Daemonium> :D
<mimecar> tienes cara de querer algo :P
<Daemonium> xD
<Daemonium> ya tengo sonido de nuevo
<Daemonium> con una chapuza, claro
<Daemonium> he añadido pulseaudio a la lista de "aplicaciones al inicio"
<Daemonium> asi que si alguien lo esta matando al inicio, yo lo resucito despues
<mimecar> mientras funcione...
<Daemonium> es temporal, tengo que reinstalar
<Daemonium> pero claro, siempre hay un "pero" en estas ñapas
<Daemonium> y es que ahora, el "reproductor de peliculas" no tiene control de volumen, puedo usar vlc y funciona bien pero me gustaria dejar esto medio resuelto hasta que reinstale todo
<lopulus> gracias cossier, y una mas. Se puede agregar inscripciones?
<Daemonium> alguna idea de por donde empezar a mirar?
<Daemonium> voy a probar otra cosa, ahora vuelvo
<cossier> lopulus: si con la opcion de titulos
<cossier> lopulus: ¿?
<Daemonium> nas de nuevo
<Daemonium> no hay suerte, tengo sonido por todas partes menos en totem :S
<mimecar> no uses totem
<dylan66> Daemonium,  miraste las preferencias de totem?
<cossier> Daemonium: en las opciones de totem has mirado '
<Daemonium> dylan66 si
<Daemonium> no aparece nada
<Daemonium> mimecar, esa solucion me gusta, porque ya la habia pensado yo xDDD
<cossier> Daemonium: me suena que hay que escoger en las opcines entre Pulse o alsa
<Daemonium> cossier pues no se donde, porque en totem no hay nada de eso , por lo menos en ubuntu 11.10
<dylan66> totem preferencias sonido
<dylan66> opcion estereo 4 canales etc
<Daemonium> dylan66 si, pero ahi no eliges el sistema (pulse o alsa) sino el tipo de salida
<cossier> Daemonium: no tendras el mute puesto!!
<cossier> Daemonium: en el totem me refiero
<Daemonium> cossier hasta ahi llego yo solito XDD
<Daemonium> es igual, voy a dejarlo asi y mañana me armare de valor y le metere la reinstalacion que falta le va haciendo
<Daemonium> gracias por todo majos :)
<Daemonium> y ahora me piro que mi renacuaja me reclama para que le de la cena :P
<Daemonium> agur!
<lopulus> Gracias cossier
<cossier> lopulus: que tal
<cossier> lopulus: los titulos te funcionaron?
<lopulus> ahora estoy regando mi jardin, si no pierdo las plantas. mas tarde me pongo
<lopulus> gracias por todo
<cossier> ok
<AzoteLogiko> nas
<lopulus> cossier: cuando quise aplicar un efecto de transicion se me cerro solo. segui tu consejo de ir guardando
<snake__> podrian ayudarme a instalar adobe flash
<snake__> en ubuntu
<snake__> o algun manual k me podrian proporsionar
<mimecar> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mimecar> snake__: lo tienes en el centro de software como flash-plugin
<AzoteLogiko> que version de Ubuntu tienes snake__ ?
<snake__> estoy utilizando 11.10 ubuntu
<AzoteLogiko> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/12/08/instalar-flash-plugin-10-en-ubuntu-11-10/
<cossier> lopulus:  bien hecho !! los videos ponlos en la pista 0 i los titulos en la pista 1 asi apareceran encian de la fotografia !!
<cossier> encima *
<lopulus> vamos bien por ahora!
<lopulus> hasta que hora estas por aqui. Y de donde eres?
<cossier> o encima del video
<cossier> ya me voy de españa
<lopulus> ok, y mañana a que hora te encuentro, por si me queda alguna duda, yo de argentina
<cossier> lopulus: por la tarde mas o menos como ahora
<lopulus> ok!
<lopulus> saludos!
<cossier> Adeuu !!
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-09
<monster> buenas buenas
<monster> buenas tardes noches desde mexico.
<JESUSELIFELET> saludos paisano Mexicano
<ivedci89> hola chicos
<dylan66> saludos mexicano
<ivedci89> acer aspire 5542 no me anda el microfono no se que toque... antes andaba bien
<monster> antes andaba bien... un peso por cada ves que e escuchado eso...
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> es algo que yo mismo toque cuando hice funcionar el Mixxx
<monster> y si mezclas y todo eso... eres dj o nomas pa tus fiestas..
<monster> en el virtual dj, yo e toqueteado algunas vese, y e echado a perder las configuraciones... y regularmente es el orden de las entradas de audio
<ivedci89> estoy atorado tengoo tantos controles con pulse audio y gnome mezclador que no se cual tocar
<ivedci89> auxilio
<ivedci89> no me anda el microfono
<ivedci89> m4v:
<ivedci89> deavid:
<monster> no entiendo eso de mezclar controles de audio, yo no podía dar sonido a mi tvcard por que no tenia el alsa..
<itxshell> ivedci89,  verifica que mic tienes activado
<itxshell> si el frontal o el posterior  podria decir mic 1 y mic 2
<ivedci89> he probado con los dos..
<itxshell> entonces busca una falla fisica
<monster> tienes los controles de alsa, o cuales para controlar el audio. antes de mixxx podias usar el microfono.
<ivedci89> siii antes de mixxx podia
<ivedci89> de hecho el mixxx no fue el problema sino que me daba error por culpa de mis controladores graficos el mixxx y yo crei que era el controlador de audio que me colgaba todo... por eso tocaba el audio y ahi desconfigure todo
<ivedci89> si existiera el modo de volver a las configuraciones por default del audio se soluciona mi problema
<monster> el mixxx da problemas pero con algunas pieles, los graficos casi no...
<ivedci89> eso eso dijo el chavo
<ivedci89> bueno se puede volver a cero ?
<monster> que versión de ubuntu
<ivedci89> 10.04
<monster> soy nuevo en ubuntu, pero algo que podria funcionar es instalar un controlador alternativo al audio, y/o reinstalar ese mismo controlador de audio y me refiero al control de audio... no al driver...
<ivedci89> mmm lo que haré es borrar mis directorios de alsa y pulse de home... y reiniciar
<ivedci89> jaja
<monster> mi problema con el audio de mi tvcard se corrigió instalando el mezclador alsa
<monster> en el mezclador de audio alsa se ven todos las entradas y salidas de audio de mi tarjeta madre y en el que trae ubuntu 11.1 no
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> estoy viendo el alsa
<monster> y realmente no entiendo por que optan los de ubuntu por este ultimo... a de tener ventajas que no veo, pero eso ... no las veo...
<monster> la versión de ubuntu que usas es por que es estable o por que las posteriores son inestables.. o no te gustan...
<ivedci89> las tres cosas
<ivedci89> yo hace mucho que tengo pruebo y uso ubuntu
<ivedci89> pero nunca me paso nada asi con el sonido
<monster> yo estaba en suse, pero cada día me sentía mas kdpendiente, y quise probar ubuntu, antes lo avia intentado, pero gnome no me gustaba pero ahora gnome shell me a atrapado
<ivedci89> gnome shell? que es el nuev?
<ivedci89> Dj_Dexter:
<ivedci89> tengo problemas con mi microfono
<ivedci89> lo oigo por los parlantes pero no puedo hacer que Skype por ejemplo lo encuentre+
<Dj_Dexter> ivedci89:  wenas :)
<ivedci89> buenas
<Dj_Dexter> :O tienes silenciado el mix u otra salida
<Dj_Dexter> mm podrias probar con audacity
<Dj_Dexter> y gritas hasta que grabe la salida
<ivedci89> mmm no lotengo instalado
<Dj_Dexter> la salida Capture tambien hay que activarla desde el control de volumen
<Dj_Dexter> Line
<Dj_Dexter> tambien si es que en su caso esta igual :)
<ivedci89> ahh a ver dame un minuto si puedes
<Dj_Dexter> o sea desmutearlo
<ivedci89> a ver cuando yo en preferencias de sonido pongo l apestaña entrada esta amplificada un 80% y en Mic 2   pero nada y pongo mic1 tampoco
<ivedci89> el unico modo de que yo oiga algo es con AnalogStereoDuplex
<ivedci89> ahora abri el mezclador alsa de gnome
<Dj_Dexter> ok :)
<Dj_Dexter> el gnome-alsamixer?
<Dj_Dexter> el viejo pero fiel mixer :D?
<Dj_Dexter> no el de gnome-media xDD
<ivedci89> sisisis
<ivedci89> alsamixer
<lopulus> cundo quiero abrir el monitor de sistema se me cierra solo, que puedo hacer
<ivedci89> eso suena a virus del windows xp jajaja lopulus
<lopulus> jajajaja yo no me rio
<lopulus> jajajaja
<lopulus> de verdad che, que puedo hacer
<lopulus> ?
<Dj_Dexter> lopulus:  xDD
<Dj_Dexter> mmmmm monitor de sistema ? de gnome cierto?
<lopulus> xDD
<monster> monitor del sistema en ubuntu...
<monster> top no es asi
<lopulus> si
<Dj_Dexter> intenta abrirlo con 1 emulador de terminal pa ver que sale, y esa salida pa pasas por pastebin
<monster> top la respuesta es top
<Dj_Dexter> o htop monster  :)
<lopulus> que pongo para emularlo
<monster> htop em ese no lo conosco
<ivedci89> Dj_Dexter: http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/alsamixer_01.png  mira asi esta mi alsamixer ahora
<Dj_Dexter> intenta desmarcar silenciar mic
<Dj_Dexter> y mic
<ivedci89> si hago algo se me acopla
<Dj_Dexter> jejjee
<Dj_Dexter> mmm Line entonces mmm
<ivedci89> pero ahora se oye
<ivedci89> aunque no puede verlo el Skype
<Dj_Dexter> jejeje y Mic si, ese hacelos acoples jaja
<ivedci89> line le quite el silencio
<Dj_Dexter> ok :)
<ivedci89> no se no capta
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> hoy recupere mi mouse usb, y me doy cuenta que en oneiric no funciona
<monster> ubuntues, me sonó a tvtubes.... je
<seyacat> si pueden ayudarme les agradesco
<seyacat> ubuntu-es
<seyacat> JAJA
<monster> los los demás usb funcionan, solo tu mause no... el mause funciona en otro ordenador... el mause lo conectaste al inicio, que dice el lsusb... etc
<seyacat> si funciona bien
<seyacat> si tengo unos audifonos tambien funcionan bien
<Dj_Dexter> ok :/
<monster> y lo otro...
<lopulus> aca esta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/764466/
<seyacat> que maldita sea, ya no funcionan los audifinos tampoco
<seyacat> ayer actulize esta baina y ya se arruino
<lopulus> Dj_Dexter: <Dj_Dexter> o htop monster  :)
<lopulus> <lopulus>
<lopulus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/764466/
<monster> con sudo el monitor por que d c que no esta avilitado.. o alguna otra idea
<seyacat> ahora si que me mamo este ubuntu, lo peor del mundo el paso a oneiric
<seyacat> mañana mismo me paso a debian
<lopulus> me sale lo mismo
<Van> hola
<Van> hay alguien por ahi??
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Van> soy nuevo en la utilización de ubuntu y quiero unirme a un grupo para aprender
<Van> Hola Trom
<monster> seya, y el lsusb??
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola
<Van> esoy utilizando el 10.4
<itxshell_> Van,  en que pais estas ?
<lopulus> hola van. Solo pregunta tus dudas
<Van> soy de Guatemala
<Tron_Cerebelum> esperen
<Tron_Cerebelum> no lo acribillen
<Tron_Cerebelum> dejen que pregunte
<monster> umm no aguanto nada el seya,
<Van> ok, ok, solo que sepan que por ahora no tengo dudas,
<Van> he resuelto algunos problemillas como he podido
<Van> y sepan que admiro a los programadores y desarrolladores, los felicito
<Tron_Cerebelum> bien esa es la mejor forma de aprender
<Tron_Cerebelum> muchas gracias
<Tron_Cerebelum> soy programador de C y Python
<Van> gracias trom por tu apoyo, pero es obvio que estoy ocupando un espacio y no tengo preguntas
<lopulus> no me funciona el monitor de sistema y quiero terminar un programa que sta colgado!
<Tron_Cerebelum> lopulus espera un momento
<lopulus> ok
<Tron_Cerebelum> y que puede que el programa este
<Tron_Cerebelum> consumiendo muchos recursos
<Tron_Cerebelum> recuerda que ubuntu es un poco dificil de colgar
<lopulus> eso quiero ver, si esta laburando (openshot ecportando) y ya hace un rato largo
<Van> reinstale el 10.4 porque senti que el 11.10 era un volver a lo que me pasaba con microsoft
<dylan66> lopulus, killall programa
<dylan66> en consola
<Tron_Cerebelum> si dale un kill
<lopulus> okis
<Tron_Cerebelum> de señal 9
<Van> te colocan las cosas en un lugar en donde tienes que ir a buscar y reaprender.
<Tron_Cerebelum> Van
<Van> ok, mejor me retiro, nuevamente mis respetos Tron
<monster> cual programa colgado.... cual ... y se murio el colgado.... ji
<Tron_Cerebelum> sobre lo de ubuntu 11.10
<lopulus> de señal 9? que es eso
<Tron_Cerebelum> 9
<Tron_Cerebelum> significa cerrar sin importa que este haciendo
<monster> top apuntar el id kill id
<Tron_Cerebelum> y tambien
<itxshell_> jajaja
<Tron_Cerebelum> que cierre todos los puertas a otros programas
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya
<lopulus> ya esta, lo mate
<lopulus> ja
<Tron_Cerebelum> volviendo a Van, puede que el problema no este en sistema ubuntu 11.10
<Tron_Cerebelum> sino en su interfaz
<Tron_Cerebelum> el unity
<Tron_Cerebelum> a mi tampoco me gusto y e vuelto a gnome
<Tron_Cerebelum> con gnome-shell
<monster> gnome shell a mi me gusta el gnome shell
<monster> siii
<Van> tron, estoy en el pv que me enviaste
<Tron_Cerebelum> verdad que es mejor
<monster> me enamore de el gnome shell por eso no regrese a opensuse
<monster> el unity no esta mal, pero me siento encerrado con el..
<Van> vaya, no soy el ùnico entonces
<Tron_Cerebelum> si!
<Tron_Cerebelum> el unity es bueno
<itxshell_> monster,  que es gnome shell?
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero para un diseñador lo importante es el rendimiento
<Tron_Cerebelum> algo que te quita mucho unity
<Tron_Cerebelum> gnome shell es una interfaz grafica
<Tron_Cerebelum> ensencialmente todo los que vez
<Tron_Cerebelum> ventanas, botones, y demas
<monster> la interfas que ahora gnome desarrollara... asta donde lei, abandonando el clasico gnome.. y por eso ubuntu por defecto tiene unity asta donde recuerdo
<Tron_Cerebelum> a muchas clases de interfaces
<Van> ok, comprendo esa parte...
<monster> que reproductor de musica como amarok pero en ubuntu me recomiendan... no me gusta que no se integre mi lobo...
<xangua> banshee viene por defecto
<Tron_Cerebelum> banshee es muy bueno
<xangua> rhythmbox va a ser el defecto en pangolin.....de nuevo :P
<monster> en los tiempos en que tenia win2s en mi pc existia un reproductor que me gustaba, era sensillo pero funcional, medio trasparente... y casi no conocido... despues vino suse, y el amarok es lo max... pero ahora en ubuntu el bansh no me convense el rhy menos...
<monster> no se podra realizar un scrip para que toque musica al asar de mi colecion y que guarde mis preferencias... osea las que quito o salto. y las que escucho con mas frecuencia... y poco mas..
<xangua> amm pss usa amarok :P
<xangua> también está clementine, que solo tiene dependencias qt4 si no quieres instalar de kde aparte
<xangua> clementine está inspirado en amarok 1.4
<monster> clementine, deja lo instalo... aver..
<monster> siiiii clementine... yea
<monster> alguno tiene experiencia en radio aficionados con el pc.
<monster> como restauro clementine en gnome shell
<monster> alguno que sepa como restaurar clementine en gnome shell
<sladen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/812396 Comentario #5 (PDF), <-- La Peseta diseno bien?
<monster> que checho... la peseta..
<lopulus> acabo de exportar un video desde open shot y no me sale el audio
<monster> quien da un peso por mis sueños, mejor un dolar, mejor un euro...
<monster> open shot...
<monster> que es eso...
<lopulus> un editor de video
 * unknow Say: Hi!
<sladen> monster: diseño aceptable?
<sladen> monster: comparacion con 'Pts'?
<monster> y es un vídeo de tu autoria, o estas metiendo subtitulara algo.. .
<unknow> Tengo problemas con los siguientes repo... Failed to fetch http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shotwell/shotwell_0.11.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb Unable to connect to ve.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<lopulus> es mio
<lopulus> le puse algunas canciones y no me salen los audios
<monster> algo que no podias hacer con un ffmpeg o creo que con cat se puede hacer algo similar...
<lopulus> da listo, no hay drama, me voy a dormir
<monster> pero, y sin mucho conocimiento, te fijaste en los codecs soportados...
<monster> sladen ... amm que
<monster> oneline mas utiles para ustedes...
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola
<itxshell> buenas Tron_Cerebelum
<monster> tron, el juego...
<Tron_Cerebelum> ?? Cual
<Tron_Cerebelum> que juego??
<monster> el de las motos
<itxshell> es el de la pelicula
<itxshell> :)
<Tron_Cerebelum> jajaja
<monster> armagetron
<sladen> monster: 'oneline' ?
<monster> no lo an jugado?
<Tron_Cerebelum> es bueno!=?
<itxshell> yo no entiendo se juego
<itxshell> siempre pierdo
<monster> sladen.. no se escribe oneline las de shell, los pekes escript que te acilitan la vida
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya lo voy a jugar a ver
<monster> ta bueno, en lo que cabe, siempre me gana..
<itxshell> me cuentas como es Tron_Cerebelum
<itxshell> jajajaja
<Tron_Cerebelum> jajaja
<itxshell> a mi me gusta tetravex
<Tron_Cerebelum> a mi tambien
<itxshell> yo pierdo de una en ese de las motos :(
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya voy a ver
<monster> de que trata tetravex
<itxshell> rompecabezas
<itxshell> me dices que tiempo haces n resolverlo
<itxshell> en*
<monster> ??
<itxshell> es por tiempo el juego
<monster> hora, tambien esta logica,
<monster> en el wine alguien a jugado quake 4, y como funciona..
<Tron_Cerebelum> yo si
<Tron_Cerebelum> amigo ese juego es dificil eh
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya lo eh jugado
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero este es dificil
<Helzing> jejejejejeje
<Tron_Cerebelum> O.o
<monster> pero es dificil de instalar en wine o de jugar
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya entraste
<itxshell> jajajaja
<Helzing> seee
<Tron_Cerebelum> no de jugar
<Helzing> pero quiero que diga Van Helzing
<Helzing> jajajajaja
<Tron_Cerebelum> y el de tron
<Tron_Cerebelum> tambien
<Tron_Cerebelum> que tu nombre
<Helzing> si
<itxshell> mmmm quake esta para ubuntu?
<Tron_Cerebelum> en XChat
<Tron_Cerebelum> lista de redes
<Tron_Cerebelum> vuelves a escribir tu nombre
<Tron_Cerebelum> quake==??
<monster> en wine el quake segun es compatible...
<Tron_Cerebelum> yo lo tengo pero lo juego con playonlinux
<Helzing> bueno genios
<Helzing> ya tienen un pupilo para instruir
<monster> genios, donde.. donde
<Helzing> jajajaja
<VanHalen> wtf?
<VanHalen> ayuda
<VanHalen> plis
<VanHalen> el ubuntu gnome me consume mucha memoria
<VanHalen> digo
<Tron_Cerebelum> donde==!!
<VanHalen> mucha bateria
<itxshell> yo quiero que me presenten al genio
<itxshell> asi pedimos todos un deseo
<itxshell> XD
<monster> wtf a dio.?
<Tron_Cerebelum> entra en ubuntu gnome 2d
<VanHalen>  K
<VanHalen>  a k
<Tron_Cerebelum> al iniciar sesion
<Tron_Cerebelum> te sale abajo
<Tron_Cerebelum> las opciones de interfaz
<itxshell> alguien ha usado AptOnCD
<Tron_Cerebelum> selecciona ubuntu gnome 2d
<Tron_Cerebelum> o ubuntu clasic
<monster> itxshell no es mejor un cp /var/cache/apt/archivos o en que varia..
<itxshell> no se monster  pero yo use l aptoncd
<itxshell> pero me da problemas
<Tron_Cerebelum> bueno mis amigos me voy
<Tron_Cerebelum> buenas noches a todos
<itxshell> yo hice el cd de respaldo con los repositorios
<VHelzing> ok tron
<VHelzing> lo he logrado
<itxshell> ciao Tron_Cerebelum
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok
<VHelzing> Gracias de nuevo
<monster> umm, nunca e usado el aptoncd, deja lo pruebo...
<Tron_Cerebelum> hey moster
<VHelzing> volveré
<Tron_Cerebelum> aptoncd
<itxshell> gracias monster
<Tron_Cerebelum> dale VHelzing
<Tron_Cerebelum> y moster
<itxshell> el punto es que hice el respaldo y lo queme a cd
<Tron_Cerebelum> bendito el juego
<VHelzing> buen descanso a todos
<Tron_Cerebelum> cia
<monster> te gusto el armagetron
<itxshell> pero al momento de querer usarlo no funciona
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero es muy dificil
<itxshell> jajaja
<Tron_Cerebelum> CIAO
<monster> y adictivo...
<monster> para aptoncd hay reseñas negativas par versiones superiores mayores a el 11.04
<itxshell> mmmm que mal
<monster> cual es tu distro actual
<monster> version
<itxshell> 11.10
<monster> huy, tambien la mia, lo boy a probar en cuanto pueda.. tu ya lo probaste....
<monster> aver que va
<itxshell> bueno la 11.10 va muy bien
<itxshell> no tengo queja de esta version
<itxshell> lo que si me dio problemas fue mozilla
<itxshell> pero quite la que venia en la distro
<itxshell> y puse una nueva version
<itxshell> lo otro es el aptoncd
<itxshell> que no me funciona el respaldo que se hizo
<itxshell> probe tambien instalar los repositorios por medio de synaptic
<monster> como lo sabes, reistalaste ubuntu o lo usaste para otras pc
<itxshell> y me entere que no venia synaptic en esta version
<itxshell> es que hay una escuela que no tienen conexion
<itxshell> la idea era hacer el cd para poder instalar en esas pc s
<monster> mañana lo pruebo, y pongo mis resultados en algun blog,.
<monster> y comento aqui aver que pasa...
<itxshell> ok gracias
<monster> pero el copiar la carpeta de los apt no te funciona ==
<itxshell> si
<itxshell> el programa hace el respaldo
<itxshell> pero el problema es al querer usarlo
<itxshell> simplemente le das a restaurar y no hace nada
<itxshell> no sigue al menu que deberia
<itxshell> y lo probe en 3 pcs
<monster> umm, pero pc de escuelas con ubuntu 11.1
<monster> no c te hace mucho..
<itxshell> tienen suficiente
<itxshell> pero aun asi los repositorios deberian funcionar en todos los que son x86
<monster> ummm puede ser, pero con el cambio de unity, gnome shell, y otras cambios,. esta por verse
<monster> los dejo, ya me mandaron a dormir.. pi pi pi
<snake__> oigan aki tambien se puede ablar de programasion
<debsan> snake__, en offtopic
<debsan> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fzeta> iep buenas!
<lautarus> buen día todos...
<arp-> Holas
<arp-> Alguno instalo una Intel GMA 4500 en Ubuntu?
<ikatz> hola a todos
<ikatz> he instalado gnome 3 sehll en mi ubuntu 11.10
<ikatz> pero al reiniciar
<ikatz> en el gdm
<ikatz> cuando hay que seleccionar con q interdaz iniciar
<ikatz> solo veo:
<ikatz> ubuntu, gnome classic, y recovery
<ikatz> pero no veo gnome 3
<ikatz> he entrado con gnome classic por si era ese
<ikatz> pero no es
<ikatz> porque?
<xangua> instalaste el paquete gnome shell ikatz ¿¿
<xangua> !nounity
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.10 usa GNOME 3 con !unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<ikatz> si
<ikatz> bueno espera
<ikatz> voy a comprobar una cosa
<ikatz> xangua, ya lo he resuelto
<ikatz> lo tenia mal instalado
<ikatz> bueno, la siguiente duda era la duda central que queria plantear
<ikatz> quiero cambiar el tema de la shell de gnome 3
<ikatz> pero he seguido varias guias
<ikatz> y ninguna me ha funcionado
<xangua> instala gnome-tweak-tool y cambia lo que quiereas con él
<ikatz> lo he instalado
<ikatz> pero no me da ninguna opcion de cambiar la gnome-shell
<lopulus1> exporte un video editado por mi en openshot y me salio sin audio. Que podra ser
<lopulus1> exporte un video editado por mi en openshot y me salio sin audio. Que podra ser?
<seyacat> hola ubuntu-es
<seyacat> ayer intente emparejar mi mouse bluetooth y fue una desgracia
<seyacat> en debian me fue peor
<xangua> que mal por ti ;)
<seyacat> lo malo es que ahora ni siquiera funcionan los audifonos bt, empareja pero no reconoce el pulse
<xangua> yo necesito baterías, mi ratón ya está parpadeando D:
<lopulus1> exporte un video editado por mi en openshot y me salio sin audio. Que podra ser?
<seyacat> a que bueno funcionaron los audifonos bluetooth, pero el mouse nada que ver
<seyacat> :/
<luis_> alguien tiene algun sistema en gambas o php (turnos para pacientes) o (hacer presupuestos)
<m4r71x>  /msg NickServ identify m4r71x
<yarlo> hola ubuntu, me podriandecir como bajar el netcat de ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios usa el centro de software
<yarlo> cual es el nombre?
<mimecar> netcat ?
<mimecar> seguro que no lo tienes ya en el sistema?
<yarlo> no se como checarlo
<mimecar> abre una consola, "nc"
<yarlo> ok si ya lo tengo, pero no tiene la opcion -t y -e
<yarlo> como las puedo activar?
<mimecar> no se activan, tienen que estar de serie
<yarlo> ok busco, eres el mejor,
<Bruno_4816> hola amigos un consulta, mi idea es hacer varias particiones para instalar y probar varias distros, alguien sabe hasta cuantas puedo hacer?
<mimecar> 3 primarias y muchas extendidas
<mimecar> aunque no es práctico
<Bruno_4816> por que mimecar?
<mimecar> desperdicias el espacio
<Bruno_4816> mi idea era hacer por lo menos 4 particiones para instalar distros distintas
<mimecar> primarias solo puedes 3 como máximo
<Bruno_4816> bien
<Bruno_4816> me las tendre que arreglar con eso
<mimecar> puedes añadir extendidas
<mimecar> cada distribución necesita dos particiones como mínimo
<Bruno_4816> si yo cuando particiono creo una swap de 2gb por ejemplo, cada distro instalada detecta eso swap y trabaja con ella no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> la tienes que definir tu
<mimecar> en ese caso no podrás usar la hibernación
<Bruno_4816> nunca la uso, no me interesa usarla
<Bruno_4816> yo siempre particiono con gparted...lo que me decis es que si yo creo 3 partiones para distros y una swap, esta ultima no va a ser utilizada por los sistemas instalados?
<Bruno_4816> no por todos?
<Bruno_4816> por ninguno?
<mimecar> la swap tendrá que estar en una partición extendida
<Bruno_4816> no entiendo, creia que si la usaban
<Bruno_4816> porque no me deja mas de 3 primarias no?
<mimecar> en la instalación la tienes que definir
<Bruno_4816> es conveniente tener la swap en extendida?
<mimecar> si la pones en una partición primaria olvidate de crear más particiones
<Bruno_4816> bien...
<Bruno_4816> te doy un ejemplo a ver si entiendo...
<Bruno_4816> yo voy a crear 3 particiones primarias..una para win que la uso para juegos, otra para ubuntu y otra para probar distros, la swap en este caso deberia estar en una extendida...pero mi duda es si una vez que yo ya dejo todo particionado listo para instalar con gparted es si esa swap que yo cree va a ser leida por ubuntu que es mi sistema base y por mint por ejemplo en caso de estar probando esa
<GridCube> la swap va a ser swap para todos los SO que usen swap Bruno_4816
<mimecar> tendrás que definir esa partición como swap para todos los sistemas
<Bruno_4816> eso era lo que no me cerraba, gracias...el otro detalle que quiza olvide mencionarle a mimecar es que solo instalo / ya que mis datos lo manejo en otra particion fuera de las instalaciones
<Bruno_4816> como la defino para que sea general?
<mimecar> entonces tendrías una partición más aparte
<mimecar> en la instalación le pones la ruta a la partición
<mimecar> seguramente perderás el arranque de los sistemas instalados
<Bruno_4816> si...mi disco es de 5oo gb...tendria 50 para win, y dos mas de 30 por ejemplo
<Bruno_4816> y el resto para mis datos
<GridCube> podes hacer esas en extendidas
<GridCube> y dejar una logica para swap
<Bruno_4816> la de mis datos si
<Bruno_4816> extendida
<GridCube> no se porque pero me gusta mas tener swap en logica
<GridCube> no creo que cambie nada, pero me gusta mas
<GridCube> XD
<Bruno_4816> cambia algo mimecar?
<Bruno_4816> si esta en extendida?
<mimecar> mientras tengas 3 primarias y 1 extendida
<mimecar> si la partición extendida se daña, todo lo que tengas dentro lo perderás
<Bruno_4816> tengo mis datos en un hdd externo igual...
<Bruno_4816> disculpen
<Bruno_4816> para redondear la charla entonces
<Bruno_4816> me quedarian 5 particiones
<Bruno_4816> 3 logicas para instalar
<mimecar> 3 primarias como mucho
<Bruno_4816> 1 extendida para swap
<Bruno_4816> y el resto en extendida tambien para mis datos
<mimecar> el resto en la misma partición extendida
<Bruno_4816> tiene que ser en la misma?
<Bruno_4816> no serian 2 extendidas aparte?
<mimecar> NO PUEDES
<Bruno_4816> swap y datos?
<mimecar> 3 primarias + 1 extendida
<mimecar> todo lo que no sea eso no te funcionará
<Bruno_4816> bien
<mimecar> 4 es el valor máximo de particione
<Bruno_4816> voy a dejar win, ubuntu y swap en logicas entonces...mis datos por otro lado y las pruebas que se jodan jaja
<Bruno_4816> virtualizare
<mimecar> te irá más lento y no podrás usar bien la aceleración 3D
<Bruno_4816> si tambien lo pense
<Bruno_4816> pero bueno
<Bruno_4816> igual mi pc es algo viejita asique no creo que virtualice nada en realidad
<Bruno_4816> me quedare copn ubuntu y unity 2d que me gusto y corre bastante fluido
<Bruno_4816> bueno mimecar, gracias por la informacion y la paciencia, mis saludos...
<Bruno_4816> gracias a vos tambien GridCube por tu ayuda
<seba266> alguien sabe como puedo averigualr la version de libusb que acabo de instalar existe algun comando?
<GridCube> apt-cache show libusb[TAB]
<seba266> ha grax GridCube
<GridCube> eso te muestra todos los libusb que podes instalar, y los instaldos
<seba266> quiero usar usb_modeswitch pero para eso me pide que tiene que haber una version posterior a 0.1 de libusb
<seba266> huuuu lo hice la pantalla no para todavia de mostrar lineas
<GridCube> ctrl-c
<seba266> jajaj ahora como hago para buscar la version que tengo instalada del libusb jaja
<seba266> eso se debe parar solo o es un bucle infinito?
<GridCube> seba266, abri synaptic, o supongo que el centro de software
<GridCube> y busca libusb, te tiene que decir
<GridCube> seba266, ctrl-c y paralo
<seba266> si lo pare
<GridCube> :)
<seba266> si le explico GridCube  en synaptic me mostro la version 1.0.1
<GridCube> no es infinito solo muestra todos los paquetes que podes instalar :P
<GridCube> entonces esa es la version que tenes instalada
<seba266> que hice despues la desintalae esa version desde synapctic y instale la version 1.0.8 de libusb
<mimecar> seba266: ¿de los repositorios de ubuntu o externo?
<seba266> pero ahora esta nueva version que acabo de instalar no aparece en el paquete synapctic como hago para que memuestre la nueva version
<seba266> externo
<mimecar> cuidado con eso
<seba266> sissi externo
<seba266> este es el link
<mimecar> te puede dar problemas si modificas archivos importantes del sistema
<seba266> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libusb/
<seba266> si lo que pasa es que quiero usar USB_ModeSwitch y me piede una version mas reciente
<seba266> del libusb
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que el cambio te puede bloquear actualizaciones
<seba266> ha
<seba266> resutla que no me mostro la ver la linea apt-cache show libusb [TAB]
<GridCube> sin espacio
<GridCube> el TAB es para que apretes TAB
<GridCube> para que te autocomplete la linea
<GridCube> pero me doy cuenta de que eso no te servirá
<seba266> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<seba266> haber
<GridCube> tenes que ir a synaptic, buscar libusb y ver la version que este tildada como "inslada"
<seba266> haaaaaaa que grande si ahora si me muestra muchas gracias
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola mis amigos
<Tron_Cerebelum> alguien sabe como hacer los iconos de aplicaciones en gnome-shell mas pequeños
<Tron_Cerebelum> ??
<GridCube> nope
<seba266> maestro GridCube  ahora voy a synaptic pero ahí no muestra la version libusb que acabo de instalar  pero con    apt-cache show libusb[TAB]
<seba266>    si muestra
<GridCube> eso es raro
<GridCube> seba266, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-091211-140149.php
<seba266> quizas synaptic muestre los programas que son internos a los repos del ubuntu los externos no los muestra
<mimecar> muestra todos
<seba266> ok ok mimecar
<mimecar> debería salirte aunque sea externo
<mimecar> apuntate el nombre del archivo porque te puede bloquear actualizaciones
<seba266> hasta ahora synapctic no muestra quizas deba reinciar  pero     apt-cache show libusb[TAB] su muestra
<mimecar> para que te complicas?
<seba266> si es que quiero usar USB_ModeSwitch y me pide la version mas reciente de libusb
<mimecar> cómo has instalado la versión que has descargado?
<seba266> ./configure make make install
<seba266> dentro del directorio descomprimido obvio
<mimecar> de esa forma no te va a salir
<seba266> haaaaaaaaaaa y como seria
<mimecar> instalando un .deb
<mimecar> para el sistema no existe en la base de datos lo que has instalado
<seba266> haaaaaaaa se puede converitr el codigo en .deb  mimecar ?
<mimecar> hay alguna opción
<GridCube> seba266, que version te pide¿?
<seba266> digamos compilarlo para pasarlo a .deb ?
<mimecar> pero se hace antes de instalar el código compilado
<mimecar> si no tiene un make uninstall, tendrás que quitar a mano los archivos
<seba266> ok
<seba266> y como seria la linea para pasarlo a .deb?
<seba266> hago make uninstall larga un par de lineas pero no lo he logrado desintalar hasta ahora
<mimecar> pon las líneas en pastebin
<seba266> aquí estan las lineas mimecar  http://pastebin.com/UA0ZvS7f
<mimecar> en principio lo ha quitado
<mimecar> no trabajes de normal con root
<seba266> com que no trabjade con root vos decis con sudo? que no trabaje
<mimecar> una cosa es usar sudo cuando hace falta
<mimecar> y otra trabajar con el usuario root que es lo que tiene tu pastebin
<ramrebol_> es posible usar ubuntuone en otras distros??
<seba266> vos decis que ejecute el comando sudo cuando haga falta ?
<mimecar> si
<seba266> ha yo hago eso sudo su despeus ingreso el pass
<seba266> entonces entro a la terminal y hago sudo make unisntall?
<mimecar> si
<seba266> habler haber maestro que pasara
<mimecar> maestro?
<seba266> ya lo hice mimecar  y decis que ahora se debe haber desintalado
<mimecar> si
<seba266> ahora hago esto sudo apt-cache show libusb
<seba266>  mimecar
<seba266> con tab obvio
<seba266> y no me muestra la version  como antes
<seba266> pero me dice:   Display all 32359 possibilities? (y or n)
<seba266> le doy  y larga una lista larga de cosas
<mimecar> para que quieres hacer eso?
<seba266> no me llama la atencino no es que quiera hacer eso
<mimecar> me he perdido
<gazz> hola
<gazz> alguien sabe instalar flash-player desde la shell
<gazz> ?????
<mimecar> instala flash-plugin
<gazz> si
<gazz> eso
<gazz> pero como
<seba266> y como hago para pasar el codigo libusb a .deb para que se vea atraves de synaptic?
<mimecar> gazz: usa el centro de software
<gazz> eso ya lo hice
<gazz> y no....
<mimecar> entonces?
<gazz> no funciona
<mimecar> ¿has instalado flash-plugin y reiniciado firefox?
<seba266> la instalacion de flash-player salta sola me parece cuando se entra a un sito web que lo requiera al flash player me parece
<gazz> si si salta sola
<gazz> pero no se instalarla
<seba266> bueno por eso ni te preocupes
<mimecar> gazz: ¿has instalado flash-plugin?
<seba266> si tenes el firefox ni te preocupes salta sola la opcion
<gazz> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<gazz> Creando árbol de dependencias
<gazz> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<gazz> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete flash-plugin
<mimecar> eso no te ha salido en el centro de software
<gazz> eso me a salido en la shell
<mimecar> !flash | gazz
<kubot> gazz: Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mimecar> si buscas flash en el centro de software te salen las alternativas
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> e descargado desde el centro de software
<gazz> y nada
<gazz> sigo sin poder ver los videos q me enlazan en facebook , por ejemplo
<gazz> nada
<gazz> no funciona
<gazz> me voy
<seba266> lo logre yujuuu convertir el codigo a .deb gracias a sudo checkinstall
<granjero> !ping
<kubot> pung
<fer_> hola, hay alguien de España? tengo una pequeña consulta no relacionada con ubuntu, sino con el lenguaje español de España
<mimecar> mejor en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot fer_
<kubot> fer_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fer_> ok
<sisa_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/765216/
<sisa_> hola, alguien sabe por que pasa esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/765216/
<winLuser> tengo una memoria con un virus en el mbr
<winLuser> existe alguna forma de eliminarlo?
<mimecar> borra el mbr
<winLuser> y eso se hace...?
<mimecar> borrando las particiones por ejemplo
<mimecar> o usa un antivirus de windows
<winLuser> no, no tiene particiones, es una sola particion en la memoria, y los antivirus no me detectan el virus
<mimecar> si no tienes particiones esa memoria no se puede usar
<mimecar> si tienes una partición tienes las dos opciones
<winLuser> ya le hice el formateado en win2
<mimecar> eso no hace nada al mbr
<winLuser> la reconoce, me pasa los datos pero en los otros Pc hasta con linux no reconoce lo que meto ahí
<winLuser> y existe alguna forma de hacer un formateo en BRUTO a la memoria?
<mimecar> borrando el mbr
<winLuser> desde consola como la hago?
<mimecar> usa gparted
<winLuser> ok
 * winLuser se acuerda que esta en backtrack
<winLuser> bueno, me retiro
<winLuser> gracias mimecar
<esteban123> hola tengo un prblema con mi grub
<esteban123> no puedo bootear, estoy siguiendo las instrucciones de http://www.guia-ubuntu.org pero tengo problemas
<mimecar> !detalles esteban123
<kubot> esteban123: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<esteban123> ok
<esteban123> ya les voy pasndo data
<esteban123> tengo instalado ubuunti 10.04 LTS, con particiones /, /home y /boot
<esteban123> y tengo un rama de grub rescue (no puedo bootear)
<Decepticon> Buenas
<Decepticon> una preguntaz! alguien esta usando ubuntu 11.10 ¿_
<esteban123> actualmente estoy con el LIVE CD, siguiendo instrucciones de http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mimecar> esteban123: ¿has hecho modificaciones en tu sistema?
<Decepticon> 0?
<esteban123> si mimecar, tenía instalado en un segundo disco fisico (sdb) ubuntu 11. on se como se instalo. Cuestion que le formatee esa particion, y luego reinicie par aacceder a ubuntu 10 (que lo tengo en otro disco sda), pero me tira un error el GRUB que no encuentra la particion qu eborre
<mimecar> ok, has iniciado el live cd de ubuntu 10.04?
<esteban123> si
<esteban123> te iba  apasar mi fsdisk -l
<Decepticon> alguien ha usado ubuntu 11.10  =?
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con esto!
<mimecar> !ask Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Decepticon> pero si estoy preguntando!
<Decepticon> no entiendo
<Decepticon> kubot:  has usado ubuntu 11.10 =?
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<mimecar> no si alguien ha usado ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> bot)==????
<Decepticon> no entendi
<mimecar> estas hablando con un programa de ordenador :P
<Decepticon> mimecar:  quiero saber si alguien ha instalado compiz en ubuntu 11.10 ya que he intentado y nada siguiendo tutoriales de web que siempre me han ayudado
<Decepticon> mimecar:  es un programa d pc jajajaja la botan
<mimecar> unity tenía algunos problemas con compiz
<mimecar> no se si están arreglados
<esteban123> mimecar no puedo pasarte los datos del fdisk tal cual salen porque no tengo internet con el live CD. te estoy escribiendo de otra maquina. Te voy redactado los datos.   Mi fdisk dice que tengo dos discos sda y sdb
<esteban123> en sda1 tengo las particiones que necesito, el otro disco no importa
<esteban123> digo sda
<esteban123> en la particion sda1 tengo /boot y en sda5 /
<mimecar> tendrás que montar / y boot con el live cd
<esteban123> exacto!!
<esteban123> como hago qu ese monten las dos particiones y ... se entiendan?
<esteban123> porqu emonto / y lueugo tengo problemas
<esteban123> te voy diciendo qu eme sale en la consola, dale?
<mimecar> has hecho => sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<mimecar> monta primero /
<mimecar> y después /boot
<esteban123> ahi lo hago sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt   y moto la raiz va bie
<esteban123> ahora?
<mimecar> monta /boot
<esteban123> ahi lo hago sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  asi?
<mimecar> tienes que adaptar la partición a la que tiene tu sistema
<mimecar> si / lo tienes en sda5...
<esteban123> si en sda5
<esteban123> pero en mnt no monte ya a /?
<esteban123> donde monto /boot?
<mimecar> si tu / es sda5 si
<mimecar> en /mnt/boot
<esteban123> hago sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot,   ...  asi?
<mimecar> tienes /boot en sda1 y / en sda5 ?
<esteban123> sii
<Ignacio_> Alguien sabe si hay alguna version Beta de Ubuntu 12.04?
<Ignacio_> whois Ignacio
<mimecar> Ignacio_: tienes versiones alfa
<Ignacio_> mimecar:  OK.
<m4v> Ignacio_: #ubuntu+1
<cousteau> Ignacio_, la beta suele salir un mes o mes y medio antes
<cousteau> así que supongo que para marzo
<cousteau> y la alfa será muy inestable...  ahora, si quieres curiosear, reportar bugs, etc, pues nunca está de más
<Ignacio__> m4v:  Que es lo siguiente
<Ignacio__> [18:43] <m4v> Ignacio_: #ubuntu+1
<esteban123> mimecar,  en sda5 , mi /, hay una carpeta boot pero esta vacia..  Ya entiendo, si hago mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot se monta ahi adentro no?
<esteban123> en tendi bien?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> Ignacio__: si la usas ahora tu ordenador es fácil que no arranque después
<Ignacio__> mimecar: ??
<m4v> Ignacio__: #ubuntu+1 es el canal donde se discute las versiónes de desarrollo, es en inglés pero el topic tiene links para descagar el alfa
<mimecar> si usas una versión alga
<mimecar> alfa
<Ignacio__> mimecar:  Que quieres decir
<mimecar> que si la instalas tu ordenador puede no arrancar
<Ignacio__> mimecar: ¿Debido ah?
<Ignacio__> Una pregunta
<Ignacio__> que me recomiendan Ubuntu 11.10 32 bits o 64 bits?
<esteban123> ahi va bien! ahora monto el reso de los dispositivos con sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ,  sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /mnt/dev/pts, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc  y sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys?
<esteban123> mimecar monto el resto ahora?
<esteban123> con --bind?
<esteban123> ya cargue el resto de los dispositivos qu ete mencione y hice un chroot a /mnt
<esteban123> mimecar, voy bien?
<esteban123> hago grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ...
<esteban123> cirto?
<esteban123> hurra funciono!
<esteban123> gracias mimecar}
<chapo> Buenas tardes
<jaime> buenas noches a tod@s
<chicomonte> hola mundo
<chicomonte> quien me ayuda a instalar cinelerra en ubuntu 11.10
<chicomonte> HOLA MUNDO
<mimecar> todavía no has dicho que has buscado para instalar ese programa
<chicomonte> con el repositorio lo intente
<chicomonte> y meda error
<chicomonte> sonsotux
<dabor> chicomonte, cinelerra no está en los repos
<chicomonte> yase
<chicomonte> es un repo aparte
<chicomonte> pero ya encontré el problema
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-10
<Focusyn> buenas
<Focusyn> antes usaba cover thumbnailer, pero en ubuntu 11.10 no me funciona
<Focusyn> algo para ver las miniaturas?
<Focusyn> de las carpetas
<Focusyn> estaba bastante satisfecho con ese programa, las carpetas de musica eran como cds
<Focusyn> y las de fotos se veian varias muestras
<Focusyn> he probado otros gestores pero no me acaban de convencer
<Focusyn> aprovecho y dejo otra duda en el aire
<Focusyn> antes me ponia encima de un archivo mp3 y se oia una muestra, eso me ha desaparecido
<dabor> Focusyn, gthumb
<Focusyn> voy a ver gracias
<dabor> Focusyn, lo segundo instala mpg123 y vosbis-tools
<dabor> vorbis-tools
<dabor> Aguante el focus II
<Colo_ar> vorbis-tools es el que permite escucha previa del archivo mp3?
<dabor> Colo_ar, los 2  archivos que indique juntos permiten eso
<dabor> Colo_ar, hay que instalar los 2
<dabor> Colo_ar, eso en gnome
<Colo_ar> dabor: si el mpg123 lo tenia
<cousteau> hmm, yo no tengo vorbis-tools y se me escuchan las "vistas previas" de los mp3 y ogg
<Colo_ar> queria aplicarlo en arch
<cousteau> ni mpg123 tampoco
<dabor> cousteau, no se, lo habrán cambiado..esto en ubuntu cambia a cada semana, te vuelven loco ja
<dabor> Colo_ar, en arch es así, igual probar no cuesta nada
<cousteau> bueno, esto es en 10.10, y con una instalación un tanto rara...  pero vamos, yo no recuerdo haber instalado nada extra y ya iba
<Colo_ar> no me anda :(
<cousteau> a mí el proceso que me aparece con el preview se llama "gst-launch-0.10", así que sospecho que tiene que ver con gstreamer
<Colo_ar> cousteau: en ubuntu me anda y nunca lo instale
<cousteau> ah...  entonces igual que a mí
<cousteau> claro, si nos ponemos a hablar de arch en el canal de ubuntu, liamos al personal y claro...
<dabor> cousteau, totem-audio-preview
<cousteau> dabor, no creo, no tengo ese paquete
<dabor> cousteau, tampoco tengo el paquete, pero veo que se carga al hacer preview
<cousteau> yo es que no tengo ni totem
<dabor> cousteau, no creo que haya una sola manera de que funcione
<hendaus> buenas
<hendaus> nesecito un favor cual es el codico de ffmpeg para convertir wav a mp3
 * unknow Saludos!
<lopulus> hola! como hago para oder escribir en un penrive que esta sin permisos
<lopulus> ?
<cousteau> lopulus, fat32?  creo que deberías ponerte en el grupo plugdev
<cousteau> o darte permisos de escritura
<cousteau> *de escritura en dispositivos USB
<lopulus> y eso como lo logro?
<cousteau> creo que se hace desde Usuarios y grupos
<monster> hola como se la pasan... con agua, o con... etc
<FerchoLP> alguien sabe como leer el valor de "battery health" desde consola?
<monster> que cocha, no lo conosco eso es para laptops, me imagino..
<FerchoLP> ya vi, con cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<FerchoLP> y creo que los chinos de ebay me mandaron cualquier cosa. Se suponía que era de 5200mAh y figura como si fuera de 4200mAh
<FerchoLP> :/
<FerchoLP> incluso está rotulada como 5200mAh, voy a ver cuánto dura realmente, con mucha suerte reporta mal los mAh ¿?
<usuario01> buenas!
<usuario01> hola?
<DannoFx> Hola :)
<DannoFx> Bah, Adios
<monster> bah adios
<DannoFx> No lo decia por mi.
<monster> amm aja...
<DannoFx> Jaja.
<monster> como que el canal de soporte, como que no tiene mucho soporte, entro para ver discusiones, comparticion de informacion, para aprender mas... pero como que no se prende esto...
<monster> un serillo por favor...
<DannoFx> Tal vez estan en charlas privadas o que se yo. tampoco entro a menudo
<DannoFx> Brb
<monster> am charlas privadas en un canal avierto para soporte... que no esta el msn o otros .... save...
<monster> todos a la cama que hay que descansar...
<Desdemona> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con xchat?
<Desdemona> hay alguien para ayudarme?
<Desdemona> por favor, alguien me ayuda?
<gamor> no consigo montar una carpeta al añadir esto en fstab 192.168.1.200:/volume1/photo /mnt/nas/photo nfs nouser,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<gamor> estoy un poco perdido, agradecería ayuda
<lopulus> hola! necesito urgente que alguien me diga como tengo que exportar un archivo desde openshot a formato en el cual se pueda leer desde un dvd y/o windows media
<lopulus> hola! necesito urgente que alguien me diga como tengo que exportar un archivo desde openshot a formato en el cual se pueda leer desde un dvd y/o windows media
<lopulus> alguien me puede ayudar
<xangua> !pregunta | lopulus
<kubot> lopulus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lopulus> ya habia preguntado antes
<lopulus> hola! necesito urgente que alguien me diga como tengo que exportar un archivo desde openshot a formato para que lo lea en windows media
<xangua> aah seguro que con vlc puedes reproducirlo
<xangua> o instala codec¿s¿
<lopulus> si, pero es en otro lado y no creo que tengan ubuntu
<xangua> vlc para windows.....
<lopulus> si, pero a ver es un salon de fiestas y no hay tiempo ya.
<xangua> http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable
<lopulus> ahi va
<lopulus> por ahi puede ser quiza
<lopulus> estoy bajando
<teknoduke> hmm tengo un problema con el sonido en ubuntu
<teknoduke> cuando pasa de determinado nivel automáticamente lo silencia
<teknoduke> y no se como sacarle ese control y me desquicia
<Guest66297> hola
<Guest66297> alguien or aqui
<Guest66297> soy nuevo y no se bien
<Guest66297> esto es solo una rueba
<Guest66297> mmm no
<Guest66297> creo que no
<lopulus> xangua: lo baje y me dice que no es una aplicacion Win32 valida
<lopulus> kubot !
<Guest66297> hola
<Guest66297> no se exactamenmte que es lo que bajaste ero
<Guest66297> eso a lo que te refieres es or que esta diciendo que es de windows
<Guest66297> or eso no te funciona en linux
<Guest66297> k
<lopulus> hola! necesito urgente que alguien me diga como tengo que exportar un archivo desde openshot a formato para que lo lea en windows media
<Manddr1ll> hola que tal a todos
<K97015> hola
<Manddr1ll> hola k9
<K97015> Oye tu conoces otro canal un poco mas concurrido que este???
<Manddr1ll> eso mismo estoy buscando
<K97015> jajaja
<K97015> es que supongo que es por la hora en la que nos conectamos
<K97015> aki en Mexico son las 9am
<Manddr1ll> estoy buscando un canal de intercambio
<K97015> no se donde estes tu
<Manddr1ll> aca en Chile son las 12 mediodia
<K97015> mmm que es lo que tu kieres saver o necesitas
<K97015> mmm no pues ya es tarde por alla
<K97015> es para que mucha gente este conectada
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> yo laverdad es que apenas estoy instalando este programa
<Manddr1ll> que programa?
<K97015> lo vi en un manual de usuario de ubuntu
<Manddr1ll> estas con ubuntu
<Manddr1ll> ?
<K97015> se llama xChat
<K97015> si Ubuntu
<Manddr1ll> ok bien
<K97015> imprimi el manual esta muy completo
<Manddr1ll> que buscas tu amigo
<Manddr1ll> ?
<K97015> y la verdad es que descubri este programa que viene mencionado aka
<K97015> mm pues la verdad nada ahorita
<K97015> por lo menos no en particular
<K97015> pero
<K97015> por ejemplo vi un canal
<K97015> que es tambien ubuntu pero de EU
<Manddr1ll> si
<Manddr1ll> ahy muchos canales en ingles
<Manddr1ll> y pocos de habla hispana
<K97015> y ahi si hay gente opinando todo el tiempo de varios temas de linux y demas cosas
<K97015> si es lo malo y es a lo que voy
<Manddr1ll> claro
<K97015> por que los de ingles estan bien informados y mucha gente entra
<K97015> pero en español no
<Manddr1ll> yo estoy buscando un canal de intercambio
<K97015> ahorita voy a buscar uno en internet
<K97015> vere en foros que recomiendan
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> mmm que distro usas tu???
<Manddr1ll> ubuntu
<Manddr1ll> igual
<K97015> a mira
<Manddr1ll> si es genial
<Manddr1ll> bueno todo linux es genial
<K97015> mmm pues yo la verdad se apenas muy poco bueno relativamente hablando
<K97015> la verdad que si
<Manddr1ll> si
<Manddr1ll> es muy practico
<K97015> fijate que ya me he querido regresar a windows y enserio que ya no puedo
<K97015> extraño linux
<Manddr1ll> y se pueden hacer muchas cosas
<K97015> si un buen
<Manddr1ll> pffff
<K97015> ademas me deja usar mi makina vieja
<Manddr1ll> si eso es lo bueno
<K97015> jajaja
<Manddr1ll> yo no me devuelvo con windows
<K97015> yo estroy usando en este momento una AMD de hace como unos 5 años atras
<Manddr1ll> cada vez mas es ua mierda
<Manddr1ll> jajjaja
<Manddr1ll> yo solo esto con un notebook con procesador de 2.0
<K97015> mmm pues mira la verdad es que windows es bueno tanpoco lo critico por que gracias a el me acerque a la computacion
<K97015> orale
<Manddr1ll> mmmm
<Manddr1ll> a mi no me gusta para nada
<Manddr1ll> prefiero estas distros
<Manddr1ll> que estan muy buenas
<Manddr1ll> sobre todo cuando no tengo internet
<K97015> si son buenas aun que luego si me ha dado algunos dolores de cabeza
<K97015> jajaja
<K97015> aaaa eso del internet
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> la verdad yome acerque a esto or que queria internet gratis y conece con wifiway
<K97015> jajajaja
<Manddr1ll> cuando no tengo internet se puede crackear alguna red y listo wualaaa tienes internet
<K97015> por que queria volarme las señales
<K97015> si por eso es que me acerque a esto jaja
<Manddr1ll> aajjaa
<K97015> y despues vi la potencia y por eso me quede aqui
<Manddr1ll> por eso te digo
<K97015> aun que admito que me daba algo de miedo dejar windows ahoreita llevo como unos 4 meses y ya me acostumbre
<Manddr1ll> con windows tienes que instalar una barbariedad de programas para poder hackear wifi
<K97015> y si lo de las redes es genial
<Manddr1ll> aca no
<Manddr1ll> yo esoty colgado en este momento
<Manddr1ll> de internet
<K97015> naaaa la verdad es que un dia quise chutarme el manual de como tomar una red en windows y me saque de onda
<K97015> yo tambien jajajaja
<Manddr1ll> llevo como 4 meses colgado a esta red y esta muy buena
<K97015> la verdad es que aka tengo como 4 redes a mi disocicion
<Manddr1ll> ademas tengo claves de como 3 redes mas por si acaso
<K97015> a mira yo me hice mi antena con una cafetera vieja
<K97015> me avente viendo varios videos en youtube
<K97015> y vi varios ejemlos
<K97015> y ahorita tengo la seal aumentada con eso
<Manddr1ll> jaajja
<Manddr1ll> yo tengo un ap y una antena de fabrica
<K97015> no les haces bromas a tus vecinos de cuando en cuando
<Manddr1ll> ya me deje de diseñar antenas
<K97015> aaa es que ues la economia esta dificil amigo
<Manddr1ll> en vez de hacerles bromas prefiero capturar datos de su red
<Manddr1ll> jajajaja
<K97015> por eso es que la construi jajaja
<K97015> naaa de cuando en cuando es divertido
<Manddr1ll> si
<Manddr1ll> en todo caso
<Manddr1ll> de que parte de mexico eres
<K97015> ver como se jalan los pelos de que no tiene red
<K97015> a del D.F
<Manddr1ll> a ok
<K97015> aqui nadie se mete o ke???
<K97015> yo veo mucha gente conectada
<K97015> pero nadie escribe
<K97015> no se como esta la cosa
<Manddr1ll> es que mira esta cosa del irc es muy confidencial
<Manddr1ll> por eso es bueno
<K97015> mmm
<K97015> si pero no entiendo
<Manddr1ll> yo ando en busca de un canal de intercambio
<K97015> mmm y que es eso?? disculpa la ignoracia
<Manddr1ll> para intercambiar unas tarjetas de credito
<K97015> a valla
<Manddr1ll> por algunos dolares
<K97015> mmm no pues eso lo veo un tanto dificil
<Manddr1ll> o por artefactos
<K97015> no impocible claro
<Manddr1ll> aca no
<Manddr1ll> compadre
<K97015> a caray
<K97015> como es eso????
<Manddr1ll> esto es muy bueno y confidencial
<Manddr1ll> no es como el msn
<K97015> osea tambien cosas???
<Manddr1ll> o otros medios
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> naaa el msn es pa los cuates nadamas jajaja eso es para cotorrear esto es como mas de informacion
<Manddr1ll> por eso es que algunos se conectan
<K97015> bueno asi lo siento yo
<Manddr1ll> en privafdo
<K97015> aaaaa
<K97015> osea todas estas personas que veo en la columna derecha de la pantalla esta pero en modo privado???
<Manddr1ll> aqui se conectan solo los que se conocen
<Manddr1ll> hace tiempo
<K97015> he visto que son de varios paises
<Manddr1ll> si
<Manddr1ll> hay de todo
<Manddr1ll> por eso
<K97015> mmm ya voy entendiendo
<Manddr1ll> puedes intercambiar bases de datos , cuentas premium y esas cosas
<Manddr1ll> por eso
<K97015> pense que era como el chat publico de los de internet que entras para hacer puro desmadre y poner puras groserias jajaja
<K97015> orale
<Manddr1ll> naaa
<Manddr1ll> aca pura gente de otro nivel
<K97015> la bronca es que ara encontrar gente asi esta rudo
<Manddr1ll> bueno es que no faltaigual
<K97015> si ya me estas adiestrando tu
<K97015> mmm
<Manddr1ll> ves como siguen entrando
<Manddr1ll> pero no escriben
<Manddr1ll> es por eso
<Manddr1ll> cada quien viene a su tema
<K97015> digo no es mi estilo entrar ara decir pendejada y media pero crei que era algo parecido
<K97015> a valla
<K97015> si entran pero nadie saluda
<K97015> jajajaja
<Manddr1ll> por eso este canal te da soporte de ubuntu
<K97015> yo hasta decia ches groseros
<Manddr1ll> no para nada
<K97015> si de hecho por eso entre
<Manddr1ll> si no te conocen no se toman una cerveza contigo
<Manddr1ll> ajajjaa
<K97015> si ya vi
<K97015> bueno y tu por que me respondiste?? jajaja
<K97015> naaa esta bien
<Manddr1ll> bueno busquemos un canal ?
<Manddr1ll> te respondi por que yo salude
<K97015> ṕor lo menos que bueno que te encontre y ya me aclaraste varias dudas
<Manddr1ll> primero
<K97015> mmm creo si
<K97015> bueno t2 m2 gracias jajaja
<K97015> de minimo ya me instruiste
<Manddr1ll> buequemos otro canal y hablamos por ahy
<K97015> mmm como le hacemos
<zcom> .join #tucanal
<K97015> osea me conecto a otro servidor
<K97015> mi canal??
<zcom> sin el putno
<Manddr1ll> hola zcom
<zcom> pon eso sin el punto
<zcom> hola saludos
<zcom> y entraras en otro canal nuevo con el nombre donde pone "tucanal" pones lo que quieras
<K97015> mmm
<K97015> deja ver
<K97015> osea le doy agregar canal????
<jordi_> hola
<Manddr1ll> hola jordi
<zcom> donde escribes las linias escribe esto -> /join #micanal
<jordi_> me podeís ayudar con mi ubuntu que no se escucha na da de sonido
<K97015> a esa bronca a mi me aso
<K97015> paso
<K97015> ponle una targeta alterna y ya con eso bronca solucionada
<K97015> yo me parti la cabeza tratando de resolver ese problema pero al final supe que el problema era mi placa que es algo vieja
<jordi_> me es imposible escuchar sonido
<K97015> ??? entonces cual es el problema???
<K97015> a
<K97015> osea
<K97015> no escuichas nada
<K97015> metete a ver si te aparece el icono del sonido encendido
<jordi_> nada de nada, es el ordenador que dejo a mi hija cin los programas de ubuntu
<K97015> si es asi entonces el controlador esta bien
<K97015> mmmm
<jordi_> el icono de sonido de arriba a la drcha si sale
<Manddr1ll> hola jordi
<zcom> mira los volumenes
<K97015> pero esta en color gris
<Manddr1ll> cual es tu problema
<zcom> ostia
<jordi_> le pincho en preferencias y dispositivo a configurar no sale nada, tiene algo que ver?
<Manddr1ll> abre una terminal y entra como super usuario para empezar
<Manddr1ll> con el comando
<Manddr1ll> sudo su
<jordi_> ok
<zcom> le tendria que salir un icono en colores
<jordi_> root@Lucia-Manolo:/home/jordi#
<jordi_> esto sale
<Manddr1ll> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<Manddr1ll> ingresa este comando en la terminal
<zcom> porque le haces instalar los headers
<zcom> a ver
<jordi_> no puede localizar los paquetes
<Manddr1ll> mmmm
<Manddr1ll> estas como super usuario en la terminal
<Manddr1ll> ?
<jordi_> se esta instalando audacity tiene que ver algo?
<K97015> mira ya mejor que desinstale y reintale el sistema y problema solucionado jaja ntc. pues mira mejor agarra una targeta de sonido de estas que venden sueltas y listo esa si te la reconoce
<K97015> yo tengo una Genius
<Manddr1ll> jajajaa
<jordi_> es que es un portatil
<K97015> de 5.1 canales y la toma exelente or que la targeta interna aun que la reconoce no saca sonido alguno
<K97015> huuuyyy no pues ni modo
<K97015> ero or que no mejor one el Live CD
<K97015> checa si asi le da el sonido
<K97015> entonces
<K97015> que reintale y ya
<K97015> por que pociblemente el problema tenga solucion pero es mas lio y mas horas de trabajo a lo loko
<K97015> bueno yo digo
<K97015> mejor prueba con el Live cd y si te funciona bien tu makina pues reintala todo y ya
<K97015> eso si un respaldo de todo no seria nada mal
<Manddr1ll> jordi instalaste los header
<jordi_> eso no se que es
<Manddr1ll> el comando que te di anteriormente
<jordi_> me sale que no encuentra paquete
<K97015> se suone que yo me estaba por bañar desde hace rato pero como instale esto ya me quede aqui haciendome bien pato jajaja
<Manddr1ll> al abrir la terminal  la abriste como super usuario?
<Manddr1ll> o no
<jordi_> super usuario  creo que si nadie tiene la contraseña
<jordi_> yo puedo instalar y desinstalar sin problemas
<Manddr1ll> mmm
<Manddr1ll> te pide contraseña y no la tienes?
<jordi_> si, si  la tengo
<Manddr1ll> para entrar como super usuario
<jordi_> si ,sin problema
<Manddr1ll> o sea estas como super usuario?
<Manddr1ll> en la terminal
<Manddr1ll> empezemos por eso
<jordi_> si
<jordi_> esta instalandose audacity por si tiene algo q ver
<Manddr1ll> si
<Manddr1ll> mira en la terminal copia y pega esto
<jordi_> ok
<Manddr1ll> lo que te voy a escribir
<Manddr1ll> ok y le das enter
<Manddr1ll> sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential
<Manddr1ll> me avisas cuando termine
<K97015> orale si le sabes bien
<jordi_> command no found
<Manddr1ll> mmmmmm
<Manddr1ll> que raro
<Manddr1ll> sudo module-assistant prepare,update
<Manddr1ll> aver prueba este
<jordi_> actualizados ficheros info de 40 paquetes
<Manddr1ll> k97015 deberias apuntar esto, puesto que con esto deberia reintalarse asi como cuando recien se instalo el sistema operativo
<Manddr1ll> ya termino de acutalizar
<Manddr1ll> jordan?
<K97015> ok deja lo anoto
<K97015> si te estoy leyendo
<Manddr1ll> sudo module-assistant build,install alsa
<Manddr1ll> jordi ahora ejecuta ese comando
<Manddr1ll> que escribi ahy
<Manddr1ll> ya nada mas depues que termines reinicias y deveria volver el audio
<Manddr1ll> me avisas
<K97015> exactamente con esto que es lo que haces
<jordi_> device no found
<K97015> estas reinstalando el sistema de audio
<K97015> ???
<Manddr1ll> mmmm
<jordi_> bueno no sé es q no se escucha sonido
<Manddr1ll> jordi que raro te envia mensaje como que no existiera una tarjeta o chip de audio
<Manddr1ll> en tu equipo
<Manddr1ll> es lo mismo que un pc sin tarjeta de sonido
<jordi_> ahhhhhhh
<jordi_> es viejo pero tiene sonido
<Manddr1ll> si te creo
<Manddr1ll> pero el problema es que no encuentras unidad fisicA
<Manddr1ll> a ver escribe este ultimo comando
<Manddr1ll> y despues reinicias tu notebook
<Manddr1ll> vuelves a entrar a este canal y me dices
<Manddr1ll> ok
<Manddr1ll> sigues con la terminal abierta
<Manddr1ll> ?
<jordi_> este ordenador ha sufrido las manos de mi padre q lo apagaba a lo bruto, dejo de funcionar sonido y reinstale nueva version ubunt y nada de sonio
<jordi_> si
<jordi_> espero
<Manddr1ll> sudo depmod
<Manddr1ll> k97015
<Manddr1ll> estas aun
<Manddr1ll> amigo
<jordi_> esta pensando
<jordi_> me sale: root@Lucia-Manolo:/home/jordi# sudo depmod
<jordi_> root@Lucia-Manolo:/home/jordi#
<jordi_> como si nada
<K97015> si aka sigo
<K97015> segun yo
<K97015> ya estoy en tu canal
<K97015> bueno abri el que me dijiste
<K97015> y ya estoy ahi es mas ya hasta use unas cuantos comentarios
<Manddr1ll> ahora ejecuta el comando
<Manddr1ll> sudo reboot
<Manddr1ll> reinicias y vuelves a entrar aca
<Manddr1ll> k97015
<Manddr1ll> ahora si
<Manddr1ll> ahy reinicio
<Manddr1ll> pero yo creo que jordi no entro como super usuario a la terminal
<lopulus>  hola! necesito urgente que alguien me diga como tengo que exportar un archivo desde openshot a formato para que lo lea en windows media
<K97015> y total que se resolvio el roblema o ke??????
<Manddr1ll> no se
<Manddr1ll> ahora tiene que volver a entrar al canal
<jordi_> ahora te digo si se escucha?
<Manddr1ll> y ahy veremos
<Manddr1ll> te funcionó?
<Manddr1ll> jordi
<K97015> esta checando
<K97015> creo
<Manddr1ll> ok
<jordi_> no se escucha nada
<Manddr1ll> pffffff
<Manddr1ll> bueno
<Manddr1ll> es lo mas que puedo ayudarte
<Manddr1ll> pero al parecer los comandos no se ejecutaron bien
<jordi_> pero el comando no funciono
<Manddr1ll> por lo mismo
<K97015> mmm mal lan
<Manddr1ll> eso que hice hacer es para reponer
<K97015> plan
<Manddr1ll> tal y como viene ubuntu instalado
<K97015> pero repone todo el sistema o solo el audio???
<K97015> a mmm pues
<Manddr1ll> varias cosas del sistema
<Manddr1ll> en general la mayoria
<K97015> la verdad es que yo siempre que he tenido mucho problema o la he regado mejor reinstlo y ya
<K97015> se que no es lo mejor pero
<Manddr1ll> yo hago eso
<Manddr1ll> pero en general no tengo problemas
<K97015> yo lo que hago desde la ultima ocacion es particionar mi disco
<Manddr1ll> ni con audio ni video ni touchpad
<Manddr1ll> ni nada
<K97015> una arte para toda la basura que descargo
<K97015> e informacion
<K97015> y la otra para el sistema como tal
<Manddr1ll> claro yo creo que varios hacemos lo mismo
<Manddr1ll> yo igual
<K97015> asi si se jode el sistema no tengo que preocuarme como loko por mis archivos
<K97015> naaa antes yo no lo hacia
<K97015> jajaja
<Manddr1ll> asi para no peder la info que he descargado
<jordi_> entonces nada, no interesa el modelo del portatil?
<K97015> no lo creo
<K97015> yo soy de la idea que mejor le intentes con el live cd y veas si jala
<Manddr1ll> que sistema tenias antes de ubuntu?
<Manddr1ll> en tu portatil
<K97015> si es asi mejor ve haciendo tus respados y reintala
<jordi_> 10.09
<Manddr1ll> siempre has tenido ubuntu
<jordi_> bueno gracias
<Manddr1ll> o estabas con windows
<jordi_> desde hace 3 años
<Manddr1ll> y solo ahora
<K97015> ya tiene bastantye
<Manddr1ll> tienes problemas de audio
<jordi_> más 2 con ambos
<Manddr1ll> pero se escuchaba antes
<jordi_> si
<Manddr1ll> a ok
<jordi_> siempre sin problemas
<Manddr1ll> a ver que podemos hacer aparte de formatear y reinstalar
<K97015> mmm
<K97015> es que la verdad yo digo que es el camino mas facil
<K97015> ahorras tiempo y esfuerzo
<K97015> y tambien dinero por aquello de la luz
<jordi_> bueno probare y os cuento, gracias
<Manddr1ll> hey jordi mira ahy te mando una url para que le eches un ojo
<Manddr1ll> a ver si te sirve
<Manddr1ll> http://banyut.obolog.com/restaurar-audio-ubuntu-66394
<jordi_> ok
<lopulus> lopulus
<Manddr1ll> bueno amigos nos veremos en otra ocacion
<K97015> ya te vas????
<K97015> buu
<Manddr1ll> hasta luego k97015
<K97015> oye
<jordi_> vale gracias
<Manddr1ll> dime
<K97015> espera
<K97015> que onda digo
<K97015> como sea
<Manddr1ll> jajaj
<K97015> aqui estare conectadote
<K97015> pero
<K97015> como nos volvemos a encontrar o ke
<Manddr1ll> aca en este canal
<K97015> o ya deplano ahi te ves
<K97015> jkajajaja
<K97015> si pero
<K97015> mm bueno el nombre te lo cambias o komo
<Manddr1ll> no
<K97015> uno se conecta con el mismo
<Manddr1ll> no me cambio el ni
<K97015> a ok
<K97015> mm bueno
<K97015> y no se pude dejar asi como en el msn
<Manddr1ll> voy a buscar el canal que andaba buscando
<K97015> que eten como contactos???
<K97015> orale pues
<teknoduke> mmmm tengo un problema con el volumen en ubuntu alguien sabe como hacer que no silencie el volumen?
<K97015> jajaja reinstala
<K97015> jajajaja
<K97015> ntc es broma
<Manddr1ll> ahora estan llegando los problemas
<K97015> por que todos tiene broncas con el volumen
<Manddr1ll> por eso me voy
<Manddr1ll> jajaja
<Manddr1ll> yo no
<K97015> sale ues
<K97015> espero encontrarte de nuevo
<K97015> yo pormlo regular me conecto de noche
<K97015> ppero pues aca estyamos
<Manddr1ll> incluso me gusta por que en mi laptop se puede amplificar
<K97015> cuidate y gracias por los datos
<K97015> ;)
<Manddr1ll> no vemos de ahy
<Manddr1ll> o en otra ocacion
<Manddr1ll> o de madrugada
<K97015> en madrugada
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> yo entro aki como
<K97015> 11 pm
<K97015> osea
<K97015> para ti como a las 3 am
<K97015> jajajaja
<Manddr1ll> claro ahy que ver la diferencia de hora
<Manddr1ll> si
<K97015> aki son las 10:15
<K97015> aya???
<K97015> son
<K97015> ke
<Manddr1ll> por eso yo me conecto como hasta las 5:30
<Manddr1ll> de vez en cuando
<K97015> 5 am??
<Manddr1ll> si
<m4v> pueden mover la charla a #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<K97015> ok entonces cuanto tiemo es diferencia???
<Manddr1ll>  cuando busco inforacion
<Manddr1ll> no se habria que googlear
<Manddr1ll> y ver cuanta diferencia de hora hay
<K97015> ok
<K97015> bueno t2 m2 aka estamos
<Manddr1ll> siempre te conectas con ese nick
<K97015> es la prima ocacion que me conectop no tedigo que instale xChat hace apenas un par de horas
<Manddr1ll> jajaja
<Manddr1ll> ya nos vemos
<K97015> nadamas me meti a si como dios me dio a entender
<Manddr1ll> xau cuidate
<K97015> sale
<K97015> igual
<teknoduke> nadie tiene idea como desactivar la opción que silencia el volumen cuando esta muy "alto" según ubuntu?
<xangua> nunca he visto tal opción teknoduke
<teknoduke> no se si exista
<teknoduke> pero cuando subo la barra de volumen al maximo la mierda esta silencia todo
<xangua> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<teknoduke> sowwy, no se porque lo hace, de hecho en el notebook no tengo problemas y en el desk si >.<
<m4v> teknoduke: nose, nunca vi que haga eso.
<teknoduke> :\ debe ser algo en mi placa de sonido entonces gracias
<wicope> teknoduke: lspci |grep Audio
<lopulus> quiero exportar desde openshot para verlo en windows media de windows 7 de una netbook y no se como exportarlo
<K97015> No es mala onda pero ya checaste en google???
<lopulus> si, y no encuentro nada, solo me quedan dos horas
<lopulus> solo me falta el del video....
<Daemonium> buenas
<Daemonium> Soy el único al que la ultima actualizacion del kernel le ha jodido el sonido?
<Daemonium> tarjeta integrada realtek ac887
<teknoduke> ni se que es openshot xD
<lopulus> me dice que me falta esto :video/x-gst-fourcc-WMV2 ...
<Daemonium> buenas otra vez
<teknoduke> lopulus trataste de instalar eso?
<Daemonium> por si a alguien le pasa, en la ultima actualizacion de kernel perdí el control de sonido, tarjeta realtek alc887 , solucion: rm -rf  ~/.pulse y reiniciar
<lopulus> desde donde lo instalo?
<Daemonium> hala, ya esta, solo queria decir eso y dar las gracias a los que me ayudaron anteayer :)
<Daemonium> byez
<lopulus> lo cague, je
<lopulus> lo logre
<lopulus> gracias a todos
<lopulus> gracias teckoduke
<lopulus> y de que son las K?
<teknoduke> de nada lop xD
<Desdemona> hola, me pueden decir como hago para que alguien me oriente que tengo una consulta?
<GridCube> !ask | Desdemona
<kubot> Desdemona: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Desdemona> gracias, quiero saber si pueden decirme como incluir un complemento tcl en xchat para cambiar el color de la letra, que esto no se ve bien
<GridCube> Desdemona, xchat puede cambiar los colores de letras
<Desdemona> pero no veo como hacerlo, quiero que los demas vean del color que yo elija, no solo que me cambie a mi la interfaz
<GridCube> oh no
<GridCube> eso no se puede
<GridCube> cada uno elige sus propios colores
<Desdemona> pero como?
<Desdemona> antes usaba un complemento tcl pero ahora no puedo hacerlo
<GridCube> aaa vos queres enviar colores asi?
<Desdemona> quiero que me vean del color que yo elijo, no escribir solo negro
<GridCube> no, no se como hacer eso
<GridCube> :(
<Desdemona> en los chat muy concurridos no se ve mi letra como esta ahora, quiero resaltarla de algun modo
<Desdemona> gracias
<GridCube> Desdemona, eso en particular esta mal visto
<GridCube> y podes ganarte un ban
<Desdemona> solo cambiar el color y ponerla en negrita, eso quiero nomas
<v116v> Hola, buenas tardes, alguien me puede echar un cable?
<v116v> Quiero poner a tightvncserver como un demonio
<v116v> O como un servicio mas en el arranque...
<v116v> que es lo mismo no?
<v116v> Tambien necesito que tenga fijada una geometria por defecto... alguien me ayuda?
<v116v> No seais timidos... ekis de
<GridCube> v116v, qu
<GridCube> e ubuntu usas
<v116v> GridCube: Varia mucho la configuracion de uno a otro?
<GridCube> depende
<v116v> Supongo que quiza me valdria un con script sencillo no?
<v116v> en init.d
<GridCube> si vas por el lado l33t no, si vas porel lado grafico pues si
<v116v> claro, yo lo quiero tener totalmente funcional
<v116v> y luego entrar por un tunel ssh
<GridCube> pues espera a que entre gente que sepa mas XD
<v116v> Es que, he buscado informacion y no veo nada
<GridCube> sabes como lanzarlo desde una terminal?
<v116v> si hay informacion sobre tuneles ssh pero muy poca en la configuracio de tight
<GridCube> no tengo idea de lo que es eso :P
<v116v> pues es un servidor vnc que dicen que va de puta madre...
<GridCube> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<v116v> pero claro, echalo andar y que sea comodo
<GridCube> pero si, estuve viendo un poquito, pero parece un soft pago :/
<v116v> no no, es gratis
<v116v> esta en los repos
<GridCube> v116v, http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=vnc-tight-list
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> me voy
<GridCube> terminé de trabajar por hoy
<GridCube> :D
<v116v> bye bonico
<GridCube> ;)
<Desdemona> bueno, gracias por la ayuda
<Desdemona> hasta pronto
<v116v> Alguien que me eche un cable con tightvncserver?
<zcom> hola que tal , estoy dudando entre una tarjeta grafica para mi linux, estoy dudando entre ATI y Nvidia, que me aconsejais
<m4v> zcom: el driver de nvidia anda mejor que el de amd.
<v116v> zcom: Yo tengo una S3Virge, te la dejo barata barata
<zcom> gracias
<fosco_> buenas
<kurama10> buenas fosco_
<Andurino> buenas
<Andurino> que es mas recomendable? quitar paquetes de la distribucion ubuntu  o buscar (si existe) una distribucion mas liguera (funcional, mas adelante se instalaran mas cosas , no en el mismo momento)
<cousteau> has instalado ya?
<Andurino> estoy intentando hacer una distro
<cousteau> si lo quieres ligero puedes partir de lubuntu
<Andurino> porque no encuentro "solucion"
<cousteau> ...mejor que una distro haz un "sabor" de ubuntu
<Andurino> ya... eso intento, aunque tampoco lo veo muy claro
<cousteau> bueno, si quieres algo ligero, yo probaría Lubuntu. Va muy bien.
<Andurino> se que no necesito servidorx (es algo para el usuario) (instalaciones remotas, controladas por ssh)
<Andurino> requiere que la "distro" tenga o se pueda instalar openssh-server (con lo que ello supone) , a partir de ahi tiro millas
<cousteau> En cuanto a programas: como navegador en mi netbook uso Epiphany, reproductor gnome-mplayer, visor de docs lo he dejado en Evince porque el ePDFView era muy malo y no iba muy bien
<Andurino> parches de kernel, clusterin, repositorios "locales" etc...
<cousteau> visor de imágenes a lo mejor le quito el que lleva y le pongo gThumb
<Andurino> realmente solo requiere firefox como aplicacion ...
<Andurino> cliente
<cousteau> calculadora Qalculate, por supuesto...  mensajería pondría Pidgin, y para oficina, el LibreOffice, que el AbiWord va muy mal (aunque el Gnumeric no está mal)
<Andurino> firefox por ser conocido, no por ser el unico
<cousteau> pero vamos, antes de hacer tu propia distro yo probaría Lubuntu si quieres algo ligero
<Andurino> voy a ver si por ahi voy mejor... pero no se si es sitio adecuado para soltar un "rollo de c......" con el tema de redes distribuidad, maquinas virutales , ssh etc etcc..
<Andurino> es posible convertir un lubuntu en un -> ubuntu server ?? (convertir mendiante instalacion de paquetes)
<cousteau> sí, claro
<cousteau> ubuntu server es simplemente un ubuntu básico con paquetes especiales de cosas de servidores
<Andurino> bueno la idea es (si se me permite) ??
<cousteau> podrías instalar ubuntu minimal e ir instalando sólo lo que quieras
<Andurino> y sin servidor grafico ...
<Andurino> costeau, haber se trata de instalar en pc que no tengo acceso fisico ni remoto... (pero tengo acceso relativo) es decir puedo indicar al propietario que instale en una vm una distribucion concreta
<Andurino> el propietario (ni sabe ni quiere saber) asi que tengo que dar una distro (con lo que necesito, y con servidorx para que vea que hay algo)
<Andurino> el /los
<cousteau> puedes partir de un ubuntu minimal, instalar un entorno de escritorio (p.ej. lxde), e ir poniendo firefox y lo que quieras
<Andurino> la idea es montar un cluster remoto distribuido (existen paketes para ello) pero resulta complejo u ofuscante , por eso necesto un ubuntu liguero con openssh-server y servidor x + un paquete para la DNS tipo no-ip o el proveedor de servicio que sea
<cousteau> pues instala ubuntu minimal, luego le instalas openssh-server y no-ip
<Andurino> mas que paquete es script (en cuanto a lo ultimo)
<Andurino> a partir de ahi es cuestion de romperse la cabeza, pero tengo acceso a las maquinas por ssh (y ya no habria problema)
<zcom> hecho de menos un servidor...............con ssh..........snif
<Andurino> cousteau luego no puedo, tiene que ir en la distro
<cousteau> haz una distro basada en ubuntu pero con opciones personalizadas
<Andurino> estoy en ello, pero se me va a 600 y pico megas
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cousteau> parte de un ubuntu minimal
<zcom> Andurino,  has pensado en slitaz, pesa 30 megas
<cousteau> ubuntu minimal pesa 15
<zcom> pos ahi va
<Andurino> haber no es por lo que pesa, si no por lo que contiene el peso
<zcom> customise
<zcom> pilla la de 15 y custumizala
<zcom> la cierras y la distribuyes
<Andurino> voy a ver si la encuentro
<zcom> yo tb voy a ello
<cousteau> (bueno, si quieres slitaz, a lo mejor también te interesa...  pero ni idea de cómo personalizarlo)
<zcom> me interesa el tema
<zcom> cousteau,  tienes algun link de esa ubuntu de 15 megas?
<zcom> si puede ser...
<cousteau> también https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<Andurino> estoy en la pagina de ubuntu y solo salen 2... ¿donde busco?
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cousteau> hmm, parece que últimamente se les está yendo por las nubes el tamaño
<zcom> grande!
<zcom> digo gracias
<cousteau> no mucho, sólo 15-20 MB :)
<Andurino> gracias, supongo que te refieres a la maverick o a la lucid ??
<cousteau> sí, ésas son chiquitillas
<cousteau> y para servidores está bien lucid
<cousteau> (se supone que los servidores no los actualizas con frecuencia)
<ourizo> hey friends ¿con que comando leía el modelo de tarjeta wireless que tengo
<comandopelapapas> hola alguien que  me diga como puedo ponerle  ubuntu  a  mi ipod de 5 gneracion  8  g
<ourizo> o el chip que lleva
<cousteau> ourizo, lspci | grep -i wi
<ourizo> Ok cousteau  gracias :)
<cousteau> comandopelapapas, (1) ni idea de qué procesador tiene eso, (2) no creo que se pueda, pero busca en google, seguro que algún friki ha hecho algo...  ah, y (3) ten en cuenta que eso puede cargarse la garantía del ipod y a lo mejor te lo cargas
<comandopelapapas> no mirate ipodlinux.com
<comandopelapapas>  pero   lo que pasa es que no se como hacerle
<Andurino> tengo que cerrar sesion el uck se ha quedado pillado
<cousteau> comandopelapapas, es una página aparcada
<comandopelapapas> como asi  compadre
<cousteau> pues que esa página no dice nada relacionado con ipod linux
<comandopelapapas> ayaaaaaa
<cousteau> además, ipod linux no creo que sea ubuntu, será un linux especialmente diseñado para ipod
<zcom> comandopelapapas,  porque no le instalas un ubutnu a la megadrive
<cousteau> ten en cuenta que tiene que estar pensado para soportar el procesador de un ipod (que supongo que estará basado en ARM, pero a saber), la pantalla táctil, el hardware que seguramente será poco compatible...
<Andurino> valla el uck no reconoce la iso como distro que pueda customizar....
<comandopelapapas> ok gracias
<comandopelapapas> lo que pasa  es quie quiero sincronizar mi ipod   pero  nada no me funciona nada
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> ¿quieres sincronizar tu ipod o instalar linux en tu ipod?
<zcom> tremendo el menda!
<zcom> acabaremos todos con esta cara :S
<Andurino> uhmm la iso ejecuta el asistente de instalacion pero no termina la instalacion
<Andurino> no hay actividad de red ni de disco ni cpu...
<comandopelapapas> compañero    como no puedo sincronizar el ipod me  dijeron que le puedo instalar  linux  al ipod
<v116v> Hola, buenas noches amigüetes... por fa plis, algun fiera del linux me puede aclarar como instalar como servicio el tightvncserver
<v116v> Dios se lo pagara con hijos o putada similar...
<cousteau> v116v, sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<cousteau> puede ser?
<v116v> Kicir... como servicio me refiero a tener el demoniete ahi disponible cada vez que inicio el chistofono...
<v116v> cousteau: Joer macho... a eso llego
<cousteau> no sé si se pondrá automáticamente al inicio
<v116v> no, no lo hace el susodicho
<v116v> Es sospechoso de desquiciar al usuario
<dylan66> que escritorio usas v116v ?
<v116v> Además ahi una version nueva, chachi piruli, que no aparece en los repositorios la 2.0.4... y que esta disponible en codigo fuente...
<cousteau> no está compilada y en forma de deb en la pág de tightvnc?
<v116v> Pero claro, mis facultades estan mermadas por la edad, y el desarroyador del enjendro de parato tecnico no tiene una documentacion muy extendida...
<v116v> cousteau: No cousteau... para windows si
<v116v> cousteau: uso un cutre escritorio gnome
<v116v> cousteau: Tengo la grafica tostada y si le meto caña se gripa y tengo que meterla al horno y hacerle un reflow...
<v116v> Creo que lleva 10 reflows por lo menos y aguanta la jodia...
<v116v> Hasta que reviente...
<dylan66> gnome ya tiene un servidor que se iinicia solo
<v116v> Y tire el portatil hacer puñetas
<dylan66> se llama vino o vinagre
<v116v> dylan66: Pero segun he leido por ahi tight optimiza el ancho de banda
<dylan66> no recuerdo bien
<v116v> dylan66: Vino el servidor y Vinagre el cliente... los conozco de vista solo
<dylan66> en aplicaciones al inicio lo tenemos marcado
<cousteau> v116v, pues está instalado por defecto
<v116v> cousteau: Ya, pero no quiero el vino, quiero tight
<v116v> Y si puede ser en la ultima version mejor que mejor...
<dylan66> quizas puedas aregarlo ahi en gnome-session-properties
<dylan66> con algun comando
<v116v> No estoy muy puesto en linux... bueno realmente no estoy puesto en nada, soy aprendiz de todo maestro de nada
<v116v> Donde estará el yoda del canal?
<v116v> Que salga!
<v116v> Lo necesito!
<v116v> Noto como mi cerebro se licua poco a poco por culpa de tightvncserver
<Decepticon> buenas tardes
<Decepticon> hola a todos!, una ayuda con ubuntu
<Decepticon> que software puedo utilizar para crear animaciones flash para usar en ubuntu y sea compatible con drupal
<Decepticon> =?
<Andurino> umhh flash-> adobe...
<Andurino> te refieres a crear formatos flash con otra cosa?
<Andurino> lo que conozco no soporta actionsscript (lo cual te deja limitado, muy limitado el uso)
<Andurino> es decir poco mas que una animacion gif (un poco mas, quizas)
<Decepticon> Andurino: si!
<Decepticon> Andurino: en vez d usar flash osea otra cosa, ejm: en vez d usar iexplorer uso firefox
<Decepticon> Andurino:  algo asi pero en vez d flash otra cosa
<Decepticon> Andurino:  es q quiero hacer un web
<Decepticon> como esta
<Andurino> yo me referia a usar otra aplicacion de edicion (creacion de flash, contenidos) tu te refieres a visualizacion es decir , un codec, añadido etc para el navegador
<Decepticon> Andurino: como esta:  http://www.tiesto.com/Tiesto-home
<Andurino> donde esta el flash??
<Andurino> eso es css y javascript
<Andurino> si me apuras (sin verlo) el audio seguro que usa etiquetas hml5...
<Andurino> aunque no es imprescindible
<Andurino> yo me preocuparia tanto por el aspecto y si me preocuparian los recursos necesarios para ese fin
<Andurino> -ancho de banda
<Andurino> -gestion de distribucion (si usas p2p)
<Andurino> -servicio de stream..
<Andurino> etc...
<Andurino> es decir lo que no se ve y da un currele de la leche
<Decepticon> Andurino:  entro ahora
<Decepticon> tengo q salir
<Decepticon> saludos
<Decepticon> Andurino:  te explico mejor mas tarde
<GridCube> Andurino, que problema tenes?
<Andurino> ?? gridcube??
<GridCube> o era decepticon el del problema?
<Andurino> mas de offtopic.. sobre el diseño de un sitio web de distribucion de contenidos de audio... ejem..
<Andurino> y solo dice como se quiere ver... (puso una web) que usa css y js para los efectos visuales , confundiendolos con flash (origen de la pregunta)
<Andurino> yo por mi parte estoy evaluando una cuestion de linux ubuntu... (estoy en ello) necesito una distro (pequeña) (puedes leer mas arriba para no repetir
<GridCube> no, porque acabo de entrar
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> por eso preguntaba
<GridCube> pero vamos a offtopic
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Andurino> bueno , resumo necesito una distro pequeña (estoy con ua que me dijo costeau) para empezar a montar un sistema complejo de red distribuida
<Andurino> mejor dicho un cluster distribuido
<GridCube> Andurino, tiene que ser ubuntu?
<GridCube> pero de enserio Andurino vamos a offtopic
<xwin> acabo de compilar un codigo pero este no se ve en el paquete synaptic alguien sabe como solucionar este problema?
<GridCube> si lo compilaste no va a aparecer en synaptic
<GridCube> porque lo haria?
<xwin> haaa  entonces puede ser que en synaptic solo se ven los paquetes que pertenece a los repositorios nada mas?
<EXio4> los .deb's nomas
<EXio4> sean manualmente o de los repos
<xwin> ok entoces se podria pasar el codigo a deb
<AzoteLogiko> hola
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-11
<monster> hola
<monster> hola
<monster> iwspy que utilidad tiene esa herramienta, es para saber si hay puntos acceso cerca, o solo clientes con la wifi activada
<monster> y con esa herramienta, se tiene que poner la wlan en modo monitor... primero, o no...
<monster> o es mejor usar kismet... o son cosas diferentes...
<capitantyler> join #nvidia
<capitantyler> #nvidia
<EXio4> spam?
<capitantyler> join nvidia
<cousteau> capitantyler, /join #nvidia
<|StOnE|>  buenas noches
<capitantyler> buenas noches, tengo problemas con tarjeta nvidia; no puedo ver peliculas todo anda lento. Me canse de tratar de arreglarlo con info desde internet. Algún EXPERTO?
<fosco_> capitantyler: si preguntas por un experto no creo que haya ninguno
<fosco_> si quieres ayuda de un no-experto podemos mirar que pasa
<capitantyler> bueno, dale, cualquiera sabe mas que yo jaja
<capitantyler> que info te paso?
<fosco_> primero el modelo de gráfica
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<capitantyler> http://pastebin.com/CEBRNtG0
<ramrebol_> hola. Hay forma de bajar todo lo que esta en mi cuenta ubuntu one desde internet de una vez??   No quiero bajar archivo por archivo, pero no encuentro la opcion
<fosco_> capitantyler: ok, ahora veamos que driver estás usando
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<capitantyler> http://pastebin.com/n6NLTE6d
<fosco_> pues parece que ya estás usando el driver más adecuado
<cousteau> ahora faltaría ver si en el modo de usar menos efectos de Ubuntu va mejor
<fosco_> sólo se me ocurre que uses algún entorno sin 3D
<cousteau> no sé cómo se hace eso ahora...  antes yo ponía metacity y todo se arreglaba
<capitantyler> te muestro el xorg.conf?
<fosco_> capitantyler: no es necesario
<capitantyler> el driver lo instale desde xwat no?. Creo que es lo optimo
<fosco_> xwat no se lo que es
<cousteau> yo tampoco... creo que con el que hay en repos debería bastar
<cosm0s> Una pregunta, solo con la versión alternate se hace las desatendidas ?
<cousteau> las qué desatendidas?
<capitantyler> es una ppa que se dedica a actualizar el driver
<xangua> cosm0s: desatendidas¿
<Colo_ar> alguien usa finch?
<fosco_> capitantyler: haz la prueba en un entorno 2d, cierra sesion, al poner usuario/clave en las opciones marca la opción unity2d o gnome classic o ubuntu a prueba de fallos o algo así
<EXio4> Colo_ar: yo aveces, por?
<fosco_> esos entornos no usan 3d, quizá el video se reproduzca mejor
<Colo_ar> EXio4: cual es la ultima version?
<cosm0s> unattendet
<cousteau> capitantyler, bueno, suponiendo que ese repo vaya bien (que a mí una vez un ppa me hizo algo raro al instalar el driver de mi nvidia), yo iniciaría ubuntu en modo sin efectos
<EXio4> Colo_ar: ni idea, sorry :P
<cosm0s> pues instalaciones desatendidas
<capitantyler> creo qu ey aestoy en ubuntu gnome 1. puedo averiguarlo sin cerrar todo?
<EXio4> gnome1
<EXio4> xD
 * EXio4 vuelve a su kde2
<fosco_> capitantyler: averiguar que
<capitantyler> el entorno grafico qu euso actualmente
<fosco_> si ves una barra de iconos a la izquierda es unity
<xangua> capitantyler: si te refieres a xorg edgers ppa, no es recomendable que lo uses...
<capitantyler> no, ese lo volamos con mi hermano, dejamos la interface anterior a unity
<fosco_> si ves dos paneles uno arriba y otro abajo es gnome2
<xangua> eso si quieres un entorno 'estable'
<capitantyler> es gnome2
<fosco_> capitantyler: si es gnome2 abre un terminal y ejecuta metacity --replace &
<fosco_> así fuerzas el modo "sin efectos"
<capitantyler> con el & ?
<xangua> si capitantyler
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> y no cierres el terminal
<cousteau> sí...  o pulsa Alt-F2 y pon   metacity --replace
<EXio4> si lo quiere cerrar que haga "disown"
<cousteau> (y ahí no hace falta la &)
<EXio4> cousteau: y el log?
<EXio4> y la salida de la terminal?
<cousteau> EXio4, te dicen algo las siglas TL;DR?
<cousteau> y el terminal se puede cerrar siempre que sea con Ctrl-D
<EXio4> no se que son x)
<EXio4> cousteau: disown ftw
<EXio4> xD
<cousteau> sí, no sé qué es eso de disown pero debe de ser lo que pasa cuando haces Ctrl-D
<capitantyler> por las dudas: si me quedo sin entorno grafico hago CTRL ALT F1 y sudo gdm stop no?  creo que una vez qme quede sin entorno grafico con esa directiva hace unos años, y me quedo el quiki jaja
<capitantyler> ya lo hice, bien no cierro la ventana y pruebo  a ver si puedo ver la pelicula. Ahora les cuento...
<yarlo> hola, cual es el interprete de comandos en ubuntu?
<EXio4> yarlo: bash?
<yarlo> jajaja, gracias.
<capitantyler> funcionó mucho mejor
<capitantyler> el tema es ahora el fullscreen mode. Las peliculas se siguen viendo en cuadros al maximizarlas
<fosco_> eso puede ser por culpa del reproductor
<fosco_> o que la peli está a muy baja resolución
<capitantyler> el reproductor es el adobe flash player 11.1.2
<capitantyler> resolucion no es porque si la veo en el tamaño chiquito en que te presenta la peli cuevana, se ve nitida y corrida
<capitantyler> puede ser el reproductor
<cousteau> capitantyler, en pequeño no se ven los cuadrados
<cousteau> cuando haces zoom se ven más imperfecciones
<capitantyler> perodn, no me refiero a cuadrados
<capitantyler> la pelicula se traba
<cousteau> ten en cuenta que la resolución será la mismo
<cousteau> ah... prueba a ponerle menos calidad
<cousteau> no es que flash sea una joya
<capitantyler> podría probar otro?
<fosco_> capitantyler: pensaba que te referías a videos avi, el flash va muy mal en linux, no hay nada que hacer, te recomiendo que lo evites siempre que puedas
<EXio4> flash?¿
<EXio4> Tiene problemas hasta con un quad core
<EXio4> XD
<capitantyler> en baja resolucion anda casi igual de mal
<cosm0s> Como sigáis así montaréis una manifestación antiflash
<capitantyler> asi que los AVI andan bien
<capitantyler> y si
<capitantyler> si no puedo ver peliculas con ubuntu.. .  :(
<cousteau> cosm0s, no creo que haga falta, flash no le gusta ni a su padre
<cousteau> ilteralmente
<capitantyler> digo, AVI anda mal?
<cousteau> capitantyler, podrías intentar bajarte el vídeo
<fosco_> capitantyler: lo unico que va mal es el flash
<cousteau> capitantyler, el vídeo va bastante bien en gnome-mplayer
<capitantyler> y ese gnome-player, hay una version plugin para chrome?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> lo que debes hacer es evitar los videos flash
<fosco_> descarga los videos en avi o mpeg y los podrás ver bien
<capitantyler> que macana, va a ser dificil explicarle a mi novia que no me puedo sentar conn ella en casa a ver una peli onjline!
<cosm0s> capitantyler, lo ves a cuadritos ?
<EXio4> por que no?
<cousteau> capitantyler, no lo sé, pero para firefox hay plugin mplayer
<capitantyler> no cosmos, no es un problema de cuadritos
<cosm0s> capitantyler, tienes ubuntu 64 ?
<cousteau> pero no reproduce flash
<capitantyler> es un problema de que la peli se ralentiza y pierde cuadros por segundo
<capitantyler> no es ubuntu 32 bits
<cousteau> aunque hay plugins que sustituyen algunos flash por vídeo embebido
<cosm0s> ok
<cousteau> capitantyler, qué calidad tiene el vídeo?  se la puedes bajar?
<capitantyler> se la baje si
<cousteau> y tienes ubuntu con o sin efectos?
<capitantyler> y ate digo
<EXio4> capitantyler: si es youtube vela con html5 que corre mejor que flash
<EXio4> jeje
<capitantyler> dice 668x336
<xangua> mi android tiene más resolución que eso XD
<capitantyler> jaja
<EXio4> XD
<capitantyler> si m, se taba con nada
<cousteau> EXio4, tengo que decir que html5 no es ninguna joya
<capitantyler> no es cuevana.tv
<cousteau> al menos youtube
<EXio4> cousteau: y flash es mejor?
<EXio4> html5 anda igual sin consumir tanto cpu
<EXio4> XD
<cousteau> EXio4, no sé, ahora te digo
<capitantyler> bueno, entonces que podria probar?
<cousteau> pero ya te digo que html5+webm en firefox tampoco va muy bien
<EXio4> a mi al menos html5 me anda igual pero no me "tilda" todo el pc
<fosco_> capitantyler: ya te lo he dicho, no hay nada que hacer
<capitantyler> los drivers de mi placa  segun me dicen , estan mas que OK
<capitantyler> hago un glxgears?
<capitantyler> me da 299 frames in 5.0 seconds, con una nvidia GeForce 6200, y eso qu eno tengo config eD ya que pase a metacity
<yarlo> como ejecuto un programa a otra pc desde nautilus
<cousteau> yarlo, no creo que se pueda
<EXio4> yarlo: que programa? y como dices?
<cousteau> tendrás que decirle al otro pc que ejecute el programa; Nautilus sólo muestra los archivos
<cousteau> lo de ejecutar progs en otro pc podrías hacerlo desde ssh
<EXio4> segun
<EXio4> :P
<cousteau> EXio4, va un pelín peor en flash que en html5
<EXio4> cousteau: :P
<yarlo> pense que se podria pues puedo copiar archivos y reporducirlos sin problemas , pero imagine que podria ejecutalos desde ubuntu
<yarlo> ssh?
<yarlo> busco
<ramrebol_> yarlo: conoces nomachine?
<yarlo> nop, te agradecere mas informacion
<yarlo> lo busco de cualquier forma
<ramrebol_> por ejemplo, si yo lo tuviera instalado, podrias ingresar a una sesion desde tu pc en forma grafica. Es mas rapido de lo que uno se imagina
<cousteau> sí, o usar escritorio remoto
<cousteau> yarlo, podrías ejecutar archivos en TU pc, pero nautilus sólo te va a ayudar a abrirlos
<ramrebol_> si lo abres desde tu pc, es como si abrieras sesion en mi pc
<cousteau> pero los abres en tu pc, el otro pc sólo lo usas como dispositivo de almacenamiento
<cousteau> por eso tendrías que acceder remotamente al otro pc...  con ssh, vnc o el nomachine ese
<cousteau> no sé si nomachine está basado en vnc
<cousteau> o ssh
<yarlo> lo instalo con apt-get?
<ramrebol_> lo instale hace agnos. No recuerdo como se hacia.
<ramrebol_> me refieron a nomachine. ssh lo puedes instalar con apt-get
<cousteau> yo he usado ssh de forma gráfica, está bastante bien
<cousteau> puedes hacer que el pc remoto ejecute programas y verlos en el local
<yarlo> entonces ssh es un cliente pero tengo que tener el servidor en la  win7 para poder controlarl desde ubuntu.
<cousteau> ah, es para conectarse a win?
<cousteau> entonces mejor vnc
<cousteau> o el "cliente de Terminal Server" que anda por ubuntu
<yarlo> no lo encuentro en el deposito
<yarlo> me podria decir mas concretamente el nombre
<yarlo> porfas
<cousteau> a ver, quieres controlar win desde ubuntu no?
<cousteau> creo que ya está instalado el rdesktop por defecto
<cousteau> hmm, tsclient ya no está en ubuntu oneiric
<cousteau> a lo mejor el freerdp-x11
<yarlo> ok gracias probaré rapidamente
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<yarlo> cousteau, donde puedo ver la informacion  de como usar el  freerdp-x11
<yarlo> no encuentro la libreria compartida que se debe de descargar junto con el paquete
<cousteau> yarlo, con instalar el paquete se debería instalar todo
<yarlo> pero los comandos?
<yarlo> es decir, no encuentro la informacion de como usarlo
<yarlo>  se nota mucho que soy nuevo en ubuntu? =)
<VHelzing> hola
<yarlo> hola
<cousteau> yarlo, espera, creí que saldría un icono o algo...
<yarlo> ok gracias.
<cousteau> bueno, si no prueba con rdesktop
<cousteau> se lanza con el comando rdesktop, no sé si hacen falta más parámetros o si te los pregunta
<cousteau> puedes mirar el manual con el comando   man rdesktop
<cousteau> o   man freerdp
<yarlo> =)  muchas gracias.
<yarlo> en verdad
<cousteau> creo que el comando es simplemente   rdesktop dir.ip.de.la.maquina
<yarlo> separado por un espacio?
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> de todas formas...  ¿has comprobado en el Visor de escritorios remotos si admite el protocolo RDP?
<yarlo> nop
<cousteau> mira a ver si se puede...  la wikipedia dice que sí, pero a saber desde qué versión
<yarlo> ya lo cheque, si lo admite
<yarlo> pero  no puedo establecer la conexion
<yarlo> no se si tengo que configurar la win 7 antes
<cousteau> ah, probablemente sí
<cousteau> vale...  por eso habrán quitado tsclient
<yarlo> bueno te agradesco de todos modos practicaé hasta que me salgan callos en los dedos y el cerebro
<yarlo> nos vemos
<cousteau> bueno, si en el visor de escritorios remotos se puede usar rdp, ya es sólo cosa de configurar el windows
<erick> hola :D como estas ubunteros??
<VHelzing> hola tron
<VHelzing> hace mucho estas por aqui??
<VHelzing> estaba viendo unas páginas en la red
 * Gaiax is away: me fui a fumar un bareto..
<niddlex> Hola a todos, como estan?, como hago para hacer un backup de los archivos de configuracion de video del grub de ubuntu 11.10?
<niddlex> y de plymouth
<monster> backup, eso no c como hacerlo, alguno que comente... seria copiarlos... pero cuales son...
<monster> estan en la carpeta personal, en ... espera del grub...??? configuración de video...???
<niddlex> necesito hacer 1 backup de los archivos q contienen informacion de la configuracion de video del grub, y de la terminal de entrada y del plymouth
<niddlex> o del splash de arranque
<niddlex> pero nose en que archivo se encuentra esa informacion :S
<debsan_> niddlex, locate grub.conf
<niddlex> no me devuelve nada
<niddlex> :S
<niddlex> el archivo de conf q encontre esta en /etc/default/grub , pero no tiene ningun seteo de screen :S
<debsan_> niddlex, a mi me devuelve cositas
<niddlex> :S, no me devuelve nada a mi :S
<luchus> dpkg -L   plymounth
<luchus> -.-
<seyacat> hola ubuntu-es
<seyacat> pase peleando con mi mouse bluetooth todo un dia en oneiric
<seyacat> el problema ha sido oneiric, el bluetooth esta roto, que pena
<seyacat> me alegro volver a natty
<debsan_> alguien necesitaba una descarga
 * Kutsuu va por 63 litros de gasolina...
 * antonio_36 is away: Away
 * antonio_36 is back (gone 00:00:13)
<Andres-kain> funciona btfrs en ubuntu?en vez de ext4 quiero decir.
<mimecar> si el kernel lo soporta si
<point> alguien sabe donde guarda ubuntu 10.10 los procesos que serán iniciados cunado arranca el sistema
<point> es que necesito que el gnome-panel no inicie con el sistema
<mimecar> usas gnome y no quieres que inicie una parte de gnome?
<point> no uso xfce y no se porque me aparece el gnome-panel
<point> es mas mi lanzador es el awt
<point> perdon el awn*
<point> y como te podrás imaginar cuando va a iniciar me dice que no puede porque ya hay otra área de notificacion en ejecución y me toca y a matar el proceso manualmente y eso es lo que quiero solucionar
<mimecar> quita el área de notificación del panel de gnome
<point> ya lo intente y cuando reinicio el sistema hay esta de nuevo, por eso es que quiero evitar que ese proceso sea lanzado desde el arranque
<mimecar> no se como modificarlo
<point> además no se mucho de este sistema
<mimecar> pero si quitas el área de notificación del panel no se vuelve a poner oslo
<mimecar> solo
<point> pues la verdad no se. pero yo le doy quitar paneles y aun asi cuando inicio vuelven a aparecer
<point> y me colisionan con el awn
<mimecar> eso no quita el área de notificación
<point> a entonces no se como se hace, me podrías explicar por favor.???
<mimecar> buscas el área de notificacion en el panel, botón derecho eliminar
<xangua> point: abre gconf-editor
<xangua> después a /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<xangua> y donde dice 'panel' dejas el valor en blanco
<point> espere espere lo intento
<xangua> suena que tienes un batidillo, solo te faltan agregar unity y kde a la salsa :P
<point> jejejejejeje :P
<point> es que me gusta probar y como apenas estoy aprendiendo
<point> pero ya lo tengo casi a punto
<point> solo me falta este detalle
<point> no tengo instalado el gconf-editor
<point> lo voy a instalar
<xangua> viene con gnome :/ como dije un batidillo
<mimecar> point: tu sistema que entorno tenía originalmente?
<point> en realidad era xubuntu
<point> venia de fabrica con xfce
<mimecar> cómo has llegado a tener gnome-panel?
<point> a no, no se la verdad
<point> eso solo apareció un dia y creo que fue des pues de unas actualizaciones criticas
<point> pero hay algun problema si instalo el gconf-editor???
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> mientras no tengas aplicaciones que necesiten el panel de gnome para su funcionamiento
<mimecar> si te pasa algo raro ya sabes la causa :P
<point> ok ok
<point> nada se pierde con intentar
<point> ok listo vamos a ver que pasa
<SadlyMistaken> Acabo de instalar xmame y un frontend Gmameui. Desde repositorios. Y me pregunta ¿Donde está el ejecutable Mame? (no se refiere al rom) Me pueden ayudar
<SadlyMistaken> en todos los tutoriales que leo en google, ninguno explica eso... aunque lo citan
<mimecar> para que lo necesitas?
<SadlyMistaken> no se, me lo pregunta
<mimecar> whereis mame
<SadlyMistaken> no podré jugar los juegos, si no lo encuentra supongo
<mimecar> xmame puede incluirlo internamente
<SadlyMistaken> claro, pero tendré que decirle al frontend donde está el ejecutable de mame...
<SadlyMistaken> pongo Whereis Mame? en la terminal?
<SadlyMistaken> la terminal me dice "mame:"
<mimecar> no te funciona con xmame?
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero me pone varias.. uhmmm
<SadlyMistaken> voy a ir probando. Gracias mimecar
<point> no funciono
<point> sigue apareciendo el panel cuando arranco la pc
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar no vale ninguna de ellas. Jo
<mimecar> instala mame
<erick> hola como estan? que hacen??
<point> que es mame???
<erick> es un emulador
<point> y que tipo de plataformas emula???
<erick> las maquinas de juegos que funcionan con monedas
<point> a los "NES" que bien y como se consiguen los room's???
<mimecar> point: buscandolas
<point> bueno replanteo mi pregunta
<erick> http://www.rom-world.com/ aka o goglea
<point> le sirven las mismas que para el emulador de windows??
<point> osea las del nes-64
<SadlyMistaken> ains, si, probaré con mame...
<SadlyMistaken> point las roms son las mismas
<erick> hey alguien sabe sobre nmap?? tengo una duda :)
<point> ok ok ya termine de instalarlo lo probare
<fzeta> erick: pregunta!
<fzeta> Eseee miguelito
<fzeta> ;)
<point> bueno ya instale el mame y me baje un rom como lo corro ???? alguien me explica por favor
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por todo mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> ya funciona gracias
<cosm0s> Buenas
<sancochito> saludosss
<sancochito> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.10 pero me gustaría incorporarle crunchbang
<sancochito> ¿se puede hacer eso sin reinstalarlo todo?
<bruno_> hola amigos, tengo un problema con radio tray
<bruno_> lo quise hacer andar y me pregunto donde queria que apareciese el icono, le puse en el area de notificacion pero no aparece
<bruno_> uso unity 2d
<bruno_> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo?
<bruno_> cuando lo ejecuto no aparece ni el icono ni nada
<bruno_> no lo veo
<fosco_> de que programa hablas
<bruno_> radio tray...para agregar estaciones de radio
<trasier> hola
<trasier> he instalado ubuntu 11.10
<trasier> y no sé como cambiar los drivers de la impresora
<trasier> me los coge por defecto, y no va
<trasier> alguna idea¿
<debsan> trasier, como no va ?
<trasier> imprime solo una línea
<trasier> y luego, va sacando hojas
<trasier> sabes como puedo cambiar el driver?
<trasier> antes de 11.10 me dejaba..
<debsan> trasier, te dejaba imprimir o cambiar el driver ?
<debsan> trasier, perdon no estoy al tanto de los nuevos cambios de ubuntu.
<trasier> vaya
<trasier> antes, tampoco imprimia
<trasier> pero tenia opción de cambiar de driver
<trasier> y fui probando, hasta que encontré uno que imprimia bien
<trasier> y ya, me olvidé hasta ahora
<trasier> ahora, no imprime, pero tampoco veo como cambiar el driver que ha puesto por defecto..
<debsan> trasier, que impresora tenés ?
<trasier> Epson-Stylus-SX430
<trasier> es que yo creo.. solo viendo como cambiar el driver
<trasier> estara solucionado
<trasier> debsan he pedido ayuda en otra red
<trasier> y me han dicho debo configurarla pro 127.0.0.1:631
<trasier> y ya va :D
<trasier> gracias por tu tiempo
<trasier> un saludo!
<debsan> ahh que pillos
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<fzeta> see you..
<lopulus> se nota que es domingo!
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-03
<nmid00> boinas brother, todo piolin barrilete!!!
<nmid00> vamos!! quien choca los 5 con nmid00
<nmid00> :D
<nmid00> lopulus1,!!
<nmid00> rengo!!
<nmid00> Exio :D
<aramudi> mi pc se reinicia , sobre mesa...
<dzup> hmm
<lamusj> Buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, lo instale en un porttail toshiba, el grub va bn pero cuando voy a ponerle mi contrase de user se queda pegado, no se mueve ni el mouse, alguien me puede colaborar ?
<aramudi> que es esto  Desconectado (Puerto cerrado en el equipo remoto).
<aramudi> contestarme si podeis
<lamusj> Buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi ubuntu, lo instale en un portatil toshiba, el grub va bn pero cuando voy a ponerle mi contraseña de user se queda pegado, no se mueve ni el mouse, alguien me puede colaborar por faaa ??
<aramudi> me temo que no,!
<aramudi> y ahora , estoy con un pc sbre mesa que se me reinicia solo , y estoy con otro con problemas,,,
<dylan66> ahi en la pantalla de logueo apreta la siguiente conbimacion de teclas control alt f2
<lamusj> dylan66: no me deja hacer nada, queda congelado por completo!
<dylan66> probaste eso?
<nmid00> hola lamusj
<lamusj> dylan66: siii, es mas en el grub lei que le diera "e" y pusiera acpi=off y tampoco, lo raro es que es a ratos, osea en la mañana estuvo bn, en la tarde no y asi
<lamusj> nmid00: Holaaaaa
<nmid00> lamusj, te permite ingresar el usuario y pass
<lamusj> nmid00:  me da unos 5 segundos de normalidad y luego se congela por completo!
<lamusj> es mas no me deja ni entrar algun tty!
<dylan66> probaste todas las opciones del grub?
<rengo> nim?
<rengo> nmid00: ?
<nmid00> ????
<lamusj> dylan66: probe el modo recovery, le eh hecho de todo, hasta edite el /etc/defaut/grub y nada
<rengo> q queres nmid00?
<dylan66> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<dylan66> seria bueno recisar los log
<dylan66> para obtener alguna pista de lo q prioduce  el problema
<lamusj> dylan66: si claro, esta actualizado, lo instale hace 4 dias y lo tenia enchuladito! pero ahora no me deja entrar
<lamusj> dylan66: es muy raro por que puede ser que este de buenas y entre normal o se quede congelado :/
<dylan66> tienes suficiente memoria ram hiciste algun cambio q pudo provocar el problema?
<lamusj> dylan66: tiene 2gb de ram, no nada, antes que se congelara por primera vez no le habia cambiado nadaa!
<dylan66> chequeaste q tu maquina valla bien con ubuntu tarjeta etc?
<lamusj> dylan66: no la verdad eso no lo mire, aunque no es muy vieja! no creo que presente problemas, cuando corria el ubuntu, corria perfect
<dylan66> y ahora no corres ubuntu?
<nmid00> lamusj, te ayudo a analizar tu problema?
<lamusj> nmid00: por favor! ando desesperado sin mi linux!
<GridCube> lamusj, intentaste bootear con un kernel anterior desde grub
<lamusj> GridCube: umm buenoo, cuando actualice por sudo apt-get upgrade me instalo el ultimo kernel!
<lamusj> pero borre el anterior, puede ser eso ?
<GridCube> no creo
<GridCube> a menos que lo hayas elminado manualmente
<GridCube> quedan siempre ahi y los podes accederd esde grub eligiendo la opcion "versiones anteriores e linux"
<lamusj> GridCube: a que te refieres con manualmente ? :)
<GridCube> con un sudo apt-get autoremove
 * xangua nunca ha removido un kernel con autoremove
<dylan66> eso iba a decir
<dylan66> autoremove quita los paquetes de var/cache
<lamusj> ummmm depronto si puede ser eso! por que es lo unico que le eh hecho!
<GridCube> xangua, autoclean?
<xangua> menos :P
<GridCube> cual de los dos tira los kernels?
<xangua> ninguno
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> no, no
<GridCube> entonces estoy equivocado
<lamusj> GridCube: dylan66 lo raro es que si fuera lo del kernel, se congelaria siempre no? por que si estsoy de buenas entra normal de vez en cuando
<monito> hola
<M4GISTR4L> Hola
<M4GISTR4L> si alguien me podría ayudar
<dzup> !preguntar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'preguntar'.
<dzup> !pregunte
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pregunte'.
<dzup> M4GISTR4L, pregunte directamente
<M4GISTR4L> soy nuevo en usando software libre y tengo este problema cuando ejecuto cualquier programa con pantalla completa no desaparece las barras
<M4GISTR4L> les dejo una imagen para que me entiendan mejor
<M4GISTR4L> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/6882/capturadepantallade2012x.png
<dzup> eso es "normal" debe de dar ESC para salir de ese modo
<M4GISTR4L> no lo que quiero es desaparecer las barras que están en la parte superior e inferior
<dzup> ya veo, si le da un clic derecho a la barra  y va a propiedades puede escoger la opcion de dessaparecer
<dzup> esconder*
<M4GISTR4L> uhmmm haber
<M4GISTR4L> nada le doy clic drecho y no me sale nada
<M4GISTR4L> subo otra imagen para que me entienda un poco mejor
<dzup> M4GISTR4L, abre una terminal y ejecuta gnome-control-center --overview
<M4GISTR4L> luego?
<dzup> heh, no revize y no esta ahi, el problema que tengo es que usted esta en unity y yo uso cinammon, no recuerdo como se llama el programa, creia que era ese pero no pude encontrar la opcion
<M4GISTR4L> :(
<M4GISTR4L> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8986/capturadepantallade2012u.png
<dzup> pero si estoy seguro que dandole un clic derecho a la barra de arriba le sale propiedades
<M4GISTR4L> no sale propiedades no sale nada :(
<dzup> otra forma mas flexible pero peligrosa es moverle a su regedit version linux
<dzup> redit <-- como windows
<M4GISTR4L> y como hago eso?
<dzup> sudo apt-get install gconf-editor; gconf-editor
<dzup> pero con cuidato
<M4GISTR4L> ok
<M4GISTR4L> solo quiero que desaparezca cuando estoy en pantalla completa nada mas
<M4GISTR4L> ya instale
<M4GISTR4L> ahora a que ruta voy?
<dzup> si le mueve ahi, hagalo con cautela, y el reg deveria estar por desktop
<M4GISTR4L> ok
<dzup> hay miles de cosas para mover que casi algunos es imposible hacer con clics
<M4GISTR4L> si eso veo
<M4GISTR4L> pero que parte modifico?
<dzup> pero tambien puede enfadar su configuracion, en dado caso si lo quiebra puede mv .gconf2 .gconf2-bk y reiniciar el unity y eseso se regresa, autocrea a defaults
<dzup> lo ando buscando, espere
<M4GISTR4L> ok :)
<dzup> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<dzup> mira eso
<xangua> como esconder un lanzador que no esta usando¿ :P
<dzup> y segun veo unity trae un unity apparence settings
<dzup> http://www.howtogeek.com/112409/8-new-features-in-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin/
<dzup> mas o menos al 1/4 de la pagina esta la info relevante
<xangua> solo dious sabe porque sigue existiendo el fallback mode de gnome
<dzup> xangua, tu tienes unity?
<xangua> esto es unity dzup :) http://i.imgur.com/ZW2GW.png
<dzup> me carga
<dzup> que no es lo mismo que tiene el?
<M4GISTR4L> uhmmm
<dzup> M4GISTR4L, saquele un pantallazo con una app minimizada para ver si tiene un menu horizontal como xangua
<xangua> M4GISTR4L: este es un hecho...gnome fallback no debería de seguir existiendo, tiene muchos bugs que no van a ser arreglados y se va a remover en la siguiente versión de gnome 3.8 (o eso han estado diciendo desde que gnome 3.0 vio la luz del día)
<M4GISTR4L> :(
<xangua> dzup: no, no lo tiene
<M4GISTR4L> no tengo la barra que tiene xangua
<dzup> ok, estaba confundido entonces
<M4GISTR4L> que me recomiendan usar entonces
<M4GISTR4L> no me gusta esa barra vertical en la parte izquierda
<dzup> M4GISTR4L, http://ompldr.org/vZ2psZA firefox pantalla completa con cinammond
<M4GISTR4L> cinammond
<dzup> cinnamond*
<M4GISTR4L> instalare cinnamond entonces
<dzup> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cinnamon;
<M4GISTR4L> (Y)
<xangua> Y¿ y no esta soportado aquí :P así que hazlo bajo tu propio riesgo
<dzup> a mi no me da problemas aun, tengo grafica intel integrada y 2d y regular van bien, ojala y a usted tambien
<dzup> asi como dijo xangua
<M4GISTR4L> cinnamond ya no tiene soporte?
<dzup> si tiene pero loq ue dice xangua que no esta soportado dentro del ubuntu, metas3lo, yo estoy seguro que va mejor que unity, a mi nunca ma ha dado problemas
<dzup> de todos modos apt-get remove lo arregla si hay problemas
<dzup> tambien hechele un ojo a cairo-dock ese tambien me gusta porque mi escritorio parece applemac
<M4GISTR4L> xD!!
<M4GISTR4L> muchas gracias por su ayuda
<M4GISTR4L> ya lo instale
<M4GISTR4L> dentro de un momento lo pruebo voy a guardar lo que ando haciendo.. muchas gracias de nuevo.
<dzup> ahora salga y ingrese usando cinnamond como su escritorio
<dzup> salga nomas de su session
<dzup> si no le gusta, se sale y escoge unity y la busca por mas :p
<M4GISTR4L> xD!!
<M4GISTR4L> ok
<dzup> ahi me cuenta si le gusta
<dzup> tiene dos cinnamods , el normal y el 2D
<M4GISTR4L> si, me di cuenta
<Dimitruss> donde puedo poner a eclipse
<Dimitruss> si lo he descargado de la pagina
<Dimitruss> en realidad puedo ponerlo donde sea pero donde se recomienda
<elamo> hola
<xkinder> hola todos
<_leonardo> Hola
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> !hola | _leonardo
<kubot> leonardo: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<_leonardo> me gustaría saber cual es la razón por la cual la cuenta de root está deshabilitado en distribuciones como ubuntu o linux mint
<GridCube> porque ubuntu y su derivado mint, se basan en el uso de sudo
<_leonardo> mmm... ¿y que pros o contras tiene el uso de sudo respecto a el uso del su -?
<GridCube> en una terminal sudo dura unos 15 minutos donde no te pide contraseña, es mas seguro para usuarios sin experiencia
<GridCube> no existe un usuario root en el que sin querer entras y podes borrar archivos del sistema asi como asi
<GridCube> es una medida de seguridad contra el peligro mas grande que tiene un sistema: un usuario inexperto
<chakal^-^> GridCube, basicamente por seguridad
<GridCube> ajam
<GridCube> si
<chakal^-^> el comando "antiguo" su esta al alcance en principio de cualquier usuario
<GridCube> si, pero no es recomendable
<chakal^-^> sudo necesitas privilegios para "escalar privilegios"
<GridCube> no deberian entrar como root
<chakal^-^> por eso root esta deshabilitado, si pruebas con: sudo - no te da acceso
<GridCube> chakal^-^, aja si, y las instancias de validacion hacen que prestes atencion antes de hacer cagada
<GridCube> chakal^-^, intenta sudo su
<chakal^-^> sudo -s o sudo -i si, pero debes estar en el grupo sudo
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> pero estas en el grupo sudo
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> claro
<chakal^-^> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL <-- (sudo visudo)
<GridCube> pero _leonardo esta preguntando por el default de ubuntu
<GridCube> en el default de ubuntu todos los usuarios son sudoers
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> por defecto en la instalacion el usuario se mete al grupo sudo
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> por seguridad
<chakal^-^> por que se da por alto que es el administrador
<chakal^-^> ahora si creas un usuario no esta
<chakal^-^> :)
<GridCube> P: no, asi no, a menos que lo metas en la lista de sudoers
<chakal^-^> # useradd prueba
<chakal^-^> id prueba => uid=1001(prueba) gid=1001(prueba) grupos=1001(prueba)
<_leonardo> mmm... ya
<chakal^-^> esto se puede cambiar en /etc/default/useradd
 * _leonardo GridCube yo pregunto por concepto general, ya que antes usaba debian y centos
<GridCube> por eso _leonardo es una cuestion de seguridad, dar acceso sencillo a root puede causar problemas por algun error
<GridCube> ejecutar scripts mal intencionados por ejemplo
<GridCube> o borrar sin querer archivos del sistema
<GridCube> ubuntu esta pensado para usuarios hogareños
<GridCube> que no tengan que preocuparse por esas cosas
<_leonardo> supongo que ahora la seguridad (si quiero imponerla) sólo sería retirar a los usuarios que desee del grupo sudo ¿cierto?
<GridCube> si necesitas  acceso a root por default hay otras distros que te serviran mejor
<GridCube> _leonardo, si
<chakal^-^> _leonardo, si
<chakal^-^> si no gestionas el pc ese usuario no pinta nada
<GridCube> si te interesa tener una terminal donde el usuario no pueda cambiar nada te conviene estudiar lo que se llama "kiosk mode"
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<chakal^-^> un terminal muerto: chattr +i /home/die xD
<GridCube> \(^_^)
<chakal^-^> o chroot only read
<GridCube> chakal^-^, no des ideas malas
<chakal^-^> no es para nada una idea mala ...
<chakal^-^> pero claro, eso debe hacerse en una ruta donde no este la X iniciada
<_leonardo> jajaja... eso se parece a lo que hacía con el servidor ftp para restringir terminales a los usuarios de este
<chakal^-^> con eso le haces inmune GridCube no es una mala idea
<chakal^-^> para que no puedan escribir ni crear archivos/carpetas
<chakal^-^> o borrarlas
<chakal^-^> sona tributos extendidos
<GridCube> eso es para si queres hacer un kiosk para internet por ejemplo, para un cyber
<chakal^-^> GridCube, sigo sin entender por que dices que es una mala idea
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> solo tiras de las herramientas que tiene la shell
<GridCube> chakal^-^, porque si alguien lo ejecuta no va a poder escribir cosas en su maquina
<_leonardo> yo tampoco veo el porqué de "mala idea"
<chakal^-^> GridCube, por eso estamos hablando xD
<chakal^-^> pero bueno ...
<GridCube> este canal lo lee cualquiera, escribe eso y POW tres dias preguntando en este canal "che que pasa"
<chakal^-^> GridCube, todo son malas ideas si el fin es destruir xD
<chakal^-^> precisamente el atributo +i no destruye nada, solo es una idea
<GridCube> ya ya
<chakal^-^> de la misma manera que se activa el falg se quita
<GridCube> es una cuestion de explicar que hace algo, sin esperar que todos entiendan del vamos,
<chakal^-^> es lo mismo que montarlo con chroot con read only
<chakal^-^> eso no es mala idea
<GridCube> esa es una de las razones por las que root esta desabilitado en ubuntu
<chakal^-^> depende para que es, por ejemplo para ssh enjauladas
<GridCube> la gente puede ver un codigo, y ejecutarlo, y POW chau /
<chakal^-^> por que no leen
<GridCube> sobre todo con lo sencillo que es equivocarse en root y perder todo /, es solo un espacio
<_leonardo> ahhh... veo
<chakal^-^> GridCube, no se puede borrar / :)
<chakal^-^> esta protegido
<GridCube> P: no, pero todo lo que hay dentro si
<GridCube> de todas formas chicos, esto no es soporte, pasemos a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> :)
<chakal^-^> si pruebas un rm -r al / no te deja
<GridCube> chakal^-^, te podria banear solo por escribir eso
<GridCube> no lo vuelvas a hacer
<GridCube> ni en broma
<_leonardo> bueno, me despido, gracias por las aclaraciones.
<GridCube> chakal^-^, :) pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chakal^-^> GridCube, estoy comentando no afirmando, no puse el comando correcto
<GridCube> chakal^-^, pero casi, igual no lo pongas
<GridCube> es mejor, no sabes los dolores de cabeza que nos causa si eso pasa a alguien
<chakal^-^> ya
<GridCube> por regla general la gente no deberia ejecutar cosas que no entiende, pero siempre pasa  igual
<chakal^-^> siempre puede meter la pata el usuario
<chakal^-^> aunque se lo digas con toda buena fe
<chakal^-^> no podemos controlar eso GridCube
<GridCube> P: no, pero podemos controlar nuestras sugerencias
<chakal^-^> si
<GridCube> :)
<chakal^-^> pero si te fijas todo lo que digo luego lo explico
<chakal^-^> otra cosa es que no nos lean xD
<chakal^-^> GridCube, has probado sysprof ?
<GridCube> no
<chakal^-^> estaba mirando pero no lo veo claro, es para crear perfiles del kernel
<chakal^-^> jeje, me estoy creando un motd dinamico para el ubuntu para cuando entre por ssh vea lo que quiera ver
<chakal^-^> http://www.redirc.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Selecci%C3%B3n_0012.png
<chakal^-^> que mas podria añadir ? (lo hago con python)
<GridCube> i dunno
<chakal^-^> dunno ?
<GridCube> que no se
<chakal^-^> ahh xD
<chakal^-^> GridCube, prueba a ver si te funciona y me dices, solo es ejecutarlo
<GridCube> no, gracias
<chakal^-^> como quieras
<dzup> no hay confianza despues del rm ese
<GridCube> XD
<aramudi> hola
<GridCube> HOLA
<GridCube> sin mayusculas
<GridCube> !hi | aramudi
<kubot> aramudi: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<aramudi> No me diccuenta
<aramudi> perdon,,
<GridCube> ho, no, yo puse todo con mayusculas,era un perdon por gritar
<GridCube> :D
<aramudi> oie
<aramudi> por cierto
<aramudi> estoy en la ventana de comadnos,,
<aramudi> concretamente tecleando  estos comandos
<GridCube> aja, una terminal
<aramudi> ls
<aramudi> y despues --->  cd escritorio
<GridCube> ajam
<GridCube> escritorio no existe, Escritorio si
<aramudi> el caso es que en mi escritorio solo tengo 2 carpetas ,,,,
<aramudi> lose
<GridCube> dale
<GridCube> si
<aramudi> pero en la terminal me salen mas cosas
<GridCube> tenes 2 carpetas?
<aramudi> Abrir script.~
<GridCube> todas empiezan con .
<GridCube> =?
<GridCube> ah, no, perdon estas usando Unity
<aramudi> no
<aramudi> estan en azul
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de como maneja su escritorio unity
<GridCube> lo siento
<aramudi> eso no es el problema amgigo
<aramudi> el problema es que aber te explikoo
<aramudi> en el escritori otengo 2 carpetas... pero desde la ventana de comandos veo mas archivos como puede ser?
<aramudi> exactamente estos --> Abrir script.~      Comandos IRC~          Documento sin título 2~
<guampa> sera que el programa que dibuja el escritorio no te muestra algunos archivos
<guampa> por ejemplo no te muestra los que empiezan con un punto, ni los que terminan con ~
<aramudi> pero en el escritorio le doy a control h y no pasa nada,,,
<guampa> sera que no te va a dar bola :)
<guampa> el caracter "~" al final de los archivos tradicionalmente se usa para indicar que son copias de respaldo
<aramudi> sabia de los que emezados en . son ocultos , los otros terminados en  eso nada denada
<aramudi> ahh
<guampa> por ejemplo un editor de texto puede al guardar un archivo, crear otro con esa extension como copia del original
<aramudi> si eso lose,,
<aramudi> por ejemplo el archivo que tengo de comandos irc y terminado en el -
<aramudi> ese es mio
<aramudi> creado por mi
<aramudi> el documento sin titulo tambien,,,
<aramudi> pero el otro no es mio ni creado por mi,,,
<aramudi> se llama Abrir script.-
<xoan> aramudi: $ ls -la ~/Escritorio
<xoan> ahí te dirá a quién perttenece ese fichero
<guampa> no solo los crean programas controlados directamente por vos, puede crearlo cualquier programa
<xoan> y probablemente sea a ti, aunque no lo recuerdes :)
<Dantes> buenas
<GridCube> !hola | Dantes
<kubot> Dantes: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> creo que el problema viene desde ayer,,
<Dantes> como o con que puedo hacer lo que los correos gmail yahoo hotmail tienen para recuperar el passwd cuando se pierde
<Dantes> por modo de preguntas
<aramudi> que me meti a google imagenes  estube  en webs de fotos,, ala que me di cuenta tenia una carpeta en el escritorio llamada program_files y un archivo html en el escritorio
<Dantes> tengo los user en ldap
<aramudi> las borre de la maquina, lei que en la terminal se listaban todos asta los ocultos y me ùse a ello...
<aramudi> voy a ver si los puedo borrar con un remove y el nombre del archivo
<GridCube> Dantes, vos decis generar nuevas claves para los usuarios de tu pagina?
<Dantes> noo
<Dantes> lo que nececito es implementar una web
<Dantes> para que los usuarios puedan cambiar su passwd de correo cuando lo pierdan
<Dantes> usando preguntas secretas como lo hace
<Dantes> yahoo gmail
<GridCube> Dantes, si, por eso, pero para tu propia pagina de correo?
<Dantes> noo
<GridCube> porque no es para tu propia pagina, tendras que aprender las apis de cada servicio, las apis de yahoo, de gmail, de hotmail... etc
<guampa> Dantes: que tiene que ver con ubuntu esta pregunta?
<Dantes> se supone que cuando se te pierde el passwd
<Dantes> no puedes entrar a tu correo
<Dantes> entonces tienes esta opcion para recuperar tu passwd
<guampa> ?
<Dantes> mas facil
<Dantes> los usuarios de correo estan en ldap
<Dantes> que puedo implementar para que los usuarios puedan cambiar su passwd via web
<GridCube> Dantes, para que servicio?
<GridCube> ese es el problema
<GridCube> si es para uno que das vos tenes muchas alternativas, si no pone un link a la pagina de recuperar clave de cada servicio y ya
<Dantes> para correo nadamas
<guampa> Dantes: tenes que implementar la pagina, pero este tema no tiene nada que ver especificamente con ubuntu
<guampa> consulta en #ubuntu-es-cafe por ej
<xoan> Dantes: qué interfaz de correo usas?
<xoan> horde por ejemplo tiene http://www.horde.org/apps/passwd
<xoan> aunque tus usuarios tendrían que obligatoriamente tener un correo secundario externo donde enviar la notificación, por si no pueden acceder al servidor una vez cambiada la contraseña; es complicado de implementar
<Dantes> roundcubemail
<xoan> Dantes: pues seguro que el roundcube ese tiene algo similar; busca en su documentación o pregunta en el foro o soporte que tengan habilitado para esos casos
<Dantes> ese es el problema que los passwd no se pueden mandar a otras cuentas porque los usuarios no la tiene
<Dantes> tengo que implementar algo como por ejemplo yahoo
<Dantes> que te recupera el passwd usando preguntas secretas
<xoan> pues eso es grave; si guardan la contraseña de modo que se pueda recuperar tal cual, quiere decir que no está cifrada
<Flatkes>  /server irc.onlinegamesnet.net
<Flatkes> xD
<Flatkes> perdon
<nezumi> hola a todos
<nezumi> estaba buscando la descarga minima de ubuntu pero solo encuentro la version completa
<nezumi> alguien sabe donde puedo encrontrar la minima que instale la base del sistema?
<aramudi> pues nose
<aramudi> en la web oficicial?
<nezumi> mmmm.... es que estube buscando ahí... pero solo encuentro la ediciciones de 600mb con el escritorio incluido
<nezumi> soy un poco reacio a usar gnome, por eso hace ya algún tiempo me fui para debian
<nezumi> pero los repositorios allí andan un poco desactualizados
<xoan> nezumi: en la página de descargas de ubuntu.com tienes un enlace a descargas alternativas
<xoan> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<GridCube> !mini
<kubot> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aramudi> pesa 208?
<GridCube> nezumi, ^
<aramudi> esa es
<nezumi> mmm.... gracias gente... tanto conocimiento de informática y luego resulta que tengo las cosas delante de mis ojos y no las veo
<nezumi> ahora es uno de los momentos que me siento un poco tonto xD
<nezumi> gracias a todos
<nezumi> :D
<Dimitruss> k me recomiendan usar el eclipse de la pagina web o el de las fuentes de ubuntu
<guampa> en general es preferible que uses el software de los repos oficiales de tu distro
<guampa> esta testeado por los que mantienen la distro, y recibe actualizaciones desde ahi
<aramudi> qieres decir por el centro de software?
<aramudi> guampa
<guampa> aramudi: si, el centro de software o synaptic o apt-get o aptitude o cualquier interfaz a los repos oficiales
<aramudi> gracias
<Dantes> man y el programa no se conecta
<Dantes> lo otro que veo en la pag
<Dantes> que pusistes passwd y new passwd
<Dantes> y las preguntas
<vengamacho> hola
<vengamacho> hay algún problema con instalar chrome en ubuntu 12.10? veo que es nuevo eso de..."sofware de mala calidad"...
<Ocsi> ?
<guampa> buenas Ocsi
<Monito> hola
<guampa> buenas Monito
<bogaANJOk> hola
<guampa> buenas bogaANJOk
<Dimitruss> no encuentro guias para instalar zend framework 2 en ubuntu 12.04
<xoan> Dimitruss: la guía oficia de Zend no te sirve?
<Dimitruss> no la verdad no se como instalarlo
<Monito> http://tutology.net/category/zend-framework/how-install-zend-framework-ubuntu
<xoan> http://framework.zend.com/manual/2.0/en/user-guide/overview.html
<Dimitruss> monito gracias ese es del 1
<xoan> Dimitruss: ahí empieza la documentación; en la siguiente página te indican como obtener la estructura de una aplicación, e instalar Zend en ella
<xoan> Dimitruss: perdona,pero esa documentación es de la versión 2
<Dimitruss> si esa justamente
<xoan> lo de "monito" lo ominto, pero tranquilo ;)
<xangua> README.md
<xoan> *omito
<xangua> In the Archive README.md it says i quote: ### INSTALLATION  Please see INSTALL.md.
<Dimitruss> me pide cambiar esto AllowOverride None pero donde lo cambio en el httpacces.conf
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<egb> hola, un administrador de usuarios? tambien un administrador para montar particiones al inicio?
<n-iCe> qué?
<egb> n-iCe: ?¿
<altx1> holas a todos amigos usuarios de linux y ubuntu
<altx1> buenas quisiera saber sobre UEFI
<altx1> quisiera saber experiencias si alguien compro notebook de alguna marca
<altx1> que no permita instalar ubuntu linux
<altx1> quisiera saber experiencia
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-04
<altx1> uhmm
<GridCube> altx1, uefi es... complicado
<GridCube> cada caso por separado es distinto
<altx1> no se bueno soolo queria consultar
<GridCube> ubuntu deberia poder instalarse en modo uefi
<GridCube> pero a veces no se puede asi como asi
<altx1> si alguien compro ultimos modelos de computadoras
<GridCube> altx1, como te digo, en algunos anda re bien
<altx1> que marcas tienen esa proteccion
<GridCube> y en otros es un dolor
<GridCube> altx1, casi todas las mas nuevas
<altx1> lei que solo se desactivava
<GridCube> altx1, a veces se puede si
<GridCube> algunas se desactiva y ya, otras no esta tan facil
<altx1> uhm bueno no se que tanto es real
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<GridCube> altx1, ^^
<altx1> claro lo que me pregunto es que si quieres instalar otros sistemas operativos
<altx1> no linux ubuntu
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> ?
<altx1> no quizas freebsd,haiku OS o ArOS que es un clon open source de Amiga OS
<GridCube> altx1, improbable en una maquina uefi, con uefi activado
<altx1> por eso preguntaba las experiencias con marcas y modelos
<GridCube> altx1, no hay mucha
<GridCube> son muy nuevas
<GridCube> casi todo esta en ingles
<altx1> bueno lei de Lenovo
<altx1> pero no se de otras marcas
<GridCube> altx1, lee el link que te pase
<altx1> si soluciones diversas
<eInvrom> Saludos a Todos!
<emiliano_> ?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Duhnnie> hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, que ventajas tiene la versión de 64 bits de Ubuntu frente a la de 32???
<bogaANJOk> hola
<centrux> buenasssssssssssssssss
<centrux> queria hacer una consulta
<centrux> quiero bajar el kernel con todo los parches correspondiente y ponerlo en debian para reconozca todo
<centrux> de donde puedo sacarlo ?
<Exio> !ot centrux
<kubot> centrux: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<centrux> ok
<centrux> pero bueno
<centrux> cual es la url que contiene los sources de ubuntu
<aramudi> HOLA
<aramudi> perdon
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> mi ubuntnu a encontrado un problema y debe cerrasse
<aramudi> se me bloquea la pantalla en color gris a cada rato
<aramudi> mi arqitectura en 64bits
<aramudi> guampa
<abailarri> hola
<abailarri> alguien sabe algun software para crear wireframes para ubuntu 12.10?
<guampa> abailarri: http://pencil.evolus.vn
<guampa> tenes tambien varios que funcionan desde web directamente
<abailarri> gracias guampa
<yotuel> buenas
<yotuel> tengo un problema
<yotuel> es que no se como montar un pen formateado en fat con permisos de escritura
<yotuel> no consigo hacerlo
<blackgatonegro> usa sudo
<yotuel> alguien puede ayudarme??
<yotuel> sudo que mas?
<blackgatonegro> que version de ubuntu?
<yotuel> 12.10
<blackgatonegro> en terminal  "sudo nautilus" o cual sea tu gestor de ficheros
<blackgatonegro> en vez de nautilus por el nombre nuevo
<blackgatonegro> y ya
<yotuel> ok
<yotuel> pero de todas formas no me deja copiar nada a el
<blackgatonegro> instala disk utility
<blackgatonegro> monta la unidad
<blackgatonegro> y desmonta de nuevo con ese programa
<blackgatonegro>  y pone "ver archivos ocultos"
<yotuel> es que me dice... el sistema de archivoses de solo lectura
<blackgatonegro> si hay alguno de extencion pif tenes un virus seguro
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<blackgatonegro> hace backup
<blackgatonegro> y luego formatealo a fat32 usando gparted
<yotuel> lo tengo que formatear??
<yotuel> uff tengo demasiadas cosas...
<blackgatonegro> si haces backup primero no hay dram
<blackgatonegro> a
<blackgatonegro> que tan grande es el pendrive?
<Exio> !gksu
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<yotuel> 8gb
<guampa> yotuel: no tendra activado alguna proteccion por hardware el pendrive? viste que algunos tienen un pequeño interruptor
<blackgatonegro> probablemente tenes un virus
<blackgatonegro> pone "Ver archivos ocultos"
<blackgatonegro> y fijate si hay archivos raros y algo de extension pif
<yotuel> guampa no, no tiene ninguna proteccion
<yotuel> ademas en windows me lo monta bien
<blackgatonegro> en general los gestores de archivos no tienen problemas si usas sudo, firefox y demas si.
<guampa> yotuel: abri una terminal, escribi: mount | pastebinit
<guampa> y pasa el url que te devuelve
<blackgatonegro> yotuel * anda bien en windows = No tiene virus
<blackgatonegro> si como no
<blackgatonegro>  pone "Ver archivos ocultos", y fijate si hay archivos raros y algo de extension pif
<blackgatonegro> es bastante comun que un pendrive se ponga como "read only" en linux si tiene virus. puede que no sea virus, pero mejor estar seguros.
<blackgatonegro> yotuel, otra opción es que se desmonto mal, pero no hay que descartar que tenga virus. los virus en pendrives son muy comunes.
<Exio> ya se fue, y no es un virus, es que lo monto sin permisos para sus usuarios
<Exio> blackgatonegro: confundiste ubuntu con windows o algo asi, no?
<blackgatonegro> Exio, usa un pendrive en windows, intenta usarlo en ubuntu, pendrive tiene virus
<blackgatonegro> no, no creio
<Exio> fat32 tiene que montarse con flags especiales para que el usuario pueda leerlo, linux tiene permisos, fat32 no
<blackgatonegro> igual, no seria raro que un pendrive tenga virus, pasa a cada rato con gente descuidada
<Exio> como digas, y tambien acordate del facto de sudo con apps graficas
<blackgatonegro> ningun gestor de archivos tiene problemas con sudo, todos los que he probado simplemente abren el gestor como root
<Exio> k
<chakal^-^> blackgatonegro, si vas a abrir un grafico es mejor usar gksu en vez de sudo, por ejemplo: gksu nautilus
<chakal^-^> principalmente por que gksu exporta variables de entorno X y sudo no
<chakal^-^> :)
<blackgatonegro> nautilus, thunar, mightnight coomander ectera, nunca tienen problemas al usar sudo, Firefox en cambio es paranoico con los permisos.
<Darwin_> buenos dias, Mexico; alguien ha tenido exito instalando ubuntu en una MacBook 5.2 white de mediados del 2009 que funcionen todos los componentes de la misma ?
<Darwin_> nativo - se me olvido mencionar -
<blackgatonegro> Darwin_, no see, hay freebsd ubuntu por ahi?
<eInvrom> Saludos a Todos!
<blackgatonegro> mac os x es basado en freebsd
<blackgatonegro> asi que en theoria freebsd andaria mejor en una mac book que linux
<Darwin_> si, esta basado en freebsd pero es un parto instalarle
<Darwin_> =/
<blackgatonegro> bueno
<Darwin_> gracias de cualquier forma
<Darwin_> =)
<chakal^-^> Darwin_, ubuntu/debian soportan la arquitectura ppc
<chakal^-^> no deberias tener problemas, y menos con GPT/EFI
<blackgatonegro> tenia una lista de aplicaciones gratis para mc, pero no se si funcionan en una mac vieja
<blackgatonegro> mac
<guampa> mas que nada el tema serian los drivers, por eso creo la pregunta indica "que funcionen todos los componentes de la misma"
<blackgatonegro> Darwin, proba con xubuntu, tiene requerimentos de hardware bajos, que que va a funcionar aun con drivers genericos
<Darwin_> tengo problemas al iniciar el cd, se queda congelada la pantalla en negro y no hace mas
<blackgatonegro> Darwin, probaste botear desde el cd? o desde un pendrive?
<Darwin_> desde ambas
<Darwin_> leo que han conseguido arranques dual
<blackgatonegro> Darwin, proba con esto: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<Darwin_> con un gestor de arranque - rEFIT - pero yo no consigo hacer eso; de igual forma al arrancar desde reFIT no pasa de la pantalla negra =/
<Darwin_> ok - chekando - gracias :)
<blackgatonegro> drawin, proba poner grub2
<blackgatonegro> hay grub3 para freebsd
<blackgatonegro> digo grub2
<blackgatonegro> luego lo actualisas y te deberia dejar botear desde el pendrive con linux
<blackgatonegro> no, espera, mejor no
<blackgatonegro> el problema es que mac os no tiene x
<chakal^-^> Darwin_, http://www.macuarium.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=66946
<blackgatonegro> asi que el command line instaler deberia funcionar
<Darwin_> voy a probar instalando la linea de comandos y despues un entorno grafico
<Darwin_> gracias por la ayuda! ya les contare si funciono
<Darwin_> ;P
<blackgatonegro> el principal problema con postear aplicaciones de freebsd a mac es que mac odia x
<blackgatonegro> o sea que cualquier programa de terminal funciona, pero no uno con gui
<blackgatonegro> portear
<Exio> che blackgatonegro, deja de flashear
<Exio> vamos al ot
<blackgatonegro> aca esta: http://www.linuxforu.com/2012/09/35-open-source-apps-for-mac-users/
<Nevopross> ‬hola
<Nevopross> el reproductor de video que tiene por defecto ubuntu no me reproduce video de youtube
<xangua> Nevopross: te refieres al plugin de youtube que lleva totem¿ qué versión de ubuntu usas¿
<aramudi> hola
<Nevopross> si sera eso, es que yo abro el reproductor de peliculas y no he podido ver ni un video de youtube
<Nevopross> mi version de ubuntu es la 10.04
<Nevopross> nucleo de linux 2.6.32-45
<Nevopross> xangua como hacaes para escribirme con letras rojitas?
<xangua> Nevopross: con una versión tan vieja no creo que puedas ver videos en youtube con el plugin de totem
<guampa> Nevopross: es tu cliente el que resalta la linea cuando alguien menciona tu nick, los clientes de los demas hacen lo mismo. Es para que identificar facilmente lo que te escriben
<Nevopross> con esta version y el mismo cliente de reproductor de peliculas he visto videos de youtube hace mucho tiempo
<guampa> tenes actualizado el sistema?
<Nevopross> pero el problema se origino cuando le di a actualizar en el gestor de actualizaciones
<Nevopross> si lo tengo actualizado, le mando a busca actualizaciones y no halla ninguna, creo que eso me indica que si esta actualizdo
<Nevopross> no es asi?
<guampa> sabes si la actualizacion termino sin errores, o tiro algun error?
<Nevopross> si, al final de la actualizacion no me arrojo ningun tipo de error ni nada de eso
<nevopross_> Nevopross tu tan vien jugastes singber onlain
<Nevopross> si colega, si lo juge hace años
<guampa> Nevopross: ese usuario tenia tu misma IP. Que estas haciendo?
<Nevopross> es mi hermano
<Nevopross> tengo una red con ip de nat
<Nevopross> la red es privada
<Nevopross> me esta hablando al telefono. :-)
<guampa> Nevopross: cualquier contenido que no sea de soporte tecnico, fuera de este canal por favor
<Nevopross> ok, bien, amigos, me pueden ayudar con respecto al problema del reproductor de peliculas?
<guampa> has instalado o cambiado algun paquete desde esa actualizacion?
<Nevopross> guampa no es mi culpa que mi hermano me escriba, de todas maneras disculpa
<Nevopross> no se cual es el problema
<Nevopross> perdon, no se cual es el paquete
<guampa> dijiste que el problema se origino cuando le diste a actualizar en el gestor de actualizaciones
<Nevopross> cual seria el paquete para intentar su reinstalacion
<guampa> luego de esa actualizacion, hiciste algun otro cambio o actualizacion mas?
<Nevopross> si, me equivoque escribiendo, siempre actualizo el sistema cuando hay nuevas actualizaciones, pero no se ha arreglado de ninguna manera
<Nevopross> bueno, tampoco he logrado hacer gran cosa al respecto, solo forear, y publicar el problema en un foro de linuxeros, y no han respondido aun a mi problema
<Nevopross> por eso se me ocurrio preguntar aqui en este chat
<guampa> disculpa Nevopross, pero no tengo idea entonces. tal vez otro pueda ayudarte
<Nevopross> puedes decirme cual seria el paquete para reinstalarlo
<Nevopross> a ver si eso resuelve mi problema
<Nevopross> guampa me dices?
<bernardo> hola
<bernardo> que tal? quisiera hacer un pregunta sobre programacion de bashj
<guampa> bernardo: pregunta #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> *en
<bernardo> gracias
<gsm> hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias ~.~/
<n-iCe> ./
<chilicuil> n-iCe: hola
<n-iCe> Cómo vas
<chilicuil> bien, despertando, festejando el primer dia de vacaciones, como va todo por alla n-iCe ?
<n-iCe> Bien, mañana salgo de vacaciones :)
<n-iCe> De dónde eres
<chilicuil> de mexico n-iCe
<n-iCe> Me too
<chilicuil> haha, genial n-iCe
<chilicuil> como es que no te veo en #ubuntu-mx ¬¬?, haha, ntc, que bueno que haya mas personas de mexico por aqui
<n-iCe> Ni uso Ubuntu
<n-iCe> Solo ayudo en lo que puedo
<chilicuil> ohh, entiendo, cool n-iCe =)
<gsm> hola
<gsm> tengo un problema
<n-iCe> hola
<gsm> mi portatil se comporrta ccomo un loco
<gsm> me manda un error inesperado y debe cerrase ubuntu
<gsm> y me pide permisos de root para informar del fallo a  ubuntu
<n-iCe> gsm: reinstala
<n-iCe> Quitate de problemas y ahorrate tiempo.
<gsm> jajajaja , es que lo tengo todo cconfigurado
<n-iCe> Guarda tus .conf y tu /home
<n-iCe> Si no nos dices el error exacto, no podremos ayudar.
<chilicuil> gsm: que version de ubuntu usas?, que es lo ultimo que has hecho antes de que comenzara a fallar?, cuando te sale la caja de error, hay una opcion que dice 'detalles', cual es el contenido de esa caja?
<gsm> 12.04
<gsm> empezo a fallar desde que ejecute bleachit
<gsm> bleachBit
<gsm> se apago estando ejectuando el Bleachbit limpiando el pc
<chilicuil> gsm: ok, ese error te sale cuando te logeas a ubuntu, o mientras usas tu sistema? (aleatoriamente) ?
<chilicuil> se apago por un fallo de corriente?
<gsm> cuando arranco el pc
<gsm> siiii
<gsm> la bateria se me agoto , ningun fallo
<gsm> pero tenia ejecutado el limpiador,,,
<chakal^-^> gsm, prueba a iniciar sesion con otro usuario
<gsm> de todas maneras mi pc, lanza el error todo el rato , nada mas arrancar, y si le doy informar, se me van saliendo mas ventanas
<chilicuil> buen tip chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> quizas ese programa te borraria paquetes que el cree que no necesitas y la cago, si no va: sudo dpkg --configure -a o sudo aptitude -f install
<chilicuil> gsm: intenta con otro usuario, o con la cuenta guest.., si puedes entrar, entonces sabremos que se trata de tu sesion (seguramente un archivo de configuracion)
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: no parece, el programa creo que solo elimina archivos temporales de programas como firefox
<gsm> cuenta guest¿
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, no se yo ... si le pidio privilegios :)
<chilicuil> gsm: sip, en ubuntu por defecto, puedes logearte con tu cuenta, o con la cuenta de 'guest' o invitado
<chakal^-^> bueno, o no
<gsm> me pide permisos para inoformar del problema es eso normal?
<gsm> para que ponga la password?
<chakal^-^> si
<gsm> ok
<chakal^-^> cuando se cuelga se registra en /var/crash y no tienes acceso
<chakal^-^> a parte que tiene que hacer un dump de la memoria
<chakal^-^> bueno, un volcado
<chakal^-^> drwxrwsrwt  2 root whoopsie 4096 dic  4 13:00 crash
<gsmm> voy a subir la imagen
<gsmm> a imagen bit
<gsm> pero el sistema esta insetable
<chakal^-^> gsm, probastes con otro usuario ?
<chakal^-^> el sistema no puede estar inestable a no ser que bleachit te pidio permisos
<chakal^-^> como mucho te cargastes tu perfil ...
<gsm> queria enviar la imagen  por imagenbit y al abrir firefox se me a colgado el dock de abajo y todo el sistema
<gsm> ya me a  pasado 3 veces ,
<chilicuil> gsm: por favor, prueba con otro usuario
<chakal^-^> gsm, empieza de nuevo: unity --reset
<chakal^-^> haz copia si quieres del /home, eso resetea la config de unity
<gsm> esta reinciado ...
<gsm> pruebo con usuario invitado?
<chakal^-^> mismamente
<gsm> solo tengo mi cuenta y la de invitado
<gsm> ok esta entrandoo,,
<gsm> por ahora no me uha salido ningun errro
<gsm> no hay error en la cuenta de invitado
<chakal^-^> pues nada, es el perfil como pintaba
<chakal^-^> a resetearlo gsm
<chilicuil> sugiero que revises ~/.xsession-errors por pistas
<gsm> dpmde esta esp
<gsm> eso
<chakal^-^> ~ :)
<chilicuil> o que revises la ventana de 'detalles' en la aplicacion de reporte de errores, para saber que programa esta causando el error, aun no sabemos si es unity o cualquier otra cosa
<chilicuil> gsm: eso esta en tu carpeta de usuario, seguramente sera /home/gsm/.xsession-errors
<chakal^-^> (benditas copias de seguridad)
<chakal^-^> gsm, yo que tu usaria mas deja-dup
<gsm> el contenido de la carpeta de home no me lapuede mostrar?
<gsm> si vale estoy ahi ya
<chakal^-^> gsm, cd; gedit .xsession-errors
<gsm> no me deja
<gsm> no entra
<gsm> a hoome
<chilicuil> gsm: desde la cuenta de guest no podras revisarla, tendras que logearte como tu usuario normal, si es demasiado inestable el sistema en esa cuenta, usa una tty
<gsm> desde la terminal tampoco puedo desde este usuario?
<chilicuil> una tty es una terminal de esas que puedes sacar con Ctrl-Alt-F2
<chilicuil> gsm: no, desde la cuenta de guest se deshabilita sudo y su, asi que no podras hacerlo, necesitas logearte desde una tty o desde la cuenta normal
<gsm> ok
<gsm> no enceitro
<gsm> imganenbin
<gsm> alguien puede pasarme el link de iamgenbit
<gsm> para subir la imagen y veais el error
<chilicuil> !imgbin
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imgbin'.
<chilicuil> !img
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'img'.
<chilicuil> !shareimg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'shareimg'.
<chilicuil> !pasteimg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pasteimg'.
<chilicuil> haha, wtf
<gsm> !imagenbit
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imagenbit'.
<chilicuil> que clase de id se les ponen a estos comandos en estos dias..
<chilicuil> http://imgbin.org/
<aramudi> http://imgbin.me/index.php
<aramudi> me ekivokado
<aramudi> http://imgbin.me/view/251354650913.png
<aramudi> ese es el de la web
<chilicuil> aramudi: mm, si tu intencion es mostrar una imagen, creo que ha fallado, yo no veo nada
<gsm> ok
<gsm> es verdad , lo acabo de comprobar
<gsm> ya esta
<gsm> lo e conseguidoo
<gsm> os lo paso en cuanto lo compruebe
<aramudi> http://imagebin.org/238156
<aramudi> aki estaa
<chilicuil> aramudi = gsm?
<gsm> si
<gsm> estoy en el sobre mesa areglando el problema
<gsm> pero no lo tengo registrado el nombre
<gsm> nunca me conecto desde aki , si no es que tengo un problema
<chilicuil> gsm: necesitare que le saques otra captura, con todos los datos de la captura del reporte, ahi solo muestra el nombre de uno de los scripts que ha activado apport
<chilicuil> gsm: el cuadro de reporte, se va a llenar con mas datos, necesito esos datos.., y tambien el contenido de .xsession-errors
<gsm> vale ,
<gsm> voy a cerrar otra vez
<gsm> 1 minutoo
<gsm> cuando entro ala carpeta home
<gsm> luego a user
<gsm> no me deja
<gsm> pongo informar del problema y se me abre cientos de problemas jajja
<chilicuil> gsm: aumm.., ok, si realmente lo unico que salen, son todas esas ventanas y no tienes otro problema, desactivalo: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<gsm> el problema es que se me cuelga , desde eso a veces,, me a tocado reiniciar,, se me quedan la ventana gris
<gsm> y se para el sistema y vulve a venir
<chilicuil> gsm: pero funciona bien en el modo guest, entonces ademas de desactivar apport, puedes mover los archivo que empiece con punto a otro lugar, ejemplo: $ mv .* dotfiles/
<chilicuil> eso reseteara las configuracioens de tu sistema
<gsm> el informe ya lo tengo aki cargado
<gsm> son muchas paginas
<gsm> necesitas que tenga todos los arboles ?
<gsm> sin pplegar?
<gsm> ya eesta la primero captura
<gsm> esta en historia chilicuil
<gsm> o te vuelvo a pasar el link?
<aramudi> http://imagebin.org/238161
<aramudi> aki esta
<aramudi> de todaS  MANeras quien quiera verla se mete ala pagina web y en historial busca aramudi y le salen las fotos
<gsm> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<gsm> acabo de lanzar stop a  apport
<chilicuil> gsm: eso detendra los mensajes de error, sin embargo los problemas de lentitud, me parece que solo se solucionaran reseteando la configuracion de tu entorno
<gsm> eslo que quiero acer resetear
<chilicuil> ok, tendras que hacer $ unity --reset
<gsm> el ordenador prtatil  me ha dejado tirado
<gsm> se apaga a pnatalla
<gsm> y se enciende otra vez
<gsm> las barras se me an ido
<gsm> lo de la ventanas minimizar , maximizar , y cerrar toda la parte de arriba no esta
<gsm> y cuando muevo con el raton una ventana  no lo puedo controlar
<gsm> va lento
<gsm> e inestable
<gsm> cuando arrastro una ventana borra los iconos del escriotiro
<chilicuil> gsm: tambien podrias crear otro usuario y pasar tus archivos a una nueva cuenta, si eso no funciona sugiero reinstalar o instalar una version mas reciente
<ivedci89> hola holaa...
<chilicuil> hola ivedci89
<gsm> voy a reinstalar sistema
<gsm> se me a rallado cada vez que abro una ventana
<mimecar> gsm, crea un usuario nuevo
<gsm> asi pasare de la 12.04 ala 12.10
<chakal^-^> todavía andas asi gsm ...
<abailarri> alguien controla de bash??
<chakal^-^> abailarri, cuanta
<abailarri> a ver
<abailarri> mediante un script ejecuto un comando
<abailarri> y ese comando mientras se ejecuta va mostrando datos en la terminañ
<abailarri> seria posible que no mostrase nada? simplemnete q trabaje sin que ponga nada
<chakal^-^> comando &>/dev/mull
<abailarri> y una vez finalizado que ponga "hecho" o algo asi?
<chakal^-^> comando &>/dev/mull && echo "finalizado"
<abailarri> mull o null?
<chakal^-^> ups, null
<abailarri> y que es lo que hace exactamente?
<chakal^-^> lo que tu has dicho xD
<abailarri> vale
<abailarri> imaginate
<abailarri> jo tengo que ejecutar este comando:
<abailarri> drush dl drupal
<chakal^-^> estamos redirecionando la salida a /dev/null
<abailarri> cuando se ejecuta salen datos de descarga
<abailarri> como cuando haces apt-get
<chakal^-^> &> envia stdin, stdout y stderr a ... >/dev/null
<chakal^-^> stdin es 1
<abailarri> entones, seria
<chakal^-^> stderr es 2
<chakal^-^> y stdout es 0
<abailarri> drush dl drupal &>/dev/mull
<abailarri> asi?
<abailarri> o como pongo eso?
<chakal^-^> si pones & es todo
<chakal^-^> si
<abailarri> por ejemplo: drush dl drupal>dev/null
<abailarri> asi?
<chakal^-^> si
<abailarri> ok, probaré
<chakal^-^> el && es como un AND
<chakal^-^> comando && comand2
<chakal^-^> si comando finaliza con 0 se ejecuta comando2
<chakal^-^> comando || comand2
<chakal^-^> eso es una OR
<abailarri> es decir
<abailarri> imaginate
<chakal^-^> ~$ caca 2>/dev/null || echo error
<chakal^-^> error
<chakal^-^> $ ls 2>/dev/null && echo ok
<abailarri> por ejemplo
<abailarri> echo "Descargando..."
<abailarri> drush dl drupal>dev/null && echo "Descargado!"
<chakal^-^> ok <--
<abailarri> eso estaria bien no?
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal &>dev/null && echo "Descargado!"
<abailarri> y el echo de antes no?
<abailarri> el que dice "Descargando..."
<chakal^-^> claro
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> voy a probar
<abailarri> me pone esto al ejecutar
<abailarri> ./sc.sh: línea 4: dev/null: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<chakal^-^> y no existe eso
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> es /dev/null
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> me ha funcionado
<abailarri> pero a medias
<abailarri> este comando
<abailarri> drush dl drupal
<abailarri> al finalizar
<abailarri> escribre en la pantalla
<abailarri> se podria quitar?
<chakal^-^> que has puesto
<abailarri> echo "Descargando..."
<abailarri> drush dl drupal>/dev/null && echo
<chakal^-^> otra vez
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal &>dev/null && echo "Descargado!"
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal &>/dev/null && echo "Descargado!"
<chakal^-^> pon el simbolo & , te lo explique arriba ^^
<abailarri> vale hay q poner & !!!
<abailarri> es cierto
<chakal^-^> estas redireccionando
<abailarri> perdona
<chakal^-^> 0 stdout, 1 stdin, 2 stderr, & todo
<chakal^-^> si quieres mostrar los errores seria
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal 2>errores && echo "Descargado!"
<chakal^-^> lo escribe en un ficherro llamado errores y no sale el echo "descargado!"
<chakal^-^> o podrias mostrarlo en pantalla
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal 2>errores || cat errores
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> parece lioso pero quedate con la cosa
<abailarri> si, entiendo. Ahora si que me funcioando
<abailarri> gracias por la valiosa info
<chakal^-^> eso es imprescindible saberlo
<chakal^-^> es lo mas basico de bash y linux
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> una pregunta q no tiene nada q ver pero no se que he pulsado
<abailarri> en mi teclado del portatil
<abailarri> hay algunas teclas q tambien llevan numero
<abailarri> no se porque al puslar sobre esas letras
<abailarri> se escribe el numero
<abailarri> a que se debe?
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> buena pregunta
<chakal^-^> algo me paso un dia que me paso lo mismo y no recuerdo que hice mmm
<abailarri> jajaja
<abailarri> ostras
<chakal^-^> pulsa la tecla windows y escribe: distribuccion de teclado
<chakal^-^> da al boton restablecer a ver
<abailarri> no, no ha valido
<chakal^-^> http://imm.io/O0fV
<chakal^-^> mmm
<abailarri> si la he dado ahi pero nada
<chakal^-^> Alt Gr + Bloq Num
<chakal^-^> o Fn + Bloq Num
<chakal^-^> Fn + Ins o Fn + Supr o Shift + Bloq Num (para el caso de tener un ACER Aspire)
<chakal^-^> prueba
<abailarri> ok, listo chakal^-^ lo habroa pulsado sin querer
<chakal^-^> :)
<abailarri> otra preguntica y ya acabo
<chakal^-^> se activo el bloq numerico
<abailarri> se trata de bash de nuevo
<abailarri> es posible
<chakal^-^> dime
<abailarri> poner un tiempo de espera entre comando y comando?
<chakal^-^> sleep
<abailarri> por ejemplo entros dos echo?
<chakal^-^> comando1 && sleep 3s && echo "pasaron 3 segundos desde comando1 :)"
<chakal^-^> mira los &&
<chakal^-^> s de segundos, m de minutos, etc ...
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> vale entiendo
<chakal^-^> algo mas ?
<abailarri> siempre q pongamos && se pueden encadenar comandos
<abailarri> pero no seria lo mismo poner
<chakal^-^> si
<abailarri> comando1
<abailarri> sleep 3s
<abailarri> comando2
<chakal^-^> el && solo se ejecuta si el annterior comando devolvio 0
<chakal^-^> o sea, sin errores
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> vale entiendo
<chakal^-^> podrias hacer esto mira
<abailarri> vale
<chakal^-^> comando1; sleep 3s; echo "pasaron 3 segundos desde comando1 :)"
<chakal^-^> pruebalo
<abailarri> las ; es como poner una linea debajo de otra?
<chakal^-^> aparentemente hace lo mismo
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> pero no mira si finalizo bien el comando anterior (tuberia)
<chakal^-^> puede ser util eso o no
<abailarri> aja
<abailarri> claro
<chakal^-^> no tendria sentido ejejcutar una espera para ejecutar un comando seguido si el anterior fallo no ?
<abailarri> esta claro
<abailarri> en el caso de que falle
<abailarri> que pasaria con el comando 2?
<chakal^-^> si ejecutaria o daria error si depende de el anterior
<abailarri> bien
<abailarri> y ya la ultima cosa en serio
<abailarri> jajajaja
<abailarri> se puede poner un condicionante a un comando?
<abailarri> es decir
<abailarri> q tengas q puslar y
<abailarri> para q se ejecute el siguiente comando
<chakal^-^> si
<abailarri> y que es  lo q hay q poner?
<chakal^-^> usando read
<chakal^-^> recoges el dato de stdin
<chakal^-^> y luego usas el if para comprobar el valor
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo: echo -n "Introduce un numero: "
<chakal^-^> read numero
<chakal^-^> if [ $numero -gt 10 ]; then echo "escribistes un numero mayor de 10"; fi
<abailarri> vale
<abailarri> voy a hacer pruebas
<chakal^-^> read -p "¿quieres finalizar ? (s/n)"
<abailarri> ok, probaré
<chakal^-^> read -p "¿quieres finalizar ? (s/n)" char
<chakal^-^> $ if [ $char == "s" ]; then echo "finalizando ..."; fi
<chakal^-^> finalizando ...
<chakal^-^> puse s
<abailarri> vale con esto ya he construido un script majo, pero le he visto uno fallo de seguridad
<abailarri> hay un punto del script que hay q especificar una contraseña
<abailarri> claro, seria posible hacer como lo tiene ubuntu?
<abailarri> que eso no se vea
<abailarri> es decir, que tipees
<abailarri> pero que no se vea lo q escribes?
<abailarri> por seguridad
<chakal^-^> si imagino
<chakal^-^> puedes usar dialogos con zenity muy facilmente
<chakal^-^> salen promts sencillos pero te valen
<ubuntu1u> buenas
<abailarri> bueno chakal^-^ muchas gracias, no te mareo mas
<abailarri> seguiré investigando mañana
<chakal^-^> ENTRY=`zenity --password --username`
<chakal^-^> mira eso
<chakal^-^> :)
<abailarri> ok
<chakal^-^> no pasa nada, asi todos aprendemos
<ubuntu1u> me gustaría saber porque en una carpeta me dice que el tamaño en disco es de 9Gb y luego que el total del tamaño de los archivos es solo 1.1 Gb
<ubuntu1u> eso es normal?
<chakal^-^> me estoy abriendo
<chakal^-^> :)
<abailarri> ajaja mucha gracias
<chakal^-^> zenity esta bien
<chakal^-^> luego en el caso anterior ENTRY se guardan los datos user|pass
<chakal^-^> $ echo $ENTRY
<chakal^-^> chakal|08121973
<chakal^-^> en mi caso
<chakal^-^> aunque podrias usar crypt, md5 o similares pero bueno, zenity te gustara mas tocarlo para crear dialogos y tal
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> investigare
<abailarri> muchas gracias
<chakal^-^> que poca paciencia el ubuntu1u
<abailarri> voy a seguir mañana
<chakal^-^> ya no te vayas preguntame mas
<chakal^-^> aprovecha jajajajajajaja
<abailarri> jajaja
<abailarri> vale
<abailarri> a ver
<abailarri> he puesto para lo de ocultar las pass
<abailarri> read -s yaquilavariable
<abailarri> luego esa variable la utilizo en otros sitios
<abailarri> es deci
<abailarri> es decir
<abailarri> poniendo read -s
<abailarri> lo q escribas no se ve
<abailarri> en teoria
<abailarri> no?
<chakal^-^> y dond ela guardas
<abailarri> read -s aqui
<abailarri> luego utilizo $aqui en otro sitio
<chakal^-^> http://pastebin.com/w6FATDjR
<chakal^-^> mas elaborado con cifrado
<chakal^-^> usando perl lo cifras
<chakal^-^> miralo y investiga eso crea un usuario y lo añade
<abailarri>  read -s -p "Enter password : " password
<abailarri> la -p para q es?
<abailarri>  a vale
<abailarri> para q salga el mensaje
<chakal^-^> promt
<chakal^-^> para mostrar en pantalla vamos
<chakal^-^> -s sera sielncio
<chakal^-^> *silencio
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> bua, ahora me queda un script majo majo
<abailarri> jajajaja
<abailarri> otra cosa
<abailarri> este script lo tengo que ejecutar desde una terminal con ./nombre.sh
<abailarri> seria posible realizar un ejecutable?
<chakal^-^> chmod +x nombre.sh
<abailarri> es decir, un archivo q les doble click y se ejecute (abriendo el solo la terminal)
<chakal^-^> pon en la cabezera: #!/usr/bin/env bash
<chakal^-^> chmod +x script
<chakal^-^> y deberia ejecutarse
<chakal^-^> yo que tu me meteria en perl, python, tcl, ruby o similares ... tiene mas potencia que bash
<abailarri> si, ese será el siguiente paso
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo python es POO, puedes crear hasta programas potentes con interfaces
<abailarri> de hecho tengo en mente hacerle una gui a estos scripts
<chakal^-^> algo facil para python con gui seria wxWidgets
<chakal^-^> lo dificil seria py-GTK
<chakal^-^> Tkinter es tanbien facil diria simple, biene integrado con python
<abailarri> he puesto lo que me has dicho
<abailarri> pero no se ha abierto ninguna terminal
<chakal^-^> aunque con zenity y bash puedes jugar un poco xD
<abailarri> estar el script corriendo sin verse?
<chakal^-^> puede
<abailarri> como lo mato?
<chakal^-^> debera avisarte si quieres ejecutarlo o abrirlo ubuntu
<chakal^-^> si lo ejecutas no veras nada, necesitarias que el script guarde registros
<abailarri> le he dado a ejecutar
<abailarri> y no se ha abierto nada
<abailarri> sin m¡embargo funcionaba
<abailarri> porque he visto que ha descargado una cosa
<abailarri> pero al no poner yo nada se habra parado por error
<abailarri> no se puede hacer que se lanze la terminal al ejecutarlo?
<chakal^-^> desde la x ... me da que no
<chakal^-^> a no ser que lo lances en el propio terminal
<chakal^-^> *a no ser que lo lances en el propio scripts
<abailarri> ya
<abailarri> bueno da igual
<abailarri> eso mas adelante
<abailarri> pues ahora si que se me han acabado las preguntas
<chakal^-^> creo que habia un paramentro
<abailarri> asi que
<abailarri> muchas gracias de nuevo
<chakal^-^> #!/usr/bin/env bash -p
<chakal^-^> o algo asi no recuerdo
<chakal^-^> me voy.
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-05
<Nevopross_> quien me puede ayudar?
<Nevopross_> hola
<Nevopross_> hola
<Nevopross_> auxilio!
<Nevopross_> quien me puede ayudar¡
<Exio> pregunta directamente
<Nevopross_> olvide la contraseña de mi usuario irc
<Nevopross_> como la restauro?
<Nevopross_> lo que sea que intento hacer me dice Nevopross not logged in
<gsm> hola
<Exio> Nevopross_: usa /msg nickserv identify <tunick> <password>
<gsm> alguien sabe porque no me aparece el icono de controladores adicionales
<Nevopross_> olvide mi contraseña
<Nevopross_> me da este mensaje Invalid password for Nevopross.
<Nevopross_> Invalid password for Nevopross.
<gsm> creo que en freenode , pero que me corriga exio si me equivoko,.,, nose si es ##freenode o #freenode pide ayuda ahi
<Nevopross_> bueno, pedire ayuda alli
<Exio> Nevopross_: pregunta en #freenode (en ingles), que te envien un correo con el password y demas, por lo demas, no te podemos aca
<Exio> ahg, tengo demasiado lag
<Nevopross_> gracias amigo
<gsm> antes tenia el ubuntu 12.04
<gsm> e formateado a 12.01
<gsm> y aora en configuracion de sistema no me aparece --> controladres adicionales
<gsm> ni en el dash me aparece --> gestor de actuaizaciones
<gsm> alguien sabe porque me faltan esos 2 iconos?
<gsm> acabode formatear y quiero hacerlo todo bien, creo qe e leido que tengo que instalar 1º los controladores y luego instalar las actualizaciones y lueg ya puedo descarhar programas y codecs
<gsmnick> hola buenas,
<gsmnick> instalo  el mediaubuntu o instalo el sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<gsmnick> quiero ver videos mp3 . mp4 , flv , avi etcccc.. (videos youtube)
<gsmnick> estoy en la ventana de  la terminal, pero no quiero tocar nada raro,.,
<xangua> restricted-extras ya está en el repositorio oficial
<gsmnick> me dice error
<gsmnick> la aplicacion ubuntu software center se a cerrado inesperada mente
<gsmnick> y otro peor
<gsmnick> las dependencias del paquete nose pueden resolver
<gsmnick> buenas
<gsmnick> al reiniciar sistema , siempre me aparece un cartel la aplicaion software ubuntu center se acerrrado inesperadamente
<gsmnick> es ubuntu 12.10  recien instalado!
<debsan> gsmnick, y cual es el error ?
<gsmnick> executablePath
<gsmnick>  /user/share/software-center/software-center
<debsan> gsmnick, eh ?
<debsan> ese es el path del binario. y el error ?
<gsmnick> me aparece el cartel ese todo el rato ,nose  qe dices
<debsan> gsmnick, en un terminal ejecuta sudo software-center
<gsmnick> lo fustrante es que ace unas horas tenia 12.04  y me iba bien asta que ejecute BLeachBIT y se apago el pc por un corte de corriente, entonces el sistema iba fatal , la pantalla se me apagaba , y muchos errores, decidi instalarle 12.10
<gsmnick> ace un par de horas
<gsmnick> y solo e echo esto en la terminal despues de instalarlo ,  --> sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt install restrictead-extras ,
<gsmnick> ok , voy acerlo
<gsmnick> ahh y otra cosa aber si  me puede ayudar , que nada mas lanzar el 1º comando sudo apt-get update me a dado error al final me pone
<gsmnick> W. Descargado 207kbs ,,etcc imposible obtener  gzip:/var/lib/apt/list/partial/es.archive.ubuntu.com_dist_quatal_universe_binary-amd64_packages
<gsmnick> la suma hash difiere, algunos archivos indice fallaron al descargar.se han ignorado , ose an utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<gsmnick> sudo software-center , se me abre bien.
<gsmnick> pero el cartel sale al loguearme ala computer
<debsan> y cerralo correctamente ahora que está abierto
<gsmnick> como¿?
<gsmnick> close?
<debsan> como lo harías normalmente
<gsmnick> ala x?
<gsmnick> o por la consola?
<debsan> en el programa
<gsmnick> y bien¿ c
<gsmnick> cuando reinicie lo voy a tener el cartel otra vez?
<debsan> no se
<gsmnick> sabes algo del errror de actualizacion que me lanza?
<gsmnick> nose si formatear por ultima vez ubuntu
<debsan> sí, no se completo la descarga de los paquetes. ejecuta, aptitude autoclean
<gsmnick> tengo que borrar algun archivo gpedit? o algo parecido..
<gsmnick> es sudo aptitude autoclean?
<gsmnick> perdona pero nunca e usado aptitude y nose para que sirve!
<gsmnick> una pregunta ubuntnu 12.04 es mas estable que 12.10? que usas tu¿
<chakal^-^> ab
<chakal^-^> "Backup location is too small. Try using one with more space" ..., joder con el deja-dup
<chakal^-^> había un bug en el Unicode al parsear/mostrar ficheros cuando hacia el backup y ahora esto
<chakal^-^> se os ocurre alguna manera de sacar informacion de el tipo y frecuencia de la memoria RAM (ddr2,ddr3,sdram,1033MHz, etc ...) sin usar dmidecode o similares que requieren permisos de root ? he estado buscando en /sys y /proc pero no localizo nada mmm
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: el tema es que dmidecode consulta directo al BIOS
<buenaventura> mira, una cosa que dice el man, es que lee /dev/mem
<chakal^-^> ya
<buenaventura> que como te imaginarás, no es un fichero regular
<chakal^-^> por eso
<chakal^-^> como usuario no tiene acceso
<chakal^-^> imaginaba que en la maraña de archivos de /sys estaría pero no lo encuentro
<buenaventura> es que no vas a encontrar ningún texto plano con esa info en ningún lado
<chakal^-^> a lo mejor en algun log
<chakal^-^> o quizas alguna libreria especializada, es que estoy usando python
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: tendrías que saber cómo hacer el dumb del /dev/mem me parece
<buenaventura> dump*
<chakal^-^> vaya caca buenaventura
<laconfusionestac>  /server irc.freenode.net
<chakal^-^> laconfusionestac, xD usa mejor irc.freenode.net puerto 6697
<laconfusionestac> perdon?
<buenaventura> que uses el puerto 6697, tráfico cifrado
<Itxshell> buen día
<threadnix> Hola que tal?
<threadnix> alguien tuvo problemas con el modulo del wifi luego de actualizar drivers nvidia?
<mitos> saludos a todos
<mitos> por favor alguien me podria decir como desinstalar nagios si es que se instalo compilado
<mitos> se descargo via wget y se compilo asi que no lo puedo eliminar desde centro de software
<nmid00> hola mitos
<mitos> saludos nmid00
<mitos> o/
<buenaventura> elimina el directorio dónde lo instalaste
<buenaventura> y los binarios que te haya dejado en $PATH
<buenaventura> y la config
<mitos> tienes algun comando por consola para poder eliminarlo definitivamente con todo y sus librerias
<buenaventura> sí, cd y rm
<buenaventura> si lo has construído desde el código fuente usando su make, le habrás pasado los parámetros para el root de la aplicación y la config, y si no,, habrá tomado los default
<buenaventura> averigua donde están, y elimínalos
<mitos> gracias buenaventura muy amable
<alpc360> hola !
<alpc360> alguien me ayuda con flash player
<alpc360> se rompe el conector de flash :(
<chakal^-^> que conector ?
<chakal^-^> que navegador ?
<alpc360> firefox 17.01
<alpc360> pongo cualquier video y a los 5 seg puff crash adobe flash
<Itxshell> usa HTML5
<alpc360> no todas las web estan disponibles con HTML5 ese es el problema !
<alpc360> si no ya hubiera quitado el flash D
<Guest80111> hola a todos una consulta he hecho un servidor ubuntu 12.04 le he instalado el sistema grafico ubuntu-desktop y lo que pasa es que siempre que lo prendo inicia el sistema grafico lo que yo quiero es que al prenderlo inicie en modo terminal y si necesito el sistema grafico llamarlo con startx como puedo hacer
<Guest80111> alguien me puede orientar
<chakal^-^> Guest80111, usa update-rc.d
<chakal^-^> segun el gestor le quitas el level 3 que sera la X para que no inicie
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo si usas lightirc con renombrar /etc/init.d/lightdm te valdra
<chakal^-^> o update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<Guest80111> chakal ya te entendi gracias
<Guest80111> thank you
<chakal^-^> ok
<buenaventura> le has instalado entorno gráfico al servidor? pero servidor de qué es?
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: el entorno gráfico corre en el level 5
<chakal^-^> buenaventura, seguro ?
<Itxshell> buen día ubuntu 12.04 se queda pegado por momentos al usar el dash en un AMD 64 bit cual podria ser el problema ?   gracias
<chakal^-^> root@System:~# runlevel
<chakal^-^> N 2
<buenaventura> sí chakal^-^, al menos ese es el estándar
<buenaventura> las x corren en el 5
<chakal^-^> Itxshell, puede que sea por falta de recursos
<Itxshell> es un AMD 6x con 8 de ram
<chakal^-^> Itxshell, pega la salida de vmstat -Sk 1 10 en pastebin
<chakal^-^> y te decimos
<Itxshell> ok
<chakal^-^> espera que acabe claro
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: ejecuta init 5 y mira
<techno_x86-64> buenas buenas ubunteros
<chakal^-^> buenaventura, no estoy seguro pero da igual :)
<chakal^-^> pense que era el 3
<chakal^-^> para el caso, si lo remueve con update-rc.d no iniciara
<chakal^-^> (la X)
<chakal^-^> y si quiere iniciar: startx
<techno_x86-64> ubuntu aun usa sysvinit como arranque?
<chakal^-^> no
<chakal^-^> upstart techno_x86-64
<techno_x86-64> pero igual upstart ya esta anticuado
<chakal^-^> deberia estar en LSB
<chakal^-^> pero no veo en casi ningun script de /etc/init.d/ el HEAD LSB
<techno_x86-64> hace mucho no uso ubuntu como esta ahora?
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> ahora la verdad no se pero veo que usa upstart
<techno_x86-64> chakal^-^,  no usas ubuntu?
<chakal^-^> al menos dice eso los heads
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> # Symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart.
<chakal^-^> ...
<techno_x86-64> pues como esta ahora ese sistema yo lo deje de usar pro q se preocupan mas por la interfaz grafica q por optimizarlo
<chakal^-^> esta claro techno_x86-64 eso pasa algo parecido en Debian
<techno_x86-64> tampoco uso debian
<chakal^-^> no estan orientadas a la optimizacion
<chakal^-^> si quieres optimizar arch, gentoo o compañia :)
<Itxshell> http://pastebin.com/tpgQFnFD
<chakal^-^> veamos Itxshell ...
<techno_x86-64> jeejej exactamente uso arch
<techno_x86-64> deberian probar el systemd arranque en 2 segundos
<chakal^-^> mmm Itxshell
<chakal^-^> tienes algunas que otros cuellos de botella
<chakal^-^> veo que a veces tienes hasta 4 run queue process
<Itxshell> en todo momento ubuntu en esa pc dice que ha dejado de funcionar
<chakal^-^> y el ID del CPU baja a 79
<chakal^-^> cuantos cores tienes ?
<Itxshell> 6
<chakal^-^> la memoria esta OK
<chakal^-^> 6 ?
<chakal^-^> pues tienes cuello botella
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> desde que puse la 12.04 estoy con ese problema
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell,  proba otras distros
<Itxshell> las otras van bien pero necesito ubuntu
<chakal^-^> puede que sea por el disco duro o algun proceso te esta consumiendo recursos en exceso o hasta problemas de la controladora del disco
<techno_x86-64> lo necesitas especificamente para q?
<chakal^-^> Itxshell, dime que te dice: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Itxshell> crei que era problema de el controlador pero no creo que sea el problema
<chakal^-^> y pegame tambien la salida de iotop -o -a -k (dejalo unos 10 segundos y seleccionas/pasteas)
<chakal^-^> a ver si es del disco duro :)
<chakal^-^> iotop lo tendras que instalar
<Itxshell> Timing cached reads:   6974 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3488.00 MB/sec
<Itxshell>  Timing buffered disk reads: 236 MB in  3.02 seconds =  78.14 MB/sec
<chakal^-^> muy bajo la cache
<chakal^-^> eso esta bien para discos SSD
<chakal^-^> y muy bajo el buffer
<Itxshell> igual pasa con el otro HDD
<chakal^-^> mira con iotop
<chakal^-^> (no pegues aqui)
<Itxshell> tenia un HDD de 1.5 tb pero pasaba lo mismo
<Itxshell> son dos lineas
<chakal^-^> si pasas de 3 te mete +q uBOTu-fr :)
<Itxshell> si pero son dos XD
<chakal^-^> iotop ?
<chakal^-^> iotop -o -a -k (dejalo unos 10 segundos y seleccionas/pasteas)
<Itxshell> eso solo me pasa con la 12.04
<Itxshell> si tengo la 11.10 todo va perfecto
<chakal^-^> que raro
<chakal^-^> sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<Itxshell> ya mande los errores que me salen a cada rato
<Itxshell> pero nada
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell, y necesitas ubuntu especificamente para q?
<chakal^-^> a ver si te come ciclos de cpu por que no tienes el driver de la grafica
<chakal^-^> vale, pues descartamos problemas de disco duro Itxshell
<Itxshell> necesito ubuntu techno_x86-64  XD en verdad
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell, hay una distro q s ellama linux mint se maneja igual q ubuntu y es buena
<Itxshell> si la conozco pero necesito con fines educativos la 12.04 de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> Itxshell te estaba esperado
<chakal^-^> beno, sigo a lo mio
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> gracias chakal^-^
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell,  por q no probas con la 12.10 la 12.04 me diejron tiene muchos errores
<Itxshell> la 12.10  me hizo un desastre XD
<techno_x86-64> y linux mint no lo podes utilizar como fin educativo igual es software libre
<Itxshell> yo necesito mostrar la 12.04 en las presentaciones que hago
<techno_x86-64> cualqueir otra distro peude hacer esas prestaciones Itxshell
<chakal^-^> pues la 12.04 deberia ir mejor que la 12.10
<chakal^-^> principalmente por que es LTS y es mas madura
<techno_x86-64> chakal^-^, la 12.04 salio tan mal q sacaron la 12.04.1 como un service pack
<Itxshell> techno_x86-64,  somos un grupo de usuarios de ubuntu asi que hay que promocionar y usar a ubuntito
<chakal^-^> pero eso siempre ha sido asi
<chakal^-^> = la 10.04.1 y la 8.04.1
<Itxshell> el punto es que en intel casi no me da problemas y menos en 32 bit
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell,  dejame adivinar sos un linux user q le trabaja a canonical?
<Itxshell> no soy voluntario loco team ubuntu
<Itxshell> bueno techno_x86-64  ese no es tema para este canal
<techno_x86-64> Itxshell, solo te estoy dando soluciones
<techno_x86-64> te digo proba otra distro
<Dimitruss> miren tengo una lenovo z470 y sus teclas de acceso rapido cuelgan a ubuntu ya he buscado por todo lado la solucion el , ubuntu 12.04
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, como que "cuelga" ?
<sk_ryan007> Hola buenas tardes..... a todos!
<sk_ryan007> Alguien me puede apoyar con un error que tengo al tratar de actualizar mi performous....
<chakal^-^> dilo sk_ryan007
<sk_ryan007> adicione el ppa a mis repositorios para actualizar... pero al ejecutar sudo update me da este error en las ultimas lineas   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413285/
<xangua> como puedes ver en la página del ppa, solo tiene paquetes para karmic, lucid y maverick sk_ryan007
<sk_ryan007> ah OK entiendo xangua....
<sk_ryan007> Pasa que me da muchos errores el performous con la version que tengo instalada, pense actualizar a la mas reciente haber si se corregian. Sabes que otra opcion tengo para actualizarlo a la version 0.7?
<the_confusion->  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER the_confusion-
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, http://performous.org/download
<chakal^-^> la unica posibilidad es que lo instales desde sourceforge
<chakal^-^> http://sourceforge.net/projects/performous/files/performous/
<sk_ryan007> gracias chakal.... entre alli y baje el archivo...en formato tar, pero la verdad nunca he instalado este tipo de archivo, me puedes dar una mano?
<chakal^-^> (Looking for the latest version? Download performous-0.7.0.tar.bz2 (5.0 MB))
<chakal^-^> que sabes hacer
<chakal^-^> descomprime el archivo
<sk_ryan007> si alli baje la version, tengo el file aca, pero como hago la instalacion?
<sk_ryan007> ya esta descomprimido
<chakal^-^> abre el archivo README.txt
<chakal^-^> hay tienes instrucciones, si tienes dudas ya sabes.
<chakal^-^> yo te recomiendo para quitarte problemas que hagas antes un: apt-get build-dep performous
<chakal^-^> hay muchas dependencias
<sk_ryan007> OK. lo tengo abierto, pero como entenderas soy novato.. no entiendo mucho...
<chakal^-^> bueno sk_ryan007 intentalo, lee eso
<chakal^-^> doc/compiling.txt
<sk_ryan007> aunque ya lo haya tenido instalado ejecuto ese comando que me pasas?
<sk_ryan007> casualmente estoy leyendo ese doc...
<chakal^-^> si, haz el build-dep
<chakal^-^> luego cd performous/build; cmake ../; make; sudo make install
<chakal^-^> (como dice el txt)
<sk_ryan007> ya lo hice aca esta el resultado...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413333/
<sk_ryan007> confirmame si procedo con lo otros comandos que me dices?
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, el build-dep ....
<chakal^-^> voy a cenar.
<sk_ryan007> ok.. gracias igual por la ayuda... pero no te entiendo cuando dices "el build-dep...."
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, no cumples las dependencias
<sk_ryan007> mimecar, como puedo corregir y dejar listo para poder instalar el performous??
<mimecar> con los repositorios de ubuntu no puedes
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar ese paquete por tu cuenta
<sk_ryan007> baje la version actualizada de performous
<sk_ryan007> pero esta en .tar
<sk_ryan007> y no se como instalar ese tipo de paquetes....
<mimecar> no se instalan, se compilan
<mimecar> y ese paquete puede tener otras dependencias...
<sk_ryan007> correcto.. como podras ver.. estoy iniciando en el mundo linux...!
<mimecar> el programa que quieres usar no está en los repositorios?
<sk_ryan007> si esta mimecar, pero da muchos errores.... pense q instalando la version mas actualizada sera mas estable..!
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> y con todo lo que tienes que compilar..
<sk_ryan007> entiendo.. pero eso te comente, pense q seria mejor... o quisiera probar haber si mejora algo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<sk_ryan007> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<sk_ryan007> si al dia
<mimecar> ¿la versión nueva del programa corrige lo que te falla?
<sk_ryan007> en el pagina del proyecto, comentan muchos bugs que son corregidos con esa nueva version!
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, tienes 12.04 ?
<sk_ryan007> dejame confirmar xq lei que habia una actualizacion creo que 12.10
<sk_ryan007> ya q tengo configurado para actualiza auto...
<chakal^-^> lsb_release -r
<chakal^-^> debes tener la 12.10
<sk_ryan007> ok.. gracias. dejame ejecutar
<chakal^-^> por que tu version de libjack0 es la misma
<chakal^-^> mmm
<sk_ryan007> correcto
<sk_ryan007> es 12.10, disculpa mimecar por el dato erroneo
<chakal^-^> te falta el paquete devel de libjack0
<chakal^-^> bajalo de libjack0
<sk_ryan007> dejame reiniciar... ya regreso!
<chakal^-^> http://jackaudio.org/downloads/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3.tar.gz
<chakal^-^> ok
<chakal^-^> si quieres el ultimo performous tendras que tener el ultimo libjack0
<sk_ryan007> regrese...
<sk_ryan007> disculpa chakal,, me decias que tenia algo desactualiado libjack0
<chakal^-^> baja y instala http://jackaudio.org/downloads/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3.tar.gz
<chakal^-^> si quieres el ultimo performous tendras que tener el ultimo libjack0
<sk_ryan007> procedo...!
<mimecar> no afectará eso a otros programas?
<chakal^-^> mimecar, no
<sk_ryan007> enterado.
<chakal^-^> si fuera asi se lo diria el configure
<sk_ryan007> chakal, descargado y descomprimido
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, ahora lo de siempre, lee el README/INSTALL
<mimecar> el configure te dice si afectará a librerías que ya están instaladas?
<sk_ryan007> como lo instalo ahora compañero?
<chakal^-^> mimecar, precisamente el proceso de pre-compilado hace los test pertinentes
<chakal^-^> si no ... vaya cacado
<chakal^-^> xD
<sk_ryan007> el readme me manda para mas info al sitio.... http://jackaudio.or
<chakal^-^> y en todo caso habria problemas si seria una version inferior a la que el sistema cree tener
<sk_ryan007> no me puedes dar los pasos y yo voy ejecutando la instalacion?
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, no me hagas hacer lo que tu debes hacer, que quieres que me baje el paquete ?
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, tiene un archivo configure ? así acabamos antes
<sk_ryan007> si tiene un archivo configure
<chakal^-^> bueno, sin parametros: ./configure
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, en el archivo con el código fuente te dirá como se compila
<chakal^-^> y mira ver si salen errores
<sk_ryan007> chakal disculpa la ignorancia
<sk_ryan007> al descomprimir si hay un archivo configure... pero no entiendo que tengo que hacer con el?
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> desde la shell, situate en ese directorio
<sk_ryan007> :(
<chakal^-^> y tipea: ./configure
<chakal^-^> no tiene misterio, suele ser siempre lo mismo
<sk_ryan007> ok
<chakal^-^> cuando las cosas se tuercen es que te faltan dependencias o algun parametro le debes pasar al confiugre
<sk_ryan007> ok
<mimecar> o que no te has leído las instrucciones
<chakal^-^> :)
<sk_ryan007> ejecute el configure  te paso el resultado.....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413406/
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, seguro que quieres continuar?
<mimecar> si desinstalas la versión de jack de tu sistema se pueden ir unos cuantos programas detras
<chakal^-^> mimecar, borra la libreria, luego si falla se vuelve a meter
<sk_ryan007> ufff..
<mimecar> vosotros mismos
<sk_ryan007> que sigue chakal?
<chakal^-^> simplemente no te deja por que ya tienes una pero desactualizada para el programa que necesitas
<chakal^-^> prueba: apt-get install libjack0
<chakal^-^> perdon
<chakal^-^> prueba: apt-get purge libjack0
<chakal^-^> si tienes problemas no lo quites
<sk_ryan007> me dice q no esta instalado......
<sk_ryan007> El paquete «libjack0» no está instalado, no se puede eliminar
<chakal^-^> dpkg -l | grep libjack
<chakal^-^> el build-dep te meteria la dev
<sk_ryan007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413423/
<chakal^-^> pues no
<sk_ryan007> no que chakal?
<chakal^-^> sk_ryan007, tendras que forzar a borrar esos paquetes y compilar la nueva, pero eso ya tu mismo
<chakal^-^> siempre puedes volver a instalar esos paquetes luego
<sk_ryan007> gracias chakal de igual manera por el aporte... aprendi mucho!
<chakal^-^> o busca un parametro en el ./configure --help
<chakal^-^> quizas hay uno que no hace el test de versiones previas pero si salta es por algo
<chakal^-^> :)
<Vianstak> quihubolas
<BreoganGal> buenas noches
<BreoganGal> desde que me salio la actualizacion del kernel 3.5.0-18 a la 19, lo cual acabo en error sin mas, a lo cual no di importancia ya que todo seguia marchando bien
<BreoganGal> pues desde aquellas cada vez que instalo algo me da un error pero se instala y funciona
<BreoganGal> y si, mi pc sigue diciendo que tiene esa actualizacion pero no la usea que sigo con el...18
<BreoganGal> dejo aqui un paste de un ejemplo de error que hice ahora al instalar un programa desde el centro de recursos de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413561/
<BreoganGal> alguna idea amigos?
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-06
<null_bite_> buenas noches, necesito saber como crear un script que me genere 5 archivos diferentes en cada ejecucion....
<guampa> null_bite_: proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<null_bite_> gracias hermano
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> alguien sabe de bash scripting y zenitY?
<eldank> hola que tal buens o/
<eldank> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar una impresora en ubuntu 12.04?
<Nevopross> que impresora es?
<Nevopross> marca y modelo
<eldank> epson epl-6200l
<eldank> nevopross, yo inicialmente le di a añadir impresora, ubuntu la reconoce pero cuando mando a imprimir una pagina de prueba no hace nada
<Nevopross> la impresora te trajo un cd con un controlador para windows y uno para linux
<Nevopross> instala el de linux
<eldank> nevopross, no lo tengo amigo
<Nevopross> bajalo de la pag de epson
<Nevopross> en la parte de soporte y controladores
<eldank> nevopross, ok dejame checar eso
<eldank> nevopross, entre aca y no hay controlador para linux http://global.latin.epson.com/Catalogo/EPL-6200L/Soporte-Tecnico que puedo hacer?
<Nevopross> intenta emular el controlador de la impresora con wine
<Nevopross> instalas wine y luego el controlador
<eldank> ok
<eldank> nevopross, nada hermano intente con wine y la pantalla se vuelve como loca XD
<lucas1> hola a todos
<lucas1> buen ubuntudia
<lucas1> o ubuntunoche
<lucas1> alguien puede guiarme a como instalar y dejar un buen tema con ubuntu 12.04 con unity
<lucas1> porfavor
<itxshell> lucas1, http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2012/05/08/instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-paso-a-paso/
<lucas1> itxshell, muchas gracias ahora lo veo
<alfonso_> Buenos días
<alfonso_> he tenido recientemente un fallo en mi pc con Ubuntu 12.04 y tras leer varios temas en internet sigo sin tener claro como arreglarlo, la cuestión es que desde el otro día las ventanas al minimizarlas me desaparecen en vez de quedarse en el panel, y no se si es de window manager, de openbox o de que narices
<alfonso_> a ver si alguien me dice (le estaría muy agradecido) que programa maneja eso para instalarlo reinstalarlo o hacer algo
<BreoganGal> buenos dias
<BreoganGal> ayer pase por aqui para preguntar una cuestion pero era muy tarde y ya no habia nadie
<BreoganGal> hice post en el foro de ubuntu-es
<BreoganGal> os dejo el enlace por si quereis verlo y se os ocurre algo
<BreoganGal> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/175130#.UMB369FJyA5
<BreoganGal> tiene que ver con la actualizacion de seguridad que salio hace un tiempo del 3.5.0-18 al ..19
<chakal^-^> a que actualizacion te refieres
<chakal^-^> vale ya veo
<BreoganGal> fue todo por las actualizaciones automaticas de ubuntu, por eso me estraño esto
<BreoganGal> y encontre un post frances, pero sin la solucion, y poco mas al respecto
<chakal^-^> parece que tienes problemas de dependencias
<BreoganGal> deje en un paste un ejemplo de error tambien
<BreoganGal> ya que no se como solucionarlo
<chakal^-^> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<BreoganGal> que hago con eso?
<chakal^-^> dilo que sale, (pastebin)
<BreoganGal> vale hay te va
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414403/
<BreoganGal> listo
<chakal^-^> linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic entra en conflicto con linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic
<BreoganGal> :s
<chakal^-^> que raro
<chakal^-^> prueba a borrar el extra y reconfigurar
<chakal^-^> sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge linux-image-extra; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chakal^-^> y luego haces: sudo aptitude -f install
<chakal^-^> ups
<chakal^-^> sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BreoganGal> ya me arrogo algun error con el primer paso
<BreoganGal> el nuevo que me diste igual
<BreoganGal> te paso reportes de los dos?
<chakal^-^> y el --configure -a ?
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414415/
<BreoganGal> este fue el unico que no meti
<BreoganGal> sudo aptitude -f install
<chakal^-^> e un bucle xD
<chakal^-^> no te deja borrar 1 por que el otro no se configuro
<chakal^-^> y el que quieres borrar hace lo mismo, no puede, a ver
<BreoganGal> buf a saber como acaba esto, jje
<chakal^-^> BreoganGal,
<BreoganGal> dime
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude markauto '~linux-image'
<BreoganGal> te paso
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414422/
<BreoganGal> confugurar el kernel por lo que veo, pero dio algun error
<ricardoramirez> hola
<ricardoramirez> quiero eliminar una partición pero está en estado "idle"
<ricardoramirez> qué hago?
<BreoganGal> y ahora en la barra superior tengo una señal de prohibido
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude markauto linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic
<chakal^-^> ricardoramirez, asegurate que no esta montada antes
<ricardoramirez> no está montada
<BreoganGal> no se pudo bloquear
<BreoganGal> te enseño
<ricardoramirez> dice "idle"
<ricardoramirez> "inactiva"
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414425/
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude -f install
<BreoganGal> igual
<ricardoramirez> chakal eso es para mi?
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ricardoramirez> alguien me ayuda?
<BreoganGal> le di a lo de prohibido que tengo arriba y me dice que tengo que reiniciar, y eso que el gestor de actualizaciones no hizo nada
<chakal^-^> si, configuro el kernel aparentemente
<BreoganGal> ya lo introduje lo que dijste y no me arrojo nada
<BreoganGal> a ver reinicio y vengo 3min
<chakal^-^> ok
<chakal^-^> si no inicia, inicia con el viejo kernel
<chakal^-^> ummm
<BreoganGal> volvi
<chakal^-^> si
<BreoganGal> bueno lo de prohibido de la barra superior sigue
<BreoganGal> le volvi a buscar actualizaciones a ver que me dice ahora
<BreoganGal> sino te paso apt-get que dice la descripcion que para ver el proceso que lo causa haga eso
<chakal^-^> debes tener paquetes aun sin configurar/rotos
<chakal^-^> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v install
<BreoganGal> respondio solo con: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic		purge
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude -f install
<BreoganGal> lo mismo de antes
<BreoganGal> si quieres te dejo ver mi pc por team viewer7 por ejemplo, que tal vez tu ves algo que a mi se me escapa, nose
<chakal^-^> ok
<Hausas> espanol
<Hausas> una pinta cerveza pof favor
<Hausas> !
<ricardoabc> hola
<ricardoabc> quiero formatear una particion pero dice que es de arranque
<ricardoabc> como hago para quitarle esa condicion de particion de arranque
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres formatear?
<ricardoabc> una particion
<mimecar> ya, con que programa
<ricardoabc> gestor de particiones de kde
<mimecar> no estas queriendo formatear la partición del sistema verdad?
<ricardoabc> no
<ricardoabc> es otra
<ricardoabc> es una fat16 que tengo ahi
<ricardoabc> es de 200 mb
<mimecar> ¿la partición está desmontada?
<ricardoabc> esta montada
<mimecar> es la partición que tiene windows 7 para arrancar?
<ricardoabc> no
<mimecar> ok, desmonta la partición y podrás formatearla
<ricardoabc> es una particion que no teno idea de como se origino
<ricardoabc> no, no me deja
<mimecar> sube una captura de la pantalla del programa
<mimecar> en la que se vean las particiones
<ricardoabc> mimecar: http://i45.tinypic.com/25ga0ig.png
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, si no te deja desmontarla es que esta en uso
<ricardoabc> chackal si me deja desmontarla
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, cierra todas las ventanas o aplicaciones o prueba: sudo fuser -kv /dev/sdb1 (/dev/sdb1 o donde este montado ese pendrive)
<chakal^-^> ahh, pense que no te dejaba, lo dijistes antes
<ricardoabc> chakal no es un pendrive, es una particion del disco duro
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd
<mimecar> mejor que sea de ubuntu en lugar de mint
<chakal^-^> es que si esta en uso o montada no te deja formatearla
<chakal^-^> si es ntfs asegurate de tener ntfsprogs
<ricardoabc> tengo uno de ubuntu, pero es viejito
<ricardoabc> es 9.10
<mimecar> esas particiones parecen cosa de windows
<mimecar> o de un sistema de recuperación de un portátil
<mimecar> tienes otro sistema operativo en ese equipo?
<chakal^-^> pues tienes el flags de arranque en esa
<chakal^-^> que tal BreoganGal ?
<BreoganGal> volvi
<chakal^-^> todo bien ?
<BreoganGal> pues al encender me puo si queria arreglar errores y le di
<ricardoabc> si
<BreoganGal> y ahora esto esta algo cambiado
<chakal^-^> BreoganGal, es normal el chequeo de fsck
<ricardoabc> es un mac y tiene por obvias razones os x
<BreoganGal> perdi el fondo, se me volvieron a meter cosas que quite
<BreoganGal> por ejemplo ubuntu one
<chakal^-^> al iniciar x veces como te dije, usamos qemu y se paso de 15/20 booteos y se paso el fsck
<BreoganGal> y cosas por la barra lateral
<mimecar> ricardoabc, entonces si formateas esa partición es posible que luego no te arranque
<ricardoabc> pero si la particion es ext4 debe ser linux
<ricardoabc> y la otra fat16 pues no ni de mac ni de linux, es de windows
<chakal^-^> si ricardoabc
<chakal^-^> y si lo borras perderas el gestor de arranque
<mimecar>  /dev/sda4 ?
<chakal^-^> tienes otra particion de arranque pero es fat16
<ricardoabc> si
<mimecar> la tienes montada
<ricardoabc> fat16? eso no es de la epoca de win95?
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y podrás formatearla
<chakal^-^> no la puedes borrar por que esta en uso por el sistema (/boot)
<chakal^-^> no la borres /dev/sda4
<chakal^-^> si la borras instala el grub en el MBR
<ricardoabc> porque?
<chakal^-^> (/dev/sda)
<chakal^-^> por que tienes hay el grub facilmente xD
<chakal^-^> no ves que esta con el candado
<lopulus> compiz funciona en 2d?
<chakal^-^> es del sistema, donde esta /boot y grub
<ricardoabc> 20 gb para el grub????????????????
<chakal^-^> lopulus, si activas composite supongo que si
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, lo que tiene la particion
<_leonardo> Hola, tengo un problema con el audio de mi equipo, no se como configurar adecuadamente el pulseaudio o el alsa en su defecto
<chakal^-^> el /boot no suele pasar de 200MB
<chakal^-^> lo que ocupa el kernel
<ricardoabc> y porque entonces la particion tiene 20 gb?
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, como ves tienes ocupado 5,43 GiB
<ricardoabc> no sabes que no
<mimecar> ricardoabc, en esa partición has dejado datos
<ricardoabc> en esa particion hay un suse mal instalado
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, prueba
<mimecar> y la has montado tu porque ese punto de partición no es estandar
<chakal^-^> ls /ohhyess
<ricardoabc> que yo quiero borrar
<chakal^-^> a ver que tienes xD
<chakal^-^> antes de borrar nada
<ricardoabc> yo la monte ahi
<chakal^-^> si tienes hay /boot cuidado
<ricardoabc> que hago?
<mimecar> ten el live cd a mano por si no arranca el sistema
<chakal^-^> ricardoabc, ls /ohhyess
<mimecar> chakal^-^, si es una instalación incompleta tendrá un /boot
<chakal^-^> por eso digo, si tiene el gestor de arranque en /dev/sda4 que no lo borre
<chakal^-^> o que sepa que hacer luego xD
<ricardoabc> el arranque es de linux mint
<ricardoabc> aunque el me muestra entre lsas opciones a suse
<mimecar> está claro que estas usando mint
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y quita la partición
<mimecar> si no tienes arranque, reinstalalo después
<ricardoabc> me sirve un live cd viejito?
<mimecar> si esa versión usa grub2 si
<_leonardo> ¿alguien me puede ayudar con el tema de pulseaudio o alsa?
<ricardoabc> es 9.10
<mimecar> _leonardo, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<_leonardo> quantal
<mimecar> ricardoabc, busca si esa versión tenía grub2
<mimecar> _leonardo, ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<_leonardo> si
<blackgatonegro> ejem: http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/12/como-recuperar-grub-2-sin-utilizar-un.html
<ricardoabc> mimecar al parecer si tiene grub2
<mimecar> ricardoabc, entonces ya tienes trabajo
<ricardoabc> ok
<blackgatonegro> no hace falta el cd para recuperar grub2
<ricardoabc> voy a hacer y ahora vuelvo
<ricardoabc> gracias
<mimecar> _leonardo, no te funciona el sonido?
<mimecar> blackgatonegro, si se carga la partición que tiene el arranque...
<chakal^-^> BreoganGal, sudo aptitude unmarkauto linux-image-extra-3.5.0-19-generic
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude markauto '~linux-image'
 * _leonardo mimecar si me funciona el sonido, pero con alsa tengo un crujido cada vez que inicia cualquier cosa que despliegue un sonido
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa pulse audio directamente?
<chakal^-^> ups el 2 no, es unmark BreoganGal
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude unmarkauto '~linux-image'
<_leonardo> corrijo, lo del crujido es con el pulseaudio
<BreoganGal> no hizo nada, busco paquetes y ya estan instalados
<blackgatonegro> leonardo, probablemenrte es un problema de configuiracion, ya que ubuntu usa pulseaudio
<chakal^-^> BreoganGal, dpkg -l | wc -l
<BreoganGal> 2540 arroja, xd
<chakal^-^> me ganas
<blackgatonegro> _leonardo, si queres seguir usando alsa, usa synaptic y saca pulseaudio
<chakal^-^> prueba de nuevo con el centro de software BreoganGal
<chakal^-^> yo usaria pulse
 * _leonardo mimecar con el pulseaudio ocurren crujidos por unos 2 segundos cada vez que se despliega audio (por ejemplo cuando ejecuto skype o veo un video con vlc), pero me funciona muy bien el micrófono, con el alsa el sonido corre bien, pero el micrófono siempre mantiene con un zumbido muy fuerte
<BreoganGal> nada de nada
<chakal^-^> _leonardo, metete en el grupo pulse y pulse-access
<blackgatonegro> es cuestion de preferencias, pulseaudio no es muy conpatible con algunos programas, virtualbox suele funcionar mejor con alsa por ejemplo
<chakal^-^> sudo gpasswd -a $USER pulse
<chakal^-^> sudo gpasswd -a $USER pulse-access
<_leonardo> chakal^-^ pues en mi caso todos los programas que desplieguen sonidos siempre generan ese crujido, ¿bueno, y eso de meter mi usuario a esos dos grupos de que sirve?
<chakal^-^> _leonardo, grep pulse syslog
<chakal^-^> pegalo en pastebin
<chakal^-^> debes tener carga alta o la prioridad es baja
<chakal^-^> algo como: "we have no increase RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits."
<chakal^-^> por eso te aconseje meterte en esos 2 grupos
<_leonardo> :S no puedo en estos momentos, ya que no me encuentro con mi pc, creo que mejor me comunicaré en la noche que estaré en mi casa, pero haré eso de poner mi usuario en esos dos grupos
<chakal^-^> antes habia el grupo pulse-rt
<chakal^-^> para el sonido REALTIME
<_leonardo> de todas formas gracias, probaré eso en la noche y veré que ocurre, chao
<chakal^-^> o prueba con el programa que usas como root o asi: sudo nice --adjustment=-20 programa_musica
<chakal^-^> si furula sin cortes ya sabes
<blackgatonegro> is a bad idea to use root with gui programs
<blackgatonegro> better use  gksudo
<chakal^-^> si, solo es un test rapido
<chakal^-^> pero mejor gksu para las X para exportar las variables de la X
<chakal^-^> lo se blackgatonegro :)
<chakal^-^> blackgatonegro, le pase sudo por el nice
<Exio> chakal^-^: numeros positivos significa menos tiempo 'de cpu' para el programa
<Exio> ah, perdon
<Exio> no vi el menos :P
<chakal^-^> a comer
<chakal^-^> Exio, :)
<alpc360> para que sirve el ubuntu-geoip
<alpc360> se puede quitar ?
<mimecar> depende de si lo usan otras aplicaciones
<chakal^-^> alpc360, para la geolocalizacion
<chakal^-^> aunque ubuntu-geoip no existe al menos en mi repositorio
<chakal^-^> pero si geoip-bin, geoip-database y geoip-database-contrib
<chakal^-^> yo lo uso para ver informacion de una ip como las coordenadas, pais, ciudad, zona horaria, etc
<chakal^-^> si quieres mirate: http://www.redirc.org/blog/mostrar-datos-de-geolocalizacion-en-python/
<chakal^-^> ups espera que me equivoque xD
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> no no ese es mi blog
<chakal^-^> digo al poner el codigo
<chakal^-^> ahora lo cambio
<alpc360> supongo que el paquete sera este geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
<chakal^-^> ya esta
<chakal^-^> no querias empezar a programar alpc360 ?
<alpc360> yes
<chakal^-^> yo te recomiendo python como lenguaje de programacion universal
<alpc360> por defecto todas las distros llevan python y c no ?
<chakal^-^> te vale para todo lo que quieras hacer, es POO y ahi miles de librerias que puedes utilizar
<alpc360> interesante el POO :)
<chakal^-^> hombre ... c y asm esta echo el kernel de linux por ejemplo
<chakal^-^> y todos los modulos
<chakal^-^> para sistemas sin duda c/c++
<chakal^-^> amito general yo te recomiendo python
<chakal^-^> yo lo uso mucho
<alpc360> varia mucho de java o php
<alpc360> es que es lo que estoy estudiando ahora mismo
<chakal^-^> tienes jhython
<chakal^-^> java + python
<chakal^-^> php es como c++ con sus propias funciones
<alpc360> pero más o menos la logistica no cambia mucho no ?
<chakal^-^> logistica ?
<alpc360> si la forma de escribir el codigo la estructura xD
<alpc360> me estoy fijando que no hace falta abrir llaves { }
<mimecar> como la conversación ya es más general, pasar al canal de offtopic
<alpc360> ;)
<abailarri> hola a todo
<abailarri> alguien sabe de zenity?
<chakal^-^> abailarri, que buscas
<abailarri> buenas chakal^-^
<abailarri> a ver
<abailarri> estoy mirando como implementar una progress bar a un proceso
<abailarri> es decir
<abailarri> a un comando q se está ajecutando
<abailarri> pero no entiendo la sintaxis
<chakal^-^> http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/progress.html.es
<chakal^-^> no tiene mucha complicacion
<abailarri> ya pero chakal^-^ en este ejemplo no se esta ejecutando nada
<abailarri> solo la progress bar
<abailarri> no es e progreso de un comando en curso
<mimecar> el cambio del progreso lo tienes que hacer tu
<chakal^-^> abailarri, usa la tuberia
<chakal^-^> algo | zenity --progress ...
<abailarri> la | es la tuberia?
<chakal^-^> si no ... no ira
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo
<chakal^-^> sleep 1 && sleep 1 | zenity --progress title="Actualizando" text="sleep" percentage=0
<chakal^-^> ups, --falta
<abailarri> si lo se
<abailarri> pero
<abailarri> tu has puesto dos comandos ahi no?
<abailarri> y la progress bar va de un comando a otro no?
<abailarri> del sleep 1 al sleep1
<abailarri> ahi trabaja la progress bar
<abailarri> no?
<chakal^-^> abailarri, veo que no se actualiza el progress hasta que no finaliza
<temp_anon> hola
<abailarri> ya
<chakal^-^> entonces puedes pasarle --pulsate y cambiar la variable --percentage
<chakal^-^> prueba
<temp_anon> alguien sabe cómo lanza ubuntu el update-manager?
<temp_anon> con cron?
<abailarri> pero tbn esta el problema de
<mimecar> temp_anon, eso ya lo hace el sistema
<chakal^-^> --percentage=$progreso
<abailarri> como poner la progress bar solo para un comando?
<temp_anon> mimecar, mmmmmmmm y no hay posibilidad de que lo lance con sudo?
<mimecar> abailarri, si el programa no informa de su estado no puedes
<abailarri> es decir, yo quiero ponerle un bar al comando "drush dl drupal" que lo que hace es descargar un archivo
<mimecar> temp_anon, por defecto lo comprueba cada día
<abailarri> y no, cuando lo ejecuta no informa del estado hasta que lo ha descargado
<mimecar> abailarri, tendrás que leer la salida del comando
<abailarri> leer la salida?
<abailarri> a que te refieres?
<mimecar> si da información del porcentaje por ejemplo
<mimecar> si el comando no da ninguna información lo tienes complicado
<temp_anon> ya, pero yo quiero que cuando abra, lo haga con sudo....en sudoers tengo una entrada para que no se tenga que ingresar la contraseña cuando se actualiza
<temp_anon> pero claro, si no se abre con sudo, pues como si nada
<abailarri> pues no da informacion hasta que se ha descargado mimecar
<chakal^-^> drush dl drupal | zenity ...
<mimecar> abailarri, busca el tamaño del archivo, lee lo que se ha descargado y actualiza
<mimecar> temp_anon, no hace falta sudo para lanzar el programa
<temp_anon> mimecar, para actualizar
<temp_anon> perdon
<mimecar> tampoco
<mimecar> si le pones que ponga las actualizaciones solo
<mimecar> no necesitas nada
<temp_anon> 1 seg
<temp_anon> el problema es que no uso exactamente ubuntu, uso Xubuntu
<temp_anon> y esa opcion no la tiene
<chakal^-^> temp_anon, eso lo gestiona la distribuccion ya
<mimecar> instala el programa
<chakal^-^> no entiendo por que quieres hacerlo tu
<temp_anon> chakal^-^, porque quiero que no se tenga que ingresar la contraseña para actualizar
<chakal^-^> vaya pijada temp_anon
<temp_anon> ya xD
<mimecar> instala el programa de gnome que pone las actualizaciones
<temp_anon> pero no es para mi
<temp_anon> mimecar,
<temp_anon> unattended-upgrades
<mimecar> y no tendrás que hacer nada
<temp_anon> te refieres a eso?
<chakal^-^> mimecar, usa xfce
<mimecar> chakal^-^, que use xfce quiere decir que no puede instalar cosas?
<chakal^-^> <mimecar> instala el programa de gnome que pone las actualizaciones
<chakal^-^> por eso lo decia
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> por que si mete el de ubuntu le metera gnome
<chakal^-^> y tiene xfce
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> por instalar un paquete le va a meter todas las cosas de ubuntu?
<mimecar> el programa es de gnome, no de ubuntu
<temp_anon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<chakal^-^> mimecar, apt-cache depends update-manager
<chakal^-^> ^^
<chakal^-^> temp_anon, es mas facil que lo gestiones con el cron
<temp_anon> ...a ver
<chakal^-^> que cochinear el /etc/sudoers para que no te pida la clave de root xD
<temp_anon> el update-manager es el mismo, creo
<temp_anon> pero el de xfce no tiene la opcion de actualizar automaticamente
<temp_anon> cochinear? xD si solo es una linea...
<chakal^-^> temp_anon, si tienex Xubuntu claro que la tendra
<temp_anon> chakal^-^, XD que no la tiene
<chakal^-^> me estas diciendo que xubuntu no tiene gestor de actualizaciones ?
<chakal^-^> U_U
<temp_anon> ...
<temp_anon> no
<chakal^-^> pero que dices tio
<abailarri> chakal^-^, por lo que veo no existen cuadros de dialogo de información sin botones  de aceptar
<abailarri> seria posible quitarselos?
<temp_anon> te estoy diciendo que el update-manager de xfce NO tiene la posibilidad de actualizar automaticamente sin meter la contraseña
<abailarri> y alguna otra forma de lanzar un cuadro de dialogo?
<chakal^-^> temp_anon, logico
<chakal^-^> pero te estoy diciendo que las actualizaciones las hace internamete el sistema para comprobar si hay actualizaciones nuevas
<mimecar> instala y configura unattended-upgrades
<temp_anon> ok mimecar voy a echarle un ojo
<temp_anon> chakal^-^, no entiendo muy bien esa frase :S
<temp_anon> el sistema actualiza internamente? :-S
<temp_anon> vale, creo que estamos mezclando conceptos
<chakal^-^> te avisa
<chakal^-^> si lo tienes que hacer tu menuda
<temp_anon> yo no me refiero a la comprobacion de si hay o no actualizaciones
<chakal^-^> si hay nuevas actualizaciones y mas de seguridad te avisa, no tienes que mirarlo tu
<temp_anon> me refiero a que cuando las hay, que las instala
<chakal^-^> lo digo por que me parece absurdo meter un NOPASSWD en /etc/sudoers para que no te pida la clave y mirarlo
<temp_anon> en ese proceso de instalacion, se necesita la clave
<chakal^-^> ahh que las instale el solo ?
<chakal^-^> eso tambien lo puedes gestionar desde synaptic
<chakal^-^> o vamos, el gestor de actualizaciones
<alpc360> espera que tengo algo documentado porque en casa lo tengo todo auto ;)
<alpc360> 1sg
<temp_anon> ...pues esa opcion en XFCE no está
<chakal^-^> en origenes d esoftware temp_anon
<temp_anon> chakal^-^, si
<temp_anon> origenes de software -> actualizaciones
<temp_anon> esa opcion no existe
<chakal^-^> no ?
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> juraria que si lo tenia xubuntu, ok ok
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/LhZm70bD
<temp_anon> si existiera no os estaría dando el coñazo con esto xD por eso digo, que si se abre update-manager con sudo, sí que deja hacerlo sin contraseña
<alpc360> con eso lo tengo automatico en casa ;)
<chakal^-^> alpc360, mete el update-manager pues en el cron xD
<temp_anon> pero claro, cuando se lanza automaticamente cada X tiempo creo que no lo hace con 'sudo''
<chakal^-^> pero me parece muy raro que no se gestione si hay o no actualizaciones xubuntu
<alpc360> no puedo me lo deshabilita porque tengo repos en casa
<alpc360> xD
<alfonso> hola
<alpc360> temp_anon si quieres te subo como hacer un repositorio local pero lo tengo en catalan xD
<mimecar> temp_anon, revisa el paquete unattended-upgrades
<alpc360> lo quieres ?
<temp_anon> alpc360, mmm no me hace falta, pero muchas gracias
<temp_anon> mimecar, a ello voy
<alpc360> ;)
<alfonso> como puedo restablecer que al minimizar las ventanas se quede la pestaña en el panel y no desaparezcan?
<alpc360> te sirve el fichero que te pasado ?
<alpc360> para actualizaciones automaticas ?
<alfonso> el otro día no se que paso que empezaron a desaparecer y le tengo que dar alt + tabulador para poderlas abrir
<abailarri> chakal^-^, es posible que se cierre un dialog al acabarse ejecutar un comando?
<chakal^-^> comands .. | zenity ... && echo "FIN"
<abailarri> pero el dialog no se cierra hasta q pulso aceptar
<abailarri> es posible hacer q se cierre solo?
<chakal^-^> --auto-close
<chakal^-^> ^^ http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/stable/index.html.es
<chakal^-^> veo que ni abristes esa web
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> pero no sabi que el auto-close era para cualquier dialog
<abailarri> me dice que el auto-close no esta soportado para ese dialgo
<abailarri> dialog
<abailarri> el de --info
<abailarri> el auto-close solo esta disponoble para los dialogs de progress
<abailarri> no para otros
<chakal^-^> abailarri, logico
<chakal^-^> si es un info no habra
<abailarri> ya
<abailarri> es que lo que necesito es que se abra una caja que muestre un texto mientras se esta ejecutando un comando
<abailarri> pero cuando ese comando se haya ejecutado
<abailarri> y vaya a ejecutarse el siguiente (que tiene otra caja de texto)
<abailarri> la primera caja se cierre sola
<abailarri> pero no se si zenity puede hacer esp
<abailarri> eso
<chakal^-^> abailarri, pues no muestras eso si quieres que se cierre luego
<abailarri> ya
<chakal^-^> o usa notify
<chakal^-^> zenity --notification --window-icon="info" --text="Procesando 2 comando"
<gerardo_> buenas!!
<gerardo_> donde diablos le cambio la opcion de inicio de sesion automatico???
<gerardo_> quiero que me pregunte la contraseña al entrar
<abailarri> ya, pero notify solo pone un icono en la barra de tareas
<abailarri> me interesa mostrarlo en una caja
<chakal^-^> gerardo_, en configuracion del eqipo
<chakal^-^> *en configuracion del sistema
<chakal^-^> cuentas de usuario
<chakal^-^> marcas tu usuario y a la derecha lo tienes
<gerardo_> sere ciego...
<gerardo_> jajajjajajaj
<abailarri> chakal^-^, quiazas deba buscar alguna otra forma de hacer gui para bash que no sea zenity¿
<abailarri> conoces algun otro metodo?
<chakal^-^> abailarri, matalo
<abailarri> auto-kill?
<abailarri> solo esta para las progress bar
<chakal^-^> comando1 && sleep 3 kill `pidof zenity` & zenity --info ...
<sannin> hola
<sannin> hola
<sannin> alguien me da una mano con ubuntu para android?
<sannin> no se donde descargarlo
<chakal^-^> aunque si metes el & al final no espera a que se de a aceptar/cancelar, continua con otro comando
<mimecar> sannin, no lo encontrarás
<sannin> upss
<sannin> no lo lanzaron o que paso mimecar?
<mimecar> no han lanzado nada
<sannin> bueno parrecia prometedor
<Alex30> g
<Itxshell> buen día a todos
<abailarri> hola a todo. Alguien sabe si es posible compilar un codigo de bash script y convertirlo en ejecutable?
<mimecar> si que se puede, pero no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo
<abailarri> porque no?
<abailarri> me interesa hacer un programa ejecutable
<mimecar> un script de bash ya es ejecutable
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> bueno mas bien me referia
<abailarri> a si era posible
<abailarri> convertir ese arhivo.sh
<abailarri> en un programa
<abailarri> es decir
<abailarri> que no salga aquello de
<abailarri> abrir mostrar ejecutar
<abailarri> que se ejecute directamente
<mimecar> tendrás que darle permisos de ejecución igual
<abailarri> ya tiene permisos de ejecucion
<mimecar> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/150210-convert-shell-script-into-binary-executable.html
<abailarri> claro, ahi pone para convertirlo en un .exe
<abailarri> pero eso en linux no sirve
<mimecar> shcomp genera un ejecutable
<mimecar> el tercer mensaje te dice como hacerlo
<abailarri> ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-07
<nahuel_> hola genteeeee
<nahuel_> ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<nahuel_> ??????????
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<nahuel_> perdon hay alguien en este canal ?
<nahuel_> ubotu : no veo trafico , hay alguien conectado ?
<guampa> nahuel_: si tal vez tu cliente no te lo muestra, pero hay otros 45 conectados
<nahuel_> muchisimas gracias guampa
<nahuel_> estoy en bolas
<guampa> lei tu pregunta, pero no puedo ayudarte, disculpa
<nahuel_> hace una semana instale ubuntu y la verdad que tengo la cabeza quemada con info
<nahuel_> no hay problema
<nahuel_> con saber que hay gente en el chat esta de lujo
<nahuel_> te agradesco el interes
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<guest-u4aAl7> lis
<guest-u4aAl7> list
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<ricardo2256> hola
<ricardo2256> quiero instalar el driver de nvidia
<ricardo2256> pero me salen varias opciones
<ricardo2256> estas son las opciones que me salen: http://i50.tinypic.com/k9j87n.png
<ricardo2256> hola?
<ricardo2256> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sopmac> NO ESTAMOS
<sopmac> :P
<ricardo2256> sopmac ayudame
<sopmac> hola ricardo2256
<Itxshell> no grite sopmac
<sopmac> veo si puedo hacer algo por vois
<sopmac> que te pasa??
<ricardo2256> quiero instalar el driver de nvidia
<ricardo2256> pero me salen 6 opciones diferentes
<ricardo2256> y no se cual escoger
<ricardo2256> mira: http://i50.tinypic.com/k9j87n.png
<Itxshell> ricardo ve a contro ladores adicionales
<Itxshell> desde alli elije el recomendado
<Itxshell> version current recomendado
<Itxshell> dejas que lo instale y luego reinicias
<sopmac> obvio la recomendada
<ricardo2256> que quiere decir updates.173
<Itxshell> de dponde eres ricardo2256 ¿
<Itxshell> ?
<ricardo2256> porq?
<paxcoder> q?
<ricardo2256> itxshell porq?
<ivedci89> hola, estuve haciendo unos intentos de capturas de pantalla con
<ivedci89> DISPLAY=ip_local:0
<ivedci89> export DISPLAY
<ivedci89> import -window root pantallazo.jpg
<ivedci89> pero no se ve bien la imagen y mas bien parece una imagen antigua
<ivedci89> sé, que se esta reproduciendo un video con firefox y flash
<nahuel_>  ubuntu 12.04 - coneccion fibertel, quiero que alguien me ayude paso a paso a crear un  scrip, porque soy muy newbie : todo esto para poder renovar ip . muchisimas gracias por el aporte
<arturito> hola buenas noches
<arturito> alguien me ayuda con mi sonido ?
<arturito> cirrus logic cs4281
<arturito> la tarjeta de sonido no toma dos fuentes de audio a la vz
<arturito> mmm
<rdos> Buenos días
<rdos> ¿es posible hacer una pregunta?
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<rdos> He instalado apache con ssl en un ubuntu server. Todo bien. El problema es que se puede acceder al sitio tanto mediante https como de forma normal. ¿Cómo se puede configurar por defecto el https?
<chakal^-^> en el config si tienes solo un listen
<chakal^-^> o se me ocurre redireccionando con iptables
<chakal^-^> iptables -I INPUT -i eth -p tcp --dport 80 --REDIRECT --to-port 443
<lopulus> hola gente ... la rueda del raton me funciona al reves
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> vete al configurador de raton y touchpad
<chakal^-^> aunque puede que tengas el "desplazamiento natural"
<chakal^-^> usas ubuntu-tweak lopulus ?
<lopulus> si
<chakal^-^> pues fue por eso
<lopulus> y angora?
<chakal^-^> http://imm.io/OgAu
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> en ajustes / MIsceláneo
<lopulus> de problem is solucioneit
<chakal^-^> claro
<PakoTM> ..de nada
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> que menos no PakoTM
<PakoTM> ya ves , así da gusto xD
<chakal^-^> es lo malo de los GUI's, la gente se lia a tocar y luego no sabe que ha tocado y vienen los problemas
<chakal^-^> eso pasa en windows a menudo con los tipicos asistentes y esta pasando en linux :9
<alpc360> buenos dias !
<starky_00> hola
<csotelo> hola gente
<GridCube> holas
<csotelo> gente tengo un problema grave con un servidor que me han pasado en ubuntu
<csotelo> ciparequipa.org
<csotelo> este servidor usa squid como proxy e iptables...
<csotelo> el detalle es que esta bloqueando todas las connecciones y paginas..e lugar de filtrar
<csotelo> y no encuentro el archivo que inicial las iptyables
<csotelo> alguien sabe de
<csotelo> algun articulo de esto.. por favor
<nmid00> hola csotelo ,ciparequipa.org ?
<csotelo> bueno es su direccion publica
<csotelo> lo que me interesa es quitar el squid y rehacer las iptables
<csotelo> quitar el script que usa actualmente y trabajarlo con shorewaall
<nmid00> pues quitalo!
<csotelo> pues si.. pero no encuentro el archivo que esta ejecutando los iptables o esta inciado los iptables
<GridCube> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<nmid00> el script con las reglas debe estar en iniciandoce en init.d
<nmid00> csotelo, lo encontraste
<csotelo> nop...
<csotelo> nmid00, tal vez sepas una forma de hacerlo... un log dode se cargue o algo asi!
<nmid00> lo que puedes hacer es setear las reglas pero cuando inicie volveran a cargarse
<alexanderuiz> Hola
<alexanderuiz> Como pudo formater mi tablet china ose cualkier cosa es mejor ke android xd
<alexanderuiz> ;(
<alexanderuiz> Hahahaha
<pepegrillo> hola pueden ayudarme con el sonido ?
<Rcart> pepegrillo hola, cual es el problema?
<pepegrillo> no puedo escuchar mas de un archivo de audio a la vez
<chakal^-^> pepegrillo, tienes pulse
<chakal^-^> ?
<pepegrillo> la verdad ni idea
<pepegrillo> uso ubuntu 10.04 y mi tarjeta de sonido es cirrus logic cs4281
<chakal^-^> ejecuta gstreamer-properties => http://imm.io/OhTp
<pepegrillo> solo tengo oss-open sound system
<chakal^-^> que sistema tienes ?
<chakal^-^> lsb_release -r
<pepegrillo> ubuntu 10.04
<chakal^-^> eso es de 2 años y medio
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> prueba a instalar pulseaudio
<pepegrillo> XD esk tengo una  nvidia geforce fx5500
<chakal^-^> y que pepegrillo ? no te la pilla ?
<pepegrillo> estoy viendo de instalarlo
<pepegrillo> :) no soy muy listo
<chakal^-^> apt-get install pulseaudio
<chakal^-^> sudo gpasswd -a $USER pulse
<chakal^-^> sudo gpasswd -a $USER pulse-access
<chakal^-^> sudo gpasswd -a $USER pulse-rt
<chakal^-^> luego lo marcas como te dije desde gstreamer-properties y reinicias la sesion
<chakal^-^> o: sudo alsa force-reload
<aarad> hello
<aarad> seguro que es una tonteriaa, pero tengo una descarga que no se puede parar , dura 3gb y nose que hacer para cambiar de usuario
<aarad> necesito un archivo que esta en la otra cuenta
<aarad> en el escritorio,
<buenaventura> y cuál es el problema aarad ?
<aarad> ai alguna manera  de que no se pare la descarga?
<buenaventura> es multiusuario ubuntu
<buenaventura> tienes la opción de cambiar de usuario
<aarad> pero se parara la descarga?
<buenaventura> sin cerrar la sesión del usuario actual
<buenaventura> no tiene por qué
<Deckon> eres administrador aarad ?
<buenaventura> también puedes ir a buscar el fichero que necesitas por línea de comandos
<aarad> si
<aarad> eso es lo que quiero
<Deckon> a pues accede a la otra carpeta por terminal
<aarad> me siento mas seguro , asi , nosea que se pare la descarga...
<GatoLoko> aarad cambiando de usuario no se para nada
<chakal^-^> aarad, sudo -u otro_usuario
<chakal^-^> cd
<chakal^-^> :)
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: no
<buenaventura> usa 'su - otrousuario'
<chakal^-^> como que no
<chakal^-^> no hace falta cargar otra sesion X
<chakal^-^> su no funciona buenaventura
<buenaventura> de dónde sacas que no funciona?
<chakal^-^> bueno ... si
<chakal^-^> como root no ok
<buenaventura> lee el man de su
<chakal^-^> pero ... es lo mismo
<buenaventura> si quieres cambiar a otro usuario, usas su
<chakal^-^> sudo -u <user>
<buenaventura> eso es otra cosa chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> man sudo
<chakal^-^> es lo mismo
<chakal^-^> xD
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> no es lo mismo para nada
<aarad> aber , pero nose puede cojer el archivo , sin cambiar de usuario?
<chakal^-^> buenaventura,  es lo mismo, puedes hacer sudo -iu <user>
<buenaventura> su - usuario, te pide la contraseña de usuario
<buenaventura> chakal^-^: no entiendes la diferencia verdad?
<buenaventura> si quieres cambiar de usuario, usas su
<chakal^-^> su => switch user_; sudo => switch user do
<chakal^-^> mejor su si, pero sudo hace lo mismo si se usa sudo -ui
<Deckon> aarad, lo puedes hacer desde terminal con ayuda de sudo
<buenaventura> sudo te pide la contraseña del usuario que lo ejecuta, y lo deja ejecutar la acción o no dependiendo de si el usuario está habilitado en el sudoers
<buenaventura> su es completamente distinto
<buenaventura> su sirve, justamente, para cambiar de usuario
<buenaventura> sudo, para ejecutar cosas como otro usuario
<chakal^-^> su deberia de dejarse de usar
<chakal^-^> buenaventura, recuerda que sudo -i es interactivo
<buenaventura> ?????
<Deckon> pero no necesita cambiar de usuario, bien puede mover el archivo desde la terminal
<chakal^-^> sudo -ui usuario => su usuario
<buenaventura> sudo es un programa que puede no estar instalado, no es parte del sistema operativo
<buenaventura> su sí
<chakal^-^> sudo necesita permisos en /etc/sudoers
<chakal^-^> su no
<buenaventura> y no está obsoleto
<chakal^-^> por eso digo que deberia estar deshabilitado
<buenaventura> no, no debería
<chakal^-^> pero si quereis hacerlo asi vale.
<buenaventura> qué dices?
<buenaventura> no puedes deshabilitar su
<buenaventura> es como digas que quieres deshabilitar ls
<chakal^-^> ... xD
<buenaventura> como que*
<chakal^-^> buenaventura, como que no se puede deshabilitar su ? xD
<buenaventura> no, no se puede
<chakal^-^> te recuerdo que /bin/su tiene el SetID
<chakal^-^> por eso deja y es inseguro tener eso
<chakal^-^> yo lo digo para hacer las cosas mejor
<buenaventura> ajá, ya que estás, deshabilita también el ping
<buenaventura> verdad?
<chakal^-^> pero bueno
<buenaventura> las cosas que hay que leer...
<chakal^-^> una maquina multiusuario el su no deberia tener +s
<chakal^-^> al menos si quieres administrarla
<chakal^-^> buenaventura, yo pongo mi punto de vista como sysadmin que soy
<chakal^-^> no me hables de tonterias por favor
<chakal^-^> a la proxima no digo nada
<buenaventura> puedes deshabilitar passwd también si quieres, total, tiene el setid
<buenaventura> ok, yo digo las tonterías ahora
<buenaventura> menudo sysadmin sos
<chakal^-^> /ignone buenaventura!*@* all
<buenaventura> ok, yo paso de esto
<Deckon> aarad, ya intenaste acceder a tu archivo desde terminal?
<chakal^-^> $ su c
<chakal^-^> initgroups: Operación no permitida
<chakal^-^> :)
<aarad> no
<aarad> estoy leeiendo algo en google , aber si encuentro algo
<chakal^-^> aarad, que usuario es
<aarad> qiero desde la consola, llegar a archivo que tengo en el usuario estandar
<aarad> un archivo en el esritorio...
<aarad> se que tiene que aber alguna ruta,  porque yo tengo las 2 passsword , la de root y la otra..
<Deckon> y a todo esto el bug que permitia adquirir permisos  que tenia sudo ya se corrigio?
<chakal^-^> aarad, sudo -iu usuario y luego: cd; cd Escritorio
<chakal^-^> o si quieres ... directamente: su usuario, eso ya como quieras
<aarad> ok
<aarad> voy a probar
<aarad>   / okey
<aarad> ya lo tengo
<aarad> con sudo -iu (usuario)
<aarad> pide la password root y con un simple ls y cd Escri.... lo tengo
<aarad> muchas gracias
<chakal^-^> no, pedira la password del usuario
<chakal^-^> si no especificas el usuario es la de root claro
<chakal^-^> de hay el -u de --user
<chakal^-^> su y sudo hace lo mismo, la diferencia es que sudo ejecuta comandos temporales como otro usuario (swich user do) a no ser que le especifiques -i (--interactive)
<chakal^-^> y sudo es mas seguro y mas si usas una maquina multiusuario, si eres root de tu maquina vale
<chakal^-^> /bin/su solo deberia tener acceso root o el grupo admins
<chakal^-^> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root admins 36840 sep  6 22:30 /bin/su
<aarad> heloo
<aarad> para ver un archivo desde la ventana de comandos es more?
<aarad> +archivo
<buenaventura> puedes usar more o less
<aarad> no quiero editarlo ni nada, solo ver lo que pone,,,
<buenaventura> less es mejor que more, pero los dos te sirven
<aarad> ok
<aarad> sobra
<aarad> ya esta ,!
<aarad> perfecto!
<buenaventura> :)
<aarad> me sobraba con more, solo era una linea de .txt
<buenaventura> ah, si sabes que no tiene varias líneas, puedes usar directamente cat
<buenaventura> es como el 'type' de windows, por decirlo de alguna forma
<aarad> sii
<aarad> justo estaba aciendo un type
<aarad> y me lanzaba error
<buenaventura> :)
<aarad> busque y vi que aki en linux era more
<aarad> y pregunte primero por si acaso!
<buenaventura> el 'type' de unix es para mostrar detalles de otros comandos
<buenaventura> 'type su', por ejemplo :)
<SyLenn> buenas
<pepegrillo> :P ahora mi sonido esta entrecortado
<pepegrillo> pero ya puedo abrir dos fuentes de sonido a la vz
<GridCube> estas usando jackd? o pulseaudio?
<pepegrillo> pulseaudio
<GridCube> te convendria usar jack, es mas complicado al principio, pero una ves que entendes como funciona es muchisimo mas poderoso que pa
<aramudi> hello , estoy en el usuario qe me abeis ayudado antes ,
<aramudi> tengo el archivo y para borrarlo
<aramudi> voy a usar rm
<aramudi> la pregunta es...
<aramudi> Podemos recuperarlo luego?
<GridCube> aramudi, no
<GridCube> usa mv archivo.viejo archivo.nuevo
<GridCube> y renombralo
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> voy
<n-iCe> hi
<GridCube> hi
<StephenS> was ist das
<StephenS> espanol?
<StephenS> not estonia?
<StephenS> What is for estonia?
<GridCube> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> !st
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'st'.
<aramudi1> hola
<GridCube> hola
<buenaventura> !eu
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'eu'.
<buenaventura> !ee
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ee'.
<GridCube> nop
<GridCube> StephenS, sorry i dont know what channel if for stonian
<aramudi> hola
<GridCube> StephenS, maybe ask here? #l10n-et ?
<aramudi> holaa
<aramudi> Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<Itxshell> Buen Día
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> tengo un problemilla
<nmid00> un problemilla!!! que suerte .. yo tengo un monton
<nmid00> :D
<aramudi> jajajaja
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<aramudi> http://www.reubuntu.com/linux/emesene-1-6-no-conecta/
<n-iCe> emesene
<aramudi> cuando abro la aplicacion
<n-iCe> aún se usa el messenger de microsoft o.O?
<n-iCe> No lo uso hace años
<n-iCe> Ya el chat de facebook, whatsapp, acabaron con eso.
<n-iCe> Y twitter, claro.
<aramudi> si, yo tampoco lo usoo
<aramudi> pero en la casa , hay una persona que si que lo usa.
<aramudi> justamente en la cuenta de invitado
<n-iCe> uchale
<aramudi> y cuando abro la aplicaion , me aparece la ventana de emesene
<n-iCe> Lo instalaste de los sources?
<aramudi> le pongo el email , y la passwr  y tira a conectar , pero desaparece
<aramudi> la  ventana
<n-iCe> Lo instalaste de los sources?
<aramudi> el emesene funcionaba ace 2 0 3 dias , bienn,,,,
<n-iCe> Lo instalaste de los sources?
<aramudi> lo instale de centro de software, todo lo que tengo en mi pc
<n-iCe> aramudi: dime la versión que tienes
<aramudi> entonces despues de ver y esperar , y no aparecia nada, decidi abrir la ventana comandos
<aramudi> y lanzar emesene
<aramudi> y me abre la ventana , pero me tira el siguiente error
<aramudi> entonces como esta abierta le pongo el email y la password y
<laconfusionestac> entonces como esta abierta le pongo el email y la password y   desaparece otra vez mientras  esta conectandoo.... y me tira el 2º error por comandos Violación de segmento (`core' generado), ahi esta todo
<lopez> por ahi creo que tengo un disco de ubuntu server 8 si mal no recuerdo, este server puede ir en un equipo medianamente antiguo ?
<mimecar> mientras no uses el servidor web...
<lopez> por que mimecar  ?
<mimecar> aún tiene soporte, pero no le quedará mucho tiempo
<lopez> aaa bien bien
<lopez> gracias
<tron_hacker> #ubuntu-es-cae
<BreoganGal> buenas
<hecconte> Hola, soy usuario de Xubuntu 12.04 y estoy teniendo inconvenientes con un driver, alguien puede darme una mano?
<mimecar> alguien no está hoy
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<hecconte> mimecar: me hablas a mi?
<mimecar> si
<hecconte> Ahora caí porque decís lo de 'alguien' jeje
<hecconte> En definitiva estoy teniendo problemas con el inalambrico de mi net, un chipset broadcom 4313 (especificamente el 4727)
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<hecconte> Estoy tratando de poner mi inalambrico en modo monitor, pero con lo que he hecho hasta ahora no logré más que desactivarlo por completo.
<hecconte> Sí.
<hecconte> Disculpa, vuelvo en un rato. Gracias por tu ayuda.
<mimecar> tu tarjeta admite ese modo?
<hecconte> He vuelto.
<hecconte> Sí, la tenía funcionando de hecho.
<hecconte> Lo que sucede es que tenía el bug de bloqueo del canal en -1, y al intentar arreglarlo perdí la configuración.
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-08
<Vianstak> saludos
<chapo> Buenas noches a todos
<aarad> hola
<aarad> alguien qe me puueda ayudar en la tarea de virtua box y porque no me aparece el usb
<aarad> ya e abierto la terminal yescrito esto --_>>---->    sudo adduser (nombre usuario) vboxusers
<nmid00> hola aarad , y se instalaron los add
<aarad> correcto
<aarad> abajo ya no me aparece las letras rojas,,,
<nmid00> ok, capturaste el usb por el menu Dispositivos -> usb
<aarad> si el iconito verde verdad?
<aarad> pero no me aparece mi wifi usb
<nmid00> cual iconito verde
<aarad> capturar usb¿7
<nmid00> ya deberia figurar :D
<aarad> no me aparece nada
<aarad> qe fustracion ,
<nmid00> si vas a el menu dispositivos- usb y realizas clic nuevamente que hace
<aarad> no hay dispositivod
<nmid00> te muestra la marca del dispositivo tal vez directamente no te lo detecta
<nmid00> te lo detecta tu sistema base
<nmid00> es decir, el sistema en lacual tenes instalado el VBox
<nmid00> :D
<aarad> claro
<aarad> estoy conectado
<aarad> aora por la wifi usb
<aarad> pero la makina virtual nome lo detecta
<nmid00> que wifi usb
<nmid00> :P
<aarad> una ralink
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<nmid00> te lo detecta el vbox "no el sistema instalado en el VBox"
<aarad> nooo
<aarad> apagada la makina
<aarad> virtualbox
<aarad> backtrack
<aarad> voy a configuracion
<aarad> cn todas las makinas apagadas
<aarad> y no ai  nada
<nmid00> abilitaste el controlador USB en    Configuraciones -> Usb
<nmid00> esta tildado
<aarad> si
<aarad> las 2 opciones
<marxiano> nas
<Tiffon> nas
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<chakal^-^> se os ocurre alguna manera de deshabilitar las busquedas online sin tener que deshabilitar todo desde privacidad ? (no vale desistalando unity-lens-shopping sigue saliendo)
<chakal^-^> para mi es la cagada que hizo ubuntu, no dar la posibilidad de poder deshabilitar los servicios que quiero, ellos dicen o todo o nada
<noseasasi> Buenas....
<lancelot> hola. No puedo actualizar y no encuentro ayuda
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que no puedes actualizar?
<lancelot> las actualizaciones de seguridad y demás. Me sale esto:El paquete de sistema está roto
<lancelot> Compruebe si está usando repositorios de terceros. En tal caso, desactívelos, ya que son una fuente habitual de problemas.
<lancelot> Posteriormente, ejecute el siguiente comando en un terminal: apt-get install -f
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho para llegar a ese error?
<lancelot> Darle al gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lancelot> En detalles sale esto: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<lancelot> libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.2) pero 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 está instalado
<lancelot> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.3) pero 2.13-20ubuntu5.2 está instalado
<lancelot>            Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.3) pero 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 está instalado
<mimecar> pon lo que te he puesto en pastebin
<lancelot> me sale esto despues de upgrade: Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<lancelot> Creando árbol de dependencias
<lancelot> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<lancelot> Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo.
<lancelot> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<lancelot>  libc6 : Depende de: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.2) pero 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 está instalado
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> para la próxima usa pastebin
<mimecar> lancelot, ya lo has puesto en pastebin?
<lancelot> Me he tenido que registrar primero. Gracias. estoy en ello.
<mimecar> en pastebin no hace falta registrarse
<lancelot> Ah no? pues me han mandado un codigo y todo
<lancelot> Creo que ya lo he pegado. No entiendo mucho, la verdad. Gracias por la paciencia
<mimecar> si lo has pegado pon aquí el enlace que te ha dado
<lancelot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418857/
<chakal^-^> lancelot, sudo antes
<mimecar> lancelot, por favor, PON los comandos que te he puesto
<alpc360> Buenas !!!
<lancelot> Ya lo puse. Gracias. ne sale lo de las dependencias incumplidas. Lo pego.
<lancelot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418866/
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> te ha devuelto eso?
<lancelot> no, el upgrade
<mimecar> pon la salida de los comandos
<mimecar> no hagas lo que quieras
<lancelot> No entiendo, primero pongo update. después que baja cosas. Pongo lo de sudo apt-get upgrade, mi contraseña y me sale eso
<mimecar> lancelot, quiero ver la salida del comando sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> cuando la pongas seguimos
<lancelot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418871/
<chakal^-^> lancelot, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<lancelot> voy, gracias
<mimecar> prueba a limpiar el caché de apt
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo espera a que arreglen el repositorio de ubuntu
<lancelot> no sé limpiar  ese caché
<mimecar> apt-get clean all
<chakal^-^> sale algo lancelot
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean all
<lancelot> voy gracias
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo es posible que el repositorio de ubuntu tenga alguna dependencia rota
<chakal^-^> si no sale nada tienes pendiente una libreria para instalar que ya esta instalada
<lancelot> al poner lo sudo fuser, sale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418886/
<chakal^-^> procede con: sudo aptitude markauto libc6; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install
<chakal^-^> por dios, cierra frontend
<chakal^-^> y haz el upgrade
<chakal^-^> lancelot, no puedes gestionar apt desde 2 gestores
<chakal^-^> o usas frontend o usas la consola para instalar
<alpc360> hoy he puesto musica por primera vez y pega de vez en cuando un corte
<alpc360> solo pasa en mi pc
<chakal^-^> alpc360, eso no se hablo ayer ? :)
<alpc360> lo del flash va perfecto
<alpc360> es algo del pulse
<lancelot> ya solo tengo la consola abierta, Cerré el gestor de actualizaciones
<alpc360> lo que nose porque
<chakal^-^> lancelot, cierra el proceso frontend
<alpc360> me he bajado un .ogg para ver que no fuese el codec de mp3
<alpc360> per nada igual micro corte en el audio
<chakal^-^> como ves tienes un bloqueo lancelot
<chakal^-^> hasta que no cierres ese proceso no te dejara instalar nada
<alpc360> la placa que tengo es  una Asus P8Z68-V PRO
<lancelot> y como lo cierro?
<chakal^-^> alpc360, puede que sea por recursos, ejecuta la apliacion de musica y en un terminal teclea: vmstat 1 10
<chakal^-^> cuando acabe alpc360 pastealo en pastebin
<alpc360> ok
<chakal^-^> lancelot, ps uax | grep dpkg && sudo kill 9024
<chakal^-^> lancelot, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat && sudo aptitude upgrade
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/sD3VKjxc
<alpc360> pero recursos raro un i72600k, 8GB DDR3 , un WD 500GB Black
<alpc360> nose tanto come ubuntu ajja :D
<chakal^-^> alpc360, por recursos no es
<alpc360> ya
<lancelot> yA he hecho todo y sigue con el aviso de error en el escritorio ¿Cierro sesioón?
<alpc360> me parece que son 5gb libres de ram
<alpc360> que puedo mirar
<chakal^-^> alpc360, prueba a ejecuatr el programa asi: sudo nice --adjustment=-20 programa_musica
<chakal^-^> lancelot, matalo directamente: sudo kill 9024
<chakal^-^> o cierra sesion si quieres
<alpc360> voy a ver que no sea por prioridad
<chakal^-^> alpc360, por eso te dije lo del nice :)
<mimecar> chakal^-^, de que forma arregla eso un problema de dependencias rotas del repositorio?
<chakal^-^> no es por dependencias es un bloqueo mimecar
<chakal^-^> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Recurso no disponible temporalmente
<chakal^-^> si te fijas
<mimecar> libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.2) pero 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 está instalado
<chakal^-^> si esta bloqueado no puede resolver dependencias mimecar
<chakal^-^> de hay el fuser -v /path para ver quien lo bloquea
<chakal^-^> y en ese caso lo tiene bloqueado fronted
<chakal^-^> o no mimecar ?
<alpc360> sigue igual
<alpc360> prioridad no es
<chakal^-^> alpc360, te pasa con los videos tambien ?
<alpc360> voy a mirar
<alpc360> sí, tambien
<chakal^-^> alpc360, puede que tengas problemas en el disco
<chakal^-^> comprueba el IO desde el programa istop
<chakal^-^> no se yo, puede que tengas hasta probleams de sectores o incluso probleams con la controladora del disco
<chakal^-^> *iotop
<mimecar> otro gestor de paquetes puede bloquear la instalación, pero bloquear la búsqueda de dependencias
<mimecar> nunca he visto ese error
<chakal^-^> mimecar, creo que no me has entendido
<alpc360> el disco esta ok y me parece que mimecar me dijo de hacer un test en disco y flipo
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> puedes tener actualizaciones, dependencias a instalar o paquetes rotos no ?
<chakal^-^> pero si esta bloqueado no puede resolver nada
<chakal^-^> el bloqueo lo puede hacer cualquier gestor apt
<chakal^-^> en este caso fronted
<chakal^-^> hasta que no libere eso no puede proceder
<chakal^-^> no tiene mas mimecar
<chakal^-^> luego es otra cosa que apt no puede resolver eso
<chakal^-^> pero ... primero tendra que desbloquear /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<mimecar> si esa teoría es cierta al reiniciar no debería tener bloqueo
<chakal^-^> en teoria si
<chakal^-^> o no ... a mi me paso eso y tuve que mover los lock
<chakal^-^> (a mano)
<chakal^-^> hacer el dpkg --configure -a y resuelto
<chakal^-^> alpc360, hazlo d enuevo: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda xD
<alpc360> XD
<alpc360> pongo el XD tambien, al omejor se flipa mas el ubuntu jaj
<chakal^-^> mimecar, igual tiene que ir a /var/cache/debconf/config.dat y modificar libc como instalado
<chakal^-^> que tambien puede pasar, es raro ... por eso le dije antes: sudo aptitude markauto libc6
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/iB2MFnHR
<chakal^-^> por que ese paquete esta instalado y lo quiere instalar de nuevo xD
<mimecar> cuidado con libc
<chakal^-^> eso es que esta corrompido dpkg
<chakal^-^> o sea /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<chakal^-^> mimecar, por supuesto pero eso le puede estar pasando
<mimecar> y le puede pasar cualquier cosa
<chakal^-^> hasta que no lo desbloquee no lo sabremos
<mimecar> ya es seguro que esa versión de libc está en sus repositorios de ubuntu?
<mimecar> si fastidias libc, te quedas sin sistema
<chakal^-^> mira lo que le dice, no crees que esta roto ?
<chakal^-^> Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes extras:  libc6
<chakal^-^> Se actualizarán los siguientes paquetes:  libc6
<chakal^-^> se instalara libc6 y se actualizara
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> como se come eso ?
<chakal^-^> eso se lo da /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<alpc360> como ves el test chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> alpc360, muy bueno xD
<alpc360> XD
<alpc360> entonces que queda por mirar ?
<chakal^-^> alpc360, solo se me ocurre ahora que tengas problemas con la controladora de sonido
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> que modulo usas ?
<alpc360> pero si en windows va ok porke aki no
<alpc360> ni idea
<alpc360> como se mira :D
<chakal^-^> windows es windows
<chakal^-^> cat /proc/asound/cards
<chakal^-^> o quizas sea un bloqueo IRQ si tienes en la BIOS activada la tarjeta interna de la placa
<chakal^-^> puede que tengas conflictos
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/6T3JWkjp
<chakal^-^> ves
<chakal^-^> tienes 2
<chakal^-^> xD
<alpc360> la tarjeta es la que viene en placa y no he tocado nada de la bios sobre audio
<lancelot> hola de nuevo. se me ocurrió desinstalar desde el centro de software de Ubuntu los paquetes dEBIAN Y TODO SE HA ARREGLADO. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
<alpc360> usb supongo que sera la webcam no xD
<chakal^-^> prueba a cambiar la salida a la otra desde gstream-property alpc360
<chakal^-^> si alpc360 xD
<lancelot> aunque no sé porqué
<chakal^-^> alpc360, yo tendria una activa, si falla la de la placa activa la otra y deshabnilita la de la placa en BIOS
<alpc360> el gstream-property donde lo toco ?
<chakal^-^> alpc360, en consola o alt+f2 => gstreamer-properties
<chakal^-^> prueba a marcar pulse y abajo marcas la otra tarjeta
<chakal^-^> o sea la nvidia
<alpc360> me dice que no se ha encontrado
<chakal^-^> alpc360, que usas
<chakal^-^> lsb_release -r
<alpc360> gstreamer-properties
<alpc360> xD escribe mejor :D
<alpc360> lsb_release -a
<alpc360> No LSB modules are available.
<alpc360> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<alpc360> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<alpc360> Release:	12.04
<alpc360> Codename:	precise
<chakal^-^> te lo puse bien
<chakal^-^> mira que te dije ayer que no pegaras
<chakal^-^> y tu que son 2 lineas y ahora pegas 6
<alpc360> xD
<alpc360> me sale esto
<chakal^-^> lo dicho
<alpc360> alsa - Advanced Linux Sound Archi....
<alpc360> OSS - Open Sound System
<chakal^-^> marca pulse arriba
<alpc360> lo mismo pero v4
<chakal^-^> y abajo marca la otra tarjeta de sonido
<alpc360> servidor pulseaudio
<alpc360> y personalizado
<alpc360> eso en salida
<chakal^-^> eso en salida predeterminado te digo
<chakal^-^> complemento: pulseaudio
<chakal^-^> dispositivo: => la otra tarjeta
<alpc360> Analogica o HDMI
<alpc360> lo tengo con minijak
<alpc360> ose analogica
<chakal^-^> prueba con cada 1
<chakal^-^> a ver si tienes latencia
<alpc360> pero por HDMI no escuchare nada no
<chakal^-^> si la tiene con la otra xD
<chakal^-^> dale a prueba
<alpc360> hace piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii y se micro corcorta
<alpc360> de vez en cuando
<chakal^-^> alpc360, definitivamente, vete a la BIOS y deshabilita la interna
<chakal^-^> prueba
<alpc360> pero si utilizo la interna noxD
<alpc360> solo tengo la de la placa !
<chakal^-^> vale, engaña la salida de cards
<chakal^-^> la de nvidia que sale sera entrada ?
<chakal^-^> HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<alpc360> supongo que la nvidia sera la dela grafica que tiene HDMI
<alpc360> y la intel placa
<chakal^-^> es un pc de marca ?
<chakal^-^> prueba a reinstalar alsa-base: sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base; sudo alsa force-reload
<alpc360> es montado por mi
<chakal^-^> sudo alsactl init
<chakal^-^> a ver si se arregla
<alpc360> reinstalo con aptitude
<alpc360> o pongo el init ?
<chakal^-^> mismamente
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base; sudo alsa force-reload; sudo alsactl init
<chakal^-^> de fabrica el alsa xD
<alpc360> XD
<chakal^-^> prueba
<chakal^-^> lo otro que se me ocurre es que compiles el ultimo alsa-driver  de alsa project
<chakal^-^> y/o definas opciones en el modulo cuando se cargue
<chakal^-^> estas opciones las pondrias en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<chakal^-^> y depende el hardware usara unos options o otros, pero prueba eso antes
<alpc360> espera que no tiene el aptitude el ubuntu 12
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> vale, usa apt-get
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/ykUuyH3c
<alpc360> sigue igual
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> reinstalastes alsa-driver ?
<alpc360> 1sg
<chakal^-^> ^^
<alpc360> no tengo el alsa-driver
<alpc360> XD
<alpc360> alsa-base , alsa-utils y gstreamer0.10-alsa
<alpc360> de blueetooth y libsox-fmt-alsa
<chakal^-^> perdon, era alsa-base si
<alpc360> si lo que has puesto
<alpc360> na de na =
<chakal^-^> alpc360, ejecuta en consola alsamixer
<chakal^-^> mira ver si tienes "Auto-Mute"
<alpc360> 1sg
<chakal^-^> si lo tienes deshabilitalo
<alpc360> si pone enabled
<alpc360> lo pongo en disabled
<alpc360> ??
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> pulsa M
<chakal^-^> y prueba
<alpc360> la M no hace nada con la flecha hacia arriba ya me cambia
<chakal^-^> la m la mutea
<chakal^-^> se tiene que quitar el OO
<alpc360> nose le daba y no hacia nada flecha arria para deshabilitar y ESC
<alpc360> parece que va OK
<chakal^-^> vale
<chakal^-^> xD
<alpc360> quien implemento el auto-mute que lo mato
<chakal^-^> pues esta
<alpc360> !!!
<chakal^-^> alpc360, ahora: sudo alsactl store
<alpc360> hace poco que lo han puesto no  ?
<chakal^-^> y ya lo tienes
<alpc360> porque el año pasado no lo veia eso cuando trasteaba
<chakal^-^> a saber
<chakal^-^> debe ser la tonteria que si no escuchas musica se deshabilita
<chakal^-^> o al reves, si escuchas se habilita y te crea latencia
<alpc360> Home directory /home/alpc360 not ours
<chakal^-^> ?
<alpc360> me sale eso
<alpc360> con el sudo alsactl store
<chakal^-^> ups
<chakal^-^> el sudo sobra es tu perfil
<chakal^-^> o no, esta bien si
<chakal^-^> que se guarda en /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<chakal^-^> alpc360, eso te crea una copia/perfil de los controles de sonido
<chakal^-^> para evitar que se reactiven o al resumir el sonido se cambien
<alpc360> aaa
<chakal^-^> si tienes problemas otro dia: sudo alsactl restore :)
<chakal^-^> y se queda como lo tienes ahora que hicistes store
<chakal^-^> el init lo deja al estado primario
<alpc360> pero mira si no pongo el sudo directamente de /sbin
<alpc360> /sbin/alsactl: save_state:1608: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<chakal^-^> (por defecto)
<chakal^-^> con sudo
<alpc360> entonces a lo que diga el home director xxx lo guarda en el asound.state no ?
<chakal^-^> el estado se guarda en /var/lib/alsa/asound.state por eso necesitas permisos de root para escribir
<alpc360> ya lo veo esta way ! jeje
<chakal^-^> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10543 dic  8 15:35 /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<chakal^-^> ese archivos se lee al cargarse el mezclador
<alpc360> ok y hay tiene la config etc ok
<alpc360> la config del equalizador es independiente entre usuarios o la misma ?
<chakal^-^> para todos creo
<chakal^-^> puede que pepe tenga el mute en microfono y tu no
<chakal^-^> pero al hacer el store/restore/init es para todos
<chakal^-^> digamos que es mandatorio el alsactl
<alpc360> perfecto
<alpc360> entonces no doy más la lata :D sigo estudiando  !
<alpc360> chakal has probado el hangout de google ?
<chakal^-^> no alpc360
<alpc360> tienes cam y micro ?
<alpc360> sino ya lo probaremos es una pasada para trastear y resolver problemas
<alpc360> https://tools.google.com/dlpage/hangoutplugin
<alpc360> compartes el escritorio o solo el programa
<alpc360> por ejemplo un IDE y programas y explicas
<alpc360> lo estamos probando unos amigos para repasar java y php
<chakal^-^> os funciona las opciones de "Configuracion de ancho de banda" en ubunto one ?
<chakal^-^> por que carajo... lo tengo limitada la subida a 10 KiB y baja a 100 xD
<chakal^-^> http://imm.io/Op0O
<chakal^-^> ahi cosas que nunca entendere, voy a ver si encuentro algo en launchpad
<alpc360> claro que baja a 100
<alpc360> si no lo tienes limitado la bajada
<alpc360> !!!
<chakal^-^> pero no debería
<chakal^-^> -->alpc360<-- eso estoy diciendo
<alpc360> pero limitas la subida solo
<chakal^-^> ups
<alpc360> :D
<chakal^-^> quiero limitar la subida
<chakal^-^> pero no lo limita
<chakal^-^> creo que me explique bien y hasta deje una foto de captura xD
<alpc360> ya pero porque dices que baja a 100 ?
<chakal^-^> la cosa es que me come toda la subida y me hace cuello botella
<chakal^-^> por que es lo que hace (no deseado)
<alpc360> si quieres limitar la subida a 10 sera la subida que esta limitada no la bajada
<chakal^-^> aun estando limitado a 10 ahi
<chakal^-^> ?
<alpc360> mm limita la bajada y subida a 50/10Kb
<chakal^-^> alpc360, no has leido bien xD
<alpc360> haber
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> por que carajo... lo tengo limitada la subida a 10 KiB y baja a 100 xD
<chakal^-^> si quise decir subida
<alpc360> limitada la subida a 10 KiB y baja a 100 xD
<alpc360> aa xD
<alpc360> es ke me pillado con la bajada
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> lo tengo limitada la subida a 10 KiB y sube a 100 xD
<alpc360> aaa
<alpc360> ahora mejor :D
<chakal^-^> si
<alpc360> mm si patas el proceso y lo cargas lo aplica ?
<chakal^-^> es muy raro, no lo entiendo, mirando en launchpad
<chakal^-^> no es de ahora es de hace tiempo despues de reiniciar y tal
<chakal^-^> cada vez me desespera mas ubuntu
<alpc360> en la config esta marcada la limitacion?
<chakal^-^> pero vistes la captura ?
<alpc360> si
<alpc360> pero alomejor no lo aplica en fichero de configuración
<chakal^-^> eso estoy mirando ahora
<chakal^-^> no se yo
<chakal^-^> /home/c/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf => http://pastebin.com/cc3ZHEh3
<chakal^-^> en teoria es: write_limit = 10240 (en bytes)
<chakal^-^> estaría seteado
<chakal^-^> read_limit = -1 es la descarga, -1 es ilimitado
<chakal^-^> yo flipo
<chakal^-^> acabo de ver un bug yo mismo xD
<chakal^-^> usa ConfigParse para leer los datos de /home/c/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<chakal^-^> y supuestamente write_limit lo lee como int (getint(key, value))
<chakal^-^> pero value lo toma como str, o sea 0
<chakal^-^> asi es que aunque lo limites la subida siempre tendra 0
<alpc360> modificalo
<alpc360> haber que pasa
<chakal^-^> ya lo hice y reporte el bg
<chakal^-^> *bug
<chakal^-^> por que ya va
<alpc360> pasa el report bug haber :D
<alpc360> que nose donde se pasan
<chakal^-^> es un email alpc360
<chakal^-^> lo mande ha ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<chakal^-^> un diff, el problema primario y los resultados con el parche
<alpc360> pero en english o en español ?Oo
<chakal^-^> para que lo miren y saquen un parche
<chakal^-^> ingles malo xD
<alpc360> jeje
<alpc360> el diff ?
<alpc360> uff no me queda ni nada ee jaja
<chakal^-^> yo cambie varias cosas, es codigo python alpc360
<alpc360> ;)
<chakal^-^> guarde antes una copia sin modificar y el diff hace su trabajo
<alpc360> vale osea el diff muestra los cambios
<alpc360> o diferencias entre ficheros no ?
<chakal^-^> "simplemente" era que cogia los datos mal
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> por un lado dice que es un int, por otro un float y al final sale 0 siempre
<alpc360> claro normal que lo queja mal si son de diferente tipo
<chakal^-^> paso lo mismo con el deja-dup con la codificacion UTF
<chakal^-^> cascaba
<chakal^-^> si tienes un archivo con otra codificacion casca el backup
<chakal^-^> en vez de ignorarlo o mostrar el nombre del archivo, suelta el error de error unicode bla bla bla y se acabo
<alpc360> pues valla XD
<chakal^-^> una "solucion" que encontre para eso (a mi me va) es: reload(sys); sys.setdefaultencoding("utf-8")
<chakal^-^> mientras que en launchpadd dicen que en las salidas de error se ponga: pass (para que no muestre nada y pase)
<chakal^-^> otros ya usan convmv para corregir los nombres pero bueno.
<chakal^-^> debería contemplar ese tipo de errores en vez de cascar el programa
<alpc360> pues valla
<Tiffon> nas
<ruka> hola
<ruka> me gustaría saber si alguien
<ruka> puede ayudarme con  unas copias de dvd
<ruka> ???
<mimecar> sin saber el problema...
<ruka> sí claro
<ruka> estoy intentando grabar unos dvds
<ruka> que he comprado
<ruka> de astérix
<ruka> en alemán
<ruka> como valen un webo y parte del otro
<ruka> me gustaría saltarme el copyricht
<ruka> porque no quisiera que se estropearan con el suo
<ruka> uso
<ruka> en fin
<ruka> que intentanto grabarlo con el K3B
<ruka> dice que nanai
<mimecar> como es normal
<ruka> claro
<ruka> pero es que no soy nada ducho en estas artes
<mimecar> ¿has buscado información para hacerlo en ubuntu?
<ruka> sí, el problema es que nadie habla del tema...supongo que, con razón, es tabú
<ruka> y la verdad es que me hablan de ciertas librerías
<ruka> que ya he instalado
<mimecar> puedes ver los dvd en linux?
<ruka> pero no parecen solucionarme el problema
<ruka> sí
<ruka> con el
<ruka> vlc
<ruka> sin problemas
<mimecar> hasta que no consigas que un programa de KDE los pueda leer, olvidate
<ruka> ummmm
<ruka> como por ejemplo
<Deckon> y si pruebas a ripear los discos?
<ruka> ok
<ruka> intentaré ripearlo
<ruka> a ver
<ruka> podrías decirme con qué programa de kde podría verlos
<ruka> o al menos buscarme la vida para que se vea
<ruka> ?
<Deckon> si lo gras ripearlo no solo tendras un respaldo digital si no que tambien lograras grabarlo en otro disco
<mimecar> busca la forma de instalar los codecs de dvd
<Deckon> handbracke
<ruka> ok
<ruka> he intentado instalar libdvdss2
<ruka> pero nada
<ruka> e incluco
<ruka> incluso
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ruka> w32codecs
<ruka> muchas gracias
<chakal^-^> Deckon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<chakal^-^> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh <--
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir como ser super usuario ubuntu 12.04  en live cd
<mimecar> sudo
<rbndj8> minecar como exploro los archivos de una macbook pro con live cd
<mimecar> con el administrador de archivos de ubuntu
<rbndj8> bueno entre al dico y cuando trato de entrar a la carpeta de desktop me dice que no tengo privilegios
<mimecar> en el live cd se montan directamente
<rbndj8> osea permisos necesarios
<mimecar> a no ser que esté cifrado o no soporte el sistema de archivos
<rbndj8> como me doy cuanta si no los soporta
<mimecar> has tenido ubuntu instalado en esa máquina?
<rbndj8> veo todas las carpetas
<rbndj8> no
<mimecar> si ves las carpetas debería funcionar
<rbndj8> no funciona cuando le doy habrir me dice k no tengo permisos
<rbndj8> el sistema que tiene es lion
<mimecar> desde el live cd tienes todos los permisos
<mimecar> lo tienes cifrado?
<rbndj8> bueno no c que hacer
<mimecar> tienes cifrada la unidad si o no
<rbndj8> como decirte esa maquina para editar videos y solo me pide una contraseña para inisiar sesion
<rbndj8> no creo k esten cifrados
<rbndj8> minecar si estan cifrados no puedo entrar
<chakal^-^> rbndj8, sudo mkdir /mnt/macosx; sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/tu_mac /mnt/macosx
<chakal^-^> luego gksu nautilus /mnt/macosx
<Duende> hola gente una duda, como hago para que en thunar en xubuntu 12.10 funcione el extraer aqui ??
<Iptux> 7list
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-09
<geustt> buenas
<geustt> necesito crear una usb-boot
<geustt> como es que se llama el programa para hacerlas?
<Jorge-Argentina> Tenés: Universal Boot Installer, Yumi, y hay varios más...
<Jorge-Argentina> PenDriveLinux es otro para hacer Usb Booteable.
<geustt> a ver
<geustt> voy a probar cual me funciona, muchas gracias
<geustt> :D yume no me sirve
<geustt> *yumi
<geustt> seguir probando
<geustt> XD en una pc si pero en la otra no
<omikron4> tambien esta el netbootin que es mu bueno
<geustt> u.u
<geustt> no funcionan
<geustt> uneboot sirvio hace unos meses pero ahora no
<geustt> la memoria usb puede influir?
<geustt> gracias, encontre rufus
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<joserc87> Hola a todos!
<joserc87> No se si es que no hay nadie o estoy haciendo algo mal con el IRCII xD
<mimecar> preguntar algo ayuda
<debsan> jajaj
<alpc360> Buenas !
<adrianuy> copie la iso de ubuntu estudio en el pendrive luego cambie el arranque de la bios para que sea del usb y despues cuando inicio de nuevo me aparece la pantalla negra diciendo Missing operating system_  Que es lo que estoy haciendo mal
<Deckon> adrianuy, que utileria usaste o como pusiste la iso de estudio en tu usb?
<adrianuy> la baje directamente al pendrive
<Deckon> a pues eso no es suficiente, tienes que hacer tu usb booteable con la imagen
<Deckon> por ejmplo http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/crear-un-usb-live-de-ubuntu-10-10/
<adrianuy> no quiero hacer un ubuntu portable lo quiero instalar en la maquina
<adrianuy> yo estoy usando ahora linux mageia
<Deckon> por eso, creas una usblive e istalas desde el usb
<Deckon> utetbooting creo que seria la mejor solucion para ti
<Deckon> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<adrianuy> muevo la iso al escritorio primero
<adrianuy> desde el usb
<xangua> a palabras sabias, oídos sordos :)
<Deckon> adrianuy, si, saca la iso de la usb, baja unetbooting y crea tu usblive con el programa
<adrianuy> tengo un dvd libre si paso la iso al dvd
<Deckon> como quieras
<adrianuy> copio y pego nomas asi en el dvd?
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> que quemador usas?
<Deckon> adrianuy, si tienes mageia deves usar kde no y k3b por consiguiente...http://www.angelfire.com/linux/gatolinux/public/spanish/manuales/GrabarISOconK3B.html
<Deckon> si no buscando en google encontraras un buen de tutoriales como grabar una imagen iso y en youtube un resto mas
<adrianuy> uso kde estoy buscando el quemador
<diosdelanet> Necesito ayuda
<techno_x86-64> que necesitas?
<diosdelanet> Si
<diosdelanet> Esque necesito agregar unos archivos ha la carpetas del root (Themes) y no ayo como desbloquear para que me deje agregar archivos
<Deckon> no lo hagas
<Deckon> mejor crea una carpeta .themes en tu usuario y agregalos hay
<diosdelanet> Hahahaha y eso como por que>?
<xangua> o puedes simplemente agregar los temas al directorio .themes en tu home diosdelanet (si no existe lo creas)
<techno_x86-64> mm aveces hay themes q solo funcionan copiandolos en /usr/share/themes
<Deckon> no es verdad
<techno_x86-64> Deckon, es verdad ya me ha tocado por experiencia
<Deckon> jamas e encontrado uno de esos
<xangua> diosdelanet: existe algo más vago que andar tocando / por simplemente agregar un tema¿ por eso
<techno_x86-64> ojala encontrara el theme q me puso ese problema y en el mismo gnome-look me decian tienes q copiarlo en /usr/share/ para q funcione bien
<Deckon> eso es ilojico
<diosdelanet> HAahaha esque he intentado configurar la opcion de iniciar el nautilux como administrador pero esta bloqueado
<Deckon> o al menos no cuadra en mi logica
<techno_x86-64> aunque puede ser por al distro q uso tal vez epro si me ha tocado copiarlos al /
<xangua> mis pobres ojos :/
<Rcart> al ponerlos en /usr/share/themes funcionará para todos los usuarios, si lo copias en $HOME/.themes funcionara solo para el usuario con que esta la sesion abierta
<techno_x86-64> Rcart, repito me ha tocado aveces themes con bugs que se ven incorrectamente y pregunte en gnome-look me decian copialos al /usr/share/themes y me funcionan de maravilla desde hay
<diosdelanet> eok gracias
<techno_x86-64> y repito puede ser por la distro q uso tal vez
<Deckon> raro eso
<techno_x86-64> si es raro ami ni me cuadra tampoco
<techno_x86-64> pero beuno si me funciona bien no importa donde me toque copiarlo
<diosdelanet> ha ya
<Deckon> deberia importarte por  tema de seguridad pero bueno....
<diosdelanet> hey como tienen el repositorio del LOIC?
<techno_x86-64> LOIC??? low orbital ion cannon?
<diosdelanet> Si
<techno_x86-64> si esta para linux ?
<techno_x86-64> por q yo lo emulo con wine
<techno_x86-64> asi esta para linux ya q recuerdo
<techno_x86-64> buscalo en google
<techno_x86-64> es facil de ejecutar e sun binario
<Deckon> no creo que se permitan esas tematicas en el canal
<diosdelanet> na ya lo busque en google pero no me reconose los resourse que aparecen un paginas
<diosdelanet> esque en un tiempo lo tube pero pues sali de vieje y cuando regrese mi pc me la avian desarmado.
<diosdelanet> y pues perdi todos los repositorios
<diosdelanet> Na si ya lo he intentado emular con wine pero nunca me llo abre
<diosdelanet> Tienes algun link que me puedas ofrecer para bajarlo?? por que lo he bajado de barias paginas y el wine no lo ejecuta
<leonardo_> hola, tengo problemas con el pulse audio en mi pc, genera un ruido cada vez que una aplicación lanza un sonido ¿que puedo hacer?
<31NACJPAW> leonardo_ trata de instalar el controlador de audio una vez mas
<mimecar> leonardo_, aún estas con eso?
<leonardo_> si
<mimecar> ninguna de las cosas que te dijeron te ha funcionado?
 * leonardo_ mimecar no funciona, sigue generando el mismo ruido cada vez que algo despliega sonido
<leonardo_> intenté desinstalar el pulseaudio, pero me obliga a desinstalar casi todo el sistema operativo
 * leonardo_ mimecar en el syslog no hay nada de pulse
<chakal^-^> leonardo_, en consola: alsamixer, busca Auto_mute y deshabilitalo
 * leonardo_ chakal^-^ lo acabo de probar, sigue generando el ruido, sobre todo cuando los sonidos pasan de bajos a muy altos
<chakal^-^> eres alpc360 ?
<chakal^-^> prueba a restaurar alsa: sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base; sudo alsactl init; sudo alsa force-reload
<leonardo_> <chakal^-^> no se que es alpc360 ¿puedes explicarme?
 * leonardo_ chakal^-^, hice lo que me sugeriste de reinstalar alsa-base y lo otro y ya no genera el ruido ese, sin embargo no entiendo en que consistió ese procedimiento, ¿que es, puedes explicarme?
<chakal^-^> reiniciar alsa
<chakal^-^> pensaba que eras alpc360, un nick que entro ayer con un problema muy similar al que decias tu :)
<chakal^-^> no ahí nada como reiniciar algo cuando falla leonardo_ :)
 * leonardo_ chakal^-^ mmm... no duró mucho mi alegría, otra vez está generando el ruido
 * leonardo_ chakal^-^ ¿puedes decirme de que forma puedo dejar de usar el pulseaudio?, porque se que el alsa no me genera ese problema, por cierto no se si sea por la tarjeta de sonido, tengo una realtek alc888
<chakal^-^> ejcuta gstreamer-properties
<chakal^-^> en Salida predeterminada/ complemento
<chakal^-^> luego reinicia la sesion
<xangua> leonardo_: qué ganas exactamente al usar /me en cada linea que escribes¿ :/
<mimecar> llenar la pantalla del irc de otros colores :P
<leonardo_> lo siento confundí el comando
<Mexicainvexed> heh
<leonardo_> chakal^-^ no tengo gstreamer-properties
<xangua> leonardo_: alt+f2 > gstreamer http://i.imgur.com/MghKx.png aunque dudo que consejos como desinstalar y reinstalar pulse sirvan de algo...esto no es windows jeje :)
 * xoan buenas
<leonardo_> me rindo con pulseaudio, deseo deshabilitarlo y seguir usando alsa, ¿qiuen me puede ayudar con eso?
<chakal^-^> leonardo_, que version tienes ?
<chakal^-^> lsb_release -r
<chakal^-^> si tienes gnome instala gnome-media
<chakal^-^> xangua, reconfigurar alsa, hace algo mas que dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base y reiniciar los controles
<chakal^-^> leonardo_, si tienes un controlador de sonido en tu placa base y una PCI también prueba a deshabilitar una, puede que tengas problemas por eso, en la BIOS se deshabilita la de la placa, si no ... solo se me ocurre segun lo visto que instales el ultimo modulo de alsa-driver usando module-assistant o desde http://www.alsa-project.org
<leonardo_> no chakal^-^, sólo tengo el de la placa
<chakal^-^> vale
<chakal^-^> cat /proc/asound/cards
<chakal^-^> que tienes
<chakal^-^> leonardo_, me voy a ir, si estas ocupado lo dejamos para otro dia xD
<chakal^-^> lo digo por que si te dicen algo y contestas cada 15 minutos ...
<leonardo_> si, un poco
<leonardo_>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia | HDA NVidia at 0xfe028000 irq 20
<mimecar> chakal^-^, es el satelite
<chakal^-^> je
<chakal^-^> que version tienes leonardo_
<leonardo_> quantal
<chakal^-^> y no tienes gstreamer-properties ?
<chakal^-^> eso lo dudo mucho
<chakal^-^> a no ser que te cargaras gnome-media
<leonardo_> no lo tengo, me dice que puedo usar apt-get install gstreamer-properties
<chakal^-^> instala alsa-media
<chakal^-^> que es donde esta
<leonardo_> ok
<mimecar> xfce no tiene gstreamer?
<chakal^-^> algo has borrado
<chakal^-^> pero usas xfce ?
<leonardo_> pues uso mate
<chakal^-^> mimecar, creo que nos equivocamos, el del xfce y sonido era alpc360
<chakal^-^> osea gnome
<mimecar> si usas mate en lugar de unity
<mimecar> tienes que tener gstreamer
<chakal^-^> a no ser que lo borrara
<mimecar> esas usando ubuntu o una distribución derivada de ubuntu?
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> <leonardo_> quantal
<mimecar> chakal^-^, hay distribuciones derivadas que dejan el mismo identificador que la versión de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> cat /etc/issue
<chakal^-^> cat /proc/version
<chakal^-^> como no sea mint
<leonardo_> mmm ya... voy a formatear este pc, empiezo a desconfiar de la pureza del sistema operativo con el que está
<mimecar> si ha instalado ubuntu con gnome gstreamer forma parte del sistema
<leonardo_> ... pura apariencia de ubuntu y todos sus logo, pero cat /etc/issue dice mint
<chakal^-^> leonardo_, mint ... vale
<chakal^-^> instalastes gnome-media ?
<leonardo_> si
<chakal^-^> pues ya lo tendras
<chakal^-^> marca alsa y reinicia sesion a ver ...
<chakal^-^> pero me da que es por otra cosa
<leonardo_> mmm... pues veré que pasa y te comento
<chakal^-^> y te pasa con todos los sonidos ?
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo un video con el vlc o otro reproductor hace lo mismo ?
<leonardo_> todos los sonidos
<leonardo_> bueno, gracias por la ayuda con lo del gstreamer-properties, funcionó al menos por el momento no ha hecho los ruidos que hacía con cada sonido que se produjera
<mimecar> leonardo_, ayuda que la próxima vez que tengas un problema
<mimecar> digas que usas mint (o uses ubuntu directamente)
<leonardo_> ok gracias
<matteo_> hola a todos :)
<matteo_> chicos son un par de dias que he comprado un adaptator wi fi usb G-sky link pero todavia no entiendo porque en linux cada vez que quiero conectarme a mi red despues de un poco se desconecta y me pide otra vez la contraseña...no se que hacer :(
<cs_boy> <o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-02
<COMPUTADORA> quiero aprender manejar ubuntu
<Patero-ng> hola amigos
<Patero-ng> les cuento me enamorado de una anorexica llamada ashley que conoci en el  siquiatrico
<Patero-ng> tiene 26 yo 30 ahora ya no la veo porque yo sali, volvi al hospital para visitarle y creo que me quiere pero no pude perdirle su informacion personal ahora ya se fue a su casa y no se donde ubicarla creo que la perdi para siempre
<Patero-ng> solo se de parte de una amiga de alla de la misma unidad que se esta tratando con un doctor privado
<Patero-ng> lo que es el amor
<successus> salud
<SkavenXXI> Patero-ng una trastornada..... te gusta el riesgo eh xD
 * xoan buenas
<Iulia> hola!! Buenas a tod@s! Necesito aclarar una cosa, por favor, a ver quien me puede ayudar. He instalado Ubuntu 13.10 en un portátil que tenía Windows 8. Lo he reemplazado, es lo que quería. Ahora quiero instalarlo en un sobremesa que tiene el XP , pero no me aparece la opción instalar junto a otro sistema como antes, sino Reemplazar XP por Ubuntu.
<Iulia> Qué puedo hacer, por favor? Es muy importante no borrarlo
<Xago> por alguna razón, ya no me aparece el ícono de conexión a internet en la barra de tareas
<Xago> cómo hago para que aparezca de nuevo?
<Xago> desde ya muchas gracias
<GridCube> Xago, fijate que este el "plugin indicators" addon en tu barra de tareas
<Xago> cómo llego ahí?
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> no uso unity
<Skyrax> Hey que tal! necesito un poco de su ayuda comunidad :)
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Skyrax> Gracias, lo que pasa es que puse el comando para registrar mi nick y supuestamente lo que vi en ingles dice que me enviaron un mensaje a mi correo, y tengo 1 dia para activarlo, entro a mi correo y no veo nada, saben por que ocurre esto?
<GridCube> capas que escribiste mal tu mail, o que entro a la caja de spam de tu servidor
<Skyrax> Muy cierto, Estaba en el de spam
<maru123> Hoola
<plops> maru123: hola?
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:43:09)
 * xoan buenas
<hatemachine1> hola gente
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-03
<plops> Hola
<LinoSP> alguien sabe sobre donde encontrar ejemplos de programacion en asterisk
<everardo8119> arp
<everardo8119> buenas noches
<talo> hola
 * xoan buenas
<Monkey_> Hola
<Monkey_> Tengo problema con instalar una aplicacion y esto es lo que me devuelve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6513952/
<Monkey_> Como diablos instalo el debconf?
<Monkey_> Ubuntu tiene varios errores, intento solucionar y aparece otro error.
<Monkey_> Me vuele loco~
<Monkey_> Como me lo quito de encima, sin hacer tanta madre?
<ivedci89-desktop> install debconf????
<Monkey_> Pues eso es lo que dice!
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get intall debconf
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get install debconf
<Monkey_> dpkg: error: fallo al abrir el fichero de información del paquete `/var/lib/dpkg/available' para leer: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Monkey_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Monkey_> Solucionar "este" problema para resolver otro problema.
<ivedci89-desktop> a ese nivel volveria a instalar ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> nunca me ha faltado debconf
<ivedci89-desktop> debe de vewnir por default instalado
<ivedci89-desktop> https://www.google.com.ar/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=instalar+debconf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=G8WdUpvZEoTLsQSl2YCoBQ
<ivedci89-desktop> dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<ivedci89-desktop> solo el administrador "root" pueder reconfigurarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> Monkey_
<pepo--> alguien usando impresora epson L110?
<GridCube> no creo
<aguitel> tengo una multifunction epson modelo cx5600 y solo me funciona el scanner con versiones antiguas de ubuntu ,o debian o archlinux, creo que es por el kernel ,alguna idea?
<pepo--> o alguien que haya trabajado alguna vez con una epson L110 y le haya funcionado
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<PeLL> hola a tod@s :)
<PeLL> alguien puede decirme como cambiarle el nombre al kernel en ubuntu
<GridCube> PeLL, tenes que recompilarlo
<PeLL> me está dando problemas por todos lados el jodio
<PeLL> si me dices como hacer eso ..
<GridCube> ni idea
<PeLL> xD
<GridCube> nunca compile un kernel
<PeLL> he abierto ya 50 webs de como , y todo error
<PeLL> se ve facil en web , hago los pasos , y nada
<RafaelJoseY> buenas tardes, alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar un problema que tengo al conectarme a una red de windows?
<everardo8119> usa samba
<everardo8119> rafael
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:17:34)
<amed> necesito hacer una configuración especial para obtener salida hdmi de una lenovo s400 ?
<amed> salida de video
<mimecar> depende de tu hardware y de la vesión de ubuntu
<amed> version 13.10, y uso un cable hdmi/vga
<mimecar> estas usando un convertidor VGA / HDMI?
<amed> así es
<mimecar> sólo tienes que activar la salida VGA
<mimecar> eso suponiendo que el convertidor funcione bien adaptando las señales
<amed> bueno la salida es hdmi
<amed> y la entrada de mi proyector es vga
<mimecar> HDMI tiene varias versiones
<mimecar> si no saca señal analógica no te sirve el cable
<amed> chispas
<sid-cl> Hola. Hay alguien que sea de chile?
<mimecar> es posible
 * Basque nas
<sid-cl> me intersa saber si hay alguien de chile, tengo intensiones de formar una comunidad, especificamente en valparaiso
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> una consulta
<CarlosNeyPastor> luego de entrar en el modo consola presonando CTRL + ALT + F2
<CarlosNeyPastor> como vuelvo al entorno gráfico sin necesidad de reiniciar el pc?
<mimecar> la próxima vez no pegues texto
<mimecar> alt + F7 normalmente
<waflessnet> alguien ha probado CrunchBang ?
<ivedci89> hola tengo ubuntu recien instalado en otra pc y no se ve el sobrecito de mensajeria
<ivedci89> hoola
<ivedci89> cómo se llama el sobre ese
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-04
<Stacole> Hola buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar a acceder a la camara de mi laptot "ubuntu 13.04" desde mi ceular Android?
<Stacole> EXIT
<c9533> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a4675> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<l1722> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<r5106> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<z7898> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<w8982> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<f8195> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<z5653> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<d1015> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<r5106> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<t7690> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<v5202> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<v5202> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<t7690> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<t7690> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<t7690> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<s2297> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<p1473> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<p1473> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<p1473> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<p1473> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<d3796> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<d3796> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<d1015> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<y5736> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<z5653> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a5138> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<q7349> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<o8678> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<n4023> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<n5976> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a2108> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<h8439> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<e6128> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<q5012> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<k4851> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a5138> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<q7349> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<o8678> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<n4023> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a2108> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<h8439> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<i8149> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a4861> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<n5976> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<e6128> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<n9642> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<t7690> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<v5202> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<s2297> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<a2991> Y USTEDES SE HACEN LOS HACKERS? JAJAJJA
<q7349> help
<a5138> help
<n5976> help
<e6128> help
<k4851> help
<q5012> help
<s6160> help
<u386> help
<m3078> help
<a5138> help
<v5202> help
<v5202> help
<v5202> help
<t7690> help
<t7690> help
<t7690> help
<a2991> help
<leprechuanese> que ya salen los trolls entre semana tambien?
<leprechuanese> yo tenia entendido que eran viernes, sabados y domingos
 * xoan buenas
<pirulinux1> buenas como estan tengo un pequeño problemita creando un script que se ejecute cuando el equipo encienda en debian y ubuntu es facil solo lo pones en el init.d le das permiso de ejecusion actualisas el rc.d y listo pero en canaima no funciona abra alguna otra manera de hacerlo          nota: ya busque en google y para canaima nada me ha funcionado
<RAPTOR_> saludoos
<RAPTOR_> tengo un problema con este comando
<RAPTOR_> echo "ifconfig br0 down; ifconfig wifi0 down; ifconfig ath0 down; ifconfig wifi0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55;ifconfig ath0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55; ifconfig ath0 up; ifconfig wifi0 up; ifconfig br0 up" >  /etc/persistent/rc.mac_address
<RAPTOR_> cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
<RAPTOR_> reboot
<hugodidier> Hola
<RAPTOR_> hola
<RAPTOR_> alguna ayuda?
<hugodidier> Que tal raptor gracias, busco un programa que se conecte a la red de Ares, alguna sugerencia? eh visto varios tutoriales con varios pasos pero no se si funcionen y quiero estar seguro antes de instalar algo
<GridCube> no creo que puedas sin usar wine
<GridCube> hugodidier, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14827
<GridCube> hugodidier, http://alternativeto.net/software/ares/?platform=linux
<carlos_> Hola alguien para una consulta?
<carlos_> Hola
<krytarik> !pregunta | carlos_
<kubot> carlos_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<carlos_> Ok, Tuve una falla de un paquete, específicamente el Tumbler, lo desinstalé y se terminaron los mensajes de falla, el sistema puede trabajar sin problemas sin ese paquete?
<hugodidier> gracias <GridCube>
<mimecar> tumbler no es un paquete crítico
<carlos_> Ok, gracias por el dato, hasta el momento no tengo problemas sin él, gracias.
<krytarik> carlos_: Ve aquí - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799795
<[|HuGO|]> hola, me ayudan?
<mimecar> depende
<[|HuGO|]> se me borró unity, entre por tty e instale xfce4, ahora unity-3d era el que traia los efectos?
<mimecar> unity3d o compiz
<mimecar> si has borrado unity reinstalalo
<[|HuGO|]> quisiera instalar unity denuevo pero con efectos (típicas ventanas gelatinosas, etc))
<[|HuGO|]> cual es el package de unity3d para instalarlo?
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<[|HuGO|]> a ver
<[|HuGO|]> sólo ese?
<mimecar> ese instala muchas cosas
<[|HuGO|]> me instaló solo ubuntu-desktop
<[|HuGO|]> creo que lo demas estaba ya instalado
<mimecar> entonces tienes instalado unity
<[|HuGO|]> mimecar, no me funciona
<mimecar> si has instalado ubuntu-desktop tienes todos los paquetes que venían con ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿seleccionas unity en el login gráfico?
<[|HuGO|]> si
<[|HuGO|]> pense que al desinstalar ubuntu-desktop me desinstalarian todos los paquetes pero no, solo se desinstalaba ese
<[|HuGO|]> y al instalarlo solo se instala ese..
<mimecar> si fuera así te habrías quedado sin sistema
<mimecar> los efectos 3D, ¿seguro que te venían de serie de ubuntu?
<[|HuGO|]> no, solo unity 2d
<[|HuGO|]> no se porque no venian con los efectos 3d
<mimecar> la ventana gelatinosa no está en ubuntu directamente
<mimecar> sin añadir cosas
<mimecar> ¿por qué has desinstalado antes unity?
<[|HuGO|]> se desinstalo por error
<mimecar> la ventana gelatinosa puede ser cosa de compiz
<mimecar> Unity 2D no está en ubuntu desde hace un par de versiones
<mimecar> ¿qué versión estas usando?
<[|HuGO|]> 13.10
<mimecar> no puedes tener unity 2D
<mimecar> te sale esa opción en el login gráfico?
<[|HuGO|]> me aparece Ubuntu predeterminado
<mimecar> "Ubuntu predeterminado" no es unity 2d
<[|HuGO|]> ok, como puedo solucionar el tema. Osea, recuperar unity por completo
<mimecar> si instalas compiz podrás usar varios efectos
<mimecar> YA tienes unity por completo
<mimecar> unity en ubuntu 13.10 no tiene las ventanas gelatinosas por defecto
<[|HuGO|]> porque no inician los paneles de unity en mi sistema entonces?
<[|HuGO|]> se me ve solo el wallpaper
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tu problema no era que no salían animaciones 3D?
<[|HuGO|]> esa fue solo una consulta del momento.
<[|HuGO|]> denuevo, el tema y problema principal es ese
<[|HuGO|]> no me inician los paneles de unity ni nada
<mimecar> eso es diferente a lo que era inicialmente
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo con un usuario nuevo?
<[|HuGO|]> no lo he probado
<Thor_> hola a todos?
<waflessnet> Thor_: que buena pelicula
<Thor_> he hecho mejores XD
<Thor_> quien conoce buenos juegos para ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-05
 * Basque ZzZz
<gabriel> Buenas noches. ¿Alguien sabe como configurar los colores en digiKam? me aparecen las ayudas con un color que no se puede leer.
<Ramero> Hola que tal un saludo a toda la comunidad
<Ramero> hay alguien qeu intercambiar conocimientos
<Ramero> acerca de ubuntu
<Ramero> soy nuevo en este medio y quiero tener amigos que me ayuden a conocer
<Ramero> acerca de este formidable sistema operativo
<leprechuanese> google tiene miles de tutos
<Ramero> Hola linuxeros
<Ramero> ho¡¡¡¡ gracias por el apollo leprechuanese
<Ramero> y tu que tal andas de conocimientos al respecto
<leprechuanese> si ocupabas palabras de aliento pues "Bienvenido?"
<Ramero> si gracias
<Ramero> estoy probando un disco que me regalaron
<leprechuanese> pues no mucho, uso linux hace 1 año, tengo 17 años y soy mexicano.
<Ramero> ubuntu live
<Ramero> exelente hasta que encontré un compatriota
<Ramero> gracias por compartir
<Ramero> yo tengo solo dias usando
<leprechuanese> aqui hay muchos
<Ramero> este disco que me obsequiaromn
<Ramero> es el ubunto live
<Ramero> no conozco mucho pero me las ingenie
<Ramero> para instalarlo
<Ramero> desde el aranque de mi pc
<Ramero> yo tambien soy mexicano y te triplico la edad
<leprechuanese> que bien, lo primero que debes de hacer es actualizarlo
<Ramero> bueno la verdad no pude crear una particion nueva en mi disco
<leprechuanese> pulsas alt f2, te va salir una ventanita como la de CMD.EXE de windows ...a esa le lamamos terminal y ahi ejecutas 2 comandos:
<Ramero> no me lo permitió mi S O windows
<leprechuanese> sudo apt-get upgrade
<leprechuanese> sudo apt-get update
<leprechuanese> oh, entonces todavia no lo haz instalado
<Ramero>  no
<Ramero> estoy utilizando un disco
<Ramero> ubuntu live
<leprechuanese> que te dio probloemnas de UEFI =
<leprechuanese> ?
<Ramero> quice usar partition magic
<Ramero> para particinar mi disco desde wind
<Ramero> pero no lo hace
<leprechuanese> que windows usas?
<Ramero> por eso no pude instalar
<Ramero> uso xp servipak III
<leprechuanese> en ese caso, en partition magic resize o achica la primaria particion de tu windows digamos unos 20g y reinicias en live ubuntu y seleccionas instalar junto a otros sistemas operativos y ahi va
<leprechuanese> dejale unos 20g para ubuntu, y si puedes mas ...mas
<Ramero> bueno lo intente y aparentemente todo va bien
<Ramero> pero al reiniciar no pasa nada
<Ramero> sigue la prticion original
<Ramero> completa
<leprechuanese> si digamos tu primaria es 120, hazla mas chica de unos 100g o menos, asi dejas 20g para ubuntu, ya una vez asi, reinicias con el live y iinstalas usando el espacio libre y junto a otros sistemas operativos
<Ramero> haber si entiendo con partition magin modifico mi particiono primaria de mi disco
<vipintruder> no te olvideos de aplicar los cambios en partition magic.
<Ramero> que es de 40 gigas y lo dejo en 20 y luego reinicio con el lib es corecto?
<leprechuanese> que es lib?
<vipintruder> si, quiso decir live cd.
<Ramero> me equivoque es liv
<Ramero> cd
<Ramero> bueno empiezo nuevamente cuando modifico la particion primaria
<Ramero> de mi dico
<leprechuanese> si es de 40 dejalo en 30 y deja 10 para ubuntu
<Ramero> con partition magic al palicar los cambios se reinicia mi maquina
<Ramero> pero no reconoce la modificación sigue igual
<Ramero> conocen otro medio de hacrlo?
<leprechuanese> ya que apliques los cambion, creas una particion primaria de 10g en tipo fat32 ...y aplicas, entonces ya inicias en live cd
<vipintruder> si, inicia el live cd de ubuntu...
<vipintruder> instala gparted y particiona con ese programa
<Ramero> gparted se usa en windows ?
<vipintruder> inicia el live cd y vísame cuando tenga ubuntu live
<vipintruder> no en ubuntu
<vipintruder> desde live cd
<Ramero> entonces descargo gparted y lo instalo en liv cd ?
<vipintruder> si, usted inicie ubuntu desde el live cd, una vez que tena ubuntu live cd iniciado le sigo indicando.
<vipintruder> que version de ubuntu tiene en ese cd?
<Ramero> 2.12.1
<vipintruder> como???
<vipintruder> aviseme cuando tenga ubuntu iniciado.
<Ramero> y ahora estoy en liv cd iniciado
<Ramero> ya estoy wn liv cd iniciado
<vipintruder> ok, pulse simultaneamente las teclas <CTRL> <ALT> y dejandolas pulsadas, pulse la T
<vipintruder> se le abrirá una ventana negra como la del cmd de windows.
<vipintruder> aviseme cuando la tenga
<Ramero> esto lo hago sobre el escritorio en la ventana que me aparecio
<vipintruder> que le dice la ventana que le apareció? le da la opcion de escoger el idioma o algo?
<Ramero> tecleo en el escritorio nogme y no susede nada
<Ramero> estoy corriendo este sistema desde el cd
<vipintruder> si, le aparece algun menu arriba a la izquierda?
<Ramero> no sucede nada
<Ramero> aplicaiones   palces sistem
<Ramero> Aplicaciones   Places   System
<vipintruder> un momento por favor
<vipintruder> ok
<vipintruder> un momento
<Ramero> y unos iconos de internet  ayuda y cliente de correoevolution
<vipintruder> dentro de aplicaciones, busque en los menus un programa que diga: Terminal
<Ramero> si ya lo he visto y lo abri me aparece como cuando usa uno la ventana de dos
<vipintruder> ok, perfecto
<vipintruder> ahora ponga este comando y dele al intro: cat /etc/lsb-release
<vipintruder> cat /etc/lsb-release
<vipintruder> hay un espacio luego del cat
<vipintruder> necesito saver los numeros que aparecen luego de esto: DISTRIB_RELEASE=
<vipintruder> *saber
<Ramero> si ya aaraecio RELEASE=5.10
<vipintruder> uuuy, ese disco ya es muy antiguo, actualmente Ubuntu va por la version 13.10
<Ramero> ENTONCES QUE HAGO consigo esa version ?
<vipintruder> yo le recomiendo que si, yo le paso el enlace para descargarla.
<vipintruder> un momento.
<Ramero> haber descargue un liv cd de red hat hace unos dias puede sevir
<vipintruder> si, pero este canal es de ubuntu y seguramente alguien se ofenda si le ayudo con esa distribución.
<leprechuanese> yo no
<Ramero> buieno no tengo inconveniente me late ubuntu ademas es el primerocon el que estoy incursionando
<vipintruder> usted sabría decirme las características de su pc: memoria, microprocesador, etc. ?
<Ramero> por favoar dame el link para descargar una version ms reciente de ubuntu
<vipintruder> repito: usted sabría decirme las características de su pc: memoria, microprocesador, etc. ?
<Ramero> si es un procesador intel lamemoria es 387 aunque puede correr hasta dos gigas pero no he encontrado la memoria
<vipintruder> aun esta con el Terminal de ubuntu abierto ?
<Ramero> si claro
<vipintruder> un momento
<vipintruder> ingrese este comando: lscpu
<vipintruder> necesito saber: Arquitectura y CPU Mhz
<Ramero> command not fous  le pongo espacios o algo ?
<vipintruder> no, un momento
<vipintruder> clear
<nilo> Saludos a todos
<vipintruder> perdon.
<vipintruder> pruebe este: cat /proc/meminfo
<nilo> necesito ayuda con el sonido de mi portatil, en ubuntu 13.10
<vipintruder> necesito ver uno que dice: MemTotal:
<nilo> he buscado y rebuscado pero no encuentro solucion
<Ramero> meoria total 386824 y la forma como se esta utilizando
<vipintruder> un momento
<nilo> generalmente adicionando "options snd-hda-intel model=auto"
<nilo> se me solucionaba el problema
<nilo> pero ahora esto no funciona
<nilo> alguien que me pueda dar una mano con eso????
<vipintruder> Ramero: Su pc no tiene memoria suficiente para la ultima version de Ubuntu.
<Ramero> burno que version puedo usar ?
<vipintruder> ponga este comando por favor: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<vipintruder> necesito: model name y cpu MHz
<Ramero> Genuine intel pentium 4 a 1500 MHz
<Ramero> hay varia informacion que otro dato se necesita
<vipintruder> un momento
<Ramero> memoria total 386824
<vipintruder> no puede usted obtener mas memoria?, porque el procesador esta bien.
<vipintruder> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Ramero> cuanta memoria mas necesito
<vipintruder> es que no llega
<Ramero> segun lei en el manual de la maquina puede correr dos gigas solo
<Ramero> que debo activar unos jomper
<Ramero> en la trjeta madre
<vipintruder> 1 gb estaría bién.
<Ramero> un giga ok
<Ramero> voy a trtar de consguir los sims de memoria como es viejita haber si la encuentro
<vipintruder> ok, le paso el link, un momento...
<Ramero> puedes darme tu e:mail par mantenrme en contacto contigo
<Ramero> estoy dispuesto a cubrir tus honorarios por la ayuda que me proporicones
<Ramero> me interesa mucho meterme en esta corriente de linuxeros
<vipintruder> el link es: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<vipintruder> Haga click abajo del todo a la izquierda sale un mensaje que dice: Not now, take me to the download ›
<vipintruder> y comienza la descarga.
<Ramero> ahora la ultima version puede correr en un amd 1.5 ghz con dos gigas de memo portatril ?
<vipintruder> yo monte una maquina virtual con esa info y va bien.
<vipintruder> entonces le colocará usted 2 gigas de memoria?. Perfecto.
<Ramero> esa es otra forma de hacerlo, maquina virtual ?
<Ramero> puedes darme tu correo para seguir en contacto contigo si puedes ayudar ?
<nilo> alguien puede darme una mano con el sonido ???
<vipintruder> no no, para poder guiarle y hacer prueba, cambios, etc sin modificar mi equipo, lo que hago es utilizar una aplicación que me permite instalar un ordenador en una ventana.
<vipintruder> eso es una maquina virtual, y se le pueden configurar la memoria, el micro, el disco, etc, para emular a un pc real.
<vipintruder> se llama "virtualbox", por si le interesa.
<vipintruder> y es gratuita.
<Ramero> bueno te pregunto me puedes ayudar en esto
<vipintruder> nilo: Has mirado en configuración de sonido si tines seleccionada la salida correcta?
<vipintruder> nilo: pega el resultado de este comando: aplay -l | grep -i tarjeta
<nilo> he probado con la salida digital y con altavoces, desde la configuración de sonido
<nilo> ok
<vipintruder> no no, salida analogica
<nilo> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<nilo> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
<vipintruder> ok, un momento
<Ramero> ok vipíntruder gracias por el tiempo dedicado, solo dime como puedo copiar este chat para consulta posterior
<vipintruder> ok, en configuracion de sonido selecciona: Salida analogica y prueba son el boton que dice sonido de prueba.
<vipintruder> Ramero: tiene que seleccionarlo todo con el ratón y luego click derecho y luego pegarlo en un editor de textos.
<nilo> con el pavucontrol, en la pestaña configuración , audio interno esta seleccionado "Estéreo Analógico Dúplex"
<vipintruder> espera, entra en configuracion de sonigo (arriba a la izquierda de tu pantalla), en la pestaña salida selecciona "Salida analogica", luego en modo selecciona: "Estereo analogico salida" y luego ve al boton "Sonido de prueba" y prueba a ver si sale el sonido.
<vipintruder> comprueba el volumen he !
<nilo> en la configuración de sonido, en la pestaña salida, solo me aparecen las siguientes opciones
<nilo> "Salida digital (S/PDIF)" audio interno
<nilo> y "Altavoces" audio interno
<vipintruder> Esa, altavoces, audio interno
<vipintruder> tienes los altavoces encendidos y con volumen?
<vipintruder> se que son tonterias, pero no me quiero liar y que sea una facil.
<vipintruder> en "modo" que sale?
<nilo> ok, esta seleccionada esa opción, y el volumen esta subido
<vipintruder> ok, en modo que te sale?
<nilo> no tengo altavoces externos conectados, solo el audio del propio portatil
<vipintruder> "Modo", dentro de "Configuración de Sonido".
<vipintruder> ok
<nilo> y no me aparece la la opción modo
<vipintruder> y la opcion "Probar"
<vipintruder> ?
<vipintruder> con un boton que dice "Sonido de prueba"?
<nilo> probar si
<vipintruder> dale ahí
<nilo> ya verifique y no hay sonido
<vipintruder> ok, en una consola ejecuta: alsamixer
<nilo> si conecto mis audifonos
<nilo> si hay sonido
<nilo> ok, ya estoy en alsamixer
<vipintruder> ahhhhh, entonces se que quemaron los altavoces del pc (o se te desconectaron internamente o algo así).
<vipintruder> no no, si con los audifonos tienes sonido, ya esta !
<nilo> tengo una partición en la que tengo instalado windows por lo de los juegos
<nilo> y el sonido funciona bien
<vipintruder> la placa de sonido esta bien, eso es lo bueno.
<vipintruder> si?
<nilo> antes de poner ubuntu 13.10 tenia la 13.04 y   aumentando
<vipintruder> a ver si entiendo bien....
<nilo> options snd-hda-intel model=auto funcionaba
<nilo> pero con la 13.10 no funciona esa solución
<vipintruder> el portatil con ubuntu 13.10 no tiene sonido pero con audifonos si, y en windows si tienes sonido con los altavoces del portatil?
<nilo> si exactamente, es así como dices
<vipintruder> prueba: sudo alsa force-reload y dime si va.
<nilo> ok
<vipintruder> va?
<nilo> no, sigue sin funcionar, ¿no es necesario reiniciar verdar??
<vipintruder> no, te voy a pasar el procedimiento completo, son tres comando y reiniciar, ahí van:
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio
<vipintruder> sudo alsa force-reload
<vipintruder> y luego reinicia.
<nilo> ok
<vipintruder> te espero...
<Ramero> vipintruder gracias por la ayuda hasta la proxima
<vipintruder> on, un saludo.
<vipintruder> ok, un saludo.
<Ramero> igual adios
<vipintruder> nilo, funciona?
<nilo> no, sigue sin sonido, verifique nuevamente los volumenes
<nilo> pero aún no
<vipintruder> ok, sigo:
<vipintruder> ejecuta esto en una Terminal:
<vipintruder> sudo gedit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<vipintruder> Cambia: RUN=yes por RUN=no
<nilo> ok
<vipintruder> reinicia y prueba.
<vipintruder> estaba en yes?
<nilo> no tuve que cambiar, ya está en no
<vipintruder> ah, ok, entonces no reinicies.
<vipintruder> ejecuta alsamixer y sube todos los volumentes que encuentes.
<nilo> ok
<nilo> ok
<vipintruder> su dejas apretada la tecla para ir a la derecha, veras mas menus ocultos que te aparecen, sube todo.
<nilo> todos lo volúmenes arriba ya probé y aun sin sonido
<vipintruder> una cosa, vuelve a alsamixer y cambia todos los que tengan las letras MM por 00, pulsando la tecla "m" en cada uno.
<nilo> ya hice eso
<vipintruder> ok
<BALTAA> Buenas noches..
<BALTAA> Tengo una pregunta, será posible hacer respaldo de unos paquetes bajado desde synaptic, para instalarlo en otra computadora sin tener que volverlos a descargar?
<vipintruder> prueba esto cambiando los datos entre parentesis (y quitando los parentesis claro):
<vipintruder> sudo chown -R (username):(username) /run/user/(USER ID)/pulse
<nilo> ok
<nilo> chown: no se puede acceder a «/run/user/nilo/pulse»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<vipintruder> ok, dejame ver donde la metieron
<nilo> ok
<nilo> BALTAA lo que descargas para instalar los paquetes se guardan en la carpeta /var/cache/apt/archives
<nilo> de ahí puedes copiar los archivos y llevarlos a otra máquina en el mismo directorio, así ya no se descargan nuevamente
<BALTAA> al terminar la descarga, no se borran? es que son m{as de 10gb
<vipintruder> ejecuta como usuario normal: aplay -l
<vipintruder> y dime lo que sale
<nilo> creo que fue mi error puse mi usuario en lugar del id del usuario
<nilo> lo acabo de corregir y todo ok
<nilo> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<nilo> Subdispositivos: 1/1
<nilo> Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<vipintruder>  ok
<nilo> tarjeta 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
<nilo> Subdispositivos: 1/1
<nilo> Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<vipintruder> si haces un: ls -l  /run/user/(USER ID)/pulse
<vipintruder> que usuario te sale?
<nilo> me sale mi usuario
<vipintruder> ok
<vipintruder> prueba?
<vipintruder> va?
<nilo> no, no da sonido
<vipintruder> ok, prueba esto:
<vipintruder> sudo usermod -aG audio,video,pulse,pulse-access TU_USUARIO
<nilo> el comando salio ok
<vipintruder> va?
<nilo> no, aun no
<nilo> :'(
<vipintruder> en ubuntu dicen que hay un pequeño bug con la actualizacion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361730/no-sounds-after-upgrade
<vipintruder> ya me quedé sin ideas.
<vipintruder> copia de seguridad del /home y reinstala
<nilo> gracias vipintruder revisare el link, ya reinstale y actualice todo, reviso el link
<vipintruder> BALTAA: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<vipintruder> BALTAA: te llevas ese archivo al otro PC y ejecutas estos comandos:
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get update
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vipintruder> sudo dpkg --set-selections < ubuntu-files
<vipintruder> sudo dselect install
<vipintruder> y ya está.
<vipintruder> Si te aparece que el comando dselect no se encuentra, instala el programa con: sudo apt-get install dselect
<vipintruder> BALTAA: He leido mal la pregunta, de la forma que te mencioné antes, los volvería a descargar.
<vipintruder> NOTA: openssl.org caido: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/openssl.org
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<eduardo__> hola
<eduardo__> alguien por ahi....
<pirulinux1> estoy apunto de comprarme una chromebook que deberia tener en cuenta antes de hacerlo
<SkavenXXI> pirulinux1 que sin internet a mano tendrás una tabla para cortar chorizo super cara
<zerver> XD
<pirulinux1> umm mucha rason SkavenXXI boy a comprarla si al final no me gusta le instala debian
<SkavenXXI> se le puede instalar un linuz?
<SkavenXXI> bueno, en ese caso, adelanto
<SkavenXXI> *ante
<SkavenXXI> lo suyo sería alguna suerte de dualboot chromeOS/linuz
<pirulinux1> es posible incluso hay quienes montan linux directamente sobre chromeOS y pueden aceder a linux sin tener que reiniciar ni nada y en menos de 5 segundos
<SkavenXXI> curioso
<SkavenXXI> pero esos cacharros no llevan memoria de almacenamiento, no? (esa es la idea xD)
<SkavenXXI> que va todo sobre tarjetas SD o qué? xD
<pirulinux1> si bastante lo que me preocupa es eso tienen un disco rigido de 16 a 32 gb
<pirulinux1> y el resto en un discoduro online que te regala la google por 2 años
<SkavenXXI> claro, la idea es trabajar con la nube y todo son servicios online
<SkavenXXI> el almacenamieto debe de ser sólo para el sistema .... nada de guardar archivos en local
<pirulinux1> boy a comprarla aprovechando que me la estan dejando economica si no me gusta la vendo y listo
<SkavenXXI> pero el cacharro ese vendao tiene que servir de poco, no? xDDDDD
<pirulinux1> jajajaja muy chistoso SkavenXXI es posible que se resfrie si no la arropo
<SkavenXXI> :)
<pirulinux1> :-D
<pirulinux1> por cierto como me quito ese 1 yo antes era pirulinux nada mas
<SkavenXXI> /nick pirulinux
<SkavenXXI> supongo :D
<abailarri> Buenas. Desde hace algunos dias a veces mi teclado pierde su configuracion y los simbolos no se corresponden con las teclas. Alguna sugerencia por favor
<BALTA00> como instalo un archivo .deb?
<abailarri> BALTA00, con dpkg -i nombrearchivo desde la terminal
<BALTA00> gracias
<BALTA00> gracias
<MrTulias> abailarri, ¿has mirado en 'configuración del teclado'?
<eliricci> hola, me he puesto el openbox en ubuntu, y no tiene menu como antes (12.04) ahora estoy en 13.10
<Guest84918> necesito una ayuda urgente al reiniciar mi ubuntu 13.10 se queda congelado en la patalla de carga
<Guest84918> no se que hacer
<Guest84918> ayudenme por favor
<eliricci> Ctrl+Alt+ImpPant+REISUB
<eliricci> escrini reisub mienstras tienes todo eso presionado
<SkavenXXI> y ya si puedes hacer el pinopuente mientras combinas las teclas, lo grabas en video y lo subes a youtube, que te queremos ver :)
<eliricci> yo lo he hecho SkavenXXI
<SkavenXXI> y lo has subido ?
<SkavenXXI> pasa el link xD
<eliricci> es muy facil si tienes dos manos o vos sos manco?
<Guest84918> pues alguna vez me habia pasado y reinstale elgdm
<Guest84918> y solucionado
<Guest84918> pero ahora
<Guest84918> sale la pantalla de arranque y quedad dando vultas y vueltas y no carga
<Guest84918> la parte de donde se coloca la clave
<eliricci> entonces debes poner otra resolucio monitor
<eliricci> Guest84918:
<eliricci> Ctrl+Alt+[+]
<eliricci> en ese mismo momento
<Guest84918> estoy escribindo desd ela usb live
<Guest84918> ya rgesor
<Guest84918> regreso tratare de hacerlo
<Guest46656> ayuda por favor
<Guest46656> ya no se que hacer no me inicia mi ubuntu 13.10 se queda en el logo cargando pegado
<Guest46656> carga infinitamente
<Guest46656> pero nada que puedo entrar
<pirulinux> entra por modo seguro i ejecuta startx
 * Basque nas
<Xago> hola chicos, cómo puedo ver cuál dhcp server está actuando sobre una tarjeta en particular en mi ubuntu? ifconfig -a no muestra eso
<mimecar> ni te lo mostrará
<Xago> en windows es "ipconfig /all" y muestra una línea DHCP Server
<Xago> con la IP correspondiente
<mimecar> estará en las primeras direcciones de tu rango de IP
<Xago> ??
<mimecar> si tu IP es 192.168.0.19
<mimecar> lo tendrás en 192.168.0.1
<Xago> ok.
<Xago> tengo un Meraki de Cisco, que me está reclamando en mi laptop conflicto de IP. Es al único que le indica que dos  Mac Address apuntan a la misma IP. Situación que he revisado y no es así. Será por el hecho que tengo máquinas virtuales corriendo dentro?
<mimecar> si hay dos IP's iguales alguien ha cogido una IP
<mimecar> las máquinas virtuales usan la IP de la real o IP's nuevas
<govatent> buenas. hay alguen que usa rhythmbox con un ipod modelo clásico?  Cuando hago un sync de mucha musica a una vez el programa se cierra
<WyReSP> chicos... no consigo hacer funcionar samba
<WyReSP> para conectar con mi PC de mesa
<WyReSP> que tiene windows 7
<successus> salud
 * Basque talues
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-06
<nmid00> quien trabaja con kvm y con lxc
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favor
<arielsanflo> resulta que al actaulizar ya no pude iniciar secion
<arielsanflo> tengo instalado ubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu585> Buenas noches (Supongo) estoy instalando Xubuntu
<ivedci89> la version ubuntu para servidores que software trae cuales son las diferenciales principales con desktop?
<leprechuanese> aparte que no trae entorno grafico?
<xubuntu644> hola :3
<chilicuil> hola o/
<xubuntu644> hol
<chilicuil> hey
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Hey!
<yokohama> Hola , resulta que el mencionado cacharro tiene soporte paa instalarle  ubuntu aunque no se si para doble nucleo ya lo tienen disponible
<Guest93157> saludos y buen dia
<Guest93157> necesito una gran ayuda resulta que al reiniciar mi ubuntu no me se queda congelandoen l animacion de inicio
<Guest93157> y de hay no pasa
<Guest93157> como pudiera solucionar este problemita
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest93157> 13.10
<Guest93157> gracias mimecar
<Guest93157> como siempre
<Guest93157> a la ayuda
<mimecar> pulsa F2 en el inicio y mira donde se queda bloqueado
<Guest93157> bueno yo hice lo siguente
<Guest93157> control  alt f1
<Guest93157> entre el login y la clave
<Guest93157> y luego startx
<mimecar> ... entonces no se te ha quedado bloqueado
<Guest93157> para poder estar en modo grafico
<Guest93157> pero al reiniciar se queda pegado en la nimacion de inicio
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones
<Guest93157> ya
<Guest93157> lo actualize
<mimecar> si se te quedara bloqueado en la pantalla de inicio, NO podrías pasar a una consola
<Guest93157> la animacion de entrada quef=da cargando infinitamente
<Guest93157> no me da el inicio nde secion
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el inicio y apunta el mensaje en el que se queda
<Guest93157> listo
<Guest93157> ya regreso
<soporte> hola buenos dias alguno puede ayudarme  a como instalar un adaptador inalambrico pci encore n300 en ubntu 13
<mimecar> lo conectas en el PC y no lo detecta ubuntu?
<soporte> no nada no lo detecta
<soporte> ya lo tengo tengo conectado
<soporte> ahora
<soporte> y no lo detecta
<mimecar> has mirado si tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<soporte> entre a la pagina del encore y descargue supuestamente los drivers pero no puedo instalarlos
<mimecar> los drivers hay que compilarlos
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=encore+n300+ubuntu+13.10
<mimecar> en el primer resultado tienes los pasos
<soporte> bueno solo que el mio no es usb sino pci
<mimecar> ok, qué error tienes al instalar los drivers?
<soporte> bueno desgue este rtl8192ce_linux_2.6.0006.0321.2011.tar.gz
<soporte> al darle  ./config me sale este error
<mimecar> ese driver no es para realtek?
<mimecar> y el kernel 2.6?
<mimecar> usa pastebin, NO pegues texto en el canal
<soporte> ya vi porque no es compatible con el kernel que tengo
<mimecar> ese driver no te sirver
<soporte> no ya me di cuenta
<soporte> al parecer no podre usar ese adaptador en ubuntu
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158370
<curso> Hola
<curso> #exit
<arielsanflo> hola saludos
<zerick> hola
<GridCube> !hola | zerick
<kubot> zerick: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favor
<arielsanflo> al iniciar mi ubuintu se queda en la animacion de incio cargando pero no me da u8n error
<arielsanflo> no puedo localizar el error
<arielsanflo> ayudenme por favor
<arielsanflo> ya no se que hacer
<arielsanflo> instale de nuevo el gdm
<arielsanflo> tengo ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> ya te lo he dicho esta mañana
<arielsanflo> no mimecar no encontre
<arielsanflo> ningun error
<arielsanflo> solo queda cargando
<arielsanflo> la naimacion le di f7
<arielsanflo> y nada
<arielsanflo> que me muestra el error
<arielsanflo> lo raro es que cuando le control+alt+f1
<arielsanflo> me sale el login y le doy startx
<arielsanflo> me sale la parte grafica
<arielsanflo> y me sale unity
<arielsanflo> yo tenia gnome-shell
<mimecar> F2
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿has instalado tu gnome-shell?
<arielsanflo> yo lo tenia instaldo
<arielsanflo> siempre
<arielsanflo> desde un principio
<mimecar> entonces no has hecho una instalación limpia de ubuntu 13.10
<arielsanflo> y ahora que puedo hacer
<arielsanflo> formatear
<arielsanflo> otra vez
<mimecar> no hace falta
<arielsanflo> no se que hacer
<mimecar> lo primero es que digas de que sistema partías
<arielsanflo> 3.10
<mimecar> porque esta mañana parecía que era una instalación limpia
<arielsanflo> lo descargue y lo instale
<mimecar> ahora que tenías gnome-shell instalado
<mimecar> cuando lo instalaste tenías el fallo sí o no
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> solo actualize
<arielsanflo> y al reiniciar dejo de funcionar el inicio de secion
<mimecar> lo actualizaste y pusiste programas nuevos?
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> solo actualizo
<mimecar> entonces cuando has puesto gnome-shell?
<arielsanflo> no instalo en esa actualizacin nngun paqute
<arielsanflo> ese lo puse hace mucho apenas lo instale y utilizaba gnome-shell y unity
<arielsanflo> lo desistale
<mimecar> me he perdido
<arielsanflo> desistale unity
<arielsanflo> no me gusta
<mimecar> no has hecho una instalación limpia de ubuntu?
<arielsanflo> y coloque gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> apenas lo instale fue lo primero que hice
<arielsanflo> quitar unity y instalar gnome-shell
<mimecar> pulsa F2 en el arranque y mira los logs
<mimecar> eso o instalas el paquete ubuntu-desktop con sus dependencias
<arielsanflo> bueno hay boy ya regreso
<arielsanflo> grtacias
<arielsanflo> por la pasiencia
<mimecar> por qué no lo has apuntado antes?
<arielsanflo> no pues
<arielsanflo> no tenia idea
<arielsanflo> jajaja
<ariel> regrese
<Guest33870> pero no vi nungun error al cargar con f2
<mimecar> no has visto los mensajes del sistema mientras está cargando?
<Guest33870> si
<Guest33870> los vi
<Guest33870> y todos estan ok
<mimecar> no se queda parado en ninguno?
<Guest33870> no
<Guest33870> pasa derechito
<Guest33870> todos los ok
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el último mensaje antes del bloqueo?
<arielsanflo> regrese
<arielsanflo> stopping startpar bridge for notification of upstart job start/stop
<arielsanflo> esa es la ultima linea que me sale al iniciar
<arielsanflo> regrese
<arielsanflo> hola
<Albalb> Es posible agregar una lista de ips externas con las que SI deseo que ubuntu permita tráfico con iptables?
<mimecar> di lo que quieres hacer
<Albalb> Quiero que ubuntu permita trafico de entrada y salida de un rango de ips
<Albalb> mimecar gracias
<mimecar> para el de entrada tendrás que configurar el router
<mimecar> con ufw puedes permitir y bloquear IP's
<Albalb> osea ufw es como un iptables mimecar ?
<mimecar> usa iptables por debajo
<Guest69450> como recuperar el inicio de secion
<waflessnet> saben como se llama el reproductor de musica de consola que sale en este video :http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AyNkBLhIpQk ?
 * r0drigu3z saludos, alguien que conosca sobre red5
<r0drigu3z> Algun conocedor o que aya trabajado con red5
<mimecar> pregunta directamente y si alguien conoce la respuesta lo dirá
<r0drigu3z> Gracias :)
<r0drigu3z> Ya solucione lo del red5 gracias.. cualquier tema referente a ello me comunican :)
<endika_> hola
<endika_> me podria ayudar alguien sobre como bajar maxthon a xubuntu
<mimecar> quieres descargar ese navegador?
<mimecar> no existe versión nativa
<endika_> vale muchas gracias
<endika> que version de xubuntu teneis??
<mimecar> 13.10
<endika> mimecar yo tambien tengo la 13.10
<endika> y cuantos años teneis
<mimecar> esa información no la doy
<endika> vale no apsa nada yo es q soy un niño
<endika> bueno me voy buenas noches
<endika> hola
<endika> sabe alguien de algun programa para descargar musica
<mimecar> bittorrent
<ivedci89> algun consejo para hacer a ubuntu con unity más rapido? que no sea desactivar compiz por favor... me refiero a más rapido al inicio es muy lento en iniciar sesion
<ivedci89> 13.10
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-07
<endika> hola
<yokohama>  que son 0,5 Amax ? y 1500mA ? que diferencia hay entre ambos ragos o clases de amperios????
<yokohama> hola
<endika> no tengo indicador de xubuntu 13.10 alguien sabe como arreglarlo??
<yokohama> a que llamas un indicador de cxubuntu??
<endika> no tengo indicador de volumen en xubuntu 13.10 alguien sabe como arreglarlo??*
<yokohama> si tienes que descargarte apps dpara xubuntu yo lo hacia asi
<endika> no entiendo
<yokohama> descargate las apps que no recuerdo ahora como se llaman de los repositorios
<yokohama> si la mini apps de la barra para xubuntu
<Guest41998> ayuda por favor no encuentro la manera de que me salga el inicio de  secion
<endika> muchas gracias yokohama
<yokohama> ya lo haS ENCONTRADO
<yokohama> se me ha puesto en mayusculas
<yokohama> sin querer
<Guest41998> despues de una actualizacion no me sale el inicio de secion
<Guest41998> ubuntu 13.10
<yokohama> utiliza recuperacion del bgrub es algo radical pero igual te funciona para acceder
<Guest41998> como lo hago
<yokohama> descargate el super grub 2 y suerte
<endika> yokohama no encuentro nada
<yokohama> es un mini live cd de arranque el super grub 2 ejecutable desde un cd
<endika> no mes irve mi ordenador es un netbook
<yokohama> instalate todas las aplets o como se llamen para xubuntu
<yokohama> o para lxd
<yokohama> lxde
<yokohama> yo solo soy un simple usuario de ubuntu un very basic user  que solo tiene y busca soluciones faciles y directas
<yokohama>   que son 0,5 Amax ? y 1500mA ? que diferencia hay entre ambos ragos o clases de amperios????
<yokohama>  no entiendo que en el transformador conste 0,5 Amax y a la vez figure 12v---1500mA que son 1,5 A [01:21] <yokohama> alguien me lo puede explicar [01:21] <yokohama> ??
<novi2> Hola
<successus> salud
<Vero2> Hola, tengo un problema  con Samba. A veces me sale un cartelito diciendo que por un problema interno se debe cerrar y que en todo caso reinicie. En detalles sale algo relacionado con Samba.
<Vero2> Uso Ubuntu 12.04
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<BALTA00> buen día, alguien activo?
<krytarik> !pregunta | BALTA00
<kubot> BALTA00: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<BALTA00> Recien estoy migrando de Windows, acabo de instalar KDE, y el entorno de esto sigue estando muy feo, hay alguna forma de cambiar la apariencia de las ventanas, para que esto deje de parecer un sistema del 1995?
<successus> salud
<Zanguetsu> Hola a todos una consulta
<Zanguetsu> Alguno a configurado un pinpad para trabajar con ubuntu
<endika> hola
<endika> sabe alguien de algun juego para la nintendo ds??
<mimecar> endika, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> el canal de offtopic es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<endika> eso es para juegos de nintendo??
<mimecar> ubuntu es una distribución de GNU/Linux para el PC
<mimecar> te has metido en un canal de soporte
<endika> vale gracias mimecar
<anikras> alguien sabe algun canal de desarrollo web en html ??
<joquer> hola a todos
<joquer> vengo con dudas
<joquer> a cerca de ubuntu touch de mir y de gtk+
<mimecar> jonne, si no preguntas, no tendrás respuestas
<mimecar> joquer, si no preguntas, no tendrás respuestas
<joquer> mimecar, la preocupación que tengo es respecto a las librerias gtk
<joquer> será que están condenadas a la extinción
<mimecar> por alguna razón en especial?
<joquer> ubuntu empezó a migrar componentes de unity a qt
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> unity sólo lo usa ubuntu
<mimecar> y GTK tiene éxito no por ubuntu
<joquer> pero ubuntu es hoy por hoy la distribución que tiene mas aceptación por tener productos para mobiles y pc
<mimecar> en móviles no tiene aceptación
<joquer> unity touch
<mimecar> y en PC, no tanta
<mimecar> unity touch sólo lo tienes en algunos móviles en beta
<joquer> de los escritorios que he usado (xfce, gnome shell, unity, kde y lxde)
<joquer> unity es el que la integración de componentes está mas maduro en cuanto al usuario final me refiero
<mimecar> no estoy de acuerdo
<mimecar> ubuntu puede pasar a qt o a un servidor gráfico nuevo
<mimecar> pero eso no hará que se deje de usar lo que hay ahora
<joquer> es que a gtk le tengo cierto apego
<mimecar> te impide alguien usarlo?
<joquer> ojalá se usará en otros entornos a demas del escritorio
<joquer> pc
<mimecar> XFCE / LXDE usan librerías en gtk
<mimecar> igual que muchas aplicaciones
<joquer> pero igual no sale del escritorio del pc
<joquer> seria muy bueno verlas andar en entornos mobiles
<mimecar> GTK funcione en PDA's y en sistemas embebidos
<mimecar> en cualquier plataforma que use un servidor gráfico
<joquer> pero segun he leido ese es el inconveniente que para usar gtk debe haber corriendo un servidor gráfico en el entorno y en mobile significa un servicio mas que correr y que consume recursos
<joquer> en cambio qt corre en hardare directamente
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> GTK en un servicio?
<mimecar> QT en hardware?
<joquer> gtk necesita de un servidor gráfico
<mimecar> y QT
<joquer> y lei por ahí que qt tiene la particularidad de no necesitar necesariamente uno fuera de las propias librerias para funcionar
<mimecar> QT necesita un servidor gráfico
<joquer> mimecar volvi
<joquer> mmm yo si dije que algo raro había en eso de que qt podía ejecutarse sin un servidor gráfico
<joquer> lo otro que no me suena es por que? en canonical han decidido crear un servidor gráfico propio existiendo el xorg
<joquer> es decir por que mejor no adecuar xorg a lo que necesita ubuntu y contribuir a su desarrollo que desarrollar uno nuevo desde cero
<alfonso> buenas noches
<alfonso> estoy intentando quitar la pantalla al inicio de ubuntu de kdm y no lo he conseguido, de hecho he quitado casi todo lo de kde y porsupuesto kdm pero no desparece
<alfonso> he reinstalado el grub por si acaso servia de algo pero no ha servido de nada
<alfonso> como no se me ocurre que mas remedios buscar en google y en mis conocimientos (un poco limitadillos por cierto XD ) recurro al canal donde tantas veces me iluminado
<alfonso> a ver si alguien me indica por donde van los tiros XD
<alfonso> ah tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04
<alfonso> se me olvidaba
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-08
<marcos_> Estoy tratando de abrir un puerto con iptables pero al momento de hacer un escaneo no me sale el puerto abierto, si pongo iptables -L si me sale el puerto supuestamente abierto. que puedo hacer ?
<marcos_> cuando escaneo con nmap u otra aplicacion simplemente no aparece "500/tcp closed isakmp
<marcos_> Ayuda con unos puertos por favor
<marcos_> ya los abri pero nmap dice que no esta abierto el puerto sinembargo ufw dice que estan abiertos
<ramrebol> una consulta. Estoy usando ubuntu pero quiero pasarme a xubuntu. Si instalo compiz y algunas aplicaciones a xubuntu este se volvera menos eficiente? es decir, como tambien se instalaran bibliotecas de gnome que se tendran que cargar esto hara que el sistema se vuelva lento?
<vipintruder> marcos_: pero... hay algun servicio activo y escuchando en ese puerto?
<vipintruder> ramrebol: Lo que puede enlentecer el sistema no son las aplicaciónes que instales, sino la catidad que utilices simultaneamente. Si tenes instaladas 40 aplicaciones, pero solo utilizas 2 simultaneamente, no es lo mismo que si utilizar las 40 simultaneamente, no se si me explico ;-)
<vipintruder> Otra cosa son los servicios que se ejecutan en todo momento.
<vipintruder> Todo depende de las aplicaciónes que sean y de las características del PC.
<ramrebol> tienes razon. Sabes si instalar compiz en xubuntu lo vuelve lento?
<vipintruder> Compiz consume bastantes recursos y es algo que esta constantemente en ejecución, por lo que al tenerlo activado sonumerá más recursos que si no lo está.
<vipintruder> Pero repito, depende de las características del pc, memoria, micro, etc.
<vipintruder> Si tienes un pc potente en el que puedas crear una maquina virtual con las características del pc que llevará xubuntu, puedes instalarlo y probar. Otra forma sería con otro disco duro, instalarlo y probar.
<vipintruder> Fíjate en los requisitos de xubuntu y mira si tu pc cumple los mínimos.
<vipintruder> NOTA: Mejor que sobre.
<vipintruder> Para un sistema fluido y rápido: 1.5 GHz procesador, 512 MB o más de memoria (RAM), 6 GB de disco.
<vipintruder> Fuente: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<vipintruder> Para que te hagas una idea, el compiz de un pc que veo ahora mismo consume 53,3 MB de RAM.
<ramrebol> el unico efecto de compiz que uso es "scale". Instalare y vere como me va. Gracias
<vipintruder> Como vez, poco o mucho son términos que dependen del hardware de tu pc, si tienes 256MB de RAM es mucho, si tienes 2GB de RAM, es poco.
<ramrebol> claro, comprendo :)
<vipintruder> Por compararlo con algo, en ese mismo pc firefox consume 120 MB de ram aprox.
<vipintruder> ok
<ramrebol> firefox comsume mas que compiz?  wow. Yo pensaba que compiz era muy pesado
<vipintruder> Eso exactamente lo que tengo en un pc delante mio, con ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<vipintruder> También depende de los efectos, pero este tiene activado de todo.
<vipintruder> Y firefox tiene varias pestañas abiertas y una peli ;-)
<enbudle> buenas. he tenido un par de problemas con mi ubuntu 12.04. sucede que con una probabilidad de quizas 30 o 40% de las veces se demora mas de lo normal en apagar o cerrar sesion. al principio pense que seria por dejar abierto programas que tardan en cerrar como transmission o por dejar terminales como superusuario. pero resulta que es al azar aparentemente. sera algo conocido o solo me pasa a mi, y en cualquiera de los casos como podria saber cual es el pr
<enbudle> ?
<successus> salud o/
<alfonso> buenos días
<successus> buenas alfonso
<alfonso> hola hace tiempo que llevaba con problemas con ubuntu y mi pc, de vez en cuando se me quedaba pillado el mouse y no funcionaba, ademas que me salia una ventana en el sistema diciendo que ubuntu habia experimentado un error interno y si seguia con los problemas debia reiniciar el sistema
<alfonso> así que ayer me decidí a hacer una nueva instalación para ver si se solucionaba los problemas, antes ya había probado a cambiar el mouse y poner uno por cable ya que el que daba los problemas es uno inalambrico pero los problemas seguian
<alfonso> asi que puse linux mint 16 para probrar y nada todo igual
<alfonso> volví a instalar desde cero ubuntu 12.04 y la cosa sigue igual
<alfonso> ademas instale kde y ahora no puedo quitar el gestor de entrada de kde aunque he desinstalado todo kdm kde desktop etc
<alfonso> asi que si alguien me dice como quitarlo se lo agradezco y en cuanto al mouse y el aviso de error  interno lo dejo por imposible
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<talo> Saludos , tengo un problema con mi disco duro , me pone que me quedan 32 gb libres de 180  ,pero me parece que ese dato no es real ya que he mirado todo lo que tengo y realmente no se aproxima a esa cifra , tambien he mirado carpeta por carpeta lo que ocupa y no coincide , mas bien deberia tener unos 100 gb libres....
<talo> buenas , needcsito ayuda con mi disco duro con el tema del espacio libre
<debsan> talo no creo que tu forma de contar el espacio en disco se más eficiente que la de ubuntu
<talo> debsan,  es que no cuadra de ningunamanera , ademas ha sido de repente , me han "volado" unos 40gb
<debsan> talo no se que decirte, es raro que funcione mal. Hay herramientas para saber que es lo que más ocupa en el disco. baobab, por ejemplo
<talo> debsan,  si , es raro , perotengo en las m aquinas virtuales 50GB , solo eso , ya que he mirado todas las carpetas y archivos ocultos , ademas de hacer un find para ver los archivos mas grandes de 100 megas , y me salen solo las maquinas virtuales , que como digo son 50 Gb , deberia tener casi 100 GB de espacio libre , el tema es que ayer tenia 70 libres y hoy me ha arrancado el sistema con 1Gb libre ...
<talo> debsan,  el baobab me confirma lo que yo digo jeje
<talo> debsan,  ya aparecio donde estaba , resulta que hice un backup con grsync en otra carpeta donde no estaba montado el disco externo , gracias por la ayuda
<joquer> ayuda
<joquer> tengo una partición lógica ntfs donde tengo mis datos es una vieja partición que usaba hace años cuando el pc tenia windows
<joquer> tengo todos mis datos allí
<joquer> musica, imagenes, videos, desarrollos...
<joquer> y las carpetas del home son enlaces a esas carpetas en Datos
<joquer> lo que quiero es convertir ese sistema a ext4
<joquer> sin perder los datos
<joquer> la partición tiene el 60% libre
<joquer> estaba pensando en re-dimensionarla hasta el 50% y el 50%libre formatearla como ext4
<joquer> pero no se que pueda pasar al re-dimensionarla por ser ntfs puede que ocurra una perdida de datos por el problema de fragmentación que presenta ese sistema de archivos ayudenme
<joquer> no tengo la posibilidad de pasar la información a otro disco mientras trabajo en este
<joquer> por que no tengo mas discos duros
<carnau> Hay alguna forma de seleccionar en que ventana se mostrará en fullscreen un video de youtube, cuando tienes más de una?
<atomic-ant> conocen algun juego parecido a minecraft para ubuntu?
<kronoxhk> atomic-ant: el mismo se puede instalar
<atomic-ant> kronoxhk, lo busque con ese nombre y no aparecio, debo agregar  algun repositorio?
<kronoxhk> atomic-ant: http://goo.gl/FJcmz3
<atomic-ant> kronoxhk, gracias
<kronoxhk> por nada
<Guest57042> hola,conocen algun juego parecido a call of duty para ubuntu?
<atomic-ant> o a craz?
<Guest40675> hola,conocen algun juego parasido a crash
<Guest40675> ?
<atomic-ant> hola, conocen algun juego parecido a crash para ubuntu
<atomic-ant> ?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-01
<jorge-argentina> hola a todos..! una consulta, quiero armar un grupo de imágenes para fondos de escritorio dinámico. lo que hice fue copiar el directorio "cosmos" que viene por defecto en /usr/share/backgrounds/. Tomo el archivo .xml, lo modifico con los nombres de las imágenes que usaré y lo guardo cuidando que coincida el nombre de la carpeta con la que figura en el .xml, pero no me aparece en "Apariencia" esa nueva carpeta.... Cómo es la solución para
<jorge-argentina> eso.? alguien sabe por favor..?
<jorge-argentina> También copié la carpeta en mi directorio personal /.blackgrounds  pero ni así me aparece..
<ColiFa> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban.. alguien me puede ayudar?
<ColiFa> basicamente, el problema que tengo es que me aparecen este tipo de carteles: "Dec  1 00:07:08 server1 postfix/smtpd[7958]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[81.223.182.50]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure] " con diferentes ips.. y revisando el fail2ban.log no me aparece que esas ips no sean baneadas
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
 * merrick  buenas...
<noseasasi> ;-)
<Lopulus> hola. cuando inicio en una particion con ubuntu, se queda colgado en la pantalla de cuando esta cargando
<Lopulus> xubuntu
<noseasasi> <Lopulus> se queda todo colgado?
<noseasasi> la terminal también?
<Lopulus> a ver si aplio un poco. cuando arranco la compu, en el grub, no me aparece la cuenta regresiva para dar inicio
<Lopulus> luego, cuando esta la pantalla que aparece XUBUNTU 14.10.... ahi se queda colgado....
<noseasasi> vale, y la terminal?
<noseasasi> dominas la terminal. (debería haber empezado por ahí)
<noseasasi> ?
<Lopulus> y como ingreso a la terminal?
<Lopulus> si esta colgado
<Lopulus> en recovery mode?
<noseasasi> alt + F1 sin las X,  y Ctrl+Alt+ F1 si estas en las X
<Lopulus> dejame ver
<noseasasi> la idea es comprobar si está colgado cosa no imposible pero no muy común
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> estoy desde una netbook y reiniciando elpc
<noseasasi> tengo unos minutos tranqui
<Lopulus> otro dato: el led que indica que trabajano los discos siempre queda encendido
<noseasasi> apunta a cuelgue...
<Lopulus> bueno, me quedo el cursor parpadeando y nada mnas
<Lopulus> si eso me imagine.
<Lopulus> se cago el disco?
<noseasasi> no entras con Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<noseasasi> ?
<Lopulus> pruebo nuevamente
<noseasasi> no hace falta que reinicies
<Lopulus> lo mismo
<noseasasi> si no se puede, no hay más
<Lopulus> el led encendido y el cursor.
<noseasasi> Bien, pues yo que haría?
<noseasasi> si no tienes forma de pasarte a una sesión de terminal desde dónde se queda parpadeando, intentaría desde una live cd o usb acceder a los archivos de log
<Lopulus> tengo en mis manos uno de lucyd
<noseasasi> buscar el posible problema y desde allí comenzar de nuevo.
<noseasasi> no te va a ser fácil, todo depende de lo familiar que te sea lo que te digo.
<noseasasi> y ahora te voy a dejar en soledad,  ;-)
<Lopulus> no tengo idea de comoencontrar un error, por eso apelo a la comunidad
<noseasasi> lo dejo escuchando y ya te leo cuando vuelva, Suerte!
<noseasasi> http://blog.desdelinux.net/donde-se-encuentran-los-archivos-de-registro-logs-en-linux/
<noseasasi> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11628720/CD-Live-Que-es-y-como-se-usa-Linux-Ubuntu.html
<Lopulus> noseasasi, grax
<Lopulus> en el log kern me aparece esto en varias ocaciones...
<Lopulus> buffer i/o error on device sr0
<Lopulus> alguien que me de una mano?
<noseasasi> no creo que sea el problema sr0 es la grabadora - dvd
<noseasasi> puede ser que simplemente te diga que no tiene disco
<noseasasi> o quizá la lectora este rota, pero si te he entendido todo, no veo la relacción...
<Lopulus> donde mas puedo ver?
<Lopulus> noseasasi,
<ColiFa> basicamente, el problema que tengo es que me aparecen este tipo de carteles: "Dec  1 00:07:08 server1 postfix/smtpd[7958]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[81.223.182.50]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure] " con diferentes ips.. y revisando el fail2ban.log no me aparece que esas ips no sean baneadas
<ColiFa> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban.. alguien me puede ayudar?
<Lopulus> noseasasi,
<noseasasi> <Lopulus> no puedo estoy de trabajo y soy papá a tiempo completo. espera o otro te contesta
<l3o> Buen dia a todos!
<ColiFa> hola
<ColiFa> hola a todos, tengo un problema con ubuntu server y fail2ban.. alguien me puede ayudar?
<ColiFa> basicamente, el problema que tengo es que me aparecen este tipo de carteles: "Dec  1 00:07:08 server1 postfix/smtpd[7958]: message repeated 10 times: [ warning: unknown[81.223.182.50]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure] " con diferentes ips.. y revisando el fail2ban.log no me aparece que esas ips no sean baneadas
<kurama10> ColiFa: ok el probelma ahi es que aguno de tus usuarios se le olvido la contraseña y cada vez que llega algun lado se quiere conectar o la mas simple quienren entrar a tu server a como de lugar usarndo diferente puntos
<kurama10> checa de donde viene a ip y con que usuario se quiere logear
<ColiFa> mmmm no
<ColiFa> el tema es que no es de ninguno de mis usuarios
<ColiFa> y esto es de reciencito nomas..
<ColiFa> Dec  1 14:04:48 server1 pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=prueba, ip=[::ffff:204.188.195.233]
<ColiFa> Dec  1 14:04:49 server1 pop3d: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:204.188.195.233]
<ColiFa> Dec  1 14:04:49 server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:204.188.195.233]
<ColiFa> Dec  1 14:04:51 server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:204.188.195.233]
<ColiFa> Dec  1 14:04:53 server1 pop3d: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:204.188.195.233]
<MrTulias> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ColiFa> repetido unas.. 50 veces.. y tampoco fue baneado
<ColiFa> MrTulias: si.. perdon
<Lopulus> hola. cuando inicio en una particion con ubuntu, se queda colgado en la pantalla de cuando esta cargando. GridCube , me paso lo mismo
<GridCube> Lopulus: :/
<GridCube> !hcpi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'hcpi'.
<GridCube> !hpci
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'hpci'.
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> !noapic
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'noapic'.
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> bueno Lopulus hay opciones para el boot de grub que podes probar
<GridCube> como noapic
<GridCube> pero no se lo que hacen
<GridCube> tambien podes probra si un kernel viejo bootea bien
<GridCube> si lo hace reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<ColiFa> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el fail2ban ?
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<ColiFa> que veo que unicamente me banea ips por intentos de ssh
<ColiFa> pero no por otros motivos (sasl o postfix o mysql)
<mimecar> has configurado fail2ban apra que tengan en cuenta las otras "jaulas"?
<ColiFa> si
<ColiFa> las tengo con true y maxretry y bantime etc.. pero ni pelota
<mimecar> después de configurarlo, has reiniciado fail2ban?
<ColiFa> s isi
<mimecar> al reiniciar el servicio te aparece en el log que se ha cargado?
<ColiFa> si si
<mimecar> pon el log de fail2ban en pastebin
<ColiFa> okas
<ColiFa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9335130/
<ColiFa> eso es el comando completo con el reinicio del servicio
<mimecar> ¿qué tiempo has puesto de bloqueo de la IP?
<ColiFa> 3600
<mimecar> segundos?
<ColiFa> si si
<ColiFa> 1 hora
<mimecar> tendrás que ponerle más tiempo, eso es muy poco si te atacan
<ColiFa> igual.. mas o menos tiempo, igual.. quisiera que detecte los ataques y banee
<mimecar> usa una consola remota e intenta hacer conexiones no autorizadas
<mimecar> así probarás si funciona o no
<mimecar> muchos servicios como mysql NO aceptan conexiones del exterior, tenlo en cuenta
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-02
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas noches, tratando de crear un juego de claves con seahorse, no puedo obtener mi clave pública, en la pestaña detalles exportar se exporta es la clave privada. ¿Alguien que conozca del tema podría echarme una mano por favor?
<gellioth> Buenas!!!
<Adalid_Negro> buenas gellioth
 * merrick  buenox diax 
<l3o> guenas!
<Fran> hola
<l3o> hola
<Guest98608> acabo de instalar irc en ubuntu, estaba probando :D
<l3o> ok :P
<Lopulus> GridCube, te acordas de mi problema. Tarda muchiiiiiiisimo en cargar xubuntu... y una vez alli, se ralentiza mucho
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> tenias problemas con tu kernel
<Lopulus> supongo. reinstale xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> y ?
<GridCube> funciono?
<Lopulus> no, siguio igual
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> sabes que me parece
<GridCube> que tenes algo mal en tu hardware
<GridCube> tal ves tus discos o tus cables sata o algun capacitor
<Lopulus1> je.... y como lo puedo solucionar GridCube
<GridCube> revisando parte por parte quitandola y poniendola de nuevo
<GridCube> hasta que veas que anda mal
<GridCube> y cambiar lo que anda mal
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<cristhian> Hola, ando con un problemilla. me aparece un mensaje como este al principio: se ha producido un error al montar /media/datos, seleccione S para ignorar o M para restaurar manualmente"
<cristhian> Hola, alguien me puede brindar una ayuda
<cristhian> ?
<cristhian-1989> hola alguien me puede brindar una ayudita?
<cristhian-1989> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar
<cristhian-1989> ?
<cristhian-1989> que le pasa a este canal??? Funciona??
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas noches, tratando de crear un juego de claves con seahorse, no puedo obtener mi clave pública, en la pestaña detalles exportar se exporta es la clave privada. ¿Alguien que conozca del tema podría echarme una mano por favor?
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-03
 * merrick  buenos días
<noseasasi> Buenasss....
<sucom> Hola
<sucom> Soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<sucom> Alguien me dice el nombre de un convertor de video
<sucom> No encuentro ninguno en la central de programas
<sucom> Me envia un mensaje privado por favor
<Rodri_> hola chicos... tengo un problema estuve trasteando con java
<Rodri_> y ahora no me abre el centro de software :(
<Rodri_> http://paste.debian.net/134756/
<Rodri_> tengo esos dos primeros errores (al reconfigurar el paquete, el primero y al intentar ejecutar software-center por consola)
<Rodri_> lo de después son cosas que he intentado sin éxito
<Rodri_> el problema parece ser de JavaScriptCore
<xubuntu75w> Hola, buenas tardes a todos y todas
<JuanTux> Buenas tardes
<Rodri_> buenas ;D
<xubuntu75w> JuanTux Tengo un problemilla
<xubuntu75w> He actualizado recientemente Xubuntu 14.04 a Xubuntu 14.10 y la red no me funciona, además los iconos me aparecen distintos, es como si se hubiesen "ido"
<JuanTux> lo de la red debe ser el driver
<xubuntu75w> Por cierto, la actualización ha sido online
<JuanTux> no pues la verdad soy un poco nuevo en esto amigo
<JuanTux> entonces no tengo la capacidad de ayudarte
<JuanTux> pero pues puede ser el driver de la red
<rodri__> no consigo hacerlo funcionar :()
<rodri__> he reinstalado el webkit incluso y sigue dandome el mismo error :(
<xubuntu75w> Es la segunda vez desde que uso ubuntu (unos cuantos años ya) que me pasa esto, si actualizo la distro desde el propio ubuntu después tengo problemas
<xubuntu75w> Sin embargo, instalándolo desde cero, me funciona bien.
<rodri__> alguien puede darme algún dato sobre el error? :( http://paste.debian.net/134762/
<rodri__> alguien puede recomendarme algún sitio donde descargar el sources.list por defecto?
<rodri__> del 14.04?
<libertycity> buenas
<libertycity> alguien sabe cómo gestionar la cuenta de invitado en ubuntu 14.04?
<libertycity> estuve mirando e instalando cosas (como Usuarios y grupos), y no vi manera
<mimecar> ¿qué quieres hacer?
<libertycity> quiero poder usar chrome desde la cuenta de invitado
<libertycity> lo instalé, pero solo se inicia desde las cuentas de usuario normales
<mimecar> la cuenta de invitado es para usuarios que están de paso
<libertycity> de alguna forma debe tener restringido su uso el usuario invitado
<libertycity> ya
<mimecar> no es una cuenta que se use de normal
<libertycity> pero no pueden usar los nuevos programas que sean instalados en el sistema? solo los que venían por defecto en la instalación de ubuntu?
<mimecar> esa es la idea
<libertycity> por qué?
<mimecar> es una cuenta para que un tercero navegue y poco más
<mimecar> no puede personalizar la cuenta
<libertycity> si por ejemplo yo quitase el navegador por defecto (firefox) y dejase solo chrome... el usuario invitado no tendría acceso a internet?
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<libertycity> no quiero quitar firefox
<libertycity> solo quiero que el usuario invitado ppueda abrir chrome, que para eso lo he instalado en el sistema, para usarlo
<forces> libertycity: como instalaste chrome?
<libertycity> bajandolo de la página oficial
<libertycity> luego una vez instalado añadí el repositorio para que actualice automáticamente
<mimecar> página oficial es desde el centro de software?
<libertycity> no
<mimecar> por qué no usas la versión del centro de software?
<libertycity> desde google/chrome.com
<libertycity> chromium?
<mimecar> puedes probar lo que pone en este enlace (antiguo): http://blog.desdelinux.net/usuarios-invitados-como-dejar-que-alguien-use-tu-compu-preservando-tus-datos-y-configuraciones/
<mimecar> la cuenta de invitado es como el Live CD, cuando la cierras se borra todo
<libertycity> si me parece perfecto que sea así la cuenta de invitado... precisamente es lo que busco en ella: poder dejársela a cualquier invitado de mi sistema con la tranquilidad de saber que ningún cambio que haga se hará efectivo y todo quedará como si hubiera usado un live-CD
<libertycity> lo único que quiero añadirle a esa gran funcionalidad es poder usar chrome desde esa cuenta también... que para eso lo he instalado, para poder usarlo desde todas las cuentas como navegador predeterminado (y ahí incluyo también la cuenta de invitado)
<mimecar> ya, pero la cuenta de invitado no es una cuenta normal
<libertycity> pero no entiendo por qué el sistema me obliga a usar para mis usuarios invitados el navegador que ellos hayan elegido por defecto, y no el que yo elija
<mimecar> quieres tener más funciones, usa una cuenta normal
<libertycity> no quiero más funciones
<libertycity> solo cambiar el navegador por defecto
<libertycity> no creo que sea pedir tanto
<mimecar> revisa la documentación que da Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<libertycity> igual la clave es deshabilitar la cuenta de invitado y volverla a habilitar después.. quizá así reconozca los nuevos programas instalados, podría ser?
<libertycity> le echaré un vistazo al enlace, gracias mimecar
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> alguien sabe como hacer permanentes los cambios de "sudo dpk-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" ??
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-04
<cristhian-1989> hola, tengo un problema
<forces> hola
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> no consigo hacer permanente el cambio de idioma del teclado.
<manel2020> No encuentro en "san google" una solución.
<manel2020> Lo que si se puede hacer -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration .
<GridCube> !locale | manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<manel2020> vi el tema de locales, pero voy a repasar esa información gridcube. Gracias.
<manel2020> voy a reinciar... (cruzo los dedos)
<manel2020> pues no me ha resuelto
<manel2020> no se que puede ser o que estoy haciendo mal...
<manel2020> si entiendo bien lo que dice el post, se supone que deberian desaparecer locales salvo los seleccionados. Pues eso no ocurre.
<manel2020> mantengo los mismos
<manel2020> misterios del 14.10 :D
<manel2020> sudo dpk-reconfigure localepurge (aparentemente no hace los que deberia, borrar locales)
<manel2020> sudo dpk-reconfigure keyboard-configuration -> hace el cambio (no es permanente)
<GridCube> ni idea
<manel2020> bueno, al menos ya somos 2 que sabemos lo mismo...
<manel2020> :D
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> encontre una ñapa-solucion para lo del teclado...
<manel2020> instale una aplicacion  lxkeymap.
<manel2020> Lo facil la abres y la cierras y problema resuelto, no hay que configurar nada.
<manel2020> El problema, sigue sin ser automatico el cambio.
<manel2020> ¿se puede abrir y cerrar una aplicacion al inicio?
<manel2020> alguien conoce como ejecutar al inicio una aplicacion (no hacer nada con ella) y cerrarla?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien sabe de alguna web donde expliquen bien como configurar torchat ? hay algun canal torchat ?
<manel2020> Encontre la solucion!! al problema del teclado... (no funciona la tecla alt-gr) y sudo dpk-reconfigure keyboard-configuration resuelve pero no es permanente.
<manel2020> sudo apt-get install lxkeymap
<manel2020> se ejecuta (entorno grafico), selecionas lo que necesites, sales
<manel2020> lxkeymap -a
<manel2020> listo
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> como se puede averiguar la version de ubuntu que uno lleva instalado?
<krytarik> !version | roger_35
<kubot> roger_35: Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<roger_35> krytarik, GRacias!!
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-05
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> como tengo q hacer para pder dejar q ek ubuntu me deje escuchar mucha musica sin q se me ponga a dormir o hibernar solito?
<fzeta> configuración del monitor
<codepunisher> saludos
<codepunisher> help?
<GridCube> !pregunta | codepunisher
<kubot> codepunisher: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<codepunisher> ok
<codepunisher> desaparecio el apllet
<codepunisher> desaparecio el applets de sonido y red http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/12/05/141205060258283976.png que puedo hacer, gracias
<codepunisher> ya trate de agregarlos pero no resulta =(
<GridCube> codepunisher: elimina el plugin indicators del panel y agregalo de nuevo
<CrisAllen> hola, tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<CrisAllen> alguien me puede dar una mano?
<CrisAllen> por que nadie escribeeee??!!!
<CrisAllen> Esta funcionando esto?
<elmago> CrisAllen pregunte, si alguien sabe le ayudara
<kurama10> aa
<kurama10> a
<kurama10> a
<CrisAllen> ahhh, ta! pense que esto estaba medio roto, como nadie contestaba
<kurama10> es que si no haces la pregunta no podremos contestarte
<CrisAllen> Me pasa lo siguiente: Cuando me inicia Ubuntu me salta un cartel que dice... "La partición /DATOS no se ha podido montar, presione S para salir, o M para recuperar manualmente
<CrisAllen> no quiero el ubuntu me intente montar más esa particion, no me interesa. Como hago?
<codepunisher> aun continuo con el error bueno al añadir un nuevo applet no sale plugin de indicador
<kal_cividFajdida> CrisAllen: tienes alguna aplicacion para administrar los discos?
<codepunisher> no existe esa opcion
<CrisAllen> gparted
<kal_cividFajdida> CrisAllen:  esa aplicacion no.
<kal_cividFajdida> instala esta:
<kal_cividFajdida> disk-manager
<kal_cividFajdida> luego buscas la aplicacion en Sistema ... adminstrador de disco y veras los discos que se cargan marcados a la izq. y desmarca. No deveria volver a montarse
<CrisAllen> Uy!! Muchas gracias!! No veo el disk manager en el centro de software. Lo instalo por la terminal con algun comando?
<[GuS]> Buenas tardes, desde hoy al realizar un dist-upgrade me encuentro con el siguiente problema (en todas las compus que tengo Kubuntu 14.10): libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-10ubuntu2.1) but 2.19-10ubuntu2 is to be installed (esto ha roto el driver de nVidia en una de ellas por depender de libc6-dev). Alguna idea?
<kal_cividFajdida> CrisAllen:  apt-get install disk-manager ó
<kal_cividFajdida> sudo apt-get install disk-manager
<kal_cividFajdida> no olvides el guion disk-manager tambien deberias instalar ntfs-config
<kal_cividFajdida> Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<CrisAllen> me salta esto: El paquete disk-manager no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o solo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otro origen E: El paquete «disk-manager» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<CrisAllen> intente descargar de la pagina el deb. pero me dice: no se puede satisfacer la dependencia python 2.5
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-06
<QuestionMark> Tengo instalado flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.424ubuntu0.14.04.1 y el navegador me solicita Flash 11.1 o superior, que puedo hacer?
<guampa> 11.2 es superior a 11.1
<QuestionMark> guampa .. lo sé, pero no funciona
<QuestionMark> instalé pepperflash y se solucionó el problema en Chromium
<guampa> ese era el navegador del problema?
<QuestionMark> el problema se presentaba en Chromium y en firefox
<QuestionMark> necesito una aplicación para hacer diagramas de flujo, cual recomiendan '
<guampa> la mas usada es dia
<guampa> hay unas cuantas igual por ahi
<QuestionMark> gracias
 * pp22  buenas
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> volveré mas tarde, ciao
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-07
<valpa> alguien puede ayudarme
<valpa> para configurar mi brother
<valpa> ?
<valpa> i need help please
<valpa> hay alguien despierto?
<valpa> esto no funicona
<SkavenXXI> configura a tu hermano ... hamijo!
<SkavenXXI> (ya sé que es una marca de periféricos.. pero me hizo gracia :D )
<freego> O/
<^DrCachetez> Alguien por aqui ?
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Lopulus> anda alguien
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> hola: Que router wifi me recomiendan para hacer una red domestica.... En argentina?
<kmilogars> buenas
<kmilogars> alguien que me ayude con openwrt
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-30
<successus> salud!
<Mr-label> hello
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-01
<salapin> buenos dias
<salapin> des españa juas!!!
<salapin> acabo de instalar los controladores de mi impresora
<salapin> todo ok. Pero el tema es que quiero compartirla
<salapin> he estado siguiendo algun tutorial de los de google
<salapin> y no encuentro modo
<salapin> nas
<salapin> alguien en la sala?
<salapin> alguien puede intentar ayudarme
<salapin> quiero compartir una impresora conectada a ubuntu 14.04
<salapin> he estado configurando cups pero no hay manera de imprimir desde otro equipo con windows
<successus> salud o/
<salapin> alguien puede ayudarme a configurar una impresora conectada a un pc con ubuntu que quiero compartirla con un pc con windows
<salapin> no consigo hacerla funcionar desde este último
<Mikelevel> salapin~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server_compatible_with_Windows_.28Samba.29
<salapin> gracias Mikelevel  ahora lo miro
<DELLtra> buenas o/
<DELLtra> tengo este problema
<DELLtra> roundcube Error SMTP (454): No se pudo establecer destinatario
<DELLtra> alguna idea ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-02
<oca159> hola, alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu en una hp 840 g2
<oca159> en un disco duro externo
<oca159> ya intenté 6 veces, pero no encuentro la configuración correcta
<oca159> instaló el SO en el disco duro y en la bios escojo el arranque desde el disco externo y no arranca
<n-iCe> Hola
<n-iCe> Cómo les va
<Zech> clear
<Zech> asd
<Zech> as
<successus> salud o/
<roger_35> hola una pregunta, el ubuntu tiene fragmentador?
<roger_35> defragmentador
<mimecar> roger_35, no
<roger_35> mimecar, ok
<roger_35> osea que no le hace falta
<roger_35> (?)
<roger_35> pregunto porque me esta demorando mas en iniciar el sistema
<mimecar> no hace falta
<roger_35> ok
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-03
<VirtuaL01> Hola gente
<touzas> Holas
<touzas> necesito algo de ayuda, por favor!
<touzas> 2:17:23 PMtouzasTengo un portatil que tiene debian instalado
<touzas> 2:17:46 PMtouzasen ese portatil quiero, si se puede acceder a traves de cable a la intranet y a través de la wifi a internet
<touzas> 2:17:52 PMtouzases posible? como??
<touzas> 2:18:02 PMtouzashe estado haciendo pruebas con ip route pero nada
<touzas> necesito algo de ayuda, por favor!
<Tiffon> alguno tiene o sabe si da problemas en linux el intel i7-5775c+gibabyte z97-hd3?
<Tiffon> por cierto nas
<Tiffon> AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 tengo esta ethernet y no consigo en una consexion de 300mbs mas de 180 alguna sugerencia?
<Tiffon> comprobado con otro equipo que no es problema de router/ni cable/ni switch
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-04
<Natsu> buenas noches quien anda por aqui?
<Natsu> necesito ayuda, o guia mas que todo pues estoy usando Lubuntu pues es lo mas liviano que he conseguido para una portatil
<Natsu> ...
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> volveré
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-05
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué tienen de especial las carpetas "Descargas", "Escritorio", "Imágenes", etc... para que sean eso? O sea, lo que está dentro de Desktop es lo que está en el escritorio y las otras carpetas aparecen como accesos directos en los paneles de las ventanas que muestran archivos.
<MarioMey> El tema es que, al borrar una, por más que vuelva con el mismo nombre, deja de tener esa "especialidad".
<guampa> son carpetas normales, pero estan contempladas en el estandar XDG para presentar un escritorio linux. Los diferentes entornos graficos que adhieran a ese estandar (todos los mas conocidos) muestran las carpetas definidas en .config/users-dirs.dirs para sus diversos roles especiales
<guampa> podes cambiar en ese archivo el nombre de las carpetas esas a lo que queiras
<cristian_> hola
<cristian_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<successus> salud o/
<fzeta> salud successus
<successus> salud fzeta
<successus> tambien por aqui?
<successus> hostias....tu no tenias arch
<successus> ?
<successus> x
<successus> xD
<fzeta> lol successus
<successus> como lol
<successus> xD
<successus> yo tengo arch tambien y ubuntu, las 2
<fzeta> successus: lol por el silence que te puso el bot, PERRACO! no por otra cosa. xD
<successus> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<successus> tipico botfreenode
<successus> viene en la licencia de crear un canal por estos lares
<successus> oye fzeta tu tenias un moto g?
<fzeta> successus: no, es fosco
<uruk> hola gente
<uruk> alguien sabe como controlar la velocidad de descarga con wget o otro comando que permita controlar el maximo de velocidad?
<successus> uruk: ni idea la verdad
<uruk> algun otro comando que me permita controlar la velocidad?, porque me coje todo en ancho de banda al descargar
<successus> que va
<successus> porque tendria que limitar solo esa conexion
<successus> ahi ni idea
<mimecar> https://www.garron.me/es/cortos/limitar-ancho-banda-descarga-wget.html
<mimecar> "wget limitar conexión" da resultados en Google :p
<MarioMey> Gracias, guampa!
<MarioMey> Ayer me contestaste una pregunta.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Ocsi> ta
<mimecar> te
<mimecar> :p
<MarioMey> guampa, estás?
<roger_35> no se
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> alguien que use hexchat puede echarme un cable?
<amundsen> resulat que me gustaria quitar la notificacion de "hora" de la columna en la que aparecen los nicks de quienes hablan por el canal
<amundsen> a la izquierda de la vantana
<amundsen> es decir, que hexchat no me diga la hora cada vez que alguien habla
<amundsen> esto puede hacerse?
<mimecar> en las preferencias de Hexchat lo puedes cambiar
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-06
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<linux123123123> buenas a todos
<linux123123123> necesito ayuda
<linux123123123> al intentar de ejectuar
<linux123123123> via ssh
<linux123123123> me sale esto
<linux123123123> qxcbconnection could not connect to display
<danes> buen dia. Alguien sabe si hay algun comando que pueda ejecutar para saber el estado de una impresion? Estoy usando cups impruimiendo directamente de la linea de comandos con lpr
<danes> basicamente estoy ejecutando un script que manda imprimir pero necesito saber si el archivo impreso ha sido completado para continuar con la ejecucion del script
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<emmanuel> Hola buen día a la sala
<emmanuel> tengo una temática que plantear acerca de ubuntu
<emmanuel> una consulta que me sería de grata ayuda,fuera respondida
<emmanuel> ¿?
<emmanuel> hay alguien disponible?
<krytarik> !pregunta | emmanuel
<kubot> emmanuel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<emmanuel> te agradezco tu aclaración KrytariK
<emmanuel> :d
<emmanuel> :D
<emmanuel> lo que icurre es que es la primera vez ingreso a este chat
<emmanuel> ocurre
<salapin> buenas noches. Instale los controladores oficiales de epson para mi multifuncion sx125. El tema es que quiero monitorizar los niveles de tinta he probado con escuptil pero no se indicarle el puerto usb exacto al que está conectado
<salapin> cuando voy a configuracion impresoras
<salapin> y miro la url del puerto me pone esto
<salapin> usb://EPSON/Stylus%20SX125?serial=MDLK035190%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20&interface=1
 * m3n3chm0 nasZZ
<salapin> m3n3chm0,  buenas noches
<Kaliforniablue> hola
<Kaliforniablue> alguien sabria decirme xq no se deja instalar google earth en ubuntu14.04 lTS 32 bit?
<Kaliforniablue> se instala pero no aparece en aplicaciones/internet
<mimecar> lanza la aplicación desde consola
<Kaliforniablue> ya lo hice
<Kaliforniablue> segui las instrucciones de un manual
<mimecar> ¿qué error da?
<Kaliforniablue> ninguno
<mimecar> entonces funciona
<Kaliforniablue> si se abre por ejemplo el centro de software
<Kaliforniablue> dice reinstalar
<Kaliforniablue> en la carpeta personal aparece los paquetes
<Kaliforniablue> pero no se ve por ningun lado
<Kaliforniablue> no puedo arrancarlo
<Kaliforniablue> ahora mismo tengo el paquete .deb en el escritorio
<mimecar> ¿lo lanzas desde la consola y no muestra ningún mensaje de error?
<Kaliforniablue> si
<mimecar> si no hay errores tiene que funcionar
<Kaliforniablue> disculpa pero no arranca
<Kaliforniablue> si no no preguntaria
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<Kaliforniablue> puf ¿ me preguntas por los comandos?
<Kaliforniablue> por que lo instale primero por la consola
<mimecar> habrás seguido algún documento para hacer la instalación supongo
<Kaliforniablue> si le doy clic al paquete .deb se abre centro de software
<Kaliforniablue> claro
<Kaliforniablue> lei que a algunos usuarios les pasa lo mismo
<Kaliforniablue> si quieres te pego los pasos que hice
<Kaliforniablue> guarde las paginas que use
<mimecar> pon la información en pastebin
<Kaliforniablue> espera
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Kaliforniablue> mimecar,  hay esta el log
<Kaliforniablue> http://pastebin.com/DHXdC9bb
<mimecar> lo miro aunque el uso de apt-get -f lo veo mala idea
<Kaliforniablue> ya
<Kaliforniablue> no se que hacer
<mimecar> Taringa no es una página serie para sacar información
<Kaliforniablue> para instalar uso apt-get siempre
<Kaliforniablue> cual me recomiendas?
<mimecar> askubuntu está bien
<Kaliforniablue> esta en español?
<Kaliforniablue> voy a buscarla
<Mikelevel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<mimecar> no, en inglés
<Kaliforniablue> gracias
<Kaliforniablue> se deja traducir :)
<Kaliforniablue> voy a leerlo, vale?
<Kaliforniablue> ya te comento
<Kaliforniablue> dejo el nick aqui
<Mikelevel> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_earth
<Kaliforniablue> otro enlace?
<Kaliforniablue> cual es el mejor?
<Kaliforniablue> bueno de momento voy a ver el primero
<Mikelevel> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/nstall-google-earth-ubuntu-official-repository/
<Mikelevel> tienes que aprender a leer primero y ejecutar despues
<Mikelevel> y si no sabes ingles https://translate.google.es/
<Mikelevel> ayuda bastante
<Kaliforniablue> a ver ya instale
<Kaliforniablue> se abrio el paqute de
<Kaliforniablue> y se abrio centro de software
<Kaliforniablue> lo instalo
<Kaliforniablue> pero no lo veo por ningun lado
<Kaliforniablue> como se abre con la terminal?
<Kaliforniablue> no se si por el tamaño de las fuentes en el menu de aplicaciones no puede mostrarlo
<Kaliforniablue> pongo solo google earth?
<Kaliforniablue> o sudo google earth
<Kaliforniablue> h mirado en el centro de softwre y no aparece en ningun sitio
<Kaliforniablue> esto es el colmo
<Kaliforniablue> os voy apegar algo espero que no me baneen
<Kaliforniablue> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Kaliforniablue> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<mimecar> acostumbrate a usar pastebin
<mimecar> ese repositorio de unityshell está desactivado
<Kaliforniablue> quya, como es poca la info pense que no pasaria nada
<Kaliforniablue> veras uso el gnome classic
<Kaliforniablue> ¿ puede ser por eso?
<Kaliforniablue> no uso el dash
<mimecar> ese repositorio? no
<Kaliforniablue> donde puedo descargar ese repositorio ¿ synaptic?
<mimecar> descarga el .deb y lo instalas por consola
<Kaliforniablue> el deb ya lo tengo
<mimecar> ese repositorio ya no funciona, quitalo del centro de software
<mimecar> instala el .deb por consola
<Kaliforniablue> me dices como?
<Kaliforniablue> espera que quito ese repositorio
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<Kaliforniablue> gracias
<Kaliforniablue> centro de software me dice que no hay coincidencias
<Kaliforniablue> me refiero al repositorio
<Kaliforniablue>  unityshell
<mimecar> el repositorio no es un paquete
<Kaliforniablue> ¿ es  unityshell-rotated?
<Kaliforniablue> o solo  unityshell
<mimecar> no es un paquete, busca en las fuentes de software que estás usando
<Kaliforniablue> ¿en centro de software no?
<Kaliforniablue> alli puse en buscar
<Kaliforniablue>  unityshell-rotate
<mimecar> ...
<Kaliforniablue> y  unityshell
<mimecar> si lo pones en buscar, estás buscando un paquete
<Kaliforniablue> pero no encuentra nada
<mimecar> y no es un paquete
<Kaliforniablue> ah
<Kaliforniablue> manualmente buscarlo?
<mimecar> busca en las fuentes de software que estás usando
<Kaliforniablue> ok
<mimecar> en 5 minutos desconecto
<Kaliforniablue> donde esta fuentes de software?
<Kaliforniablue> esque busco y no veo nada de eso
<mimecar> fuentes de software / orígenes d esoftware...
<mimecar> lo tienes en el menú del centro de software
<Kaliforniablue> ya lo veo
<Kaliforniablue> hay que descativarlo
<Kaliforniablue> correcto?
<mimecar> sí
<Kaliforniablue> ya lo hice
<Kaliforniablue> menosmal
<Kaliforniablue> ahora que debo hacer?
<Kaliforniablue> dejame tus instrucciones por si te vas
<Kaliforniablue> y gracais
<Kaliforniablue> ah ya lo dijistes
<Kaliforniablue> esta mas arriba
<mimecar> instala google earth desde la consola
<Kaliforniablue> voy a instalarlo a ver que pasa con la terminal( el .deb)
<mimecar> hora de desconectar...
<Kaliforniablue> adios
<Mikelevel> Kaliforniablue~ apt-get install googleearth-package
<Mikelevel> eso te instala algo?
<Mikelevel> deberias tenerlo en repositorios si tienes activados todos los q debes
<Kaliforniablue> voy a ver
<Kaliforniablue> No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<Kaliforniablue> no se que significa eso
<Kaliforniablue> no se cuales repositorios debo tener activados
<Kaliforniablue> el .deb esta en el escritorio
<Kaliforniablue> y puse
<Mikelevel> significa q tienes algo usando apt por otro sitio
<Kaliforniablue> sudo dpkg -i google-earth_stable-i386.deb.deb
<Mikelevel> sudo apt-cache search google
<Kaliforniablue> me voy a volver loco
<Mikelevel> que te devuelve?
<Kaliforniablue> espera
<Kaliforniablue> tendria que subirlo a pastebin
<Mikelevel> si
<Kaliforniablue> http://pastebin.com/6SC2YN5E
<Kaliforniablue> es larguisimo
<Mikelevel> si lo tienes
<Mikelevel> sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<Kaliforniablue> osea que uso ese comando, no?
<Kaliforniablue> me dice que ya esta en su version mas reciente
<Kaliforniablue> :(
<Kaliforniablue> pero donde esta ?
<Mikelevel> no esta aun
<Mikelevel> ahora
<Mikelevel> make-googleearth-package --force
<Kaliforniablue> no en aplicaciones internet ni en otro lugar
<Kaliforniablue> ok
<Kaliforniablue> algo esta pasando ya te cuento
<Mikelevel> te esta creando un .deb
<Kaliforniablue> el cursosr se paro
<Kaliforniablue> jo , pos si que sabes de linux
<Kaliforniablue> el que se pare el cusrsor no es malo , no?
<Kaliforniablue> ya
<Kaliforniablue> voy a ver ahora
<Kaliforniablue> no se ve el icono en ningun lugar
<Mikelevel> ahora tienes q instalar el .deb
<Kaliforniablue> me rindo
<Kaliforniablue> ah
<Mikelevel> sudo dpkg -i google*.deb
<Kaliforniablue> voy
<Mikelevel> quizas al final te de errores por dependencias
<Mikelevel> entonces ejecutas
<Kaliforniablue> pues parece que esta insalando el deb
<Kaliforniablue> si da errores
<Mikelevel> sudo apt-get -f install
<Kaliforniablue> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Kaliforniablue> se ve en internet
<Kaliforniablue> ahi es donde siempre se ve
<Kaliforniablue> esta Mikelevel
<Kaliforniablue> muchas gracias
<Kaliforniablue> tu si que vales¡¡¡
<Kaliforniablue> jejeje
<Mikelevel> sacado de https://wiki.debianforum.de/Google_Earth
<Kaliforniablue> voy a copiar este log
<Mikelevel> yo pensaba q lo habia instalado pero no , solo encontre eso y ya
<Kaliforniablue> bueno lo habars sacado pero entenderlo lo entiendes tu mejor que yo
<Kaliforniablue> ya, esque tu te manejas con linix muy bien
<Kaliforniablue> voy a copiar este log
<Kaliforniablue> ya lo guardé
<Kaliforniablue> por si las moscas
<Kaliforniablue> para un futuro y para estudiarlo
<Kaliforniablue> un abrazo Mikelevel
<Kaliforniablue> millones de gracais
<Kaliforniablue> ahora voy a navegar
<Kaliforniablue> ¿ te mando un lugar donde viv en el extranjero?
<Kaliforniablue> bueno vivi en muchos sitios
<Kaliforniablue> avisa
<Kaliforniablue> Mikelevel,  ya viajo¡¡¡
<Kaliforniablue> jejeje
<Kaliforniablue> no te lo vas a creer
<Kaliforniablue> lo cerre porque se puso dos pantallas
<Kaliforniablue> ahora no se abre
<chapo> hello, algo ando oxidado en bash alguien que haya encontrado un buen curso o alguna fuente?
<Kaliforniablue> Must specify at least a service and a task!
<Kaliforniablue> eso que significa?
<Kaliforniablue> intente abrirlo con la terminal
<chapo> hello, algo ando oxidado en bash alguien que haya encontrado un buen curso o alguna fuente?
<chapo> guys, any advice?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-05
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, alguno de los conectados ha conoce Nagios?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Estoy tratando de traducir al español Nagios 3.5 instalado sobre Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<mefista> para instalar minicom
<mefista> sudo apt-get install minicom
<mefista> no encuentra paquete
<mefista> alguna solucion
<Mikelevel> tienes universe activado?
<mefista> no
<Mikelevel> pues por eso no te lo encuentra
<Mikelevel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=minicom
<mefista> no se localiza paquete
<Mikelevel> estas en ubuntu?
<mefista> si
<Mikelevel> activa la rama universe
<Mikelevel> si no viene activada ya
<mefista> mi ubuntu no actualiza
<Mikelevel> entonces si no puedes actualizar solo te queda bajarlo de la web q puse
<mefista> si ya lo descargue
<mefista> ahora no me deja actualizar
<mefista> instalar
<mefista> vamos a repara primero el tema de actualizar
<mefista> tampoco me va el centro de software
<mefista> alguna solucion
<mefista> vale solucioneado
<mefista> ahora vamos con minicom
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-06
<sirix> buenas noches
<ceibal> s
<cornella> Buenos dias. Tengo que formatear un disco duro externo para usarlo en GNU/Linux, ya que es nuevo y no me lo detecta
<cornella> alguien me podria echar una mano? Lo consegui hacer una vez pero ahora no recuerdo como se hacia
<mefista> hola mundo
<mefista> tengo un cisco 800
<mefista> y quiero entrar en el
<mimecar> pon la IP del router
<mimecar> en tu navegador web y podrás entrar
<mefista> como se k ip tiene
<mimecar> con ifconfig puedes ver la IP de la puerta de enlace
<mimecar> normalmente es tu IP acabada en .1
<mefista> ifconfig
<mefista> me da la ip de wlan de la eth0 no me da nada
<DarkPsydeLord> por que no te conectas directo con cable a el
<DarkPsydeLord> asi te da la direccion cableada del router
<mefista> estoy conectado
<mefista> y con red y cable consola
<DarkPsydeLord> entonces con el de consola y putty y no hay falla
<mefista> ya estoy
<mefista> y ip
<DarkPsydeLord> y entonces cual es el dilema?
<mefista> el dilema es k k le pongo de ip para conectarme
<mefista> ya tengo el putty
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese caso ya no necesitas la ip si estas por cable de consola solo el puerto
<DarkPsydeLord> a no ser claro que este protegido
<mefista> y resetearlo
<wilson> hola alguien puede ofrecerme soporte en cuanto a un tema de permisos de ejecucion?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente wilson
<wilson> si es que alguien puede ayudarme , puedo explicar lo que quisiera hacer.
<mimecar> mefista, no hace falta conectarte al router para reiniciarlo
<wilson> mimecar: era para no escribir en valde xD
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien puede te contestará
<wilson> pues recientemente he conectado un monitor externo a mi portatil usando la herramienta xrandr que me ha generado un script en una carpeta que a su vez contiene el archivo con los parametros de resolucion etc...
<wilson> pero claro no funciona porque he de otorgar permisos de ejecucion y meter en el archivo .xinitrc para que se inicie antes que nada
<wilson> al tratar de otorgar permisos 755 no entiendo que estoy haciendo mal porque no se producen cambios en los permisos
<wilson> ahora diganme que salida podria mostrar para que vean lo que esta ocurriendo o que estoy haciendo mal
<wilson> claro , lo que ocurre es que al no poder otorgar permisos de ejecucion cada vez que reinicio la maquina he de volverv a configurar los monitores
<wilson> nadie ha usado alguna vez arandr o lxrandr ?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes ahora?
<mimecar> no tendrías que hacer nada para trabajar con un monitor externo
<wilson> mimecar: es a mi?
<mimecar> sí
<wilson> ese es el problema que no uso ubuntu
<wilson> si asi fuera seria tan facil como conectar y ya
<wilson> mimecar: solo estoy usando un sistema de ventanas
<Ocsi> Se acerca la revolucion!
<ghytr> quieres bajar la luz ?
<Ocsi> hola ghytr
<ghytr> o/ all wilson
<mimecar> wilson, si no estás con ubunntu pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> y seguimos allí
<wilson> mimecar: esta bien voy para alla
<isaac1> ayuda
<isaac1> tengo un problema con el arranque en linux
<isaac1> problema: "/dev/sda5  : UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY "
<isaac1> "FS EXITED WITH STATUS CODE 4
<isaac1> Alguien por aqui sabe como solucionar esto??
<isaac1> al principio el linux arrancaba, pero despues de reiniciar el windows 10 instalado en el mismo disco, dejo de arrancar
<isaac1> y ademas en el menu que genera el grub, ya no estaba su fondo de pantalla que era una imagen azul
<mimecar> inicia con el live usb de ubuntu y pasa fsck
<isaac1> solo ese comando en modo root o debo especificar algo mas?
<mimecar> debes poner la partición
<mimecar> si arrancas desde el live usb puede cambiar la numeración
<isaac1> ok, prbando...
<isaac1> ¿Cuanto se demora aproximadamente?
<mimecar> no mucho si es un test normal
<isaac1> entonces eso dependerá del tamaño del disco al que se le realice el test?
<isaac1> es de aproximadamente 200GB
<mimecar> lo tienes que pasar para que inicie el sistema
<isaac1> ok solo queda esperar
<terrible> buenas tengo problema con el servicio cuando se inicia la pc me da este error /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/CrashUploader y tambien trato de quitarlo que se inicie cada vez que se inicie la pc con el comando update-rc.d -f <service> remove pero sigue ejecutandose en cada inicio alguna ayuda?
<terrible> buenas tengo problema con el servicio cuando se inicia la pc me da este error /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/CrashUploader y tambien trato de quitarlo que se inicie cada vez que se inicie la pc con el comando update-rc.d -f <service> remove pero sigue ejecutandose en cada inicio alguna ayuda?
<salapin> terrible, has mirado en aplicaciones al inicio
<salapin> ?
<terrible> salapin: hay no esta el servicio plexmediaserver
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-07
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-08
<miau> hola
<miau> ke
<sirix> BUENAS NOCHES
<bernard_> hola buenas noches. he instalado ubuntu 16.04 en un portatil y cuando intento conectar con el wify no me deja. creo que el problema es por el tipo de seguridad, como puedo arreglarlo
<JustCurious> hola saludos, he cometido un error infantil y he hehco sudo autopurge python, lo cual me ha borrado casi todo de Gnome, en Ubuntu 12.04
<JustCurious> tengo miedo que al cerrar esta sesión no pueda volver a entrar en gnome-fallback
<mimecar> salir del canal si no te contestan no es buena idea...
<mimecar> ya entrará de nuevo
<cousteau> mimecar, o no...
<cousteau> a menos que se instale irssi
<cousteau> (además había pasado un cuarto de hora)
<mimecar> había pasado tiempo
<mimecar> pero esto es un canal de IRC
<mimecar> un fallo de ese tipo o lo arreglas o te quedas sin parte del sistema
<cousteau> habrá sido en plan "jerónimoooo" *apagar*
<DarkPsydeLord> no pasa nada realmente
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<JustCurious> alguien con ubuntu 12.04?
<mefista> si
<JustCurious> mefista usas 12.04?
<LordSama> holas
<LordSama> que tal?
<JustCurious> nadie usa 12.04?
<JustCurious> me extraña
<JustCurious> hola LordSama
<LordSama> =D HOLA!
<JustCurious> nadie habla, nadie está
<JustCurious> :(
<JustCurious> entonces nadie usa 12.04
<JustCurious> xD
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-09
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-10
<AcE-beta> hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-11
<thekaos> alguien sabe como cifrar conexion a internet
<tarifa> no mate
<tarifa> se estou falando no mate nao pode ser no uniy
<tarifa> esse e o tipo de chat que o mate presta
<tarifa> no mint nao tem essas frescuras
<tarifa> ter que cadastrar
<tarifa> se nao tivesse tantas burocracias os sistemas opensource eram para ser melhores
<tarifa> muito grato
<jtornero> Buenas. Acabo de hacer un dist-upgrade y no consigo arrancar. La cosa acaba en un busybox con prompt (initramfs) y diciendo "gave up for root device"
<jtornero> y con ALERT UUID=(aquí la uuid que busca) does not exists. Dropping to a shell
<luises> hola buenas noches a la gente de bcn
<jtornero> He estado buscando y no veo soluciones más o menos claras. ¿alguna pista?
<jtornero> Y sobre todo el problema es que ni siquiera me deja entrar en el recovery mode.
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-04
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
<lucas_> o/
<Doble-Alfa> saludos
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<Doble-Alfa> como va todo
<DarkPsydeLord> bien bien ya esperando las fiestas navideñas
<Doble-Alfa> Excelente
<DarkPsydeLord> tu que tal
<Doble-Alfa> bien, igual esperando las fiestas
<Doble-Alfa> y con algo de gripa
<DarkPsydeLord> yo me fui a vacunar
<DarkPsydeLord> no me gustan las enfermedades
<linel> Helpme
<DarkPsydeLord> ¬¬
<DarkPsydeLord> que pasa linel?
<linel> DarkPsydeLord, tengo problemas con mi ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> sugiero que escribas en la menor cantidad de lineas posibles cual es tu problema aqui en el canal tambien si es que has probado alguna solucion para ese mismo problema y que paso seguiste
<DarkPsydeLord> si alguna de las personas presentes en el canal conoce la respuesta respondera a la mayor brevedad posible
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque aveces toma un poco de tiempo para ser honesto XDD
<linel> Un día fui a entrar y no me salía nada
<linel> Solo el fondo de escritorio
<DarkPsydeLord> digamos que entrabas a tu sesion y ya no habia nada?
<linel> Exacto
<DarkPsydeLord> suena a problema de el DE
<linel> Aunque pude hacer click derecho sobre el escritorio
<DarkPsydeLord> y aparecia algo?
<linel> y acceder a usuarios
<linel> y así crearme otro usuario
<DarkPsydeLord> y con un usuario nuevo todo funcionaba bien?
<linel> Yes
<DarkPsydeLord> y tu sesion vieja murio
<DarkPsydeLord> peeeeero puedes acceder a los datos de tu sesion vieja ?
<linel> Aún la tengo
<linel> Pero sigue sin funcionar
<linel> Si
<DarkPsydeLord> hmmm dejame pensar un poco
<DarkPsydeLord> o mejor aun dejame ver si puedo recrear lo mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> crees que podramos hacer un par de cosas
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> no se no se me ocurre nada mas que unity no este funcionando o algo
<linel> :v
<linel> Que tipo de cosas?
<DarkPsydeLord> pues quiza encontrar el plugin de unity y ver si lo podemos reiniciar en tu sesion
<DarkPsydeLord> no deberia ser problema
<DarkPsydeLord> recuerdo haber hecho algo parecido en mi ubuntu mate
<linel> Ok
<DarkPsydeLord> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<linel> 14.04
<DarkPsydeLord> intentaste instalar algun controlador de pantalla o algo?
<DarkPsydeLord> como drivers de amd o nvidiA O algo?
<linel> Nope
<p80> Hola, muy buenas tardes tengan todos ustedes.
<p80> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con un tema que tengo con Ubuntu 17.04 + VirtualBOX.
<p80> Pasa que no me carga Windows 10 y me da un error relacionado con "aceleración".
<p80> Para ser más exacto en el error, lo paso y enmarco en negrita: La aceleración por hardware VT-x/AMD-V no se encuentra en su sistema. Algunos sistemas invitados (por ejemplo, OS/2 o QNX) requieren esta funcionalidad y no podrán iniciar sin ella.
<DarkPsydeLord> has activado esa opcion en tu bios p80?
<p80> No la he pillado la verdad de las cosas.
<p80> No se donde poder activarla.
<DarkPsydeLord> BIOS?
<p80> Sí, en la BIOS.
<p80> No pille la opción como la mencionaban en varios tutoriales en la net.
<DarkPsydeLord> que procesador tienes?
<p80> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz × 2
<DarkPsydeLord> ese procesador no soporta vtx
<p80> Eso significa que no podré virtualizar ningún SO en VirtualBOX.
<p80> En realidad me da igual el Windows a virtualizar, es para hacer pruebas y antes si podía, no porque ahora no.
<p80> :/
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que puedes virtualizar algunos en los que no es necesaria la tecnologia esa
<p80> 7?
<p80> Windows?
<DarkPsydeLord> no uses windows 10 entonces
<p80> Claro, lo eliminé de la lista.
<p80> ¿Windows 7?
<p80> ¿Vista?
<DarkPsydeLord> no estoy seguro pero windows 7 no deberia pedirtelo
<p80> Vista menos, ¿No?
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-05
<GatoLoko> p80 incluso sin soporte VT-x deberías poder virtualizar cualquier windows, pero algunas cosas irán algo más lentas o usaran más CPU al no tenerlo
<GatoLoko> p80 son pocos los sistemas operativos que requieren realmente tener VT-x
<GatoLoko> p80 sin VT-x no podras ejecutar sistemas de 64bits dentro de virtualbox, aparte de eso, OS/2 y QNX no andaran, y windows 8 y 10 tampoco
<p80> Gracias.
<p80> Me estoy bajando Windows 7 y Vista.
<p80> A ver si me funcionan en la Vbox, la verdad es para pruebas mías.
<GatoLoko> ambos deberían funcionar sin problemas según la documentación de VirtualBOX
<p80> ¿A que te refieres con la documentación de Vbox?
<GatoLoko> a esto: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes
<GatoLoko> segun veo la han cambiado desde la ultima vez que mire, parece que los BSD tambien requieren ahora VT-x
<GatoLoko> y que algunos sistemas de 64bits funcionan sin ello
<p80> Mmmmm
<p80> Bueno 7 y vista no requieren por lo visto.
<p80> Joder hombe me tendré que comprar una nueva computadora con rapidez, ni Kali me deja usar esta, tuve que instalar ubuntu y no me ha dado problemas.
<p80> xD
<Doble_Alfa> Buenos días
<DarkPsydeLord> hell}
<DarkPsydeLord> buenos dias
<acacio> buenos dias tengan Doble_Alfa DarkPsydeLord & cia
<Doble_Alfa> Gracias!
<acacio> de nada
<DarkPsydeLord> oa acacio como estas
<acacio> bien DarkPsydeLord escribiendo un poco de idioma xD
<acacio> menos mal que tenemos bueno editores en linux :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> tenemos muchas cosas en GNU/Linux xD hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> perdon es que estoy viendo conferencias de richard stallman
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<DarkPsydeLord> es estupido este nombre
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  si  se que hay muchisimas mas cosas , yo de momento ando con brackets luego igual me atreva con algun software algo mas orientado a otros aspectros
<acacio> en linux me considero un aprendiz
<DarkPsydeLord> tengo mucho sin user brackets
<DarkPsydeLord> a mejorado?
<Doble_Alfa> Qué tal Atom? a mi me gusta
<acacio> a mi me esta gustando brackets
<acacio> Atom no lo probe  probe el sblime txt pero me gusta mas brackets
<acacio> poco a poco ire descubriendo
<DarkPsydeLord> yo uso IDE's dependiendo del lenguaje que este escribiendo}
<DarkPsydeLord> uso pycharm, eclipse, jetbrains, androidstudio, netbeans, atom etc etc
<DarkPsydeLord> algunas veces uso notepad++ si es algo super simple como en lua o asi
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  yo aun no me puse con otros lenguages , aunque en windows toque algunos , pero no soy programador
<DarkPsydeLord> estas usando translator?
 * Doble_Alfa tampoco es programador, pero hace sus pininos
<DarkPsydeLord> xD todo mundo los hace
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo como 6 githubs hahah
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  yo soy autodidacto reajuste algun codigo fuente y si algun pinito hice , no conozco traslator
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  el unico traslator que use  era power traslator   para traducir del ingles
<DarkPsydeLord> yo decia por la sintaxis de tus oraciones que parecen traducidas de algun otro idioma al español ( aqui en el chat )
<acacio> perdon DarkPsydeLord no esque se me van expresiones de otros acentos o regiones del idioma español
<acacio> cnverso con personas de diferentes regiones del planeta y a veces se me pegan expresiones
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  te comentaba esto: perdon DarkPsydeLord no esque se me van expresiones de otros acentos o regiones del idioma español
<acacio>  cnverso con personas de diferentes regiones del planeta y a veces se me pegan expresiones
<DarkPsydeLord> o ya! si yo hablo 4 idiomas y hay dias que no puedo pensar en mi idioma natal
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  que bien yo solo español y ahora trato de ponerme con el ingles para no estar tan frenado en ordenadores
<acacio> ya muchas cosas estan en español pero cuando empece todo era ingles y aun la mejor informacion suele andar en ingles como los lenguajes etc...
<DarkPsydeLord> mi idioma natal es el ingles (por nacimiento) pero mis padres son latinos asi que aprendi ambos desde pequeño
<acacio> eso es lo mejor aprender desde pequeño
<acacio> el mio es español algo estudie de frances en el cole pero ya se me olvido
<DarkPsydeLord> a mi no me gusta el frances xD
<DarkPsydeLord> lo que siempre olvido son los tildes no estoy acostumbrado a usarlos
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  yo estoy optando por el ingles el frances tampoco me  gusta mucho aunque en su dia me iva bastante bien
<DarkPsydeLord> españa colinda con francia supongo que deberia ser de importancia aprender frances
<DarkPsydeLord> por un lado
<DarkPsydeLord> y portugues por el otro
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  no creas te entiendes bien ellos suelen hablar español
<acacio> el español para los portigueses es facil y para los franceses mas  o menos tambien
<DarkPsydeLord> yo hablo portugues tambien
<DarkPsydeLord> pero el frances lo odio no tiene sentido
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  el portugues  y el galego tiene similitud
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  a ver si me puedes aconsejar en algo , te explico tengo una web bueno la ando diseñando y hay ciertos directorios que quisiera que la web los vea y use pero que los usuarios no puedan acceder a dichos directorios ¿tienes idea como va eso?
<Tacoder> pues usando perma links
<Tacoder> xD
<Tacoder> lo siento mi conexion es un asco
<acacio> perma links? el servidor solot engo acceso al directorio del web ya que noe s pago
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm puedes crear una subcarpeta?
<acacio> si eso si
<acacio> dentro de dicha carpeta puedo hacer lo que desee
<acacio> crear carpetas subir archivos etc... Lo que no me esta permitido son formatos digitales como zip rar mp3 etc...
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese caso no deberia haber problemas
<DarkPsydeLord> solo creas una subcarpeta con los scripts correspondientes y usas referencias en tu codigo a ellos
<acacio> DarkPsydeLord,  ok me explicas como proceder o almenos por donde empezar? pues si entro a una carpeta me muestra archivos que nod eso se acceda
<DarkPsydeLord> y generas links con acceso a esas carpetas
<acacio> veamos tengo enlaces acia los css pero si alguien sigue el enlace al css accede
<acacio> aun no se poner links que camuflen datos y use variables y declaraciones
<acacio> tengo años que lei referente a variables declaraciones y demas en  algun tuto de c++ , pero en un tiempo no tenia cabeza y ando retomando muchas cosas
<juan_> hola
<juan_> no hay nadie
<juan_> hola
<juan_> hay alguien
<juan_> ?
<juan_> ?
<juan_> ?
<Doble-Alfa> Hola o/
<juan_> hola
<juan_> de donde eres?
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> iiiii
<acacio> TarZaN_consu_MoN,  i
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> acacio, :)
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> buenas nphes
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> noches
<acacio> buenas noches TarZaN_consu_MoN
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felicies y que la luz les ilumine elc amino , pues a oscuras nos e lelga lejos
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-06
<acacio> ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
<Doble_Alfa> gracias acacio
<Doble_Alfa> que descanses
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-07
<Doble_Alfa> o/ saludos acacio
<acacio> saludos Doble_Alfa que tal
<Doble_Alfa> todo bien gracias
<acacio> genial Doble_Alfa yo aqui  entretenido
<Doble_Alfa> excelente
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<Doble_Alfa> o/
<TarZaN_consu_MoN> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-08
<eric_> alguien sabe optimizar tarjetas AMD para buen rendimiento en juegos emulados con wine?
 * acacio ola
<QuestionLow> Hola.
<QuestionLow> Tengo una duda.
<QuestionLow> Me gustaría saber cómo hibernar el equipo en Ubuntu 17.10. No encuentro el botón.
<wastrel> ♥
<QuestionLow> Sólo aparece el botón de reiniciar y de apagar.
<QuestionLow> Qué horror. xD
<acacio> supeingo,  veamos
<supeingo> Hola acacio. Dígame usted.
<acacio> para que quieres el boton ibernar? el equipo hiberna segun el tiemo de config
<supeingo> Lo necesito porque uso el pc una hora y luego me marcho y vuelvo.
<supeingo> No me gusta tenerlo encendido porque no sé cuánto estaré sin necesitarlo.
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-09
 * acacio ola
<st_iron> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-10
<ele> start
<manny>  
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-03
<pacorro2000> Que tal? Se que mi pregunta, tal sea muy obvia, pero quiero saber su opinion, la diferencia entre Ubuntu y Kubuntu es meramente el entorno de escritorio? O hay algo mas?
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-07
 * BDbas o/
<ps-ax> hola
<ps-ax> alguien conoce de tarjetas graficas ATI en ubuntu?
<ps-ax> instale kubuntu ayer, y al parecer el driver de ATI que me instalo da algun tipo de error. cuando inicio el PC, se queda en pantalla negra, sin recibir señal la pantalla, ya que el led indicador es intermitente.
<ps-ax> com si el pc estuviese apagado, pero obviamente esta encendido, no le llega señal al monitor.
<ps-ax> he revisado, y editado el grub en el inico colocando nomodeset, ahi mantiene la señal, pero al colocar la contraseña en el entorno grafico para iniciar sesion queda en u7na pantalla gris con solo el puntero del mouse activo
<ps-ax> puedo mover el puntero y eso, pero no aparece nada de el escritorio
<ps-ax> he revisado y la verdad no tengo una idea que puede ser
<ps-ax> alguien le ha pasado esto o algo parecido antes?
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-09
<Evissima> Buenas a todos! Si alguno tiene unos minutillos para responderme, gracias de antemano :) Me gustaría usar Ubuntu en mi portátil, pero no sé cuál es la mejor forma de empezar a aprender cómo usarlo: instalándolo directamente, mediante un live usb o usando una máquina virtual en windows. Actualmente estoy usando la última opción, pero no funciona demasiado fluido, así que estoy buscando alguna opini?
<Evissima> ?n. Quiero aprender a usar Ubuntu pero le dedicaré tiempo de forma esporádica, así que ¿cuál es la mejor forma? Muchas gracias!!
<Evissima> Perdón, si alguien me respondió no puedo verlo, el cliente irc se me desconectó solo
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-02
<GridCube> hi
<PokeGalaico> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-03
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-04
<josep> Hola
<josep> Tengo instalado Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS. Cuando abro el dialogo de impresión, además de las impresoras disponibles, me aparecen dos impresoras mas llamadas "print" y "printer".
<josep> Alguien me podria explicar que son estas dos impresoras, y como puedo eliminiarlas, o simplemente que no se muestren?
<josep> Gracias de antemano
<GridCube> hi
<joseperez> no se si alguien ha respondido sobre el tema de las impresoras "print" y "printer" (me han desconectado....
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-05
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-06
<ubuntu> hola buenas
<ubuntu> una preguntita
<ubuntu> hola buenas noches desde españa
<Guest40034> queria formular una preguntita
<Guest40034> utilizo gnu linux, concretamente la distro de ubuntu de manera habitual
<Guest40034> pero por ciertas cosas, no puedo prescindir de windows totalmente
<Guest40034> la cosa es que en windows utilizo un software para la creacion de backups del sistema llamado Macrium Reflect
<Guest40034> este dispone de una herramienta llamada RescueMedia, la cual dispongo de ella en para montarla desde una .iso
<Guest40034> pero no consigo hacer que corra en mi portatil.... no se que hago mal, he probado con el comando dd
<Guest40034> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Guest40034> Quiero decir, si dicha iso la grabo en un Pendrive con Rufus
<Guest40034> desde windows, corre sin problemas, el tema es que corra grabandola desde linux
<Guest40034> por favor, echenme una mano
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-07
<neoniet> Buenas
<neoniet> ¿Hay algún problema con los servidores de ubuntu.com?
<neoniet> Lo digo pq hoy por la mañana me encontré con este error:
<neoniet> Err:1 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco InRelease
<neoniet> 409  Conflict [IP: 104.19.137.75 80]
<neoniet> ¿Alguna pista exio4 KennosiS kubot Kumool m4v Maguila msalvatore opensusero siel ubot9 ubuntulog Victor-1 WrathOfAchilles ?
<GridCube> hi
<Kumool> npi neoniet
<Kumool> usualmente siempre me sale un error de esos
<Kumool> aparentemente tu ip ya esta en uso?
<Kumool> pero dudo que eso sea un error
<GridCube> o:
<Kumool> hola GridCube
<GridCube> como va Kumool
<Kumool> mal mal
<GridCube> por
<Kumool> dolor de estomago y estoy en el trono sentado :S
<GridCube> oh no
<Kumool> Oh si
<Kumool> duffman
<Kumool> que tal tu?
<Kumool> que tienes planeado para el dia?
<GridCube> en el trabajo
<GridCube> aburrido
<Kumool> estas... trabajando o en el break?
<Kumool> yo me llevo el cel lleno de anime y series para ver :)
<GridCube> no, estoy en el mostrador
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> trabajo en una bibliteca
<Kumool> bueno... puedes leer libros no?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero no son muy interesantes
<GridCube> son todos libros tecnicos
<Kumool> :(
<Kumool> bueno, pediria ayuda en algo pero todavia no estoy listo
<GridCube> :)
<neoniet> vuelvo Kumool
<neoniet> ¿Que mi ip ya está uso?
<neoniet> Pero sólo hice un apt udpate
<neoniet> ¿Qué más da cual sea mi ip????
<neoniet>  :astonished:
<Kumool> nusenuse
<neoniet> si voy con el navegador a http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<neoniet> también da error dice:
<neoniet> Error 1001 Ray ID: 54183b473e6654b4 • 2019-12-07 17:31:09 UTC
<neoniet> DNS resolution error
<neoniet> ¿Han cambiado las direcciones de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<GridCube> es posible
<GridCube> podes actualizar la lista y hacer que busque el mejor servidor para tu pc
<neoniet> Pues si GridCube será lo que haré
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-08
<elkoala> ayuda
<GridCube> elkoala, ?
<Kumool> se murio
<Kumool> COMO PUDISTE GridCube
<Kumool> ERES RESPONSABLE DE LA MUERTE DE UN KOALA
<GridCube> oh boi
<Kumool> si
<Kumool> ya no eres bienvenido en australia
<ivedci> hola auxilio, no funciona la salida HDMI en lubuntu 18.04
<ivedci> ni si quiera detecta que esta conectado a un monitor
<Kumool> JA!
<haroldv> Hpola
<haroldv> alguien activo por aqui ?
<haroldv> a ver si me pueden ayudar en algo
